#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  The World of the Jinn

## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Tomas

Jesuskristus, de exorsist als educatieve film. 

Primitieve natuurvolkeren die engels kunnen schrijven en een computer kunnen bedienen. Een bizar fenomeen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Je hebt jezelf weer overtroffen met je nieuwste bier und bratwurst quote:

22 januari 2008, 22:59

Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat.

16 februari 2008, 19:59

Grote kans dat je ouders of jijzelf, vanwege dit feit hierheen zijn gekomen. Niet bewust, natuurlijk. Maar vanwege de kansen die hier wel liggen en in Marokko (of whatever) nauwelijks. Kansen die voor iedereen bereikbaar zijn gemaakt door het humanisme. 

20 juni 2008, 09:30

Dat kan jij je zekers nog levendig herinneren? Je word geboren zonder ook maar enig besef. Dat wordt allemaal gevormd. Deze voorstelling van de werkelijkheid echt is zo ongelovelijk primitief, dat ik bijna niet kan geloven dat je vanuit nederland prikt. maar het zal wel. 

20 juni 2008, 10:15

Racisme heeft niks te maken met verschillen tussen de onderwijssysteem in landen. Magoed, je hoeft niks te pikken. Negeer maar lekker. Kan mij wat schelen. De domheid is tenenkrommend.

22 juni 2008, 11:47

Die snowhite mag gerust weten dat ze tamelijk primitieve denkbeelden heeft. Misschien dat ze dan eens wat gaat lezen, zichzelf onderwijzen, ipv denken dat ze het allemaal al weet. 

9 juli 2008, 13:22

Of zijn er nog veel meer dingen die ver van je arabische identiteit staan die he veracht? 

10 september 2008, 12:14

Gezien je lichte hysterie hou ik het daar dan wel bij. 

11 september 2008, 14:48 

Door iemand die _echt_ VWO B heeft gehad, al is het atheneum, is vergeleken worden met Penrose, en dan heb ik het nog niet eens als gelijkwaardig, een ongelovelijk compliment. Bedankt. 

14 november 2008, 10:04

Yep, uiteindelijk wil eigenlijk niets iets zeggen wat je schrijft.

Gisteren, 19:15

*Primitieve natuurvolkeren* die engels kunnen schrijven en een computer kunnen bedienen. Een bizar fenomeen.


_Van je eigen volk moet je het hebben._

----------


## Snowwhite

Korte samenvatting van wat ik tot nog toe heb geplaatst:

Het verschil tussen djinns en engelen is dat engelen zich niet voortplanten en djinns wel. 

Verder zijn engelen altijd gehoorzaam aan Allah, en bij de djinns heb je die wel gehoorzamen en die niet gehoorzamen.

Je hebt gelovige en ongelovige djinns, de rebellerende zijn de duivels.

Djinns en engelen kunnen vormen aannemen, zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man.

Engelen worden niet berecht op de dag des oordeels maar gaan naar het paradijs.

Engelen houden van religieuze bijeenkomsten waar Allah herdacht wordt en waar geleerd wordt over religie, ze spreken zegeningen uit over de Profeet vrede zij met hem en de engelen vragen vergiffenis voor ons op aarde. De engelen bezoeken degene die de zieken bezoeken.

Djinns kunnen in korte tijd grote afstanden afleggen. 

De duivel is geen gevallen engel maar hij is een djinn, hierin verschilt de islam van het christendom.

Djinns kunnen mensen bezetten, maar ook bomen of beelden. 

Tovenaars, heksen, mediums en waarzeggers werken allen met behulp van de djinn.

----------


## Snowwhite

*Waarzeggerij*

Waarzeggerij gebeurt ook door middel van de djinn. 

_It is related from Aisha that the Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) was asked about diviners. He said, "They have nothing". They said, "But sometimes they give some words that turn out to be true". He answered her, "Those words of truth are from what the jinn stole. He says them into the ears of his patron and mixes with it one hundred lies"._

Ieder mens heeft een djinn metgezel bij zich. De Qarien. Deze is het die je continu allerlei verleidingen influistert en ons probeert af te houden van het rechte pad. De Profeet vzmh zei:

_"Everyone of you has been assigned a companion from the Jinn. The companions asked: Even you O' Messenger of Allah? And the Prophet replied: Even me, except that Allah has helped me against him and he has submitted. Now he only tells me to do good"' Reported by Muslim - Eng. Trans. Vol.4, p.1472, No.6757._ 

Omdat de Qarien ons hele leven bij ons blijft, van de wieg tot het graf, weet hij alles van ons. 
De waarzegger maakt kontakt met jouw qarien en is op die manier in staat om de meest intieme details te vertellen, die niemand weet. Daarbij kijkt de waarzegger in een kristallen bol, of in je handpalm of in koffiedik. Omdat de waarzegger in staat is allerlei details te vertellen, ben je geneigd hem te geloven. 

_Ahmad narrated that the Prophet said: Whoever goes to a soothsayer or a fortune-teller and believes him he has disbelieved in what was revealed to Muhammad (Peace and blessing be upon him)._

Het is dus ten strengste verboden om naar de waarzegger te gaan, het gebed wordt zelfs 40 dagen niet verhoord:

_ The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “Whoever goes to a fortune-teller and asks him about something, his prayer will not be accepted for forty days.” Narrated by Muslim._

----------


## Snowwhite

Shaykh Abd al-Azeez ibn Baaz said:

Given that there are so many *charlatans* lately, who claim to be doctors and to treat people by means of magic and witchcraft, and they have become widespread in some countries and they exploit the navet of the ignorant, I thought that in the spirit of sincerity towards Allaah and His slaves, that I should explain the grave danger that this poses to Islam and the Muslims, because it involves dependence on something other than Allaah and going against His command and the command of His Messenger (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), so I say, seeking the help of Allaah:

It is permissible to seek treatment according to scholarly consensus. The Muslim may go to a doctor to seek treatment for internal diseases, injuries, nervous complaints, etc, so that he can identify the disease and treat it in an appropriate manner, using medicines that are permissible according to shareeah, based on his knowledge of medicine, because this comes under the heading of using the ordinary means, and it is not contrary to the idea of putting one's trust in Allaah. Allaah has sent down the disease but He has also sent down with it the cure; those who know it know it and those who do not do not. But Allaah has not created the healing for His slaves in that which He has forbidden to them, so it is not permissible for the sick person to go to a soothsayer who claims to know the unseen, in order to find out from them what is wrong with him. And it is not permissible for him to believe what they tell him, because they speak of the unseen without knowledge, or they summon the jinn and seek their help in doing what they want. The ruling on these people is that they are kaafirs and misguided, because they claim to have knowledge of the unseen. 

Muslim narrated in his Saheeh that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: 

_Whoever goes to a fortune-teller and asks him about something, his prayer will not be accepted for forty days._ 

And it was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (may Allaah be pleased with him) that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: 

_Whoever goes to a soothsayer and believes what he says has disbelieved in that which was revealed to Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him)._ 

Narrated by Abu Dawood and by the four authors of al-Sunan; classed as saheeh by al-Haakim who narrated that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said:

_Whoever goes to a fortune-teller or soothsayer and believes what he says has disbelieved in that which was revealed to Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him)._ 

And it was narrated that Imraan ibn Husayn (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: 

_He does not belong to us who observes bird omens or has that done for him, or who seeks divination or who has that done for him, or who practices witchcraft or has that done for him. Whoever goes to a soothsayer and believes what he says has disbelieved in that which was revealed to Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him)._ Narrated by al-Bazzaar with a jayyid isnaad.

These ahaadeeth demonstrate that it is forbidden to go to soothsayers, fortune-tellers, witches and the like, and ask them questions and believe them, and a warning is issued to those who do that. Community leaders and those in positions of power and authority must forbid going to fortune-tellers, soothsayers and the like, and not allow anyone who deals in such things to operate in the marketplaces or elsewhere. They should denounce them emphatically, and denounce those who go to them. We should not be deceived by the fact that they may get things right sometimes, or by the fact that many people go to them, because they are ignorant and the people should not be deceived by them. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) forbade going to them, asking them questions and believing them, because that is a great evil, a serious danger and leads to bad consequences, and because they are immoral liars. These ahaadeeth also indicate that soothsayers and witches are also kaafirs, because they claim to have knowledge of the unseen, which is kufr, and because they only reach their goals by serving the jinn and worshipping them instead of Allaah, which is kufr or disbelief in Him and associating others with Him (shirk). The one who believes them and their claims to have knowledge of the unseen is like them. Everyone who goes to these people and deals with them, is disowned by the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). It is not permissible for the Muslim to accept what they claim is a kind of treatment, such as their muttering mumbo-jumbo or pouring lead and other kinds of nonsense that they do. This is a kind of sorcery and deception of the people. Whoever accepts that is helping them in their falsehood and kufr.

Majmoo Fataawa al-Shaykh Ibn Baaz, 3/274-281.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ouija borden en sances.

Iedereen kent wel het ouija bord met de letters. De aanwezigen leggen hun handen op het houtje/plankje met wieltjes (of glas) en proberen kontakt te maken met de doden. Ook hier zal de djinn zijn truukjes laten zien. Zoals boven al reeds vermeld, heeft iedere persoon een persoonlijke djinn bij zich: de qarien. Wat hier gebeurt is, dat de djinn van de overleden persoon (qarien), of een andere djinn die hem/haar goed kende, gaat spreken door het plankje te verschuiven naar de letters en daarmee woorden te vormen. Omdat de djinn die antwoordt de overledene kent, zo lijkt het net alsof de overledene zelf spreekt.



'Wetenschappers' die het bestaan van de djinn ontkennen, schrijven het fenomeen van het ouija bord toe aan het 'carpenter effect'. Dat is dat als iemand aan een bepaalde handeling denkt, hij deze gedachte onbewust omzet in een spierbeweging.

Het is beslist geen onschuldig spelletje, men kan wel degelijk bezeten raken, depressief of anderszins geraakt door het occulte.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>'Wetenschappers' die het bestaan van de djinn ontkennen, schrijven het fenomeen van het ouija bord toe aan het 'carpenter effect'.<...>


Echte wetenschappers daarentegen gebruiken de koran bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening als gezaghebbende toetssteen. Communiceren mieren met elkaar in welgevormde volzinnen? We zoeken het op in de koran. Zeker doen ze dat. Waarom balkt een ezel? Hmm... Ah, omdat hij een djinn heeft gezien.
Echte wetenschappers komen in het Westen niet voor. Nou ja, zwaar doorgedraaid in een gesticht misschien.

----------


## Snowwhite

*Donkeys and Dogs see the jinn*

Even though we humans do not see the jinn, some animals, like dogs and donkeys, can see them. It is recorded in Musnad Ahmed and Sunan Abu Dawud with a sahih chain from Jabir that the Prophet said:

_If you hear the bark of dogs or the braying of donkeys during the night,
seek refuge in Allah from Satan, as they see what you do not see_.

This is not strange as many scientists have confirmed that animals are capable of many things that humans are not capable of. Bees can see ultraviolet light and can also see the sun on an overcast day. An owl can see a mouse running in a crowded corn patch on a dark night.

(Uit het boek van Dr. Umar Sulaiman Al-Ashqar)

----------


## naam

> *Donkeys and Dogs see the jinn*
> 
> Bees can see ultraviolet light and can also see the sun on an overcast day. An owl can see a mouse running in a crowded corn patch on a dark night.
> 
> (Uit het boek van Dr. Umar Sulaiman Al-Ashqar)



Wetenschap van hoogstaand niveau. Omdat een uil een muis kan zien rennen in het donker, is het ook waarschijnlijk dat een ezel djinns kan zien?

Daarmee kom je ver op de universiteit.

----------


## Charlus

> *Donkeys and Dogs see the jinn*
> 
> Even though we humans do not see the jinn, some animals, like dogs and donkeys, can see them. It is recorded in Musnad Ahmed and Sunan Abu Dawud with a sahih chain from Jabir that the Prophet said:
> 
> _If you hear the bark of dogs or the braying of donkeys during the night,
> seek refuge in Allah from Satan, as they see what you do not see_.
> 
> This is not strange as many scientists have confirmed that animals are capable of many things that humans are not capable of. Bees can see ultraviolet light and can also see the sun on an overcast day. An owl can see a mouse running in a crowded corn patch on a dark night.
> 
> (Uit het boek van Dr. Umar Sulaiman Al-Ashqar)


Moslims denken dat ezels 's nachts balken en honden blaffen omdat ze de duivel hebben gezien, maar hoeven zich daarvoor niet te schamen omdat uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek is gebleken dat sommige diersoorten opmerkelijke visuele vermogens hebben.
Weliswaar kun je stellen dat dieren soms dingen kunnen zien die wij niet zien, maar feit blijft dat ze alleen zaken zien die deel uitmaken van de fysieke realiteit die wij allen delen. Volgens de wetenschap. Ze zijn net als mensen vwb. hun zintuiglijke waarneming beperkt tot deze wereld. Ergo djinns bewegen zich letterlijk tussen ons in de zin dat je tegen ze op kunt botsen, ze zijn alleen onzichtbaar. Dit is de werkelijke conclusie die getrokken moet worden indien men stelt dat sommige diersoorten djinns kunnen opmerken. Een absurde conclusie, zoals er alleen maar absurde conclusies volgen zodra je gaat beweren dat de koran wetenschappelijk verantwoord is.

----------


## Snowwhite

Visioenen

Een van de grootste manipulaties van de djinn is door middel van visioenen. Als iemand een visioen ziet met zijn eigen ogen kan iemand misleid worden tot afgoderij (shirk).

Zoals al gezegd, kan de djinn allerlei vormen aannemen. 
Zo kan hij verschijnen als een overledene. Of hij kan een beeld, plant of boom bezetten en een traan laten komen uit een beeld en de mens op een dwaalspoor zetten.

----------


## Charlus

> Visioenen
> 
> Een van de grootste manipulaties van de djinn is door middel van visioenen. Als iemand een visioen ziet met zijn eigen ogen kan iemand misleid worden tot afgoderij (shirk).
> 
> Zoals al gezegd, kan de djinn allerlei vormen aannemen. 
> Zo kan hij verschijnen als een overledene. Of hij kan een beeld, plant of boom bezetten en een traan laten komen uit een beeld en de mens op een dwaalspoor zetten.


Wat schieten djinns eigenlijk op met dit gedoe? Worden ze ervoor betaald?

----------


## Tomas

> Wat schieten djinns eigenlijk op met dit gedoe? Worden ze ervoor betaald?


Wat moet je anders als werkeloze djinn. Denk je dat er aan gene zijde nooit een kredietcrisis is, ofzo?

----------


## naam

> Wat moet je anders als werkeloze djinn. Denk je dat er aan gene zijde nooit een kredietcrisis is, ofzo?



Het is geen gene zijde, het is dezelfde zijne, alleen zien we ze niet en kun je op geen enkele mogelijkheid toetsen of ze er zijn. 
Behalve als ze een boom bezetten?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ieder mens heeft een djinn metgezel bij zich. De Qarien. Deze is het die je continu allerlei verleidingen influistert en ons probeert af te houden van het rechte pad.





> In many aspects of their world, the Jinn are very similar to us. () Like us, they will also be subject to a Final Reckoning by Allah the Most High. They will be present with mankind on the Day of Judgement and will either go to Paradise or Hell.


Hebben djinns ook een Qarien ?
Is dat dan een djinn of een meta-djinn ?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Hebben djinns ook een Qarien ?
> Is dat dan een djinn of een meta-djinn ?


Krijgt ieder mens hoogstpersoonlijk van allah een Qarien toegewezen of mag elke djinn zelf kiezen wiens Qarien hij/zij wordt? Als een mens doodgaat, gaat de Qarien dan met verlof? Waarom wil een djinn een Qarien zijn? Wat schiet hij/zij ermee op? Of heeft hij/zij geen keus?

----------


## H.P.Pas

Kort samengevat zijn we in ieder geval altijd met zijn zessen:

De mens, zijn beide nobele schrijvers, kiraman katibeen (de beide engelen op de linker en rechterschouder, die slechte respektievelijk de goede daden noteren), de qarien en op de schouders van de qarien zjn beide kiraman katibeen.
Als de qarien ook weer een qarien heeft, wordt het iets gecompliceerder.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Draakjessteker




> In *many* aspects of their world, the Jinn are very similar to us. () Like us, they will also be subject to a Final Reckoning by Allah the Most High. They will be present with mankind on the Day of Judgement and will either go to Paradise or Hell.


Er staat hier 'many' not 'all'.




> De mens, zijn beide nobele schrijvers, kiraman katibeen (de beide engelen op de linker en rechterschouder, die slechte respektievelijk de goede daden noteren), de qarien en op de schouders van de qarien zjn beide kiraman katibeen.


Ik zie nergens in die link die je gegeven hebt dat de qarien ook twee engelen op hun schouder hebben.

@Charles




> Krijgt ieder mens hoogstpersoonlijk van allah een Qarien toegewezen of mag elke djinn zelf kiezen wiens Qarien hij/zij wordt? Als een mens doodgaat, gaat de Qarien dan met verlof? Waarom wil een djinn een Qarien zijn? Wat schiet hij/zij ermee op? Of heeft hij/zij geen keus?


The jinn and the sons of Adam

Every individual among the sons of Adam has a jinn who has been appointed to be his constant companion (qareen). Ibn Mas'ood said: 

_"The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said,
'There is not one of you who does not have a jinn appointed to be his constant companion.' They said, 'And you too, O Messenger of Allah?' He said, 'And me too, but Allah has helped me and he has submitted (became a believing Muslim), so that he only helps me to do good.'" (Reported by Muslim, 814)._

Hier staat appointed, het hoe en waarom weet ik verder ook niet, Allahoe 3alem, God weet het best. 

Waar het om ging was, dat waarzeggers gewoon simpelweg informatie halen bij iemands qarien. Het lijkt dan net alsof de waarzegger van alles weet, maar dat is niet zo. Daarnaast mengt hij het vaak nog met allerlei leugens en speculaties. Dit is voor jou niet zo relevant Charlus, want jij hecht toch geen waarde aan wat een waarzegger zegt, maar voor anderen wel, die zich laten misleiden door hen. Zie bijvoorbeeld Char van de televisie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Er staat hier 'many' not 'all'.


Djinn en mens worden beiden bij het laatste oordeel berecht. Bij de mens gebeurt dat, doordat de goede en slechte daden, die de beide schouderengelen genoteerd hebben, tegen elkaar worden afgewogen.




> Ik zie nergens in die link die je gegeven hebt dat de qarien ook twee engelen op hun schouder hebben.


De veronderstelling ligt voor de hand, dat het oordeel over djinns op dezelfde manier tot stand komt. Het hoeft niet, natuurlijk. 
De mens is voortdurend blootgesteld aan kwade inblazingen van zijn onzichtbare qarien dat verkleint zijn kansen op het paradijs. Als djinns geen last van kwade inblazingen zouden hebben vergroot dat hun kansen. Misschien is dat wel zo. Of misschien hebben djinns ook hun qarien. 
Mogelijk is ook Dr Umar Sulaiman Al-Ashqar het slachtoffer is van inblazingen. Wie zal het zeggen. David Hume ?

----------


## Joesoef

Je zou kunnen zeggen dat hier jinns zitten te prikken.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De mens is voortdurend blootgesteld aan kwade inblazingen van zijn onzichtbare qarien dat verkleint zijn kansen op het paradijs.<...>


Mensen hebben een neiging tot het slechte. Ik meen dat ik ook Snowwhite dat eens heb zien beweren. Alzo heeft allah de mens geschapen.
Niet alleen waart de duivel zelf rond om mensen in het verderf te storten, ook loslopende djinns dragen hun steentje bij, om. middels het begoochelen van argeloze voorbijgangers. Om de situatie nog erger te maken, gaat ieder mens doorlopend vergezeld van een djinn die hem tot slechte daden probeert te verleiden. 
Gezien dit alles kan men kanttekeningen plaatsen bij de welwillendheid van allah. Zometeen vraagt Joesoef welke die kanttekeningen dan wel niet zijn volgens mij.
Ongetwijfeld zal in de koran ergens staan dat allah welwillend en goedertierend is jegens de mensheid, zoals ook wel ergens formeel verklaard wordt dat vrouwen en mannen gelijkwaardig zijn. Zodra de praktische uitwerking ter sprake komt, ziet het plaatje er ineens totaal anders uit. Alsof iemand met de hand op het hart meermalen bezweert geen antisemiet te zijn, integendeel: hij is dol op Joden. Vervolgens beschrijft hij een plan waarvan het voornaamste doel lijkt, alle Joden op gruwelijke wijze over de kling te jagen. Joden lezen zijn plan en roemen en aanbidden de persoon om zijn liefde voor Joden. Voor antisemiet kun je in voorgaande natuurlijk ook bv. misantroop invullen en voor Joden mensen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Chi Kung

Is het beoefenen van Chi Kung schadelijk?

Chi is zeker niet een harmonieuze onzichtbare energie. Chi is simpelweg het toelaten van of werken met djinns of demonen. Het kan uit eindelijk zeer schadelijke mentale gevolgen hebben en zelfs resulteren in onvrijwillige lichamelijke bewegingen en andere klachten.

Bij Chi Kung, het veel geprezen vijf dieren systeem, zijn de verschillende houdingen gerelateerd aan de vijf elementen en de bijbehorende vaste organen. Ieder van de vijf stijlen heeft eigen bewegingen: 


1 'Xian Men' Tiger Style 
2 'She Cheng Qi' Deer Style 
3 'Geng Sang' Bear Style 
4 'Fei Chang Fang' Monkey Style 
5 'Kang Cang Zi' Bird Style 



De tijger is gerelateerd aan de longen en het element metaal.
De hert aan de lever en hout.
De beer aan de nieren en water.
De aap aan de milt en de aarde.
De vogel aan het hart en het vuur

Alarming scenes of people quite violently flapping their arms about, jumping up and down and hooting like crazed animals are to be observed abit like a zoo gone mad. The Chi can also be triggered by the ignorant instructor that has developed a powerful Chi field by transmitting the energy he has cultivated into another person. This is often done by the instructor holding the hands of the student as the jinn's pass through the finger tips or by pointing he's fingers at their foreheads at the position commonly known as the "Third Eye" The finger nails serve as motorways for the jinn's facilitating ease of entry and exit. Yet all this can be done while the instructor is some distance away from the student controlling them like a puppeteer or rather telekinesis, pulling students in or pushing them away with just a gesture. More convincingly, most of the time they are unaware of his gestures and often looking in the other direction. 

In addition to the organs and meridians it is said our body also has three centers or collection points. 

The jinn aggregate in three centers or collections points within the human body, these are called Dan Tein, which translates as field of elixir. 

"Inside our body these fields are a places for cultivation. As the name suggests the cultivation process is similar to the way crops are cultivated in a field." _Five Animal Frolics Qi Gong by Franlin Fick p.15._ 

*Except it is jinns & not crops the practionar is hoarding.* 

These three centers (Dan Tien) are also associated with three different types of energy. These three energies are called the Three Treasures: Jing (relates to the physical body and is located 2 inches below the navel), Qi (relates to the mind located in the middle of the chest), and Shen (relates to the spirit or conciousness located in the head). _Ibid. p16._ 

The Three Treasures are all related and can support and transform into each other. They are actually the same substance at different levels of refinement._ Ibid. P.16._ 

In other words, as the Chi moves upwards from the lower organs it becomes more potent. 

The body is the same as a container that must be filled from the bottom up. _Ibid p16._ 

The jinns control thus becomes complete when the Shen is affected. 

The induction of jinns has dramatic affects upon the human body 
Qigong bolsters the primal, reproductive vitality, or jing; it potentiates the daily bioelectrical energy, or qi; and it refines the light of our radiant spirit, or shen. _Five Animal Frolics For High Energy Vitality and Well Being by John Du Cane p.1_. 

Upon the submission of each of the five stages the jinn gains a foot hold over the host germinating into every corner and then brining its possessions with it just like a human would move his/her furniture into a new dwelling. The jinn flows through its newfound host like blood, incrementing its control. The result is the successive infiltration of each organ, limb and then ultimately the brain, brought under the wing of the jinn. This is the most dangerous part of the body the host/Chi Kung practioner can give away. Many students at this stage report seeing bright lights, coloured formations and golden balls. The Jinns while being an unseen creation do have it in their power to grant humans sight of them and the world of the unseen, this is what happens when chambers of the brain are opened up to facilitate chi expansion. Once the brain is tampered with and the jinns is able to bring it under its dominion the host then experiences gradual mental impairment/decline in the form of memory loss, headaches, unusual energy sensations moving around the head/brain, declining mental acumen etc climaxing in a state of madness. It should be noted that many people around the world are today in such a state as a result of practicing the Five Animal System, hence I cannot stress it enough to stay away from these systems or else there will be dire consequences for yourself. 

http://www.dangerofchi.org/

Wa Allahoe 3alem

----------


## Snowwhite

@Charlus




> Mensen hebben een neiging tot het slechte. Ik meen dat ik ook Snowwhite dat eens heb zien beweren. Alzo heeft allah de mens geschapen.


Ik heb ooit gezegd dat mensen op de fitrah worden geboren, dus met Godsbesef. Weet je nog? Dat was de aanleiding voor de volgende bier und bratwurst quote:

_20 juni 2008, 09:30

Dat kan jij je zekers nog levendig herinneren? Je word geboren zonder ook maar enig besef. Dat wordt allemaal gevormd. Deze voorstelling van de werkelijkheid echt is zo ongelovelijk primitief, dat ik bijna niet kan geloven dat je vanuit nederland prikt. maar het zal wel._ 

Geen erfzonde dus in de islam zoals in het christendom.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Draakjes steker




> De veronderstelling ligt voor de hand, dat het oordeel over djinns op dezelfde manier tot stand komt. Het hoeft niet, natuurlijk.


The Jinn are Responsible for Their actions

Both the jinn and mankind were created for the same purpose; to worship Allah, in the fullest sense of the wordworship:

_“ And I (Allah) created not the jinn and mankind except that theyworship Me (Alone)”(50:56)._

Therefore, the jinn are responsible for their own actions. They have been ordered to perform certain acts and to abstain from performing others. And on the day of Resurrection the jinn and mankind will be addressed by Allah with the following words:

_“ 0 you assembly of jinn and mankind! Did not there come to you Messengers from amongst you, reciting unto you My verses and warning you of the meeting of this day of yours? They will say: We bear witness against ourselves. It was the life of this world that deceived them. And they will bear witness against themselves that they were disbelievers”(6:130)._

But according to Ibn Taymiyyah, what the jinn are ordered to do or prohibited from is *not necessarily identical to what humans are ordered to do or prohibited from.* His discussion is based on the nature of each of the two species. As the two species are fundamentally different, at least in the substance they have been created from, the responsibilities charged upon each must be different as well.

http://www.dangerofchi.org/page2

Dus jinns en mensen zijn verschillende creaturen. Wat zij gemeen hebben is dat ze een vrije wil bezitten, in tegenstelling tot engelen, die altijd Allah gehoorzamen.

----------


## naam

> @Draakjes steker
> 
> 
> 
> The Jinn are Responsible for Their actions
> 
> Both the jinn and mankind were created for the same purpose; to worship Allah, in the fullest sense of the wordworship:
> 
> _ And I (Allah) created not the jinn and mankind except that theyworship Me (Alone)(50:56)._
> ...



Eten en slapen djinns, hebben ze ontlasting en metabolisme. Hoe lang leven ze? Gaan ze uberhaupt wel eens dood? Kunnen ze kinderen krijgen? Hoe komen ze aan hun levensonderhoud, werken ze, of zitten ze alleen mensen dwars. Dezelfde vragen gelden ook voor de duiveltjes.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Eten en slapen djinns, hebben ze ontlasting en metabolisme. Hoe lang leven ze? Gaan ze uberhaupt wel eens dood? Kunnen ze kinderen krijgen? Hoe komen ze aan hun levensonderhoud, werken ze, of zitten ze alleen mensen dwars. Dezelfde vragen gelden ook voor de duiveltjes.


Bij de les blijven, muggle.




> In many aspects of their world, the Jinn are very similar to us. They eat and drink, they marry, have children and they die.


Die ontlasting is een intrigerende vraag.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Dus jinns en mensen zijn verschillende creaturen. Wat zij gemeen hebben is dat ze een vrije wil bezitten<...>


In dat licht bezien opmerkelijk dat ieder mens een djinn krijgt toegewezen die hem/haar doorlopend tot slechte daden tracht te verleiden. Het woord "dienstplicht" komt in mij op. Nogmaals: wat schieten die djinn's hier nu precies mee op? Worden ze betaald? Gezien hun vrije wil zijn ze niet verplicht. 
Een speciale slavenkaste van djinns die niet mogen trouwen en een gezin stichten maar in plaats daarvan continu mensen lastig moeten vallen?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> @Draakjes steker
> But according to Ibn Taymiyyah, what the jinn are ordered to do or prohibited from is *not necessarily identical to what humans are ordered to do or prohibited from.*


@Draakje.
Geen rookgordijnen leggen.
Voor het *hoe* van de beoordeling doet dat niet terzake.

----------


## naam

> Eten en slapen djinns, hebben ze ontlasting en metabolisme. Hoe lang leven ze? Gaan ze uberhaupt wel eens dood? Kunnen ze kinderen krijgen? Hoe komen ze aan hun levensonderhoud, werken ze, of zitten ze alleen mensen dwars. Dezelfde vragen gelden ook voor de duiveltjes.



Wat eten ze dan, waar halen ze hun eten vandaan, koken ze, doen ze boodschappen bij de supermarkt. Hoe lang leven ze en kunnen ze ook hart en vaatziekten krijgen? 
Ben ik wel benieuwd naar.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wat eten ze dan, waar halen ze hun eten vandaan, koken ze, doen ze boodschappen bij de supermarkt. Hoe lang leven ze en kunnen ze ook hart en vaatziekten krijgen? 
> Ben ik wel benieuwd naar.



Ik kan je een 7-tal standaardwerkjes aanbevelen:

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows




> the Wizarding world of Harry Potter exists alongside that of the real world and contains magical elements similar to things in the non-magical world. Many of its institutions and locations are in places which are recognisable in the real world, such as London.[9] It comprises a fragmented collection of hidden streets, overlooked and ancient pubs, lonely country manors and secluded castles that remain invisible to the non-magical population of Muggles.[5]

----------


## naam

> Ik kan je een 7-tal standaardwerkjes aanbevelen:
> 
> Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
> Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
> Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
> Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
> Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows


Heb ik allemaal al gelezen, ze geven echter geen antwoord op de vragen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nogmaals: wat schieten die djinn's hier nu precies mee op?


Zij vervullen hun Plicht in het Goddelijk Plan.
Als ze dat goed doen, wacht de beloning in het paradijs.
Jouw qarien staat er momenteel niet slecht op. De grootste ramp die hem zou kunnen treffen is jouw bekering; dan heeft hij gefaald.
Een soort 'eet of wordt gegeten' op het spirituele vlak.

----------


## H.P.Pas

Het blijft een boeiende materie.




> Aladdin zit nu in het pikdonker. Wanhopig zoekt hij naar een uitweg. Daarbij raakt hij toevallig de Toverring aan, die de Tovenaar hem gaf. Prompt verschijnt een eeuwenoude Djinn. *Djinns zijn machtige geesten, die vaak opgesloten zitten in flessen, ringen, bokalen of lampen, en die als taak hebben mensenwensen te vervullen.* ‘Tot je dienst!,’ spreekt de Geest van de Ring, ‘zeg me wat je wenst!’ ‘O Geest!’ roept Aladdin dolblij, ‘ik heb maar n wens: haal me hieruit!’ Nauwelijks heeft Aladdin deze woorden gesproken of de Geest van de Ring heeft de donkere grot al doen verdwijnen. Aladdin is vrij! 
> Thuis
> Aladdins mama is een arme vrouw. Ze maakt zich veel zorgen om Aladdin. Ze huilt vaak, omdat ze haar zoon nauwelijks genoeg te eten kan geven. ‘Kijk, mama!’ roept Aladdin als hij thuiskomt. Deze lamp is vast genoeg waard om ons een heleboel lekkere maaltijden te kopen!’ Nauwelijks heeft Aladdins mama de lamp aangeraakt, of de machtige Djinn van de Wonderlamp verschijnt. ‘Ik ben de Geest van de Wonderlamp! Wat wens je?’ ‘O Geest,’ roept Aladdin, ‘wij hebben honger! Tover ons wat te eten!’ Prompt verschijnt het heerlijkste feestmaal dat een koning zich kan dromen. Aladdin en zijn moeder eten zoals ze nog nooit gegeten hebben.

----------


## H.P.Pas

Overigens zijn djinns minder raadselachtig dan het op het eerste gezicht zou kunnen lijken. Het zijn bewoners van het land Goesting; daarmee is alles gezegd.



> Op een avond ontdekken heer Bommel en Tom Poes een onbekend haltebordje bij Bommelstein met de mededeling “Bushalte. Richting Goesting. Vertrektijd middernacht bij gunstige maanstand”. Er komt een heel oud busje aanrijden waarvan de chauffeur verklaart dat Goesting net zo ver weg is als de passagier zelf wil. Heer Bommel stapt in, maar Tom Poes wordt door de chauffeur tegengehouden omdat diens Goesting maar trammelant en tierelier zou geven. Heer Bommel komt in een land terecht waar alles is zoals de passagier het hebben wil. Dat gaat natuurlijk fout wanneer hij alsnog gezelschap krijgt van Tom Poes en van de ambtenaar eerste klasse Dorknoper, die het een erg ongeregelde plek vindt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Sjamanisme

Sjamanisme is een reeks traditionele geloven en praktijken waarbij uitgegaan wordt van de mogelijkheid om te diagnosticeren, te genezen en soms menselijk lijden te veroorzaken vanwege *een speciale verhouding met, of controle over, geesten.*

Sjamanisme is gebaseerd op de vooronderstelling dat de zichtbare wereld met onzichtbare krachten of geesten is doordrongen die het leven van de levenden benvloeden. In tegenstelling tot animisme en animatisme, dat gewoonlijk door een groot aantal leden van een maatschappij wordt beoefend, is voor sjamanisme gespecialiseerde kennis of capaciteit vereist. Sjamanen zijn echter niet georganiseerd in fulltime rituele of geestelijke verenigingen, zoals priesters.

*Het meest kenmerkende aspect van sjamanisme is dat er direct contact gemaakt wordt met de geestenwereld door in trance te geraken.*



http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamanisme

*Stefan Verstappen in his article The Shamanic Origins of Tai Chi,* When investigating the origins of tai chi , a journey which took him to the Golden Triangle (a roughly drawn remote from civilisation geographic area that overlaps the borders of three countries: Myanmar in the west, Laos in the east, and Thailand in the south), upon meeting a shaman, he writes:

The Shaman or medicine man still plays an important role in the life of the isolated villages. In 1987 the author visited with the Ka-ren in one of the more remote areas of the Triangle. There he was fortunate enough to spend an evening with a Shaman and witness his spirit dance. It was there that the connection between this tradition and that of the Chinese martial arts seemed to meld. _Ibid Chapter 1 p.1_

He was showing us the movements taught him by his Shaman, which had been passed down through the tribe for generations. The Shaman moved strikingly similar to a Tai Chi master._ Ibid Chapter 1 p.1_

Perhaps most conclusively the author even begins to questions himself and tie the link more definitively between Tai Chi and Shamanic practices:

According to his book, Shamanism: Archaic Techniques of Ecstasy, Eliade recounts that a Shaman must from time to time perform a ritual known as the Spirit Dance. Well known among native Americans, accounts of this practice also date back 4,000 years in Chinese records. During the Spirit Dance, the Shaman moves in imitation of his animal spirit to call on its powers. It is said that the animal spirit actually takes possession of the Shaman's body and imbues the Shaman with superhuman strength. This principle is also mirrored in the martial arts. Performing the movements of Tai Chi is said to generate a spiritual energy  Chi. Like the Shaman's infusion from his animal spirit, Chi also bestows superhuman strength. Could it be that performing the stylized movements of a Tai Chi form is based on the ancient Shaman's practice of dancing the spirit? _Ibid. Chapter 3 p.2._ 

http://www.dangerofchi.org/

----------


## Snowwhite

13 augustus 2008, 08:44




> Ik nog Nyame en Tengri aanbieden, maar op de een of andere manier vallen die niet in de smaak. Te allochtoon zeker?


Shamanism is the term that Westerners use for the ancient spiritual beliefs of Mongolia and Siberia.
A more accurate name for these beliefs is Tengerism. Tengerism means a reverance for the spirits while “Shamanism” seems to mean reverance toward shamans. Shamans are not to be worshiped but merely respected as priests of Tengerism. Calling our beliefs “Shamanism” would like be like calling Christianity “Priestism” or Judaism “Rabbiism”.

In Tengerism, the world is alive. The plants, animals, rocks, and water all have spirits. These spirits must be respected and cared for or the land would become hostile or barren. Therefore, protection and balance of one’s environment is of utmost importance.

Personal responsibility is the second main tenet of Tengerism. Tengerists believe in a concept called buyan that is very close to the belief of karma. Being responsible for one’s own actions is the mark of an upright human being.

The third tenet of Tengerism is balance. Balance is important to keep harmony within oneself, the community, and the environment. When things get out of balance, there are harmful effects. *This is when a shaman is needed.* (Opmerking: uiteraard hebben we geen shaman nodig, maar Allah/God, en dit is shirk/afgoderij).

The Shaman

Many Westerners try to categorize a shaman as a “medicine man” or “witch doctor”.
Mongolian/Siberian spiritual beliefs are far more sophisticated than that. There are many kinds of healers that are specialists in their field. There are otoshi (healers), barishi (bone-setters), and bariyachi (mid wives). All of these specialists are believed to have some form of help from the spirit world.

It is the shaman, however, that is the true master of the spirit world. The shaman is chosen by the spirits at birth and an extra soul called an udha enters them. This soul helps them gather other spirit helpers *that protect the shaman.* (Opmerking: God/Allah alleen vragen wij om hulp, geesten om hulp vragen, die zelf weer een schepping zijn van God, is shirk). Without this protection, rituals and other world journeys are dangerous and foolish to attempt.

The main function of the shaman is to restore and maintain balance in his community. Shamans conduct blessings, rituals of protection, hunting magic, and divination. They also cure sicknesses that have spiritual causes such as spiritual intrusions, spiritual pollution, soul loss, and curses. Shamans are also the caretakers of traditional culture. Because of their knowledge of ancient tradition, their counsel has been sought throughout the ages. 



http://www.tengerism.org/What_is_Shamanism.html

In antwoord op goeroe M, nee tengri is niet te allochtoon, maar is in strijd met monotheisme (tawhied).

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Naam,




> Eten en slapen djinns, hebben ze ontlasting en metabolisme.


The food and drink of the jinn

The jinn eat and drink. 

Ibn Mas'ood said: "The Messenger of Allah (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said:
_'Someone from among the jinn called me, and I went with him and recited Qur'an for them.' He took me and showed me the traces of where they had been and the traces of their fires. They asked him for food and he said, 'You can have every bone on which the name of Allah has been mentioned that comes into your possession, as meat, and all the droppings as food for your animals.' The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said, 'So do not use [these things] for cleaning yourselves [after relieving oneself], for they are the food and provision of your brothers.'(Reported by Muslim, 450)._

The believing jinn may eat any bone on which the name of Allah has been mentioned, because the Messenger (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) did not permit them to have anything on which Allah's name has not been mentioned - those are for the kuffaar (disbelievers) among the jinn.

The Prophet also informed us that the devils eat with their left hands and he ordered us to be different from them in this respect.

Muslim recorded in his Sahih, on the authority of Ibn Umar, that the Prophet (peace be upon him) said,
_If one of you eats, he should eat with his right hand. And if he drinks, he should drink with his right hand. Verily, Satan eats with his left hand and drinks with his left hand._

The following hadith is also recorded in musnad Ahmad 
_If the man enters his house and mentions the name of Allah upon entering it and upon eating therein, Satan says, 'There is no lodging for you here and no meal here'. But if the man enters his house and neglects to mention the name of Allah upon entering it, Satan says, 'I have found lodging for you'. And if he does not mention Allah.s name upon eating his meal, Satan says, 'I have found lodging and a meal'_

This hadith was also recorded by Muslim. These hadith are clear texts that definitely prove that the devils eat and drink. In the same manner that it is prohibited for man to eat any meat that has not had the name of Allah pronounced over it, the Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) permitted the believing jinn to eat any bone that has had the name of Allah pronounced over it. They are not permitted to eat meat over which Allah.s name has not been mentioned.

All that has been eaten without having the name of Allah mentioned over it provides food for the non-believing jinn who are the devils. In other words, the devils seek as permissible all the food that has not had the name of Allah mentioned over it. This is why many scholars are of the opinion that carrion that have died by themselves are food for the devils because the name of Allah was not mentioned over them.

Ibn Qayyim concludes from the verse of the Quran, 
_O you who believe, strong drink and games of chance and idols and divining arrows are only an infamy of Satan.s handiwork. Leave it aside in order that you might succeed.(al Maaidah 90)._

that intoxicating liquors are the beverages of the devils. And it is the drink that he orders his patrons to drink, and he participates with them in that action, in its drinking, its sin and its eventual punishment.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Hoe lang leven ze? Gaan ze uberhaupt wel eens dood?


Gaan de jinns dood?

Ook de jinns sterven. In de Koran staat: 

_55:26 Al hetgeen is, zal vergaan. 
55:27 En er blijft alleen het Aangezicht van uw Heer, de Bezitter van Heerlijkheid en Eer. 
55:28 Welke van de gunsten van uw Heer uilt gij dan ontkennen?_ 

In Sahih al-Bukhari it is reported from Ibn Abbas that the Prophet used to say,

_I seek refuge, by your Glory, the One, whom there is no other god but You, the One who does not die, and the jinn and mankind do die_

Hoe lang ze precies leven weten we niet, dat weten we van ons zelf ook niet. De Jinns leven over het algemeen wel langer dan een mens.

Wat betreft Satan zelf, die krijgt uitstel tot de Dag van de bepaalde tijd (zie Koran 38:81).

----------


## Snowwhite

> Kunnen ze kinderen krijgen?


Uit de volgende Koranvers blijkt dat de djinns nageslacht hebben en de meeste geleerden zijn dus van mening dat de djinns kinderen krijgen.

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Dat mensen onderling gemeenschap hebben en djinns ook is misschien niet zo verwonderlijk, maar doen jinns het ook met mensen? Bestaat dat?

Het volgende stukje komt uit de _malleus maleficarum._

*Let op dit is geen islamitische literatuur maar christelijk en derhalve mag dit niet als bewijs gelden.*

(The Malleus Maleficarum (The Witch Hammer), first published in 1486, is arguably one of the most infamous books ever written, due primarily to its position and regard during the Middle Ages. It served as a guidebook for Inquisitors during the Inquisition, and was designed to aid them in the identification, prosecution, and dispatching of Witches.)

Whether Incubi and Succubi Commit this Act Visibly on the part of the Witch, or on the part of Bystanders.

As to whether they commit these abominations together visibly or invisibly, it is to be said that, in all the cases of which we have had knowledge, the devil has always operated in a form visible to the witch; for there is no need for him to approach her invisibly, because of the pact of federation with him that has been expressed. But with regard to any bystanders, the witches themselves have often been seen lying on their backs in the fields or the woods, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx snowwhite's censuurxxxxxxxxxxxxx, that, all invisibly to the bystanders, they have been copulating with Incubus devils; yet sometimes, howbeit this is rare, at the end of the act a very black vapour, of about the stature of a man, rises up into the air from the witch. And the reason is that that Schemer knows that he can in this way seduce or pervert the minds of girls or other men who are standing by. But of these matters, and how they have been performed in many places, in the town of Ratisbon, and on the estate of the nobles of Rappolstein, and in certain other countries, we will treat in the Second Part.

It is certain also that the following has happened. Husbands have actually seen Incubus devils xxxxxxx their wives, although they have thought that they were not devils but men. And when they have taken up a weapon and tried to run them through, the devil has suddenly disappeared, making himself invisible. And then their wives have thrown their arms around them, although they have sometimes been hurt, and railed at their husbands, mocking them, and asking them if they had eyes, or whether they were possessed of devils.

Islam:

Question: 

Is it true that the Jinn can possess humans?
Can there be sexual intercourse between a human and a Jinni?

Answer (gedeeltelijk):

We have already mentioned that some Jinn can take the form of humans (men or women) and have intercourse with them. The solution to this problem is by seeking protection from the Jinn by supplications and prayers and reading the Quranic verses containing elements of protection and guarding against them by Allahs permission.

Evidently, a male Jinni can possess a woman and dominate her soul, and a female Jinni can possess a man and dominate his soul. 

A Fatwa by Al-Jibreen (nogmaals gedeeltelijk)

Question: 

I know a man who complains of feeling he is having a full intercourse with a woman when he goes to bed. This takes place frequently. He has sought an explanation, and he has been told a female Jinni might be his partner. Can this be true? Can there be intercourse between humans and the Jinn? Can humans marry the Jinn? What is the ruling with respect to these matters? 

Answer: 

This can happen to men and women. A male Jinni can take the full form of a human male, and can have intercourse with a woman, unless the woman protects herself by Allahs remembrance, supplications and established prayers. However, some women may be vulnerable if they are possessed. The same applies to a female Jinni regarding what she can do, and to a man seeking protection from her evil advances. Besides, doing good deeds and distancing oneself from prohibitions provide, by Allahs permission, protection from the evil of the Jinn.
Wa-Allahu-Alam (and the whole truth is with Allah). 

A Fatwa by Al-Jibreen, Signed by him.

Bron:
(Golden Fatwas on Legal Ruqyas) Al-Fatawa Aththahabiyyah Fir-Ruqa Ashshariyyah, published 1996 A.D. It is a selection of Fatwas by Ibn-Baz, Ibn-Uthaimeen, Ibn-Jibreen and others; the Fatwas are selected and compiled by Khaled al-Jaraisy, and are translated by Mohamed Atif Mogahed Mohamed.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam




> Dezelfde vragen gelden ook voor de duiveltjes.


Er zijn djinns die moslim zijn en die niet moslim zijn. Niet alle djinns zijn dus demonen of duiveltjes, alhoewel de meeste niet moslim zijn. Zie mijn eerste posting:

_Jinns can thus be Muslims or non-Muslims. However, due to their fiery nature the majority of them are non-Muslims. All these non-Muslim Jinns form a part of the army of the most famous Jinn, Iblis- the Shaytan (It must be remembered that Iblis is a Jinn and not an Angel. The concept of the Devil being a fallen Angel is from Christianity and not Islam.)._

Volgens Ibn Taymiyyah (Rahimahoellah) zijn de djinns afstammelingen van Iblies (Satan), net als de mensen afstammelingen zijn van Adam (vzmh).

Het verschil met het Christendom is, dat de duivel GEEN gevallen engel is, maar een djinn. Dit is gebaseert op het volgende koranvers:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._




> ….of zitten ze alleen mensen dwars.


Omdat Satan vervloekt is en uitstel heeft tot de dag des oordeels wil hij alle mensen graag op het verkeerde pad brengen.

De slechte djinns (demonen) helpen hem daarbij. Het eerste wat ze willen is dat je shirk (afgoderij) gaat plegen. Dat doen ze door mensen te misleiden onder andere met visioenen (beelden die spontaan beginnen te huilen, Maria verschijningen) of door krachten aan te bieden (zie sommige oosterse vechtsporten en magie). 

Alle andere levensbeschouwingen en religies bevatten elementen van shirk in zich, in tegenstelling tot de islam, wat zuiver monotheistisch is: aanbidt alleen God, zonder partners aan Hem toe te schrijven. Een persoonlijke 1 op 1 relatie met God/Allah, zonder dat hiervoor beelden, 'heiligen' of God moge ons behoeden, djinns nodig zijn. 

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt en ons leiden op het rechte pad. Amien.

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Er zijn djinns die moslim zijn en die niet moslim zijn. Niet alle djinns zijn dus demonen of duiveltjes, alhoewel de meeste niet moslim zijn. Zie mijn eerste posting:
> 
> _Jinns can thus be Muslims or non-Muslims. However, due to their fiery nature the majority of them are non-Muslims. All these non-Muslim Jinns form a part of the army of the most famous Jinn, Iblis- the Shaytan (It must be remembered that Iblis is a Jinn and not an Angel. The concept of the Devil being a fallen Angel is from Christianity and not Islam.)._
> 
> Volgens Ibn Taymiyyah (Rahimahoellah) zijn de djinns afstammelingen van Iblies (Satan), net als de mensen afstammelingen zijn van Adam (vzmh).
> ...



Dank voor je uitgebreide antwoord. Is Satan een soort van speciale Djinn met extra krachten? Hij leeft in ieder geval dan wel al een paar duizend jaar, dus speciale krachten heeft die dus. In ieder geval wel superkrachten en hij kan ook met Allah communiceren. Kunnen alle Djinns dat trouwens?
Kun je overigens van leven en niet leven spreken in Djinn-taal/duivel taal.

Nu ik er toch over denk. Waarom luisterde Allah naar die ene Djinn toen die hem om uitstel vroeg van executie? Waarom zo hij dat zo maar accepteren zonder enige vorm van discussie. 

Nog meer vragen dus.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Is Satan een soort van speciale Djinn met extra krachten?


Alhoewel er verschil van mening is, vele geleerden zeggen dat de djinns afstammelingen van Iblies (Satan) zijn net als de mensen van Adam. 

Iblies (satan) moet je zien als de leider van de demonen (de slechte djinns) alhoewel hij (Iblies) ook mensen als 'soldaat' heeft in zijn strijd.




> Hij leeft in ieder geval dan wel al een paar duizend jaar, dus speciale krachten heeft die dus.


Wat betreft Iblies zijn krachten:

In de Koran staat:

_16:98 En wanneer gij de Koran voordraagt, zoekt dan uw toevlucht tot Allah tegen Satan de verworpene. 
99 Voorzeker hij heeft geen macht over degenen die geloven en die vertrouwen in hun Heer stellen. 
100 Zijn macht heerst alleen over degenen die met hem vriendschap aanknopen en die anderen met God vereenzelvigen._ 




> Waarom luisterde Allah naar die ene Djinn toen die hem om uitstel vroeg van executie? Waarom zo hij dat zo maar accepteren zonder enige vorm van discussie.


Allah weet het best. 
Iblies wil iedereen laten dwalen tot die tijd. Dat is dus een beproeving voor de mensheid.

----------


## mark61

> Eten en slapen djinns, hebben ze ontlasting en metabolisme. Hoe lang leven ze? Gaan ze uberhaupt wel eens dood? Kunnen ze kinderen krijgen? Hoe komen ze aan hun levensonderhoud, werken ze, of zitten ze alleen mensen dwars. Dezelfde vragen gelden ook voor de duiveltjes.


Hebben ze ook internet? Zitten ze daar ook ongenadig te ouwehoeren over moslims, christenen, en, godbetert, ongelovigen die niet in hen geloven, al halen ze alles uit de kast?

----------


## mark61

> In antwoord op goeroe M, nee tengri is niet te allochtoon, maar is in strijd met monotheisme (tawhied).


Huh? Hoe monothestisch kunnen ze zijn? Het zijn Enige goden, net als Allah en God.

Probeer het nog eens.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> In antwoord op goeroe M, nee tengri is niet te allochtoon, maar is in strijd met monotheisme (tawhied).
> 
> 
> Huh? Hoe monothestisch kunnen ze zijn? Het zijn Enige goden, net als Allah en God.
> 
> Probeer het nog eens.


Er kan naast allah niet nog een god zoals tengri bestaan, want dat is strijdig met het monothesme van Snowwhite. Mij ontgaat welk punt je precies probeert te maken. Snowwhite zou alle religies moeten omarmen waarin slechts 1 god figureert?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Mark,




> Probeer het nog eens.


Geen probleem. Let op de opmerkingen van mij tussen haakjes.

The third tenet of Tengerism is balance. Balance is important to keep harmony within oneself, the community, and the environment. When things get out of balance, there are harmful effects. *This is when a shaman is needed.* (Opmerking: uiteraard hebben we geen shaman nodig, maar Allah/God, en *dit is shirk/afgoderij*).

The Shaman

Many Westerners try to categorize a shaman as a “medicine man” or “witch doctor”.
Mongolian/Siberian spiritual beliefs are far more sophisticated than that. There are many kinds of healers that are specialists in their field. There are otoshi (healers), barishi (bone-setters), and bariyachi (mid wives). All of these specialists are believed to have some form of help from the spirit world.

It is the shaman, however, that is the true master of the spirit world. The shaman is chosen by the spirits at birth and an extra soul called an udha enters them. This soul helps them gather other spirit helpers *that protect the shaman.* (Opmerking: God/Allah alleen vragen wij om hulp, geesten om hulp vragen, die zelf weer een schepping zijn van God, is *shirk*). Without this protection, rituals and other world journeys are dangerous and foolish to attempt.

The main function of the shaman is to restore and maintain balance in his community. Shamans conduct blessings, rituals of protection, hunting magic, and divination. They also cure sicknesses that have spiritual causes such as spiritual intrusions, spiritual pollution, soul loss, and curses. Shamans are also the caretakers of traditional culture. Because of their knowledge of ancient tradition, their counsel has been sought throughout the ages.

----------


## mark61

> Er kan naast allah niet nog een god zoals tengri bestaan, want dat is strijdig met het monothesme van Snowwhite. Mij ontgaat welk punt je precies probeert te maken. Snowwhite zou alle religies moeten omarmen waarin slechts 1 god figureert?


Zij komt met de term monothesme, niet ik. Maar je bedoelt dat ze er een priv-betekenis aan geeft. Tsja dan houdt het op.

----------


## mark61

> Hallo Mark,


Ik had het over monothesme, 'enkele' goden dus. Niet over hun vermeende 'priesters'. Het erkennen van bemiddelaars tussen god en mens heeft werkelijk niets met shirk te maken. Je bazelt maar wat.

Tis gewoon bijzonder hinderlijk voor een gelovige dat er duizenden andere (monothestische) geloven zijn; in elkaars ogen zijn alle gelovigen dus heidenen.

----------


## naam

> Alhoewel er verschil van mening is, vele geleerden zeggen dat de djinns afstammelingen van Iblies (Satan) zijn net als de mensen van Adam. 
> 
> Iblies (satan) moet je zien als de leider van de demonen (de slechte djinns) alhoewel hij (Iblies) ook mensen als 'soldaat' heeft in zijn strijd.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat betreft Iblies zijn krachten:
> 
> In de Koran staat:
> ...


Dus Allah doet wat Iblies heeft gewild? En Iblies heeft dus speciale krachten over degene die niet geloven en hij leeft ook bijna (kun je speken van leven en dood in zijn dimensie?) eeuwig. 

Dat noem ik nogal speciaal en vooral een kracht die boven die van de mensheid uitgaat.

En dan heb ik nog niet eens over zijn rechtstreekse lijntje met Allah.

De internetvraag is ook interessant. Zouden ze ook een forum hebben over welke ongelovige ze nu weer dwarszitten. Over dat ze hele tijd om ons heen hangen, hebben ze wel tijd voor hun gezinslevens en het verzorgen van de kinderen. Moeten ze werken voor hun geld?

----------


## Snowwhite

Vraagje voor Mark. 

Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?

----------


## mark61

> Er kan naast allah niet nog een god zoals tengri bestaan, want dat is strijdig met het monothesme van Snowwhite. Mij ontgaat welk punt je precies probeert te maken. Snowwhite zou alle religies moeten omarmen waarin slechts 1 god figureert?


Er kan naast Tengri niet nog een Allah bestaan want Tengri is de enige god.

----------


## mark61

> Vraagje voor Mark. 
> 
> Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?


Geen van beiden. Maar jij weet er niets van, en het gaat je sowieso boven de pet. We've been there, dus laat maar.

----------


## Snowwhite

Geen van beiden? 
Leg eens uit? 

Ik weet er immers niets van. Het gaat boven mijn pet en bovenal 'bazel' ik maar wat.

Fill me in Guru..........

Ik wacht op antwoord.

----------


## Tomas

> Fill me in Guru..........


Heb jij ook in 't echt last van die djinn's? Hoor jij stemmen enzo? Of zie je rare dingen?

----------


## Snowwhite

@Goeroe Mark




> *We*'ve been there, dus laat maar.


Nee, *I* have been there. 

*Jij* hebt me nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven. Je scheldt mij keer op keer verrot en vervolgens loop je weg. Dus geef mij een weerlegging voor dit:

1 Geopenbaarde wijsheden

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door mark61 




> Ongelooflijke onzin. Hindoes kennen geen door een god 'geopenbaarde' wijsheden. Dat is al een kapitale fout. 
> 
> Het maakt vervolgens zeer zeker uit of een wijsheid 'geopenbaard' is, dwz. door een god voorgeschreven, of voorkomt in een door mensen geschreven filosofisch werk met adviezen voor een gelukkig leven hier op aarde en daarna.


Sanskriet transliteratie

15:15 sarvasya caham hrdi sannivistho mattah smrtir jnanam apohanam ca 
vedais ca sarvair aham eva vedyo vedanta-krd veda-vid eva caham 

15.15 Ik ben gezeten in de harten van allen; herinnering, wijsheid en onderscheidingsvermogen danken hun oorsprong aan Mij. Ik ben het die gerealiseerd moet worden volgens de Schriften; Ik ben de Veda-kenner en de samensteller van de Vedanta.

In het engels:

15:15 Lord Krishna said I am situated as the soul within the heart of all beings, remembrance and forgetfulness comes from me. I can be known by the knowledge of the Vedas. *I am the original creator of the Vedic scriptures and a knower of the Vedas.*
Bhagavad Gita betekent *"the song of God".* Het is gesproken door Krishna (God) aan Zijn vriend en dienaar Arjuna.

Met andere woorden, voor hindoes is de bhagavad gita de absolute waarheid en het woord van God. 

2 Systeem beloningen en straffen

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door mark61 




> Er is dan ook geen sprake van een systeem van beloningen en straffen voor het je al of niet aan de regels houden.


Lord Yama wordt ook wel genoemd God van de Dood.

In de Bhagavad Gita staat:

10:29 ………… en onder de heersers ben Ik Yama, de heerser over dood.

Name of the being who records the doings of men.

Garuda purana CHAPTER IV.

*An Account of the Kinds of Sins which lead to Hell.*

18. Then Yama, having assured himself concerning the sins of the sinful, summons them and shows them his own very terrible form.

19-21. Very sinful people behold the terrifying form of Yama--huge of body, rod in hand, seated on a buffalo,
Roaring like a cloud at the time of pralaya, like a mountain of lampblack, terrible with weapons gleaming like lightning, possessing thirty-two arms,
Extending three yojanas, with eyes like wells, with mouth gaping with formidable fangs, with red eyes and a long nose.

22. Even Chitragupta (Name of the being who records the doings of men) is fearful, attended by Death, Fever and others. Near to him are all the messengers, resembling Yama, roaring.

23. Having seen him, the wretch, overcome with fear, cries 'Oh, Oh.' The sinful soul who made no gifts trembles and cries again.

24. Then, by command of Yama, Chitragupta speaks to all those sinners, who are crying, and bewailing their karmas.

25. 'O, you sinners, evil-doers, polluted with egoism, injudicious, why ever did you commit sin?

26. 'O, you foolish people, why ever did you commit that misery-giving sin which is born of lust, anger and association with the sinful.

27 'Hitherto you have committed sins with great delight, and thereby are now destined for torment. It is no use turning your faces away.

28. 'The sinful actions done by you are very many, and those sins are the cause of unavoidable misery.

29. 'It is known that Yama deals equally with the fool and the learned, the beggar and the wealthy, the strong and the weak.'

30. Hearing these words of Chitragupta, the sinful then grieve over their karmas, and remain silent and motionless.

31. The King of Justice, seeing them standing motionless like thieves, has fitting punishment ordered for the sinful.

32. Then the cruel messengers, having beaten them, say, 'Go along, you sinner, to the very dreadful terrifying hells.'

33. The messengers, Prachaṇḍa, Chaṇḍaka and others, executors of the sentences of Yama, having bound them with one noose, lead them towards the hells. 

3 Nirwana, het Grote Niets.??


Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door mark61 




> Het hindoesme gaat ervan uit dat het leven op aarde geen pretje is. Het gaat er verder vanuit dat een mens elke keer opnieuw geboren wordt, zolang hij niet een hogere staat van wijsheid heeft bereikt. Je zal het als het ware nog eens moeten proberen. Het hoogst bereikbare voor een hindoe is de eeuwige afwezigheid van ellende, het Nirwana, het Grote Niets.


In het hindoeisme heet dat Mukti. Mukti of bevrijding betekent vrij zijn van het materieel besmet bewustzijn. 

*Mukti is echter niet zoals in het boeddhisme het "grote niets"* maar men gelooft de hemel binnen te gaan der Vaikunthha planeten die ontelbaar zijn en daar gaat de Allerhoogste Heer, in zijn volkomen Nryana-gedaanten met vier handen en verschillende namen zoals Pradyumna, Aniruddha, Govinda enz., met hen (de bevrijde hindoes) om. 

Volgens de Bhagavad gita kunnen zij de geestelijke wereld als volgt bereiken:

15:5 "Wie vrij is van illusie, valse trots en verkeerd gezelschap, wie het eeuwige begrijpt, wie afgedaan heeft met aardse lust en verlost is van de dualiteit van geluk en verdriet en weet hoe zich over te geven aan de Allerhoogste Persoon, die bereikt dat eeuwig koninkrijk." (Bg. 15: 5.)

8:8"Wie mediteert op de Allerhoogste Persoonlijkheid Gods, zijn geest voortdurend op Mij gevestigd zonder af te dwalen van de weg, O Prtha, zal voorzeker to Mij komen." 

12:8 Richt je geest op Mij, de Allerhoogste Persoonlijkheid Gods, en stel je gehele verstand in Mijn dienst. Zo zul je ongetwijfeld altijd in Mij leven.

15:5 Wie vrij is van begoocheling, valse trots en verkeerd gezelschap, wie het eeuwige begrijpt, wie afgedaan heeft met aardse lust en verlost is van de dualiteit van geluk en verdriet en weet he zich over te geven aan de Allerhoogste Persoon, die bereikt dat eeuwig koninkrijk.

Beschrijving hiernamaals hindoeisme.

Srimad bhagavatam:

Canto 3

*Hoofdstuk 15: Beschrijving van het Koninkrijk Gods*

(16) Te Vaikunthha, waar alles spiritueel en persoonlijk is, zijn er bossen in naam van het geluk die tegemoet komen aan alle verlangens met bomen die in alle seizoenen zijn overladen met bloemen en vruchten. (17) Hoog verheven bezingen ze daar samen met hun echtgenotes zonder ophouden, vrij van alle ongunstige kwaliteiten, de Allerhoogste Heer, daarbij zelfs de geestverruimende geur van de mdhav-bloemen vol van nectar overtreffend die temidden van het water bloeien. (18) Het tumult van duiven, koekoeken, kraanvogels, cakravka's, en zwanen, andere watervogels, papegaaien, patrijzen en pauwen wordt slechts voor een enkel moment onderbroken door het luide gegons van de koning der hommels in zijn bezingen van de heerlijkheden van de Heer. (19) De geur van de mandra, de kunda, de kurabaka, de utpala, de campaka, de arna, de punnga, de ngakes'ara, de bakula, de lelie en de prijt, vereerd in de goede geest van de verzaking van Vaikunthha, vindt er zijn volle glorie in een slinger van tuls-blaadjes. (20) Eenvoudig door eerbetoon aan de Heer Zijn voeten realiseerden de toegewijden paleizen, gemaakt van lapis lazuli met smaragd en goud, waarvan de [vrouwelijke] bewoners brede heupen hebben en mooie glimlachende gezichten. Maar met hun geesten verzonken in Krishna geeft dit geen aanleiding tot enige lust met hun vriendelijke lachen en grappenmakerij. (21) In dat huis van de Heer wordt somtijds, weerspiegeld in de kristalheldere muren ingelegd met goud, de Godin van het Geluk vrij van alle fouten waargenomen, een prachtige gedaante aannemend met rinkelende [enkelbanden aan haar] voeten en spelend met een lotusbloem; [een visie] waarvoor de andere dames, teneinde haar genade te verwerven, zich vertonen als poetsvrouwen van de grootste zorg. (22) In de vijvers omlijst met koraal offeren ze, in hun tuinen omringd door hun dienaressen, de Heer tulsblaadjes, daarbij hun gezichten, gezien in het kristalheldere water met de tilaka [heilige klei] hoog op hun neus, aldus gekust door de Heer beschouwend als een deel van Zijn schoonheid. 

*Deze beschrijving lijkt geenszins op jouw beschrijving "het Grote Niets".*

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam




> Dus Allah doet wat Iblies heeft gewild?


Allah heeft hem het paradijs uit gezet:

_38:77 God zeide: "Ga dan hier vandaan, voorzeker gij zijt de verworpene._

En hem vervloekt:

_38:78 En Mijn vloek zal op u rusten tot de Dag des Oordeels."_




> En Iblies heeft dus speciale krachten over degene die niet geloven en hij leeft ook bijna (kun je speken van leven en dood in zijn dimensie?) eeuwig. 
> 
> Dat noem ik nogal speciaal en vooral een kracht die boven die van de mensheid uitgaat.


Snowwhite schreef:

27 juli 2008, 12:01


Als de duivel een opperwezen was, waarom gebood Allah dan dat hij, de duivel zich moest onderwerpen aan Adam?

GOED LEZEN NAAM:


De duivel is niet een soort God. Allah gebood de duivel (iblies) en tevens de engelen zich te onderwerpen aan Adam vrede zij met hem. Hieruit volgt dat zij dus geen halfgoden zijn, nog dat Adam vzmh een halfgod is, er zijn geen halfgoden, er is maar 1 God:

_7:11. Wij schiepen u, daarna vormden Wij u; toen zeiden Wij tot de engelen: "Onderwerpt u aan Adam" en zij onderwierpen zich, behalve Iblies; hij behoorde niet tot degenen die zich onderwierpen._

Verder:

Allah heeft het nageslacht van Adam laten excelleren over de djinn:

_17:70 En inderdaad hebben Wij de kinderen van Adam geerd en hen gedragen over land en zee, en hun van het goede gegeven en hen verheven boven velen dergenen die Wij hebben geschapen._ 




> En dan heb ik nog niet eens over zijn rechtstreekse lijntje met Allah.


Waar maak jij dat uit op? Iblies is vervloekt!!!

----------


## Snowwhite

De vraag van mij:




> Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?


had ik beantwoord in mijn posting aan Wortel:

_8 juli 2008, 00:27

Wat betreft de numerieke eenheid 1, ja in die zin, is nogmaals het hindoeisme ook monotheistisch. Immers Krsna is de absolute waarheid en ALLE GODEN zijn verschijningsvormen van de ene Krsna.
Ik zie geen verschil als jij zegt dat Jezus vrede zij met hem, God is en mens, dit heb jij zelf gezegd, en derhalve een verschijningsvorm van de ene (numerieke) God. Leg mij uit wat het verschil dan is tussen het Christendom zoals jij dat aanhangt met geloof in drie eenheid en het hindoeisme: alles is Krsna.
Ik begrijp gewoon niet hoe Jezus en mens kan zijn, en profeet, en zoon en tegelijkertijd God, tenzij God meerdere verschijningsvormen heeft (net als hindoes zeggen over krsna)._

Vandaag vond ik een artikel op de yaqeen website wat het een en ander hopelijk verduidelijkt:

 Getuigt de drie-eenheidleer van monothesme of polythesme?

Dit stuk is niet geschreven met de bedoeling om het geloof in de drie-eenheidleer complexer te maken dan het al is. Het is echter geschreven ter verduidelijking van het feit dat de drie-eenheidleer niets anders is dan polythesme.

De drie-eenheidleer is een doctrine waarin meerdere entiteiten als god worden aangemerkt. Dit is de tegenpool van monothesme en toont juist gelijkenis met de Griekse veelgodenleer en het hindoesme. Het onderwerp van dit stuk richt zich op de simpele vraag die wij aan de christenen stellen: Aanbidden jullie n of drie entiteiten? Wij vragen dus voor alle duidelijkheid niet of jullie n God aanbidden of drie.

De christelijke kerk onderricht haar volgelingen dat God uit drie entiteiten bestaat, maar dat deze een intrinsieke, goddelijke eenheid vormen. Wij vinden in het Nieuwe Testament dat de Heilige Geest Zich ontfermt over Jezus en dat Jezus de Vader toesprak. Aan de hand hiervan beweert de kerk dat er drie entiteiten zijn, maar zij zouden nogmaals een intrinsieke eenheid vormen.

Als de Messias God is, de Vader ook God is en de Heilige Geest ook, dan is het toch zo dat de christen de Messias aanbidt, de Vader aanbidt en ook de Heilige Geest aanbidt? Wanneer de christenen zeggen dat er drie entiteiten zijn die met elkaar spreken en van elkaar houden, dan zijn zij afgeweken van de belangrijkste Eigenschap van het begrip God, namelijk het En zijn en aan Hem absoluut geen deelgenoten toekennen. Zij hebben echter van God drie entiteiten gemaakt die elkaars deelgenoten zijn.

Het Christendom van tegenwoordig verkondigt dan ook dat zij drie eenheden aanbidden. Hun kerken proberen dit te verdoezelen door te zeggen dat de drie eenheden in werkelijkheid wel n God zijn, maar zij ontkennen niet dat zij drie eenheden aanbidden die volgens hen onlosmakelijk zijn van elkaar.

Onze vraag is dan: Als dit geen duidelijke polythesme en afgodendienst is, wat is dan wel polythesme en afgodendienst?

Zoals ik al gezegd heb, als jij een christen vraagt naar zijn God, vraag hem dan niet of hij n of drie goden aanbidt. Want hij zal beweren slechts n God te aanbidden. Stel hem daarentegen de vraag als volgt: Aanbid jij n of meerdere entiteiten? Indien het een christen betreft die in navolging van de protestantse, katholieke of orthodoxe kerk leeft en de ware en onvervalste uitspraak van zijn kerk nastreeft, zal hij te kennen geven drie entiteiten te aanbidden.

*In een ingezonden brief probeerde een hindoestaanse vrouw uitleg te geven over haar geloof. Zij trachtte een aantal argumenten aan te kaarten en kwam tot de conclusie dat het hindoesme een monothestisch geloof is en niet polythestisch. Terwijl zij duizenden enititeiten aanbidden, beweren zij dat al deze personen ook n intrinsieke Goddelijkheid vormen.*

Deze onderbouwing werkt gigantisch op de lachspieren, maar ook de christenen beweren hetzelfde. Ook zij aanbidden drie wezens en verbloemen dit door te suggereren dat deze drie een intrinsieke Goddelijke eenheid vormen. Deze suggestie is de uiterste vorm van polythesme. Het is bij eenieder bekend dat monothesme impliceert dat God in al Zijn Namen en Eigenschappen En is en dat niets gelijk is aan Hem.

De christen aanbidt dus drie entiteiten. Dit is in Islamitisch optiek afgoderij. Oftewel het Christendom is een polythestisch geloof. Met alle respect, het begrip van En God in het Christendom heeft geen inhoud. Het is een kreet die wordt geslaakt om de Waarheid te verdoezelen, namelijk dat zij drie los van elkaar staande entiteiten aanbidden.

Team al-Yaqeen

http://www.al-yaqeen.com/nieuw/chris...el.php?id=1196

Wat tengri betreft, je kunt wel stellen dat dit numeriek 1 God betreft, maar waarom hebben de aanhangers dan de shaman nodig en waarom heeft de shaman dan geesten nodig terwijl God Almachtig is? Dat is shirk. 

Zie ook:

Tawhiedul-Oeloehiyyah

De eenheid van Allah in de aanbidding 

De aanbidding is voor Allah alleen, omdat alleen Hij dit verdient en Hij alleen de mens kan baten. *De mens heeft geen tussenpersoon nodig zoals een priester of een heilige man die tussen hem en Allah moet bemiddelen.* Het belang van het aanbidden van Allah alleen wordt keer op keer in de Koran onderschreven. Want dit is natuurlijk het doel van de Schepping (van mensen en Djinns) op aarde en dit is ook de kern van de boodschap van alle Profeten en alle Boodschappers van Allah. 

_Waarlijk, Wij hebben tot elk volk een boodschapper gestuurd (die zei), Aanbidt Allah en vermijdt at-Taaghoet (Satan en alles wat buiten Allah wordt aanbeden).(16:36)_

Conclusie: tengri is niet 'te allochtoon' maar in strijd met tawhied (monotheisme).

----------


## Snowwhite

Alle andere levensbeschouwingen en religies bevatten elementen van shirk in zich, in tegenstelling tot de islam, wat zuiver monotheistisch is: aanbidt alleen God, zonder partners aan Hem toe te schrijven. Een persoonlijke 1 op 1 relatie met God/Allah, zonder dat hiervoor beelden, 'heiligen' of God moge ons behoeden, djinns nodig zijn. 

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt en ons leiden op het rechte pad. Amien.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Een persoonlijke 1 op 1 relatie met God/Allah,



N : 1; N >> 24.000.000.000

----------


## Snowwhite

"Een persoonlijke relatie met God/Allah, zonder dat hiervoor beelden, 'heiligen' of God moge ons behoeden, djinns nodig zijn."

----------


## totaal

Beste Snowwhite,

Je moet eens het boek van Kelly Cahill lezen: Encounter. Dat zal je ogen openen. Weleens gehoord van de incubus?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> "Een persoonlijke relatie met God/Allah, zonder dat hiervoor beelden, 'heiligen' of God moge ons behoeden, djinns nodig zijn."


Moslims geloven in de djinns de engelen en het hiernamaals.
Geloof in djinns is kennelijk essentieel:



> The Islamic explanation of the Jinn provides us with so many answers to modem day mysteries. Without the knowledge of this world, the Muslims would become like the non-Muslims


Er zijn dus wel degelijk djinns voor nodig.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo H P Pas




> Moslims geloven in de djinns de engelen en het hiernamaals.
> Geloof in djinns is kennelijk essentieel:
> 
> _The Islamic explanation of the Jinn provides us with so many answers to modem day mysteries. Without the knowledge of this world, the Muslims would become like the non-Muslims_ 
> 
> Er zijn dus wel degelijk djinns voor nodig.


Nee het bestaan van djinns erkennen wil niet zeggen dat je de djinn nodig hebt als mens.

De shaman WERKT met de djinn, dat wil zeggen dat de shaman de geesten oproept, en via de geesten geneest. Zoals een waarzegger bijvoorbeeld via een djinn informatie haalt bij een qarien van een ander, en deze informatie doorspeelt, waardoor de mensen denken dat de waarzegger heel wijs is en vele zaken weet.

De djinn om hulp roepen is afgoderij. Immers God is Almachtig, dus Hem moet men aanbidden. De djinn doet niets voor niets. Ook in het Christendom is het occulte ten strengste verboden, simpelweg omdat het afgoderij is.

_The Islamic explanation of the Jinn provides us with so many answers to modem day mysteries. Without the knowledge of this world, the Muslims would become like the non-Muslims_ 

Wat hier in het citaat bedoelt wordt is, dat als men de eigenschappen van de djinn begrijpt (zoals dat ze snel kunnen reizen en hoe ze informatie halen, en dat ze zich in andere vormen kunnen transformeren, en dat ze beelden kunnen laten huilen, en mensen in trance kunnen laten raken) men niet misleidt wordt. Zie alle voorbeelden die ik heb gegeven in de eerdere pagina's zoals de melkdrinkende ganesh beelden, Maria verschijningen en de Chinese vechtsporten die vele valse illusies wekken en kunnen leiden tot afgoderij (shirk).

----------


## Snowwhite

> Beste Snowwhite,
> 
> Je moet eens het boek van Kelly Cahill lezen: Encounter. Dat zal je ogen openen. Weleens gehoord van de incubus?


Hallo Totaal, 

Lees mijn posting van 15 maart 2009 11:18

(The Malleus Maleficarum The Witch Hammer)

----------


## Snowwhite

Wat betreft Kelly Cahill:

Het fotootje op de website 

http://www.ufocasebook.com/Cahill.html



lijkt heel veel op de volgende foto's


http://www.boudillion.com/lam/lam.htm:



Dit is een tekening gemaakt door occultist Aleister Crowley van een "entity" die hij herhaaldelijk had aangeroepen in 1918 en hij "Lam" noemde.



Dit is een compositie tekening van Ann Direnger (Contact of the 5th kind Imbrogno) van een "alien" type gerapporteerd in de jaren 80 in de Hudson Valley.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> (The Malleus Maleficarum The Witch Hammer)


_„Hairesis maxima est opera maleficarum non credere“_
'_Niet_ aan hekserij te geloven is de grootste aller ketterijen.'

Goed boek.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ja ik weet het, het is een middeleeuws boek (inquisitie). 

Christelijke boeken mogen zo wie zo niet als bewijs aangevoerd worden (weet je nog....... topic van Julien over Jezus en wijn en Snowwhite zou geborneerd zijn........)

Het ging mij er even om dat ze vroeger ook in incubi en succubi geloofden net als sommigen beweren getrouwd te zijn met een jinni (vergelijkbaar met christelijke succubi) zie posting eerdere pagina en Kelly Cahill een soort gelijke ervaring heeft met een vermeende 'incubi'.

----------


## Snowwhite

*Seller of His Religion:*

The sorcerer has sold his religion and his soul to Satan. Satan was not pleased with anything short of absolute servitude to himself. Allaah says,

_ “And indeed they knew that the buyers of it (magic) would have no share in the Hereafter.” Al-Baqarah 2:102_

The sorcerer cannot practice his sorcery until after he has must have repudiated his religion by slaughtering for the jinn, seeking for their help, dishonouring the word of Allaah or performing any other destructive deed.

Shaykh al-Islaam Ibn Taymiyyah said about the sorcerers:

“They write verses of the Book of Allaah with things that are impure. Sometimes they turn letters of Allaah’s word upside down or write them is opposite sequence. This can be letters of Soorah al-Faatihah, Soorah al-Ikhlaas or any other soorah. They sometimes write them with blood or other impure or pure things. Or they write or utter any other thing that may seem pleasing to Satan.”( Fataawaa 19:35)

He who has sold himself off to Satan naturally keeps away from excellent manners and commendable deeds. His vision becomes obliterated, strives only for evil deeds, turns away from all that is good, shows enmity to the religion of Islaam and mocks it. He is displeased with the Muslims and harbours malice against his society. In the course of seeking to please his devilish mind and filthy desires, he commits foolish and polytheistic acts.

Bron:

Seller of His Religion

Dr Abdul-Muhsin ibn Muhammad al-Qaasim

----------


## H.P.Pas

> He who has sold himself off to Satan naturally keeps away from excellent manners and commendable deeds. His vision becomes obliterated, strives only for evil deeds, turns away from all that is good, shows enmity to the religion of Islaam and mocks it. He is displeased with the Muslims and harbours malice against his society. In the course of seeking to please his devilish mind and filthy desires, he commits foolish and polytheistic acts.


_Pas evolueert van tovenaar tot magister in de zwarte kunsten. Zijn voornaamste levensdoel is de duistere heerschappij van de wereld. Daar heeft hij wel krachten bij nodig en die ontbeert hij steeds. Door zich voor te doen als 'arme oude man' weet hij vaak zoveel medelijden te wekken dat hij werkelijk dreigt zijn levensdoel te bereiken. Door de listen van Tom Poes en anderen mislukt dit gelukkig altijd. Hij verandert dan in een kraai en vliegt naar het noorden._

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas




> Goed boek.


Overigens ben ik door jou indirect op de malleus maleficarum gekomen. Door de posting 'aber heiliger ist mir die Wahrheit' van Johannes Kepler, ben ik zijn biografie gaan lezen en kwam daarbij door het proces tegen zijn moeder (en de tante van haar) op het bestaan van de malleus maleficarum uit. 

*Johannes Kepler* 
Auch Johannes Kepler, Kaiser Rudolfs Hofastronom, war in Hexereivorwrfe verwickelt: Whrend seiner Prager Zeit verfasste er 1609 sein Somnium, den Traum vom Mondflug, eines der ersten Science-Fiction-Werke der Weltgeschichte: Ein drrer Spanier, der fast nichts wog, flog zur Erkundung auf den Mond. Seine Mutter, eine alte Hexe, weihte ihn in die Kunst des Fliegens ein. Als Keplers eigene Mutter (die ‚Leonberger Hexe’ Katharina Kepler) 1615 als Hexe angeklagt wurde, werteten die Richter auch die Mondflugphantastereien des Sohnes als Indiz. Kepler hatte grte Mhe, ihr Leben zu retten. Die Mutter starb 1621, kurz nach der Entlassung aus dem Gefngnis, an den Folgen der erlittenen Folter. 

*Schadenszauber* 
Die Grundlage der Hexenverfolgung war der sowohl in den Fhrungsschichten wie im Volk tief verwurzelte Glaube an die Wirksamkeit des Schadenzaubers, auf den von auen kommend die im Sptmittelalter von den gelehrten Theologen entwickelte Hexenlehre des _Malleus Maleficarum (Hexenhammers)_ aufgepfropft wurde. 

Bron:

http://www.ooegeschichte.at/Hexen_un...ch.1357.0.html

Voor die tijd had ik nog niet van dit boek gehoord.

Ik moet echter een rectificatie plaatsen bij mijn posting van

9 augustus 2008, 01:29




> ....zijn moeder Marianne en zijn oudtante.


Moet zijn Katharina Guldenmann.

----------


## Snowwhite

*Distinctive Features of A Sahir's Work*

(Sahir = magier)

If you find one of these following charcteristics in a person who treats people suffering from sihr or other relate illnesses, then this person is definetly a sahir (magician).

1.) He asks the patient his and his mother's names.

2.) He takes a sweaty garment from the patient (a piece of cloth, hat ect..)

3.) He sometimes asks for an animal, with certain specifications, in order to slaughter it without saying the name of Allah. He may use the sacrificial blood to stain some painful areas of the patient, or throw the carcass in on a ruined site.

4.) He writes incantations.

5.) He recites unclear incantations

6.) He gives the patient a hijab (incantation written on a piece of paper), which contains squares within which letters or figures are written.

7.) He instructs the patient to isolate himself/herself in a dark room and to not talk to people for a certain period of time.

8.) He sometimes instructs the patient to not touch water for a certain period of time, usually forty days. This indicates the this particular jinn working for the sahir is Christian.

9.) He gives the patient some items to bury in the ground.

10.) He gives the patient some pieces of paper to burn to use as incens for their body.

11.) He murmurs unclear words.

12.) He sometimes informs the patient his name, his town and the reason for his visit.

13.) He writes broken letters on a piece of paper (hijab) or on a plate made of white porcelain, and instructs the patient to dissolve the writing in water, and then drink it."

http://www.survivorsareus.com/index.cfm/Exorcism

----------


## Snowwhite



----------


## H.P.Pas

> Die Grundlage der Hexenverfolgung war der sowohl in den Fhrungsschichten wie im Volk tief verwurzelte Glaube an die Wirksamkeit des Schadenzaubers,


Een vruchtbare bodem voor voor de verbreiding van sick men' s dreams.
Dat wist indertijd Heinrich Kramer en Dr Abdul-Muhsin ibn Muhammad al-Qaasim weet het nog steeds.

----------


## Chretienne

Hoe zit het eigenlijk met djinns en bezetenheid? Mensen met de de aandoening epilepsie schijnen volgens de koran bezeten te zijn door een djinn; dat verklaart hun unconcious uncontrolled en unvoluntary behavior.
Waarom doet de wetenschap moeilijk..de oplossing voor alle epilepsie patinten ligt dus in de moskee bij de iman..

En wat als je linkshandig bent n epilepsie hebt? Dan ben je dus haram-minded geboren n je bent bezeten? Dan ben je niets anders dan een schaakstuk in de handen van Allah (vzmh) in deze tijdelijke wereld, want ik vraag me af hoe je kansen er dan voor liggen in het hiernamaals...

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Chretienne,




> Hoe zit het eigenlijk met djinns en bezetenheid? Mensen met de de aandoening epilepsie schijnen volgens de koran bezeten te zijn door een djinn; dat verklaart hun unconcious uncontrolled en unvoluntary behavior.
> Waarom doet de wetenschap moeilijk..de oplossing voor alle epilepsie patinten ligt dus in de moskee bij de iman..


Ik weet niet of iedereen die epilepsie heeft per definitie ook bezeten is. Over het onderwerp roeqia valt veel te zeggen, en ik hoop daar nog op terug te komen.




> En wat als je linkshandig bent n epilepsie hebt? Dan ben je dus haram-minded geboren n je bent bezeten? Dan ben je niets anders dan een schaakstuk in de handen van Allah (vzmh) in deze tijdelijke wereld, want ik vraag me af hoe je kansen er dan voor liggen in het hiernamaals...


Wat linkshandigheid betreft, ik heb zelf van mijn christelijke moeder geleerd om met links te eten (vork links, mes rechts) en het koste mij geen moeite om te switchen en met rechts te eten. Ook was ik mezelf met links in de wc, terwijl ik rechtshandig ben.

Hindoes eten overigens ook met de rechterhand en wassen met water in de wc met links. Zoveel motorieke vaardigheden kost dat niet.

In vroegere tijden werd men in het westen wel op school met een stok op de vingers getikt indien men met links schreef.

Wat betreft de 'kansen' in het hiernamaals, God is degene die over ons oordeelt, niet wij mensen.

_2:286 Allah belast geen ziel boven haar vermogen._

groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas,

Mag ik uit jouw posting concluderen dat jij het bestaan van magie volledig ontkent?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hallo Pas,
> 
> Mag ik uit jouw posting concluderen dat jij het bestaan van magie volledig ontkent?


Yep.  :Smilie:  Pas maar op: Hairesis maxima est opera maleficarum non credere
Wat overigens niet weg neemt, dat ik een liefhebber ben van archasche literatuur. Een verhaal dat zo begint:

_In den alten Zeiten, wo das Wnschen noch geholfen hat, lebte ein Knig, des-sen Tchter waren alle schn; aber die jngste war so schn, da sich die Sonne selber, die doch schon so vieles gesehen hat, verwunderte, sooft sie ihr insGesicht schien_

kan wat mij betreft al bijna niet meer stuk.


PS
Bewijzen dat iets (wat dan ook) _niet_ bestaat is in het algemeen niet mogelijk, dat weet ik.

----------


## Chretienne

> Hallo Chretienne,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik weet niet of iedereen die epilepsie heeft per definitie ook bezeten is. Over het onderwerp roeqia valt veel te zeggen, en ik hoop daar nog op terug te komen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat linkshandigheid betreft, ik heb zelf van mijn christelijke moeder geleerd om met links te eten (vork links, mes rechts) en het koste mij geen moeite om te switchen en met rechts te eten. Ook was ik mezelf met links in de wc, terwijl ik rechtshandig ben.
> ...



Dank je wel voor je reactie. 

Ja ik vroeg me dus ook af of elke vorm van epilepsie bezetenheid is, maar stel 'zo niet', dan erkent de islam dus wel de aandoening epilepsie als ziektenbeeld in sommige gevallen? Terwijl andere gevallen duiden op bezetenheid? 
Ik weet wel dat in gebieden in Afrika, in sommige stammen, mensen met epilepsie volledig verstoten worden. Naast de aanvallen, die gezien worden als bezetenheid door de Shaytaan, zijn die mensen ook vaak verminkt door de gevolgen van een aanval. Ze koken daar met open vuur op een of ander stapeltje brandhout, en als je dan net een aanval krijgt terwijl je bezig met vuur etc..kunnen de gevolgen meestal erger uitpakken als ze zich verbranden. En die brandwonden maken de persoon in kwestie nog wat 'angstaanjagender', dus een 'pre' voor het verhaaltje 'bezetenheid'.

Wel weet ik dat epilepsie sterk gerelateerd is aan stressfactoren. Misschien dat de hulp van een iman de stress van een 'bezeten' persoon zodanig wegneemt door geruststelling en vertrouwen, dat de kans op een aanval kleiner wordt...


Wat betreft linkshandigheid...het is inderdaad wel algemeen bekend dat men vroeger rechtshandig prefereerde en daarom linkshandigen gedwongen werden rechts te schrijven. 
En tuurlijk is het aan te leren om dingen rechts te doen terwijl je linkshandig bent. Maar waar ik dan wel over zit na te denken...linkshandigen hebben werkelijk een andere indeling van de hersenhelften. Bepaalde gebieden die bij rechtshandigen links zitten, zitten rechts bij linkshandigen. Dus het gaat niet alleen om wat je aanvoelt, er is ook werkelijk een fysiek verschil. 
Wat is eigenlijk de achterliggende gedachte van de islam om alles met rechts te doen? Omdat dit in de koran vermeldt staat (en zo ja, waarom dan) of is het een cultureel gevormd gevolg?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Chretienne,




> Ja ik vroeg me dus ook af of elke vorm van epilepsie bezetenheid is, maar stel 'zo niet', dan erkent de islam dus wel de aandoening epilepsie als ziektenbeeld in sommige gevallen? Terwijl andere gevallen duiden op bezetenheid?


Ik weet het echt niet of alle epilepsie gevallen per definitie bezetenheid betreft en of epilepsie wel of niet erkent wordt als ziektebeeld. Maar zodra ik hier iets over lees dan hoop ik het te melden. 

In het algemeen (zie ook psychoses/schizofrenie) lijkt het me beter om beide opties te onderzoeken, zowel de reguliere wetenschap (dokter/psychiater) alswel genezing te zoeken door middel van het lezen van de Koran.




> Ik weet wel dat in gebieden in Afrika, in sommige stammen, mensen met epilepsie volledig verstoten worden. Naast de aanvallen, die gezien worden als bezetenheid door de Shaytaan, zijn die mensen ook vaak verminkt door de gevolgen van een aanval. Ze koken daar met open vuur op een of ander stapeltje brandhout, en als je dan net een aanval krijgt terwijl je bezig met vuur etc..kunnen de gevolgen meestal erger uitpakken als ze zich verbranden. En die brandwonden maken de persoon in kwestie nog wat 'angstaanjagender', dus een 'pre' voor het verhaaltje 'bezetenheid'.


Ik geloof dat er in Nederland allerlei richtlijnen zijn voor epilepsie wat betreft autorijden, het werken met machines etc. Lijkt me wel zo verstandig om dit soort gevaarlijke situaties te voorkomen.




> Wel weet ik dat epilepsie sterk gerelateerd is aan stressfactoren. Misschien dat de hulp van een iman de stress van een 'bezeten' persoon zodanig wegneemt door geruststelling en vertrouwen, dat de kans op een aanval kleiner wordt...


Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt dat stress of boos worden een 'trigger' kan zijn voor dit soort aanvallen.

Het beste wat je kunt doen is Koran lezen en bepaalde smeekbedes doen 's ochtends en 's avonds. 

Ook de rituele wassing (woedoe) die je doet voordat je gaat bidden, beschermt. 

Ayat el koersi is ook een goed Koranvers tegen de djinn. 

In het nederlands vertaald:

_2:255 Allah! Er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestaande. Sluimer, noch slaap overmant Hem. Al wat in de hemelen en wat op aarde is, behoort Hem. Wie kan bij Hem bemiddelen zonder Zijn verlof? Hij kent hetgeen voor hen is en wat achter hen is en zij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten, dan wat Hij wil. Zijn troon strekt zich uit over hemelen en aarde en het waken over beide vermoeit Hem niet; Hij is de Verhevene, de Grote._ 

Maar het allerbelangrijkste vertrouw op God, en ga geen hulp zoeken bij een charlatan.

Overigens zijn er ook christenen die in bezetenheid geloven. Zo is er bijvoorbeeld het boekje "eruit in Jezus naam" van van Dam. Dat heb ik zelf ook gelezen, 10 jaar geleden, maar ik weet niet meer wat er allemaal in stond.





> Wat betreft linkshandigheid...het is inderdaad wel algemeen bekend dat men vroeger rechtshandig prefereerde en daarom linkshandigen gedwongen werden rechts te schrijven. 
> En tuurlijk is het aan te leren om dingen rechts te doen terwijl je linkshandig bent. Maar waar ik dan wel over zit na te denken...linkshandigen hebben werkelijk een andere indeling van de hersenhelften. Bepaalde gebieden die bij rechtshandigen links zitten, zitten rechts bij linkshandigen. Dus het gaat niet alleen om wat je aanvoelt, er is ook werkelijk een fysiek verschil. 
> Wat is eigenlijk de achterliggende gedachte van de islam om alles met rechts te doen? Omdat dit in de koran vermeldt staat (en zo ja, waarom dan) of is het een cultureel gevormd gevolg?


Nee niet alles doe je met rechts. Wassen in de wc doe je weer met links en het snuiten van je neus ook. 

In Sunan Abi Dawood (33) it is narrated that ‘Aa’ishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) said: The right hand of the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) was for his purification and food, and his left hand was for using the toilet and anything that was dirty. Classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh Abi Dawood. 

Muslim (262) narrated that Salmaan (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: He (meaning the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him)) forbade any one of us to clean himself with his right hand. 

And Muslim (2020) narrated from Ibn ‘Umar (may Allaah be pleased with him) that the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “No one among you should eat with his left hand or drink with it, for the shaytaan eats with his left hand and drinks with it.” 

This applies if one is able to eat with the right hand. But if one is unable to do so, there is no sin in that. Al-Nawawi said in Sharh Muslim (13/191): The objection to eating and drinking with the left hand applies so long as there is no excuse. If there is an excuse which prevents one from eating and drinking with the right hand because of sickness, injury etc, then it is not makrooh. End quote. 

And Allaah knows best.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

> archasche literatuur


Even opzoeken................

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Even opzoeken................


Sprookjes, mythen en sagen, magie, geheime krachten,, archetypische symboliek.

'Pense sauvage' voor de wijn & kaas liefhebber, 'primitief denken' voor de bier & braadworst man.

----------


## totaal

beste snowwhite,

zie ook: http://archiv.fgk.org/01/MilkHill-01/index_d.shtml

dit is het werk van een djinn

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Overigens ben ik door jou indirect op de malleus maleficarum gekomen.


Nog een klassieker; een mustread voor alle aan occultisme genteresseerden:
Houdini: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Houdini-Magician-Among-Spirits-Harry/dp/1589638956"]A Magician Among the Spirits.[/ame] :




> Houdini was nothing if not unrelenting. As a taste of things to come, he ends his introduction with the words: "Up to the present time everything that I have investigated has been the result of deluded brains."



Houdini was een illusionist (goochelaar in goed Nederlands) en boeienkoning, die een aantal uiterst spectaculaire trucs op zijn naam heeft staan:




> One of Houdini's most notable non-escape stage illusions was performed at New York's Hippodrome Theater when he vanished a full-grown elephant (with its trainer) from a stage,
> ()
> Another one of Houdini's most famous publicity stunts was to escape from a nailed and roped packing crate after it had been lowered into the water. Houdini first performed the escape in New York's East River on July 7, 1912. Police forbid him from using one of the piers, so Houdini hired a tugboat and invited press on board. Houdini was locked in handcuffs and leg-irons, then nailed into the crate which was roped and weighed down with two hundred pounds of lead. The crate was the lowered into water. Houdini escaped in fifty-seven seconds. The crate was pulled to the surface and found to still be intact with the manacles inside. Houdini would perform this escape many times, and even performed a version on stage, first at Hamerstein's.


Op latere leeftijd wijdde hij zich aan de studie van spiritisme, of liever gezegd van spiritisten. Ook hier waren de resultaten spectaculair: 




> In the 1920s, after the death of his beloved mother, Cecilia, he turned his energies toward debunking self-proclaimed psychics and mediums, a pursuit that would inspire and be followed by later-day conjurers. Houdini's training in magic allowed him to expose frauds who had successfully fooled many scientists and academics. He was a member of a Scientific American committee that offered a cash prize to any medium who could successfully demonstrate supernatural abilities. Thanks to the contributions and skepticism of Houdini and four other committee members, *the prize was never collected.*

----------


## H.P.Pas

> beste snowwhite,
> 
> zie ook: http://archiv.fgk.org/01/MilkHill-01/index_d.shtml
> 
> dit is het werk van een djinn



Of van de incubus. Of van een alien.
Al naar je goesting.

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Allah heeft hem het paradijs uit gezet:
> 
> _38:77 God zeide: "Ga dan hier vandaan, voorzeker gij zijt de verworpene._
> 
> En hem vervloekt:
> ...



Ja, maar hij vroeg om uitstel zodat hij de mensheid dwars kon zitten.
Dat vond allah goed, maar ik vraag mij af waarom?
In dit geval deed allah dus wat Iblies aan hem vroeg, namelijk uitstel verlenen.






> Snowwhite schreef:
> 
> 27 juli 2008, 12:01
> 
> 
> Als de duivel een opperwezen was, waarom gebood Allah dan dat hij, de duivel zich moest onderwerpen aan Adam?
> 
> GOED LEZEN NAAM:
> 
> ...



Iblies heeft nog steeds kennelijk veel macht en een eigen leger om de mensheid dwars te zitten, met toestemming van Allah. Dat noem ik nogal machtig en hij gaat ook nooit dood, als je van dood kunt spreken.
Iblies heeft zoals ik het zie bijna het eeuwige leven, ook al is ie vervloekt, maar hij merkt daar nu weinig van denk ik. Hij kan zich nu nog lekker uitleven op de mensheid. 

Dat is pretty powerfull of niet?

----------


## Snowwhite

> dit is het werk van een djinn


Allahoe 3alem (God weet het best), er zijn tegenwoordig ook veel graancirkels waarvan bewezen is dat ze door mensenhanden zijn gemaakt.



De tekst van de publicatie hiernaast luidt: 

*THE MOWING-DEVIL: OR, STRANGE NEWS OUT OF HARTFORD-SHIRE.* 

Being a True Relation of a Farmer, who Bargaining with a Poor Mower, about the Cutting down Three Half Acres of Oats: upon the Mower's asking too much, the Farmer swore That the Devil should Mow it rather than He. And so it fell out, that very Night, the Crop of Oat shew'd as if it had been all of a flame: but next Morning appear'd so neatly mow'd by the Devil or some Infernal Spirit, that no Mortal Man was able to do the like. Also, How the said Oats ly now in the Field, and the Owner has not Power to fetch them away. 

Bron: members.aol.com/zolaric/heartlink.html

Uit de wiki:

Eigenschappen

Mensen die geloven dat graancirkels niet door mensenhanden worden gemaakt, voeren vaak de volgende punten aan die moeten bewijzen dat graancirkels niet door mensenhanden gemaakt kunnen zijn:
•	Zeer complexe figuren zijn in zeer korte tijd gemaakt. 
•	Er zijn geen sporen op de grond van de "cirkelmakers". 
•	Zeer dikke stengels zoals van mas of zeer brosse stengels zoals van koolzaad zijn omgebogen zonder breuk. 
•	"Multi-layering" bij gewassen; onder de bovenste omgebogen laag is een laag die de andere kant is omgebogen. 
•	Klaprozen in een graancirkel zijn rechtop gebleven te midden van het omgebogen graan. 
•	Biofysische veranderingen aan de stengels. 
•	Mobiele telefoons die niet functioneren binnen de graancirkel en wel zodra ze erbuiten zijn[bron?]. 
•	Fotocamera's die niet meer functioneren of zelfs onherstelbaar kapot zijn gegaan. 
•	Motoren die niet meer werken boven of in een graancirkel[bron?]. 
Hierbij moet opgemerkt worden dat deze echtheidskenmerken ook wel zijn waargenomen door 'graancirkelexperts' bij graancirkels die achteraf door grappenmakers gemaakt bleken te zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam




> Ja, maar hij vroeg om uitstel zodat hij de mensheid dwars kon zitten.
> Dat vond allah goed, maar ik vraag mij af waarom?
> In dit geval deed allah dus wat Iblies aan hem vroeg, namelijk uitstel verlenen.


Allah weet het best. 

_29:2 Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd? 
3 Wij beproefden degenen die vr hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken._ 




> Iblies heeft nog steeds kennelijk veel macht en een eigen leger om de mensheid dwars te zitten, met toestemming van Allah. Dat noem ik nogal machtig en hij gaat ook nooit dood, als je van dood kunt spreken.
> Iblies heeft zoals ik het zie bijna het eeuwige leven, ook al is ie vervloekt, maar hij merkt daar nu weinig van denk ik. Hij kan zich nu nog lekker uitleven op de mensheid. 
> 
> Dat is pretty powerfull of niet?


De djinn is een schepsel van de Schepper. Derhalve is de Schepper Almachtig en niet Iblies (satan). Iblies heeft dus niets in te brengen, alleen maar met God's Wil. 

Aanbidt dus God/Allah, en vertrouw op Hem.

_16: 99 Voorzeker hij heeft geen macht over degenen die geloven en die vertrouwen in hun Heer stellen._

----------


## Snowwhite

> Houdini was een illusionist (goochelaar in goed Nederlands) en boeienkoning, die een aantal uiterst spectaculaire trucs op zijn naam heeft staan


Uit de wiki, heftig!!

_The Hindu Needle Trick - Voordat Houdini doorbrak als ontsnappingskunstenaar, was de naaldtruc zijn succesvolste act. Houdini slikte voor deze truc een grote hoeveelheid naalden n voor n in, gevolgd door een propje garen. Wanneer hij vervolgens het garen weer uit zijn mond haalde, bleken de naalden daar keurig aan vast geregen._

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Allah weet het best. 
> 
> _29:2 Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd? 
> 3 Wij beproefden degenen die vr hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken._ 
> 
> ...


Iblies heeft bij de mensheid veel in te brengen in de praktijk.
Er zijn meer niet moslims op deze wereld dan moslims, dat houdt in dat Iblies meer macht heeft dan allah. Hij kan alleen niet scheppen, de rest wel en hij heeft bijna het eeuwige leven. 
Als al die macht met toestemming is van allah, dan is allah net zo fout. 
In feite is er dan geen verschil tussen Iblies en Allah aangezien alles wat Iblies doet, Allah's wil is.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Yep. Pas maar op: „Hairesis maxima est opera maleficarum non credere“
> Wat overigens niet weg neemt, dat ik een liefhebber ben van archasche literatuur. Een verhaal dat zo begint:
> 
> _In den alten Zeiten, wo das Wnschen noch geholfen hat, lebte ein Knig, des-sen Tchter waren alle schn; aber die jngste war so schn, da sich die Sonne selber, die doch schon so vieles gesehen hat, verwunderte, sooft sie ihr insGesicht schien_
> 
> kan wat mij betreft al bijna niet meer stuk.


Ja sprookjes……. In mijn zoektocht naar de mogelijke achtergronden van Snow White, in dit geval haar stiefmoeder "de boze koningin", kwam ik op gravin Elizabeth (Erzsbet) Bathory:

Elisabeth Bthory (Hongaars: Bthory Erzsbet; Slowaaks: Alžbeta Btoriov (-Ndašdy)) (7 augustus 1560 – 21 augustus 1614) was een Hongaarse gravin die leefde in kasteel Csejte bij Trencsn, in het huidige Slowakije. Ze is de meest beroemde seriemoordenaar in de Slowaakse en Hongaarse geschiedenis en volgens het Guinness Book of Records heeft ze de meeste doden op haar naam. Zij en haar vier vermeende medeplichtigen werden veroordeeld voor het martelen en vermoorden van meisjes en jonge vrouwen (20 -2000 afhankelijk van de bron). In 1610 werd ze in afzondering opgesloten tot ze 4 jaar later stierf. Haar adelstand voorkwam dat ze de doodstraf kreeg. 3 van de 4 medeplichtigen werden echter wl terechtgesteld.

Legendes

Er zijn vele legenden over haar (moorddadige) leven. De bekendste is als volgt: Van haar man zou Elisabeth de fijne kneepjes van het martelvak hebben geleerd en ze zou er niet vies van zijn geweest. Toen een dienstmeid tijdens het kammen iets te hard aan Elisabeths haren trok gaf de gravin haar een harde klap tot bloedens toe. Haar handen zaten onder het bloed en de gravin voelde zich hierdoor jonger. Ze zou de gevleugelde woorden ‘bloed is de eeuwige jeugd’ hebben gesproken en hierop tussen de 300 en 650 boerenmeisjes en dienstmeiden te hebben geslacht om regelmatig in het bloed te kunnen baden. Toen de gravin ook adellijke meisjes voor haar doel om zeep hielp, werd pas ingegrepen.
Haar historische bijnamen zijn o.a. de Bloedgravin en Gravin Dracula, verwijzend naar de bloeddorstige, beruchte en wereldberoemde Graaf Dracula.

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisabeth_B%C3%A1thory



_Bthory bears a striking resemblance to the Wicked Queen in Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. A servant testified at her trial that the Countess made incantations to her mirror and would gaze into it "for over two hours at a stretch." In the unexpurgated, not-for-children tale, the Queen asks that Snow White's heart (or lungs and liver) be brought to her. When the man ordered to murder the young lady returns with the same items from a deer, the Queen commits what she thinks is an act of cannibalism. This is akin to the blood-drinking Bthory of myth--and the biting Bthory of history._

http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com...rs/bathory.htm

*The story of Erzsbet Bthory is true.*

_The personal scenes in this opera have been fictionalized, but all the characters were real. Countess Erzsbet Bthory killed 612 women -- and in her diary, she documented their deaths. She became known as "Hungary's national monster," and was (along with Vlad Dracul) the model for Bram Stoker's Dracula. This latter claim, however, is often disputed.

For dramatic purposes, the character of Ilona Harczy has been relocated from Augustinianstrae in Vienna, where Erzsbet heard her sing and later murdered her, to Csjthe Castle, where most of her evil work was done. 



Erzsbet also maintained castles in Ecsed, Srvr, Bicse (Bytca), Kresztur, and Leka (Lockenhaus) during the turbulent political times that pitted the Hapsburgs against the Ottomans. The line from Budapest to Pozsony (also known as Bratislava or Pressburg) to near Vienna was a constantly shifting battleground for more than a century.

Erzsbet was arrested by Count Thurzo and his compatriots, an arrest that was political in nature. The aging Countess -- quite old for those times of ill health and early death -- had become an embarrassment, particularly since she had begun to kill members of the royalty, and despite (and perhaps because of) her high placement in the Bthory family as cousin to the Polish king and holder of vast amounts of royal land.

Anna Darvulia had gone blind, and then died sometime earlier, probably of tuberculosis. Ferenc Nadasdy had been killed in battle several years earlier.

Two trials brought by Thurzo were held in 1611, one in Hungarian and one in Latin. A later tribunal with more than 200 witnesses was convened by King Matthias II. Erzsbet and her servants were found guilty and had their punishments set by the Bicse judge. Helena Jo and Dorattya Szentes were tortured and burned at the stake in 1611. Janos Ujvary was beheaded. Katalin Beneczky was spared death, and her fate is unknown.

Erzsbet herself was walled into her torture chamber, where she died after three years of imprisonment, in 1614.

All records of Erzsbet were sealed for more than a century, and her name was forbidden to be spoken in Hungarian society._

http://bathory.org/erzstale.html

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Iblies heeft bij de mensheid veel in te brengen in de praktijk.


De mens heeft zelf een verstand gekregen om te kiezen tussen goed en kwaad. 




> Er zijn meer niet moslims op deze wereld dan moslims, dat houdt in dat Iblies meer macht heeft dan allah. Hij kan alleen niet scheppen, de rest wel en hij heeft bijna het eeuwige leven.


God heeft Iblies (Satan) geschapen. Is dan het schepsel machtiger dan de Schepper? Dat is niet logisch en onjuist.

la hawla wa la qoewwata illa billah 

Vraag: geloof jij wel in het occulte maar niet in God?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wat schieten djinns eigenlijk op met dit gedoe? Worden ze ervoor betaald?


Zeker. Ze ontvangen nog steeds een deel van de _royalties_ van _Alf Layla wa Layla_.

----------


## totaal

Jinns, incubi hebben te maken met UFO-ontvoeringen.

----------


## Tomas

> Jinns, incubi hebben te maken met UFO-ontvoeringen.


Kijk, de moderne variant van de middeleeuwer.

----------


## zaiomen

> Wat moet je anders als werkeloze djinn. Denk je dat er aan gene zijde nooit een kredietcrisis is, ofzo?


Ik vind jullie respectloos, hou jou commentaar voor je. dwazen dat jullie zijn. donder toch gewoon op en laat deze mevrouw haar verhaal afmaken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Totaal

Wat jammer voor je dat je geen internet hebt. Dan zal ik mijn vragen wat beperken.

Samenvattend:

God is de Schepper.
Adam is geschapen uit klei/aarde. 
De engelen uit licht.
De djinn uit vuur.

_The Prophet (saws) said: "The Angels were created from light and the Jinn from smokeless fire" (Reported by Muslim - Eng. Trans. Vol. 4, p.1540, No.7134)._

Het verschil tussen djinns en engelen is dat engelen geen vrije wil hebben en de djinns wel. Engelen worden dan ook niet berecht op de dag des oordeels en zijn altijd gehoorzaam aan God.

Bij de djinns heb je gelovige en ongelovige djinns, de laatste zijn de duivels of demonen.

Alhoewel er verschil van mening is, vele geleerden zeggen dat de djinns afstammelingen van Iblies (Satan) net als de mensen van Adam. 

Iblies (satan) moet je zien als de leider van de demonen (de slechte djinns) alhoewel hij (Iblies) ook mensen als 'soldaat' heeft in zijn strijd.

De duivel is geen gevallen engel maar hij is een djinn, hierin verschilt de islam van het christendom.

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Djinns en engelen kunnen vormen aannemen, zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man.

Djinns kunnen in korte tijd grote afstanden afleggen. 

Djinns kunnen mensen bezetten, maar ook bomen of beelden. 

Tovenaars, heksen, mediums en waarzeggers werken allen met behulp van de djinn. 

Omdat Satan vervloekt is en uitstel heeft tot 'de Dag van de bepaalde tijd' wil hij alle mensen graag op het verkeerde pad brengen.
De slechte djinns (demonen) helpen hem daarbij. Het eerste wat ze willen is dat je shirk (afgoderij) gaat plegen. Dat doen ze door mensen te misleiden onder andere met visioenen.

Vervolgens kom ik met een aantal concrete voorbeelden zoals, hindoe beelden die melk drinken, Maria verschijningen, oosterse vechtsporten, tengri/shamanisme, waarzeggerij en ouija borden (en inderdaad 'aliens' zoals Kelly Cahill die heeft meegemaakt zijn djinns).

(The Malleus Maleficarum (The Witch Hammer), first published in 1486, is arguably one of the most infamous books ever written, due primarily to its position and regard during the Middle Ages. It served as a guidebook for Inquisitors during the Inquisition, and was designed to aid them in the identification, prosecution, and dispatching of Witches.)

Vragen aan (gristen) Totaal:

1) Reageer eens op dat de duivel in het Christendom een gevallen engel is en geen djinn. Vertel eens wat over de duivel en demonen vanuit jouw geloofsovertuiging.

2) Reageer eens op de berichten Naam, die beweert dat de duivel zoveel macht heeft.

3) Wat vind jij van de boeken van Harry Potter die Naam allemaal gelezen heeft. Schadelijk?

4) Je schrijft dat je niet alles begrijpt, wat bijvoorbeeld?

5) Wat vind jij van Maria verschijningen.

Groetjes Snowwhite

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt en ons leiden op het rechte pad. Amien.

----------


## naam

> @Naam
> 
> 
> 
> De mens heeft zelf een verstand gekregen om te kiezen tussen goed en kwaad.


Stel jij hebt een baas/eigenaar van een onderneming. Een van de managers van de baas/eigenaar zou het leuk vinden medewerkers dwars te zitten en te verleiden tot kwade dingen. Hij mag de medewerkers gaan pesten.
Hij krijgt daarvoor toestemming, maar hij weet ook dat hij op het laatst zal worden ontslagen. Hoe denk jij over de baas/eigenaar van de onderneming. Vind je dat normaal en fair gedrag van de baas/eigenaar tegenover de medewerker.





> God heeft Iblies (Satan) geschapen. Is dan het schepsel machtiger dan de Schepper? Dat is niet logisch en onjuist.


Het schepsel hoeft niet machtiger te zijn, maar heeft kennelijk wel meer macht over de mensheid. Er zijn immers meer niet moslims dan moslims in de wereld, dat is dus gewoon logica vanuit dat gegeven. 





> Vraag: geloof jij wel in het occulte maar niet in God?


Ik geloof niet in beide. 

De vraag moeten Djinns werken voor hun geld en waar besteden zij hun tijd mee als ze niet mensen dwars zitten is overigens nog niet beantwoord. 

Trouwen djinns?

----------


## Tomas

> Ik vind jullie respectloos, hou jou commentaar voor je. dwazen dat jullie zijn. donder toch gewoon op en laat deze mevrouw haar verhaal afmaken.


Tsk. Toon eens wat meer respect voor een anders denkende wil je?

----------


## Tomas

Je ziet weer een heerlijk vrijheid en flexebiliteit in definitie. Een god is -als het om politheisten gaat- simpelweg een machtig bovennatuurlijk wezen. Het hoeft geen schepper te zijn of almachtig. Daarmee hebben we politheisme te pakken: ze geloven in meer dan 1 bovennatuurlijk wezen. Ook al geloven Hindu's bv. in maar 1 scheppende macht. Het blijven dankzij deze definitie politheisten.

Maar deze definitie maakt van de islam wel een hele erge politheistische religie. Het barst van de goede, slechte duivels en djinn's. Dat is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling, want moslims wordt voorgehouden dat ze monotheisten zijn. Dus verandert de definitie van god in schepper. Tijdelijk. Zodra we het over hindu's hebben, passen we 'm weer aan. Net zo makkelijk.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Stel jij hebt een baas/eigenaar van een onderneming. Een van de managers van de baas/eigenaar zou het leuk vinden medewerkers dwars te zitten en te verleiden tot kwade dingen. Hij mag de medewerkers gaan pesten.
> Hij krijgt daarvoor toestemming, maar hij weet ook dat hij op het laatst zal worden ontslagen. Hoe denk jij over de baas/eigenaar van de onderneming. Vind je dat normaal en fair gedrag van de baas/eigenaar tegenover de medewerker.


Je vergeet wat. De medewerkers worden echter niet gepest als ze precies doen wat de baas/eigenaar van de onderneming zegt. Bij de trouwe garde heeft het pesten van de boosaardige manager totaal geen invloed. Heel af en toe laat de eigenaar de boosaardige manager ook bij de trouwe medewerker wat flikken, om te kijken of de medewerker nog steeds loyaal is aan hem (de eigenaar). Iedere medewerker heeft dus de keus, of dankbaar zijn dat hij een baan heeft bij deze baas en normaal zijn werk doen, of ondankbaar zijn en het werk af te raffelen en te luisteren naar de manager die hun verleidt tot opstand/rebellie/diefstal en al wat niet meer. 




> Het schepsel hoeft niet machtiger te zijn,


Dat is wel wat jij in je vorige posting schreef: 

_dat houdt in dat Iblies meer macht heeft dan allah._




> maar heeft kennelijk wel meer macht over de mensheid. Er zijn immers meer niet moslims dan moslims in de wereld, dat is dus gewoon logica vanuit dat gegeven.


Nee dat zei je niet, je zei dat Satan meer macht heeft dan God, en dat is onlogisch daar God Satan geschapen heeft.

La hawla wa la qoewwata illa billah.




> Ik geloof niet in beide.


Bedankt voor je antwoord.




> De vraag moeten Djinns werken voor hun geld en waar besteden zij hun tijd mee als ze niet mensen dwars zitten is overigens nog niet beantwoord. 
> Trouwen djinns?


*Do the jinn marry and procreate?*

It is apparent that the jinn do have sexual intercourse. To prove this, some of the scholars refer to the description of the spouses in paradise. Allah says concerning them,

_Therein are those of modest gaze, whom neither man nor jinn will have touched before them. (al-Rahmaan 60)._ 

Ik heb hier al uitgebreid over verteld succubi/incubi, het voedsel van hen etc. Dit is wat ik weet en verder speculeer ik niet. Wat denk je dat ze valuta hebben of een aex index? Onzinnige vraag en verder niet serieus te nemen.

----------


## Tomas

> Wat denk je dat ze valuta hebben of een aex index? Onzinnige vraag en verder niet serieus te nemen.


Juist wel. Razend interessant, want er schijnen ook niet-moslims tussen te zitten. Die hebben vast een op rente gebaseerde economie. Met alle gevolgen van dien. Of misschien hebben ze wel een oplossing?

----------


## naam

> @Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Je vergeet wat. De medewerkers worden echter niet gepest als ze precies doen wat de baas/eigenaar van de onderneming zegt. Bij de trouwe garde heeft het pesten van de boosaardige manager totaal geen invloed. Heel af en toe laat de eigenaar de boosaardige manager ook bij de trouwe medewerker wat flikken, om te kijken of de medewerker nog steeds loyaal is aan hem (de eigenaar). Iedere medewerker heeft dus de keus, of dankbaar zijn dat hij een baan heeft bij deze baas en normaal zijn werk doen, of ondankbaar zijn en het werk af te raffelen en te luisteren naar de manager die hun verleidt tot opstand/rebellie/diefstal en al wat niet meer.


Je beschijving van de eigenaar is van een nare man die zijn medewerkers niet vertrouwt en niet positief benadert. Hij gaat uit van het slechte in de medewerker. 
Stel je baas gaat je uitdagen om te kijken of je wat gaat flikken. Wat een baas is dat zeg, heeeel vervelend zo'n eigenaar. 
Als de medewerkers precies doen wat de baas vindt dan worden ze niet gepest?
Wat vind jij ervan als je zo'n baas zou hebben?

Het pesten van de trouwe garde zal dan (misschien) wel geen invloed hebben, maar het blijft irritant zo'n continue motie van wantrouwen. Bovendien pesten is kinderachtig en heeft altijd invloed. 





> Dat is wel wat jij in je vorige posting schreef: 
> 
> _dat houdt in dat Iblies meer macht heeft dan allah._
> 
> 
> 
> Nee dat zei je niet, je zei dat Satan meer macht heeft dan God, en dat is onlogisch daar God Satan geschapen heeft.
> 
> La hawla wa la qoewwata illa billah.


Wat vind je van de logica dat Satan wel meer macht over de mensheid heeft aangezien er meer niet moslims in de wereld zijn?
Wat vind je van de macht van Satan en het feit dat Satan een bovennatuurlijk wezen is die onzichtbaar voor de mensheid veel invloed kan uitoefenen. Dat is nogal krachtig niet?





> Bedankt voor je antwoord.


Geen dank.





> *Do the jinn marry and procreate?*
> 
> It is apparent that the jinn do have sexual intercourse. To prove this, some of the scholars refer to the description of the spouses in paradise. Allah says concerning them,
> 
> _Therein are those of modest gaze, whom neither man nor jinn will have touched before them. (al-Rahmaan 60)._ 
> 
> Ik heb hier al uitgebreid over verteld succubi/incubi, het voedsel van hen etc. Dit is wat ik weet en verder speculeer ik niet. Wat denk je dat ze valuta hebben of een aex index? Onzinnige vraag en verder niet serieus te nemen.


Waarom is de vraag onzinnig, wat is het doel van een djinn in zijn leven dan als er ook niet moslims tussen zitten? Die willen toch gewoon geld verdienen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam, 




> Je beschijving van de eigenaar is van een nare man die zijn medewerkers niet vertrouwt en niet positief benadert. Hij gaat uit van het slechte in de medewerker.


Er waren toch meer slechte medewerkers dan goede? 




> Wat vind je van de macht van Satan en het feit dat Satan een bovennatuurlijk wezen is die onzichtbaar voor de mensheid veel invloed kan uitoefenen.


Er zijn genoeg smeekbeden die je kunt doen en je kunt koran lezen, bidden etc.

Het doel van deze topic is dan ook om de eigenschappen van de djinn te begrijpen zodat men zich niet laat misleiden.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Er zijn genoeg smeekbeden die je kunt doen en je kunt koran lezen, bidden etc.
> 
> Het doel van deze topic is dan ook om de eigenschappen van de djinn te begrijpen zodat men zich niet laat misleiden.


Niet in occultisme geloven is daartoe ook een probaat middel.

Reality is what doesn't go away if you don't believe in it.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Sprookjes, mythen en sagen, magie, geheime krachten,, archetypische symboliek.
> 
> 'Pense sauvage' voor de wijn & kaas liefhebber, 'primitief denken' voor de bier & braadworst man.


Drink je zelf liever wijn of bier?





> Reality is what doesn't go away if you don't believe in it.


De inhoud van godgeloof ligt naar zijn aard niet vast, omdat het enige dat nodig is om een geloofsartikel terzijde te stellen is, het niet te geloven.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Drink je zelf liever wijn of bier?.


Weisses Kreuz auf rotem Feld.. ook hierin zijn wij neutraal.  :ego: 
Alles op zijn tijd.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je ziet weer een heerlijk vrijheid en flexebiliteit in definitie. Een god is -als het om politheisten gaat- simpelweg een machtig bovennatuurlijk wezen. Het hoeft geen schepper te zijn of almachtig. Daarmee hebben we politheisme te pakken: ze geloven in meer dan 1 bovennatuurlijk wezen. Ook al geloven Hindu's bv. in maar 1 scheppende macht. Het blijven dankzij deze definitie politheisten.
> 
> Maar deze definitie maakt van de islam wel een hele erge politheistische religie. *Het barst van de goede, slechte duivels en djinn's.* Dat is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling, want moslims wordt voorgehouden dat ze monotheisten zijn. Dus verandert de definitie *van god in schepper*. Tijdelijk. Zodra we het over hindu's hebben, passen we 'm weer aan. Net zo makkelijk.


Het barst ook van de goede en slechte mensen. Wij aanbidden geen mensen maar Allah/God. 

Het barst van de goede en slechte djinns. Wij aanbidden geen djinns maar Allah/God.

_59:22 Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, de Kenner van het onzienlijke en het zienlijke, Hij is de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

23 Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, de Koning, de Heilige, de Brenger van Vrede, de Schenker van Veiligheid, de Beschermer, de Machtige, de Krachtige, Bezitter van Grootheid. Verheven is Allah boven hetgeen zij met Hem vereenzelvigen. 

24 Hij is Allah, de Schepper, de Maker, de Vormer. Hij heeft de schoonste namen. Alles wat in de hemelen en op aarde is verheerlijkt Hem en Hij is de Almachtige, de Alwijze._

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wij aanbidden geen djinns maar Allah/God.


En Dr. Umar Sulaiman Al-Ashqar.
Een beetje.
Als niemand het ziet.

----------


## totaal

Moslima op Mars

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4402/mar2qc5.jpg

google: woman on mars

----------


## totaal

Beste Snowwhite,

Om te beginnen ben ik zeer vereerd om met een echte moslima te discussieren. Verder geef ik toe dat je er veel van weet, van graancirkels, UFO's en jinns. 

Satan is beslist geen gevallen engel. Jezus noemt hem een moordenaar vanaf het begin. Jezus noemt satan ook nergens Lucifer. Dit betekent dat YHWH, de God van Israel Satan zelf geschapen heeft. Daarbij heeft God zijn hand gepijnigd. 

Ik las ergens dat jij zei dat het christendom beweert dat alle mensen zijn belast met de erfzonde. Dat is niet zo. Alle mensen zijn belast met de erfdood. Immers, iedereen gaat dood. 

Mariaverschijningen hebben volgens mij ook met occultisme te maken, met UFO's. 

Je hebt het bij het rechte eind als je het artikel van de mowing devil erbij haalt om graancirkels te verklaren. Volgens mij is het occultisme. Beste Snowwhite, jij staat dichter bij de God van Isreal dan je denkt. Nu de laatste stap nog ruil Mohammed in voor Jezus Christus. 

Ik beschouw jou als een Zus van mij omdat je zoveel dingen weet. 

Sterkte, Totaal

Oh ja, nog een keer die moslima op Mars:

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4402/mar2qc5.jpg

* Google: woman on mars

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Totaal,




> Om te beginnen ben ik zeer vereerd om met een echte moslima te discussieren.


Ik kan niet voor iedereen spreken, maar persoonlijk zeg ik, je bent meer dan welkom, voorop gesteld dat je onze profeet (vrede zij met hem) niet beledigt of de Koran (Woord van God). Er zijn hier nog meer christenen die met respekt hier discussieren, en ook Ronald die informatieve bijdragen levert over het jodendom op het forum 'islam en meer'.




> Satan is beslist geen gevallen engel. Jezus noemt hem een moordenaar vanaf het begin. Jezus noemt satan ook nergens Lucifer. Dit betekent dat YHWH, de God van Israel Satan zelf geschapen heeft. Daarbij heeft God zijn hand gepijnigd.


'Lucifer' is waarschijnlijk gewoon een letterlijke latijnse vertaling van morgenster, wat een eigen leven is gaan leiden. 

_Jesaja 14:12 Hoe zijt gij uit den hemel gevallen, o morgenster, gij zoon des dageraads! hoe zijt gij ter aarde nedergehouwen, gij, die de heidenen krenktet!_

Ik meen me niet te herinneren dat ik het woord Lucifer heb gebruikt....... 

Wat betreft dat de duivel een gevallen engel zou zijn:

_Lukas 10:18 En Hij zeide tot hen: Ik zag den satan, als een bliksem, uit den hemel vallen._

Indien dit niet zo is, dat de duivel een gevallen engel is, geef aan waarom dan niet. Ik weet dat het moeilijk is zonder internet thuis, maar gaarne je bewering onderbouwen met citaten uit de bijbel zodat wij dat kunnen verifieren.

Zoals gezegd zijn in de islam noch de duivel (Iblies) noch de rest van de demonen engelen, maar djinns. Djinns zijn uit vuur geschapen terwijl engelen uit licht. Engelen hebben geen vrije wil en gehoorzamen aan God en worden dus niet berecht op de dag des oordeels, in tegenstelling tot de djinns die wel een vrije wil bezitten. Ik meen uit de bijbel te kunnen halen dat de demonen engelen zijn (volgens christenen):

_Matthus 25:41 Dan zal Hij zeggen ook tot degenen, die ter linker hand zijn: Gaat weg van Mij, gij vervloekten, in het eeuwige vuur, hetwelk den duivel en zijn engelen bereid is.

Openbaring 12:7 En er werd krijg in den hemel; Michael en zijn engelen krijgden tegen den draak, en de draak krijgde ook en zijn engelen.
8 En zij hebben niet vermocht, en hun plaats is niet meer gevonden in den hemel.
9 En de grote draak is geworpen, namelijk de oude slang, welke genaamd wordt duivel en satanas, die de gehele wereld verleidt, hij is, zeg ik, geworpen op de aarde; en zijn engelen zijn met hem geworpen._

Geef aan waarom de duivel volgens jou dan geen engel is volgens de bijbel, of bedoel je met jouw citaat _Satan is beslist geen gevallen engel_ alleen maar dat de duivel geen gevallen engel is, maar wel een engel.




> Ik las ergens dat jij zei dat het christendom beweert dat alle mensen zijn belast met de erfzonde. Dat is niet zo. Alle mensen zijn belast met de erfdood. Immers, iedereen gaat dood.


Kennelijk zijn hierover binnen de diverse christelijke stromingen de meningen verdeeld.




> Mariaverschijningen hebben volgens mij ook met occultisme te maken, met UFO's.


Het doel van de demonen is, om de mensen aan afgoderij te laten doen. Door beelden te laten huilen of in een vorm te verschijnen, gaan mensen die plekken als bedevaartsoord aanstellen, en dat is shirk (afgoderij). 
Idem met de ufo's, het is voldoende om te weten dat dit het werk van de demonen is, en derhalve is er geen noodzaak om allerlei verenigingen op te richten die zich bezig gaan houden met vermeende 'aliens'.

Jouw plaatje "woman on mars":





> Je hebt het bij het rechte eind als je het artikel van de mowing devil erbij haalt om graancirkels te verklaren. Volgens mij is het occultisme. Beste Snowwhite, jij staat dichter bij de God van Isreal dan je denkt. Nu de laatste stap nog ruil Mohammed in voor Jezus Christus.


Ik hou ook van Jezus (vrede zij met hem).

In de koran staat 9 keer dat Jezus de Messias is (el masieh in het arabisch):

_3:45 Toen de engelen zeiden: "O, Maria, waarlijk, God geeft u blijde tijding door Zijn woord: Zijn naam zal zijn: de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, geerd in deze wereld en in de volgende en hij zal tot hen behoren die in Gods nabijheid zijn._ 

Zie ook : 4:157, 4:171, 4:172, 5:17, 5:72, 5:75, 9:30, 9:31.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

*A story from Dubai:*

This incident happened in Dubai. There was a magician who would perform tricks in gatherings. He would stab him own chest and abdomen with a number of knives. People would become surprised that nothing is happening to him. In reality it were the jinns that would take the stabs, leaving him unharmed.
But one day, as he was performing, a young man with 'thaub' and a miswak walked into the show. The magician was shocked to see him as the young man seemed to be reciting verses from the Qur'an. When he stabbed himself with the knife, blood came out profusely and he was admitted to a hospital. It took him three months to recover.
He became so mad at those jinns who used to protect him. When he asked why they had left him, *their response was that that young man recited verses from the Qur'an which forced them to leave the entire city of Dubai.* Then the magician asked them to find and harm this young Muslim. But they could not do any harm to him for two whole years as he would never miss or delay his daily prayers.

Uit "The rays of faith" TAUGHT BY: SHEIKH WALEED BASYOUNI (Notes compiled by Qabeelat Hayl).

----------


## H.P.Pas

> It took him three months to recover.


Voor 99 Euro had hij zich veel problemen kunnen besparen.

----------


## Charlus

> *A story from Dubai:*
> 
> This incident happened in Dubai. There was a magician who would perform tricks in gatherings. He would stab him own chest and abdomen with a number of knives. People would become surprised that nothing is happening to him. *In reality it were the jinns that would take the stabs, leaving him unharmed.*<...>


Ze laten zich dus overhoop steken om de truukjes van de goochelaar te laten werken. Waarom doen die djinns toch zulke dingen? Ten eerste miljoenen djinns die ieder voor zich continu een specifiek mens van alles influisteren, naast djinns die op los-vaste basis hun truuks vertonen (UFO's, goochelaars helpen etc.). Dat alles terwijl ze vergelijkbaar zijn met mensen in dat ze een vrije wil hebben en ook voor het overige gelijksoortige levens als mensen leiden. Totaal verknipt.
De verklaring is natuurlijk heel simpel: djinns verklaren de verschijnselen waar de minder ontwikkelden geen raad mee weten. Bij natuurvolkeren wemelt het ook altijd van de geesten en demonen die in de fysieke wereld verantwoordelijk zijn voor van alles en nog wat. Ik geef meteen toe dat "minder ontwikkelden" een ongelukkige term is. Alleen ihgv. de Islam is het lachwekkend omdat de poltergeisten opgevoerd worden met een soortement quasi-rationaliteit. 
Je zou kunnen zeggen dat de Islam wat dit specifieke onderwerp betreft een terugval is in de ontwikkeling der religies: geen djinns ihgv. Christen- en Jodendom.

----------


## Charlus

> Je ziet weer een heerlijk vrijheid en flexebiliteit in definitie. Een god is -als het om politheisten gaat- simpelweg een machtig bovennatuurlijk wezen. Het hoeft geen schepper te zijn of almachtig. Daarmee hebben we politheisme te pakken: ze geloven in meer dan 1 bovennatuurlijk wezen. Ook al geloven Hindu's bv. in maar 1 scheppende macht. Het blijven dankzij deze definitie politheisten.
> 
> Maar deze definitie maakt van de islam wel een hele erge politheistische religie. Het barst van de goede, slechte duivels en djinn's. Dat is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling, want moslims wordt voorgehouden dat ze monotheisten zijn. Dus verandert de definitie van god in schepper. Tijdelijk. Zodra we het over hindu's hebben, passen we 'm weer aan. Net zo makkelijk.


Ik volg je redenatie eerlijk gezegd niet. Het hindoesme kent toch verschillende godheden, waarvan 1 scheppende? Polythesme dus. De Islam kent slechts 1 god met daarnaast een hele reut bovennatuurlijke wezens. Waarom moeten definities tijdelijk aangepast worden?

NB. 
Djinns zijn vreemd genoeg geen bovennatuurlijke wezens, want sommige dieren kunnen hen zien. Djinns bevinden zich dus letterlijk fysiek onder ons, want ze weerkaatsen licht op een wijze waardoor ze alleen zichtbaar zijn voor bepaalde dieren. Ze zijn continu bezig voor ons uit te wijken.

----------


## Tomas

> Ik volg je redenatie eerlijk gezegd niet. Het hindoesme kent toch verschillende godheden, waarvan 1 scheppende? Polythesme dus. De Islam kent slechts 1 god met daarnaast een hele reut bovennatuurlijke wezens. Waarom moeten definities tijdelijk aangepast worden?


Wat is de definitie van een God? Dat is als het om Hindoes gaat: 

Een onsterfelijk en bovennatuurlijk wezen met heel veel macht en een bepaalde interesse cq voorkeur voor de naakte rechtopstaande aap op een planeet rond een kleine gele ster aan de rand van een zeker sterrenstelsel.

Dat is de duivel dus ook. Wat mij betreft elke Djinn en eigenlijk elke Moslims ook. Moslims hebben een korte larve stadium als naakte aap, maar als ze de trucjes van de Djinn;s doorhebben en alle geheime opdrachten tot een goed einde volbrengen worden ze ook een onsterfelijk bovennatuurlijk wezen met veel macht. De macht om elke dag de zelfde maagd te ontmaagden b.v. 

Als het om Moslims gaat is de definitie van een God dan ook meestal:

De schepper van het universum en de enige almachtige. Nou ja, bijna almachtig, want de vrije wil van de naakte aap kan 'm af en toe knap dwars zitten. Wat 'm af en toe tot wanhoop drijft en natuurrampen doet veroorzaken.

Nu Snow met deze twee definities is geconfronteerd, verandert ze de Islam met haar reply weer compleet. Nu geeft ze toe -althans ze ontkent het niet- dat er inderdaad meerdere goden zijn volgens de definitie waarmee ze de politheisten veroordeelt. Maar een moslim gelooft dan wel in meerdere goden, maar aanbid er slechts 1. Dat is nu het verschil. Moslims zijn monotheisten, terwijl ze dus wel geloven dat er vele goden zijn. En Hindoes aanbidden, of wat ze er ook mee doen, inderdaad vaak meerdere van die goden.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Charlus,




> Je zou kunnen zeggen dat de Islam wat dit specifieke onderwerp betreft een terugval is in de ontwikkeling der religies: geen djinns ihgv. *Christen*- en Joden*do*m.


Inmiddels is er al heel wat besproken in deze topic betreffende het christendom en het bestaan van demonen: incubi, succubi, malleus maleficarum en het boek van WC van Dam 'eruit in Jezus naam'.
Sla ook even het evangelie van Mattheus en Markus er op na.

Uit God's Truth About "Occult"
(Auteur is mij niet bekend)

CONSULTING OF PSYCHICS, FORTUNE TELLERS AND SORCERERS OPENS THE DOOR FOR DEMONIC SPIRITS TO COME IN

A person can expect to be invaded by demonic spirits if he/she dabbles with psychic phenomena profanities such as fortune telling, sorcery, calling spirits, witchcraft or any kind of occult, he/she can expect to be invaded by demonic spirits. As his/her defenses are dropped by his/her meddling curiosity, occult spirits can and will enter in and establish themselves. These are the spirits which travel to the third and fourth generations through the parents by inheritance, because consorting with them breaks the first commandment by contacting another god. If this is so, a curse from God results. For more information, read from the books Deuteronomy 18:9-12 and Exodus 20:3-5.
However the person continues on, the God-given defenses are forced down again and again. Increasingly the demons have free access and control. Before long they will make a slave-victim of him/her, driving him ever deeper into the mire of sin and slavery. 

The Bible teaches that such acts are not acceptable to God and warns that such a relationship places a person under the influence of the Devil.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Nu Snow met deze twee definities is geconfronteerd, verandert ze de Islam met haar reply weer compleet. Nu geeft ze toe -althans ze ontkent het niet- dat er inderdaad meerdere goden zijn volgens de definitie waarmee ze de politheisten veroordeelt. *Maar een moslim gelooft dan wel in meerdere goden*, maar aanbid er slechts 1.


Waar staat dit? Waar heb ik gezegd dat er meerdere goden zijn? *Gaarne citaat.* Ik denk niet dat je het begrepen hebt.
Zowel Iblies (djinn) alswel Adam (mens) zijn schepselen, en derhalve geen goden. Er is maar 1 God.

_2:255 Allah! Er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestaande._

----------


## Tomas

> Waar staat dit? Waar heb ik gezegd dat er meerdere goden zijn? *Gaarne citaat.* Ik denk niet dat je het begrepen hebt.
> Zowel Iblies (djinn) alswel Adam (mens) zijn schepselen, en derhalve geen goden. Er is maar 1 God.
> 
> _2:255 Allah! Er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestaande._


Ja dat weet ik. Zodra we het over hindoes hebben zijn het wel meerdere goden, ook al is er maar 1 schepper. Zodra we het over moslims hebben is het er maar 1, omdat er maar de 1 schepper is. Je geheugen is te kort om deze incosistentie langer dan twee priksels te kunnen onthouden. Een paar priksels terug wist je deze inconsistentie nog weg te werken met het begrip "aanbidden". Magoed, dit wordt veel te ingewikkeld.

----------


## mark61

> Inmiddels is er al heel wat besproken in deze topic betreffende het christendom en het bestaan van demonen:


Je bedoelt, christenen zijn eigenlijk net zulke heidenen als moslims. The plot thickens. Zie verder Tomas.

----------


## Snowwhite

Tomas,




> Maar een moslim gelooft dan wel in meerdere goden, maar aanbid er slechts 1.


Waar staat dit? Waar heb ik gezegd dat er meerdere goden zijn? Gaarne citaat.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zodra we het over hindoes hebben zijn het wel meerdere goden, ook al is er maar 1 schepper.


Niet dan? 

Geplaatst door Naam op 16 juni 2008, 15:47 


De voornaamste Hindoe goden
Brahma

Brahma vertegenwoordigt het genererende of scheppende aspect van G-O-D in de drie-eenheid Generator (Schepper)/Onderhouder/Destructor (Vernietiger). Het onderhoudende aspect van God wordt vertegenwoordigd door Vishnu en het vernietigende aspect door Maheshvara (Shiva). Hindoegoden en –godinnen worden vaak afgebeeld of gebeeldhouwd met verscheidene hoofden of armen om hun speciale kwaliteiten te laten zien. Zo wil een Brahma met vier gezichten tonen dat Brahma regeert over de vier windrichtingen. Brahma wordt ook afgebeeld met vier armen, waarin hij de heilige boeken, de rozenkrans en de veldfles water van een heilige man vasthoudt. Brahma is de schepper van het heelal en god van de wijsheid. Zijn vrouw Saraswati is de godin van de kunst, muziek en literatuur. Ze staat meestal afgebeeld met een boek en een vina, een soort muziekinstrument, in haar handen.


Vishnu

NarasimhaVishnu is het onderhoudende (beschermende) aspect van God en doordringt alles in dit universum. Hij wordt verbeeld als rijdend op een adelaar, Garuda, met zijn vrouw Lakshmi, de godin van schoonheid en geluk. Vishnu wordt afgebeeld met vier armen, waarin hij een trompetschelp, een lotusbloem, een discus en een knuppel vasthoudt.

Shiva
Shiva vertegenwoordigt het transmuterende of vernietigende aspect van God. Alles in de schepping bestaat maar tijdelijk en zal vroeg of laat getransmuteerd of vernietigd worden. Shiva wordt vaak afgebeeld met acht armen, een drietand (trishul), een cobra (naga) en als rijdier een stier (Nandi). Op afbeeldingen en als beeld staat Shiva tevens dikwijls dansend afgebeeld. Deze zogenaamde tandava dans wordt wel gezien als de uitbeelding van de energie die door het universum stroomt en die dag en nacht, de seizoenen, geboorte en dood veroorzaakt. Als Shiva danst, vertrapt hij als het ware de dwerg van onwetendheid. Ook wordt hij gezien als 'Koning van yoga' (Yogeshwar) en wordt dan ook vaak in yogahouding afgebeeld. De verering vindt vaak plaats door een Shiva-'linga', een fallus-symbool. Zijn vrouw is Parvati.



Krishna en Radha
Krishna
Krishna wordt wel de God van de bhakti of devotie genoemd. Maar Hij is tevens de koning die aan de zijde van Arjuna de strijd aanvoerde in de Mahabharata oorlog. 

Rama
Rama is de held van het prachtige heldenepos de Ramayana, dat het verhaal vertelt van zijn overwinning op de boosaardige koning Ravana. Rama wordt aanbeden als de ideale mens: dapper, knap, trouw en vriendelijk. Hij is een grote held, een goede echtgenoot en een rechtvaardige koning. De apengod Hanuman, die Rama helpt om Ravana te verslaan, wordt zelf ook als een god vereerd. Rama is de zevende incarnatie van Vishnu.


Durga
Durga wordt gezien als n van de vormen van Devi (de Godin). Ze belichaamt het centrum van de kracht (Shakti), waarmee het universum is gecreerd. Ze wordt vaak afgebeeld met veel armen met wapens en rijdend op een tijger. Hiermee zou zij vele demonen verslagen hebben.


Ganesha
Ganesha, de god met het "olifantenhoofd", neemt hindernissen weg en is de beschermheilige van reizigers.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Een paar priksels terug wist je deze inconsistentie nog weg te werken met het begrip "aanbidden".


Welke inconsistentie? Er zijn geen meerdere goden in de islam! 

Hindoes zien zichzelf als monotheistisch, ik niet:

_In een ingezonden brief probeerde een hindoestaanse vrouw uitleg te geven over haar geloof. Zij trachtte een aantal argumenten aan te kaarten en kwam tot de conclusie dat het hindoesme een monothestisch geloof is en niet polythestisch. Terwijl zij duizenden enititeiten aanbidden, beweren zij dat al deze personen ook n intrinsieke Goddelijkheid vormen._

----------


## naam

> Naam, 
> 
> 
> 
> Er waren toch meer slechte medewerkers dan goede?


Wat heeft dat ermee te maken?

Je vind het kenneljik terecht dat je baas een wantrouwende man is en een manager stuurt die goede medewerkers (soms) op het verkeerde pad probeert te krijgen en slechte medewerkers nog meer treitert. 


Van een slechte medewerker kun je een goede maken als je die positief benadert, motiveert en coacht. Niet met straf dreigen en een valse manager op hen afsturen. Dat snap jij toch ook wel.


Je vindt de macht de van duivel maar gewoontes, of ook wel speciaal met zijn eigen leger van Djinns.
Hij heeft invloed op, pak hem beet, 3 miljard mensen, dat is nogal wat.
Bovendien hoeveel Djinns kunnen met Allah spreken, of is dat ook iets buitengewoons. 


Hoeveel Djinns zijn er eigenlijk (minimaal 4,5 miljard ofzo) en wat doen de Djinns die niet in Allah geloven. Zijn die er uberhaupt? Is er ook een bevolkingsexplosie onder de Djinns aangezien die een beetje in de pas moeten lopen met de mensheid? Zitten Djinns in een andere dimensie of zijn ze continu bezig ons te ontwijken zoals Charlus beweert.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,




> Bovendien hoeveel Djinns kunnen met Allah spreken, of is dat ook iets buitengewoons.


Waar staat dat?

----------


## naam

> Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Waar staat dat?


Iblies had toch een gesprek met Allah, hij vroeg Allah om uitstel en die vond dat best als hij de mensheid maar zou dwarszitten.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Tomas




> Dus verandert de definitie van god in schepper.


Ik heb zovaak in postings gezet dat Allah SWT Adam AS heeft geschapen, o.a. in de topics:

_"Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt een verband tussen intelligentie en atheisme"

"Het trinity debat"

"Profeet Isa dronk wijn"

"Beperking van de vrijheid van meningsuiting"_

Uiteraard is God de Schepper. Waar gaat het hele creationisme over?

----------


## Snowwhite

Wat is monotheisme volgens de islam?

Je hebt drie soorten tawhied:

1 De eenheid van God in Zijn Heerschappij
2 De eenheid van God in de aanbidding
3 De eenheid van God in Zijn Namen en Eigenschappen

1 Tawhiedur-Roeboebiyah

Tawhiedur-Roeboebiyyah betekent de nheid van God in Zijn Heerschappij. God is de Enige Rabb (Heer). Hij heeft de schepping gemaakt. Hij is de Heerser over het hele heelal. Het woord Rabb (Heer) zelf veronderstelt een band van eigendom, overheersing en controle. 

Hij bestuurt het hele heelal. 

Hij houdt alles in stand en onderhoudt alles. Zonder Hem zou niets bestaan. Maar Hij heeft deze schepping niet nodig en Hij heeft ook geen hulp nodig bij het instandhouden en onderhouden van Zijn schepselen. Het is Zijn Wil die geldt, niets gebeurt er, behalve als Hij dit toestaat.

_Koran 7:54 Aan Hem behoort waarlijk de schepping en het bevel, gezegend zij God, de Heer der Werelden._ 

2 Tawhiedul-Oeloehiyyah

De eenheid van God in de aanbidding 
De aanbidding is voor God alleen, omdat alleen Hij dit verdient en Hij alleen de mens kan baten. De mens heeft geen tussenpersoon nodig zoals een priester of een ‘heilige man’ die tussen hem en God moet bemiddelen. Het belang van het aanbidden van God alleen, wordt keer op keer in de Koran onderschreven. Want dit is natuurlijk het doel van de schepping (van mensen en Djinns) op aarde en dit is ook de kern van de boodschap van alle profeten en alle boodschappers van God. 

_Koran 16:36 Waarlijk, Wij hebben tot elk volk een boodschapper gestuurd (die zei), Aanbidt God en vermijdt at-Taaghoet (Satan en alles wat buiten God wordt aanbeden)._ 

De Koran behandelt ook het excuus die de afgodenaanbidders gebruiken om hun afgoderij te rechtvaardigen, zij zeiden: 

_39:3 Wij aanbidden hen (de afgoden) alleen zodat zij ons dichter bij God zouden brengen._ 

Zij wilden daarmee zeggen, dat hun afgoden werden gebruikt als tussenpersonen om dichter bij God te komen, maar toch keurt God dit af. 

3 Tawhiedul-Asmaa'was-Sifaat

Tawhiedul-Asmaa’ was-Sifaat is de Eenheid van God in Zijn Namen en Eigenschappen. 

Deze Namen en Eigenschappen van God zijn niet te vergelijken met de namen en eigenschappen van Zijn schepselen. Want God, de Almachtige, is ver verheven boven alle tekortkomingen. Zijn schepselen zijn echter niet vrij van fouten en tekortkomingen. God heeft een ontelbaar aantal Namen. Hij heeft deze Namen Al asmaa’ ul-Hoesnaa (de Schone Namen) genoemd. En Hij heeft veel Eigenschappen die allemaal goed zijn. Deze Eigenschappen worden as-Sifaatul-Oelaa (de Verheven Eigenschappen) genoemd.

God zegt in de Koran wat als volgt vertaald kan worden:

_7:180 En aan God behoren de Schone Namen toe, bidt (dan) tot Hem daarmee. 

30:27 En Hem komt het Hoogste Voorbeeld (verhevenste Atributen) toe in de hemelen en op de aarde._

----------


## naam

> Wat is monotheisme volgens de islam?
> 
> Hij bestuurt het hele heelal. 
> 
> Hij houdt alles in stand en onderhoudt alles. Zonder Hem zou niets bestaan. Maar Hij heeft deze schepping niet nodig en Hij heeft ook geen hulp nodig bij het instandhouden en onderhouden van Zijn schepselen. Het is Zijn Wil die geldt, niets gebeurt er, behalve als Hij dit toestaat.


Waar zijn die Djinns dan voor? Hij heeft de schepping niet nodig? Waarom schiep hij dan, verveelde hij zich?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Welke inconsistentie? Er zijn geen meerdere goden in de islam! 
> 
> Hindoes zien zichzelf als monotheistisch, ik niet:


Kan dat zijn, omdat je oog verduisterd en je hart verhard zijn ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Waarom schiep hij dan,


Hij wenst aanbeden te worden. Dat is een Goede Eigenschap.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,




> Iblies had toch een gesprek met Allah, hij vroeg Allah om uitstel en die vond dat best als hij de mensheid maar zou dwarszitten.


Allah praat ook niet direkt met gewone mensen zoals Hij met Mozes (vrede zij met hem) heeft gedaan, dat is geen vergelijking.

Het zinnetje "als hij de mensheid maar zou dwarszitten" is ook niet correct het was Iblies die zei:

_7: 16 Hij antwoordde: "Welnu, daar gij mij liet dwalen zal ik hen voorzeker in de weg gaan zitten op Uw rechte pad."._ 

Waar jij naar refereert vond plaats voordat Allah hem uit het paradijs heeft gezet:

_38:77 God zeide: "Ga dan hier vandaan, voorzeker gij zijt de verworpene._

Daarna heeft Hij hem vervloekt:

_38:78 En Mijn vloek zal op u rusten tot de Dag des Oordeels._

Nergens staat dat Allah met Iblies *nu* op aarde spreekt, of dat Iblies en/of zijn nageslacht (djinns) een rechtstreekse lijn zouden hebben met God. 

Wat betreft de rest van je postings, we (Ayt en ik) hebben het hier al *ontelbare keren* over gehad o.a. in het trinity debat en verbod op godslastering opheffen. 

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Uit "The rays of faith"
TAUGHT BY: SHEIKH WALEED BASYOUNI
Notes compiled by Qabeelat Hayl.

*Possession*

Can the jinn possess humans? 

Yes

As Allah SWT says, _Those who eat Riba will not stand (on the Day of Resurrection) except like the standing of a person beaten by Shaytaan (Satan) leading him to insanity [2:275]._

*Different reasons of possession:*

a. Magic: 

This is the most common type of possession. A possessed man was brought to the prophet (SAW) and he said: Aduw Allah ukhruj (O enemy of Allah, exit the body of the possessed).

Some of the incidents that sheikh mentioned during the class.

i. He gave an example of a girl who had needles all over her body because of someone that wanted to marry her and her parents refused him. Then magic was done to harm her physically. Whenever her fianc would walk into the room, the needles stood straight up and started to make her bleed all over her body that caused her to faint. But as soon as her fianc would leave the room, she would be completely normal, feeling no trace of pain. But when sheikh recited from the Qur'an, her jinn left her and she was cured 100%.

ii. Word of caution: Sheikh Waleed mentions in the class *that approximately 95% of all the claim of Jinn possessed casesare imaginative.* Mostly people will have psychological or other type of problems instead of Jinn possession. If someone is not married, most probably he/she is not realistic rather than It is magic! It is not easy for jinn to possess a human since in the process they themselves suffer.

b. Revenge:

i. If a person hurts an animal that were jinn, the jinn will take revenge for it.

ii. If man disturbs the jinn they would take revenge.

iii. Simple hatred for the human being. 

Sheikh gave his personal experience describing a situation where he and three other friends were standing few feet apart and suddenly one of them was getting lashes. They could see as the marks of lash showing up one after another. One of the friends asked the jinn why he is harming evasively only that person. The jinn replied by saying that all three of them recited a dua' in the morning and that made a protection around the other three.

c. Adoration or lust:

i. Jinn might have lust for females among human. Sheikh mentions a story about a man who can't approach his wife for certain 'halal' days during a month. When the sheikh recited on her and ordered the jinn to leave the lady, his reply was that she is his wife too. Later on when she was asked about this, the lady confessed that when she was in high school she would remain unclothed for an extended period of time, and observe herself in the mirror. At one point she started to have complete sexual satisfaction even though she would not do any thing and there were no other apparent reason to suggest that. So again we should recite 'adhkar' before we take off our clothes and should not remain uncovered for prolonged time.

ii. Homosexuality is more widespread among the jinn than
human.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>As Allah SWT says, _Those who eat Riba will not stand (on the Day of Resurrection) except like the standing of a person beaten by Shaytaan (Satan) leading him to insanity [2:275]._<...>


Wie is Riba?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>
> c. Adoration or lust:
> 
> i. Jinn might have lust for females among human.


Vrouwelijke djinns ook? 



> ii. Homosexuality is more widespread among the jinn than
> human.<...>


Zo langzamerhand krijg ik het idee dat de djinn niet zozeer gezien moet worden als daadwerkelijk wezen, maar staat voor de, volgens de Islam, dubieuze kanten van de mens. De persoonlijke djinn die ons steeds probeert te verleiden tot slechte daden, zijn wijzelf niet die djinn? De lust naar vreemde vrouwen en homoseksualiteit hierboven... Steeds maar weer de benadrukking dat djinns ongeveer net als wij zijn (ze trouwen, hebben een vrije wil etc.). Djinns die onze slechte daden faciliteren zoals bij de magir met de messen: zij zijn wij die tegen beter weten in handelen en door het aanroepen van allah weer op het rechte pad kunnen komen. Het verjagen van djinns komt daarop neer want door allah wordt het slechte verjaagd.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Zo langzamerhand krijg ik het idee dat de djinn niet zozeer gezien moet worden als daadwerkelijk wezen, maar staat voor de, volgens de Islam, dubieuze kanten van de mens.





> ii. Word of caution: Sheikh Waleed mentions in the class [B]that approximately 95% of all the claim of Jinn possessed casesare imaginative.



100% en niet 95; een marginaal verschil van inzicht.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wie is Riba?


Riba = rente.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wie is Riba?
> 
> 
> Riba = rente.


De tekst wordt meteen een stuk minder spannend.
Het "eten" van rente?

----------


## At Ayt

> Het "eten" van rente?


ja hoor charlus, het eten van rente.. wat jij wil..
lees het maar letterlijk..
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## H.P.Pas

> ja hoor charlus, het eten van rente.. wat jij wil..
> lees het maar letterlijk..


Begrijpend lezen maakt het niet beter. Mijn pensioenering zal er toe leiden dat:
_'(I) will not stand (on the Day of Resurrection) except like the standing of a person beaten by Shaytaan (Satan) leading him to insanity'._

En dat geldt voor elke pensioentrekker.

----------


## totaal

Beste Snowwhite, 

een antwoord op je vraag over satan


VRAAG:
In Lukas 10:18 staat dat Jezus satan uit de hemel zag vallen. Hoe moet je dit zien, aangezien satan niet is gevallen, maar van den beginne zondigt?

ANTWOORD:
Inderdaad, van een val van Lucifer die na zijn schepping satan zou zijn geworden, lezen we niets in de Schrift. Satan "zondigt van den beginne" en hij werd als listige slang geschapen (1). Als "hij de leugen spreekt, spreekt hij naar zijn aard, want hij is een leugenaar en de vader der leugen" (2). 

En tch spreekt de Schrift over de val van satan. Echter niet als gebeurtenis in het verleden, maar als een gebeurtenis in de toekomst. 
In Openbaring 12 lezen we dat de satan op de aarde wordt geworpen en het tijdstip wordt ook vermeld. De ter aarde werping vindt namelijk plaats zodra de "de mannelijke zoon" wordt weggerukt "tot God en zijn troon" (3). Zoals de vrouw een voorstelling is van een volk (= Isral), zo ook de "mannelijke zoon". De mannelijke zoon is een uitbeelding van Christus inclusief "de Gemeente die zijn Lichaam is" (4). De ter aarde werping van satan en de wegrukking van de mannelijke zoon vinden gelijktijdig plaats. Punt is namelijk dat satan en zijn trawanten tot op vandaag hun positie hebben "in de hemelse gewesten" (5). Zij moeten plaats maken, zodra de Gemeente haar positie daar gaat innemen (6). Wij er in, zij er er uit. Feitelijk is hier sprake van een wisseling van de macht. Het volksgeloof zegt dat wanneer men een ster ziet vallen, een wens in vervulling zal gaan. Dat klopt hier wel: want als de ster van satan uit de hemel valt, gaat onze wens in vervulling!

Enfin, in visioen heeft Johannes deze toekomstige gebeurtenissen ooit gezien. Evenals Jezus die al eerder getuige was van de (toekomstige) val van satan. 

voetnoten:
(1) 1 Joh.3:8; Gen. 3:1 
(2) Joh. 8:44 
(3) Op.12:13; Op.12:5 ("weggevoerd" is hier hetzelfde woord als in 1Thes.4:17). 
(4) Ef.1:22
(5) Ef.6:12
(6) Ef.2:6,7

----------


## naam

> Wat heeft dat ermee te maken?
> 
> Je vind het kenneljik terecht dat je baas een wantrouwende man is en een manager stuurt die goede medewerkers (soms) op het verkeerde pad probeert te krijgen en slechte medewerkers nog meer treitert. 
> 
> 
> Van een slechte medewerker kun je een goede maken als je die positief benadert, motiveert en coacht. Niet met straf dreigen en een valse manager op hen afsturen. Dat snap jij toch ook wel.
> 
> 
> Je vindt de macht de van duivel maar gewoontes, of ook wel speciaal met zijn eigen leger van Djinns.
> ...


Snow, Kun je me nog wijzer maken over het bovenstaande? Dat Iblies nu nog met Allah kan spreken staat inderdaad nergens. Daar ging ik vanuit omdat hij eerder een gesprek met hem had. Nie geheel ondenkbaar toch?
Ik snap nog steeds niet wat de Djinns die niet in Allah geloven zo de hele dag doen om aan de kost te komen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik snap nog steeds niet wat de Djinns die niet in Allah geloven zo de hele dag doen om aan de kost te komen.


Waarom is dat relevante informatie?

----------


## naam

> Waarom is dat relevante informatie?


Tja, als je uitgaat van een speciaal wezen dat ook kennelijk niet zo speciaal is, maar wel in een andere dimensie leeft (klopt dat?), vind ik het wel relevant wat voor economie daarachter steekt. 
De Djinn doet ook kennelijk meer met de mens dan andersom. Mensen doen zelf niets met Djinns heb ik het idee en hebben geen invloed op Djinns. Djinns kunnen kennelijk wel mensen zien, maar niet andersom. 
Een speciale Djinn is de duivel, een wezen met kennelijk extra krachten die ook nogal veel invloed heeft op de mens. Er zijn echter ook Djinns die niet in Allah geloven en niets met mensen hebben.
Hebben die wel een normaal leven, normaal werk en een normale economie?
Wat doen de Djinns die niet in Allah geloven als ze de Duivel zien? Die loopt daar kennelijk gewoon rond. Ik kan het me allemaal zo moeilijk praktisch gezien voostellen. 
Door zo concreet mogelijke vragen hoop ik een beeld te krijgen hoe het nou werkt met die Djinns.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> ...


Hoe moet het dan gelezen worden? Of klopt de Engelse vertaling niet? In mijn zakkorannetje staat:



> Degenen, die woekerwinsten maken, verrijzen zoals iemand, die door Satan met krankzinnigheid is geslagen. Dat komt, omdat zij zeggen: "Handel is gelijk aan rente", terwijl Allah de handel wettig en de rente onwettig heeft verklaard.


Deze tekst is tegelijkertijd begrijpelijker en onbegijpelijker dan de Engels. Ipv. rente eten staat er gewoon woekerwinsten maken. Ik zie echter niet zo direct waarom woekerwinst automatisch gelijk is aan rente.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Wat doen de Djinns die niet in Allah geloven als ze de Duivel zien? Die loopt daar kennelijk gewoon rond. Ik kan het me allemaal zo moeilijk praktisch gezien voostellen.<...>


Ja, da's mal. Ik ben vergeten of de duivel ook andere djinns verleidt tot slechte daden. Zoja, dan worden zij rechtstreeks door de duivel in persoon benaderd. Misschien denken ongelovige djinns dat ze met een gestoord randfiguur van doen hebben. Misschien heeft de duivel speciale "bovendjinnelijke" machten waardoor hij zich onzichtbaar kan maken voor andere djinns. 
Afgezien van dit alles lijkt het me niet meer dan billijk dat elke djinn net als ieder mens vergezeld wordt door een andere djinn of "meta-djinn" die hem/haar tot het slechte probeert te verleiden. H.P.Pas suggereerde eerder al zoiets.

----------


## Snowwhite

> 100% en niet 95; een marginaal verschil van inzicht.


Pas,

Dat zou inhouden dat alle verklaringen door de eeuwen heen (klopgeesten, verschijningen en andere gebeurtenissen die toegeschreven kunnen worden aan de djinn), of gelogen zijn, of verzonnen of dat mensen massaal aan het hallucineren waren.

Dat is niet logisch.

Opvallend trouwens dat in het christelijke artikel _God's Truth About "Occult"_ een hoofdstukje staat met als titel:

*MARTIAL ARTS - ROOTED IN THE OCCULT*

Waarin o.a. vermeldt wordt:

Such Occult experimentation is forbidden in Leviticus 19:31. Karate works by inducing a passivity in the mind setting the stage for a type of self-hypnosis. *A demon then enters and gives supernatural strength and power.* Karate teachers call this "going into perfection." Kung Fu which is rooted in Zen Buddhism, was popularized by a TV series of that name. Bruce Lee movies (Enter the Dragon; Way of the Dragon; Return of the Dragon; Game of Death) also spread this occult science across the nation.

Spirits of Murder, Hatred, Pride, Bitterness, Depression, Resentment, Fear, Violence, Lust for Power, Lust for (green, brown or black) Belts, Sexual Lust, Fighting, Rage, Destruction, Suicide, Sadism and Masochism are some of the spirits commonly found in those who have trained in Martial Arts. Some of the more heavily possessed individuals have also become very adept at Mind control, Telepathy, Telekinetic, Mind reading, Astral projection and Soul travel under the leadership of demonic guides.

Vergelijkbaar met het eerder geplaatste "danger of chi".

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam, we hebben het al gehad over hun voedsel dus levensonderhoud. 

Verder hoop ik nog andere berichten te kunnen plaatsen over de wereld van de djinn InshAllah, zodat je nog meer informatie krijgt. De meeste vragen van jou vind ik onzinnig, omdat de djinn andere eigenschappen heeft dan de mens. Ik probeer te achterhalen wat erover bekend is, en verder moeten we niet speculeren.

----------


## naam

> Pas,
> 
> Dat zou inhouden dat alle verklaringen door de eeuwen heen (klopgeesten, verschijningen en andere gebeurtenissen die toegeschreven kunnen worden aan de djinn), of gelogen zijn, of verzonnen of dat mensen massaal aan het hallucineren waren.
> 
> Dat is niet logisch.



Waarom is dat niet logisch? Enig bewijs voor al die verschijningen is er nooit. Bovendien het gaat niet om massaal hallucineren, het gaat om steeds een persoon die beweert iets te zien. 
Mensen maken hun eigen werkelijkheid, er lopen zo veel mensen rond die van alles beweren, van marsmannetjes tot volledige complottheorien die ervan uitgaan dat de wereld in handen is van n persoon. Het is maar wat je wil geloven.

De een zoekt het in djinns, de ander is buitenaardse wezens en weer iemand anders in geesten, etc.

----------


## naam

> De meeste vragen van jou vind ik onzinnig, omdat de djinn andere eigenschappen heeft dan de mens.



Welke eigenschappen zijn anders? Het zijn volgens Allah toch gewoon wezens zonder speciale krachten?
Als ze gewoon moeten eten en ook doodgaan, dan moeten ze ook aan eten komen en zijn er om minimaal 4 miljard djinns te voeden ook wel bioindustriebedrijven. Misschien hebben ze ook wel te maken met vervuiling, vergrijzing en andere problematiek. Pensioen is ook al zoiets. 

Dit kun je niet afdoen met onzinnig als je de djinns als een gewoon ander schepsel beschouwt.
Interessant blijft de vraag, wat doet een ongelovige djinn als hij de duivel tegenkomt?
Hoe stuurt de duivel zijn eigen leger djinns aan. Heeft zijn organisatie een hierarchische structuur?
Geloven de djinns die de duivel volgen ook in Allah? Dat moet haast wel. Het getuigt dan van karakter om tegen zo'n machtige god in te gaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

> het gaat om steeds een persoon die beweert iets te zien.


Bij Kelly Cahill waren er anders meerdere personen. Waar haal jij dat vandaan dat er steeds maar 1 persoon is die iets beweert te zien?

Soms kan iemand bezeten zijn en de djinn komt te voorschijn waar wel 30 personen rondom zitten.

Er zijn ontelbare verhalen door alle eeuwen heen, en die zouden dan allemaal verzonnen zijn of gehallucineerd?




> Welke eigenschappen zijn anders, het zijn toch gewoon wezens zonder speciale krachten?


Naam, ook hier hebben we het al over gehad, lees eens goed de andere pagina's door, bijv. ze kunnen andere vormen aannemen, of ze zijn onzichtbaar, en zij kunnen ons wel zien maar wij hun niet.

----------


## naam

> Bij Kelly Cahill waren er anders meerdere personen. Waar haal jij dat vandaan dat er steeds maar 1 persoon is die iets beweert te zien?
> 
> Soms kan iemand bezeten zijn en de djinn komt te voorschijn waar wel 30 personen rondom zitten.
> 
> Er zijn ontelbare verhalen door alle eeuwen heen, en die zouden dan allemaal verzonnen zijn of gehallucineerd?
> 
> 
> 
> Naam, ook hier hebben we het al over gehad, lees eens goed de andere pagina's door, bijv. ze kunnen andere vormen aannemen, of ze zijn onzichtbaar, en zij kunnen ons wel zien maar wij hun niet.


Het zijn dus bovennatuurlijke wezens met speciale krachten. Geen goden, wel een soort van supermensen zou je kunnen zeggen.
Zijn ze verder alleen onzichtbaar? Minimaal 4 miljard onzichtbare djinns, dat moet toch wel eens tot een botsing leiden? Zijn ze ons steeds bezig te ontwijken.

----------


## naam

> Er zijn ontelbare verhalen door alle eeuwen heen, en die zouden dan allemaal verzonnen zijn of gehallucineerd?


Yep, er zijn miljarden mensen die geloven in goden. De meeste mensen geloven ook in andere goden dan Allah en dat goden in plaats van djinns de mensheid beinvloeden. In Afkrika heet het Voodoo en zijn het de voorouders die dingen doen. 
Ach en ja allemaal verzonnen, nooit bewijs voor gevonden. ALs jij het kan bewijzen ga je gang.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Yep, er zijn miljarden mensen die geloven in goden. De meeste mensen geloven ook in andere goden dan Allah en dat goden in plaats van djinns de mensheid beinvloeden. In Afkrika heet het Voodoo en zijn het de voorouders die dingen doen. 
> Ach en *ja allemaal verzonnen*, nooit bewijs voor gevonden. ALs jij het kan bewijzen ga je gang.


Dus miljoenen mensen door de eeuwen heen en vandaag de dag, zelfs in Nederland, zijn allemaal leugenaars, aldus Naam. 

Mirakuleuze evoluties van Pikachu's in Raychu's daarentegen……………….

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Charlus,




> Zo langzamerhand krijg ik het idee dat de djinn niet zozeer gezien moet worden als daadwerkelijk wezen, maar staat voor de, volgens de Islam, dubieuze kanten van de mens.


Nee, de djinn is een schepsel (uit vuur), net als de mens (uit klei) en de engel (uit licht).




> De persoonlijke djinn die ons steeds probeert te verleiden tot slechte daden, zijn wijzelf niet die djinn?


Nee.




> De lust naar vreemde vrouwen en homoseksualiteit hierboven...


Ik ben nog bezig met lezen dus zodra ik meer over dit onderwerp weet, laat ik je het weten. 




> Steeds maar weer de benadrukking dat djinns ongeveer net als wij zijn (ze trouwen, hebben een vrije wil etc.). Djinns die onze slechte daden faciliteren zoals bij de magir met de messen: zij zijn wij die tegen beter weten in handelen en door het aanroepen van allah weer op het rechte pad kunnen komen. Het verjagen van djinns komt daarop neer want door allah wordt het slechte verjaagd.


Wij zijn niet de djinns, en inderdaad er zijn vele smeekbedes en koranrecitaties die kunnen helpen tegen de djinn. Verder wordt ieder mens beproefd.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dus miljoenen mensen door de eeuwen heen en vandaag de dag, zelfs in Nederland, zijn allemaal leugenaars, aldus Naam.


Miljoenen mensen door eeuwen heen zien dingen die er niet zijn.
Dat is niets ongewoons, het is de mens eigen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Spirits of Murder, Hatred, Pride, Bitterness, Depression, Resentment, Fear, Violence, Lust for Power, Lust for (green, brown or black) Belts, Sexual Lust, Fighting, Rage, Destruction, Suicide, Sadism and Masochism are some of the spirits commonly found in those who have trained in Martial Arts. Some of the more heavily possessed individuals have also become very adept at Mind control, Telepathy, Telekinetic, Mind reading, Astral projection and Soul travel under the leadership of demonic guides.
> 
> Vergelijkbaar met het eerder geplaatste "danger of chi".


 :duizelig:  _A dirty mind is a joy forever._
Deze anonieme auteur lijkt me rijp voor opname.

Mijn dochter is 1ste kyu aikido en traint junioren. Hoe aikido werkt begrijp ik wel ongeveer; het is een mentale en fysieke training waar je veel plezier van kunt hebben in het leven.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nee, de djinn is een schepsel (uit vuur), net als de mens (uit klei) en de engel (uit licht).


En de maan uit groene kaas ?
Zo nee, wat pleit daar tegen ?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Nee, de djinn is een schepsel (uit vuur), net als de mens (uit klei) en de engel (uit licht).
> 
> 
> En de maan uit groene kaas ?
> Zo nee, wat pleit daar tegen ?


Het staat niet in de koran en wordt weersproken door ratio en wetenschap. Een non-issue. Problemen doen zich pas voor wanneer koran en ratio/wetenschap strijdig zijn met elkaar. Een pijnpunt lijkt mij dus meer dat volgens de wetenschap mensen niet uit klei geschapen zijn, maar zijn gevolueerd zijn uit andere wezens. Zouden djinns ook een evolutietheorie hebben ontwikkeld?

----------


## totaal

Hee snowwhite,

heb je de film Fire in The Sky gezien? 

Kelly Cahill - Nachtelijk bezoek


"Kom even mee, ik wil je iets laten zien."

Wendy zette haar koffiekopje neer, zette de badrecorder op pauze en stond op van de bank. Ik nam haar mee naar mijn slaapkamer. 

"Zie je dat bed? Daar slaap ik. Kijk naar de muren, kijk naar de klerenkast en de deuropening naar de hal, en probeer te voelen hoe het zou zijn om in deze kamer te slapen."

Ze keek om zich heen en knikte bedachtzaam terwijl ze de omgeving in zich opnam. De foto's van indianen aan de muren, het bureautje in de hoek, de klerenkast met haar spiegeldeuren, parallel aan het bed. Ze zag het raam achter het hoofdeinde, en de deur tegenover het voeteneinde van het bed. 

"Verbeeld je nu dat je mij bent," zei ik, terwijl ik ging liggen aan de kant van het bed waar ik gewoonlijk slaap, "en dat je wakker wordt en merkt dat er iemand in het donker staat waar jij nu staat. Wie of wat het ook is, hij is lang en in het zwart gekleed en kijkt recht in je ogen. Je kijkt terug en het laatste dat je beseft voor hij verdwijnt is dat dit wezen echt is maar niet menselijk. Hoe zou je je voelen?" 

"Doodsbang," antwoordde ze. "Waanzinnig van angst." 

"Dat moet je onthouden," zei ik. ik stond op en nam haar mee terug naar de woonkamer. 

"Het is allemaal heel leuk om je met deze dingen bezig te houden in het nuchtere daglicht, om lekker op de bank over ze te kletsen met je vrienden. Maar als het je werkelijk overkomt, is het een andere zaak. Op dat moment laat de rede je in de steek en houd je alleen pure emotie over. 

Op 6 september kreeg ik de eerste van de 4 nachtelijke bezoeken. En zou voor mij meer dan genoeg zijn, geloof me. Tot op vandaag slaap ik nog met het licht aan... deze bezoekers lijken van het donker te houden, maar daar kom ik nog op. 

Ik was een paar dagen van tevoren uit het ziekenhuis gekomen. Ik had geen pijnstillers of andere medicatie mee gekregen, behalve een antibioticakuur. Ik had deze pillen wel eens eerder gebruikt zonder negatieve bijwerking, en ik begon me al wat beter te voelen. Er was op dat moment niets anders aan de hand dat je gewoon of ongewoon zou kunnen noemen, afgezien natuurlijk van de aanhoudende hoofdpijnen, afgezien natuurlijk van de aanhoudende hoofdpijnen. Ik had geen andere spanningen en tussen mij en Andrew was tegen de tijd dat ik thuiskwam uit het ziekenhuis de lucht opgeklaard. 

Op de betreffende avond viel ik in slaap en begon te dromen dat ik in bed lag. Dit is gewoonlijk een teken dat ik bijna wakker word, en ik beschouw het niet als bijzonder vreemd. In deze droom, echter, werd ik me bewust van een aanwezigheid in de kamer en die aanwezigheid kwam dichterbij. Vreemd genoeg zag ik geen persoon in mijn droom - ik zag niemand tot ik helemaal helder was. Dat is een belangrijk punt. 

Vervolgens ontving ik een soort telepathische boodschap die neerkwam op: wees niet bang voor wat er gebeuren gaat. Het was duidelijk bedoeld ter geruststelling, omdat ik het hoorde voor er in werkelijkheid iets gebeurd was. 

Ik voelde ogenblikkelijk daarop een lichamelijke sensatie. Het leek of er een zuigmachine of vacumpomp aan mijn borst was bevestigd die letterlijk energie aan me onttrok. Het materiaal dat uit me gezogen werd voelde aan als elastiek. Als eraan getrokken werd, veroorzaakte het een fysieke sensatie in mijn lichaam. Het voelde aan of mijn borst was veranderd in een band van rubber. 

In het begin had de aanmaning kalm te zijn enig effect en maakte ik me nog niet bezorgd. Toen het zuigen en trekken sterker werd, echter, werd ik behoorlijk bang. Als in een reactie op mijn angsten werd de kracht van de vacumpomp verminderd, maar zodra ik wat kalmeerde, werd zij weer verhoogd. Vervolgens werd het zuigen plotseling veel sterker. Ik voelde me doodsbang worden, en deze angst zette al mijn zintuigen op scherp. Ik opende mijn ogen en keek op. 

Vlak naast mijn bed, maar een paar centimeter van me vandaan stond een lang zwart wezen. Hij droeg een cape tot op de grond, met een capuchon. Zijn gezicht was zwart en hij had grote rode ogen. Ik hoefde maar 1 vinger uit te strekken om hem te kunnen aanraken, maar ik was verlamd van angst. 

Zijn ogen glansden niet - ze waren dofrood, als de elementen van een gaskacheltje, als dit is uitgezet en al bijna niet meer gloeit. De cape met capuchon sloot nauw om het hoofd, bedekte de schouders en verdween onder de rand van het bed. Door de cape was de gedaante tamelijk vormloos, maar ik kon de schuin aflopende lijn van zijn jukbeenderen zien, die heel geprononceerd waren. Het geizcht leek helemaal wat skeletachtig en langer dan dat van een normaal mens. 

Het eerste dat mij door het hoofd schoot was zielenvampier." Het was een vreemde gedachte maar het beschreef precies hoe ik het wezen op dat moment zag. Het leek me heel logisch - de gedaante wilde mijn ziel stelen! Ik had nooit iets gezien wat in de verste verte leek op een bovennatuurlijke verschijning, een spook, een geest, of hoe je zoiets noemen wilt. Ik wist niet wat ik van het wezen moest denken, en ik bracht hem beslist niet in verband met ufo's. Ik had de puzzelstukken nog niet samengevoegd. 

Hoewel ik deze griezelige bezoeker beschouwde als een bovennatuurlijk schepsel had hij niets "spookachtigs." Ik kon niet door hem heen zien, en hij blokkeerde mijn zicht op de klerenkast, de deur en een gedeelte van de achterliggende muur. Hij werd verlicht door het vage licht door het raam achter mijn hoofd, en hij was heel stoffelijk. Ik kon zowel aanvoelen als zien dat mijn bezoeker zo echt was als hij maar kon zijn. 

Ik keek hem recht aan, en hij stond daar secondenlang en liet me kijken. Op zijn beurt keek hij op mij neer, recht in mijn ogen. De hele tijd dat hij er was, bleef hij zonder een spier te vertrekken naar me staren. Hoewel hij soms iets bewoog, wendde hij geen seconde zijn ogen van me af. 

Toen hij daar zo stond, voelde ik niet alleen de natuurlijke afschuw die iedereen onder dergelijke omstandigheden zou voelen, maar ook een extra angst - er is geen andere term voor - die dit wezen rechtstreeks naar me uitzond op een manier die ik niet helemaal begrijp. Misschien kwam deze angstenergie uit zijn ogen? Ik weet het niet, maar ik ben er zeker van dat hij bewust dit gevoel als energie uitstraalde, en dat het niet alleen een teken van boosaardigheid was. 

Ik lag daar in bed, ervan overtuigd dat hij letterlijk probeerde me van het leven te beroven. Ik was waanzinnig bang, en de tijd stond stil, zodat de seconden dat ik lag te wachten tot hij iets zou doen een eeuwigheid leken. Ik kreeg sterk de indruk dat hij precies lang genoeg over me heen gebogen stond om zich ervan te overtuigen dat ik hem gezien had, alsof hij wilde zeggen: "Ik ben geen drom." Het was nogal bedreigend, om het zacht uit te drukken. Hij wilde er zeker van zijn dat ik hem heel goed zag. 

Daar was hij, een paar centimeter verwijderd van waar ik lag, en toen, opeens, was hij verdwenen. Hij ging niet de deur uit, hij "liep niet leeg." Hij was er gewoon niet meer. Floep, weg. 

Ik bleef in bed liggen zonder een vin te verroeren, en probeerde wat moed te verzamelen. Mijn slaapkamerdeur was open, en ik hoorde geen geluid in huis, evenmin zag ik vreemde lichten of geheimzinnige wezens. Toen ik wat op adem was gekomen, sprong ik uit bed en vloog ik de woonkamer binnen waar mijn man voor de haard lag te slapen. 

Ik schudde hem door elkaar en zei: "wakker worden, Andrew, wakker worden! Kom bij me in bed slapen!" 

"Wat is er aan de hand, Kelly? Waar ben je zo bang voor?" 

"Ik zag iets naast mijn bed."

"Wat dan?"

"Ik weet het niet, het was een zwart ding met rode ogen."

"Je was waarschijnlijk half in slaap. Je dacht alleen maar dat je iets zag." 

Het duurde wel een paar minuten voordat hij begreep waarover ik het had, hoewel ik niet op alle details inging. Hij zei me weer te gaan slapen. Het kon me niet schelen wat hij dacht, ik bleef staan waar ik stond, tot hij erin toestemde mee te gaan naar de slaapkamer en bij me te slapen. 

Daarna smeekte ik Andrew wekenlang iedere nacht bij me te blijven. Ik bleef bang in het donker, en dit was pas het begin. 

Ik heb wel eens gehoord van mensen die lijden aan zogeheten nachtelijke angsten. Dit overkomt voornamelijk kleine kinderen, en meestal zijn het gewoon paniekaanvallen en houden ze geen verband met dromen. Maar er bestaat een andere slaapstoornis waarover ik kortgeleden iets gelezen heb. In oude mythen is een incubus een mannelijke geest die zich 's nachts vertoont om geslachtsgemeenschap met een vrouw te hebben, "succubus" is de term voor een entiteit die een man lastig valt. 

Als deze incubi nu eens heel lang actief zijn? Als het verschijnsel bestaat, zie ik niet in waarom het zich niet door de hele geschiedenis heen heeft voorgedaan. Voor mij was het in ieder geval in 1993 werkelijk genoeg. Ik heb dit wezen echt aan mijn bed gezien. Misschien is het hetzelfde soort schepsel dat mannen en vrouwen door de eeuwen heen gezien hebben, maar waarvoor ze geen andere naam konden bedenken dan duivel. Nu zijn we verstandiger: toch kunnen we het nog steeds niet goed verklaren. Maar wie kan echt met enige zekerheid zeggen wat wat is? 

Vanzelfsprekend viel ik zelfs met Andrew naast me in bed die nacht niet meer in slaap en was ik nog dagenlang overstuur. Die ogen die me aanstaarden! Ik had de bezoeker kunnen aanraken, als ik me had kunnen bewegen. Hij kwam me nogal opdringerig voor zoals hij daar bleef staan om er zeker van te zijn dat ik hem opmerkte, nadat ik kennelijk zijn plannen had doorkruist. Hij stond daar te staren alsof hij wilde zeggen, "jammer, andere keer beter."

Het wezen was afschuwelijk genoeg maar zijn houding, het gezag dat hij uitstraalde, was het ergste aan de ervaring. ik had de bezoeker gedwarsboomd, maar niet verslagen, en ik wist het. 

Wat wilde hij? 

Dat was een belangrijke vraag die echt om een antwoord vroeg, maar in die tijd dacht ik er niet erg diep over na. Dagenlang probeerde ik de verschrikking van het hele voorval simpelweg van me af te zetten, tot waanzin gedreven door de gedachte aan mijn kwetsbaarheid. Er was geen sprake van koele analyse - alleen angst, de angst dat hij terug zou komen. Maar dit gevoel vervaagde in de week die volgde nadat ik iedere nacht met 1 oog open wakker had gelegen in de verwachting dat hij terug zou komen. 

Toch zou ik het incident helemaal vergeten zijn als het geen vervolg had gehad. Gegeven de wijze waarop ik mijn angst heb beschreven vind je dat misschien moeilijk te geloven, maar ik kan veel veerkracht tonen. Dat moest ook wel, met een nuchtere echtgenoot en 3 kleine kinderen. ik moest dit allemaal van me afzetten. Mijn leven ging door, en ik had mijn verantwoordelijkheden. 

Niettemin zoals ik zei, is het de opeenstapeling van iets/niets-kwesties, die je aan het denken zet. En in mijn vrije tijd deed ik dat volop, nadat ik eenmaal emotioneel wat afstand had genomen van mijn nachtelijke bezoeker.

----------


## naam

> Dus miljoenen mensen door de eeuwen heen en vandaag de dag, zelfs in Nederland, zijn allemaal leugenaars, aldus Naam. 
> 
> Mirakuleuze evoluties van Pikachu's in Raychu's daarentegen……………….



Je hebt mensen die geloven dat ze marsmannetjes hebben gezien en je hebt mensen die geloven dat ze de verlosser zijn omdat ze met god gesproken hebben. Je kunt ze allemaal leugenaars noemen of gewoon in de war, wat jij wil.

Er zijn mensen die zien continu geesten. Neem je dat voor waar aan?

Geesten of schizofrenie: een beschrijving van
een Hindoestaanse patint
k . g o k o e l
samenvatting Een 25-jarige Hindoestaanse patint wordt voor een second opinion
doorverwezen, omdat er twijfel is over de diagnose schizofrenie. De geconsulteerde transcultureel
psychiater verwerpt mede op basis van de ‘cultural formulation of diagnosis’ de diagnose schizofrenie
en er wordt een nieuwe behandeling ingezet, gebaseerd op kennis over de culturele achtergrond van
deze patint.
[tijdschrift voor psychiatrie 47(2005)11, 801-805]

Culturele factoren in de psychosociale omgeving
en het functioneren Patint had het gevoel dat
zijn vader in de opvoeding een zeer beperkte,
niet altijd positieve, rol had gespeeld. Een man
hoorde zijn echtgenote met respect te behandelen
en dit was niet het geval. Ook was zijn vader
niet het noodzakelijk rolmodel voor zijn zoon.
Na het overlijden van zijn moeder had hij het
gevoel er alleen voor te staan en ging hij steeds
meer kracht putten uit het geloof en de geesten.
Met de familie was er aanvankelijke een intensief
en steunend contact, dat in een later stadium verminderde.


conclusie en aanbevelingen
In deze gevalsbeschrijving ging het om een
affectief verwaarloosde en geparentificeerde man
met beperkt ontwikkelde sociale en communicatieve
vaardigheden. Hij functioneerde en reageerde
vanuit zijn culturele achtergrond in verband
met een aantal verplichtingen vanuit zijn toegewezen
vaderrol. Zijn contacten met geesten, die
hem energie en steun gaven, werden vanuit zijn
cultuur als volstrekt normaal gezien.
Voor goede diagnostiek is inzicht in de culturele
achtergrond van de patint noodzakelijk. Het
niet specifiek aandacht geven aan de culturele achtergrond
van de patint kan tot onvrede leiden bij
de patint en kan het vertrouwen in de therapie
onder druk zetten. Indien een patstelling dreigt, is
het raadplegen van een transculturele psychiater
een goede optie. Een intercultureel competente
deskundige is zich bewust van de eigen culturele
waarden en vooroordelen, de kijk op de wereld
door de patint, de praktische vaardigheden en de
te hanteren interventiestrategien in interculturele
therapie (Knipscheer e.a. 2004).
v Met dank aan prof. dr. Thea J. Heeren, psychiater

----------


## totaal

hee naam,

zout nou eens op met je gekwaak over "psychosociale factoren." 


Snowwhite heeft meer inzicht dan menig zogenaamde autochtone nederlander.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> De een zoekt het in djinns, de ander is buitenaardse wezens en weer iemand anders in geesten, etc.


Persoonlijk sta ik op vampieren.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Snowwhite heeft meer inzicht dan menig zogenaamde autochtone nederlander.


Inzicht waarin?

----------


## naam

> hee naam,
> 
> zout nou eens op met je gekwaak over "psychosociale factoren." 
> 
> 
> Snowwhite heeft meer inzicht dan menig zogenaamde autochtone nederlander.


Beetje respect voor de geneeskunst en naar mensen zou je wel kunnen gebruiken. 

Waarin heeft snowwhite meer inzicht? In de psychologie of psychiatrie?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> hee naam,
> zout nou eens op met je gekwaak over "psychosociale factoren."


Jij erin, hij eruit; het is zover, wegrukking van de mannelijke zoon. 
Helder. 




> De ter aarde werping van satan en de wegrukking van de mannelijke zoon vinden gelijktijdig plaats. Punt is namelijk dat satan en zijn trawanten tot op vandaag hun positie hebben "in de hemelse gewesten" (5). Zij moeten plaats maken, zodra de Gemeente haar positie daar gaat innemen (6). Wij er in, zij er er uit.

----------


## totaal

Naam,

ik heb geen respect voor mensen die kwaken. Alleen eenden mogen kwaken. 

Hee Snowwhite, wat vind je hiervan?

http://www.enterprisemission.com/images/tank1.jpg

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Bij Kelly Cahill waren er anders meerdere personen.


Bij Abigail Williams ook. 
Als je toch aan het rechercheren bent.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Totaal,

Bedankt voor je antwoord, ik heb even voor de duidelijkheid de bijbelteksten (statenvertaling) erbij gezet.


VRAAG:
In Lukas 10:18 staat dat Jezus satan uit de hemel zag vallen. Hoe moet je dit zien, aangezien satan niet is gevallen, maar van den beginne zondigt?

ANTWOORD:
Inderdaad, van een val van Lucifer die na zijn schepping satan zou zijn geworden, lezen we niets in de Schrift. Satan "zondigt van den beginne" en hij werd als listige slang geschapen. 

_1 Johannes 3:8
Die de zonde doet, is uit den duivel; want de duivel zondigt van den beginne. Hiertoe is de Zoon van God geopenbaard, opdat Hij de werken des duivels verbreken zou.

Genesis 3:1
De slang nu was listiger dan al het gedierte des velds, hetwelk de HEERE God gemaakt had; en zij zeide tot de vrouw: Is het ook, dat God gezegd heeft: Gijlieden zult niet eten van allen boom dezes hofs?

Johannes 8:44
Als "hij de leugen spreekt, spreekt hij naar zijn aard, want hij is een leugenaar en de vader der leugen"._

En tch spreekt de Schrift over de val van satan. Echter niet als gebeurtenis in het verleden, maar als een gebeurtenis in de toekomst. 

In Openbaring 12 lezen we dat de satan op de aarde wordt geworpen en het tijdstip wordt ook vermeld. De ter aarde werping vindt namelijk plaats zodra de "de mannelijke zoon" wordt weggerukt "tot God en zijn troon".

_Openbaring 12:13
En toen de draak zag, dat hij op de aarde geworpen was, zo heeft hij de vrouw vervolgd, die het manneken gebaard had.

Openbaring 12:5
En zij baarde een mannelijken zoon, die al de heidenen zou hoeden met een ijzeren roede; en haar kind werd weggerukt tot God en Zijn troon._

Zoals de vrouw een voorstelling is van een volk (= Isral), zo ook de "mannelijke zoon". De mannelijke zoon is een uitbeelding van Christus inclusief "de Gemeente die zijn Lichaam is".

_Efezirs 1:22
En heeft alle dingen Zijn voeten onderworpen, en heeft Hem der Gemeente gegeven tot een Hoofd boven alle dingen;_

De ter aarde werping van satan en de wegrukking van de mannelijke zoon vinden gelijktijdig plaats. Punt is namelijk dat satan en zijn trawanten tot op vandaag hun positie hebben "in de hemelse gewesten". 

[I] Efezirs 6:12
Want wij hebben den strijd niet tegen vlees en bloed, maar tegen de overheden, tegen de machten, tegen de geweldhebbers der wereld, der duisternis dezer eeuw, tegen *de geestelijke boosheden in de lucht.*

Zij moeten plaats maken, zodra de Gemeente haar positie daar gaat innemen. 

_Efezirs 2:6,7
En heeft ons mede opgewekt, en heeft ons mede gezet in den hemel in Christus Jezus;

Opdat Hij zou betonen in de toekomende eeuwen den uitnemenden rijkdom Zijner genade, door de goedertierenheid over ons in Christus Jezus._

Wij er in, zij er er uit. Feitelijk is hier sprake van een wisseling van de macht. Het volksgeloof zegt dat wanneer men een ster ziet vallen, een wens in vervulling zal gaan. Dat klopt hier wel: want als de ster van satan uit de hemel valt, gaat onze wens in vervulling!

Enfin, in visioen heeft Johannes deze toekomstige gebeurtenissen ooit gezien. Evenals Jezus die al eerder getuige was van de (toekomstige) val van satan. 


Ik begrijp hieruit dat binnen de diverse stromingen van het Christendom er verschil van mening is. Zie de volgende stukken:


Is hij dan alleen gevallen? Absoluut niet, want de Bijbel zegt dat hij een deel van de engelen Gods met zich mee nam. “… engelen, die aan hun oorsprong ontrouw werden” (Juda 5:6). “… een engel des satans” (2 Korinthirs 12:7). “… vuur… voor den duivel en zijn engelen…” (Matthes 25:41). “En zijn staart sleepte een DERDE van de sterren des hemels mede, en wierp die op de aarde” (Openbaringen 12:4). Jezus zei tegen Zijn discipelen: “Ik zag de satan als een bliksem uit de hemel vallen” (Lucas 10:18). Deze gevallen engelen die satan met zich meenam worden ook wel DEMONEN genoemd. Demon wil zeggen: BOZE GEEST en demonisch: duivels. We weten vanuit de Bijbel dat Christus vele mensen verloste van boze geesten. (Lucas 4:33-37, Marcus 7:25-39, Matthes 17:14).

http://www.voordewind.eu/nederlands/...t/view/187/84/

Satan's career begins in a distant past. God created a multitude of angels to do His bidding. In the angelic rank there was one angel who was given the highest position/ guardian to the Throne of the Most High. His name was Lucifer. 

Information about Lucifer is revealed to us in Ezekiel 28:11-19. This passage is addressed to the prince of Tyre, a man who was vain because of the wealth he possessed and thought himself to be God. While God is rebuking the prince of Tyre for his vanity, another character called the king of Tyre is introduced. He is revealed to be the real motivator of the prince of Tyre. 

Ezekiel 28:11-19 "The word of the LORD came to me: Son of man, take up a lament concerning the king of Tyre (Lucifer) and say to him: This is what the Sovereign LORD says: You were the model of perfection, full of wisdom and perfect in beauty. You were in Eden, the garden of God; every precious stone adorned you: ruby, topaz and emerald, chrysolite, onyx and jasper, sapphire, turquoise and beryl. Your setting and mountings were made of gold; on the day you were created they were prepared. You were anointed as a guardian cherub, for so I ordained you. You were on the holy mount of God; you walked among the fiery stones. You were blameless in your ways from the day you were created till wickedness was found in you. Through your widespread trade you were filled with violence, and you sinned. So I drove you in disgrace from the mount of God, and I expelled you, O guardian cherub, from among the fiery stones. Your heart became proud on account of your beauty, and you corrupted your wisdom because of your splendor. So I threw you to the earth; I made a spectacle of you before kings. By your many sins and dishonest trade you have desecrated your sanctuaries. So I made a fire come out from you, and it consumed you, and I reduced you to ashes on the ground in the sight of all who were watching. All the nations who knew you are appalled at you; you have come to horrible end and will be no more." 

At this time Lucifer, along with the other angels were in perfect harmony with God. There was no rebellion nor any dissent, there was only one will in the universe, the will of God. Everything was harmonious until Lucifer decided to rebel against God. The prophet Isaiah reveals the unrighteousness in Lucifer. 

Isaiah 14: 12-15 "How you have fallen from heaven, O morning star (Lucifer), son of the dawn! You have been cast down to the earth, you who once laid low the nations! You said in your heart, I will ascend to heaven; I will raise my throne above the stars of God; I will sit enthroned on the mount of assembly, on the utmost heights of the sacred mountain. I will ascend above the tops of the clouds; I will make myself like the Most High. But you are brought down to the grave, to the depths of the pit." 

The sin of Lucifer was rebellion. Five times Lucifer said in his heart, "I will." 

•	I will ascend into heaven; 
•	I will exalt my throne above the stars of God; 
•	I will sit upon the mount of the congregation; 
•	I will ascend above the heights of the clouds; 
•	I will be like the Most High. 

Rebellion caused the downfall of Lucifer, it was then that he was transformed into Satan. When Lucifer rebelled, one-third of the angels (Revelation 12:4) rebelled with him, attempting to overthrow the authority of God. This resulted in Lucifer and his cohosts being banished from both God's presence and His favor. We are often asked, "Why would a good God create the devil?" It needs to be stressed that God did not create the devil. 

God created Lucifer, the highest ranking of the angels, giving him beauty and intelligence and a superior position to every other created being. He also gave Lucifer a free will to do as he pleased. Eventually, Lucifer decided to stage a rebellion against God, and it was at that point that he became known as the devil or the adversary. He was not created for that purpose, nor did God desire for Lucifer to act independently of His will. However, Lucifer did rebel and consequently became the enemy of God and His work. 

Bron:
God's Truth About "Occult"

4 .Wat was Satans staat, toen hij geschapen werd? Ezechil 28: 15

15 Onberispelijk waart gij in uw wandel, vanaf de dag dat gij geschapen werd totdat er onrecht in u werd gevonden: 

5 .Welke beschrijving wordt door de profeet Ezechil van hem gegeven? Ezechil 28: 12-14

12 Mensenkind, hef een klaaglied aan over de koning van Tyrus en zeg tot hem: zo zegt de Here HERE: Volmaakt zijt gij van gestalte, vol van wijsheid, volkomen schoon.

13 In Eden waart gij, Gods hof; allerhande edelgesteente overdekte u: rode jaspis, chrysoliet en prasem, turkoois, chrysopraas en nefriet, lazuursteen, hematiet en malachiet. Van goud was het werkstuk, waarin zij waren gevat en aan u vastgehecht; toen gij geschapen werd, waren zij gereed.

14 Gij waart een beschuttende cherub met uitgespreide vleugels; Ik had u een plaats gegeven: gij waart op de heilige berg der goden, wandelend te midden van vlammende stenen. 

6 .Welke onheilige, eerzuchtige geest maakte zich van Satan meester, en bracht hem tot zijn val? Jesaja 14: 13,14

13 En gij overlegde nog wel: Ik zal ten hemel opstijgen, boven de sterren Gods mijn troon oprichten en zetelen op de berg der samenkomst ver in het noorden;

14 ik wil opstijgen boven de hoogten der wolken, mij aan de Allerhoogste gelijkstellen. 


Ik begrijp er niets van jij zegt dat de duivel als slang is geschapen en altijd al slecht was zie 1 Johannes 3:8.

De anderen menen uit Ezechil 28 te halen dat de duivel in eerste instantie goed was, maar door zijn arrogantie tot zijn val leidde.

Kun je wat toelichten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg Totaal

Uit de bijbel meen ik ook te halen dat de demonen dus van het engelen soort zijn en dat de bijbel geen djinns kent. 
Zou je misschien heel simpel het volgende willen neerzetten voor jouw geloof:

Islam:

God is de Schepper

Adam geschapen uit klei
Afstammelingen mensen
Vrije wil

Engelen geschapen uit licht
Ze verwekken niet en hebben geen geslacht
Geen vrije wil

Satan(Iblies) geschapen uit vuur
Afstammelingen djinns
Vrije wil (gelovige en ongelovige djinns)

----------


## totaal

Hoi Snowwhite,

De slang in Eden was satan:

DE DUIVEL ZONDIGT VAN DEN BEGINNE

Sinds wanneer zondigt de duivel? Was hij misschien eerst goed en begon hij pas later met zondigen? We hoeven hierover niet te filosoferen, omdat de Schrift op deze vraag rechtstreeks antwoord geeft.

"... de duivel zondigt VAN DEN BEGINNE"
1Johannes 3:8

Om deze uitspraak te begrijpen, hoeven we alleen maar een vergelijking te maken met het allereerste mensenpaar. Zondigde Adam en Eva "van den beginne"? Het antwoord is: nee en nog eens nee. Adam en Eva waren aanvankelijk goed en zijn pas later "in overtreding gevallen" (1Timothes 2:15). Als het gaat om de zonde van de mens, staat er uitdrukkelijk

"... van den beginne is het NIET zo geweest."
Mattes 19:8

De duivel staat hiermee in schril contrast. Vanaf de aanvang is hij een duivel (diabolos = dooreenwerper, lasteraar) en zondigt hij. Van andere engelen lezen we dat ze hun oorsprong niet bewaarden en z vervielen tot het oordeel (Judas: 6). Zo niet satan. Hij staat niet alleen nu niet in de waarheid, maar ook in het verleden stond hij niet in de waarheid.

"... een mensenmoorder van den beginne en staat niet (letterlijk: HEEFT NIET GESTAAN) in de waarheid, want er is in hem geen waarheid. Wanneer hij de leugen spreekt, spreekt hij naar zijn aard, want hij is een leugenaar en de vader der leugen."
Johannes 8:44

Zowel de versie van het NBG ("... staat niet in de waarheid") als die van de SV ("niet staande gebleven") komt niet overeen met de werkwoordsvorm die hier wordt gebruikt (voltooid tegenwoordige tijd). De satan staat niet alleen maar niet in de waarheid, hij heeft ook niet gestaan in de waarheid. Zijn aard is namelijk dat hij liegt. Dat is de verklaring! Een koe loeit, een slang sist en de duivel liegt. Deze eigenschappen zitten er in "van den beginne". Want God heeft ze zo gemaakt:

"DE SLANG NU WAS LISTIGER dan al het gedierte des velds, hetwelk de HEERE GOD GEMAAKT HAD; en zij zeide tot de vrouw: Is het ook, dat God gezegd heeft: Gijlieden zult niet eten van allen boom dezes hofs?"
Genesis 3:1 (SV)

Wie heeft de listige slang gemaakt? Wat een vraag! Wie heeft de giraffe gemaakt? Wie heeft de leeuw gemaakt? Uiteraard God Zelf! Dat is niet slechts vanzelfsprekend - het staat er in Genesis 3 zelfs uitdrukkelijk bij! 
Een andere Schriftplaats dat aan satan's oorsprong refereert vinden we in Job.

"Door Zijn Geest heeft Hij de hemelen versierd; Zijn hand heeft de snelle slang geschapen."
Job 26:13

Het woord dat hier door de Staten Vertaling wordt weergegeven met '"heeft geschapen", vertaalt het NBG met "doorboorde". Elders (in b.v. Jesaja 45:10 en 54:1 wordt het vertaald met "(barens)ween"). Gods hand leed barensween om de snelle slang (zie Concordant Version). God creerde de slang en leed daarbij pijn. Begrijpelijk, want dit schepsel (met zijn gespleten tong) zou de leugen en daarmee het kwaad in de wereld introduceren. Het kwaad dat niet anders is dan de donkere achtergrond , waartegen God Zijn deugden etaleert. De creatie van de slang was een noodzakelijk kwaad. Vandaar de geboortepijnen die God ondervond, toen hij dit wezen voortbracht. 

Maar is de satan dan niet van origine een engel des lichts (Lucifer)? Nee, al is dat wel wat hij iedereen graag wil laten geloven. 

"En het is geen wonder; want de satan zelf verandert zich in een engel des lichts.."
2Korinthe 11:14 (SV)

Niet een engel des lichts die veranderde in satan, maar een satan die zich verandert in een engel des lichts. Precies omgekeerd dus! 

Maar hoe zit het dan met de twee Schriftgedeelten (Jesaja 14 en Ezechil 28) die steevast worden aangehaald, om de leer van satan's val te ondersteunen? Het antwoord is heel simpel: beide Schriftgedeelten gaan helemaal niet over satan.

Om met Jesaja 14 te beginnen:

"Hoe zijt gij uit de hemel gevallen, gij morgenster, zoon des dageraads; hoe zijt gij ter aarde geveld, overweldiger der volken! En gij overlegde nog wel: Ik zal ten hemel opstijgen, boven de sterren Gods mijn troon oprichten en zetelen op de berg der samenkomst ver in het noorden; ik wil opstijgen boven de hoogten der wolken, mij aan de Allerhoogste gelijkstellen."
Jesaja 14:12-14

Wanneer we de hele perikoop lezen (13:1-14:23) blijkt het te gaan over koning van Babel. Overigens, niet een koning van Babel in het verleden, maar over een toekomstig figuur in "de dag des HEREN" (13:9). De beschrijving doet sterk denken aan "de mens der zonde" (in 2Thessalonika 2), die zich in de tempel Gods zal zetten om te laten zien dat hij god is. Hoewel hij naar ongekende hoogten zal stijgen, zal het tragisch met hem eindigen:

"... uw trots is in het dodenrijk neergeworpen (...) het gewormte ligt onder u gespreid en maden zijn uw bedekking."
Jesaja 14:11

Het moet duidelijk zijn dat hier het lot van een mens beschreven wordt, en niet van satan. Vermeld moet ook worden dat het woord 'morgenster' (vers 12) niet correct is. Van 'morgensterren' is sprake in Job 39:2, maar daar betreft het een heel ander woord. Het woord in Jesaja 14:12 is 'heileel', dat een vorm is van het werkwoord 'jalal', hetgeen 'jammeren' betekent (zie vers 31). Er staat dus in vers 12: "Hoe zijt gij uit de hemel gevallen, jammerlijke, zoon van de dageraad...". 

De tweede Schriftplaats dat geacht wordt te spreken van satan's val is Ezechil 28. We lezen daar:

"Mensenkind, hef een KLAAGLIED aan over DE KONING VAN TYRUS en zeg tot hem: zo zegt de Here HERE: Volmaakt zijt gij van gestalte, vol van wijsheid, volkomen schoon. In Eden waart gij, Gods hof (....) Gij waart een beschuttende cherub met uitgespreide vleugels; Ik had u een plaats gegeven: gij waart op de heilige berg der goden, wandelend te midden van vlammende stenen. Onberispelijk waart gij in uw wandel, vanaf de dag dat gij geschapen werdt totdat er onrecht in u werd gevonden"
Ezechil 28:12-15

De vorst van Tyrus pretendeerde een god te zijn. In deze satire (een klaaglied heet het) wordt gerefereerd aan zijn aanmatigingen. Maar God zet hem op z'n plaats. Tot tweemaal toe wordt gezegd dat het niet om een god maar om een mens gaat.

"Mensenkind, zeg tot de vorst van Tyrus: zo zegt de Here HERE: omdat uw hart hoogmoedig geworden is en gij ZEGT: ik ben een god, een godenwoning bewoon ik midden in zee, (TERWIJL GIJ EEN MENS ZIJT EN GEEN GOD)..."
Ezechil 28:2

"Zult gij dan nog zeggen: ik ben een god (TERWIJL GIJ EEN MENS ZIJT EN GEEN GOD)..."
Ezechil 28:9

Ook wordt vermeld hoe de vorst aan z'n einde zou komen.

"In de groeve zullen zij u doen neerdalen, gij zult de bittere dood der gesneuvelden sterven, midden in zee."
Ezechil 28:8

"Ik maakte u tot as op de grond voor de ogen van allen die u zagen. Allen die onder de volken u kennen, ontzetten zich over u; een verschrikking zijt gij geworden, verdwenen zijt gij. Voor altijd!"
Ezechil 28:18,19

Behoeft het een betoog dat de hier beschreven figuur niet de satan kan zijn? Is het eigenlijk niet verbazend dat men in de theologie expliciete uitspraken (zoals: "hij zondigt van den beginne") over satan wegredeneert terwijl men uitspraken die nadrukkelijk handelen over koningen onder de mensen, laat slaan op satan?! Overigens, kent de Schrift wel een val van satan, maar dan n in de toekomst. Johannes spreekt daarover in het laatste Bijbelboek.

"En de grote draak werd [op de aarde] geworpen, de oude slang, die genaamd wordt duivel en de satan, die de gehele wereld verleidt; hij werd op de aarde geworpen en zijn engelen met hem."
Openbaring 12:9

Tot op vandaag is satan's positie in de hemel (zie ook Job 1). Op een zeker moment in de toekomst zal hij deze plek moeten prijsgeven. Hoe dit verder ook zij, Openbaring 12 spreekt niet van een val van satan in het verleden. Evenmin als daar elders in de Schrift sprake van is. Het idee dat satan ooit goed geschapen zou zijn, maar onbedoeld een tegenstander van God werd, maakt dat God heeft gefaald; een idee dat de aartsleugenaar ons natuurlijk graag wil laten geloven! Maar wanneer God satan geschapen heeft om tegenstander te zijn, dan is Gods werk niet mislukt en doet satan precies datgene, waarvoor hij bestemd is. Satan is dan geen zelfstandige godheid die ervoor kon zorgen dat God op Plan B moest overschakelen, maar een knecht van God, die EXACT beantwoord aan Gods volmaakte 'script'. 

"Opdat men wete, van de opgang der zon en van de ondergang, dat er buiten Mij niets is, Ik ben de HEERE, en niemand meer. IK formeer het licht, en SCHEP DE DUISTERNIS; Ik maak de vrede EN SCHEP HET KWAAD, Ik, de HEERE, doe AL deze dingen." 
Jesaja 45:6,7

"Zie, IK ben het, die de smid geschapen heb, welke het kolenvuur aanblaast en naar zijn kunst het wapen vervaardigt, maar IK ben het OOK, DIE DE VERDERVER GESCHAPEN HEEFT OM TE VERNIELEN."

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam




> Je hebt mensen die geloven dat ze marsmannetjes hebben gezien en je hebt mensen die geloven dat ze de verlosser zijn omdat ze met god gesproken hebben. Je kunt ze allemaal leugenaars noemen of gewoon in de war, wat jij wil.
> Er zijn mensen die zien continu geesten. Neem je dat voor waar aan?


Hallucinaties hebben is iets heel anders dan bezetenheid. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld hallucineren waar bij je transmitterstoffen op hol slaan en je geuren kunt zien en beelden kunt horen en daarbij allerlei wanen krijgen. Meestal gaat het gepaard met warrig praten, van de hak op de tak etc.

Een verschijning van een djinn in een bepaalde vorm, is geen hallucinatie. Soms zijn er meerdere mensen die datzelfde fenomeen zien, en die zijn dan niet allemaal tegelijk aan het hallucineren.

Het is dus zaak om dit goed te onderzoeken. 

Er is een (gulden) middenweg…….

Niet alle ziektes en problemen komen door magie of het boze oog, maar een deel wel. Het is dan ook zaak om naast de smeekbedes en koranrecitaties ook een dokter te bezoeken, of in het geval van psychische problemen een psychiater of psycholoog. 

Ik zou iedere moslim(a) willen waarschuwen om vooral geen charlatan op te zoeken, die beweert te genezen. Roeqia, genezing met Koran, kun je namelijk gewoon thuis doen, heel simpel. Hier over later meer.


Geesten of schizofrenie: een beschrijving van
een Hindoestaanse patint
k . g o k o e l

samenvatting 
Een 25-jarige Hindoestaanse patint wordt voor een second opinion doorverwezen, omdat er twijfel is over de diagnose schizofrenie. De geconsulteerde transcultureel psychiater verwerpt mede op basis van de ‘cultural formulation of diagnosis’ de diagnose schizofrenie
en er wordt een nieuwe behandeling ingezet, gebaseerd op kennis over de culturele achtergrond van deze patint.
[tijdschrift voor psychiatrie 47(2005)11, 801-805]

Culturele factoren in de psychosociale omgeving en het functioneren Patint had het gevoel dat zijn vader in de opvoeding een zeer beperkte, niet altijd positieve, rol had gespeeld. Een man hoorde zijn echtgenote met respect te behandelen en dit was niet het geval. Ook was zijn vader niet het noodzakelijk rolmodel voor zijn zoon.
Na het overlijden van zijn moeder had hij het gevoel er alleen voor te staan en ging hij steeds meer kracht putten uit het geloof en de geesten.
Met de familie was er aanvankelijke een intensief en steunend contact, dat in een later stadium verminderde.

conclusie en aanbevelingen
In deze gevalsbeschrijving ging het om een affectief verwaarloosde en geparentificeerde man met beperkt ontwikkelde sociale en communicatieve vaardigheden. Hij functioneerde en reageerde vanuit zijn culturele achtergrond in verband met een aantal verplichtingen vanuit zijn toegewezen vaderrol. Zijn contacten met geesten, die hem energie en steun gaven, werden vanuit zijn cultuur als volstrekt normaal gezien.
Voor goede diagnostiek is inzicht in de culturele achtergrond van de patint noodzakelijk. Het niet specifiek aandacht geven aan de culturele achtergrond van de patint kan tot onvrede leiden bij de patint en kan het vertrouwen in de therapie onder druk zetten. Indien een patstelling dreigt, is het raadplegen van een transculturele psychiater
een goede optie. Een intercultureel competente deskundige is zich bewust van de eigen culturele waarden en vooroordelen, de kijk op de wereld door de patint, de praktische vaardigheden en de te hanteren interventiestrategien in interculturele therapie (Knipscheer e.a. 2004).
v Met dank aan prof. dr. Thea J. Heeren, psychiater 

Naam, ik vind dit wel een goed discussiepunt. Ik ben het er wel mee eens dat de hulpverlening moet rekening houden met de culturele of religieuze achtergrond van de persoon.

Wat betreft:




> Zijn contacten met geesten, die hem energie en steun gaven, werden vanuit zijn cultuur als volstrekt normaal gezien.


Vanuit mijn geloof bezien is dit shirk (afgoderij) en vergelijkbaar met het verhaal van de shaman. Ik zou simpel weg zo iemand adviseren om te stoppen met het contact zoeken met geesten, omdat het alleen maar ellende brengt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Totaal, ik heb vandaag geen tijd meer om te reageren, bedankt voor je bericht, ik zal het bestuderen.

----------


## naam

> Naam,
> 
> ik heb geen respect voor mensen die kwaken. Alleen eenden mogen kwaken. 
> 
> Hee Snowwhite, wat vind je hiervan?
> 
> http://www.enterprisemission.com/images/tank1.jpg



Prima,

Beantwoordt de vraag nu eens. Waar heeft snowwhite meer inzicht in????

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Een verschijning van een djinn in een bepaalde vorm, is geen hallucinatie. Soms zijn er meerdere mensen die datzelfde fenomeen zien, en die zijn dan niet allemaal tegelijk aan het hallucineren.



Heb je daar bewijs van? Nog even terugkomend op mijn vraag. ZIjn djinns alleen onzichtbaar en kun je tegen ze aanbotsen. Wat doet een ongelovige djinn als hij/zij de duivel ziet?
Kun je dat je voorstellen?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Een verschijning van een djinn in een bepaalde vorm, is geen hallucinatie. Soms zijn er meerdere mensen die datzelfde fenomeen zien, en die zijn dan niet allemaal tegelijk aan het hallucineren.





> Heb je daar bewijs van?


Een aanwijzing.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Naam, ik vind dit wel een goed discussiepunt. Ik ben het er wel mee eens dat de hulpverlening moet rekening houden met de culturele of religieuze achtergrond van de persoon.





> Vanuit mijn geloof bezien is dit shirk (afgoderij) en vergelijkbaar met het verhaal van de shaman. Ik zou simpel weg zo iemand adviseren om te stoppen met het contact zoeken met geesten, omdat het alleen maar ellende brengt.


 :vreemd: 

Een hulpverlener, die aanraadt af te zien van smeekbedes en koranrecitaties is in orde wat jou betreft ?

----------


## naam

> Een aanwijzing.




 :schok:  :ole:

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Hallucinaties hebben is iets heel anders dan bezetenheid. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld hallucineren waar bij je transmitterstoffen op hol slaan en je geuren kunt zien en beelden kunt horen en daarbij allerlei wanen krijgen. Meestal gaat het gepaard met warrig praten, van de hak op de tak etc.
> 
> Een verschijning van een djinn in een bepaalde vorm, is geen hallucinatie. Soms zijn er meerdere mensen die datzelfde fenomeen zien, en die zijn dan niet allemaal tegelijk aan het hallucineren.
> 
> Het is dus zaak om dit goed te onderzoeken. 
> ...


Je gaat er dus automatisch van uit dat de geesten die man ziet echt zijn, terwijl daar ook een alternatieve geneeskundige psychologische verklaring voor is. Zoals de psychiater stelt.

----------


## totaal

ik vind het wel jammer dat Snowwhite mijn bijdrage niet leest door jullie gekakel over psychologische onzin. Jullie weten helemaal niets.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> ik vind het wel jammer dat Snowwhite mijn bijdrage niet leest door jullie gekakel over psychologische onzin. Jullie weten helemaal niets.



Zie het als de donkere achtergrond, waartegen je je stralende deugden etaleert. Een noodzakelijk Kwaad als het ware.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Totaal,

Samenvattend,

De duivel is geschapen als slang en van het begin af slecht. (De passages uit Jesaja en Ezechil handelen over mensen niet Satan).

Satan bevindt zich nu in de hemel.

Demonen zijn slechte engelen en worden berecht:

_Judas 1:6 En de engelen, die hun beginsel niet bewaard hebben, maar hun eigen woonstede verlaten hebben, heeft Hij tot het oordeel des groten dags met eeuwige banden onder de duisternis bewaard._

Wil je dit nu analoog voor jouw geloof invullen, ik heb vraagtekens gezet bij wat ik niet weet.

*Islam*

God is de Schepper

Adam geschapen uit klei
Afstammelingen mensen
Vrije wil

Engelen geschapen uit licht
Ze verwekken niet en hebben geen geslacht
Geen vrije wil

Satan (Iblies) geschapen uit vuur
Afstammelingen djinns
Vrije wil (gelovige en ongelovige djinns)

*Christendom*

God is de Schepper

Adam geschapen uit ???
Afstammelingen mensen
Vrije wil

Engelen geschapen uit ???
Goede engelen geen vrije wil???
nageslacht???

Slechte engelen demonen wel vrije wil???
Mannelijke en vrouwelijke slechte engelen/demonen
hebben slechte engelen nageslacht?

Satan is slang geschapen door God
Geen nageslacht????




Er zijn geen djinns in het christendom maar slechte engelen???

----------


## Snowwhite

@Totaal

Nee ik heb de film Fire in The Sky niet gezien, het verhaal nachtelijk bezoek lijkt een beetje op wat ik heb geplaatst uit de malleus maleficarum:

_Husbands have actually seen Incubus devils xxxxxxx their wives, although they have thought that they were not devils but men. And when they have taken up a weapon and tried to run them through, the devil has suddenly disappeared, making himself invisible. And then their wives have thrown their arms around them, although they have sometimes been hurt, and railed at their husbands, mocking them, and asking them if they had eyes, or whether they were possessed of devils._

Tot vandaag de dag, roepen sommige mensen ze ook zelf op middels luciferian tantra. 

(Moge God ons bijstaan)

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Heb je daar bewijs van?


Ik heb net gezegd dat er miljoenen mensen zijn geweest door de eeuwen heen die ervaringen met djinns hebben gehad, je kunt ze niet allemaal als verzonnen afdoen. 
*Goed lezen Naam.*




> Nog even terugkomend op mijn vraag. ZIjn djinns alleen onzichtbaar en kun je tegen ze aanbotsen.


Ik heb ook al meerdere malen vermeld, dat djinns vormen kunnen aannemen, *goed lezen Naam.* En inderdaad je kunt bijvoorbeeld per ongeluk op ze spugen of stappen, of heet water op ze gooien in de gootsteen. Ze kunnen dan kwaad worden en wraak nemen (slaan, bezetten).

Wat betreft wat een ongelovige moet doen is een vreemde vraag want jij gelooft niet in God, noch in de duivel noch in djinns of engelen, dus volgens een ongelovige is alles psychologisch te verklaren:




> terwijl daar ook een alternatieve geneeskundige psychologische verklaring voor is

----------


## Snowwhite

HP Pas: hindoes betalen ook premies of niet soms?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik heb net gezegd dat er miljoenen mensen zijn geweest door de eeuwen heen die ervaringen met djinns hebben gehad, je kunt ze niet allemaal als verzonnen afdoen.



Miljoenen mensen zien nog dagelijks dat de ondergaande zon groter is dan de middagzon. Zelfs als ze weten dat het niet klopt, wat in dit geval eenvoudig na te gaan is. Zien (en waarnemen berhaupt) is voor een heel belangrijk deel een psychologisch proces. Het heet niet voor niets waar-*nemen*; de taal is verstandiger dan haar gebruikers.
Bij wetenschappelijke waarnemingen getroost men zich grote inspanningen om het psychologische aspect uit te schakelen. Paranormale verschijnselen onttrekken zich met grote hardnekkigheid aan dit soort waarneming.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Hallucinaties hebben is iets heel anders dan bezetenheid. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld hallucineren waar bij je transmitterstoffen op hol slaan en je geuren kunt zien en beelden kunt horen en daarbij allerlei wanen krijgen. Meestal gaat het gepaard met warrig praten, van de hak op de tak etc.


Hallucinaties kunnen ook door de djinn veroorzaakt worden.

Uit Jinn and human sickness van Dr Abu'l Mundhir Khaleel Ibn Ibraheem Ameen

*Kinds of sickness and harm caused bij the jinn*

The jinn may cause many different types of sickness and harm to humans, affecting their psychology, moods, body, wealth, possessions, business, relations, with others or studies.
The sicknesses that we are going tot discuss may happen either because of the human being overpowered by the jinn, or because of witchcraft. 
These sicknesses include the following:

1 Intense fear

2 Psychological and nervous diseases (insanity, depression, anxiety, tension, epilepsy, waswaas (whispers from the shaytan), personality disorders).

3 Physical sickness (i.e., physical sickness that human medicine is unable to treat, and for which there is no medical cause)

4 Hallucinations

5 Stirring up hatred between people, causing enmity and division between people such as husband and wife, business partners, friends, family

6 Female diseases (infertility, heavy bleeding and menstrual irregularities, infections)

7 Sexual problems (impotency, premature ejaculation)

8 Tampering with and causing damage to houses and material possessions (causing fires, throwing furniture about, throwing stones at the house)

----------


## Snowwhite

> Miljoenen mensen zien nog dagelijks dat de ondergaande zon groter is dan de middagzon. Zelfs als ze weten dat het niet klopt, wat in dit geval eenvoudig na te gaan is. Zien (en waarnemen berhaupt) is voor een belangrijk deel een psychologisch proces. Het heet niet voor niets waar-nemen; de taal is verstandiger dan haar gebruikers.


Wie zegt dan dat het niet klopt dat djinns niet bestaan, jij kunt niet het tegendeel bewijzen. Je beweert gewoon dat al deze miljoenen mensen door de eeuwen heen, uit allerlei culturen, en zelfs vandaag de dag in Nederland, massaal staan te hallucineren of het uit hun duim hebben verzonnen. Dat is niet logisch.

_When a spoonful of milk from the bowl was held up to the trunk of the statue, the liquid was seen to disappear, apparently taken in by the idol. Word of the event spread quickly, and by mid-morning it was found that statues of the entire Hindu pantheon in temples all over North India were taking in milk._

----------


## H.P.Pas

> 3 Physical sickness (i.e., physical sickness that human medicine is unable to treat, and for which there is no medical cause)


Voor 1983 werd AIDS door djinns veroorzaakt.
Voor 1860 de meeste bacterile infecties ook.
In het de oude steentijd werden alle ziekten door djinns veroorzaakt.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _When a spoonful of milk from the bowl was held up to the trunk of the statue, the liquid was seen to disappear, apparently taken in by the idol. Word of the event spread quickly, and by mid-morning it was found that statues of the entire Hindu pantheon in temples all over North India were taking in milk._


Het 'verschijnsel' was even snel weer verdwenen als het opgedoken was. 




> The bandwagon effect is well-documented in behavioral psychology and has many applications. The general rule is that conduct or beliefs spread among people, as fads clearly do, with "the probability of any individual adopting it increasing with the proportion who have already done so".[1] As more people come to believe in something, others also "hop on the bandwagon" regardless of the underlying evidence. The tendency to follow the actions or beliefs of others can occur because individuals directly prefer to conform, or because individuals derive information from others. Both explanations have been used for evidence of conformity in psychological experiments. For example, social pressure has been used to explain Asch's conformity experiments[2], and information has been used to explain Sherif's autokinetic experiment.[3]
> 
> When individuals make rational choices based on the information they receive from others, economists have proposed that information cascades can quickly form in which people decide to ignore their personal information signals and follow the behavior of others.[4] Cascades explain why behavior is fragile--people understand that they are based on very limited information. As a result, fads form easily but are also easily dislodged. Such informational effects have been used to explain political bandwagons.[5]


Dit is mijn eigen favoriet:




> A penis panic is a mass hysteria event or panic in which male members of a population suddenly experience the belief that their genitals are getting smaller or disappearing entirely. Penis panics have occurred around the world, most notably in Africa and Asia. Local beliefs in many instances assert that such physical changes are often fatal. In cases where the fear of the penis being retracted is secondary to other conditions, psychological diagnosis and treatments are under development. It is becoming increasingly clear that these forms of mass hysteria are more common than previously thought. Injuries have occurred when stricken men have resorted to apparatus such as needles, hooks, fishing line, and shoe strings, to prevent the disappearance of their penises. An epidemic struck Singapore in 1967, resulting in thousands of reported cases. Government and medical officials alleviated the outbreak only by a massive campaign to reassure men of the anatomical impossibility of retraction together with a media blackout on the spread of the condition.

----------


## naam

> @Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb net gezegd dat er miljoenen mensen zijn geweest door de eeuwen heen die ervaringen met djinns hebben gehad, je kunt ze niet allemaal als verzonnen afdoen. 
> *Goed lezen Naam.*


Dat is je bewijs? Dat is helemaal geen bewijs, of wel erg mager. Waarom kun je ze niet allemaal als verzonnen afdoen. Het kunnen mensen zijn die in de war zijn, geestelijke ziekten hebben etc....

*Goed lezen snow*, ik zou graag wetenschappelijk bewijs willen zien. Niet iets van zoveel mensen kunnen niet ongelijk hebben. Hetzelfde bewijs zou dan gelden dat het allemaal marsmannetjes zijn als je daarin gelooft.
Als er 4 mijard djinns zijn, is er vast wel een bereid om een interview te geven.





> Ik heb ook al meerdere malen vermeld, dat djinns vormen kunnen aannemen, *goed lezen Naam.* En inderdaad je kunt bijvoorbeeld per ongeluk op ze spugen of stappen, of heet water op ze gooien in de gootsteen. Ze kunnen dan kwaad worden en wraak nemen (slaan, bezetten).
> 
> Wat betreft wat een ongelovige moet doen is een vreemde vraag want jij gelooft niet in God, noch in de duivel noch in djinns of engelen, dus volgens een ongelovige is alles psychologisch te verklaren:


Je hebt ongelovige djinns toch? Wat doen die als die de duivel tegenkomen. Het zijn dezelfde wezens en ze kunnen elkaar zien. 


Heet water op ze gooien in de gootsteen? Hou groot dan wel klein zijn ze als ze geen andere vormen aannemen.
Hoe merk je wanneer een djinn je slaat? Slaat die alleen moslims omdat die in djinns geloven?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> 3 Physical sickness (i.e., physical sickness that human medicine is unable to treat, and for which there is no medical cause)
> 
> 
> Voor 1983 werd AIDS door djinns verorzaakt.
> Voor 1860 de meeste bacterile infecties ook.
> In het de oude steentijd werden alle ziekten door djinns veroorzaakt.


AIDS werd nooit door djinns veroorzaakt. De oorzaak van de ziekte en de geneesmiddelen waren destijds gewoon nog niet bekend. Aandoeningen waarvoor op dit moment geen genezing mogelijk is en (of?) die geen medische oorzaak hebben, kunnen veroorzaakt worden door djinns. Niet noodzakelijkerwijs natuurlijk, want misschien vindt men ooit nog oorzaak en geneesmiddel.
Hoe zouden djinns mensen ziekmaken? Ontwikkelen ze mensenvirussen en -bacterin in hun laboratoria? Knutselen ze aan menselijk DNA om erfelijke ziektes in te voeren?
Resteert ook hier de vraag: wat schieten djinns op met het ziekmaken van mensen?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik heb ook al meerdere malen vermeld, dat djinns vormen kunnen aannemen, *goed lezen Naam.* En inderdaad je kunt bijvoorbeeld per ongeluk op ze spugen of stappen, of heet water op ze gooien in de gootsteen. Ze kunnen dan kwaad worden en wraak nemen (slaan, bezetten).<...>


 :nerveus: 
Je begrijpt volgens mij naam niet goed. Ze zijn _alleen_ onzichtbaar voor ons, dus fysiek aanwezig. Sommige dieren kunnen hen zien, en dieren zijn fysiologisch niet toegerust om in andere dimensies te kijken.
Als je heet water over een djinn in de gootsteen gooit (waarom zit een djinn in vredesnaam in de gootsteen?) of op eentje stapt (in normale doen zijn ze vrij klein?), dan moet je daar iets van merken. Een tijdje geleden ben ik eens, 's avonds laat, per ongeluk bovenop een kikker gestapt toen ik mijn huis verliet. Het dier was zo dom geweest om zich direct voor mijn voordeur te positioneren. Zoiets dus.
Maar Snowwhite, alle gekheid op een stokje. Je zit ons hier toch allemaal fantastisch in de maling te nemen?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hoe zouden djinns mensen ziekmaken?


Met amalgaamvullingen; tandartsen zijn eigenlijk djinns. Dat is meer een thema voor gevorderden.

----------


## totaal

haha, Snowwhite veegt de vloer aan met iedereen. De zogenaamde westerse intellectuele atheisten komen niet verder dan gekakel over hallucinaties en een beetje schoppen. 

Hee Snwowhite lees dit eens; Fire in The Sky is op DVD verkrijgbaar, 10 euro

http://www.travis-walton.com/ordinary.html

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hee Snwowhite lees dit eens; Fire in The Sky is op DVD verkrijgbaar, 10 euro
> 
> http://www.travis-walton.com/ordinary.html





> Turkey Springs was the best contract, profitwise, Mike had ever been awarded.


I bet it was.  :piraat: 

Wat het met djinns te maken heeft begrijp ik niet helemaal.

----------


## totaal

Where in hell am I? . . . Oh my God — the hospital! They brought me here to the hospital! I thought.

It was very hot and humid. The heavy air was almost stifling. It smelled slightly stale and muggy. I was sweating; warm moisture beaded my temples. Feeling my jacket bunched up under my arms, I wondered why a nurse had not removed it. I still had all my work clothes on, even my boots, and the jacket was just too warm. I must be injured so bad there wasn't time to take off my coat, I thought. Maybe I was in an emergency room of some kind.

Then I felt something pressing down lightly on my chest. It felt cool and smooth. I looked down and managed to hold my eyes open long enough to see that my shirt and jacket were pushed up around my shoulders, exposing my chest and abdomen. A strange device curved across my body. It was about four or five inches thick and I could feel that it extended from my armpits to a few inches above my belt. It curved down to the middle of each side of my rib cage. It appeared to be made of shiny, dark gray metal or plastic.

I looked past the upper edge of the device. I could see the blurry figures of the doctors, leaning over me with their white masks and caps. They were wearing unusual, orange-colored surgical gowns. I could not make out their faces clearly.

Abruptly my vision cleared. The sudden horror of what I saw rocked me as I realized that I was definitely not in a hospital.

I was looking squarely into the face of a horrible creature! It looked steadily back at me with huge, luminous brown eyes the size of quarters.

I looked frantically around me. There were three of them! I struck out at the two on my right, hitting one with the back of my arm, knocking it into the other one. My swing was more of a push than a blow, I was so weakened. The one I touched felt soft through the cloth of its garment. The muscles of its puny physique yielded with a sponginess that was more like fat than sinew. The creature was light and had fallen back easily.


Image courtesy Michael H. Rogers 1996 
I lunged unsteadily to my feet and staggered back against a utensil-arrayed bench that followed the curve of one wall. I leaned there heavily, keeping my eyes riveted on those horrid entities.

My action had caused the device across my chest to crash to the floor. No wires or tubes connected it to me, or to anything else. It rocked back and forth on its upper side. The rocking sent shifting beams of greenish light out onto the floor, from the underside of the machine.

My aching body would not do what I told it to. My legs felt too weak to hold me up. I leaned heavily on the counter. The monstrous trio of humanoids started toward me. Their hands reached out at me.

With the superhuman effort of a cornered animal, I ground out the strength to defend myself. Fighting the splitting pain in my skull, I grabbed for something from the bench with which to fend them off. My hand seized on a thin transparent cylinder about eighteen inches long. It was too light to be an effective club. I needed something sharp. I tried to break the tip off the tube. I smashed the end of the glasslike wand down on the waist-high metal slab I had been lying on. It would not break.

I sprang into a fighting stance with my legs spread wide to brace for the attack. I lashed out with the weapon at the advancing creatures, screaming desperate, hysterical threats. The creatures slowed but continued toward me, their hands outstretched.

"Keep back, damn you!" I shrieked menacingly.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Totaal,

Bedankt voor je link naar fire in the sky….

Kun je mijn vragen beantwoorden? Begin bij het begin: God is de Schepper.

Jouw posting samenvattend,

De duivel is geschapen als slang en van het begin af slecht. (De passages uit Jesaja en Ezechil handelen over mensen niet Satan).

Satan bevindt zich nu in de hemel.

Demonen zijn slechte engelen en worden berecht:

_Judas 1:6 En de engelen, die hun beginsel niet bewaard hebben, maar hun eigen woonstede verlaten hebben, heeft Hij tot het oordeel des groten dags met eeuwige banden onder de duisternis bewaard._

Wil je dit nu analoog voor jouw geloof invullen, ik heb vraagtekens gezet bij wat ik niet weet.

*Islam*

God is de Schepper

Adam geschapen uit klei
Afstammelingen mensen
Vrije wil

Engelen geschapen uit licht
Ze verwekken niet en hebben geen geslacht
Geen vrije wil

Satan (Iblies) geschapen uit vuur
Afstammelingen djinns
Vrije wil (gelovige en ongelovige djinns)

*Christendom*

God is de Schepper

Adam geschapen uit ???
Afstammelingen mensen
Vrije wil

Engelen geschapen uit ???
Goede engelen geen vrije wil???
nageslacht???

Slechte engelen demonen wel vrije wil???
Mannelijke en vrouwelijke slechte engelen/demonen
hebben slechte engelen nageslacht?

Satan is slang geschapen door God
Geen nageslacht????




Er zijn geen djinns in het christendom maar slechte engelen???

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Dat is je bewijs? Dat is helemaal geen bewijs, of wel erg mager. Waarom kun je ze niet allemaal als verzonnen afdoen. Het kunnen mensen zijn die in de war zijn, geestelijke ziekten hebben etc....


Dus als Totaal en ik een man zien wegrennen, die tevergeefs een horloge probeerde te stelen bij een markt kraam, dan zeg jij als politie agent, dat wij in de war zijn, mogelijkerwijze geestes ziek zijn en dat onze waarnemingen niet tellen? Analoog gedacht, is het dan ook niet wetenschappelijk bewezen dat er een potentiele dief was.

Nogmaals, er zijn miljoenen mensen die ervaringen hebben met de djinn: maria verschijningen, beelden die melk drinken, maria beelden waarbij een oog gaat tranen of bloeden, seksuele ervaringen met incubi, succubi (zie luciferian tantra, verslagen van duizenden mensen, Kelly cahill, nonnen etc.), klopgeesten (met hele families als getuigen), allemaal WAARNEMINGEN waarbij meerdere getuigen aanwezig zijn geweest, in alle culturen, tijden, en lagen van bevolking. Zelfs als de helft gelogen zou zijn, dan nog…….

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Charles,




> Je begrijpt volgens mij naam niet goed. Ze zijn alleen onzichtbaar voor ons, dus fysiek aanwezig. Sommige dieren kunnen hen zien, en dieren zijn fysiologisch niet toegerust om in andere dimensies te kijken.


Nee je hebt het niet begrepen. 

In het openingsstuk staat:

_The Arabic word Jinn is from the verb 'Janna' which means to hide or conceal. Thus, they are physically invisible from man as their description suggests._

Echter even later bij 'abilities':

_One of the powers of the Jinn, is that they are able to take on any physical form they like. Thus, they can appear as humans, animals trees and anything else. Over the last few years the interest in the subject of aliens and UFO's has become heightened._

Djinns en engelen kunnen vormen aannemen, zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man.




> Als je heet water over een djinn in de gootsteen gooit (waarom zit een djinn in vredesnaam in de gootsteen?) of op eentje stapt (in normale doen zijn ze vrij klein?), dan moet je daar iets van merken. Een tijdje geleden ben ik eens, 's avonds laat, per ongeluk bovenop een kikker gestapt toen ik mijn huis verliet. Het dier was zo dom geweest om zich direct voor mijn voordeur te positioneren. Zoiets dus.


*The dwelling-places of the jinn*

The jinn live on this earth where we do. They are mostly to be found in ruins and unclean places like bathrooms, dunghills, garbage dumps and graveyards. 

Hence the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) taught us to take precautions when entering such places, by reciting the athkar (prayers) prescribed by Islam. 

One of these was reported by Anas ibn Maalik (may Allah be pleased with him), who said:

_"When the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) entered the toilet, he would say,

'Allahumma innee a'oothu bika min al-khubuthi wa'l-khaba'ith 

(O Allah, I seek refuge with You from the evil ones, male and female(dus djinns)).'"_

(Reported by al-Bukhaari, 142; and Muslim, 375).




> Maar Snowwhite, alle gekheid op een stokje. Je zit ons hier toch allemaal fantastisch in de maling te nemen?


Hoezo? Ben je weer aan het smoezen met Is_*no*_good achter mijn rug op? Fluistert hij je weer in dat ik een leugenares ben en een internet troll?

Nee Charles, ik zit je niet in de maling te nemen.

----------


## totaal

@@ Charles,

Het bewijs dat jij en je atheistische collega's uit je nek kletsen. 

Als er 1 christelijke website is die juist NIET de leer van de 3 eenheid verkondigt is het wel www.goedbericht.nl 

Snowwhite, ik kan niet altijd op jou reageren omdat deze website moeilijk te openen is. Zware website, duurt soms lang.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dus als Totaal en ik een man zien wegrennen, die tevergeefs een horloge probeerde te stelen bij een markt kraam, dan zeg jij als politie agent, dat wij in de war zijn, mogelijkerwijze geestes ziek zijn en dat onze waarnemingen niet tellen?


Hangt er vanaf. Als jullie verklaren dat de verdachte zich op de vlucht in een kraai veranderde en na een ronde om de kerktoren in noordelijke richting weggevlogen is, lijkt mij nader onderzoek geboden.



> Analoog gedacht, is het dan ook niet wetenschappelijk bewezen dat er een potentiele dief was.


Elke politieagent zal vragen waaraan jullie gezien denken te hebben, dat de man probeerde te stelen; dat is pure routine, met goede reden deel van zijn opleiding.



> Nogmaals, er zijn miljoenen mensen die ervaringen hebben met de djinn: 
> maria verschijningen, beelden die melk drinken, maria beelden waarbij een oog gaat tranen of bloeden, seksuele ervaringen met incubi, succubi (zie luciferian tantra, verslagen van duizenden mensen, Kelly cahill, nonnen etc.),


Ik ken er niet n.



> klopgeesten (met hele families als getuigen), allemaal WAARNEMINGEN waarbij
> meerdere getuigen aanwezig zijn geweest in alle culturen, tijden, en lagen van bevolking.


Nog nooit in de wereldgeschiedenis heeft iemand een klopgeest waargenomen. Mensen hebben geluiden gehoord, waarvan zij de oorsprong niet konden vinden. Is mij ook wel gebeurd.



> Zelfs als de helft gelogen zou zijn, dan nog.


De gelijkstelling van onwaarheid met leugen is de schadelijkste aller onwaarheden. De leugen bestaat wel maar in het algemeen spreken mensen onwaarheid omdat ze de waarheid niet kennen; ook al heb jij dat anders geleerd.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> werkelijk fantastisch.


Rijkelijk fantastisch.
Inderdaad.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> 


 :petaf: 
Kun je het toch niet laten je ermee te bemoeien ?  :Wink:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife, long time no see..........

Wat is jouw mening eigenlijk?

Is Satan een gevallen engel, of heb jij dezelfde mening als Totaal.

Zijn demonen gevallen engelen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg Charlus,

Wat betreft AIDS, ik heb hier andere verhalen over gehoord, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik de klok heb horen luiden maar nog geen ide heb waar de klepel hangt. 

http://www.virusmyth.com/aids/data/panel/aidsreport.pdf

http://www.trafford.com/07-2938

Nergens heb ik overigens gezegd dat HIV besmetting door een djinn wordt veroorzaakt.
Misschien is er voor aids wel een (beter) medicijn (dan AZT), maar hebben we het nog niet gevonden, of is aids iets anders dan wat we altijd gedacht hebben. Allahoe 3alem (God weet het best).

Nogmaals ik weet er niet genoeg van, behalve dan dat er verschil van mening over is onder de wetenschappers.

In alle gevallen is het goed om Koran te reciteren, en je te houden aan de islam, meaning, sex binnen het huwelijk.

*The Legitimacy of Seeking Medical Treatment*

The Prophet (SAWS) sought medical treatment and ordered his Companions to do so as well. 

_Jabir narrated that the Prophet (SAWS) said, "There is a remedy for every malady, and when the remedy is applied to the disease, it is cured with the permission of Allah, the Exalted and Glorious." (Muslim)_

Commenting on this hadith, Ibnul-Qayyim wrote, "The Prophet (SAWS) made cure conditional on applying medicine to the (right) illness. (Just as every creature has an opposite), every disease has an opposite remedy that can cure it…"

In fact, numerous Prophetic ahadith support the view that seeking medical treatment is perfectly acceptable, and even encouraged, in Islam.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Totaal,

Inderdaad is het heel erg lasting om op deze site te komen, daar heb ik met mijn verbinding ook regelmatig last van. 

Ik zou toch graag antwoorden willen hebben op mijn vragen.

*Christendom*

God is de Schepper

Juist of onjuist volgens jou?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife, ja druk druk druk..........Hmm net stoofschotel gemaakt van lamsvlees met hindoestaanse masala..........

----------


## Snowwhite

*How Does Satan Get to the Souls of Humans?*

The secret whispering

Satan is able to reach the thought and the heart of the human. He does it in such a way that the human does not perceive it or recognize it. He has been helped in this manner by the nature in which he has been created. This is the thing known as the whisper or thought that enters a humans mind. Allah informs us of that when He calls him

_the mischievous whisperer, who whispers into the hearts of mankind (al-Naass 4-5)._ 

Ibn Katheer says in his commentary to this verse, Satan perches and lurks at the heart of the human. If he is neglectful, Satan whispers into his heart. If he is remembers Allah, Satan withdraws.

And it is confirmed in Sahih al-Bukhari that the Prophet (peace be upon him) said,

_Satan flows in the children of Adam like the flowing of the blood._

It was that secret whispering that misled and deceived Adam and lead him to eat from the tree. 




> But Satan whispered to him, saying: 0 Adam! Shall I show you the tree of immortality and power that wastes not away? (Taha 120).


And, also, Satan may take the shape of a human, and may talk to humans and order them to do things or not to do things.

----------


## naam

> Goedemorgen Charlus,
> 
> 
> 
> Nee je hebt het niet begrepen. 
> 
> In het openingsstuk staat:
> 
> _The Arabic word Jinn is from the verb 'Janna' which means to hide or conceal. Thus, they are physically invisible from man as their description suggests._
> ...


Ja, ja, hoe weet je dat dat waar is?




> *The dwelling-places of the jinn*
> 
> The jinn live on this earth where we do. They are mostly to be found in ruins and unclean places like bathrooms, dunghills, garbage dumps and graveyards.


Enig idee waarom ze dat doen. Zitten ze daar, hangen ze daar rond. 

Wat is daar de reden van? Mijn bathroom is erug clean overigens. Een bathroom is in de regel een clean place dacht ik. Misschien vroeger niet?

Nogmaals, djinns zijn fysiek in onze wereld aanwezig, waarom botst er nooit een met een mens en waarom geven ze niet even een interview?

Wat is de reden om verborgen te blijven. Interactie is toch niets mis mee.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen hokus pokus pas,




> Dit is mijn eigen favoriet:
> 
> A penis panic is a mass hysteria event or panic in which male members of a population suddenly experience the belief that their genitals are getting smaller or disappearing entirely. Penis panics have occurred around the world, most notably in Africa and Asia. Local beliefs in many instances assert that such physical changes are often fatal. In cases where the fear of the penis being retracted is secondary to other conditions, psychological diagnosis and treatments are under development. It is becoming increasingly clear that these forms of mass hysteria are more common than previously thought. Injuries have occurred when stricken men have resorted to apparatus such as needles, hooks, fishing line, and shoe strings, to prevent the disappearance of their penises. An epidemic struck Singapore in 1967, resulting in thousands of reported cases. Government and medical officials alleviated the outbreak only by a massive campaign to reassure men of the anatomical impossibility of retraction together with a media blackout on the spread of the condition.


THE MALLEUS MALEFICARUM

PART II, QUESTION I. CHAPTER VII

*How, as it were, they Deprive Man of his Virile Member.*

We have already shown that they can take away the male organ, not indeed by actually
despoiling the human body of it, in the manner which we have already declared. And of this we shall instance a few examples.

In the town of Ratisbon a certain young man who had an intrigue with a girl, wishing to leave her, lost his member; that is to say, some glamour was cast over it so that he could see or touch nothing but his smooth body. In his worry over this he went to a tavern to drink wine; and after he had sat there for a while he got into conversation with another woman who was there, and told her the cause of his sadness, explaining everything, and demonstrating in his body that it was so. The woman was astute, and asked whether he suspected anyone; and when he named such a one, unfolding the whole matter, she said: “If persuasion is not enough, you must use some violence, to induce her to restore to you your health.” So in the evening the young man watched the way by which the witch was in the habit of going, and finding her, prayed her to restore to him the health of his body. And when she maintained that she was innocent and knew nothing about it, he fell upon her, and winding a towel tightly about her neck, choked her, saying: “Unless you give me back my health, you shall die at my hands.” Then she, being unable to cry out, and growing black, said: “Let me go, and I will heal you.” The young man then relaxed the pressure of the towel, and the witch touched him with her hand between the thighs, saying: “Now you have what you desire.” And the young man, as he afterwards said, plainly felt, before he had verified it by looking or touching, that his member had been restored to him by the mere touch of the witch.

A similar experience is narrated by a certain venerable Father from the Dominican House of Spires, well known in the Order for the honest of his life and for his learning. “One day,” he says, “while I was hearing confessions, a young man came to me and, in the course of his confession, woefully said that he had lost his member. Being astonished at this, and not being willing to give it easy credence, since the opinion of the wise it is a mark of light-heartedness to believe too easily, I obtained proof of it when I saw nothing on the young man's removing his clothes and showing the place. Then, using the wisest counsel I could, I asked whether he suspected anyone of having so bewitched him. And the young man said that he did suspect someone, but that she was absent and living in Worms. Then I said: ‘I advise you to go to her as soon as possible and try your utmost to soften her with gentle words and promises’; and he did so. For he came back after a few days and thanked me, saying that he was whole and had recovered everything. And I believed his words, but again proved them by the evidence of my eyes.”

But there are some points to be noted for the clearer understanding of what has already been written concerning this matter. First, it must in no way be believed that such members are really torn right away from the body, but that they are hidden by the devil through some prestidigitory art so that they can be neither seen nor felt. And this is proved by the authorities and by argument; although is has been treated of before, where Alexander of Hales says that a Prestige, properly understood, is an illusion of the devil, which is not caused by any material change, but exists only in the perceptions of him who is deluded, either in his interior or exterior senses.

----------


## Snowwhite

Zoals al eerder vermeld is de malleus maleficarum geen islamitische bron.

Wat wel voorkomt in onze bronnen is een soort hekserij zodat de man impotent wordt, dat heet Rabt geloof ik, in het arabisch.

As for a person struck by magic he might experience the following:

1. Dislike of ones spouse, as indicated in the Quraan by the following verse (interpretation of the meaning): 

_"And from these (angels) people learn that by which they cause separation between a man and his wife..." (Al-Baqarah, 2:102)._ 

2. Different attitude in the house from that which is outside the house. For example, a person will feel that he is missing his family when is outside the house but when he goes home, love changes quickly to extreme hatred.

*3. Inability to have sexual intercourse with ones spouse.*

4. Frequent miscarriage for pregnant women.

5. Sudden change in behavior without obvious reason.

6. Complete loss of appetite for food.

7. Thinking or imagining one has done something when in reality one has not.

8. Sudden obedience and/or love for a particular person.

It should be noted that if a person experiences some of the above symptoms this does not necessarily mean that he is either possessed by a jinn or struck by black magic. It might be due to physiological or psychological reasons.

Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Nogmaals, djinns zijn fysiek in onze wereld aanwezig, waarom botst er nooit een met een mens


Het antwoord staat bij mij posting van 31 maart, waarom de djinn soms een mens bezet: 

b. Revenge:

i. If a person hurts an animal that were jinn, the jinn will take revenge for it.

ii. If man disturbs the jinn they would take revenge.




> en waarom geven ze niet even een interview?


Ook hier hebben we het over gehad bij waarzeggerij.

Goed lezen Naam.

----------


## totaal

@ Snowwhite,

Heb je een beetje een leuk weekend gehad? 

Misschien moet je het boek de Maskilim eens lezen. Ligt thans in alle boekhandels. Komt een moslima in voor. Weet je wat Al-Nitak betekent? 

www.maskilim.net 


@@ Reallife,

Mozes was inderdaad de redacteur van de eerste 5 bijbelboeken. Maar degenen die het hebben opgeschreven, wellicht op kleitabletten zijn de aartsvaders zelf, vanaf Adam. Dan zie je ook dat het Gilgamesj Epos een slap aftreksel is van Genesis, zoals de Koran een slap aftreksel is van de Bijbel.

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Het antwoord staat bij mij posting van 31 maart, waarom de djinn soms een mens bezet: 
> 
> b. Revenge:
> 
> i. If a person hurts an animal that were jinn, the jinn will take revenge for it.
> ...


Wat heeft waarzeggerij met een interview te maken? In een interview vraag je bijvoorbeeld naar wat het is om een djinn te zijn, wat ze van mensen vinden en hoe ze in het leven staan etc. 

Hoezo disturb a jinn? Er zijn iets van 4 miljard djinns, af en toe schop je dan toch een djinn, dat in onvermijdelijk. Als ze alleen onzichtbaar zijn dan zou je een djinn fysiek kunnen vastpakken, dat gebeurt echter nooit. 

Hoezo goed lezen, je komt steeds met standaard uitspraken van vage engelse teksten die geen antwoord geven.

----------


## totaal

Hee naam, rot 's ff op met je domme gelul.

@@ Snowwhite,

wat vind je van deze foto's?

http://dandare.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/36878534.jpg

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/4048/ufoc2cum6.jpg

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/c...T0017sized.jpg

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/c...T0014sized.jpg

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/c...T0015sized.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tcorp/2368412127/

http://content.mahalo.com/images/f/f...TNO_032008.jpg

----------


## H.P.Pas

> wat vind je van deze foto's?



http://veritaserum.com/galleries/alb...ormal_0645.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...rkisDennis.jpg

http://patronus.magie-mythen.de/bilder/hippo.jpg

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Hoezo goed lezen, je komt steeds met standaard uitspraken van vage engelse teksten die geen antwoord geven.


Nee Naam echt niet. De teksten zijn zeker niet standaard, ze komen uit allerlei bronnen, noch zijn ze vaag. Kun je niet goed engels? 




> Wat heeft waarzeggerij met een interview te maken? In een interview vraag je bijvoorbeeld naar wat het is om een djinn te zijn, wat ze van mensen vinden en hoe ze in het leven staan etc.


Waarzeggerij gebeurt ook door middel van de djinn.
De waarzegger zelf heeft dus contact met de wereld van de djinn. Ook bij iemand die bezeten is, kan soms de djinn gaan praten. 




> Hoezo disturb a jinn? Er zijn iets van 4 miljard djinns, af en toe schop je dan toch een djinn, dat in onvermijdelijk. Als ze alleen onzichtbaar zijn dan zou je een djinn fysiek kunnen vastpakken, dat gebeurt echter nooit.


Zoals ik al eerder vermeld heb, sommige djinns bezetten mensen omdat ze kwaad zijn dat hun onrecht is aangedaan. Bijvoorbeeld als er heet water gegooid wordt in de gootsteen, want daar zitten ze vaak of als je per ongeluk op ze spuugt. Deze voorbeelden handelen over de onzichtbare toestand van de djinn.

Maar ik wil later nog meer plaatsen over bezetenheid (InshAllah), en indien je de engelse tekst niet begrijpt geef dan een gil.

----------


## Snowwhite

Totaal, 

Ik zou toch graag antwoorden willen hebben op mijn vragen.

*Christendom*

God is de Schepper

Juist of onjuist volgens jou?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> indien je de engelse tekst niet begrijpt geef dan een gil.


Een echte uitkomst, dat dit standaardwerk intussen in een uitstekende nederlandse vertaling beschikbaar is:

http://www.bol.com/nl/p/boeken/drake...duct_judgement





> Kloeke uitgave waarin aandacht wordt besteed aan alle facetten van het verzorgen, trainen en grootbrengen van draken. Vele aspecten komen aan bod als: ben je toe aan een draak, waarschuwingen en overwegingen, stamboom en soorten draken, je draak een naam geven, woonomgeving van de draak, communiceren met draken, aanwijzingen voor het africhten van draakachtigen en om met je draak naar een show te gaan. 
> Een zachte kaft met aansprekende print omvat het rijke geheel. Het boek besluit met bronnen, lijst met Engelstalige boeken en een register. In vergelijking met de drakenboeken van Ernest Drake (2004, 2006) is dit wat soberder vormgegeven naslagwerk uitermate geschikt voor de echte drakoloog vanaf ca. 10 jaar en als geheel opnieuw een blader-, kijk- en leesboek om telkens bij de hand te nemen om er nieuwe wetenswaardigheden en handreikingen in te ontdekken.
> 
> (NBD|Biblion recensie, Mart Seerden

----------


## Snowwhite

DRAAKSTEKER Hokus Pokus Pas, alias de mythe stichter, dat boek heb jij zeker nog niet gelezen, het gaat over (@) draakjes _verzorgen_ niet steken!

----------


## totaal

@@ Snowwhite,

ik heb niet veel geluk met computers. Nu doet de muis het niet goed. De pijl zwabbert alle kanten op. Ja, God is schepper. Maar interessanter is de vraag, wie IS god? Iedereen kan wel zeggen dat 'ie god is. 

Daarom baken ik af tot de God van Israel die zich YHWH noemt. Dan nog weet je niet veel. Wat is de aard van God? 

Om die reden heeft hij/zij/het zijn zoon Jezus naar de ons gestuurd om zich te openbaren. In God is alles geschapen en DOOR Jezus is alles geschapen. 

Vergeet Mohammed. 

Vergeet Mohammed, die komt in het hele verhaal niet voor. 


Oh ja, je moet echt even op deze links klikken. 

http://www.cco.net/~trufax/ufo/raj_drone5.jpg

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/a...op-circle.html

----------


## H.P.Pas

> DRAAKSTEKER Hokus Pokus Pas, alias de mythe stichter, dat boek heb jij zeker nog niet gelezen,


Ik heb het grondig gelezen en ik heb er van genoten.

Nog een aardig werkje:

De betoverde weereld van Balthasar Bekker.

Het boek is van 1691 en bevat dus stellingnamen, die in de huidige tijd wat bevreemden. De schrijver stelt zich op het standpunt van:

_de absoluyte onmogelijkheyd, van dat de geesten, sonder eerst door den Schepper met lichamen te zyn gepaard, souden kunnen werken op malkanderen, of ook op lichamen,_

Wij weten, aan de hand van Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid, gelukkig wel beter.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> De pijl zwabbert alle kanten op.


Jouw probleem in een notendop.

----------


## totaal

hee reallife, als je niks toevoegt aan de discussie rot dan op.

@@ snowwhite

ik denk dat gevallen engelen en demonen 2 verschillende entiteiten zijn. De demonen waren er altijd al. De gevallen engelen doen denken aan de Nefilim uit Genesis 6:1-4



Uit Fire in the Sky

I was looking squarely into the face of a horrible creature! It looked steadily back at me with huge, luminous brown eyes the size of quarters.

I looked frantically around me. There were three of them! I struck out at the two on my right, hitting one with the back of my arm, knocking it into the other one. My swing was more of a push than a blow, I was so weakened. The one I touched felt soft through the cloth of its garment. The muscles of its puny physique yielded with a sponginess that was more like fat than sinew. The creature was light and had fallen back easily.

I lunged unsteadily to my feet and staggered back against a utensil-arrayed bench that followed the curve of one wall. I leaned there heavily, keeping my eyes riveted on those horrid entities.

My action had caused the device across my chest to crash to the floor. No wires or tubes connected it to me, or to anything else. It rocked back and forth on its upper side. The rocking sent shifting beams of greenish light out onto the floor, from the underside of the machine.

My aching body would not do what I told it to. My legs felt too weak to hold me up. I leaned heavily on the counter. The monstrous trio of humanoids started toward me. Their hands reached out at me.

With the superhuman effort of a cornered animal, I ground out the strength to defend myself. Fighting the splitting pain in my skull, I grabbed for something from the bench with which to fend them off. My hand seized on a thin transparent cylinder about eighteen inches long. It was too light to be an effective club. I needed something sharp. I tried to break the tip off the tube. I smashed the end of the glasslike wand down on the waist-high metal slab I had been lying on. It would not break.
I sprang into a fighting stance with my legs spread wide to brace for the attack. I lashed out with the weapon at the advancing creatures, screaming desperate, hysterical threats. The creatures slowed but continued toward me, their hands outstretched.

"Keep back, damn you!" I shrieked menacingly.

They halted. In a snarling crouch I held the tube threateningly back behind my head. I felt hopelessly trapped. I was surrounded, with my back to the wall.

They stood still, mutely. They were a little under five feet in height. They had a basic humanoid form: two legs, two arms, hands with five digits each, and a head with the normal human arrangement of features. But beyond the outline, any similarity to humans was terrifyingly absent.

Their thin bones were covered with white, marshmallowy-looking flesh. They had on single-piece coverall-type suits made of soft, swedelike material, orangish brown in color. I could not see any grain in the material, such as cloth has. In fact, their clothes did not appear even to have any seams. I saw no buttons, zippers, or snaps. They wore no belts. The loose billowy garments were gathered at the wrists and perhaps the ankles. They didn't have any kind of raised collar at the neck. They wore simple pinkish tan footwear. I could not make out the details of their shoes, but they had very small feet, about a size four by our measure.

When they extended their hands toward me, I noticed they had no fingernails. Their hands were small, delicate, without hair. Their thin round fingers looked soft and unwrinkled. Their smooth skin was so pale that it looked chalky, like ivory.

----------


## totaal

Demonen en gevallen engelen

Iedereen 'weet' dat demonen gevallen engelen zijn. Maar hoe ik ook zocht, tot dusver heb ik niet n Bijbelse aanwijzing daarvoor kunnen vinden. Punt n staat er nergens dat demonen engelen zijn. En punt twee staat nergens dat demonen gevallen zijn. 
In de Statenvertaling wordt het woord 'demon' weergegeven met 'duivel'. Dat is enorm verwarrend want het Griekse woord 'diabolos' wordt k zo weergegeven. Twee verschillende Bijbelse begrippen worden op deze mannier door elkaar gegooid. Weet u trouwens wat 'diabolos' letterlijk betekent? Inderdaad: door-elkaar-gooier...

In de NBG-vertaling wordt het woord 'demonen' soms met 'duivelen' maar gewoonlijk met 'boze geesten' weergegeven. Wat een misser! Want het NT kent wel 'boze geesten' maar dan gaat het toch cht om andere woorden in het origineel. zie Lucas 8:2 waar sprake is van boze geesten (Gr.pneumatoon ponroon).

Het begrip 'demon' was in de Griekse wereld een volstrekt neutraal woord. Het was een aanduiding van n van de vele goden. Heel duidelijk vinden we deze gewone Griekse betekenis terug in Handelingen 17:18. Daar knden de Bijbelvertalers 'demonen' niet weergeven met 'boze geesten'. Daarom heeft men in die tekst gekozen voor het vertaalwoord 'goden'.

In het Griekse OT (de zogenaamde Septuagint-vertaling) is het woord 'demon' een aanduiding van de goden der volken. Dus geheel in overeenstemming met de profane Griekse betekenis. Paulus schrijft in 1Korinthe 10:20-22 dat de volken offeren aan demonen. Dat is geen negatief waardeoordeel, zoals de vertaling 'boze geesten' suggereert, maar een vaststelling waar iedere Griek mee zou instemmen. Overigens, Paulus verwijst met deze vaststelling naar de Griekse Bijbel. Deuteronomium 32:17; Psalm 96:5

Ook in (de Griekse versie van) Psalm 96:5 komt het woord 'demonen' voor: "alle goden der volken zijn demonen". Daarmee is het woord 'demonen' gedefinieerd. Het is een aanduiding van de goden der volken. In het oorspronkelijke Hebreeuws staat hier trouwens voor demonen 'elilim' en dat betekent 'nietsen', 'nullen'... Vandaar ook dat Paulus zegt dat een afgod niets is. 1Korinthe 8:4; 10:19

In de Septuaginta komt het woord 'demonen' ook een paar keer voor in Jesaja. In de NBG weergegeven als 'veldgeesten' en in de Statenvertaling als 'duivelen'. Ten onrechte. Want in het Hebreeuws staat een woord dat gewoon 'harig' of 'geitebok' betekent. Weer een mooi voorbeeld van een vertaalwoord dat toe is aan ontmythologisering. Jesaja 13:21; 34:14

Dat het woord 'demon' een gewoon, neutraal Grieks woord was, blijkt ook uit het Griekse woord voor 'religie' of 'godsdienst' (Gr. deisi-daimonia). Letterlijk vertaald betekent het zoiets als 'demonie-vrees'. In het NT komt dit woord twee keer voor: Handelingen 17:22 en 25:19

Een demon is een afgod. B.v. van een hemelichaam (b.v. Jupiter = Zeus) of "van een vergankelijk mens, van vogels van viervoetige en van kruipende dieren". De Filistijnen hadden Dagon (een beest uit de zee...), anderen Astarte, Bal, Diana, etc. etc. En van de weinigen die het ook tegenwrdig nog erg goed doet is Mammon, de god van het geld... Romeinen1:23

Paulus was bepaald niet benauwd voor wat tegenwoordig 'occulte belasting' genoemd wordt. Hij schrijft dat alles wat in de vleeshal te koop is (inclusief het vlees dat gewijd is aan de afgoden) gegeten kon worden zonder navraag te doen uit gewetensbezwaar. Hij negeert domweg de demonen onder het motto: "de aarde is des Hren en haar volheid". 1Korinthe 10:25,26

Alles op de markt kunnen we kopen, zonder navraag te doen. Sommigen menen dat dat ze eerst grondig onderzoek moeten verrichten naar een bepaald type medicijnen vanwege vermeend gevaar van 'occulte belasting'. Zonder het te weten geven ze daarmee in feite eer aan demonen.

"Wij weten dat er geen afgod in de wereld bestaat en dat er geen God is dan En". Dat is de clou van de geschiedenis van Elia op de Karmel. Elia daagt de Bal-priesters uit en bespot Bal openlijk. De Bal-priesters worden er compleet gek van. Zeg maar gerust 'gedemoniseerd' (bezeten). Ze maakten zich insnijdingen zodat ze dropen van het bloed. Na verloop van uren geraakten ze in geestvervoering. 1Korinthe 8:4; 1Koningen 8:25-29

De tweede (en laatste) keer dat demonen genoemd worden in Paulus' brieven is in 1Timothes 4. In dit Schriftgedeelte voorzegt Paulus met grote nadruk dat bij latere gelegenheden sommigen zullen afwijken van het geloof. Dit doen zij vanwege hun belangstelling voor dwaalgeesten en leringen van demonen. Het komt er op neer dat leidinggevenden onder de gelovigen hun oren zullen laten hangen naar hetgeen in heidense religies (= leringen van demonen) geleerd wordt. 1Timothes 4:1,2

Een groot deel van de leringen in de christenheid komen (in-)direct uit het heidendom. Denk maar aan de leringen omtrent de onsterfelijke ziel, de drienheid en de hel. Door af te wijken van "het geloof" en "de gezonde leer" konden zulke heidense ideen gemeengoed worden. 

Een concreet voorbeeld van "leringen van demonen" dat de apostel zelf geeft is de ascese: het verplichte vasten en het opgedrongen celibaat en de hypocrisie die dit met zich mee zou brengen. Vlijmscherp heeft de apostel deze zaken voorzegd. 1Timothes 4:1-3

Dikwijls worden in charismatische kringen demonen in verband gebracht met drank- en vraatzucht. In het NT vinden we opmerkelijk genoeg, het tegendeel. Paulus brengt demonen juist in verband met ascese (onthouding). Jezus' tijdgenoten zeiden van de sober levende Johannes de Doper, dat hij een demon had. Mattes 11:18,19
De mededeling in Mattes 17:21 dat (geesten van) demonen slechts uitvaren door gebed n vasten is een typisch latere toevoeging. Het ontbreekt in de belangrijkste handschriften. Vasten speelt wel een uitdrukkelijke rol in "leringen van demonen" maar niet bij het uitdrijven van demonen. Uit wiens koker zou deze toevoeging komen?
Niet de Schriften maar de Farizeen leren dat Belzebul de overste van de demonen is. In Mattes 10:25 lezen we dat "men" die naam heeft bedacht. Mattheus 10:25; 12:24,27; Markus 3:22; Lucas 11:15,18,19

Het woord 'bezeten' dat dikwijls in onze Bijbelvertalingen wordt gebruikt is letterlijk vanuit de grondtekst: 'gedemoniseerd'. Zeg maar: betoverd door een demon.
Demonen zijn afgoden en dus niks. Maar vergis u niet. Achter demonen kunnen wel degelijk rele boze geesten schuil gaan. Laat niemand uit het bovenstaande de conclusie trekken dat boze geesten geen realiteit zouden zijn. In de evangelin lezen we verschillende voorbeelden van 'gedemoniseerden' in wie daadwerkelijk boze geesten huisden. Het bekendst is ongetwijfeld de geschiedenis van de bezetene in het land van de Gerasenen waar overduidelijk niet-menselijke geesten in het spel zijn. Het sterkst blijkt dit wel als de geesten uit de man komen en vervolgens verdwijnen in een grote kudde zwijnen die de afgrond in storten. Lucas 8:26-35

Dat op diverse plaatsten gezegd wordt dat demonen spreken, bestraft en uitgedreven worden is een veelvoorkomende stijlfiguur die metonymia (lett.verandering van naam) heet. Een bepaalde aanduiding staat voor iets anders. B.v. 'het zwaard' staat voor 'oorlog' (Mattes 10:34). Als in Mattes 3:5 staat dat Jeruzalem, Judea en de Jordaanstreek tot Jezus uitliep betekent dit natuurlijk: de bewoners van deze plaatsen liepen tot Hem uit. Demonen die spreken, bestraft en uitgedreven worden zijn feitelijk geesten achter demonen die spreken, bestraft en uitgedreven worden. 

In Mattes 17 vinden we de geschiedenis van een gedemoniseerde jongen, die maanziek wordt genoemd. Vergelijk deze term met het Engelse 'lunatic' wat letterlijk ook verband houdt met de maan (Latijns: luna). Van de maan staat in Genesis 1 geschreven dat ze gesteld is tot heerschappij over de nacht. De maan is een type is van de "vorst der duisternis". Mattes 17:14-21

Terwijl de Heer op de berg is, tobben Zijn discipelen beneden en zijn niet in staat om de maanzieke te genezen. Het is symbolisch voor de tijd van de afwezigheid van Heer. De apostelen waren niet in staat om het volk Isral dat in de macht van de duisternis was te bevrijden. Net als in deze geschiedenis, zal dit pas plaatsvinden wanneer de Heer opnieuw tegenwoordig zal zijn. Mattes 17:14-21

Het demonstratief uitdrijven van demonen, maakt deel uit van het Evangelie van het (nabije) Koninkrijk. Het staat in het rijtje van het opwekken van doden en het genezen van zieken. In Paulus' brieven speelt deze bediening geen rol. Mattes 4:23,24; 10:7,8; 12:28; lees verder in 'de Grote Opdracht'

Wanneer je de duisternis wilt verdrijven, moet je daar niet tegen gaan vechten en groot kabaal gaan maken (denk maar aan veel, al dan niet 'christelijk' exorcisme). En ding is slechts nodig: laat het Licht (lees: het Woord) schijnen. Er is geen machtiger wapen dan: "er staat geschreven"! Mattes 4:10,11

----------


## totaal

@@ reallife,

Jij bent hier degene die over andere postings heen walst, en nu adios.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> de mythe stichter,


Ik ?  :moe: 




> Jesaja 14:29 - Verheug u niet, gij gans Palestina! dat de roede die u sloeg, gebroken is; want uit de wortel der slang zal een basilisk voortkomen, en haar vrucht zal een vurige vliegende draak zijn. 
> Jesaja 30:6 - De last der beesten, van het zuiden, naar het land des angstes, en der benauwdheid, van waar de sterke leeuw en de oude leeuw is, de basilisk en de vurige vliegende draak; hun goederen zullen zij voeren op den rug der veulens, en hun schatten op de

----------


## totaal

@@ Snowwhite,

deze website ken je vast ook wel? Mijn favoriet, misschien pakt ' ie de URL niet vanaf het forum en moet je even copy and pasten.



http://www.enterprisemission.com/glyph.htm

http://www.enterprisemission.com/images/tank1.jpg

----------


## Joesoef

> @@ Snowwhite,
> 
> deze website ken je vast ook wel? Mijn favoriet, misschien pakt ' ie de URL niet vanaf het forum en moet je even copy and pasten.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.enterprisemission.com/glyph.htm
> 
> http://www.enterprisemission.com/images/tank1.jpg


Die graancirkels zijn een lachertje eerste klas. Gemaakt met technieken waarmee moskeen zijn gedecoreerd en waarop de bekende islamitische patronen zijn gebaseerd.

Met een stom touwtje kan je al de meest perfecte vierkant maken. Het is gewoon mensenwerk.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Denk soms dat we onze eigen demonen creeren. Angst, hang naar macht.


 :duim: 

_Er komt niet uit de kruik, als wat er in is._

Zo eenvoudig is dat.

----------


## Joesoef

> hee reallife, als je niks toevoegt aan de discussie rot dan op.



Heb jij geen manieren geleerd? Zo praat je niet tegen een ander.


Oja, zou prettig zijn als je ook je bronnen vermelde.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Pas




> Het boek is van 1691 en bevat dus stellingnamen, die in de huidige tijd wat bevreemden. De schrijver stelt zich op het standpunt van:
> 
> _de absoluyte onmogelijkheyd, van dat de geesten, sonder eerst door den Schepper met lichamen te zyn gepaard, souden kunnen werken op malkanderen, of ook op lichamen,_


_Predikant Balthasar Bekker (1634-1698) was zijn tijd ver vooruit. Hij verwierp het bijgeloof in duivels, hekserij en spoken in ‘De Betoverde Wereld’. En werd daarom destijds afgezet door de provinciale synode van Alkmaar._

Een eeuw daarvoor rondom 1500, uit Mariken van Nieumeghen:

_Mariken is een heks. Ze sluit een verbond met de duivel: in de eerste plaats uit wanhoop, maar toch ook uit verlangen naar kennis, naar zelfontplooiing. Binnen dit verbond zaait ze als levensgezellin en compagnon in het kwaad van de duivelse Moenen zeven jaar lang dood en verderf in Antwerpen.
Maar desondanks weet ze zich na zeven jaar niet alleen van de duivel te bevrijden, maar - door pauselijke tussenkomst en Maria’s bemiddeling - uiteindelijk ook Gods barmhartigheid en vergiffenis te verwerven._

MARIKEN Wie sidi, vrient? 
Wie bent u?

DE DUIVEL Een meester vol consten, Nieuwers af falende wes ic besta.
Een geleerde kunstenaar. Wat ik ook onderneem, ik faal nooit.

MARIKEN Tcomt mi alleleens met wien dat ick ga, Also lief gae ic metten quaetsten als metten besten. 
Het kan me ook niets schelen met wie ik omga. Ik ga net zo lief om met de slechtste als met de beste.

DE DUIVEL Wildi u liefde te mi werts vesten, Ick sal u consten leeren sonder ghelijcke. Die seven vrie consten*: rethorijcke, musijcke, Logica, gramatica ende geometrie, Arithmetica ende alkemie; Dwelc al consten sijn seer curable. 
Noyt vrouwe en leefde op eerde so able Als ic u maken sal.
Als je mij je liefde wilt schenken, zal ik je weergaloze kunsten leren. De zeven vrije kunsten: retorica, musica, logica, grammatica, geometrie, aritmetica en alchemie. Dit zijn zeer bijzondere kunsten.
Ik zal de knapste vrouw van je maken die ooit heeft geleefd.

MARIKEN So moetti wil zijn een constich man. Wie sidi dan?
Dan moet u wel een geleerd man zijn. Wie bent u toch?

DE DUIVEL Wat leyt u daeran? Wie ick ben en soudi met rechte vraghen niet. Ick en ben die beste van mijnen maghen* niet, Maer u dat ic emmermeer niet dan ionste en toge.
Wat kan jou dat schelen? Je kunt beter niet vragen wie ik ben. Ik ben niet de beste van de familie, maar voor jou zal ik altijd goed zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Totaal,

Je mag wel wat aardiger doen tegen Reallife.

Verder had ik gezegd dat je van harte welkom bent, zolang je niet de Koran of onze profeet Mohammed vzmh beledigd. Uitspraken als "vergeet Mohammed", of "de Koran is een slap aftreksel van de bijbel" zijn overbodig en vooral nutteloos.

Jij plaatste:




> Ja, God is schepper. Maar interessanter is de vraag, wie IS god? Iedereen kan wel zeggen dat 'ie god is. 
> 
> Daarom baken ik af tot de God van Israel die zich YHWH noemt. Dan nog weet je niet veel. Wat is de aard van God? 
> 
> Om die reden heeft hij/zij/het zijn zoon Jezus naar de ons gestuurd om zich te openbaren. In God is alles geschapen en DOOR Jezus is alles geschapen.


Op goedbericht.nl staat:




> Nergens leert de Bijbel dat de schepping tot stand is gekomen door de Vader, zoals 'Nicea' beweert. Zoals we ook nergens lezen dat de schepping uit de Zoon voortkomt. Alles is uit God de Vader en alles is door de Heer Jezus Christus. 1Korinthe 8:6; Johannes 1:3; Kolosse 1:16


Leg eens uit? Want er staat tevens "De Schrift leert expliciet op meerdere plaatsen dat er maar n God is, de Vader."

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Een eeuw daarvoor rondom 1500, uit Mariken van Nieumeghen:


Dat is fiction. (Net zoals The Exorcist, dat heeft de sheikh in jouw eerste post een beetje verkeerd begrepen.) 
Heksengeloof was overigens ook al in de 16de eeuw verre van algemeen.
Het was alleen niet ongevaarlijk zich er openlijk tegen uit de spreken. 

_Hairesis maxima est opera maleficarum non credere._

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Nee Naam echt niet. De teksten zijn zeker niet standaard, ze komen uit allerlei bronnen, noch zijn ze vaag. Kun je niet goed engels? 
> 
> 
> 
> Waarzeggerij gebeurt ook door middel van de djinn.
> ...


Mijn engels is prima. De teksten die je neerzet zijn echter heel algemeen.
Een interview is iets anders dan waarzeggerij. Als er pak hem beet 4 miljard djinns zijn kan kun je een toch gewoon ook interviewen daar zij tevens in dezelfde fysieke wereld leven. Djinns zijn alleen onzichtbaar, maar wel fysiek aanwezig. Je kunt er dus ook een gewoon vastpakken. 

Waarom zitten djinns in een gootsteen? Hebben ze niets beters te doen?
Niet erg intelligent van djinns, want ze weten toch dat er water uit de kraan kan komen. Zijn djinns over het algemeen tamelijk dom? Want rondhangen op een vuilnisbelt is nu ook niet het meest vooraanstaande wat ik mij kan vooorstellen. 

Je hebt indirect wel een andere vraag van mij beantwoord, namelijk wat doet een djinn zoal op een dag. Eerst noemde je dat ze een beetje hetzelfde doen als mensen, ook trouwen, kinderen krijgen etc. Nu vertelt je me dat ze meestal in gootstenen zitten en in general op vieze plaatsten.
Wat is daar de kick van en wat is hun motivatie. Ik snap het niet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Mijn engels is prima. De teksten die je neerzet zijn echter heel algemeen.


Echt niet, engelse teksten over chi kung, maria verschijningen, bezetenheid, ziektes, hindoe beelden die melk drinken, UFO's, sjamanisme, incubi, succubi, hekserij, graancirkels en goochelarij, noem jij "algemene" teksten? 
Al die teksten handelen over de djinn en wat ze zoal doen en waarom ze dat doen: namelijk de mensen misleiden tot het doen van shirk (afgoderij).

Jij leest gewoon niet goed, dat was met het onderwerp naraka (hel) zo, en dat Satan geen halfgod is in het trinity debat en hier in deze topic lees je weer niet goed.

Geplaatst door naam:



> Eten en slapen djinns, hebben ze ontlasting en metabolisme. Hoe lang leven ze? Gaan ze uberhaupt wel eens dood? Kunnen ze kinderen krijgen? Hoe komen ze aan hun levensonderhoud, werken ze, of zitten ze alleen mensen dwars. Dezelfde vragen gelden ook voor de duiveltjes.


Geplaatst door HP Pas




> Bij de les blijven, muggle.


Geplaatst door Snowwhite 



> In many aspects of their world, the Jinn are very similar to us. *They eat and drink, they marry, have children and they die.*


-----------------




> Een interview is iets anders dan waarzeggerij. Als er pak hem beet 4 miljard djinns zijn kan kun je een toch gewoon ook interviewen daar zij tevens in dezelfde fysieke wereld leven.


*Nogmaals* (*) Naam, waarzeggers werken met de djinn.

Bij mensen die bezeten zijn, kan de djinn te voorschijn komen en anderen die er bij staan kunnen dan praten met de djinn (via de bezetene vrouw/man).

* zie geplaatst op 6 april 2009, 23:18

_Waarzeggerij gebeurt ook door middel van de djinn.
De waarzegger zelf heeft dus contact met de wereld van de djinn. Ook bij iemand die bezeten is, kan soms de djinn gaan praten._

----------


## Joesoef

Info over djinns en psychoses :

http://www.corhoffer.nl/pdf/patientcare.pdf

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Echt niet, engelse teksten over chi kung, maria verschijningen, bezetenheid, ziektes, hindoe beelden die melk drinken, UFO's, sjamanisme, incubi, succubi, hekserij, graancirkels en goochelarij, noem jij "algemene" teksten? 
> Al die teksten handelen over de djinn en wat ze zoal doen en waarom ze dat doen: namelijk de mensen misleiden tot het doen van shirk (afgoderij).
> 
> Jij leest gewoon niet goed, dat was met het onderwerp naraka (hel) zo, en dat Satan geen halfgod is in het trinity debat en hier in deze topic lees je weer niet goed.
> *Nogmaals* (*) Naam, waarzeggers werken met de djinn.
> ...



Je snapt het gewoon niet. Waarom zou alleen een waarzegger met een djinn kunnen praten. Ze zijn fysiek in onze wereld aanwezig, dus alleen onzichtbaar, maar wel een entiteit. Een waarzegger is dus helemaal niet nodig voor een interview.
Heb je bovendien wel eens de onzin van een waarzegger gehoord? Waarzeggerij is nergens wetenschappelijk bewezen. 

Het grappige is dat uitgaat van het gegeven dat die ufo's, hekserij en andere zogenaamde bovennatuurlijke dingen ook werkelijk waar zijn, terwijl daar geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs voor is. 

Als je teksten leest dat er melk stroomt uit een hindoebeeld heb je daar kennelijk geen enkele kritische gedachte bij en ga er vanuit dat het waar is. Tja, 100 mensen hebben gezien, dus het zal wel waar zijn is een te simpele gedachte en ook niet toetsbaar.

Wel eens het programma goochelaars ontmaskert gezien? Qua inzicht in wat wel en niet waar is zit je nog in de middeleeuwen met al die bijgeloven en andere zogenaamde bosgeesten etc. 

Als er bewijs komt dat die graancirkels door mensen gemaakt zijn, ga er gemakshalve vanuit dat het toch djinns zijn geweest. Je noemt het immers weer als voorbeeld. 

Ik ben nog wel benieuwd waarom djinns in gootstenen zitten en dan toch boos worden als er water over hun heen komt. Dat is namelijk heeel dom. Ook het feit waarom ze op vieze plaatsen zitten is mij totaal onduidelijk. 

En ja de teksten zijn vaag en algemeen en geven geen enkel bewijs voor het bestaan van djinns. Als je een zin van internet haalt waarin staat dat djinns bestaan is dat niet automatisch bewijs voor het bestaan van djinns. 

Ook niet als dat gepaart gaat met zogenaamde bovennatuurlijke verschijnselen. 


Het stuk van Joesoef al gelezen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie.




> De bijbel zegt er weinig over maar mijn, in dat opzicht nuchtere inslag, zegt dat het zonde van je tijd is om je teveel in die materie te verdiepen. In sommige christelijke kringen lijkt er een soort 'cultus,' om gebedsgenezingen en het verbreken van 'vloeken,' te ontstaan en om eerlijk te zijn gaan mijn nekharen ervan overeind staan.


Het bestaan van het occulte is realiteit. Wij hebben daarvoor speciale smeekbedes/Koran versen, voor het naar binnen gaan van het toilet, of voor het slapen gaan, en de smeekbede na het fajr (ochtend) gebed en assr (namiddag) gebed. Indien men daadwerkelijk geraakt is bijvoorbeeld door hekserij, kan men ook nog roeqia doen, hierover later meer.

Verkeerd bezig zijn is naar mijns inziens, overal iets achter zoeken, alles aan hekserij of het boze oog toeschrijven terwijl je er zelf een puinhoop van maakt, amuletten maken, charlatans opzoeken, verenigingen oprichten voor ufo's etc. 

Het is goed om kennis op te doen over het wel en wee van de djinn, zijn eigenschappen (snel reizen, vormen aannemen/onzichtbaar zijn) en zijn werken (visioenen, influisteringen) zodat wij niet misleid worden.




> Een vriendin van mij vertelde me pas nog in alle oprechtheid dat ze een .demon,' uit de kruipruimte van haar huis had verjaagd door gebed waarop ik haar een beetje wazig en verbluft aan zat te kijken. Ik voel een enorme instinctieve afkeer van dergelijke zaken al vanaf mijn jeugd eigenlijk toen ik merkte dat bijv verstandelijk gehandicapten door de 'zware calvinisten,' als straf werden gezien. En ze door de evangelische kringen als een tekortkoming van geloof anders zouden ze wel ineens 'normaal,' worden door een gebed nietwaar?


Dat verstandelijk gehandicapten een straf zouden zijn, vind ik onzin. Vaak zijn die kinderen met down syndroom super lief en schattig en kunnen ze een speciale gave hebben. 




> Satan wordt in de bijbel de aanklager genoemd en de grote verleider maar is gebonden door de Almacht van God. Als je het boek Job leest en de werken van Jezus in het nieuwe testament dan heeft de satan de macht om ziekte en ellende te brengen maar ook weer binnen de perken die God stelt. 
> 
> Inderdaad als God iemand wil beproeven bijvoorbeeld.
> 
> 
> Maar bijbelteksten zijn op verschillende manieren te interpreteren. Neem een bijbeltekst als in Gen 1:4 
> 
> God zag dat het licht goed was, en hij scheidde het licht van de duisternis; 
> 
> ...


Ja maar dat zijn wel geloofszaken, die niet onbelangrijk zijn. Mijn voorlopige conclusie is dat hierover kennelijk verschillende meningen bestaan binnen de diverse stromingen in het Christendom.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam

Het grappige is dat uitgaat van het gegeven dat die pikachu's evolueren in raychu's, en andere zogenaamde wetenschappelijke dingen ook werkelijk waar zijn, terwijl daar geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs voor is. 

Honderden mensen hebben hindoe beelden melk zien drinken, honderden hebben maria verschijningen gezien, miljoenen ervaringen door de eeuwen heen met tantra sex, incubi, succubi, bezetenheid, visioenen en andere zaken gerelateerd aan de djinn, maar die WAARNEMINGEN gelden niet als wetenschappelijk bewijs, terwijl het ONTBREKEN van miljoenen tussenvormen (fossielen) en het mirakuleuze extrapoleren van koolstofdateringen wel 'bewijsvorming' betreft.

Naam volgens mij ben JIJ degene die het niet begrijpt. 
Enfin, je hebt de vrijheid om niet te geloven in God of in Engelen of Djinns, maar dan hoef je van mij ook geen vragen te stellen in deze topic. Dat lijkt me dan tijdverspilling voor mij en voor jou.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## naam

> @Naam
> 
> Het grappige is dat uitgaat van het gegeven dat die pikachu's evolueren in raychu's, en andere zogenaamde wetenschappeljke dingen ook werkelijk waar zijn, terwijl daar geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs voor is. 
> 
> Honderden mensen hebben hindoe beelden melk zien drinken, honderden hebben maria verschijningen gezien, miljoenen ervaringen door de eeuwen heen met tantra sex, incubi, succubi, bezetenheid, visioenen en andere zaken gerelateerd aan de djinn, maar die WAARNEMINGEN gelden niet als wetenschappelijk bewijs, terwijl het ONTBREKEN van miljoenen tussenvormen (fossielen) wel.
> 
> Naam volgens mij ben JIJ degene die het niet begrijpt. Enfin, je hoeft van mij niet te geloven in God of in Engelen of Djinns, maar dan hoef je van mij ook geen vragen te stellen in deze topic. Dat lijkt me dan tijdverspilling voor mij en voor jou.


Kennelijk heb je niets van de evolutietheorie gegrepen aangezien er wel veel tussenvormen zijn gevonden. En een poedel is ook nooit door god geschapen, maar door de mens.

Kun je nog wel een vraag beantwoorden waarom djinns in gootstenen zitten en toch boos worden als er water op hen komt. Dat lijkt namelijk heel dom.
Ook de reden waarom ze op vuilnisbelten rondhangen is mij volkomen vreemd. Lijkt mij ook niet slim.

Nog info gekregen vanuit het stukje dat Joesoef heeft geplaatst?

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam, have a nice day..........

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het bestaan van het occulte is realiteit.


Welnee.
_Reality is what doesn't go away if you don't believe in it._



> Wij hebben daarvoor speciale smeekbedes/Koran versen, voor het naar binnen gaan van het toilet, of voor het slapen gaan, en de smeekbede na het fajr (ochtend) gebed en assr (namiddag) gebed.


Wij niet; djinns lopen bij ons vrij in en uit; niemand doet er wat tegen, niemand merkt er wat van.
Conclusie ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ook de reden waarom ze op vuilnisbelten rondhangen is mij volkomen vreemd.





> Naam, have a nice day..........


Van Snow hoef je kennelijk geen antwoord te verwachten, wat jammer is.
My five cents:

Bij het een goed geschreven spookverhaal (ik ben dol op spookverhalen) loopt het een mens koud langs de rug; spoken en angst horen bij elkaar. Dat heeft geleid tot het misverstand, dat spoken angst zouden inboezemen; het is natuurlijk omgekeerd, angst roept spoken op. 
Voor djinns geldt hetzelfde met dien verstande, dat niet alleen uit angst maar alle mogelijke negatieve gevoelens djinns voortkomen. Die gevoelens moeten ergens vandaan komen, een onprettige omgeving is een voor de hand liggende bron. Vuilnisbelten, mestvaalten en tochtige keldergaten zijn dus een natuurlijke kweekbodem voor djinns.

----------


## naam

> Van Snow hoef je kennelijk geen antwoord te verwachten, wat jammer is.
> My five cents:
> 
> Bij het een goed geschreven spookverhaal (ik ben dol op spookverhalen) loopt het een mens koud langs de rug; spoken en angst horen bij elkaar. Dat heeft geleid tot het misverstand, dat spoken angst zouden inboezemen; het is natuurlijk omgekeerd, angst roept spoken op. 
> Voor djinns geldt hetzelfde met dien verstande, dat niet alleen uit angst maar alle mogelijke negatieve gevoelens djinns voortkomen. Die gevoelens moeten ergens vandaan komen, een onprettige omgeving is een voor de hand liggende bron. Vuilnisbelten, mestvaalten en tochtige keldergaten zijn dus een natuurlijke kweekbodem voor djinns.


Ja, ik ben het wel met je eens. Ik vind het nog wel bijzonder dat djinns zich in gootstenen bevinden en dan kennelijk verbaasd zijn en boos worden als er water over hen heen komt. We kunnen de conclusie trekken dat de intelligentie van de gemiddelde djinn errug laag is.

----------


## Joesoef

> Honderden mensen hebben hindoe beelden melk zien drinken, honderden hebben maria verschijningen gezien, miljoenen ervaringen door de eeuwen heen met tantra sex, incubi, succubi, bezetenheid, visioenen en andere zaken gerelateerd aan de djinn, maar die WAARNEMINGEN gelden niet als wetenschappelijk bewijs


Hoe zou je dat wetenschappelijk kunnen bewijzen? 





> terwijl het ONTBREKEN van miljoenen tussenvormen (fossielen) en het mirakuleuze extrapoleren van koolstofdateringen wel 'bewijsvorming' betreft.



Overdrijf je nu niet een beetje?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hoe zou je dat wetenschappelijk kunnen bewijzen?


Geduldig, hardnekkig onderzoek. 

Lang verhaal, wel interessant.




> Het is daarom gevaarlijk om 'natuurlijke' verklaringen te gaan zoeken voor de 'feiten' die Tenhaeff presenteert. Men loopt de kans zijn tijd te verspillen aan het verklaren van dingen die nooit zijn gebeurd.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik vind het nog wel bijzonder dat djinns zich in gootstenen bevinden en dan kennelijk verbaasd zijn en boos worden als er water over hen heen komt. We kunnen de conclusie trekken dat de intelligentie van de gemiddelde djinn errug laag is.


Wie bij glad wegdek een goedverzekerd occasions-automobiel op een onoverzichtelijke straathoek parkeert is niet perse dom....

----------


## naam

> Wie bij glad wegdek een goedverzekerd occasions-automobiel op een onoverzichtelijke straathoek parkeert is niet perse dom....


Maar? onvoorzichtig?

----------


## naam

> Leuke site gevonden:
> 
> Precognitie-experiment (Onder Experimenten in de toolbar.)
> Vrijwilligers voor.


Ik heb zelf als bijvak parapsychologie gehad en ook enkele experimenten gedaan. Inderdaad is het leuk materiaal, vooral de kwestie van als je iets gaat meten, je dan automatisch wat je gaat meten al beinvloed.

Heeft echter niets met djinns te maken, ik heb er geen gezien en of er iets van gemerkt.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Maar? onvoorzichtig?


_Goed verzekerd._ Op een voordeeltje uit.

Zo'n djinn in de gootsteen zoekt gewoon ruzie. Hij *wil* heibel. Niets menselijks is de djinn kennelijk vreemd.

----------


## naam

> _Goed verzekerd._ Op een voordeeltje uit.
> 
> Zo'n djinn in de gootsteen zoekt gewoon ruzie. Hij *wil* heibel. Niets menselijks is de djinn kennelijk vreemd.



Kennelijk zitten ze nooit in mijn gootsteen. Want ik merk er niets van.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Kennelijk zitten ze nooit in mijn gootsteen. Want ik merk er niets van.


Altijd goedgehumeurd aan de afwas. Zo mag ik het horen.  :Smilie: .

----------


## totaal

@@ Joesoef,

graancirkels onzin? Je hebt het mis. Eerst onderzoeken, dan oordelen. Misschien heb je het dan ook wel mis ten aanzien van de islam. 

@@ snowwhite,

Ik ben er niet op uit om mensen opzettelijk te kwetsen. Maar ik zeg hoe ik er tegenover sta. Mohammed is een nepprofeet, ALS hij al echt bestaan heeft. En de koran is een slap aftreksel van de bijbel. Als je niet tegen zulke kritiek kunt, zegt dat genoeg over de Koran. 

Jij zegt bovendien dat je respect hebt voor Jezus. Daar geloof ik niks van. Pas als je Jezus als Christus erkent en in Hem gelooft, kun je van respect spreken. Jullie moslims missen zelfreflectie. Ik geloof zelf niet in de 3-eenheid. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Jezus geen goddelijk DNA in zich heeft aangezien hij is voortgekomen uit zijn vader. 

Jezus is een beeld van God de Vader. Dat drukt een familiale relatie uit. De Vader is tegelijk moeder, zoon en dochter. YHWH heeft alles geschapen, Jezus, de Zoon mag de hele schepping verzoenen met zijn vader.

----------


## Joesoef

> @@ Joesoef,
> 
> graancirkels onzin? Je hebt het mis. Eerst onderzoeken, dan oordelen. Misschien heb je het dan ook wel mis ten aanzien van de islam.



Volstrekte onzin.

----------


## The_Reporter

> Jij zegt bovendien dat je respect hebt voor Jezus. Daar geloof ik niks van. Pas als je Jezus als Christus erkent en in Hem gelooft, kun je van respect spreken. Jullie moslims missen zelfreflectie. Ik geloof zelf niet in de 3-eenheid. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Jezus geen goddelijk DNA in zich heeft aangezien hij is voortgekomen uit zijn vader. 
> 
> Jezus is een beeld van God de Vader. Dat drukt een familiale relatie uit. De Vader is tegelijk moeder, zoon en dochter. YHWH heeft alles geschapen, Jezus, de Zoon mag de hele schepping verzoenen met zijn vader.


Wat je zegt klopt niet met het gegeven dat Adam zonder vader en moeder te hebben - geschapen is, volgens jouw redenering zou Adam dan goddelijker zijn dat Jezus 'alayhi salam en daar nog eens bovenop, de vrouw van Adam, Eva, die is zonder dat ze een moeder heeft geschapen en zou daarmee op gelijke voet komen te staan als Jezus 'alayhi salam die ook n menselijke ouder had, namelijk Maria; de schone maagd. Respect blijkt uit de waardering voor het concept van het aanbidden van de ene God en alleen de ene God op de manier zoals de ene God dat wenst en zonder daarin deelgenoten te hebben op wat voor manier dan ook - waar alle profeten naar uitnodigden. Een uitdaging...

----------


## Snowwhite

Geplaatst door Joesoef

5 september 2008, 22:16




> Verder. Of je doet alsof of er is iets heel vreemds met jou aan de hand, ergens klopt er iets niet in jouw gedrag. Wat weet ik niet en eigenlijk maakt dat ook niet uit. Ik heb zo het vermoeden dat jij zelf ook wel wat hulp kan gebruiken. Indien dat zo is, doe het.
> 
> *Ik laat je verder met rust en zal niet meer op je ingaan. Het ga je goed.*

----------


## Snowwhite

Geplaatst door Naam:




> Het stuk van Joesoef al gelezen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Totaal,




> Ik ben er niet op uit om mensen opzettelijk te kwetsen.


Volstrekt onnodig wat je doet. 




> Nergens leert de Bijbel dat de schepping tot stand is gekomen door de Vader, zoals 'Nicea' beweert. Zoals we ook nergens lezen dat de schepping uit de Zoon voortkomt. Alles is *uit* God de Vader en alles is *door* de Heer Jezus Christus.


Leg dit eens uit, "uit" en "door". 




> Jij zegt bovendien dat je respect hebt voor Jezus. Daar geloof ik niks van.


Ja, moslims houden van Jezus vrede zij met hem.

In de Koran staat:

_2:136 Zegt: "Wij geloven in Allah en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Izak, Jacob en de stammen werd nedergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons._




> Iedereen 'weet' dat demonen gevallen engelen zijn. Maar hoe ik ook zocht, tot dusver heb ik niet n Bijbelse aanwijzing daarvoor kunnen vinden. Punt n staat er nergens dat demonen engelen zijn. En punt twee staat nergens dat demonen gevallen zijn.


Wat zijn deze engelen dan?

_Openbaring 12:9 "En de grote draak werd [op de aarde] geworpen, de oude slang, die genaamd wordt duivel en de satan, die de gehele wereld verleidt; hij werd op de aarde geworpen en zijn engelen met hem."

Judas 1:6 En de engelen, die hun beginsel niet bewaard hebben, maar hun eigen woonstede verlaten hebben, heeft Hij tot het oordeel des groten dags met eeuwige banden onder de duisternis bewaard._

----------


## Joesoef

> Geplaatst door Naam:



Als ik jou was zou ik dat stuk toch maar eens lezen, er staat een verhelderende beschouwing in over bezetenen en hoe die mensen te behandelen. 

Djinns zijn een menselijke creatie om dingen te kunnen verklaren. Een gebroken been willen we direct aannemen, polio ook nog maar daar gaat men al twijfelen. Maar zodra er een kleine chemische versoring is in de hersenen waardoor mensen anders dan normaal gerag gaan vertonen is er plots een djinn in het spel.

Net als graancirkels. Die graancirkels zijn alleen te vinden in gebieden/ landen waar mensen zich kunnen veroorloven om dat soort grappen uit te halen, genoeg vrije tijd, geld genoeg om de boer schadeloos te stellen en creativiteit om het eea uitvoer te geven.

Strikt genomen doen wij ons zelf te kort door dit soort creaties in de schoenen van een ander te schuiven.

Het is ronduit schandelijk om 'behekste' mensen af te doen als bezeten door djinns. Het staat een adequate behandeling namelijk in de weg. Over het algemeen is het wel zo dat dit soort aandoeningen niet te zijn genezen maar ze zijn wel te behandelen op een manier dat de slachtoffers een redelijk leven kunnen hebben. Te twijfelen aan het imaan van die mensen is ook onterecht, daar ontbreekt het niet aan. Waar het wel aan ontbreekt zijn de juiste stofjes van de juiste hoeveelheid in de hersenen.

Spoken, djinns, graancirkels, allemaal creaties van de mens.

----------


## totaal

@@ Joesoef,

dat je mij niet goed wijs vindt, wil nog niet zeggen dat ik ongelijk heb. 


@@ The Reporter,

Adam is een type van Jezus, in veel opzichten. De familiale relatie die Adam tekent begint op het moment dat Eva geschapen wordt uit Adam. Daarvoor is Adam noch man, noch vrouw maar mannelijk en vrouwelijk. Ik durf de stelling aan dat we allen weer naar die staat terugkeren. 

In Romeinen 5 toont Paulus fundamenteel hoe Adam een type van Christus, de laatste Adam is. Alle mensen zijn zondaren en stervelingen, niet vanwege hun eigen keuze maar vanwege het feit dat ze in Adam begrepen zijn. In hfst. 5 vers 12 begint Paulus met het maken van een vergelijking, die hij pas na een lange tussenzin (vers 13 t/m 17) voltooit:

GELIJK het door n daad van overtreding
voor ALLE MENSEN
tot veroordeling gekomen is,
ZO KOMT HET OOK
door n daad van gerechtigheid
voor ALLE MENSEN
tot rechtvaardiging van leven.
Romeinen 5:18

----------


## totaal

Openbaring 13:8 - daar komt nog eens bij dat Jezus er al voor de grondlegging van de wereld was, dus ver voor Adam. 

Alle mensen die op aarde leven zullen het beest aanbidden, iedereen van wie de naam niet vanaf het begin van de wereld in het boek van het leven staat, het boek van het lam dat geslacht is. 

Jezus zegt: ik BEN ver voor Abraham er was, Joh. 8, 58. 

Inderdaad heeft Jezus zijn pre-existente leven bij zijn Vader afgelegd om in het vlees te komen. Net zoals Mozes zijn leven bij de Farao aflegde om onder zijn volk te wonen. Jezus is dus in alle opzichten de meerdere van Adam. Door 1 mens, Adam kwam de zonde in de wereld en door 1 mens, Jezus zal de schepping worden verzoend met zijn vader.

----------


## totaal

@@ snowwhite,


je kunt alleen respect hebben voor Jezus als je hem als de messias erkent die uit de dood is opgestaan. Aan respect als profeet heeft Jezus geen boodschap. Daarbij wil hij geen respect maar geloof.

----------


## Joesoef

> @@ Joesoef,
> 
> dat je mij niet goed wijs vindt, wil nog niet zeggen dat ik ongelijk heb.



Ik wil best geloven dat jij denkt gelijk te hebben.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Realife en Naam




> Wat ik er eigenlijk mee wilde zeggen is dat ik het een slechte zaak vind als het geloof in djinns en/of demonen mensen beletten om hulp te vinden in het regulaire circuit en de psychiatrische hulpverlening indien nodig. Of met een 'nuchtere blik,' te kijken naar bepaalde mensen met een aandoening. Bepaalde agressie, psychoses ed kunnen heel beangstigend zijn zowel voor de omgeving als voor mensen zelf.





> Hallo Chretienne,
> 
> Ja ik vroeg me dus ook af of elke vorm van epilepsie bezetenheid is, maar stel 'zo niet', dan erkent de islam dus wel de aandoening epilepsie als ziektenbeeld in sommige gevallen? Terwijl andere gevallen duiden op bezetenheid? 
> 
> Ik weet het echt niet of alle epilepsie gevallen per definitie bezetenheid betreft en of epilepsie wel of niet erkent wordt als ziektebeeld. *Maar zodra ik hier iets over lees dan hoop ik het te melden.*
> 
> In het algemeen (bijvoorbeeld bij schizofrenie) betreft, lijkt het me beter om beide opties te onderzoeken, zowel de reguliere wetenschap (dokter/psychiater) alswel genezing te zoeken door middel van het lezen van de Koran.


Hier geef ik al aan dat het in het algemeen beter is om *beide* opties te onderzoeken. Op de vraag van Chretienne of epilepsie per definitie bezetenheid is, heb ik het volgende gevonden. Volgens een geleerde Ibn al-Qayyim al-Jawziyya (Rahimahoellah) die leefde van 1292-1350, zijn er twee oorzaken voor epilepsie, ofwel lichamelijk of wel door bezetenheid. 

Uit selected fatwa on faith healing and witchcraft. Khaled al-Jeraisy

_In his Zad-A 1-Ma ad, Ibn-Al-Qayyim mentions tow types of epileptic or mad fits: spiritual (that which is caused by earthly evil spirits), and physical (that which is caused by physical things). The latter type is the concern of medical doctors in terms of causes and treatment._

Uit The Jinn and Humansickness
Dr Abu l-Mundhir Khaleel Ibn Ibraheem Ameen

*Epilepsy*

Definition of epilepsy: Doctors have not been able to give a comprehensive and definitive definition of epilepsy, because of the numerous clinical maifestations of epilepsy, including convulsions.

Epileptic seizures: Doctors use the phrase "epileptic seizure" to describe the sudden attack that happens to a patient, characterized by tension and shakin, accompanied by loss of consciousness. Doctors divide epileptic seizures into two types, grand mal and petit mal. Grand mal seizures are accompanied by a loss of consciousness, whereas petit mal seizures may occur in the early stages and may not be noticed by the patient or by those around him. They last for 3-10 seconds and are not usually accompanied by convulsions (stuiptrekkingen). They usually occur suddenly, whereby you will see the patient stop speaking for a moment and then carry on with some loss of focus, or moving from speaking in detail tot mumbling. The patient may stare into space for a moment and then go back to what he was doing.

Causes of epilepsy

Doctors link epileptic seizures to three factors, namely:

1 Individual potential and heredity
2 Problems in the brain
3 Changes in neurological activity

But there is another important cause of epilepsy which is that it may be caused by jinn possession. This is something which many doctors do not wish to acknowledge, despite the fact that they admit that there are some kinds of epilepsy for which modern science cannot discover the cause. What is even stranger is that many of those who deny this are among our own people, whereas many doctors in the west acknowledge this kind of epilepsy. Shaykh 'Abdul-Raaziq _Nawfal_ states in his book _'Aalam Al-Jinn Wa'l-Malaa'ikah_ that many western scientists acknowledge this, among whom he mentions Carrington, a member of the American Association for Psychological Research. In his book _Modern Spiritual Phenomena,_ Carrington mentions the case of possession, and says: it is clear that the case of possession is, at the very least, a real phenomenon and science cannot ignore the matter so long as there are many astonishing facts which support it (_'Aalam Al-Jinn Wa'l-Malaa'ikah p. 82_.

Dr. Bell, in his book _Analysis of Unusual Cases in the Treatment of Mental Illness,_ says: We have many cases where we could lift the veil (i.e., discuss them frankly and openly), especially with regard to matters of spirit possession, in the sense that it is a causative factor in mental and nervous illnesses. It seems that spirit possession is more complex than was previously thought. Then he goes on to say: When spiritual practitioners perform wonders of expelling devils and spirits and treating the sick and depressed, all they get from the doctors is a look of contempt and scorn (_ 'Aalam Al-Jinn Wa'l-Malaa'ikah p. 83_.

Dr. James Haleson says in his book on possession that it is an extraordinary impact caused by an independent, intelligent entity on the mind and body of a person; it cannot be denied that possession happens.

Other doctors who affirm that possession does happen are Dr. Carl Wakeland and Dr. Baroz of the University of Minneapolis in America, and Dr. Alexis Carrel, the winner of the Nobel Prize in Medicine and Surgery (_op. cit3, p.83._)

In the past epilepsy was called the "divine sickness" or the "holy sickness", because they believed that this sickness was caused by external forces or the touch of spirits (jinn). The ancients explained this sickness, with its violent and sudden symptoms, as being caused by the influence of evil spirits which entered the body or the brain via the bodily orifices. Some sources even stat that the holes that have been found in the skulls of cavemen and some Inca tribes were the result of remedies for epilepsy, the aim of which was to expel the devils or evil spirits through these holes. The ancients also used amulets, incantations and written spells tot treat this sickness. Studies state that the clergy played a major role in treating this sickness by calling on the evil spirits by name, overpowering them and expelling them from the patient's body.
Experiences proves that and demonstrates definitively, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that in many cases of epilepsy, where they spoke to the jinn and took a promise from them to depart and never return, when the patient woke up, all traces of sickness had disappeared. This is not a case of split personality as suggested by some psychologists. The evidence from the Qur'aan and Sunnah is sufficient. 

*Epilepsy in children*

Most cases of epilepsy among children involve petit mal seizures, which usually begin around the age of five years and last until approximately the age of twelve. The petit mal seizures grow further apart, or disappear at adolescence, or are replaced by grand mal seizures.

*Electronic games and epilepsy in children*

Modern studies have proven that electronic games play a major role in causing epilepsy in many children. Medical reports prove that some children have brains that are sensitive to the flickering lights emanating from electronic games. In Britain, between 30.000 and 40.000 children suffer from epilepsy and it was found that 5% of them are sick because of electronic games. In Japan it was found that 200 children did not suffer from epilepsy before, but after medical tests it was proven that they were sick because of electronic games. In France, ten children were recently found to have become sick because of electronic games (_Majallat Al-'Uloom wa'l-Taqniyah, Al-Barnaamaj Al-Thaani, 17/11/1413 AH, Idhaa'ah Al-Mamlakat Al-'Arabiyyah Al-Sa'oodiyyah_).

*Features by which a case of medical epilepsy may be distinguished:*

1 The patient has aggressive tendencies towards others.

2 He thinks that his opinion is the only one that is right, and he does not forgive mistakes on the part of others.

3 His moods and emotions are dull and slow.

4 He sometimes explodes for no reason and with no justification

5 He often deceives others by his words and actions. 

6 He expects others to be kind and helpful.

7 He has mood swings, alternating between love and hate, interest and apathy, kindness and harshness.

8 He is sensitive and easily provoked. 

9 He suffers constant anguish because he has no feelings of security or peace of mind.

*Treatment of epilepsy*

In fact psychology has a primary role to play in the treatment of medical epilepsy. The 
doctors are specialized in diagnosing the type of epilepsy and analyzing brain scans, then prescribing the kind of treatment needed, whether it be medication, surgery or counseling, depending on the opinion of the doctor. I feel that it is essential for me to quote some of the advices that doctors think are important in cases of epilepsy:

1 The epileptic patient should refrain from doing anything that exposes him to danger, such as swimming, driving a car or mountain climbing.

2 He should not exhaust his eyes by looking at high-frequency flickering lights, such as electronic games in the case of children, or TVs and cinema screens in the case of adults.

3 The patient's family should not exaggerate about the concerns for the patient, whilst at the same time not neglecting his problem.

4 The family should not resort to provocation, rebuking, pressurizing, scaring or threatening the patient in order to direct his behaviour.

5 The doctor's orders should be followed to the letter, and medication must be taken on time.

6 The patient must avoid all foods and drinks that contain stimulants or triggers, such as smoking and hot foods.

*In the case of other types of epilepsy which are caused by the jinn, the remedy is to be found with those who treat sickness by means of the Noble Qur'aan.*

----------


## naam

> Hoi Realife en Naam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier geef ik al aan dat het in het algemeen beter is om *beide* opties te onderzoeken. Op de vraag van Chretienne of epilepsie per definitie bezetenheid is, heb ik het volgende gevonden. Volgens een geleerde Ibn al-Qayyim al-Jawziyya (Rahimahoellah) die leefde van 1292-1350, zijn er twee oorzaken voor epilepsie, ofwel lichamelijk of wel door bezetenheid. 
> 
> Uit selected fatwa on faith healing and witchcraft. Khaled al-Jeraisy
> ...


Hoe kom je tot de diagnose dat het om andere vormen van epilepsie gaat?
Wie doet die diagnose de imam of de neurospecialist?

Het stuk van Joesoef geeft ook inzicht in de verhouding tussen psychose en het zien van djinns.

----------


## mark61

De vraag was dus, wat doet een djinn in een afvoer? Is dat vlak onder het rooster, in de zwanehals, of daar voorbij?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Totaal,




> Nergens leert de Bijbel dat de schepping tot stand is gekomen door de Vader, zoals 'Nicea' beweert. Zoals we ook nergens lezen dat de schepping uit de Zoon voortkomt. Alles is *ui*t God de Vader en alles is *door* de Heer Jezus Christus.


Leg dit eens uit, "uit" en "door". 




> Iedereen 'weet' dat demonen gevallen engelen zijn. Maar hoe ik ook zocht, tot dusver heb ik niet n Bijbelse aanwijzing daarvoor kunnen vinden. Punt n staat er nergens dat demonen engelen zijn. En punt twee staat nergens dat demonen gevallen zijn.


Wat zijn deze engelen dan?

_Openbaring 12:9 "En de grote draak werd [op de aarde] geworpen, de oude slang, die genaamd wordt duivel en de satan, die de gehele wereld verleidt; hij werd op de aarde geworpen en zijn engelen met hem."

Judas 1:6 En de engelen, die hun beginsel niet bewaard hebben, maar hun eigen woonstede verlaten hebben, heeft Hij tot het oordeel des groten dags met eeuwige banden onder de duisternis bewaard. 

Matthus 25:41 Dan zal Hij zeggen ook tot degenen, die ter linker hand zijn: Gaat weg van Mij, gij vervloekten, in het eeuwige vuur, hetwelk den duivel en zijn engelen bereid is._

----------


## Snowwhite

> De vraag was dus, wat doet een djinn in een afvoer? Is dat vlak onder het rooster, in de zwanehals, of daar voorbij?


Ach wel nee. De vraag was: _Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?_

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,

Ik kan moeilijk antwoord geven op een stuk van iemand die zelf schrijft dat hij mij met rust gaat laten of wel soms?

Ik had een 'wapenstilstand' met zowel Goeroe Mark als wel met Joesoef, maar die schijnen opgeheven te worden wanneer het hun uitkomt. Vragen van mijn kant blijven echter onbeantwoord zoals:

de vraag van 11 augustus 2008, 12:24 die nog open stond:

_Waar staat in de koran dat je 5 keer per dag moet bidden? Geef mij de aya.

Waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden?

Waar staat in de Koran hoe je precies woedoe (de kleine rituele wassing) moet doen?_

Geplaatst door Joesoef 11 augustus 2008, 13:27




> Als ik weer in Nederland ben zal ik het stukje voor je opzoeken.


Dat is 8 maanden terug en nog steeds geen antwoord, idem met Mark die mij wel uitscheldt en betoverd is door de ontwikkelde hindoestaanse vrouw, maar nog steeds geen weerlegging heeft gegeven.

Nee Naam, sorry, misschien als jij dat stuk plaatst wil ik er wel naar kijken. 

De andere vraag is erg goed, maar ik wil me er nog meer in verdiepen en dan InshAllah hoop ik jou antwoord te geven.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Joesoef

> Geplaatst door Joesoef 11 augustus 2008, 13:27
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is 8 maanden terug en nog steeds geen antwoord,



Staat er wel hoor in de koran, wat verdekt maar toch. Anders zou de Koran niet compleet zijn toch  :knipoog: .

Maar we hadden het hier over djinns en het bezeten zijn door djinns wat zich zou uiten in epilepsie en psychoses.

Zo kan het ook : 



> De andere vrouw bezocht de imam omdat ze dacht bezeten te zijn door de duivel. Volgens de imam was er geen andere mogelijkheid om van de duivel af te komen dan met hem naar bed te gaan.



http://www.depers.nl/buitenland/2992...achtingen.html

----------


## mark61

> Ach wel nee. De vraag was: _Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?_


Nope, die vraag is al beantwoord, en bovendien is ie off topic.

Dus ik herhaal: waar zitten die djinns? Hoe kan je een gezinsleven onderhouden als je de godganse dag in een zwanehals bivakkeert?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Staat er wel hoor in de koran, wat verdekt maar toch. Anders zou de Koran niet compleet zijn toch .


Geef mij de aya waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden, dan vertel ik jou de relevantie ten aanzien van deze topic.

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Joesoef

> Geef mij de aya waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden, dan vertel ik jou de relevantie ten aanzien van deze topic.



Ik weet wel waar jij heen gaat, ik ben bezeten door een djinn/ shaitan fluistert in mijn oor of ik maak een psychose door en mijn medicatie moet worden bijgesteld. Combinatie van het een en ander is natuurlijk ook goed mogelijk.

En daar zit nu juist het probleem, shaitan en djinns worden er veel te makkelijk bij gehaald. 
Djinns en shaitan bestaan alleen in je hoofd.

----------


## Snowwhite

Je geeft geen antwoord Joesoef op mijn vraag. Je weet drommels goed waar ik naar toe wil. 

Geef mij de aya waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden.

----------


## Joesoef

> Je geeft geen antwoord Joesoef op mijn vraag. Je weet drommels goed waar ik naar toe wil. 
> 
> Geef mij de aya waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden.



Nee ik weet niet waar je naar toe wil, ik ben blond.

----------


## Snowwhite

Geef mij de aya waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden.

----------


## totaal

haha Joesoef vindt mij niet goed wijs. 

Des te meer kan Gods genade zich in mij openbaren. Als ik een zogenaamde intellectueel was, was gods genade in mij niet zichtbaar geweest. 


2 Korintirs 12: 1-10 

Je hebt niet meer dan mijn genade nodig, want kracht wordt zichtbaar in zwakheid.’ Dus laat ik mij veel liever voorstaan op mijn zwakheid, zodat de kracht van Christus in mij zichtbaar wordt. Omdat Christus mij kracht schenkt, schep ik vreugde in mijn zwakheid: in beledigingen, nood, vervolging en ellende. In mijn zwakheid ben ik sterk.

----------


## totaal

Heersen en regeren

In ons land hebben we een 1ste en 2de kamer, provincin, gemeenten, noem maar op. Een heel kiesstelsel ligt hieraan ten grondslag. Met elkaar zijn we de B.V. Nederland. 

Zo werkt het met Christus min of meer ook. De gelovigen in Jezus hebben allen een hemelse bestemming. Maar ze worden wel op verschillende posities gezet. 

1 Kor. 15:40 – er zijn hemelse en aardse lichamen. De sterren schitteren anders dan onze aardse lichamen en de maan en zon schitteren nog weer anders. Zo is het na de opstanding ook. De verheerlijkte lichamen schitteren verschillend na de opstanding. Dit is het verschil tussen een familielid zijn van Christus en met Hem regeren. 

Welke kwaliteiten vereisen regeren met Jezus? Absoluut gezien is alles afhankelijk van God. Maar relatief gezien moeten wij volharden, 2 Tim. 2:12. Als je gered bent, ben je gered. Zoveel is zeker. Maar als je vervolgens besluit om de rest van je leven bankier te worden en hoge bonussen binnen te slepen, zul je wellicht niet samen met Jezus regeren. Bezwijk niet onder de kracht van deze aion. Blijf op het pad van Christus. 

Bernie Madoff

In 1 Kor. 6:9-10 staat een heel rijtje van afgodendienaren die niet in Gods koninkrijk zullen komen in de toekomstige aion. Dit is ook weer relatief gesteld. Als Bernie Madoff in Jezus gelooft, zal hij zeker deelnemen aan de toekomstige aion. Maar hij zal zeer wel mogelijk niet mee regeren met Christus. Heersen met Christus gaat verder dan de redding in Christus. En hier komen de carrirejagers in beeld. Op zijn tijd zijn we allemaal hebzuchtig en begerig. Maar als dit chronisch wordt, kunnen we een beeld schetsen van iemand als Bernie Madoff. Dan zullen we niet met Christus regeren en slechts deelnemen aan Zijn redding, die natuurlijk ook best de moeite waard is. In Efe. 4:1 staat dan ook: volg de weg die bij uw roeping past.

----------


## totaal

haha,

Joesoef vindt dat ik hulp moet zoeken. Dat mag bijbels gezien een relatieve waarheid zijn. 

De absolute waarheid is dat ik genoeg heb aan genade. En dat is een woord waar moslims maar eens over na moeten denken. 

God genas Paulus ook niet maar Zijn genade moest voor hem genoeg zijn. Hoe zwakker en debieler de mens, hoe beter Gods genade zich kan openbaren.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Hoe zwakker en debieler de mens, hoe beter Gods genade zich kan openbaren.


 :zozo:

----------


## mark61

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## mark61

> 


Je moet niet denken dat gelovigen nooit zelfkennis hebben  :lekpuh:

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik lieg nooit. Dat het (overigens correcte) antwoord jou niet beviel is mijn probleem niet, maar het jouwe.


Geef mij het citaat van jouw (overigens nooit gegeven) antwoord op mijn vraag:

_Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?_

----------


## sjaen

> Geef mij het citaat van jouw (overigens nooit gegeven) antwoord op mijn vraag:
> 
> _Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?_


Beide!

----------


## mark61

> Geef mij het citaat van jouw (overigens nooit gegeven) antwoord op mijn vraag:
> 
> _Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?_


Je liegt, daar heb ik antwoord op gegeven.

Waarom ga je opeens over 100 andere onderwerpen beginnen, maar geef je geen antwoord op een eenvoudige ontopic vraag?

Zeg dan gewoon dat je dat niet weet, en er eigenlijk geen ruk van begrijpt ook allemaal  :hihi:

----------


## mark61

> Beide!


Dat concept kan ze niet behappen. Het past niet in haar nauwe tunnelblikje.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je liegt, daar heb ik antwoord op gegeven.


Geef mij *het citaat* van jouw (overigens nooit gegeven) antwoord op mijn vraag:

_Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?_

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Joesoef

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Geef mij het citaat van jouw (overigens nooit gegeven) antwoord op mijn vraag:
> 
> _Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?_


 :moe: 




> Vraagje voor Mark. 
> 
> Zijn hindoes polytheisten of monotheisten?





> Geen van beiden. Maar jij weet er niets van, en het gaat je sowieso boven de pet. We've been there, dus laat maar.

----------


## Snowwhite

Inderdaad Pas zijn antwoord was 'geen van beiden', vervolgens:

20 maart 2009, 12:12 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geen van beiden? 
*Leg eens uit?* 
Ik weet er immers niets van. Het gaat boven mijn pet en bovenal 'bazel' ik maar wat.

Fill me in Guru..........

*Ik wacht op antwoord.* 

Daarnaast wacht ik nog op een reactie/weerlegging op:

1 Geopenbaarde wijsheden

2 Systeem beloningen en straffen

3 Nirwana, het Grote Niets.??

4 Huishuidelijk werk binnenshuis niet fulfilling maar buitenshuis wel?

_Aan de ene kant laat je je neerbuigend uit over luiers verschonen en ander huishoudelijk werk, wat naar jou zeggen niet fulfilling en boeiend zou zijn en aan de andere kant vind je het "cool zat" dat de vriendin van Reallife 2 keer per week schoonmaakwerk doet buitenshuis, DATZELFDE huishoudelijke werk wat binnenshuis door jou als non fulfilling was geclassificeerd.

Aan de ene kant zeg je dat dat het opvoeden van kinderen inderdaad nuttig is, en nog geen paar regels verder zeg je dat thuis blijven voor de kinderen geen gevoel van nuttig zijn geeft._

5 Graag citaten belastering en belediging niet-moslims

_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door mark61 





Bijna iedere moslim. Twee mongolen genaamd Ait2 en rourchid, en een muts Sneeuwwitje, die denkt dat ze elke niet-moslim tot op het bot mag beledigen en belasteren. Ga fietsen man.


Graag citaten waaruit blijkt 

1 dat ik ELKE niet-moslim tot het bot heb beledigd
2 dat ik elke niet-moslim heb belasterd.

Of rectificatie._

----------


## Snowwhite

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door totaal 




> Hee Snwowhite lees dit eens; Fire in The Sky is op DVD verkrijgbaar, 10 euro
> 
> http://www.travis-walton.com/ordinary.html


*Jinn Kidnapping Humans* 

Questions: 
I have heard several stories about Jinn kidnapping humans. I have also read a story about a man from Al-Ansar (early Medina supporters and companions of the Prophet صلى اله عليه وسلم ). The man was on his way to the mosque for the night prayer when he was captured by the Jinn and was absent for a number of years. Is it possible that the Jinn can kidnap humans?

Answer: 
Yes, it is possible. It was well known that the Jinn killed Saad Ibn-Ubadah because he urinated in a hole they lived in. They said, “ We have killed the chief of Al-Khazraj, Saad IbnUbadah; we shot him with an arrow that did not miss his heart. Also, during the reign of Caliph Umar Ibn-Al-Khattab, a man was kidnapped by some Jinn, and remained their prisoner for four years. When he returned, he said that some Mushrik Jinn had kidnapped him and kept him a prisoner until they were invaded and defeated by Muslim Jinn, who returned him to his people. This incident is mentioned in Manar Assabeel and in other books.
Wa-Allahu-A’lam (and the whole truth is with Allah). A Fatwa by Al-Jibreen, Signed by him.

Uit Selected fatwas on faith healing and withcraft, Khaled al Jeraisy

----------


## Rourchid

> Nog info gekregen vanuit het stukje dat Joesoef heeft geplaatst?


(conclusie)

Ervaringen in de
GGZ-instelling waarin ik werk, en informatie
over andere organisaties, leren
dat er onder GGZ-hulpverleners grote
behoefte leeft aan overleg over culturele
en religieuze aspecten van casustiek.
Ook blijkt dat hulpverleners ondersteuning
zoeken bij de vraag op welke wijze
zij kunnen achterhalen hoe een patint
zelf naar zijn of haar hulpvraag kijkt. In
die zin leveren adviezen over deze thematiek
een bijdrage aan een *meer*
*patintgerichte benadering door hulpverleners*.
Hierbij moeten hulpverleners kennelijk
twee drempels nemen. Ten eerste de
drempel om culturele en religieuze
aspecten van hulpvragen expliciet
aan de orde te stellen in hun contacten
met patinten. Ten tweede de
drempel om *minder aanbod- en meer*
*vraaggericht* te gaan werken.

Dr. C.B.M. Hoffer
Cultureel antropoloog/socioloog
Beleidsmedewerker Interculturalisatie
GGZ Groep Europoort
Rotterdam

N.B.
Het document, gepubliceerd in 2005, is een pleitbezorging voor het opstarten van projecten die vanaf 2006 meerdere malen de aandacht in de media hebben gekregen.
Projecten van het RIAGG Rotterdam, resorterend onder 'GGZ Groep Europoort', hebben geleid tot vragen in de Tweede Kamer.

----------


## mark61

> Projecten van het RIAGG Rotterdam, resorterend onder 'GGZ Groep Europoort', hebben geleid tot vragen in de Tweede Kamer.


Kleine correctie: de heisa ontstond over het Rif-project van RIAGG Rijnmond. Deze instelling is zelfstandig en heeft niets te maken met GGZ Europoort, dat overigens is opgegaan in de Parnassia Bavo Groep Zie ook: http://www.bavo-europoort.nl/Service...t/wie-zijn-wij

----------


## mark61

> Huh, hoe moet ik dit lezen


Das hogere geneeskunde, daar begrijp jij niks van. Vraag me af hoeveel vrouwen zijn doodgebloed met het standaardwerk van de heer Dr Umar Sulaiman al Ashqar in de hand. Weinig, mag ik hopen.

----------


## mark61

> Inderdaad Pas zijn antwoord was 'geen van beiden',


Ah, dus je geeft toe dat je hebt gelogen. Ga je schamen.

Ik weet niet wie je denkt te foolen met die stofwolken, maar topicgem wilde ik dus nog even weten waar djinns precies zitten in mijn plumbing, en hoe ze dat combineren met een fulfilling gezinsleven. Of woont het hele gezin Djinn in de afvoer? Lijkt me een miserabele plaats om je kleine djinnetjes groot te brengen. Ik voorzie chronische verkoudheid, brandwonden, en schimmels.

----------


## mark61

> Plague is the piercing of your enemies from among the jinn.


Ik begrijp niet goed wat hier staat, maar het klinkt heel positief.

----------


## mark61

Waiting for Godot is er niks bij  :hihi: 

Zullen we ook een omroep beginnen? Amusementswaarde beats alle RTL'en met gemak.

----------


## Snowwhite

Geen van beiden? 
Leg eens uit? 
Ik weet er immers niets van. Het gaat boven mijn pet en bovenal 'bazel' ik maar wat.

Fill me in Guru..........

*Ik wacht op antwoord.* 

Daarnaast wacht ik nog op een reactie/weerlegging op:

1 Geopenbaarde wijsheden

2 Systeem beloningen en straffen

3 Nirwana, het Grote Niets.??

4 Huishuidelijk werk binnenshuis niet fulfilling maar buitenshuis wel?

5 Graag citaten belastering en belediging niet-moslims Of rectificatie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas, 

Vandaag was ik even op de parapsy site die je gegeven had bij het PRECOGNITIE EXPERIMENT. Toen ik bij de zin kwam: _"Indien u ervaring heeft met de 'martial arts' of meditatie, dan kan het zinvol zijn om hiermee een kwartier te oefenen voordat u aan het experiment deelneemt"_  vond ik het al dubieus klinken, immers martial arts en meditatie heeft met de jinn te maken. Maar goed ik toch doorlezen, kom ik er achter dat je maar liefst 31 kenmerken moet invullen, sorry ik haak af.................Heb jij de test gedaan?

----------


## Snowwhite

*Black Magic and Satanic Possession*

Praise be to Allaah
People who have had experience with such situations have related that the following are among the signs of a person who is possessed by jinn (or Satan):

1. Strong repulsion when hearing Qur’aan or Aathaan (call for
prayers).

2. Episodes of losing consciousness and/or epileptic attacks, especially when Qur’aan is recited for the possessed person.

3. Frequent nightmares during sleep.

4. Tendency to avoid people accompanied by out-of-the-norm
behavior.

5. The jinn who possesses him might speak when Qur’aan is recited for the possessed person.

6. Madness, as stated in the Qur’aan (interpretation of the meaning):
"Those who devour usury will not stand except as stands one whom Satan by his touch hath driven to [epileptic] madness…" 2:275

Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid

----------


## Snowwhite

*Signs of possession:*

The person will

-hate to hear the Quran.

-hate to pray.

-find it very hard to fast.

-react in a very weird way. They will go from one extreme stage (e.g. extreme laughter, anger etc) to another.

-have extremely bad nightmares constantly.

-feel as if ants are crawling all over his/her body.

-feel numbness in their hands and feet.

-will speak weird languages. Languages that the person was never exposed to.

Uit The Rays of faith SHEIKH WALEED BASYOUNI

----------


## Snowwhite

*Precursor to epilepsy*

-Insomenia (lack of sleep)

-Recurrent kaboos (nightmares)

-Excess awakening at night

-Seeing animals (dogs, snakes, lions, mice, cats) in dreams

-Pressing against the teeth while asleep

-Excess sleep-walking

-Dreaming falling off a cliff

-Screaming while asleep

-Seeing one’s self in a grave yard, dump, or a deserted place in a dream

Sheikh Riad Ouarzazi

----------


## Snowwhite

> Hoe kom je tot de diagnose dat het om andere vormen van epilepsie gaat?
> Wie doet die diagnose de imam of de neurospecialist?


Als we de 3 bovenstaande rijtjes van de diverse sheikhs vergelijken met de medische vorm van epilepsy, vallen mij de nachtmerries op in verband met bezetenheid.

*Features by which a case of medical epilepsy may be distinguished:*

1 The patient has aggressive tendencies towards others.

2 He thinks that his opinion is the only one that is right, and he does not forgive mistakes on the part of others.

3 His moods and emotions are dull and slow.

4 He sometimes explodes for no reason and with no justification

5 He often deceives others by his words and actions. 

6 He expects others to be kind and helpful.

7 He has mood swings, alternating between love and hate, interest and apathy, kindness and harshness.

8 He is sensitive and easily provoked. 

9 He suffers constant anguish because he has no feelings of security or peace of mind.

Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsy het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid.

----------


## Joesoef

> *Features by which a case of medical epilepsy may be distinguished:*


Bron?

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsy het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid.



Haal jij nu niet twee dingen door elkaar?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>topicgem wilde ik dus nog even weten waar djinns precies zitten in mijn plumbing, en hoe ze dat combineren met een fulfilling gezinsleven. Of woont het hele gezin Djinn in de afvoer? Lijkt me een miserabele plaats om je kleine djinnetjes groot te brengen. Ik voorzie chronische verkoudheid, brandwonden, en schimmels.


Toch zou de gootsteen heel goed een natuurlijke habitat van de djinn kunnen zijn, gezien:



> <...>It was well known that the Jinn killed Saad Ibn-Ubadah because he urinated in a hole they lived in.<...>


Een gootsteen wordt onder djinns wellicht beschouwd als upmarket.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Leuk deze mededeling, zeg je dat nu omdat jij denkt/ vindt dat ik een koraniet ben? *Akelige verassing* voor je, dat ben ik niet.


Bahai?




> Je gebruikt de hadiths als een soort antwoord baak net zoals op de manier waarop Kwik, Kwek en Kwak uit de Donald Duck hun woudlopers handboek raad pleegen.

----------


## Joesoef

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## mark61

> Geen van beiden? 
> Leg eens uit?


Ik heb je al meegedeeld dat jij dat niet kan begrijpen, gezien je denken.

Ontopic blijven s.v.p.

Vertel over djinns in mijn afvoer. Ik vraag me af of ze die chloor overleven die ik er wel es ingooi.

----------


## mark61

> immers martial arts en meditatie heeft met de jinn te maken.


Huh? Die djinns doen ook al aan karate, kung fu en/of taekwondo? Hoe klein zijn ze dan wel niet, dat ze die capriolen in een zwanehals kunnen uitvoeren?

Hebben ze dat van de Chinezen, Japanners en/of Koreanen geleerd, of andersom, komen djinns uit Oost-Azi?

----------


## mark61

> *Precursor to epilepsy*i


Volgens wie? Heb je enig idee wat epilepsie is? Blijkbaar niet.

----------


## mark61

> Als we de 3 bovenstaande rijtjes van de diverse sheikhs vergelijken met de medische vorm van epilepsy, vallen mij de nachtmerries op in verband met bezetenheid.
> 
> *Features by which a case of medical epilepsy may be distinguished:*


Volgens welke fantast?

----------


## mark61

> Een gootsteen wordt onder djinns wellicht beschouwd als upmarket.


Misschien moeten we de douche-afvoer introduceren? Aangenamere temperaturen, minder kans op chemicalin.

----------


## mark61

> Haal jij nu niet twee dingen door elkaar?


Minstens.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hallo Pas, 
> 
> immers martial arts en meditatie heeft met de jinn te maken.


Dat is het evangelie van de lamlendigen de misgunstigen. 
Wie iets kan, wat jij niet kunt heeft zich met de duivel verbonden.
Jouw onkunde is geen tekortkoming, het is een bewijs van deugd en reden tot trots.
De kundige verdient verachting, geen erkenning.

----------


## mark61

> Dat is het evangelie van de lamlendigenen de misgunstigen. 
> Wie iets kan, wat jij niet kunt heeft zich met de duivel verbonden.
> Jouw onkunde is geen tekortkoming, het is een bewijs van deugd en reden tot trots.
> De kundige verdient verachting, geen erkenning.


Na het is meer, wat de boer niet kent dat eet ie niet. Alles is verboden, tenzij de Geleerden het hebben toegestaan. Waarom alles verboden is weet niemand.

Ik schat dat de wereld gewoon Eng is. Al die vreemde mensen met hun vreemde gewoonten, daar komt maar ellende van.

Intussen wil ik oprecht weten hoe sneeuwwitje het boeiende leven der djinns voor zich ziet. Maar het komt er niet uit vrees ik.

----------


## Snowwhite

_Waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden?_




> Als ik weer in Nederland ben zal ik het stukje voor je opzoeken.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Waar staat in de Koran dat je 2 rakaat voor de fajr moet bidden?_


Gezocht niet gevonden, nu over tot de orde van de dag. 





> _Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsy het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid._



Haal jij nu niet twee dingen door elkaar?

----------


## Rourchid

> Kleine correctie: de heisa ontstond over het Rif-project van RIAGG Rijnmond. Deze instelling is zelfstandig en heeft niets te maken met GGZ Europoort, dat overigens is opgegaan in de Parnassia Bavo Groep Zie ook: http://www.bavo-europoort.nl/Service...t/wie-zijn-wij


De fusiegolf is gaan rollen vanaf 1 september 2006.
Maar de naampjes zullen verder allemaal wel. 
Punt is dat in deze draad bezwaren worden geopperd tegen voorzieningen in de psychiatrie die er al enige tijd zijn.

----------


## Rourchid

> Waiting for Godot is er niks bij 
> 
> Zullen we ook een omroep beginnen? Amusementswaarde beats alle RTL'en met gemak.


 :slapen:

----------


## Rourchid

> Dat is het evangelie van de lamlendigenen de misgunstigen. 
> Wie iets kan, wat jij niet kunt heeft zich met de duivel verbonden.


 :slapen:

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Na het is meer, wat de boer niet kent dat eet ie niet. Alles is verboden, tenzij de Geleerden het hebben toegestaan. Waarom alles verboden is weet niemand.


Het n sluit het ander niet uit. De Geleerde hoort niet graag , dat hij nog iets te leren heeft.




> 


Ik bedoel maar..

----------


## Joesoef

> Hoi Realife en Naam
> 
> 
> *In the case of other types of epilepsy which are caused by the jinn, the remedy is to be found with those who treat sickness by means of the Noble Qur'aan.*



Wie stelt de diagnose van 'epilepsy' dan wel psychose/ schizofrenie? (kanttekening, hier verwisselt de schrijver epilepsie met schizofrenie, schrijver weet niet waar het over gaat)





> Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsy het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid.


Je haalt hier epilepsie en schizofrenie/ psychose door elkaar.





> De vraag van Naam handelde over epilepsie:
> 
> Hoe kom je tot de diagnose dat het om andere vormen van epilepsie gaat?
> Wie doet die diagnose de imam of de neurospecialist?



En wie maakt die diagnose?

----------


## At Ayt

> De Geleerde hoort niet graag , dat hij nog iets te leren heeft.


_...sprak hij over zichzelf_

----------


## mark61

> 


Typerend.

----------


## mark61

> En wie maakt die diagnose?


Sneeuwwitje en de 7 Geleerden.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,

Dit citaat: 

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite



> Hoi Realife en Naam
> 
> In the case of other types of epilepsy which are caused by the jinn, the remedy is to be found with those who treat sickness by means of the Noble Qur'aan.


sloeg op een eerdere posting:

Uit The Jinn and Humansickness
Dr Abu l-Mundhir Khaleel Ibn Ibraheem Ameen

*Epilepsy*

Definition of epilepsy: Doctors have not been able to give a comprehensive and definitive definition of epilepsy, because of the numerous clinical maifestations of epilepsy, including convulsions.

Epileptic seizures: Doctors use the phrase "epileptic seizure" to describe the sudden attack that happens to a patient, characterized by tension and shakin, accompanied by loss of consciousness. Doctors divide epileptic seizures into two types, grand mal and petit mal. Grand mal seizures are accompanied by a loss of consciousness, whereas petit mal seizures may occur in the early stages and may not be noticed by the patient or by those around him. They last for 3-10 seconds and are not usually accompanied by convulsions (stuiptrekkingen). They usually occur suddenly, whereby you will see the patient stop speaking for a moment and then carry on with some loss of focus, or moving from speaking in detail tot mumbling. The patient may stare into space for a moment and then go back to what he was doing.

Causes of epilepsy

Doctors link epileptic seizures to three factors, namely:

1 Individual potential and heredity
2 Problems in the brain
3 Changes in neurological activity

But there is another important cause of epilepsy which is that it may be caused by jinn possession. This is something which many doctors do not wish to acknowledge, despite the fact that they admit that there are some kinds of epilepsy for which modern science cannot discover the cause. What is even stranger is that many of those who deny this are among our own people, whereas many doctors in the west acknowledge this kind of epilepsy. Shaykh 'Abdul-Raaziq _Nawfal_ states in his book _'Aalam Al-Jinn Wa'l-Malaa'ikah_ that many western scientists acknowledge this, among whom he mentions Carrington, a member of the American Association for Psychological Research. In his book _Modern Spiritual Phenomena,_ Carrington mentions the case of possession, and says: it is clear that the case of possession is, at the very least, a real phenomenon and science cannot ignore the matter so long as there are many astonishing facts which support it (_'Aalam Al-Jinn Wa'l-Malaa'ikah p. 82_.

Dr. Bell, in his book _Analysis of Unusual Cases in the Treatment of Mental Illness,_ says: We have many cases where we could lift the veil (i.e., discuss them frankly and openly), especially with regard to matters of spirit possession, in the sense that it is a causative factor in mental and nervous illnesses. It seems that spirit possession is more complex than was previously thought. Then he goes on to say: When spiritual practitioners perform wonders of expelling devils and spirits and treating the sick and depressed, all they get from the doctors is a look of contempt and scorn (_ 'Aalam Al-Jinn Wa'l-Malaa'ikah p. 83_.

Dr. James Haleson says in his book on possession that it is an extraordinary impact caused by an independent, intelligent entity on the mind and body of a person; it cannot be denied that possession happens.

Other doctors who affirm that possession does happen are Dr. Carl Wakeland and Dr. Baroz of the University of Minneapolis in America, and Dr. Alexis Carrel, the winner of the Nobel Prize in Medicine and Surgery (_op. cit3, p.83._)

In the past epilepsy was called the "divine sickness" or the "holy sickness", because they believed that this sickness was caused by external forces or the touch of spirits (jinn). The ancients explained this sickness, with its violent and sudden symptoms, as being caused by the influence of evil spirits which entered the body or the brain via the bodily orifices. Some sources even stat that the holes that have been found in the skulls of cavemen and some Inca tribes were the result of remedies for epilepsy, the aim of which was to expel the devils or evil spirits through these holes. The ancients also used amulets, incantations and written spells tot treat this sickness. Studies state that the clergy played a major role in treating this sickness by calling on the evil spirits by name, overpowering them and expelling them from the patient's body.
Experiences proves that and demonstrates definitively, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that in many cases of epilepsy, where they spoke to the jinn and took a promise from them to depart and never return, when the patient woke up, all traces of sickness had disappeared. This is not a case of split personality as suggested by some psychologists. The evidence from the Qur'aan and Sunnah is sufficient. 

*Epilepsy in children*

Most cases of epilepsy among children involve petit mal seizures, which usually begin around the age of five years and last until approximately the age of twelve. The petit mal seizures grow further apart, or disappear at adolescence, or are replaced by grand mal seizures.

*Electronic games and epilepsy in children*

Modern studies have proven that electronic games play a major role in causing epilepsy in many children. Medical reports prove that some children have brains that are sensitive to the flickering lights emanating from electronic games. In Britain, between 30.000 and 40.000 children suffer from epilepsy and it was found that 5% of them are sick because of electronic games. In Japan it was found that 200 children did not suffer from epilepsy before, but after medical tests it was proven that they were sick because of electronic games. In France, ten children were recently found to have become sick because of electronic games (_Majallat Al-'Uloom wa'l-Taqniyah, Al-Barnaamaj Al-Thaani, 17/11/1413 AH, Idhaa'ah Al-Mamlakat Al-'Arabiyyah Al-Sa'oodiyyah_).

*Features by which a case of medical epilepsy may be distinguished:*

1 The patient has aggressive tendencies towards others.

2 He thinks that his opinion is the only one that is right, and he does not forgive mistakes on the part of others.

3 His moods and emotions are dull and slow.

4 He sometimes explodes for no reason and with no justification

5 He often deceives others by his words and actions. 

6 He expects others to be kind and helpful.

7 He has mood swings, alternating between love and hate, interest and apathy, kindness and harshness.

8 He is sensitive and easily provoked. 

9 He suffers constant anguish because he has no feelings of security or peace of mind.

*Treatment of epilepsy*

In fact psychology has a primary role to play in the treatment of medical epilepsy. The 
doctors are specialized in diagnosing the type of epilepsy and analyzing brain scans, then prescribing the kind of treatment needed, whether it be medication, surgery or counseling, depending on the opinion of the doctor. I feel that it is essential for me to quote some of the advices that doctors think are important in cases of epilepsy:

1 The epileptic patient should refrain from doing anything that exposes him to danger, such as swimming, driving a car or mountain climbing.

2 He should not exhaust his eyes by looking at high-frequency flickering lights, such as electronic games in the case of children, or TVs and cinema screens in the case of adults.

3 The patient's family should not exaggerate about the concerns for the patient, whilst at the same time not neglecting his problem.

4 The family should not resort to provocation, rebuking, pressurizing, scaring or threatening the patient in order to direct his behaviour.

5 The doctor's orders should be followed to the letter, and medication must be taken on time.

6 The patient must avoid all foods and drinks that contain stimulants or triggers, such as smoking and hot foods.

*In the case of other types of epilepsy which are caused by the jinn, the remedy is to be found with those who treat sickness by means of the Noble Qur'aan.*

De schrijver heeft het dus steeds over epilepsie.

Ook ik heb het over epilepsie:

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite 



> Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsy het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid.


*Noch de schrijver, noch ik halen dus epilepsie en psychose/schizofrenie door elkaar.*

Epilepsie waarbij sprake is van bezetenheid heet sar' صرع in het arabisch. 

(Mijn eigen beschrijving/geen bron) Als een bezeten patient vreselijk boos over iets wordt kan hij flauw vallen. Dan komt er een soort van speeksel uit de mond (kwijlen) (Leg de patient op een matrasje of zachte ondergrond). Dan gaat het lichaam vreselijk schokken. Vervolgens komt de djinn te voorschijn. 
Een vrouw gaat dan bijvoorbeeld met een mannenstem praten of andersom. Soms praat de djinn in een andere taal, of heel agressief en weet allerlei zaken te vertellen die de patient nooit zou kunnen weten (vergelijkbaar met een waarzegger).
Je kan een zwarte tong zien of rood doorlopende ogen die zo rollen en wijd opengesperd staan, gelaatstrekken die niet eigen zijn aan de patient.
Als de Jinn dan klaar is met zijn verhaal, gaat de patient slapen, en de patient kan zich dan naderhand helemaal NIETS meer herinneren. Ik schreef:

_Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsy het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid._

Dus nee ik vergis me echt niet Joesoef, het gaat hier om epilepsie veroorzaakt door de jinn, NIET om schizofrenie.

Ik heb het tot nog toe nog weinig over psychoses gehad, behalve dan dat ik me heb gecorrigeerd dat hallucinaties ook door toedoen van de djinn kunnen voorkomen. 




> En wie maakt die diagnose?


Ik praat nu over medische epilepsie versus epilepsie ten gevolge van bezetenheid. 

Grote kans dat een neurospecialist die geen moslim is (of anders gelovig) maar atheist, niet in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft. Hij kan dus geen goede diagnose geven, want het bestaan van de djinn en bezetenheid is een feit (Koran/soenna) en hij ontkent die feiten en derhalve zal hij de optie bezetenheid uitsluiten en iemand die wel bezeten is behandelen alsof hij/zij de medische epilepsie heeft.
Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm.

Het antwoord is dus beiden zouden de diagnose moeten maken.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Uit The Jinn and Humansickness
> Dr Abu l-Mundhir Khaleel Ibn Ibraheem Ameen
> 
> Features by which a case of medical epilepsy may be distinguished:
> 
> 
> 1 The patient has aggressive tendencies towards others.
> 
> 2 He thinks that his opinion is the only one that is right, and he does not forgive mistakes on the part of others.
> ...


En hij noemt een rij van symptomen op, die met epilepsie niets te maken hebben; vergelijk zelf.

De schrijver weet dus niet waar hij over praat, zoals Joesoef ook al zei.

----------


## Snowwhite

> De schrijver weet dus niet waar hij over praat, zoals Joesoef ook al zei.


Joesoef zei: _kanttekening, hier verwisselt de schrijver epilepsie met schizofrenie, schrijver weet niet waar het over gaat_

Met andere woorden volgens Joesoef en zijn advocaat Hokus Pokus, zijn de symptomen van schizofrenie:

_1 The patient has aggressive tendencies towards others.

2 He thinks that his opinion is the only one that is right, and he does not forgive mistakes on the part of others.

3 His moods and emotions are dull and slow.

4 He sometimes explodes for no reason and with no justification

5 He often deceives others by his words and actions. 

6 He expects others to be kind and helpful.

7 He has mood swings, alternating between love and hate, interest and apathy, kindness and harshness.

8 He is sensitive and easily provoked. 

9 He suffers constant anguish because he has no feelings of security or peace of mind._

Vergelijk zelf met:

Symptomen 
De volgende symptomen kunnen voorkomen bij schizofrenie 

A. Stoornissen in het denken 

• wanen
met name met een vreemde, magische, mysterieuze of bizarre inhoud; de waan van buitenaf bestuurd te 
worden, wanen m.b.t. inbrenging, overbrenging of onttrekking van gedachten en paranode wanen 
• incoherentie
verwarde en bizarre gedachtegang 
• magisch denken
overtuiging dat gedachten, woorden of handelingen een gebeurtenis kunnen voorkomen of juist doen 
plaatsvinden 
• neologismen
maken van nieuwe, niet bestaande woorden, vaak uit brokstukken van bestaan woorden 
• Versperring
plotseling onderbreken van de gedachtestroom of soms van alle psychische activiteit 
• echolalie
naspreken, antwoorden met veel woorden uit een vraag 
• mutisme
geremde spraak, korte antwoorden 
• autisme
levend in eigen denkwereld, in eigen besloten ontoegankelijke en onbegrijpelijke wereld 

B. Stoornissen in de waarneming 

• gehoorshallucinaties (akoestische hallucinaties)
komen het meeste voor, met name is karakteristiek het horen van twee of meer stemmen die met elkaar praten over de patint, die tegen de patint praat en commentaar levert op wat hij doet, denkt of voelt, bedreigende of obscene stemmen en horen van de eigen gedachten 
• gezichtshallucinaties (visuele hallucinaties)
komen minder vaak voor 
• somatische hallucinaties (hallucinaties)
met name sensatie van veranderde toestand van inwendige organen (bijv. brandende sensatie in hersenen) 
• reuk-, gevoels- en smaak hallucinaties
komen weinig voor 

C. Stoornissen in het gevoel 

• afgestompt en vlak
verminderde of verdwenen emotionele respons 
• anhedonie
onvermogen om nog plezier te beleven 
• hypesthesie
emotionele leegte 
• inadequaat 
• oninvoelbaar 

D. Stoornissen in de psychomotoriek 

• rigiditeit 
• mutisme 
• stupor (bewegingsloosheid) 
• katalepsie (spierverstijving, langdurig wordt zelfde houding aangenomen) 
• wasachtige flexibiliteit 
• staren 
• hyperactiviteit 
• perseveratie 
• verbigeratie 
• manirisme (vreemde, ongewone karakteristieke manier van bewegen) 
• stereotypie (eindeloos weerkerende en telkens in dezelfde volgorde uitgevoerde handelingen) 
• echopraxie (imitatie van bewegingen) 
• grimasseren 
• negativisme 
• automatisch gehoorzamen 
• mitgehen 
• motorische oppositie ("gegenhalten") 
• ambitendentie 

E. Stemming

Depressieve symptomen worden frequent beschreven bij schizofrene patinten (tot 80%), zowel voor, tijdens als na een acute episode. 

Ik zou dan moeten concluderen dat Joesoef en zijn advocaat niet weten waar ze over praten.

Het een en ander doet me denken aan de "selectieve spellingscontrole" of de Baroneske variant "altijd Snowwhite tegenspreken/afkraken stand".

----------


## Snowwhite

Oh ja, en 'mythe stichter' sloeg niet op draakjes:

1) De mythe van Alexandrie verzonnen door alchemist (hokus pokus) Abdellatif al Baghdadi.

2) De Mythe van Keppler die zelf hokus pokus was en zijn moeder Katharina Guldenmann en zijn oudtante. Zijn moeder deed zelfs hekserij met lijken. Keppler schreef in zijn biografie dat hij bezocht was door een demon van de maan die hem astronomie en kosmologie had geleerd. En van dat soort okkulte gasten als keppler, quote onze hokus pokus dan Aber heiliger ist mir die Wahrheit.namelijk mythe nr 3: 

3) The flat earth myth. Welke berust op propaganda, de meeste christelijke geleerden wisten wel degelijk dat de aarde plat was, maar Hokus Pokus houdt ervan om kepplers citaten te quoten.

4) De mythe dat hokus pokus zogenaamd nog nooit van het superbewustzijn heeft gehoord in de kwantummechanika terwijl hij zelf een holistische kijk beweerd te hebben.

5) De mythe dat Snowwhite niet weet wat de ET is, nl origine of species, terwijl Snowwhite misschien wel tussen de 25 tot 50 inhoudelijke posting heeft gedaan hier. Moet ik hier spreken over mythe of karaktermoord, Kief kief.

6) Last but not least, de mythe dat de hel niet bestaat in het hindoeisme rechtstreeks van de intellectuele advaitaschool die een beetje te veel yukti (= rede) gebruiken en een beetje weinig van shastra (schrift) gebruiken, vergelijk bijvoorbeeld met Wortel die alles ontkent.

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef zei: _kanttekening, hier verwisselt de schrijver epilepsie met schizofrenie, schrijver weet niet waar het over gaat_
> 
> Met andere woorden volgens Joesoef en zijn advocaat Hokus Pokus, zijn de symptomen van schizofrenie:
> 
> _1 The patient has aggressive tendencies towards others.
> 
> 2 He thinks that his opinion is the only one that is right, and he does not forgive mistakes on the part of others.
> 
> 3 His moods and emotions are dull and slow.
> ...


Sjeiks en Imams moeten zich niet bezighouden met dingen waar ze geen verstand van hebben.








Onderstaande is correcte info.





> Vergelijk zelf met:
> 
> Symptomen 
> De volgende symptomen kunnen voorkomen bij schizofrenie 
> 
> A. Stoornissen in het denken 
> 
>  wanen
> met name met een vreemde, magische, mysterieuze of bizarre inhoud; de waan van buitenaf bestuurd te 
> ...



Bovenstaande is een redelijke bron betreft info, wat versimpeld. Deze info komt van welke website?





> Ik zou dan moeten concluderen dat Joesoef en zijn advocaat niet weten waar ze over praten.
> 
> Het een en ander doet me denken aan de "selectieve spellingscontrole" of de Baroneske variant "altijd Snowwhite tegenspreken/afkraken stand".





Ik weet dus wel waar ik over praat dit in tegenstelling tot sites waaruit iemand de conclusie kan trekken dat 


> Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsy het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid.





Een moslim familie weet vaak niet waar het om gaat, de meeste mensen weten dat niet gelovig of niet gelovig dat maakt niets uit. Dat is ook geen schande, je kan niet alles weten. De meeste mensen zijn niet geschoold hier voor en kunnen niet weten waar het om gaat. Als je dan ook nog leeft in een cultuur van schaamte en schande (niet eens cultuur of religie gebonden) dan zal men het al helemaal niet zoeken in een psychiatrische aandoening.
Er is in dit soort gevallen maar een juiste weg, huisarts en psychiater.






> Grote kans dat een neurospecialist die geen moslim is (of anders gelovig) maar atheist, niet in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft. Hij kan dus geen goede diagnose geven, want het bestaan van de djinn en bezetenheid is een feit (Koran/soenna) en hij ontkent die feiten en derhalve zal hij de optie bezetenheid uitsluiten en iemand die wel bezeten is behandelen alsof hij/zij de medische epilepsie heeft.
> Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm.



Als de djinn gaat reageren dan hebben we het over psychose schizofrenie.

Wat jij beweert is eigenlijk dat een Imam de diagnose moet stellen, lijkt mij levensgevaarlijk. Daarmee ontneem je de patint eigenlijk kansen, de kans op een dragelijk en rdelijk leven.

Het is wel een pleidooi voor een gecombineerde aanpak van Imam en specialist waarbij de specialist de leiding heeft en patient de voorgeschreven medicatie neemt. Immers, het gedeelte tussen de oren is belangrijk in deze gevallen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,




> Sjeiks en Imams moeten zich niet bezighouden met dingen waar ze geen verstand van hebben.


Nogmaals het hele stuk ging niet over schizofrenie maar over epilepsie en ook al mag hij het mis hebben wat betreft de symptomen, de strekking van het stuk was juist dat (op de vraag van Chretienne) er dus zowel medische epilepsie bestaat als wel epilepsie ten gevolge van de djinn. Men moet dus met beide opties rekening houden.




> Als de djinn gaat reageren dan hebben we het over psychose schizofrenie.


De djinn is geen creatie die in ons hoofd zit.




> Een moslim familie weet vaak niet waar het om gaat,


Ik praat hier over epilepsie, sar', en natuurlijk weet je dan als de djinn gaat praten dat het over bezetenheid gaat. Wat een onzin. Tenzij iemand het totaal in scene zet om aandacht te trekken.




> Wat jij beweert is eigenlijk dat een Imam de diagnose moet stellen, lijkt mij levensgevaarlijk.


Nee ik zei *allebei.* Wat gevaarlijk is, is bezeten zijn en tegen een hulpverlener aanbotsen die zegt moslim te zijn maar de djinn als hersenspinsel ziet en vervolgens vol gepropt te worden met medicijnen terwijl koran recitatie in dat geval het juiste medicijn is.

_17:82. En van de Koran openbaren Wij hetgeen een geneesmiddel en een genade is voor de gelovigen; doch voor de onrechtvaardigen vergroot het slechts het verlies._

----------


## Snowwhite

Bestaan engelen Joesoef?

----------


## Joesoef

> Nogmaals het hele stuk ging niet over schizofrenie maar over epilepsie en ook al mag hij het mis hebben wat betreft de symptomen, de strekking van het stuk was juist dat (op de vraag van Chretienne) er dus zowel medische epilepsie bestaat als wel epilepsie ten gevolge van de djinn. Men moet dus met beide opties rekening houden. [/I]


Als hij het mis heeft, welke waarde heeft het artikel dan. Welke wetenschappelijke artikelen zijn er te vinden over epilepsie tgv Jinns?

----------


## mark61

Snow heeft toch kinderen? Ik vrees het ergste voor hun gezondheid. Hoop dat ze uit de ouderlijke macht ontzet wordt mocht een van die kinderen epilepsie hebben.

Anders gaan we er in de krant over lezen. Brrrr.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Als hij het mis heeft, welke waarde heeft het artikel dan. Welke wetenschappelijke artikelen zijn er te vinden over epilepsie tgv Jinns?


Welke waarde? Dat hij erkent dat er naast jinn possession ook een epilepsie bestaat met een medische oorzaak, dat was de waarde van het artikel in deze topic, we moeten dus *beide opties* onderzoeken, wat bij jou als hulpverlener dus niet het geval is, alhoewel je naam anders doet vermoeden. Geloof jij in bezetenheid door een jinn Joesoef?

Er is door de eeuwen heen geschreven over صرع (epilepsie) zowel in de islam als wel in het christendom. 

Bestaan engelen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife




> Er is meer tussen hemel een aarde... Dat geloof ik persoonlijk zeker. Maar het blijft een grijs schemergebied. Ik denk dat je mensen tekort doet *als je alleen daar je hulp zoekt.*


Maar dat probeer ik nu juist vanaf dag 1 te zeggen: BEIDE OPTIES onderzoeken, en andersom geldt ook dat je zeker te kort doet als je denkt dat je een bezetenheid kunt genezen door medicijnen.

In de bijbel heb je het verhaal van de maanzieke jongen Lukas 9 vers 37-43a

----------


## Charlus

> Er is meer tussen hemel een aarde...


Welnee.



> Dat geloof ik persoonlijk zeker.


Heb je daar een bepaalde reden voor? En dan een andere dan dat er meer tussen hemel en aarde _moet_ zijn omdat het anders zo'n ondraaglijk kale bedoening is.



> Maar het blijft een grijs schemergebied.


Volgens jou.



> Ik denk dat je mensen tekort doet als je alleen daar je hulp zoekt. Dat doet men tenslotte ook niet bij een longontsteking. Dan ga je ook naar een arts. Vroeger stierven mensen aan ziekten waar nu medicijnen voor zijn. Sommige blinden, doven en verlamden die in de bijbel door de hand van Jezus werden genezen zouden nu met een operatie ook genezen. In mijn ogen net zo goed iets om God voor te danken (persoonlijk is dat natuurlijk)
> 
> Dit stukje vond ik op internet. Het is vrij lang, het volgende citaat heb ik eruit gehaald. 
> 
> _Het is volgens Glas niet de geloofsachtergrond die tot de psychische stoornis leidt, er is een geloofsachtergrond die een stoornis kleurt. Hoe iemand psychisch functioneert, wordt bepaald door de manier waarop zijn of haar karakter is gevormd. En dat wordt weer bepaald door de manier waarop je geleerd hebt om sociaal je weg te vinden in de wereld. En dat wordt weer mede bepaald door de godsdienstige of religieuze structuur waarin je opgroeit. ,,Alleen bij extreme geloofsvormen, bijvoorbeeld in sekten of in situaties waarin er een vorm van hersenspoeling plaats vindt, zou je misschien een directe relatie tussen geloof en psychopathologie kunnen leggen. Ook dan is altijd de vraag: wat maakte dat iemand de sekte opzocht? Was er bij diegene psychisch al wat aan de hand?''
> Verhagen komt met een voorbeeld. Vijftig jaar geleden bestond zure regen nog niet. Toen de milieubeweging alarm sloeg, kreeg Verhagen ineens een schizofrene jongeman op het spreekuur die permanent een helm droeg. Tegen de zure regen. ,,Zo werkt het met godsdienst ook'', zegt Verhagen. 
> _
> 
> Een psychiater zoekt het zelf ook niet alleen in medicatie. Er worden bij een behandeling ook diverse ondersteunende therapin gebruikt. Spel, gedrags en arbeidstherapin. Er bestaan bijv begeleide woonvormen voor psychiatrische patinten op een agrarische locatie. Niets schijnt zo rustgevend te zijn als een uurtje schoffelen in de moestuin. Behalve misschien dan voor die jongen met zijn helm tegen de zure regen 
> ...


Conclusie: Snowwhite zit in een sekte en/of is gehersenspoeld.

----------


## Joesoef

> Welke waarde? Dat hij erkent dat er naast jinn possession ook een epilepsie bestaat met een medische oorzaak, dat was de waarde van het artikel in deze topic, we moeten dus *beide opties* onderzoeken,.
> 
> Er is door de eeuwen heen geschreven over صرع (epilepsie)



Sjeiks en Imams moeten zich niet bemoeien met zaken als epilepsie en schyzefrenie, daar hebben ze niet voor geleerd.
Wij moeten dan ook niets onderzoeken, epilepsie en schyzofrenie moeten we overlaten aan neurologen en psychiaters.

Mensen die geloven in bezetenheid door djinns hebben baat bij een gecombineerde behandeling door Imam en psychiater op voorwaarde dat de patient de door de psychiater voorgeschreven medicatie gebruikt.

In bepaalde gevallen kan psychotherapie bij epilepsie gedeeltelijk helpen helpen, epilepsie kan worden getriggerd door stressfactoren.

----------


## Joesoef

> Hoi Reallife
> 
> 
> 
> Maar dat probeer ik nu juist vanaf dag 1 te zeggen: BEIDE OPTIES onderzoeken, en andersom geldt ook dat je zeker te kort doet als je denkt dat je een bezetenheid kunt genezen door medicijnen.
> 
> In de bijbel heb je het verhaal van de maanzieke jongen Lukas 9 vers 37-43a



het menselijk brein is een complex geheel, belangrijkste factor in deze is autosuggestie. Denken dat iets helpt kan meehelpen. Soort van placebo effect.

----------


## Charlus

Ik stel voor dat wij de oorlog verklaren aan de djinns. Ik bedoel maar, wat hebben wij hen aangedaan dat ze ons onophoudelijk in het verderf trachten te storten? Het is hen niet bekend dat wij ze in hun normale doen niet kunnen zien en het dus niet kunnen helpen wanneer we over ze heen pissen of water op hen gooien als ze allah-mag-weten-waarom in de gootsteen zitten? Allah heeft veel waar hij zich voor moet verantwoorden. Dit djinngedoe kan op zijn kerfstok bijgeschreven worden.

----------


## Joesoef

> Conclusie: Snowwhite zit in een sekte en/of is gehersenspoeld.



Ik denk van niet.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Sjeiks en Imams moeten zich niet bemoeien met zaken als epilepsie en schyzefrenie, daar hebben ze niet voor geleerd.<...>
> Mensen die geloven in bezetenheid door djinns hebben baat bij een gecombineerde behandeling door Imam en psychiater<...>


Eigenaardige combi van statements. Zal wel aan mij liggen.

----------


## Joesoef

> Eigenaardige combi van statements. Zal wel aan mij liggen.




Is helemaal niet vreemd. Een gecombineerde aanpak kan heel goed uitwerken, voorop staat dat de patint de door de psychiater voorgeschreven medicijnen gebruikt.

Het gaat in het imam gedeelte om de suggestie en om de patient zo ver te krijgen zich te laten behandelen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Allah heeft veel waar hij zich voor moet verantwoorden. Dit djinngedoe kan op zijn kerfstok bijgeschreven worden.


Schurftmijten, malariaparasieten en lintwormen zijn stukken hinderlijker.
Om van pest- en miltvuurbacterien maar te zwijgen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik ga nu in ieder gaval zelf even de paardebloemen uit mijn voortuin wegschoffelen.


Waarom moeten die weg ? Paardebloemen zijn best mooi.





> Zeer heilzaam op deze mooie zonnige dag.


Belangrijk is tenslotte niet wat je doet maar wat je erbij ervaart.... OK  :knipoog:

----------


## mark61

> Mark! Zoiets schrijf je toch niet?


Ik meen het wel. Ouders die bij ernstige ziekte een geestelijke raadplegen ipv. de reguliere zorg brengen hun kind meestal ernstige schade toe.

Ik had het niet speciaal over terminaal  :strik: 

Of bedoel je dat 'ontzetten uit'? Ik vind ouders die hun kind polio laten krijgen 'omdat het de Heere behaagt' niet geschikt voor het ouderschap.

----------


## Joesoef

> Waarom moeten die weg ? Paardebloemen zijn best mooi.


Ja mooi, als ze in een weiland staan. Paardenbloemen hebben een vervelende penwortel (en daarom moet je ze niet schoffelen  :knipoog:  ), het worden er daardoor alleen meer en meer en als je niet oppast drukken ze alles weg.

Een aftreksel van brandnetel schijnt te helpen  :potver:

----------


## mark61

> Eigenaardige combi van statements. Zal wel aan mij liggen.


Ja, dat ligt aan jou. De ontologische status van djinns is niet van belang bij de behandeling van een patint. Het kan nuttig zijn om _naast_ reguliere behandeling een traditionele behandeling te geven. Omdat de patint daar vertrouwen in heeft. Omdat de patint dan de 'westerse' behandeling accepteert, etc.

NL psychologen etc. moedigen het niet aan, maar een groeiend aantal staat er niet per s huiverig tegenover.

Jij mag het zien als placebo (wat het ws. ook is), dat is een keurig westers geneeskundig begrip.

----------


## mark61

> Ik ga nu in ieder gaval zelf even de paardebloemen uit mijn voortuin wegschoffelen. Zeer heilzaam op deze mooie zonnige dag.


Moordenares  :jammer:

----------


## mark61

> Ja mooi, als ze in een weiland staan. Paardenbloemen hebben een vervelende penwortel (en daarom moet je ze niet schoffelen  ), het worden er daardoor alleen meer en meer en als je niet oppast drukken ze alles weg.
> 
> Een aftreksel van brandnetel schijnt te helpen


Regelmatig maaien is afdoende  :ego:

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef geef nou eens gewoon antwoord.

1 Bestaan engelen?

2 Bestaat bezetenheid volgens jou?




> Mensen die geloven in bezetenheid door djinns


Wat geloof JIJ Joesoef, jij persoonlijk. Geloof jij dat dit bestaat? 




> Het gaat in het imam gedeelte om de suggestie en om de patient zo ver te krijgen zich te laten behandelen.


Of moet ik met het woordje "suggestie" al mijn conclusie trekken dat je niet in het bestaan van bezetenheid gelooft?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Mensen die geloven in bezetenheid door djinns hebben baat bij een gecombineerde behandeling door Imam en psychiater *op voorwaarde* dat de patient de door de psychiater voorgeschreven medicatie gebruikt.


a Je hebt geen voorwaarde de stellen, je hebt niets te zeggen en niets in te brengen.

b Ik ga geen medicatie geven aan iemand die bezeten is (behalve islamitische).

----------


## Joesoef

> a Je hebt geen voorwaarde de stellen, je hebt niets te zeggen en niets in te brengen.
> 
> b Ik ga geen medicatie geven aan iemand die bezeten is (behalve islamitische).



Kan jij begrijpen dat ik in het totaal niets begrijp van deze reactie?

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef geef nou eens gewoon antwoord.
> 2 Bestaat bezetenheid volgens jou?


Ja, bezetenheid bestaat. Alleen bestaat deze in de vorm van waanbeelden die oa optreden bij schizofrenie/ psychoses.

----------


## mark61

> (wat vindt jij bijv van Jomanda? Denk jij dat het goed is als mensen klakkeloos op zo iemand vertrouwen en daarbij de reguliere geneeskunde afwijzen?)


Maar waardoor was je nou geschokt in mijn post? Over Jomanda gesproken, zie ook S. Millecam. Alleen, die was volwassen.

----------


## Joesoef

Aldus een islamitische psychiater:

http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=90781...0&end=00:09:24

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Klinkt wel magisch... Bij volle maan klaargemaakt zeker?


Yep. Als je dat op hebt zie je paardebloemen met heel andere ogen.

----------


## totaal

http://www.boekencentrum.nl/shop_det...roductId=22768

Het klassieke, orthodoxe verhaal over het ontstaan van de Koran en de islam ondervindt tegenwerpingen vanuit verschillende invalshoeken. Wat houden deze tegenwerpingen in en hoe kunnen ze en bijdrage leveren aan het debat over de islam?

In het jaar 600 was er nog geen islam en twee eeuwen later wel. Dat staat vast. Maar wat gebeurde er tussentijds? Het orthodox islamitische verhaal oogt glashelder: de Koran zou in 23 jaar zijn geopenbaard aan een profeet, Mohammed. Na diens dood stichtten zijn aanhangers een wereldrijk. Veel westerse islamologen volgen die visie eerbiedig. Maar vakgenoten betwijfelen dit scenario. Ze baseren zich op oude koranhandschriften, berichten van tijdgenoten en archeologisch materiaal, zoals inscripties en munten. Hun conclusie: het orthodoxe verhaal klopt niet. Zo zit volgens Christoph Luxenberg de Arabische tekst van de Koran vol met invloeden uit het nauw verwante Aramees. De maagden van het paradijs, stelt hij, zijn druiven. Ook de historiciteit van Mohammed komt in dit boek aan de orde. De eerste kaliefen op de oude munten blijken getooid met christelijke symbolen en de Koran vertoont sporen van meerdere auteurs. 

Belangrijker dan de conclusies zijn de vragen die in De omstreden bronnen van de islam aan de orde komen. Zij bieden een verrassend perspectief voor het islamonderzoek. Voor wie in de talloze populaire inleidingen tot de islam met hun voorspelbare inhoud onvoldoende verhelderende informatie vindt, is dit boek onmisbaar.

Over de totstandkoming van dit boek
De auteurs voerden marathongesprekken met vier Duitse islamgeleerden. Er volgden negentien artikelen in Trouw, die enkele aspecten van hun werk nader belichten. Dit boek, met viermaal zoveel tekst als de Trouwserie, geeft een groter overzicht van hun werk in een heldere, overzichtelijke, inhoudelijke indeling

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Joesoef,




> Ja, bezetenheid bestaat. Alleen bestaat deze in de vorm van waanbeelden die oa optreden bij schizofrenie/ psychoses.


Ik had het over epilepsie ten gevolge van de djinn, niet over schizofrenie, ik zal de vragen duidelijker formuleren: 

1 Bestaan engelen? Ja of Nee

2 Bestaat bezetenheid *ten gevolge van de djinn*. Ja of Nee

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> Wat vindt jij bijv van Jomanda? Denk jij dat het goed is als mensen klakkeloos op zo iemand vertrouwen en daarbij de reguliere geneeskunde afwijzen?


Je hebt me niet begrepen. Ik probeer nu juist te wijzen op het feit dat ziektes zowel door de djinn als wel een lichamelijke oorzaak kan hebben. 

Ik ken jomanda niet zo goed en wat ze doet. Indien ze middels geesten probeert te genezen(vergelijkbaar met de shaman) dan zou ik dat afraden want genezing moet gezocht worden middels Koran recitatie, smeekbedes, gebed, of medicijnen.




> A) Hij heeft toch net zoveel recht op een mening als jijzelf?


Tuurlijk heeft hij recht op een mening, maar ik laat mij niets bepalen als ik een patient zou zijn. *Een patient is tevens een client* zo moet je het zien. Hij moet niet gaan bepalen voor mensen dat de imam mag op voorwaarde van.......




> B) Het wordt een soort cirkel redenatie. Wie bepaald de diagnose waarop de behandeling welke behandeling dan ook gebaseerd moet zijn?


Allebei. Kijk Koran reciteren schaadt nooit. Dus dat is altijd goed. Medicijnen echter hebben bijwerkingen. In het geval dat er sprake is van epilepsie ten gevolge van een djinn, dan ga je toch geen medicijnen geven? Dat is iemand onnodig vergiftigen en slechts een tijdelijke symptoombestrijding. De oorzaak moet aangepakt worden.

----------


## Joesoef

> Hallo Joesoef,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik had het over epilepsie ten gevolge van de djinn, niet over schizofrenie, ik zal de vragen duidelijker formuleren: 
> 
> 1 Bestaan engelen? Ja of Nee
> 
> 2 Bestaat bezetenheid *ten gevolge van de djinn*. Ja of Nee




Ik begrijp er steeds minder van, hebben we hen nu over epilepsie of bezetenheid?

----------


## sjaen

Wat denk je dat psychiaters zouden doen met iemand als Jezus, of Boeddha, of Mohammed, wanneer zij vandaag de daq de aarde zouden bewandelen... Kaboem, onmiddellijk afvoeren naar een inrichting. Opsluiten en platspuiten om hun gekke gedachten en uitspraken te stoppen.

----------


## Charlus

> Wat denk je dat psychiaters zouden doen met iemand als Jezus, of Boeddha, of Mohammed, wanneer zij vandaag de daq de aarde zouden bewandelen... Kaboem, onmiddellijk afvoeren naar een inrichting. Opsluiten en platspuiten om hun gekke gedachten en uitspraken te stoppen.


Dat zou god nooit toestaan.

----------


## Joesoef

> Wat denk je dat psychiaters zouden doen met iemand als Jezus, of Boeddha, of Mohammed, wanneer zij vandaag de daq de aarde zouden bewandelen... Kaboem, onmiddellijk afvoeren naar een inrichting. Opsluiten en platspuiten om hun gekke gedachten en uitspraken te stoppen.



Onzin.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,

Inderdaad, ik geloof dat wij langs elkaar heen praten.

De jinn kan zowel lichamelijke ziekten en verschijnselen veroorzaken als wel psychische. Van de lichamelijke heb ik o.a. genoemd excessieve vrouwelijke bloedingen en impotentie. Ook onvruchtbaarheid kan veroorzaakt worden door de djinn. De dokter/specialisten in het ziekenhuis kunnen dan niets vinden bij de vrouw of man, maar (door hekserij of wat) kan er een djinn in de eileiders zitten die het sperma of de eicel onbruikbaar maakt.

Wat betreft psychische aandoeningen, dat is inderdaad heel ingewikkeld: 
Zijn ze van de djinn? 
Komen ze door zware tijden en omstandigheden (overlijden familielid etc.)?
Of is er een genetische aanleg of lichamelijke oorzaak?

Het punt is dat ik het steeds over epilepsie heb ten gevolge van de djinn. Ik ben nog helemaal niet toegekomen aan schizofrenie, en hier zit het hem waar wij langs elkaar heen praten (ik heb ook jouw pdf nog niet gelezen, wel je bandje over Marokkanen en schizofrenie).

Dit (de epileptische aanval) heb ik als volgt beschreven:

Als een bezeten patient vreselijk boos over iets wordt kan hij flauw vallen. Dan komt er een soort van speeksel uit de mond (kwijlen) (Leg de patient op een matrasje of zachte ondergrond). Dan gaat het lichaam vreselijk schokken. Vervolgens komt de djinn te voorschijn. 
Een vrouw gaat dan bijvoorbeeld met een mannenstem praten of andersom. Soms praat de djinn in een andere taal, of heel agressief en weet allerlei zaken te vertellen die de patient nooit zou kunnen weten (vergelijkbaar met een waarzegger).
Je kan een zwarte tong zien of rood doorlopende ogen die zo rollen en wijd opengesperd staan, gelaatstrekken die niet eigen zijn aan de patient.
Als de Jinn dan klaar is met zijn verhaal, gaat de patient slapen, en de patient kan zich dan naderhand helemaal NIETS meer herinneren. Ik schreef:

_Ik denk dat je als moslim familie wel in de gaten hebt over welke vorm van epilepsie het gaat, zeker als de patient een compleet andere stem krijgt en persoonlijkheid._

Het verschil tussen een psychose/wanen en epilepsie is, dat de persoon met een psychose er zelf bij is. Hij beleeft die wanen, hij gaat warrig praten, hij denkt van de hak op de tak, hij hoort stemmen, hij krijgt in het ergste geval hallucinaties. Bij epileptische bezetenheid, weet de patient helemaal niet meer wat er gebeurd is, simpelweg omdat de djinn zijn plaats heeft ingenomen en via zijn lichaam spreekt. De patient weet absoluut niet meer wat hij gezegd heeft, omdat niet hij heeft gesproken maar de djinn. In zo'n geval ga je toch geen haldol toedienen? Dat is wat ik steeds probeer uit te leggen. Haldol voor wie? Voor de djinn?

Nu nogmaals de vragen:

Geloof jij in het bestaan van engelen?

Geloof jij in (epileptische) bezetenheid veroorzaakt door de djinn?

----------


## Joesoef

> Geloof jij in (epileptische) bezetenheid veroorzaakt door de djinn?



Epilepsie is door middel van een EEG aan te tonen. Blijft over, verschijnselen die op epilepsie lijken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,

Geloof jij in het bestaan van engelen? Ja of nee.

Geloof jij in (epileptische) bezetenheid veroorzaakt door de djinn? Ja of nee.

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef,
> 
> 
> Geloof jij in (epileptische) bezetenheid veroorzaakt door de djinn? Ja of nee.



Nee.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De jinn kan zowel lichamelijke ziekten en verschijnselen veroorzaken als wel psychische. Van de lichamelijke heb ik o.a. genoemd excessieve vrouwelijke bloedingen en impotentie. Ook onvruchtbaarheid kan veroorzaakt worden door de djinn. De dokter/specialisten in het ziekenhuis kunnen dan niets vinden bij de vrouw of man, maar (door hekserij of wat) kan er een djinn in de eileiders zitten die het sperma of de eicel onbruikbaar maakt.<...>


We hebben weer veel geleerd vandaag.

----------


## Snowwhite

Okay joesoef, bedankt voor je antwoord, geloof jij in engelen?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Joesoef,
> 
> Geloof jij in (epileptische) bezetenheid veroorzaakt door de djinn? Ja of nee.
> 
> 
> Nee.


Ik dacht dat jij een moslim was.

----------


## Joesoef

> Okay joesoef, bedankt voor je antwoord, geloof jij in engelen?



Is niet relevant.

----------


## Joesoef

> Bij epileptische bezetenheid, weet de patient helemaal niet meer wat er gebeurd is, simpelweg omdat de djinn zijn plaats heeft ingenomen en via zijn lichaam spreekt. De patient weet absoluut niet meer wat hij gezegd heeft, omdat niet hij heeft gesproken maar de djinn. In zo'n geval ga je toch geen haldol toedienen? Dat is wat ik steeds probeer uit te leggen. Haldol voor wie? Voor de djinn



Je hebt het hier over een psychose.

----------


## Snowwhite

Geef gewoon antwoord, geloof jij in engelen ja of nee.

----------


## Charlus

> Geef gewoon antwoord, geloof jij in engelen ja of nee.


_"We have ways of making you talk."_

----------


## Snowwhite

Korte samenvatting van wat ik tot nog toe heb geplaatst:

Engelen zijn altijd gehoorzaam aan Allah, en bij de djinns heb je die wel gehoorzamen en die niet gehoorzamen.

Je hebt gelovige en ongelovige djinns, de rebellerende zijn de duivels.

Djinns en engelen kunnen vormen aannemen, zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man.

Engelen worden niet berecht op de dag des oordeels maar gaan naar het paradijs.

Engelen houden van religieuze bijeenkomsten waar Allah herdacht wordt en waar geleerd wordt over religie, ze spreken zegeningen uit over de Profeet vrede zij met hem en de engelen vragen vergiffenis voor ons op aarde. De engelen bezoeken degene die de zieken bezoeken.

Djinns kunnen in korte tijd grote afstanden afleggen. 

De duivel is geen gevallen engel maar hij is een djinn, hierin verschilt de islam van het christendom (Totaal heeft hier een andere mening over).

Djinns kunnen mensen bezetten, maar ook bomen of beelden. 

Tovenaars, heksen, mediums en waarzeggers werken allen met behulp van de djinn.

----------


## Joesoef

> Geloof jij in (epileptische) bezetenheid veroorzaakt door de djinn? Ja of nee.



Het niet erkennen en door een neuroloog onbehandeld laten van epilepsie kan zeer ernstige gevolgen hebben voor de hersenen. Het afdoen als bezetenheid en onbehandeld laten is gevaarlijk voor de gezondheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

_"We have ways of making you talk."_ 

Met dank aan de "herhaalbaron".

 :strik:

----------


## Snowwhite

Geef antwoord Joesoef,

Geloof jij in engelen? Ja of Nee.

----------


## naam

> Joesoef,
> 
> Grote kans dat een neurospecialist die geen moslim is (of anders gelovig) maar atheist, niet in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft. Hij kan dus geen goede diagnose geven, want het bestaan van de djinn en bezetenheid is een feit (Koran/soenna) en hij ontkent die feiten en derhalve zal hij de optie bezetenheid uitsluiten en iemand die wel bezeten is behandelen alsof hij/zij de medische epilepsie heeft.
> Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm.
> 
> Het antwoord is dus beiden zouden de diagnose moeten maken.


Waarom kan een neuroloog geen goede diagnose geven? 
Wordt er officieel in ziekenhuizen in Islamische landen de diagnose "bezeten door een djinn" gemaakt.

Heb je daar officiele uitspraken van? 
Zoiets van de specialist komt langs met een groep co-assitenten, kijkt naar het bed en de patient en zegt ja, daar zit een djinn in, kunnen wij even niets aan doen. Daar moet de ...... bijkomen. 
Wordt de diagnose van "bezeten door een djinn" officieel ook geleerd op islamische universiteiten waar je medicijnen kunt studeren?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Waarom kan een neuroloog geen goede diagnose geven?


Ik zei een atheistische neuroloog, het antwoord op deze vraag staat in mijn posting:

_Grote kans dat een neurospecialist die geen moslim is (of anders gelovig) maar atheist, niet in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft. Hij kan dus geen goede diagnose geven, want het bestaan van de djinn en bezetenheid is een feit (Koran/soenna) en hij ontkent die feiten en derhalve zal hij de optie bezetenheid uitsluiten en iemand die wel bezeten is behandelen alsof hij/zij de medische epilepsie heeft.
Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm.

Het antwoord is dus beiden zouden de diagnose moeten maken._

Ik weet het niet of ze dat in het ziekenhuis doen, maar moslims houden wel met die mogelijkheid rekening.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> Ik zei een atheistische neuroloog, het antwoord op deze vraag staat in mijn posting:


Wat hebben djinns met godgeloof te maken ?
Je kunt in God, in djinns, in geen van beide of in beide tegelijk geloven.

Ik ken je tegenwerping maar die snijdt geen hout.
Godgeloof is niet hetzelfde als Koran-fetisjisme.

----------


## Joesoef

> Wat hebben djinns met godgeloof te maken ?
> Je kunt in God, in djinns, in geen van beide of in beide tegelijk geloven.



Moslims in islamitische landen zijn minder vaak schyzofreen, hebben minder psychoses en minder mensen met epilepsie. Immers, daar weten ze wel hoe het behandeld moet worden.
Nu nog de cijfers die dat bevestigen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

Neuro-ME 2007, Dubai.




> The Neuro-ME 2007 which is being supported by the DOHMS, Emirates Medical Association and held under the auspices of the World Federation of Neurology, will bring together internationally-reputed neurologists from the world over as they share the latest advances, technology, treatment and best practices for Epilepsy, Dementia, Alzheimer's and Parkinson's Diseases.
> ()
> The last day of the conference will be dedicated to Epilepsy and its health consequences. Epilepsy is a widespread genetic disorder in the Middle East and makes up for at least 20 per cent of admissions to government hospitals in Dubai, ()



Ik lees nergens in de link, dat djinns ter sprake zijn gekomen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Daar krijg je nu echt verder geen antwoord meer op vermoed ik zomaar...


Joesoef gelooft in engelen. Hij is te eerlijk om het te ontkennen maar schaamt zich teveel om het openlijk toe te geven.

----------


## totaal

uit: fire in the sky

They stood still, mutely. They were a little under five feet in height. They had a basic humanoid form: two legs, two arms, hands with five digits each, and a head with the normal human arrangement of features. But beyond the outline, any similarity to humans was terrifyingly absent.

Their thin bones were covered with white, marshmallowy-looking flesh. They had on single-piece coverall-type suits made of soft, swedelike material, orangish brown in color. I could not see any grain in the material, such as cloth has. In fact, their clothes did not appear even to have any seams. I saw no buttons, zippers, or snaps. They wore no belts. The loose billowy garments were gathered at the wrists and perhaps the ankles. They didn't have any kind of raised collar at the neck. They wore simple pinkish tan footwear. I could not make out the details of their shoes, but they had very small feet, about a size four by our measure.

When they extended their hands toward me, I noticed they had no fingernails. Their hands were small, delicate, without hair. Their thin round fingers looked soft and unwrinkled. Their smooth skin was so pale that it looked chalky, like ivory.

Their bald heads were disproportionately large for their puny bodies. They had bulging, oversized craniums, a small jaw structure, and an underdeveloped appearance to their features that was almost infantile. Their thin-lipped mouths were narrow; I never saw them open. Lying close to their heads on either side were tiny crinkled lobes of ears. Their miniature rounded noses had small oval nostrils.

The only facial feature that didn't appear underdeveloped were those incredible eyes! Those glistening orbs had brown irises twice the size of those of a normal human eye's, nearly an inch in diameter! The iris was so large that even parts of the pupils were hidden by the lids, giving the eyes a certain catlike appearance. There was very little of the white part of the eye showing. They had no lashes and no eyebrows.

With all the screaming and the hysterical questions I had thrown at them, they never once said anything to me. I did not hear them speak to each other. Their mouths never made any kind of sound or motion. The only sounds I heard were those of movements, and my own voice.

Just as I girded myself to spring at them, they abruptly turned and scurried from the room! They went out the open door, turned right and disappeared. The anticlimax of their retreat was incredible. The extra adrenaline that had squirted into my bloodstream left me trembling uncontrollably. I collapsed back against the bench, struggling to slow my racing heart. I gulped the heavy air in ragged gasps.

Afraid of the aliens' return, I looked toward the door. No sign of anyone. I needed something better to defend myself with. I noticed an array of strange instruments lying on the bench. The instruments were arranged near the middle of the bench, leaving either end of it clear. There was nothing I recognized, but some of the chromelike objects reminded me of those in a laboratory or doctor's office. All of the objects were too small to be effective as weapons. I was more afraid of being hurt by some of those instruments. I touched nothing more, throwing the clear tube I still held down on the floor.

I've got to get out of here, I thought frantically with a surge of determination.

There was a curving hallway about three feet wide outside the door. The ceiling of the hall gave off a faint, almost unnoticeable illumination. I looked to the right down the narrow, dimly lit passage in the direction the aliens had run. There was no one in sight.

Seeing nothing in the passage to my left, I began walking that way. I broke into a frightened run down the narrow corridor. The cramped hallway turned continuously in a tight curve to the right. I dashed past an open doorway on my left without looking in, only ten feet down the hall from the door I had just exited. I caught a glimpse of a room but was afraid to stop.

Wait just a damn minute, Travis! I struggled to get a grip on my self-control. What if I missed a chance at that doorway to find a way out of this place? I saw another doorway ten more feet ahead on my right. I slowed down to a walk as I neared it.

Maybe this would be my way out . . . .

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik zei een atheistische neuroloog, het antwoord op deze vraag staat in mijn posting:
> 
> _Grote kans dat een neurospecialist die geen moslim is (of anders gelovig) maar atheist, niet in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft. Hij kan dus geen goede diagnose geven, want het bestaan van de djinn en bezetenheid is een feit (Koran/soenna) en hij ontkent die feiten en derhalve zal hij de optie bezetenheid uitsluiten en iemand die wel bezeten is behandelen alsof hij/zij de medische epilepsie heeft.
> Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm.
> 
> ...



Er zijn denk ik ook veel moslim neurologen. Ik denk niet dat zij serieus rekening houden met djinns en dat dat ook niet een deel uitmaakt van de opleiding neurologie. 

Of heb jij andere informatie?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Totaal,

Ik probeer een beeld te krijgen over de demonologie binnen het Christendom:




> Iedereen 'weet' dat demonen gevallen engelen zijn. Maar hoe ik ook zocht, tot dusver heb ik niet n Bijbelse aanwijzing daarvoor kunnen vinden. Punt n staat er nergens dat demonen engelen zijn. En punt twee staat nergens dat demonen gevallen zijn.


Wat zijn deze engelen dan?

_Openbaring 12:9 "En de grote draak werd [op de aarde] geworpen, de oude slang, die genaamd wordt duivel en de satan, die de gehele wereld verleidt; hij werd op de aarde geworpen en zijn engelen met hem."

Judas 1:6 En de engelen, die hun beginsel niet bewaard hebben, maar hun eigen woonstede verlaten hebben, heeft Hij tot het oordeel des groten dags met eeuwige banden onder de duisternis bewaard._




> Nergens leert de Bijbel dat de schepping tot stand is gekomen door de Vader, zoals 'Nicea' beweert. Zoals we ook nergens lezen dat de schepping uit de Zoon voortkomt. Alles is *uit* God de Vader en alles is *door* de Heer Jezus Christus.


Leg dit eens uit, "uit" en "door".

----------


## mark61

> Moslims in islamitische landen zijn minder vaak schyzofreen, hebben minder psychoses en minder mensen met epilepsie. Immers, daar weten ze wel hoe het behandeld moet worden.
> Nu nog de cijfers die dat bevestigen.


Ten eerste zijn betrouwbare epidemiologische gegevens over islamitische landen schaars, maar je kan gelijk hebben. Verder is nu juist onlangs vastgesteld dat stress ten gevolge van het zijn van een minderheid, tot aan gediscrimineerd worden, bij bepaalde groepen leidt tot verhoogde kans op schizofrenie. Bij mannen dan. In Nederland Marokkaanse, niet Turkse, Irakese of Indonesische.

In any case is de psychiatrie in landen als Marokko en Turkije nog 'witter' dan in Nederland. Djinns worden afgedaan als flauwekul. Een patint die daarmee komt sturen ze vrolijk naar de marabout.

In feite kiest een patint zelf zijn paradigma. Vrijheid blijheid  :Smilie:

----------


## mark61

> Ik weet het niet of ze dat in het ziekenhuis doen, maar moslims houden wel met die mogelijkheid rekening.


Nee, dat doen ze niet in het ziekenhuis, of bij de RIAGG, en in islamitische landen al helemaal niet. Het zou niet bij ze opkomen.

Patinten die denken bezeten te zijn gaan doorgaans niet naar 'westerse' behandelaars, maar naar de marabout. Pas als ze volkomen onhandelbaar zijn klopt de familie aan bij de reguliere zorg. Die overigens zeer beperkt aanwezig is in een land als Marokko.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam, 

Ik heb mijn persoonlijke mening gegeven, omdat jij mij dat gevraagd heb, hoe ik vind dat er tot een diagnose gekomen moet worden, en mijn antwoord was dat met beide opties rekening moet worden gehouden. 

_Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm._

Je verzoekt mij om informatie, maar die moet je halen bij de mensen die hier nu van alles speculeren al dan niet cynisch over islamitische landen, ziekenhuizen, schizofrene marokkanen en al wat niet meer.

----------


## Snowwhite

Shaikh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah (rahimahullah) states in Majmoo al-Fatawa, "The existence of the Jinn is an established fact, according to the Book, the Sunnah and the agreement of the early scholars. Likewise, the penetration of a Jinni into a human body is also an established fact, according to the consensus of leading Sunni scholars. It is also a fact witnessed and experienced by anyone who reflects on it. The Jinni enters the one seized by fits and causes him to speak incomprehensible words, unknown to himself; if the one seized by fits is struck a blow sufficient to kill a camel, he does not feel it."

*Evidence for Jinn Possession*

Allah says: _"Those who eat Riba (interest) will not stand (on the Day of Judgment) except like the standing of a person beaten by the Shaytaan leading him to insanity ('mass')."_ [Soorah al-Baqarah (2): 275] 

In this verse, Allah compares the state of those who eat Riba, on the Day of Judgment, with the one beaten by the Shaytan leading him to insanity. The word used in this verse for insanity is 'mass', which also means devil possession. Since Allah has made the Qur'aan, the most truthful book, it can never contain a false comparison.
Therefore, this verse proves the truthfulness of Jinn-possession. Al-Qurtubee writes in his Tafseer of this verse: "This verse contains proof against those who deny the possession by way of Jinn, claiming that it is a result of natural causes, as well as those who claim that Shaytaan does not enter humans nor does he touch them."

Clear Evidence of Jinn possession from the Sunnah are in a number of authentic tradition, one of which is related by, Ya'la Ibn Murah (radhiallahu anhu), who says: 
_"I saw Allah's Messenger (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) do three things which no one before or after me saw. I went with him on a trip. On the way, we passed by a woman sitting at the roadside with a young boy. She called out, 'O Messenger of Allah, this boy is afflicted with a trial, and from him we have also been afflicted with a trial. I don't know how many times per day he is seized by fits.' He (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) said: 'Give him to me.' So she lifted him up to the Prophet. 
He (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) then placed the boy between himself and the middle of the saddle, opened the boy's mouth and blew in it three times, saying, 'In the name of Allah, I am the slave of Allah, get out, enemy of Allah!' Then he gave the boy back to her and said: 'Meet us on our return at this same place and inform us how he has fared.' We then went. On our return, we found her in the same place with three sheep. When he said to her, 'How has your son fared?' She replied: 'By the One who sent you with the truth, we have not detected anything (unusual) in his behavior up to this time…"_ [Musnad Ahmad (vol: 4, p. 170), and al-Haakim, who declared it Saheeh]

This authentic narration describes how Allah's Messenger (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) commanded the Jinn possessing the boy, to leave. Also, the Messenger of Allah (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) is reported to have said: 
_"Verily, Shaytaan flows in the blood-streams of Adam's descendants."_ [Saheeh Muslim (vol: 3, no: 5404)]

----------


## Joesoef

> Ten eerste zijn betrouwbare epidemiologische gegevens over islamitische landen schaars, maar je kan gelijk hebben.



Mijn ironie wordt kennelijk niet helemaal begrepen.

Er zijn wel epidemiologische gegevens maar of deze representatief zijn en tegen westerse maatstaven kunnen worden afgezet? De medische zorg en de toegankelijkheid tot de medische zorg is in veel Islamitische landen anders als in westerse landen. Op internet is wel wat info te vinden alleen tegen betaling.
Mijn ervaring en wat ik uit gesprekken met mensen die ervaring hebben met psychiatrie/ neurologie in die landen is dat men daar idd geen gebruik maakt van hocuspocus en bijgeloof, dat zoeken ze maar lekker ergens anders.

Het is jammer dat er mensen zijn die vasthouden aan bijgeloof en daarmee kans lopen om een goede behandeling te missen.

----------


## Joesoef

> *Evidence for Jinn Possession*



Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven.







> Ik heb mijn persoonlijke mening gegeven, omdat jij mij dat gevraagd heb, hoe ik vind dat er tot een diagnose gekomen moet worden, en mijn antwoord was dat met beide opties rekening moet worden gehouden.[/I]



Zolang je het advies en medicatie van de neuroloog/ psychiater maar te harte neemt.

----------


## Joesoef

Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.

----------


## naam

> Naam, 
> 
> Ik heb mijn persoonlijke mening gegeven, omdat jij mij dat gevraagd heb, hoe ik vind dat er tot een diagnose gekomen moet worden, en mijn antwoord was dat met beide opties rekening moet worden gehouden. 
> 
> _Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm._
> 
> Je verzoekt mij om informatie, maar die moet je halen bij de mensen die hier nu van alles speculeren al dan niet cynisch over islamitische landen, ziekenhuizen, schizofrene marokkanen en al wat niet meer.



Ik speculeer niets. Zie het antwoord van Mark. In ziekenhuizen in moslimlanden zal echt niet naar een djinn als diagnose worden gezocht. 
Die artsen of neurologen zijn het dus niet met je eens, ook al zijn dat moslims. Nergens wordt er op een medicijnenstudie aan artsen in opleiding geleerd om rekening te houden met djinns, ook in moslimlanden niet.

Wat zou dat zeggen denk je?

----------


## mark61

> Je verzoekt mij om informatie, maar die moet je halen bij de mensen die hier nu van alles speculeren al dan niet cynisch over islamitische landen, ziekenhuizen, schizofrene marokkanen en al wat niet meer.


Ik speculeer niet, klein klein mutsje, ik deel feiten mee. Ik heb daar verstand van.

Wat is er cynisch?

----------


## mark61

> Mijn ironie wordt kennelijk niet helemaal begrepen.
> 
> Er zijn wel epidemiologische gegevens maar of deze representatief zijn en tegen westerse maatstaven kunnen worden afgezet? De medische zorg en de toegankelijkheid tot de medische zorg is in veel Islamitische landen anders als in westerse landen. Op internet is wel wat info te vinden alleen tegen betaling.
> Mijn ervaring en wat ik uit gesprekken met mensen die ervaring hebben met psychiatrie/ neurologie in die landen is dat men daar idd geen gebruik maakt van hocuspocus en bijgeloof, dat zoeken ze maar lekker ergens anders.
> 
> Het is jammer dat er mensen zijn die vasthouden aan bijgeloof en daarmee kans lopen om een goede behandeling te missen.


Jawel, maar het was ter lering ende vermaak van Sneeuwwitje. Ik vrees alleen dat die te ver heen is. Bezeten, denk ik.

Jah ik beschikte over wat artikelen van Cor Hoffer, vandaar  :Smilie:

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,




> Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven.





> Djinns en shaitan bestaan alleen in je hoofd.


6:100 En zij houden de djinn voor deelgenoten van Allah *ofschoon Hij dezen schiep*; en zij dichten Hem, zonder kennis, zonen en dochters toe. Heilig is Hij en verheven boven hetgeen zij Hem toeschrijven.

6:112 Op dezelfde wijze hebben Wij een vijand voor elke profeet gemaakt, bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn.

15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur *geschapen.*

18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer.

27: 39 Een dappere van de djinn zeide: "Ik zal deze tot u brengen voordat gij van uw kamp opstaat en zeker heb ik daar macht over en ik ben betrouwbaar." 

51: 56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding *geschapen*.

55:15 En Hij *schiep* de djinn uit de vlam van Vuur. 

Dan is er nog *een heel hoofdstuk: 72 al-Jinn* en nog vele andere aya's niet genoemd.




> Het is jammer dat er mensen zijn die vasthouden aan bijgeloof..


Zo zo, dus de djinn, een creatie van Allah zie bovenstaande verzen, is bijgeloof volgens jou terwijl de engelen, een creatie van Allah, wel bestaan: 

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


Leg eens uit?




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.


Ik weet niet wat jij bedoelt met dat ik het bestaan van de djinn vanuit een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid fantaseer dat vind ik nogal denigrerend.
Geloof in de djinn heeft niets te maken met cultuur maar met religie. De djinn bestaat omdat Allah dat aan ons geopenbaard heeft in de Koran. 




> Zolang je het advies en medicatie van de neuroloog/ psychiater maar te harte neemt.


Ik neem alleen adviezen ter harte die niet in strijd zijn met mijn religie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,

Snow schreef:



> Je verzoekt mij om informatie, maar die moet je halen bij de mensen die hier nu van alles speculeren al dan niet cynisch


Naam schreef:



> Ik speculeer niets.


Mijn posting sloeg op Joesoef:




> Moslims in islamitische landen zijn minder vaak schyzofreen, hebben minder psychoses en minder mensen met epilepsie. Immers, daar weten ze wel hoe het behandeld moet worden.





> Mijn ironie wordt kennelijk niet helemaal begrepen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik neem alleen adviezen ter harte die niet in strijd zijn met mijn religie.


Jouw religie, eenieders religie overigens, bestaat uit een verzameling ter harte genomen adviezen. Onder een eigen oordeel kom je niet uit, hoe graag je dat ook zou willen.

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik neem alleen adviezen ter harte die niet in strijd zijn met mijn religie.



En neem je de raad van een neuroloog/ psychiater dus aan. Immers, een moslim doet niets wat slecht is voor zijn gezondheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef, leg eens uit dat je wel het bestaan van engelen erkent maar niet het bestaan van de djinn, beiden geschapen door Allah.

En *ja*, stel dat ik een psychose zou krijgen dan neem ik graag antipsychotica in en luister ik naar de psychiater (naast islamitische roeqia), en *nee* niet als ik epileptische bezetenheid zou hebben (ten gevolge van de djinn).

Moge Allah SWT ons beschermen Amien

----------


## Joesoef

> En *ja*, stel dat ik een psychose zou krijgen dan neem ik graag antipsychotica in en luister ik naar de psychiater (naast islamitische roeqia), en *nee* niet als ik epileptische bezetenheid zou hebben (ten gevolge van de djinn).
> 
> Moge Allah SWT ons beschermen Amien



En die epileptische bezetenheid, wie moet die diagnose maken?

----------


## totaal

@@ Snowwhite,

Ik denk dat gevallen engelen en boze geesten 2 verschillende entiteiten zijn. Boze geesten zitten achter demonen. Je moet hier maar eens rondsnuffelen:

http://www.picosearch.com/cgi-bin/ts.pl

----------


## totaal

Condensed from the book, Fire in the Sky

The door was only a few feet ahead on my right, on the inside curve of the hallway. I slowed down, turned, and stopped in the opening.

I looked in cautiously. I saw a round room about sixteen feet across with a domed ceiling about ten feet high. Equally spaced around the room were three rectangular outlines resembling closed doorways.

No one there. The room was totally empty except for a single chair that faced away from me.

I looked behind me. The hallway was still empty. I slowly entered the room. I hesitated to approach the high-backed chair. There might be somebody sitting in it that I could not see from behind.

I circled, keeping my distance from the chair, checking to see if anyone was sitting it it. I followed the curve of the wall to get around to where I could see. I was ready to beat an instant retreat if I should see one of those hideous creatures again. I stopped every few steps to crane my nieck over the back of the chair. Seeing nobody, I continued around to where I could ascertain, with much relief, that the chair was unoccupied.

Glancing apprehensively toward the open door, I slowly went toward the chair. As I gradually approached it, a very curious thing began to happen. The closer I got to it, the darker the room became! Small points of light became visible on, or through, the walls, even the floor. I stepped back and the effect diminished. I stepped forward and it increased again, the points of light becoming brighter in contrast to the darkening background. It was like the stars coming into view in the evening, only very much faster. The matte gray of the metal wall just faded out to be replaced by the glinting, speckled deep-black of space.

I looked at the controls on the chair. On the left arm, there was a single short thick lever with an oddly shaped molded handle atop some dark brown material. On the right arm, there was an illuminated, lime-green screen about five inches square with a lot of black lines on it that intersected each other at all angles. Under that, a square of approximately twenty-five colored buttons arranged in about five vertical rows with one color for each row. I looked for symbols or written words and found none.

The experiment I was considering was risky, but I was desperate. Maybe one of those buttons would open a door or something. On impulse, I went ahead and pushed one of the green buttons. I looked around the room and listened carefully — nothing happened. When I pushed the button, I noticed that the lines on the screen had moved. I recklessly pushed another green one. The lines rapidly changed angles, slid down each other, then stopped. I pushed some of the other colored buttons. Nothing happened. Nothing moved and no sound could be heard.

Trembling, I sat down on the hard surface of the chair. I put my hand onto the molded T-grip of the lever. The handle was slightly small for my hand. The whole chair seemed a little too small. I rotated the handle of the lever forward, feeling the slow, fluid resistance of it. I felt suddenly disoriented as the stars began moving downward in front of me, in unison. Quickly I pulled my hand off the lever, which returned to its original vertical position. The stars stopped moving, but remained where they were when I released the lever.

If this thing is flying, I could crash it or throw it off course and get lost or something! I resolved not to tamper with those controls anymore. I might escalate a desperate situation into a fatal disaster.

I got out of the chair and walked to the edge of the room. As I did, the stars faded out and the surfaces of the wall, ceiling, and floor came into sight. I moved over to one of the rectangles resembling closed doors. I searched the edges for a sign of a switch or an opening mechanism. Seeing none, I put my eye to the crack; I could not see any light. I looked around for some kind of symbol or writing that would help me figure out where I was or how to get out of there. None.

I walked back to the chair and stood beside it, looking at the buttons. I was thinking about pushing some of them, when I heard a faint sound. I whirled around and looked at the door. There, standing in the open doorway, was a human being!


Image courtesy Michael H. Rogers 1996 
I stood frozen to the spot. He was a man about six feet two inches tall. His helmeted head barely cleared the doorway. He was extremely muscular and evenly proportioned. He appeared to weigh about two hundred pounds. He wore a tight-fitting bright blue suit of soft material like velour. His feet were covered with black boots, a black band or belt wrapped around his middle. He carried no tools or weapons on his belt or in his hands; no insignia marked his clothing. 

I ran up to him, exclaiming, babbling all sorts of questions. The man remained silent throughout my verbal barrage. I was worried by his silence. He took me firmly but gently by the arm and gestured for me to go with him. He led me out of that room and hurried me down the narrow hallway, pulling me along behind him due to its narrowness. 

He stopped in front of a closed doorway that slid open, into the wall. I did not see what caused it to open. The door opened into a bare room so small it was more like a foyer or section of hallway. The door slid shut quickly and silently behind us. Again I attempted to talk to the man as we stood there. No answer.

We spent approximately two minutes in the metal cubicle, no more than seven by five by twelve feet. Then a doorway, the same size as the other door and directly opposite it, slid open.

The brilliant warm light that came through the opening door into the airlock-like room was almost like daylight in color and brightness. Fresh, cool air wafted in, reminding me of springtime in the out-of-doors, making me realize just how dark and stifling that place had been. What relief that fresh air was! The air moved around me in a softly fluctuating current. I stood and inhaled deeply the clean, cool breeze. The last tinges of the ache in my head and chest almost completely disappeared. I had nearly forgotten the discomfort that had been with me constantly since I had regained consciousness.


Image courtesy Michael H. Rogers 1996 
I decended a short, steep ramp seven or eight feet to the floor. I looked around to discover that, although I was outside that dim, humid craft, I was not out-of-doors. I was in a huge room. The ceiling was sectioned into alternating rectangles of dark metal and those that gave off light. The ceiling itself curved down to form one of the larger walls in the room. The room was shaped like one-quarter of a cylinder laid on its side.

The outside of the craft we had just left was shaped like the one we had seen in the woods, but was very much larger, about sixty feet in diameter and sixteen feet high. It did not emit light; instead it had a surface of shiny brushed-metal luster. It seemed to radiate a faint heat from its hull. The craft either sat flat on its bottom or, if it had legs, they were only a few inches high. It sat nearly in the middle of the large room.

On my left, toward one end of the large room, there were two or three oval-shaped saucers, reflecting light like highly polished chrome. I could see two of them very clearly, and a silvery reflection that could have been another shiny, rounded craft. They were about forty or forty-five feet in diameter, quite a bit smaller than the angular vehicle I had just come out of. I saw no projections or breaks in the smooth, shiny, flattened spheres. They sat on very rounded bottoms and I could not see how they balanced that way.

The man escorted me across the open floor to a door that opened silently and quickly from the middle outward. We were in a hallway about six feet wide, illuminated from the eight-foot-high ceiling, which was one long panel of softly diffused light. The hallway was straight and perhaps eighty feet long. Closed double doors were distributed along the corridor. 

At the end of the hallway, another pair of double doors. I watched closely this time. I did not see him touch anything, but again the doors slid silently back from the middle. We entered a white room approximately fifteen feet square, with another eight-foot-high ceiling. The room had a table and a chair in it. But my interest was immediately focused on the three other humans!

Two men and a woman were standing around the table. They were all wearing velvety blue uniforms like the first man's, except that they had no helmets. The two men had the same muscularity and the same masculine good looks as the first man. The woman also had a face and figure that was the epitome of her gender. They were smooth-skinned and blemishless. No moles, freckles, wrinkles, or scars marked their skin. The striking good looks of the man I had first met became more obvious on seeing them all together. They shared a family-like resemblance, although they were not identical.


"Would somebody please tell me where I am?" I implored. I was still utterly shaken from my encounter with those awful creatures. "What in hell is going on? What is this place?" 

They didn't answer me. They only looked at me, though not unkindly. One man and the woman came around the table, approaching me. Silently they each took me by an arm and led me toward the table. I didn't know why I should cooperate with them. They wouldn't even tell me anything. But I was in no position to argue, so I went along at first.

They lifted me easily onto the edge of the table. I became wary and started protesting. "Wait a minute. Just tell me what you are going to do!" 


Image courtesy Michael H. Rogers 1996 
I began to resist them, but all three began pushing me gently backward down onto the table. I looked up at the ceiling, covered with panels of softly glowing white light with a faint blue cast.

I saw that the woman suddenly had an object in her hand from out of nowhere — it looked like one of those clear, soft plastic oxygen masks, only there were no tubes connected to it. The only thing attached to it was a small black golfball-sized sphere.

She pressed the mask down over my mouth and nose. I started to reach up to pull it away. Before I could complete the motion, I rapidly became weak. Everything started turning gray. Then there was nothing at all but black oblivion . . .

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,

Geef eerst eens antwoord op dit:




> Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven.





> Djinns en shaitan bestaan alleen in je hoofd.


6:100 En zij houden de djinn voor deelgenoten van Allah ofschoon Hij dezen *schiep*; en zij dichten Hem, zonder kennis, zonen en dochters toe. Heilig is Hij en verheven boven hetgeen zij Hem toeschrijven.

6:112 Op dezelfde wijze hebben Wij een vijand voor elke profeet gemaakt, bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn.

15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur *geschapen.*

18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer.

27: 39 Een dappere van de djinn zeide: "Ik zal deze tot u brengen voordat gij van uw kamp opstaat en zeker heb ik daar macht over en ik ben betrouwbaar." 

51: 56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding *geschapen*.

55:15 En Hij *schiep* de djinn uit de vlam van Vuur. 

Dan is er nog *een heel hoofdstuk: 72 al-Jinn* en nog vele andere aya's niet genoemd.




> Het is jammer dat er mensen zijn die vasthouden aan bijgeloof..


Dus de djinn, een creatie van Allah zie bovenstaande verzen, is bijgeloof volgens jou terwijl de engelen, een creatie van Allah, wel bestaan: 

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


*Leg eens uit?*
*Leg eens uit?*
*Leg eens uit?*




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.


Vanuit WELKE cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid fantaseer ik? Dus autochtone nederlanders hebben een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid? (Wel weer een verfrissende kijk, vergeleken met Tomas die de NL cultuur als 'verheven' ziet).

----------


## totaal

hier de analyse van een klauw van een djinn. Er moet ook nog ergens een foto van de Djinn zelf rondzwerven op het internet. 

http://www.alienscalpel.com/dna_analysis.pdf

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef,
> 
> 
> 
> *Leg eens uit?*
> *Leg eens uit?*
> *Leg eens uit?*



Ook al zit het alleen maar tussen de oren, je kan er wel last van hebben.

----------


## Snowwhite

Totaal,

*De link werkt niet.*

Ik begrijp hier uit dat er:

-Goede engelen
-Slechte (gevallen) engelen
-De duivel (slang)
-demonen (afgoden zoals beelden)

bestaan, klopt dit?

Hebben goede engelen een vrije wil? Worden ze berecht op de dag des oordeels?

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,




> Ook al zit het alleen maar tussen de oren, je kan er wel last van hebben.


In de koran staat:

_51: 56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen._

Dus volgens jou heeft Allah 'datgene wat tussen je oren zit' geschapen tot Zijn aanbidding???

Vanuit WELKE cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid fantaseer ik? Dus autochtone nederlanders hebben een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid?

----------


## mark61

> Geloof in de djinn heeft niets te maken met cultuur maar met religie. 
> 
> Ik neem alleen adviezen ter harte die niet in strijd zijn met mijn religie.


Religie _is_ cultuur.

Jij maakt zelf een willekeurige interpretatie van je religie.

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef,
> 
> 
> Vanuit WELKE cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid fantaseer ik? Dus autochtone nederlanders hebben een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid?




Ik zeg niet dat jij fantaseert. Ik geef aan dat het makkelijk is om als je verkeerd in een cultuur waarin schizofrenie en epilepsie wordt gezien als iets vreemds, iets wat men niet durft te erkennen, te zeggen dat het iets is van buiten af bv in de vorm van een jinn.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Leuk deze mededeling, zeg je dat nu omdat jij denkt/ vindt dat ik een koraniet ben? *Akelige verassing voor je*, dat ben ik niet.


Ik tast nog volledig in het duister! 

Wat weet ik van je:

De hel bestaat niet volgens jou:

The word(s) "hell" appears 95 time(s) in 95 verse(s) in Quran in Yusuf Ali translation.
The word(s) "hell" appears 97 time(s) in 97 verse(s) in Quran in Shakir translation.
The word(s) "hell" appears 103 time(s) in 102 verse(s) in Quran in Pickthal translation.

De djinn (zo'n 30 koranverzen) bestaat niet maar zit alleen in je hoofd, engelen daarentegen wel.

Je bent geen koraniet, en geen soenniet.

----------


## mark61

> Dus volgens jou heeft Allah 'datgene wat tussen je oren zit' geschapen tot Zijn aanbidding???


Ik begrijp dat nooit. Als Allah alles heeft geschapen heeft Hij toch ook geestesziekten geschapen? Of erken je het bestaan van geestesziekten berhaupt niet?

Is elke geestesziekte de term van ongelovigen voor djinns? 

Overigens, misschien helpt herhaling: epilepsie is een _lichamelijke_ , constateerbare ziekte, en heeft niets met 'afwijkend' gedrag te maken.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik geef aan dat het makkelijk is om als je verkeerd in een cultuur waarin schizofrenie en epilepsie wordt gezien als iets vreemds, iets wat men niet durft te erkennen, te zeggen dat het iets is van buiten af bv in de vorm van een jinn.


Dus volgens jou is de nederlandse cultuur een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid waarin schizofrenie en epilepsie wordt gezien als iets vreemds, wat men niet durft te erkennen. En in de nederlandse cultuur zegt men dan dat het iets is van buitenaf bijvoorbeeld in de vorm van een jinn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Citaat:



> Ook al zit het alleen maar tussen de oren, je kan er wel last van hebben.


In de koran staat:

51: 56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.

Dus volgens jou heeft Allah 'datgene wat tussen je oren zit' geschapen tot Zijn aanbidding???

----------


## totaal

@@ Snowwhite

je moet hier maar eens rond snuffelen.:

http://www.concordant.org/

De hel is het gehenna, een crematorium buiten jeruzalem waar in de tijd van Jezus misdadigers werden vermoord. Dat is het Bin Hinnomdal. Thans een keurige piknickplaats. T.z.t. als Jezus terugkomt zal de plek even buiten jeruzalem weer de functie van crematorium krijgen. 

Dit is de hel van de bijbel:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...m_PA180090.JPG

----------


## naam

> Naam,
> 
> Snow schreef:
> 
> 
> Naam schreef:
> 
> 
> Mijn posting sloeg op Joesoef:


Maar wat vind je ervan dat op islamische universiteiten op de medicijnenstudie niets over jinns wordt geleerd en het ook geen onderdeel is van de studie neurologie?


Betekent dat al die medicijnen cq specialistenopleidingen het in de diagnose fout kunnen hebben, ook als het om islamische specialisten gaat?

Hebben zij het allemaal fout?

----------


## Joesoef

> Citaat:
> 
> 
> In de koran staat:
> 
> 51: 56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.
> 
> Dus volgens jou heeft Allah 'datgene wat tussen je oren zit' geschapen tot Zijn aanbidding???



Wat is er mis met het aanbidden van God?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dus volgens jou heeft Allah 'datgene wat tussen je oren zit' geschapen tot Zijn aanbidding???


Zo dwaas is die idee niet.




> Without the knowledge of this world, the Muslims would become like the non-Muslims


Die knowledge zit tussen de oren.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Naam,




> Maar wat vind je ervan dat op islamische universiteiten op de medicijnenstudie niets over jinns wordt geleerd en het ook geen onderdeel is van de studie neurologie?


Allereerst hoe weet jij dat? Bron?




> Betekent dat al die medicijnen cq specialistenopleidingen het in de diagnose fout kunnen hebben, ook als het om islamische specialisten gaat?


Specialisten in het ziekenhuis hebben de taak om het lichaam te onderzoeken op kwalen en ziektes. 
Een faith healer of raqi (gebedsgenezer) vanaf nu FH genoemd, heeft de taak om zwarte magie/bezetenheid of het boze oog te genezen, Biithnillah (met Gods hulp).

Zowel geestesziektes als wel lichamelijke ziektes kunnen ofwel van de djinn komen ofwel lichamelijk zijn of psychisch.

Voorbeeld.
Een vrouw wordt maar niet zwanger. Ze zal mogelijk als eerste naar de specialist gaan met haar man. Stel dat onderzoeken en testen in het ziekenhuis uitwijzen dat er lichamelijk gezien niets in de weg zou moeten staan om kinderen te krijgen, dan is het mogelijk dat er sprake is van een djinn in de eileider. In dat geval hebben de specialisten het dus niet fout: er is lichamelijk niets mis met de vrouw en de man.




> Hebben zij het allemaal fout?


Als er in een opleiding niets over de djinn/magie/boze oog wordt gezegd hebben ze het fout ja, ook als er niets in een opleiding wordt gezegd over lichamelijke klachten die het gevolg zijn van psychisch/sociale omstandigheden. Maar wat weet jij over deze opleidingen?

Wat ik zei is dat islamitische dokters ook rekening houden met het feit dat er ziektes veroorzaakt worden door de djinn, bijvoorbeeld als medicijnen niet aanslaan of er is geen medische oorzaak te vinden. Ze geloven dat dit bestaat, alleen is dat hun taak niet. 

Een familie kan misschien eerst prive bij een FH geweest zijn en vond geen genezing en gaat daarna met de patient naar het ziekenhuis of andersom. Ik schreef:

_Daarom moet er ook een ervaren Raqi naar kijken (iemand die roeqia doet). Er zijn speciale aya's uit de Koran die je kunt lezen, waarbij de djinn gaat reageren. Zo niet, dan is er sprake van de medische vorm._

En al zou GEEN enkele universiteit gedurende AL hun opleidingen OOIT de djinn bespreken, dan nog verandert mijn mening niet, dat de djinn in staat is om lichamelijk en psychisch schade aan te richten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.


Dus volgens jou is de nederlandse cultuur een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid waarin schizofrenie en epilepsie wordt gezien als iets vreemds, wat men niet durft te erkennen. En in de nederlandse cultuur zegt men dan dat het iets is van buitenaf bijvoorbeeld in de vorm van een jinn?




> Wat is er mis met het aanbidden van God?


Er is niets mis met het aanbidden van Allah, zei ik dat?

Jij schrijft over de djinn dat het iets is wat tussen onze oren zit en waar je last van kunt hebben. Dat is dus zoiets als een "gedachte spinsel". 

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. De vraag is natuurlijk waarom je wel in engelen gelooft en niet in de djinn.





> Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven.





> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


Over de djinn zeg je dat het een creatie is van de mens, terwijl in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._

Dus volgens jou is datgene wat in je hoofd zit, tussen je oren en waar je last van kunt hebben geschapen door Allah uit vlammend vuur?

----------


## Snowwhite

Totaal,

Ik zal het een en ander bestuderen, ik hoop hier over een paar dagen op terug te komen, maar ik vind het wel vervelend dat je hier steeds links plaatst ipv dat je zelf even het een en ander uitlegt en gewoon antwoord geeft op de vragen die gesteld worden, zeker wat betreft het stukje over demonen is me nog heel wat onduidelijk en wat betreft jouw visie op God de Schepper (door Jezus) en de vraag die Reallife heeft gesteld over de drie-eenheid. 
Ja ik begrijp wel dat je geen internet hebt thuis en dat het dus niet zo makkelijk is allemaal.

----------


## Snowwhite

Gevonden op een Nederlandse site, geschreven vanuit de echte oerhollandse cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid:

*Lichamelijke en geestelijke kenmerken die kunnen duiden op bezetenheid:* 

•	Hevige bekoringen waaraan men geen weerstand kan bieden; 
•	Zeer ernstige woedeaanvallen, waarbij men geen controle over zichzelf heeft; 
•	Bepaalde ziekten, zoals *vallende ziekte,* krankzinnigheid en dergelijke; (Hierbij moet men natuurlijk zeer voorzichtig zijn met conclusies en gedegen onderzoek doen.) 
•	Crimineel of opvallend en voor degene ongewoon negatief gedrag; 
•	Stemmen in het hoofd die aanzetten tot negatief gedrag. (Ook hier dient men zr voorzichtig met conclusies te zijn.) 
•	Zelfmoordneigingen. Destructief gedrag op zichzelf gericht. (Ook hier dient men zr voorzichtig met conclusies te zijn.) 

Zoals reeds vermeld, zoek eerst naar een 'normale' oorzaak c.q. psychisch probleem.
Het mag duidelijk zijn dat een juiste diagnose moet worden gesteld door terzake deskundigen. Dit is beslist geen onderwerp voor goedbedoeld hobbyisme. 

http://www.blijf-bij-uzelf.nl/parano...zetenheid.html

PS hun site vertegenwoordigt niet mijn gedachtegoed maar het was alleen even als voorbeeld, dat wel meer mensen in een vorm van bezetenheid geloven.

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef,
> 
> 
> 
> Dus volgens jou is de nederlandse cultuur een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid waarin schizofrenie en epilepsie wordt gezien als iets vreemds, wat men niet durft te erkennen. En in de nederlandse cultuur zegt men dan dat het iets is van buitenaf bijvoorbeeld in de vorm van een jinn?



Ik heb het over Moslims die nog steeds denken dat het 1423 is.









> Joesoef,
> 15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen.
> 
> Dus volgens jou is datgene wat in je hoofd zit, tussen je oren en waar je last van kunt hebben geschapen door Allah uit vlammend vuur?


Ik lees dat zo, alleen niet letterlijk.

----------


## mark61

> Bepaalde ziekten, zoals *vallende ziekte,* krankzinnigheid en dergelijke; (Hierbij moet men natuurlijk zeer voorzichtig zijn met conclusies en gedegen onderzoek doen.) 
> 
> Zoals reeds vermeld, zoek eerst naar een 'normale' oorzaak c.q. psychisch probleem.
> Het mag duidelijk zijn dat een juiste diagnose moet worden gesteld door terzake deskundigen. Dit is beslist geen onderwerp voor goedbedoeld hobbyisme.


Neem vooral hun waarschuwingen ter harte.

Al is die site natuurlijk crap.

----------


## naam

> Gevonden op een Nederlandse site, geschreven vanuit de echte oerhollandse cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid:
> 
> *Lichamelijke en geestelijke kenmerken die kunnen duiden op bezetenheid:* 
> 
> 	Hevige bekoringen waaraan men geen weerstand kan bieden; 
> 	Zeer ernstige woedeaanvallen, waarbij men geen controle over zichzelf heeft; 
> 	Bepaalde ziekten, zoals *vallende ziekte,* krankzinnigheid en dergelijke; (Hierbij moet men natuurlijk zeer voorzichtig zijn met conclusies en gedegen onderzoek doen.) 
> 	Crimineel of opvallend en voor degene ongewoon negatief gedrag; 
> 	Stemmen in het hoofd die aanzetten tot negatief gedrag. (Ook hier dient men zr voorzichtig met conclusies te zijn.) 
> ...



Die site neem jij serieus???? Hoeveel Nederlanders denk je geloven hierin?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Die site neem jij serieus???? Hoeveel Nederlanders denk je geloven hierin?


Ze neemt koran en ahadith ook serieus, dus vanwaar je verbazing?

----------


## naam

> Goedemorgen Naam,
> 
> 
> 
> Allereerst hoe weet jij dat? Bron?



Wel eens een medisch wtenschappelijk artikel gelezen waarin djinns voorkomen als oorzaak van een symptoom?




> Specialisten in het ziekenhuis hebben de taak om het lichaam te onderzoeken op kwalen en ziektes. 
> Een faith healer of raqi (gebedsgenezer) vanaf nu FH genoemd, heeft de taak om zwarte magie/bezetenheid of het boze oog te genezen, Biithnillah (met Gods hulp).
> 
> Zowel geestesziektes als wel lichamelijke ziektes kunnen ofwel van de djinn komen ofwel lichamelijk zijn of psychisch.
> 
> Voorbeeld.
> Een vrouw wordt maar niet zwanger. Ze zal mogelijk als eerste naar de specialist gaan met haar man. Stel dat onderzoeken en testen in het ziekenhuis uitwijzen dat er lichamelijk gezien niets in de weg zou moeten staan om kinderen te krijgen, dan is het mogelijk dat er sprake is van een djinn in de eileider. In dat geval hebben de specialisten het dus niet fout: er is lichamelijk niets mis met de vrouw en de man.
> 
> 
> ...


Wat nu nog niet door de medische wetenschap kan worden bewezen, heeft als oorzaak een djinn.

Dus alles wat nu wel bewezen is door de medische wetenschap, maar 100 jaar geleden nog niet, had als oorzaak toen nog een djinn. Ja, ja.

Dat worden dus steeds minder djinns die een ziektebeeld kunnen veroorzaken.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Je kunt in God, in djinns, in geen van beide of in beide tegelijk geloven.





> Joesoef,
> 
> Geloof jij in het bestaan van engelen? Ja of nee.
> 
> Geloof jij in (epileptische) bezetenheid veroorzaakt door de djinn? Ja of nee.


Snowwhite,

Geloof jij in de joodschristelijkmoslimse god en andere goden en godinnen?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wat nu nog niet door de medische wetenschap kan worden bewezen, heeft als oorzaak een djinn.
> 
> Dus alles wat nu wel bewezen is door de medische wetenschap, maar 100 jaar geleden nog niet, had als oorzaak toen nog een djinn. Ja, ja.
> 
> Dat worden dus steeds minder djinns die een ziektebeeld kunnen veroorzaken.


"_Jinns of the gaps_" worden die wel genoemd.

----------


## mark61

> dan is het mogelijk dat er sprake is van een djinn in de eileider.


Die is ff verdwaald dan. Of hij is bijziend en dacht dat ie in een gootsteen zat, kan ook natuurlijk. Wel lastig dat ie elke 4 weken wordt overreden.

Eh, in real life is de man dan onvruchtbaar, maar dat is een conclusie die niemand in Marokko ooit schijnt te trekken.

----------


## mark61

> Wat ik zei is dat islamitische dokters ook rekening houden met het feit dat er ziektes veroorzaakt worden door de djinn, bijvoorbeeld als medicijnen niet aanslaan of er is geen medische oorzaak te vinden. Ze geloven dat dit bestaat, alleen is dat hun taak niet.


Heb _jij_ een bron voor deze boude bewering?

Ik ziet niks over djinnkunde:

http://www.um5a.ac.ma/formations/for_doc.php

http://www.ucam.ac.ma/formation-init...n.php#medecine

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dus volgens jou is datgene wat in je hoofd zit, tussen je oren en waar je last van kunt hebben geschapen door Allah uit vlammend vuur?


So what ? Het hoofd zelf is volgens jou uit klei geschapen.
Misschien is beton een betere vertaling maar dat is giswerk mijnerzijds.

Lees je wel eens pozie, of kom je daar niet aan toe, van louter vrome reglementen ?

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef




> Ik heb het over Moslims die nog steeds denken dat het 1423 is.





> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een *cultuur* van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.


1 De djinn is geen fantastische uitvinding, maar geschapen door Allah. 

2 Nee je had het niet over moslims, je had het over cultuur niet religie, niet draaien.

Snowwhite is (voor een groot deel) Nederlands dus de Nederlandse cultuur is een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid, aldus Joesoef. 




> Ik lees dat zo, alleen niet letterlijk.





> Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven.





> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


In de Koran staat:

_18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer._

Dus Allah gebood 'datgene wat in je hoofd zit tussen je oren waar je last van hebt', te buigen voor Adam? 

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,




> Die site neem jij serieus????


Ik schreef:

_PS hun site vertegenwoordigt niet mijn gedachtegoed maar het was alleen even als voorbeeld, dat wel meer mensen in een vorm van bezetenheid geloven._ 




> Hoeveel Nederlanders denk je geloven hierin?


Ik zou het niet weten, dat doet er niet toe.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Lees je wel eens pozie, of kom je daar niet aan toe, van louter vrome reglementen ?


Nee ik lees nooit pozie.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Olive,




> Geloof jij in de joodschristelijkmoslimse god en andere goden en godinnen?


Djinns en engelen zijn geen goden. Er is maar 1 God.

----------


## sjaen

Imane dood na drinken 11 liter water
Duivelsuitdrijving voor huwelijksproblemen loopt fataal af voor jonge bruid 

Duivelsuitdrijver Abdeslam B. (59) riskeert 15 tot 20 jaar cel. Zondag dwong hij in zijn praktijk in Koekelberg een jonge Marokkaanse vrouw meer dan 10 liter water te drinken. Het vocht moest het kwade verdrijven dat haar al twee jaar verhinderde een normaal huwelijksleven te hebben. Imane (22) overleefde de behandeling niet. 

Toen het amper twee jaar jonge huwelijk van Imane en haar echtgenoot dreigde op de klippen te lopen, besloten de ouders van de bruidegom het heft in handen te nemen. Zij hadden gehoord dat Abdeslam B., die in de buurt van het Dellieplein woonde, wonderen kon verrichten. Een kennis van de oom van Imane had zijn zoon destijds met succes naar de uitdrijver gestuurd. Waarom zou Imane het er niet op wagen? 

,,Romeinse therapie''

Sinds enige tijd terug trokken Imane, haar echtgenoot en diens vader geregeld naar de uitdrijver. Deze laatste koos van meet af aan voor een ,,therapie'' van zuivering op z'n Romeins door het drinken van veel water en het uitbraken ervan door een vinger in de keel te steken. De wansmakelijke operatie kreeg een hyginisch tintje door het gebruik van handschoenen om de braakvinger in te kleden. 

Zondag was het de zoveelste beurt in de behandeling. Omstreeks 7 uur meldden schoonvader Mostapha en Imane zich bij Abdeslam B. Opnieuw luidde de opdracht om liters water in te nemen, gevolgd door geregeld braken. Het ceremonieel ging gepaard met aanrakingen en er kwamen naar verluidt ook snoeren aan te pas. Alles leek goed te verlopen, tot op het ogenblik dat Imane omstreeks 11 uur plots het bewustzijn verloor en niet meer bij bewustzijn kon worden gebracht. 

Schoonvader Mostapha vroeg of hij een ziekenwagen mocht oproepen. Uitdrijver Abdeslam wees dat voornemen resoluut van de hand en verzekerde dat hij de enige persoon was die de jonge vrouw opnieuw bij bewustzijn kon brengen. Maar al zijn pogingen bleven vruchteloos. 

Een half uur later hield de man nog altijd staande dat ,,het kwaad aan het wegtrekken was uit Imanes lichaam''. Omstreeks 12.30 uur moest de uitdrijver zich bij het feit neerleggen dat Imane zijn behandeling niet overleefd had. Abdeslam probeerde de zaak nog te relativeren door te stellen dat ,,haar uur hoe dan ook geslagen had.'' 

Deze keer ving hij bij de familie van de pas overleden jonge vrouw bot. De politie werd op de hoogte gebracht. Onderzoeksrechter Anne Gruwez heeft uitdrijver Abdeslam B. gisteren aangehouden op verdenking van het in die mate toedienen van stoffen dat ze de dood tot gevolg hebben zonder dat het de bedoeling was iemand te doden. In dit geval was de dodelijke stof dus water. 

Tweede drama in goed negen maanden

Het tragische voorval herinnert aan een soortgelijk drama in augustus vorig jaar eveneens in het Brusselse. Een man belde toen de hulpdiensten omdat zijn 23-jarige vrouw bijna bewusteloos in bad lag. Hij slaagde er maar niet in haar opnieuw bij haar positieven te brengen. Enkele uren na de overbrenging naar het ziekenhuis, overleed de vrouw. 

Volgens het Brusselse gerecht was het koppel in contact gekomen met twee groepen van uitdrijvers om huwelijksproblemen op te lossen. De uitdrijvers lieten hun rituelen gepaard gaan met het luid voorlezen van verzen uit de koran. Ook tijdens de uitdrijving bij Imane kreeg de vrouw een koptelefoon opgezet waaruit verzen uit de koran klonken. In beide gevallen is tijdens het onderzoek sprake geweest van het gebruik van snoeren. Over de rol ervan kon het gerecht gisteren geen bijkomende inlichtingen geven. 


Yves BARBIEUX26/04/2005

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 De djinn is geen fantastische uitvinding, maar geschapen door Allah. 
> 
> 2 Nee je had het niet over moslims, je had het over cultuur niet religie, niet draaien.
> ...



Dank je voor het herhalen van mijn eigen woorden. 


*Cultuur*
_ het geheel van geestelijke verworvenheden ve land, volk enz_ Aldus van Dale.

Religie, oude gebruiken binnen en bepaalde groep etc valt daar ook onder.













> In de Koran staat:
> 
> _18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer._
> 
> Dus Allah gebood 'datgene wat in je hoofd zit tussen je oren waar je last van hebt', te buigen voor Adam?


Ja, natuurlijk. Logischer kan bijna niet. Het kwaad dat in de mens zit buigt voor adam, daar gaat het juist om.

----------


## Joesoef

> Nee ik lees nooit pozie.





*Souls*_

Your true home is the seventh stage of spiritual growth, Illiyyun,
Reached through purification and peacefulness.
There, you are still in your body,
And yet a living Master of the Essence._ 


Rumi

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.





> Cultuur
> het geheel van geestelijke verworvenheden ve land, volk enz Aldus van Dale.
> 
> Religie, oude gebruiken binnen en bepaalde groep etc valt daar ook onder.


1 Snowwhite gelooft in het bestaan van de djinn en in het bestaan van epileptische bezetendheid.

2 Snowwhite is (voor een groot deel) Nederlandse.

3 Joesoef stelt dat de djinn een fantastische uitvinding is in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.

Uit dit alles volgt dus dat de Nederlandse cultuur een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid is, aldus Joesoef.




> Het kwaad dat in de mens zit buigt voor adam, daar gaat het juist om.


_18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer._

1) Er staat hier zij (de engelen) _bogen_ dus verleden tijd, iets wat al gebeurd is en jij zegt dat het kwaad in de mens _buigt_ voor adam.

2) Zij bogen dat sloeg op de engelen, verder staat in de aya: 

_"doch Iblies niet"._ 

Jij schreef:




> Het kwaad dat in de mens zit buigt voor adam, daar gaat het juist om.


In de koran staat dat Iblies NIET boog.

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> Snow, er zijn in Nederland erg veel mensen die paranormale beurzen en sites bezoeken hoor. Sommigen geloven in ronddwalende geesten ed.


Naam zegt:

_Hoeveel Nederlanders denk je geloven hierin?_

Snowwhite zei:

_Ik zou het niet weten, dat doet er niet toe._ 




> Ben er nog nooit n tegengekomen. Terwijl sterven en alles eromheen in mijn werk veel voorkomt. Als ik me daarin zou verdiepen zou het mijn nachtdiensten niet ten goede komen denk ik.


Het gaat erom dat Allah in de koran zegt dat de djinn bestaat, en derhalve neem ik dat als kennisgeving aan, dat wil niet zeggen dat ik daar dag en nacht mee bezig ben.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Sjaen,

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji3oen.

Wij zijn van Allah en naar Hem keren wij terug.

(Dat zeggen moslims als iemand overlijdt).

De familie veel sterkte gewenst met het tragische verlies van Imane.

*Drie jaar cel voor exorcist*

De Brusselse correctionele rechtbank veroordeelde gisteren de Marokkaan Abdeslam B.(59) tot drie jaar effectieve celstraf en twee jaar met uitstel wegens het vergiftigen van Imane (23). De jonge vrouw werd door B. op 24 april 2005 in een appartement in Koekelberg ,,behandeld'' voor een duivelsuitdrijving. 
Het jonge slachtoffer bekocht het met de dood. Het was haar man die de marabout raadpleegde omdat de relatie met zijn vrouw was bekoeld. Na zes behandelingen *stierf de vrouw door het verplicht drinken van ruim zes liter water, oordeelden de experts.* Aanvankelijk verklaarde de exorcist dat Imane een natuurlijke dood stierf maar later ging hij tot bekentenissen over. B. moet naast de ruim 20.000 euro gerechtskosten ook nog eens 25.000 euro schadevergoeding aan de familie van het slachtoffer betalen.

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/Article/Det...cleID=g5rmk0v3

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Snowwhite gelooft in het bestaan van de djinn en in het bestaan van epileptische bezetendheid.
> 
> 2 Snowwhite is (voor een groot deel) Nederlandse.
> ...



Je begrijpt mij duidelijk niet, elke nuance is jou vreemd. 






> Joesoef,
> 
> _18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer._
> 
> 1) Er staat hier zij (de engelen) _bogen_ dus verleden tijd, iets wat al gebeurd is en jij zegt dat het kwaad in de mens _buigt_ voor adam.
> 
> 2) Zij bogen dat sloeg op de engelen, verder staat in de aya: 
> 
> _"doch Iblies niet"._ 
> ...


Een mens heeft een goede kant en een slechte kant in zich, de slechte kant, welke elk mens in zich heeft, boog niet voor God.
Zuiver logica lijkt mij.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Snowwhite,
> 
> Geloof jij in de joodschristelijkmoslimse god en andere goden en godinnen?






> Goedenavond Olive,
> 
> (...) Er is maar 1 God.


Je gelooft dus in die ene god en niet in andere goden en godinnen. Vind je dat consistent?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Joesoef,
> 
> 1 Snowwhite gelooft in het bestaan van de djinn en in het bestaan van epileptische bezetendheid.
> 
> 2 Snowwhite is (voor een groot deel) Nederlandse.
> 
> 3 Joesoef stelt dat de djinn een fantastische uitvinding is in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.
> 
> Uit dit alles volgt dus dat de Nederlandse cultuur een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid is, aldus Joesoef.


Da's een redenatiefout, Snowwwhite.

stelling: In een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid komen jinns goed van pas.

Daaruit volgt niet een andere stelling: Waar iemand in jinns gelooft heerst dus een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.

Jinns komen goed van pas in zon cultuur. Maar buiten zon cultuur komen ook bijgelovige mensen voor.
Immigranten hoeven hun bijgeloof niet aan de grens achter zich te laten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Stel dat onderzoeken en testen in het ziekenhuis uitwijzen dat er lichamelijk gezien niets in de weg zou moeten staan om kinderen te krijgen, dan is het mogelijk dat er sprake is van een djinn in de eileider.


Ik hoor dr Jacobse en dr Van Es het al diagnostiseren:




_"jinn in de ldach"._

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Een mens heeft een goede kant en een slechte kant in zich, de slechte kant, welke elk mens in zich heeft, boog niet voor God.
> Zuiver logica lijkt mij.


Bij een ongelovige overheerst de slechte kant en bij een gelovige de goeie. Voor een gelovige een vanzelfsprekend standpunt, neem ik aan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.


De djinn is geen uitvinding maar geschapen door Allah. 




> Je begrijpt mij duidelijk niet, elke nuance is jou vreemd.


Welke nuance Joesoef? 

Jij zegt dat de djinn natuurlijk (lekker genuanceerd) een fantastische uitvinding is, in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Ik geloof in de djinn en in het bestaan van bezetenheid ten gevolge van de djinn en ik ben een Nederlandse vrouw dus daaruit volgt dat ik als Nederlandse vanuit schaamte en onwetendheid de schuld aan de djinn geef. De nederlandse cultuur is een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid aldus Joesoef.

Welke nuance mis ik Joesoef? 




> Een mens heeft een goede kant en een slechte kant in zich, de slechte kant, welke elk mens in zich heeft, boog niet voor God.
> Zuiver logica lijkt mij.


Er staat niet zoals jij schrijft "boog niet voor God", er staat dat Allah gebood om te buigen voor Adam. De engelen bogen voor hem (=Adam), Iblies (de duivel) echter niet.

Zuivere logica?

De aya zegt:

_18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer._

Dus de engelen, die wel echt bestaan bogen wel voor Adam, maar Iblies, welke een gedachte spinsel is, de slechte kant in de mens, datgene wat in het hoofd zit, tussen de oren, waar je last van hebt, geschapen uit vlammend vuur boog niet voor (Adam) de mens. Datgene wat tussen de mens de oren zit boog niet voor de mens??

De djinn was al voor Adam geschapen:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._




> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


Dus iets wat alleen in je hoofd zit, het kwade van de mens is geschapen _voor_ de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht???

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Olive




> Je gelooft dus in die ene god en niet in andere goden en godinnen. Vind je dat consistent?


Dat is de kern van de islam, dat heet tawhied, de Eenheid van God, het tegenover gestelde van tawhied is shirk (afgoderij).

Zoals ik al eerder zei:

_Alle andere levensbeschouwingen en religies bevatten elementen van shirk (afgoderij) in zich, in tegenstelling tot de islam, wat zuiver monotheistisch is: aanbidt alleen God, zonder partners aan Hem toe te schrijven. Een persoonlijke relatie met God/Allah, zonder dat hiervoor beelden, 'heiligen' of God moge ons behoeden, djinns nodig zijn._ 




> Da's een redenatiefout, Snowwwhite.
> 
> stelling: In een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid komen jinns goed van pas.
> 
> Daaruit volgt niet een andere stelling: Waar iemand in jinns gelooft heerst dus een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.


Hij schreef:




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.


Bovendien schreef hij:




> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.





> Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven.


Uit deze drie uitlatingen volgt dat hij dus niet in de djinn gelooft, de djinn bestaat volgens hem uitsluitend in iemands hoofd, en de djinn is een fantastische uitvinding = verzinsel in een cultuur van onwetendheid etc.

Hieruit volgt dat als iemand dus WEL in de djinn gelooft, zij/hij dit doet vanuit onwetendheid, want de djinn bestaat niet volgens hem.

Joesoef was in gesprek met mij als Nederlandse en met niemand anders uit een andere cultuur. 

Je hoeft niet de advocaat uit te hangen van Joesoef, want als ik jouw foute redenatie zou toepassen zou dat dus impliceren dat Joesoef vindt dat de MAROKKAANSE CULTUUR een cultuur is van schaamte en onwetendheid = achterlijkheid. Wat komt hij hier dan doen?




> Jinns komen goed van pas in zo’n cultuur. Maar buiten zo’n cultuur komen ook bijgelovige mensen voor.


Ik ben niet "bijgelovig". De djinn staat gewoon in de Koran. Dat is geloof geen bijgeloof. 

Jinns komen niet zogenaamd goed van pas in een bepaalde cultuur, djinns bestaan en ze veroorzaken lichamelijke en geestelijke ziektes. Dat is geen denkbeeld van een cultuur dat is RELIGIE, het is gebaseerd op bewijzen uit de Koran en soenna en bevestigd door praktijk ervaringen door de eeuwen heen.




> Immigranten hoeven hun bijgeloof niet aan de grens achter zich te laten.


Irrelevante opmerking. 

1 geen bijgeloof maar geloof
2 Joesoef was in gesprek met mij, en niet met een immigrant.

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef,
> 
> 
> Ik geloof in de djinn en in het bestaan van bezetenheid ten gevolge van de djinn en ik ben een Nederlandse vrouw dus daaruit volgt dat ik als Nederlandse vanuit schaamte en onwetendheid de schuld aan de djinn geef. De nederlandse cultuur is een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid aldus Joesoef.
> 
> Welke nuance mis ik Joesoef?



Die van begrijpend lezen.


Wat versta jij onder cultuur?

----------


## Snowwhite

Nee Joesoef, ik ben helemaal niet over cultuur begonnen, jij begon:




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in een *cultuur* van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.


Dus nu moet je het niet gaan omdraaien en een wedervraag gaan stellen. 

Ik verzin dus een djinn, want de djinn bestaat niet echt, vanuit een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid, ik ben Nederlandse dus de Nederlandse cultuur is een van schaamte en onwetendheid aldus Joesoef. 

Edoch sluit ik de versie niet sluit dat je even vergeten was dat ik geen Marokkaanse ben, en de Marokkaanse cultuur bedoelde, om jezelf (non-soenniet-nog-niet gespecificeerd-waar-ik-akelig-verrast-door-zal-zijn) te profileren door een trap te geven aan Marokkanen.




> Een mens heeft een goede kant en een slechte kant in zich, de slechte kant, welke elk mens in zich heeft, boog niet voor God.
> Zuiver logica lijkt mij.


Er staat niet zoals jij schrijft "boog niet voor God", er staat dat Allah gebood om te buigen voor Adam. De engelen bogen voor hem (=Adam), Iblies (de duivel) echter niet.

Zuivere logica?

De aya zegt:

_18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer._

Dus de engelen, die wel echt bestaan bogen wel voor Adam, maar Iblies, welke een gedachte spinsel is, de slechte kant in de mens, datgene wat in het hoofd zit, tussen de oren, waar je last van hebt, geschapen uit vlammend vuur boog niet voor (Adam) de mens. Datgene wat tussen de mens de oren zit boog niet voor de mens??

De djinn was al voor Adam geschapen:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._




> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


Dus iets wat alleen in je hoofd zit, het kwade van de mens is geschapen voor de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht???

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Joesoef

> Nee Joesoef, ik ben helemaal niet over cultuur begonnen, jij begon:



Het is heel simpel, als jij onder cultuur iets anders verstaat dan ik doe dan praten we langs elkaar heen. Ik heb geprobeert een en ander uit te leggen maar kennelijk is dat niet overgekomen.

In deze bedoel ik met cultuur de interpretatie en het opvolgen van de hadits zoals de 1e en (deels 2e) generatie moslims dat doet. Dus niet Nederlanders omdat jij een autochtone Nederlander bent, zoek het niet in ras, land of nationaliteit maar hetgeen je bind met een groep.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Joesoef,
> 
> (...)
> 
> Jij zegt dat de djinn natuurlijk (lekker genuanceerd) een fantastische uitvinding is, in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Ik geloof in de djinn en in het bestaan van bezetenheid ten gevolge van de djinn en ik ben een Nederlandse vrouw dus daaruit volgt dat ik als Nederlandse vanuit schaamte en onwetendheid de schuld aan de djinn geef. De nederlandse cultuur is een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid aldus Joesoef.


Snowwhite, waarom herhaal je dezelfde redenatiefout? Dit schiet niet op zo.





> Hij schreef:
> 
> Bovendien schreef hij:
> 
> Uit deze drie uitlatingen volgt dat hij dus niet in de djinn gelooft, de djinn bestaat volgens hem uitsluitend in iemands hoofd, en de djinn is een fantastische uitvinding = verzinsel in een cultuur van onwetendheid etc.
> 
> Hieruit volgt dat als iemand dus WEL in de djinn gelooft, zij/hij dit doet vanuit onwetendheid, want de djinn bestaat niet volgens hem.


Je verandert je woorden, hiervoor schreef je een andere conclusie:




> Uit dit alles volgt dus dat de Nederlandse cultuur een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid is, aldus Joesoef.


Die conclusie volgt niet, zoals je zag.





> Immigranten hoeven hun bijgeloof niet aan de grens achter zich te laten.





> Irrelevante opmerking.


Nee, relevant: er volgt uit dat mensen in Nederland in jinns kunnen geloven zonder dat de nederlandse cultuur er een van schaamte en onwetendheid is. Dat is namelijk je onjuiste conclusie hierboven.

En dit punt is van belang, omdat je die conclusie aanvoert om Joesoefs argument over het gevaar van jinns in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid te ontkrachten.





> Hoi Sjaen,
> (...)
> 
> *Drie jaar cel voor exorcist*
> 
> De Brusselse correctionele rechtbank veroordeelde gisteren de Marokkaan Abdeslam B.(59) tot drie jaar effectieve celstraf en twee jaar met uitstel wegens het vergiftigen van Imane (23). De jonge vrouw werd door B. op 24 april 2005 in een appartement in Koekelberg ,,behandeld'' voor een duivelsuitdrijving. 
> Het jonge slachtoffer bekocht het met de dood. Het was haar man die de marabout raadpleegde omdat de relatie met zijn vrouw was bekoeld. Na zes behandelingen *stierf de vrouw door het verplicht drinken van ruim zes liter water, oordeelden de experts.* Aanvankelijk verklaarde de exorcist dat Imane een natuurlijke dood stierf maar later ging hij tot bekentenissen over. B. moet naast de ruim 20.000 euro gerechtskosten ook nog eens 25.000 euro schadevergoeding aan de familie van het slachtoffer betalen.
> 
> http://www.nieuwsblad.be/Article/Det...cleID=g5rmk0v3


Dit illustreert Joesoefs argument dat jinns gevaarlijk bijgeloof zijn.
Wie is hier volgens jou echter de ware schuldige, marabout Abdeslam B. of de jinn?





> djinns bestaan en ze veroorzaken lichamelijke en geestelijke ziektes. Dat is geen denkbeeld van een cultuur dat is RELIGIE, het is gebaseerd op bewijzen uit de Koran en soenna en bevestigd door praktijk ervaringen door de eeuwen heen.


Jinns zijn godgeloof. Dat geef je hier in hoofdletters toe.
In de loop van deze topic pretendeer je echter steeds dat er empirisch en logisch bewijs voor jinns is.
Dan zijn jinns dus geen godgeloof, want godgeloofsartikelen en met name geloof in jinns rusten niet op empirisch en logisch bewijs.
Je spreekt jezelf dus tegen.
Je geeft er verder blijk van dat je niet begrijpt wat godgeloof is, en niet begrijpt wat je zelf opschrijft.





> Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?


Waarom geloof je wel in de joodschristelijkmoslimse god en niet in andere goden en godinnen?




> Dat is de kern van de islam, dat heet tawhied, de Eenheid van God, het tegenover gestelde van tawhied is shirk (afgoderij).


Duidelijk, maar dit is geen antwoord, maar alleen een herhaling in andere woorden dat je wel in de joodschristelijkmoslimse god en niet in andere goden en godinnen gelooft.

Waarom doe je dat? Vind je dat consistent?

Is het volgens jou inconsistent om wel in engelen en niet in jinns te geloven?
Heb je H.P.Pas’ opmerking niet gelezen, of ben je het daar niet mee eens, en waarom dan niet?


p. s. Dat je in jinns gelooft vind ik op zich best hoor, laat daar geen misverstand over bestaan. Zolang je er maar geen schade mee aanricht. En bijgeloof kan gemakkelijk schade aanrichten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Joesoef,




> Het is heel simpel, als jij onder cultuur iets anders verstaat dan ik doe dan praten we langs elkaar heen. Ik heb geprobeert een en ander uit te leggen maar kennelijk is dat niet overgekomen.
> 
> In deze bedoel ik met cultuur de interpretatie en het opvolgen van de hadits zoals de 1e en (deels 2e) generatie moslims dat doet. Dus niet Nederlanders omdat jij een autochtone Nederlander bent, zoek het niet in ras, land of nationaliteit maar hetgeen je bind met een groep.


Als dat waar is dat jij hier mee de soennieten bedoelt, dan ligt deze vermeende miscommunicatie ook een beetje aan jou, want dan praat je over religie ipv cultuur: de Ahlus Sunnah wa'l jama3a أهل السنة والجماعة‎.

Nog erger.

Allereerst over "hetgeen je bindt met een groep. Mijn familie bestaat voor het grootste gedeelte uit anders gelovigen, dus je moet hier niet staan zwetsen tegen mij (ik zie namelijk niemand anders die zich hier met deze discussie bemoeit) dat ik in de djinn geloof omdat ik uit een soennitische cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid kom.

Dus we substitueren (ipv cultuur soennieten):




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding in de soennitische religie van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.


De djinn is geen uitvinding van soennieten, maar een creatie van Allah geschapen uit vuur.

1) Het bestaan van de djinn staat in de Koran.

2) Het bestaan van de djinn staat in de overleveringen.


Clear Evidence of Jinn possession from the Sunnah are in a number of authentic tradition, one of which is related by, Ya'la Ibn Murah (radhiallahu anhu), who says: 

"I saw Allah's Messenger (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) do three things which no one before or after me saw. I went with him on a trip. On the way, we passed by a woman sitting at the roadside with a young boy. She called out, 'O Messenger of Allah, this boy is afflicted with a trial, and from him we have also been afflicted with a trial. I don't know how many times per day he is seized by fits.' He (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) said: 'Give him to me.' So she lifted him up to the Prophet. 
He (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) then placed the boy between himself and the middle of the saddle, opened the boy's mouth and blew in it three times, saying, 'In the name of Allah, I am the slave of Allah, get out, enemy of Allah!' Then he gave the boy back to her and said: 'Meet us on our return at this same place and inform us how he has fared.' We then went. On our return, we found her in the same place with three sheep. When he said to her, 'How has your son fared?' She replied: 'By the One who sent you with the truth, we have not detected anything (unusual) in his behavior up to this time…" [Musnad Ahmad (vol: 4, p. 170), and al-Haakim, who declared it Saheeh]

This authentic narration describes how Allah's Messenger (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) commanded the Jinn possessing the boy, to leave. Also, the Messenger of Allah (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) is reported to have said: 

"Verily, Shaytaan flows in the blood-streams of Adam's descendants." [Saheeh Muslim (vol: 3, no: 5404)] 




> In deze bedoel ik met cultuur de interpretatie en het opvolgen van de hadits zoals de 1e en (deels 2e) generatie moslims dat doet.


Deels 2e generatie en 3e generatie Marokkanen proberen hun religie juist te zuiveren van cultuur en bidah (vernieuwingen) en ook zij erkennen het bestaan van de djinn, niet omdat hun ouders dat zeggen, maar omdat daar bewijzen voor zijn in de Koran en soenna.[/quote]

En als de soennitische cultuur een is der onwetendheid en schaamte, waarom plaats jij dan wel een overlevering? En uit welk boek komt die? 




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.





> Een mens heeft een goede kant en een slechte kant in zich, de slechte kant, welke elk mens in zich heeft, boog niet voor God.
> Zuiver logica lijkt mij.


Er staat niet zoals jij schrijft "boog niet voor God", er staat dat Allah gebood om te buigen voor Adam. De engelen bogen voor hem (=Adam), Iblies (de duivel) echter niet.

Zuivere logica?

De aya zegt:

_18: 50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer._

Dus de engelen, die wel echt bestaan bogen wel voor Adam, maar Iblies, welke een gedachte spinsel is, de slechte kant in de mens, datgene wat in het hoofd zit, tussen de oren, waar je last van hebt, geschapen uit vlammend vuur boog niet voor (Adam) de mens. Datgene wat tussen de mens de oren zit boog niet voor de mens??

De djinn was al voor Adam geschapen:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._




> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


Dus iets wat alleen in je hoofd zit, het kwade van de mens is geschapen voor de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht???

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Joesoef,
> 
> Allereerst over "hetgeen je bindt met een groep. Mijn familie bestaat voor het grootste gedeelte uit anders gelovigen, dus je moet hier niet staan zwetsen tegen mij (ik zie namelijk niemand anders die zich hier met deze discussie bemoeit) dat ik in de djinn geloof omdat ik uit een soennitische cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid kom.


Dat schrijft Joesoef niet.





> De djinn is geen uitvinding van soennieten, maar een creatie van Allah geschapen uit vuur.
> 1) Het bestaan van de djinn staat in de Koran.
> 2) Het bestaan van de djinn staat in de overleveringen.


Jaha, ze zijn een godgeloofsartikel, dat weet iedereen. Dan nog kan dat geloofsartikel overigens cultureel bepaald zijn.





> Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?


Zie over je herhalingen hierboven.

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef,
> 
> 
> 
> Als dat waar is dat jij hier mee de soennieten bedoelt, dan ligt deze vermeende miscommunicatie ook een beetje aan jou, want dan praat je over religie ipv cultuur: de Ahlus Sunnah wa'l jama3a أهل السنة والجماعة‎.
> 
> Nog erger.
> 
> Allereerst over "hetgeen je bindt met een groep. Mijn familie bestaat voor het grootste gedeelte uit anders gelovigen, dus je moet hier niet staan zwetsen tegen mij (ik zie namelijk niemand anders die zich hier met deze discussie bemoeit) dat ik in de djinn geloof omdat ik uit een soennitische cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid kom.
> ...


Ik heb het nergens over jouw familie of soennieten in het algemeen, ik heb het over de cultuur van denken die binnen de groep van de 1e en 2e generatie moslims in Nederland over het algemeen gemeen goed is. Voor mij valt daar oa onder het geloven in Jinns als iets onverklaarbaar is. Bij die groep mensen is oa schizofrenie een taboe, het wordt niet erkend als zodanig.


Dankzij de vooruitgang van de medische wetenschap kunnen we ziektes en aandoeningen steeds meer verklaren. Wat in het verleden een djinn was is nu een een aandoening die verklaarbaar is en te behandelen. Er blijven dus steeds minder djinns over. Ook de djinn die nu nog in een eileider zit zal gedetermineerd worden.

----------


## Rourchid

> Waarom geloof je wel in de joodschristelijkmoslimse god en niet in andere goden en godinnen?


De islam begrijpen is de betekenis en reikwijdte begrijpen van de vele aspecten van de _tauhied_.
p. 26 Westerse moslims en de toekomst van de islam, Tariq Ramadan

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Joesoef,




> Ik heb het nergens over jouw familie of soennieten in het algemeen, ik heb het over de cultuur van denken die binnen de groep van de 1e en 2e generatie moslims in Nederland over het algemeen gemeen goed is. Voor mij valt daar oa onder het geloven in Jinns als iets onverklaarbaar is. Bij die groep mensen is oa schizofrenie een taboe, het wordt niet erkend als zodanig.


Ook erg. De 1e en 2e generatie moslims zijn mijn broeders en zusters in de islam en je doet net alsof die achterlijk zijn.

1 Je praat hier met mij en niet met een Marokkaan van welke generatie dan ook.

2 Het bestaan van de djinn is bewezen in de Koran, er zijn zo'n 30 aya's over, en als wij samen alle verzen stuk voor stuk gaan doornemen, dan zul je tot de conclusie komen dat jouw interpretatie niet klopt, vooropgesteld dat je eerlijk bent en je in staat bent open te staan en je inzichten te wijzigen. 

3 Omdat geloven in het bestaan van de djinn los staat van cultuur maar te maken heeft met religie, zijn de 1 ste t/m de 4 de generatie Marokkanen of de autochtone bekeerlingen 1ste t/m de 2de generatie op 1 lijn. Er is niet echt veel verschil tussen mijn (religieuze) denken en die van de 1 ste generatie gastarbeiders, zeker niet waar het zaken betreft zoals het geloof in engelen of djinns. 

4 Ik heb medici in mijn familie en ik ben wel bekend met schizofrenie, autisme, depressies etc., en toch geloof ik in het bestaan van epileptische bezetendheid en dat de djinn zowel lichamelijke als geestelijke ziektes kan veroorzaken. Dus de relatie die jij legt met onwetendheid ten aanzien van ziektes en het geloven in de djinn is onjuist.




> Dankzij de vooruitgang van de medische wetenschap kunnen we ziektes en aandoeningen steeds meer verklaren. Wat in het verleden een djinn was is nu een een aandoening die verklaarbaar is en te behandelen. Er blijven dus steeds minder djinns over. Ook de djinn die nu nog in een eileider zit zal gedetermineerd worden.


Het is jij die hier gebrek aan kennis hebt, niet de gastarbeider van het eerste uur. 
Lees ook eens van andersgelovigen zoals christenen en hindoes, en lees eens iets over incubi en succubi, tantra, oosterse mystieke boeken en de ervaringen die mensen hebben gehad door de eeuwen heen en tot op de dag van vandaag.
Het westen die de wetenschap inmiddels tot 'afgod' maakt, slaat op dit punt volledig de plank mis.
Het feit dat er nu ingewikkelde operaties worden uitgevoerd, men wat brabbelt over transmitterstoffen, synapsen (in het bijzonder die van huisvrouwen…), dopamine, serotonine en sommige ziektes kunnen worden behandeld, die voorheen misschien niet behandeld konden worden, doet niets toe of af aan het bestaan van de djinn.

De djinn was al voor Adam geschapen:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._




> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


Dus iets wat alleen in je hoofd zit, het kwade van de mens is geschapen voor de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Olive,




> Jaha, ze zijn een godgeloofsartikel, dat weet iedereen. Dan nog kan dat geloofsartikel overigens cultureel bepaald zijn.


Nee, religie in het algemeen en het bestaan van de djinn in het bijzonder zijn niet cultureel bepaald.

1 Mohammed vzmh is geen profeet van de arabieren, maar gezonden naar de gehele mensheid:

Overlevering Bukhari :: Book 1 :: Volume 8 :: Hadith 429 
Narrated Jabir bin Abdullah: Allah’s Messenger said,

_"Every Prophet used to be sent to his nation only but I have been sent to all mankind."_

2 Profeten spreken niet uit eigen begeerte maar ontvangen leiding van God. 

3 Het bestaan van djinns en engelen is door God geopenbaard. De Koran spreekt over het bestaan van de djinn al voordat de mens Adam was geschapen. We praten hier dus niet over een cultureel gebruik maar over een creatie van God, die ook erkent wordt in het Christendom en het hindoeisme (bhuta's en preta's etc.).

4 Religie in zijn algemeenheid, is niet cultureel bepaald want religie is gebaseerd op openbaring (heilige boeken) en niet op cultuur (ik heb mijn vader dit zo zien doen).

_Koran 2:170 En wanneer er tot hen wordt gezegd: "Volgt hetgeen God heeft geopenbaard", zeggen zij: "Neen, wij zullen datgene volgen, wat wij onze vaderen zagen volgen". Zelfs al hadden hun vaderen in het geheel geen verstand en volgden zij ook de rechte weg niet?_

Het ide dat religie cultuur specifiek zou zijn komt van de diverse filosofen en humanisten, die hun eigen menselijke denken laten prevaleren boven de Goddelijke openbaringen, zoals bijvoorbeeld C.G. Jung of de Britse cultureel anthropoloog Edward B. Tylor, 1832-1917, die stelde dat ook in de religie de regel van ’survival of the fittest’ van toepassing is (de religie die zich het best aansluit aan de grote problemen van het volk of stam heeft de beste kans om te blijven bestaan en uit te groeien) en de mementheorie (Susan Blackmore) die ervan uit gaat dat religie evolueert en/of verandert naar gelang de cultuur.

De kennis van alle mensen die ooit bestaan hebben bij elkaar opgeteld, valt natuurlijk volkomen in het niet bij de Kennis van de Schepper, Die de mens zelf geschapen heeft. Een gelovige zal dus de openbaringen van God laten prevaleren boven het menselijke denken van een filosoof. 




> Heb je H.P.Pas’ opmerking niet gelezen, of ben je het daar niet mee eens, en waarom dan niet?


Je bedoeld over dat blok beton?

Hij heeft een andere overtuiging dan ik, houdt van filosofen en humanisten.
Tegen die achtergrond is het ook niet verwonderlijk dat hij 'Adam is geschapen uit klei' als zinnebeeldig interpreteert of overdrachtelijk, immers hij is geen creationist. Het beton sloeg op……immer witzig…….

H.P. Pas gelooft niet in de Koran, maar Joesoef wel.




> Is het volgens jou inconsistent om wel in engelen en niet in jinns te geloven?


Ja inderdaad, als moslim wel ja. Ik praat hier tegen Joesoef, niet tegen jou.

In de Koran staan verzen over de djinn en verzen over de engelen. Waarom de engelen wel en de djinns niet?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn over het algemeen onzichtbaar voor de mens en ze kunnen allebei vormen aannemen. Waarom bestaan de onzichtbare engelen dan wel, en de onzichtbare djinns niet?

Joesoef schreef:




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


Het is niet inconsistent om als moslim in 1 God te geloven en niet in meerdere goden, onze bronnen vermelden geen andere goden en die bestaan dan ook niet. Ook Joesoef zal niet zeggen dat er meerdere goden zijn. Onze bronnen vermelden echter wel engelen en djinns.




> Waarom geloof je wel in de joodschristelijkmoslimse god en niet in andere goden en godinnen?


Er bestaan geen andere goden er is maar 1 God.

Ik verwerp dit omdat het in strijd is met God's Verheven Eigenschappen en Namen.

God is de Schepper.

God heeft Adam geschapen uit klei.
God heeft de djinn geschapen uit vuur.
God heeft de engelen geschapen uit licht.

Hieruit volgt dat mensen, djinns en engelen schepselen zijn en geen (half)goden of heiligen. 

Er is onderscheid tussen hetgeen dat tot ontstaan is gebracht en de Eeuwige. De Schepper en schepping zijn twee verschillende zaken. Omdat de Schepper zijn schepping zelf geschapen heeft volgt hieruit dat De Schepper Zijn schepping niet nodig heeft. Hij is Onafhankelijk.

God, die Onafhankelijk is, heeft dan ook geen bijgoden nodig of halfgoden. Hij is Zichzelf genoeg.

Het appelleert niet aan de of mijn logica, dat God het nodig heeft om een zoon (partner) te hebben, of dat God het nodig heeft om een deel van Hem in Zijn schepping te manifesteren.

In de koran staat:

_4:171 Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende._ 

Het past dus niet bij God (het is verre van Zijn Heiligheid) dat Hij partners nodig heeft.

Alle profeten hadden dezelfde boodschap en predikten het monotheisme: aanbidt God zonder partners aan Hem toe te schrijven.

Over Abraham vzmh (vzmh = vrede zij met hem) die dus voor Mozes vzmh leefde staat in de koran:

_3:67 Abraham was noch een Jood, noch een Christen, maar hij was een oprecht Moslim. En hij behoorde niet tot de afgodendienaren._

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Joesoef

> Hallo Joesoef,
> 
> Ook erg. De 1e en 2e generatie moslims zijn mijn broeders en zusters in de islam en je doet net alsof die achterlijk zijn.



Ik heb nergens gezegd dat die menselijk achterlijk zijn en dat zal ik ook nooit en te nimmer doen. Ik ben ook niet van mening dat die mensen achterlijk zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Nee, religie in het algemeen en het bestaan van de djinn in het bijzonder zijn niet cultureel bepaald.<...>


Voor een ongelovige kan religie niet anders dan volledig cultureel bepaald zijn. Voor een gelovige is zijn/haar religie niet cultureel bepaald, misschien muv. de delen die zij/hij niet onderschrijft. 
Uiteindelijk loopt elke discussie hierop vast en is begrip over en weer niet mogelijk.



> <...>3:67 Abraham was noch een Jood, noch een Christen, maar hij was een oprecht Moslim.<...>


Het zal Ronald verbazen.

----------


## Joesoef

> Hij heeft een andere overtuiging dan ik, houdt van filosofen en humanisten.
> Tegen die achtergrond is het ook niet verwonderlijk dat hij 'Adam is geschapen uit klei' als zinnebeeldig interpreteert of overdrachtelijk, immers hij is geen creationist. Het beton sloeg opimmer witzig.


Jij bent lekker met je vooroordelen.






> Citaat:
> Dankzij de vooruitgang van de medische wetenschap kunnen we ziektes en aandoeningen steeds meer verklaren. Wat in het verleden een djinn was is nu een een aandoening die verklaarbaar is en te behandelen. Er blijven dus steeds minder djinns over. Ook de djinn die nu nog in een eileider zit zal gedetermineerd worden.


Dus Jinns luisteren naar medicijnen?



Nog wat anders, jij zegt dat ik in Engelen geloof. Heb ik nooit wat over gezegd. Het was Charlus die riep dat ik geloof in Engelen maar dat ik mij schaam om het te zeggen. Of ik er wel of niet in geloof, welke tafsir ik gebruik. Blijft voorlopig een raadsel.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hij heeft een andere overtuiging dan ik, houdt van filosofen en humanisten.
> Tegen die achtergrond is het ook niet verwonderlijk dat hij 'Adam is geschapen uit klei' als zinnebeeldig interpreteert of overdrachtelijk, immers hij is geen creationist.


Ik ben ook nog chemicus. Adam uit klei is chemisch van dezelfde orde als de maan uit groene kaas.
Djinns uit vuur en engelen uit licht is n brug verder. Schepping uit een zucht van de ziedende zee, zeg maar.




> God, die Onafhankelijk is, heeft dan ook geen bijgoden nodig of halfgoden. Hij is Zichzelf genoeg.
> 
> Het appelleert niet aan de of mijn logica, dat God het nodig heeft om een zoon (partner) te hebben, of dat God het nodig heeft om een deel van Hem in Zijn schepping te manifesteren.


Appelleert het aan je logica, dat hij aanbeden wenst te worden ?
Stel je had chemie gestudeerd. Zou je dan een beroep op chemische logica
in scheppingsvragen legitiem vinden ?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Hallo Olive,
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ja inderdaad, als moslim wel ja. Ik praat hier tegen Joesoef, niet tegen jou.
> 
> In de Koran staan verzen over de djinn en verzen over de engelen. Waarom de engelen wel en de djinns niet?
> 
> Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn over het algemeen onzichtbaar voor de mens en ze kunnen allebei vormen aannemen. Waarom bestaan de onzichtbare engelen dan wel, en de onzichtbare djinns niet?
> ...


Bedankt voor je reactie en de moeite die je ervoor neemt, Snowwhite. 
Precies waar ik op wachtte, nu kan ik eindelijk ter zake komen.

Wat je schrijft gaat niet over wat iemand consistent wel en niet kan geloven, maar over de betekenis van de naam moslim.

De inhoud van godgeloof  van wat mensen geloven  ligt naar zijn aard niet vast, omdat het enige dat nodig is om een geloofsartikel terzijde te stellen is, het niet te geloven.

H.P.Pas formuleerde hetzelfde idee onlangs in andere woorden:




> (...)
> 
> Reality is what doesn't go away if you don't believe in it.


Ieder mens, ook moslims, ook Joesoef en Snowwhite, kan zonder inconsistentie wel in engelen en niet in jinns geloven. Daar is maar n ding voor nodig: er wel en niet in te geloven.

Wat jij schrijft, Snow, is iets anders. Je geeft een betekenis aan de naam moslim. De naam moslim betekent volgens jou onder meer iemand die in jinns gelooft. De vraag is dus of de betekenis van de naam moslim zodanig vastligt, dat die geloof in jinns moet omvatten.

Wereldwijd hebben moslims vaak sterk verschillende geloofsideen. Sommigen van hen zeggen dat alleen zij ware moslims zijn. Door een zekere betekenis van de naam moslim vast te leggen, proberen zij wat mensen geloven vast te leggen. Dat gaat zo:

Een ware moslim gelooft X.
Jij zegt dat je moslim bent, daar hecht je ook waarde aan.
Dus moet jij X geloven.

Dit is een voorbeeld van een _paradox van godgeloof_: de inhoud van godgeloof  van wat mensen geloven  ligt niet vast, maar mensen proberen die wel vast te leggen. (Daar zijn diverse verklaringen voor).

Maar een naam is een afspraak, en de betekenis van een naam staat slechts in zoverre vast als die afspraak vaststaat. Vaak kunnen we ons maar beter aan zulke afspraken houden. Het kan bijvoorbeeld gevaarlijk zijn om de namen brug en afgrond te verwisselen. Maar in andere situaties hoeft de een zich niet aan een decreet van de ander te houden.

Zo kunnen moslims zeggen: Wij zijn moslims en geloven niet in jinns. Een decreet dat de naam moslim mede in jinns geloven betekent aanvaarden we niet.

Jinns staan wel in de Koran, maar dat kan men ter discussie stellen. Moeten we dat letterlijk nemen? Maken jinns deel uit van de openbaring of van de lokale cultuur?

Dan ontstaat er vaak opnieuw een discussie over wat de naam moslim betekent: is een moslim iemand die alles wat er in de koran staat letterlijk, zonder interpretatie, kritiekloos (kritiek in de betekenis van onderzoekend commentaar), met uitschakeling van zelfstandig denken aanneemt?

Als we naar moslims in de wereld kijken, is dat niet wat moslim betekent.

Bijgeloof komt veel voor, ook in Nederland, maar waarschijnlijk geloofde jij, Snowwhite, eertijds niet in jinns. Je hebt je op latere leeftijd tot het moslimse godgeloof bekeerd, en omdat er jinns in de Koran voorkomen ben je je gaan aanpraten dat je dus ook in jinns gelooft.

Daarmee rijst de interessante vraag of geloof zo werkt. Mensen kunnen zichzelf inderdaad overtuigen van zoiets.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het is niet inconsistent om als moslim in 1 God te geloven en niet in meerdere goden, onze bronnen vermelden geen andere goden en die bestaan dan ook niet.


السلام عليكم

Srat al-Anbiy (21)
18 - Zo er in beide* nog andere goden waren
dan God 
zouden zij waarlijk ten onder gaan. 
Geprezen zij dus God de Heer van de Troon 
ver van wat zij toedichten!

* = hemel en aarde; Gallayn 

و*سلامة*

----------


## H.P.Pas

> * = hemel en aarde; Gallayn


De aarde is n hemellichaam.
De hemel, dat zijn de overige hemellichamen; het aantal ligt in de grootteorde 10 tot de macht 23.
(100.000.000.000.000.000.000.000)
Het is mogelijk het universum als een tw-eenheid hemel/aarde op te vatten. Dat de schepper en bestuurder van het geheel dit beperkte gezichtspunt inneemt is onwaarschijnlijk te achten.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> .
> 
> Bijgeloof komt veel voor, ook in Nederland, maar waarschijnlijk geloofde jij, Snowwhite, eertijds niet in jinns. Je hebt je op later leeftijd tot het moslimse godgeloof bekeerd, en omdat er jinns in de Koran voorkomen ben je je gaan aanpraten dat je dus ook in jinns gelooft.


_Snow moet er aan geloven._

De taal is wijzer dan haar gebruikers.

----------


## totaal

@@ Snowwhite,

De christelijke God, of beter de Joodse God is niet alleen schepper maar ook Vader. In de Vader zit de moeder verborgen. Dus Onze God is niet alleen een schepper maar heeft ook een familiale relatie met ons. 

zie: http://greater-emmanuel.org/jg/2002/jg_02_06.html

----------


## naam

> Jij bent lekker met je vooroordelen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dus Jinns luisteren naar medicijnen?
> 
> 
> ...






> Het westen die de wetenschap inmiddels tot 'afgod' maakt, slaat op dit punt volledig de plank mis.
> Het feit dat er nu ingewikkelde operaties worden uitgevoerd, men wat brabbelt over transmitterstoffen, synapsen (in het bijzonder die van huisvrouwen), dopamine, serotonine en sommige ziektes kunnen worden behandeld, die voorheen misschien niet behandeld konden worden, doet niets toe of af aan het bestaan van de djinn


Blijft het feit dat voor ziekten waar vroeger een djinn als verklaring werd gegeven er nu een medische verklaring voor is. Dat is geen afgod, dat is gewoon wetenschap en vooruitgang in inzicht in de werking van het menselijk lichaam. Dat gebeurt ook in moslimlanden hoor dat onderzoek naar de werking van het lichaam. Stelt je eens voor dat wij als mensheid genoegen enemen met de verklaring of diagnose "het is een djinn" en verder geen onderzoek meer doen naar werkelijke oorzaken.

----------


## Joesoef

> Daarmee rijst de interessante vraag of geloof zo werkt. Mensen kunnen zichzelf inderdaad overtuigen van zoiets.



Troost, hoop, ontkenning?
http://www.psy.nl/fileadmin/files/ps...medicijnen.pdf

----------


## mark61

Ik word zo geen steek wijzer over het boeiende leven der djinns in mijn gootsteen  :jammer:

----------


## naam

> Ik word zo geen steek wijzer over het boeiende leven der djinns in mijn gootsteen


Wel eens ontstopper gebruikt?  :zozo:  Goed artikel van Joesoef trouwens.

----------


## Rourchid

> Een tijdje geleden ben ik eens, 's avonds laat, per ongeluk bovenop een kikker gestapt toen ik mijn huis verliet. Het dier was zo dom geweest om zich direct voor mijn voordeur te positioneren.



Niet de kikker is dom geweest maar jij bent dom geweest door - al was het vanuit enkel een cultureel perspectief - de Ibrahimische lessen over de Profeet Slymn (vzmh) niet geleerd te hebben.
Je had voordat je je huidige woning betrok al lang en breed alles over kikkers en andere dieren geleerd moeten hebben.
Echter in plaats van je nalatigheid te onderkennen schuif je niet alleen schuldvraag van je af, maar ook neem je feitelijk de kikker de menselijke maat door de kikker dom te noemen alsof het om een kikker gaat met menselijke intelligentie.


Zelf ben ik nooit betrokken geweest bij het molesteren van kikkers. Wel had ik eens een klasgenootje met een kikker als huisdier. Op een dag werd de kikker uitgelaten en ging het klasgenootje naar de keuken van zijn ouderlijk (athestisch) huis. Op het vuur stond een grote pan met water op het vuur terwijl het deksel erop lag. De moeder vraagt het klasgenootje of hij even wil kijken of het water al aan de kook is. Klasgenootje haalt het deksel eraf. De kikker ruikt water, springt omhoog, ziet glinsteringen van water en springt in de pan waarin het het water al lichtjes aan het koken is en sterft een afgrijselijke dood: klasgenootje enige weken volkomen overstuur.
Kortom, het kan eenieder overkomen en gewoon in het vervolg beter opletten. Of zie het maar zo: je bent het slachtoffer geworden van de culturele naviteit dat je zonder enige studie wel even de ecologie in en rond je woning kunt begrijpen  :student: 



> Voor een ongelovige kan religie niet anders dan volledig cultureel bepaald zijn. Voor een gelovige is zijn/haar religie niet cultureel bepaald, misschien muv. de delen die zij/hij niet onderschrijft. 
> Uiteindelijk loopt elke discussie hierop vast en is begrip over en weer niet mogelijk.


Bijna, maar nog net niet helemaal.
Je kunt het voor jou neutrale fenomeen benoemen als een culturele naviteit die zingeving biedt aan degenen die het betreft.
In geval van een beroep moeten doen op de gezondheidszorg wordt het fenomeen djnoun ongeveer geclassificeerd als het fenomeen homeopathie.
Waar uiteraard wel voor gewaakt voor dient te worden is dat de gezondheidsvoorzieningen, herijkt en afgesteld op de behoefte van de hedendaagse patint, misbruikt zou kunnen door werkschuw tuig dat bezetenheid voorwendt om Koning van Luilekkerland te worden. 
Voor de goede orde dient opgemerkt worden dat, vanuit religieus oogpunt, ongeloof eveneens als culturele naviteit gezien kan worden.




> Het zal Ronald verbazen.


Het zal je misschien verbazen maar Ronald heeft op dit forum reeds uitgebreid van gedachten gewisseld over S. 3:67.

----------


## Rourchid

> Bijgeloof komt veel voor, ook in Nederland, maar waarschijnlijk geloofde jij, Snowwhite, eertijds niet in jinns. Je hebt je op latere leeftijd tot het moslimse godgeloof bekeerd, en omdat er jinns in de Koran voorkomen ben je je gaan *aanpraten* dat je dus ook in jinns gelooft.
> 
> Daarmee rijst de interessante vraag of geloof zo werkt. Mensen kunnen zichzelf inderdaad overtuigen van zoiets.


Punt is dat het niet uitmaakt wat_ jij_ je kan laten aanpraten.
Alleen door Zijn genade mag een mens inzien dat geen enkele leugen geschreven staat in de H. Koran. 

Overigens heb je deze discussie medio november 2007 al gevoerd: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...64#post3456364

----------


## Rourchid

> De aarde is n hemellichaam.
> De hemel, dat zijn de overige hemellichamen; het aantal ligt in de grootteorde 10 tot de macht 23.
> (100.000.000.000.000.000.000.000)
> Het is mogelijk het universum als een tw-eenheid hemel/aarde op te vatten. Dat de schepper en bestuurder van het geheel dit beperkte gezichtspunt inneemt is *onwaarschijnlijk* te achten.


Uitsluitsel over de (on)waarschijnlijkheid krijg je alleen als je Gd persoonlijk kent. Ofwel: je laat weer eens overduidelijk blijken ernstig paulinistisch geaffecteerd te zijn.

----------


## Rourchid

> http://greater-emmanuel.org/jg/2002/jg_02_06.html[/url]


Srat 43 (al-Zukhruf)
1 - H Mm
2 - Bij de duidelijk sprekend Schrift
3 -Wij hebben haar gemaakt 
tot een Arabische Oplezing
opdat gij verstandig moogt worden
4 - Zij is waarlijk in de Moeder der Schrift 
bij Ons 
verheven en wijs.

Srat 3 ( al-'Imrn)
7 - Hij is het die op u
de Schrift heeft nedergezonden.
Een deel daarvan welgevoegde tekenen 
die de Moeder van de Schrift zijn
en nog, andere meerzinnige.
Maar diegenen in wier harten afwijking is
die gaan na wat er meerzinnig is
in begeerte naar verzoeking
en in begeerte naar de uitlegging ervan.
Maar niet kent de uitlegging ervan
een ander dan God
en de stevig-staanden in de kennis 
die zeggen:
Wij geloven erin
het is alles vanwege onze Heer.
Maar geen anderen laten zich manen dan de verstandigen.

Srat 13 (al-Ra'd) 
39- God vernietigt wat Hij wil
en bevestigt het.
Bij Hem is de Moeder van de Schrift.

P.S.
Job 28 (Tenach) 
20 - Die wijsheid dan, van waar komt zij, en waar is de plaats des verstands ?
21 - Want zij is verholen voor de ogen aller levenden, en voor het gevogelte des hemels is zij verborgen.
22 - Het verderf en de dood zeggen: Haar gerucht hebben wij met onze oren gehoord.
23 - God verstaat haar weg, en Hij weet haar plaats.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ofwel: je laat weer eens overduidelijk blijken ernstig paulinistisch geaffecteerd te zijn.


Ik hoor hier weer eens uitsluitend schallend koper en een rinkelend cymbaal. 
Je zult dus wel gelijk hebben.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Punt is dat het niet uitmaakt wat_ jij_ je kan laten aanpraten.
> Alleen door Zijn genade mag een mens inzien dat geen enkele leugen geschreven staat in de H. Koran.
> 
> Overigens heb je deze discussie medio november 2007 al gevoerd: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...64#post3456364


Dat herinner ik me nog goed, Rourchid, evenals jouw onsterfelijke opmerking "zij die door Allah zijn uitverkoren om in jinns te geloven" - citeer ik hem goed uit mn hoofd?

In mn vorige post schrijf ik niet over leugens, en stel ik het ook bewust niet voor als dilemma zoals twee jaar geleden.
Ik wil het graag zien als iets dat moslims in overeenstemming met hun geloof kunnen opvatten.

(Niet alleen in dit verband maar meer in het algemeen kan de kunst zijn om n in overeenstemming met het geloof n creatief te denken. Als je meent dat dat in een rijke geloofsleer niet kan, zul je me niet gemakkelijk overtuigen).

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Alleen door Zijn genade mag een mens inzien dat geen enkele leugen geschreven staat in de H. Koran.<...>


Dit is een leugen:



> Then, when they reached the Valley of the Ants, an ant said, Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly. (Surat an-Naml: 18-19)

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wel eens ontstopper gebruikt?


Caustic soda (NaOH) is zeer effectief. Dat duidt er op, dat djinns zuur zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Een tijdje geleden ben ik eens, 's avonds laat, per ongeluk bovenop een kikker gestapt toen ik mijn huis verliet. Het dier was zo dom geweest om zich direct voor mijn voordeur te positioneren.
> 
> 
> Niet de kikker is dom geweest maar jij bent dom geweest door - al was het vanuit enkel een cultureel perspectief - de Ibrahimische lessen over de Profeet Slymn (vzmh) niet geleerd te hebben.
> Je had voordat je je huidige woning betrok al lang en breed alles over kikkers en andere dieren geleerd moeten hebben.
> Echter in plaats van je nalatigheid te onderkennen schuif je niet alleen schuldvraag van je af, maar ook neem je feitelijk de kikker de menselijke maat door de kikker dom te noemen alsof het om een kikker gaat met menselijke intelligentie.
> ...


Het verbaast Ronald dus niet, of niet meer, dat Abraham een moslim was. Indien een Abraham een moslim was, betekent dat dan ook dat ieder mens van vr de profeet moslim was?

----------


## Snowwhite

Helaas ben ik door omstandigheden (voorlopig) niet in staat om te posten.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik word zo geen steek wijzer over het boeiende leven der djinns in mijn gootsteen


Wat beschouw jij als de 'gootsteen' van je PC.
Wat beschouw jij als de 'gootsteen' van het i-net?

N.B.
*Uit een onderzoek van Pegasus Lab blijkt dat er op een gemiddeld computertoetsenbord meer bacterin leven dan op een normale toiletbril. Een toetsenbord heeft maar liefst 265 keer meer bacterin per vierkante centimeter.*

Het onderzoek is uitgevoerd in opdracht van het Zweedse tijdschrift PC Fr alla. Op een gemiddeld computertoetsenbord leven 33.000 bacterin per vierkante centimeter. Op een normale toiletbril leven ongeveer 130 bacterin per vierkante centimeter. 

Pegasus Lab onderzocht ook wat voor levensvormen er allemaal existeren op uw toetsenbord. Uit het onderzoek bleek dat er op een gemiddeld toetsenbord ongeveer 3100 schimmels per vierkante centimeter gedijen. Een niet zo frisse gedachte. 

Niet verwonderlijk bleken de Enter-toets en de spatiebalk de smerigste plekken op een toetsenbord te zijn. Dit zijn de toetsen die het vaakst gebruikt worden. 

Indien u gebruikmaakt van een openbare computer en u misschien bang bent om de griep te krijgen dan heeft PC Fr Alla een goed advies voor u: "Was uw handen voor en na elk gebruik van het toetsenbord". 

Bron: http://www.pcmweb.nl/nieuws.jsp?id=1081036

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik hoor hier weer eens uitsluitend schallend koper en een rinkelend cymbaal.


Exodus 20
18 - And all the people saw the thunderings, and the lightnings, and the sound of the horn, and the mountain smoking: and when the people saw _it_, they kept far off, shaking with fear.



> Je zult dus wel gelijk hebben.


In the end it all boils down to: Is equity rectification or interpretation?

----------


## Rourchid

> Dat herinner ik me nog goed, Rourchid, evenals jouw onsterfelijke opmerking "zij die door Allah zijn uitverkoren om in jinns te geloven" - citeer ik hem goed uit mn hoofd?


Dit herinner je je verkeerd. Wel heb ik geschreven dat de djinns onderdeel uitmaken van de sociale contigentie van Islam.



> In mn vorige post schrijf ik niet over leugens, en stel ik het ook bewust niet voor als dilemma zoals twee jaar geleden.
> Ik wil het graag zien als iets dat moslims in overeenstemming met hun geloof kunnen opvatten.
> 
> (Niet alleen in dit verband maar meer in het algemeen kan de kunst zijn om n in overeenstemming met het geloof n creatief te denken. Als je meent dat dat in een rijke geloofsleer niet kan, zul je me niet gemakkelijk overtuigen).


Mijn dank voor de getoonde belangstelling. Alleen regelen wij Moslims dit zelf wel onderling.

----------


## Joesoef

> Helaas ben ik door omstandigheden (voorlopig) niet in staat om te posten.



Sterkte!

----------


## Rourchid

> Het verbaast Ronald dus niet, of niet meer, dat Abraham een moslim was.


Moslim betekent een aan Gd overgegevene.



> Indien een Abraham een moslim was, betekent dat dan ook dat ieder mens van vr de profeet moslim was?


Voor de Laatste Boodschapper (vzmh) zijn er gelovigen en ongelovigen geweest. Na de Laatste Boodschapper (vzmh) trouwens ook.

----------


## naam

> Moslim betekent een aan Gd overgegevene.
> 
> Voor de Laatste Boodschapper (vzmh) zijn er gelovigen en ongelovigen geweest. Na de Laatste Boodschapper (vzmh) trouwens ook.



Huh?

Er is dus niets veranderd.

----------


## Rourchid

> Helaas ben ik door omstandigheden (voorlopig) niet in staat om te posten.


الله يسلّمك

----------


## Los

Heb je die lappen text ook in het Nederlands?

----------


## mark61

> Hoezo leugen? Een andere kikker had de kikker op je stoep moeten waarschuwen:
> 
> _Then, when Charlus reached his doorstep, a frog said: "Frog! Enter your dwelling so that Charlus does not crush you unwittingly"._


Charlus is toch niet kippig? Of denkt frog 1 dat?

Duidelijk nooit van Jains gehoord, die frog 1  :jammer:

----------


## mark61

> Wel eens ontstopper gebruikt?  Goed artikel van Joesoef trouwens.


Jaha ik weet.

Mja ik heb geen last van djinns. Wat dacht je, dat ze er dan gillend uit komen springen?

----------


## mark61

> Wat beschouw jij als de 'gootsteen' van je PC.
> Wat beschouw jij als de 'gootsteen' van het i-net?


Ik word zo geen steek wijzer over het boeiende leven der djinns in mijn gootsteen  :jammer: 

Ik vroeg om antwoorden, niet om wedervragen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Dit herinner je je verkeerd. Wel heb ik geschreven dat de djinns onderdeel uitmaken van de sociale contigentie van Islam.


Verderop in die topic:




> Ik ken geen moslim die voor dit dilemma staat en de enige informatie die je verstrekt is dat jij degenen die door Allah (s.w.t.) verkozen zijn om in het bestaan van de jinns te geloven, ziet als bijgelovigen.

----------


## Snowwhite

In reactie op het filmpje Marokkanen en schizofrenie. 

Ik kon de beelden niet zien alleen het geluid heb ik gehoord wellicht is er iets mis met mijn instellingen.

Een man zei (vermoedelijk een imam of iets):

De Djinn bestaat net als mensen
De Djinn bestaat volgens de Koran en hij noemde het vers:

_51: 56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen._

Dat bevestigt dus wat ik steeds beweer, de djinn is geen verzinsel of spinsel maar een creatie van God.

Verder wat betreft de patient Joussef of de oorzaak nu bij de djinn ligt of dat hij daadwerkelijk schizofrenie heeft, kan ik natuurlijk niet zeggen, evenmin of de imam waar hij naar toe is geweest correct volgens de islam gehandeld heeft. 

Dat brengt mij tot het volgende punt hoe weet je of iemand een magier is of een raqi (iemand die roeqia doet/geneesheer)? 

*De Raqi*

Het is noodzakelijk dat de Raqi/imam, een sterk geloof heeft, en overtuigt is dat koran en smeekbedes effekt hebben op de bezetene en de djinn. Hoe sterker het geloof hoe sterker het effekt op de djinn.

Een raqi (geneesheer) is iemand die uitsluitend met Koran werkt (en smeekbedes). Meestal stelt hij eerst wat vragen over de gezondheid en informeert naar de dromen. 

Symptomen in de dromen die er op wijzen dat iemand bezeten is zijn bijvoorbeeld, slapeloosheid, onrust, nachtmerries, het zien van dieren in de droom zoals katten, slangen, honden, kamelen, leeuwen, vossen of muizen. Tanden knarsen, lachen, huilen of schreeuwen in de slaap. Slaapwandelen, zichzelf van een hoog gebouw af zien vallen, zich op een begraafplaats, vuilnisbelt of afgelegen weg bevinden. Mensen met vreemde gelaatsttrekken zien, of hele grote, hele kleine of pikzwarte mensen zien. Dromen over geesten.

Verdere klachten kunnen zijn, constante hoofdpijnen, het nalaten van het gebed of andere religieuze zaken. Afwezigheid, luiheid, vermoeidheid, epilepsie en een pijn in een bepaald deel van het lichaam waar geen medicijnen tegen helpen.

Tegenwoordig zetten ze vaak een koptelefoon op met Koran (dit komt overeen met de posting die Sjaen had geplaatst) en wordt gekeken, hoe de patient reageert op de Koranverzen. Indien een djinn lichamelijke klachten veroorzaakt, zal de djinn zich manifesteren aldaar door acute pijn te veroorzaken. Indien er een psychische klacht is kan de djinn zich ook manifesteren, doordat de patient zich anders gaat gedragen. 

*De magier*

De magier, kan zich voordoen als geneesheer. Hij kan bijvoorbeeld amuletten schrijven deels met Koran, maar tevens met magische tekens, of je hoort hem een koranvers hardop lezen, en vervolgens gaat hij iets onverstaanbaars mompelen. Hierdoor kan hij moslims om de tuin leiden. De magier is geen geneesheer. Integendeel. Om een magier te worden en speciale krachten te ontvangen, moet je eerst een verbond sluiten met de djinn (vergelijk fictieve verhaal van Mariken van Nieumeghen). De djinn doet namelijk niet voor niets. Hij 'behandelt' dus zijn patienten door middel van magie. Zo kan hij een djinn uitdrijven doordat hij met een djinn samenwerkt die hoger in rang is dan de djinn die in de bezetene huist. De hogere djinn gebiedt dan de lagere djinn om het lichaam van de patient te verlaten. Dit is shirk, afgoderij (vergelijkbaar met de shaman)! We hebben al in een eerder post gezien, hoe je een magier kan onderscheiden van een geneesheer:

Indien hij om je moeders naam vraagt

Indien hij om een attribuut van je vraagt

Indien hij je vraagt om iets te dragen 

Indien hij je vraagt om bezwete kleren

Indien hij amuletten schrijft met vierkanten gevuld met letters of nummers.

Indien hij onduidelijke toverformules mompelt.

Indien hij vraagt om een dier, om het te slachten zonder de naam van Allah te noemen, waarbij het bloed soms gebruikt wordt om pijnlijke plekken in te smeren of het karkas ergens weggegooid moet worden.

Indien hij je instrueert om jezelf te isoleren in een donkere kamer en niet te praten voor een vastgestelde periode.

Indien hij je vraagt 40 dagen geen water aan te raken.

Indien hij vraagt om iets in de grond te begraven.

Indien hij je vraagt om stukjes papier te branden.

Indien hij je vraagt om een stuk papier met vreemde tekens en letters in water op te lossen en het dan te drinken. 

Het bezoeken van magiers is absoluut verboden (haram) in de islam.

*De charlatan*

De charlatan doet zich voor als magier, uitsluitend met als doel geld uit de zakken van de mensen te kloppen. Met een hoop mumbo jumbo leidt hij wanhopige mensen om de tuin. Een vrouwelijke psycholoog op het filmpje zei, dat dingen vaak helend kunnen zijn omdat iedereen daarin geloofd. Een charlatan kan per toeval resultaat boeken, wat je dan zou moeten vergelijken met het slikken van een placebo.



*1.10 Those Who Do Not Believe the Qur’an is a Healing*

Question: 

What about those who do not believe in the healing power of the Qur‘an, who consider treatment by it as a myth and who believe that proper treatment has to be done only by material means as in medical practice?

Answer:

To believe that the Qur‘an is not a healing contradicts the Qur‘an and the Hadith. In the Qur‘an, Allah says, 
_―and we reveal of the Qur‘an that which is a healing and a mercy to believers. Al-Israa Sura, Ayah 82_

He says also, 
_― Say: It [the Qur‘an] is for those who believe [in it] a guidance and a healing. Fussilat sura, Ayah 44._ 

The Hadith reports the case of the Sahabi (the Prophet‘s Companion) who treated a patient stung by a scorpion. The patient was cured and was able to walk without any suffering after the Ruqya treatment. (Sahih Al-Bukhari, Kitab Attib (Book of Medicine), Hadith No. 5749 & Sahih Muslim, Kitab Assalam (Book of Peace), Hadith No. 2201.)

Many other successful cases have been reported. Experience tells us that some illnesses which are too difficult for skilful doctors to treat by known medical means (medications and operations) have been - by Allah‘s permission - effectively treated with Ruqyas. Obviously, some medical doctors, by the nature of their training, are likely to deny that people can be possessed by the devil or be affected by magic or envy. Since such causes cannot be materially identified by ordinary medical tools, such as the stethoscope, the microscope and x-rays, patients are judged as Physically sound in spite of their epileptic fits, fainting and inner suffering, which disturb them and cause sleeplessness and restlessness.

However, once those very patients are treated by means of legal ruqyas, their suffering is – by Allah‘s permission - removed. How effective Ruqyas are is related to the religious states of Raqis and patients. Regarding the Raqi, much depends on his mastery of relevant prayers and Qur‘anic verses and on his faith, honesty, purity of intention and avoidance of suspicious deeds. Patients, on the other hand, must be committed Muslims, who believe in the oneness of Allah and shun sins. Such qualities of Raqis and patients should – by Allah‘s permission – produce good results.

A Fatawa by Al-Jibreen, sighed by him.

Uit Selected Fatawas on Faith Healing and Witchcraft By Khaled al-Jaraisy

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef




> Ik heb nergens gezegd dat die menselijk achterlijk zijn en dat zal ik ook nooit en te nimmer doen. Ik ben ook niet van mening dat die mensen achterlijk zijn.


Ik weet heel goed wat je gezegd hebt: 

Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding binnen de groep van de 1e en 2e generatie moslims met hun interpretatie en het opvolgen van de hadiths in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn als iets onverklaarbaar is. Bij die groep mensen is oa schizofrenie een taboe, het wordt niet erkend als zodanig. 

Mensen, die de hadiths opvolgen, verzinnen vanuit een poel van onwetendheid en taboe, geloofszaken zoals djinns, die hoewel ze een 30 keer in de Koran vermeldt zijn, volgens Joesoef een creatie zijn van de mens, die uitsluitend in ons hoofd, tussen onze oren zit, waar we last van kunnen hebben.

Nogmaals het is jij die hier gebrek aan kennis hebt, niet de gastarbeider van het eerste uur. 
Lees ook eens van andersgelovigen zoals christenen en hindoes, en lees eens iets over incubi en succubi, tantra, oosterse mystieke boeken en de ervaringen die mensen hebben gehad door de eeuwen heen en tot op de dag van vandaag.


Snowwhite schreef:




> Het westen die de wetenschap inmiddels tot 'afgod' maakt, slaat op dit punt volledig de plank mis.
> Het feit dat er nu ingewikkelde operaties worden uitgevoerd, men wat brabbelt over transmitterstoffen, synapsen (in het bijzonder die van huisvrouwen…), dopamine, serotonine en sommige ziektes kunnen worden behandeld, die voorheen misschien niet behandeld konden worden, doet niets toe of af aan het bestaan van de djinn.


Joesoef schreef:




> Dus Jinns luisteren naar medicijnen?


Zeg ik dat? Ik zei, het feit dat er ingewikkelde operaties worden uitgevoerd, sommige ziektes kunnen worden behandeld, die voorheen misschien niet behandeld konden worden, doet niets toe of af aan het bestaan van de djinn. 
Een creatie van Allah houdt niet opeens op te bestaan, omdat er nu een Siamese tweeling kan worden gescheiden of er haldol en prozac op de markt is (overigens voldeed st. Janskruid prima in de middeleeuwen en heeft hetzelfde serotonine re-uptaking effekt maar dan zonder vervelende bijwerkingen). 

Er zijn lichamelijke ziektes die worden veroorzaakt door de djinn en die niet worden veroorzaakt door de djinn.
Er zijn geestelijke ziektes die worden veroorzaakt door de djinn en die niet worden veroorzaakt door de djinn. 

De ziektes die nu behandeld worden en voorheen misschien niet, slaan uiteraard op de ziektes die niet veroorzaakt worden door de djinn. 

Geplaatst door Joesoef




> Nog wat anders, jij zegt dat ik in Engelen geloof. Heb ik nooit wat over gezegd. Het was Charlus die riep dat ik geloof in Engelen maar dat ik mij schaam om het te zeggen.


Zeker wel:

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.





> Of ik er wel of niet in geloof,……… Blijft voorlopig een raadsel.


Niet dus. Waarom je zo geheimzinnig doet, dat is mij nog wel een raadsel.

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

De djinn was al voor Adam geschapen:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._




> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


Dus iets wat alleen in je hoofd zit, het kwade van de mens is geschapen voor de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Joesoef

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door joesoef
> 
> Dus Jinns luisteren naar medicijnen?
> 
> 
> Zeg ik dat? Ik zei, het feit dat er ingewikkelde operaties worden uitgevoerd, sommige ziektes kunnen worden behandeld, die voorheen misschien niet behandeld konden worden, doet niets toe of af aan het bestaan van de djinn. 
> Een creatie van Allah houdt niet opeens op te bestaan, omdat er nu een Siamese tweeling kan worden gescheiden of er haldol en prozac op de markt is (overigens voldeed st. Janskruid prima in de middeleeuwen en heeft hetzelfde serotonine re-uptaking effekt maar dan zonder vervelende bijwerkingen). 
> 
> Er zijn lichamelijke ziektes die worden veroorzaakt door de djinn en die niet worden veroorzaakt door de djinn.
> ...




Ik zeg niet dat jij dat zegt, ik vraag of mijn conclusie juist is.

Is het aantal Jinns afgenomen de laatste 100 jaar door het gebruik van medicijnen?

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik word zo geen steek wijzer over het boeiende leven der djinns in mijn gootsteen 
> 
> Ik vroeg om antwoorden, niet om wedervragen.


De verbeelding aan de macht?

----------


## Rourchid

> Verderop in die topic:


Ik had op 'uitverkoren' gezocht.
Hoe dan ook maken jinns onderdeel uit van het sociale contingent van de Islam.



> We rekenen uit:
> 
> Hoeveel % van de ziektes die jinngelovers aan jinns toeschrijven vallen onder A?
> 
> Daar heeft geneeskunde het bijgeloof gelogenstraft, zo geeft ook Snowwhite toe.
> 
> 
> 2. Mensen die lijden aan ziektes z1, z2,  zn.
> 
> ...


Dit is voor jou genoeg om het bestaan van de djinns empirisch weerlegd te zien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Charlus,




> Voor een ongelovige kan religie niet anders dan volledig cultureel bepaald zijn. Voor een gelovige is zijn/haar religie niet cultureel bepaald, misschien muv. de delen die zij/hij niet onderschrijft. 
> Uiteindelijk loopt elke discussie hierop vast en is begrip over en weer niet mogelijk


Inderdaad want:

-Of je gelooft dat de Koran geschreven is door een mens

-Of je gelooft dat de Koran het Woord van God is (Kalam Allah)

Indien je gelooft dat de koran geschreven is door een mens, volgt hier direkt uit dat:

-Islam cultuur onderhevig zou zijn.
-Mohammed vzmh uitsluitend een profeet van de arabieren zou zijn en Allah een God van de arabieren. 
-Moslims die in 2009 leven en in Nederland, zich zouden moeten aanpassen aan de huidige cultuur.



Hier staat tegenover dat moslims, die geloven dat de Koran de absolute Waarheid is, en het Woord van God is, Allah (arabisch voor God) als God voor de gehele mensheid zien en religie niet cultureel bepaald is, maar gebaseerd is op openbaring en universeel voor ieder volk.

Hieruit volgt dat Adam AS de eerste mens en profeet dus moslim was, en Enoch, Noach, Hoed, Salih, Abraham, Ismael, Izaak, Jakob, Lot, Shoaib, Jozef, Job, Jonas, Mozes, Aaron, Ezechiel, Elisha, Samuel, David, Salomo, Jesaja, Jeremia, Daniel, Ezra, Zacharia, Johannes, Jezus, en duizenden andere niet genoemde profeten allen moslims waren, vrede zij met hen allen.

_16: 36 En voorzeker Wij wekten onder elk volk een boodschapper op, "Aanbidt Allah en vermijdt de boze."_

Het eerste wat iedere profeet zijn volk predikte was alleen God (Allah) te aanbidden (monotheisme): 

_7:59 Wij zonden Noach tot zijn volk en hij zeide: "O, mijn volk, aanbidt Allah, gij hebt geen god naast Hem. Ik vrees voor u de straf van de grote Dag." 

7: 65 En tot (het volk van) Aad (zonden Wij) hun broeder Hoed. Hij zeide: "O mijn volk, aanbidt Allah, gij hebt geen andere god naast Hem.

7: 73 Naar de Samoed (kwam) hun broeder Salih. Hij zeide: "O mijn volk, aanbidt Allah; gij hebt geen andere god naast Hem.

7: 85 En tot Midian hun broeder Shoaib. Hij zeide: "O, mijn volk, aanbidt Allah, gij hebt geen god naast Hem._

Islam (het monotheisme, aanbidt alleen God) is er dus altijd al geweest. De profeet Mohammed vrede zij met hem, is de laatste profeet, en derhalve is de Koran de leidraad voor moslims, ongeacht in welk land, cultuur, van welke afkomst of ras en in welk jaar moslims leven. 
Technologie staat echter los van oude religieuze normen en waarden. Of je nu met een kameel naar de moskee gaat of in een auto, dat doet niets af aan het gebed.
Vooruitgang in de gezondheidszorg staat ook los van het bestaan van de djinn, of je nu meer ziektes kunt genezen of niet, dat doet niets af aan het bestaan van de djinn.

Essentiele geloofszaken (zoals het bestaan van engelen) veranderen dus niet. 

_2:285 Deze boodschapper gelooft in hetgeen hem van zijn Heer is geopenbaard en ook de gelovigen, allen geloven in Allah, Zijn engelen, Zijn boeken en Zijn boodschappers, zeggende: "Wij maken geen verschil tussen Zijn boodschappers";_

----------


## Snowwhite

@Olive




> Ieder mens, ook moslims, ook Joesoef en Snowwhite, kan zonder inconsistentie wel in engelen en niet in jinns geloven. Daar is maar n ding voor nodig: er wel en niet in te geloven.


Mensen kunnen zonder inconsistentie wel in engelen en niet in jinns geloven. Moslims niet. 

Een moslim is iemand die gelooft dat de Koran het Woord van God is. 

Geloven dat engelen die (over het algemeen) onzichtbaar zijn en niet geloven in djinns die (over het algemeen) onzichtbaar zijn, is dan inconsistent. Het letterlijk nemen van engelen alszijnde een bestaande entiteit/creatie en het plotseling figuurlijk nemen van djinns, alszijnde een creatie in iemands hoofd, iets wat tussen je oren zit, het kwade in de mens is inconsistent. 

In de Koran staat duidelijk dat ALLAH de djinn en de mens heeft geschapen om Hem te aanbidden. Hieruit blijkt dat dit niet handelt over een gedachtespinsel van de mens, maar om een daadwerkelijke creatie. 




> Wat jij schrijft, Snow, is iets anders. Je geeft een betekenis aan de naam “moslim”. De naam “moslim” betekent volgens jou onder meer “iemand die in jinns gelooft”. De vraag is dus of de betekenis van de naam “moslim” zodanig vastligt, dat die geloof in jinns moet omvatten.


Een moslim heeft als leidraad de Koran. Het bestaan van de djinn staat in de Koran.




> Wereldwijd hebben moslims vaak sterk verschillende geloofsideen. Sommigen van hen zeggen dat alleen zij ware moslims zijn. Door een zekere betekenis van de naam “moslim” vast te leggen, proberen zij wat mensen geloven vast te leggen. Dat gaat zo:
> 
> Een ware moslim gelooft X.
> Jij zegt dat je moslim bent, daar hecht je ook waarde aan.
> Dus moet jij X geloven.
> 
> Dit is een voorbeeld van een paradox van godgeloof: de inhoud van godgeloof – van wat mensen geloven – ligt niet vast, maar mensen proberen die wel vast te leggen. (Daar zijn diverse verklaringen voor).


Je kunt best wel van mening verschillen, maar er is geen enkele moslim (groepering) die bijvoorbeeld zal zeggen dat Allah niet bestaat. Dat kan niet. 
Je kunt niet zeggen dat onzichtbare engelen wel bestaan en onzichtbare djinns niet bestaan dat is inconsistent en ONMOGELIJK, begrijp je dat niet? Bovendien zou Joesoef dan moeten aangeven, waarom hij engelen wel letterlijk neemt en djinns opeens figuurlijk uitlegt, er moet dan een bewijs aan ten grondslag liggen, maar zelfs daar komt Joesoef niet mee op de proppen hij wil immers niet zeggen welke tafsier (exegese/uitleg) hij gebruikt, sterker nog hij wil niet eens toegeven dat hij in engelen gelooft. 




> Maar een naam is een afspraak, en de betekenis van een naam staat slechts in zoverre vast als die afspraak vaststaat. Vaak kunnen we ons maar beter aan zulke afspraken houden. Het kan bijvoorbeeld gevaarlijk zijn om de namen “brug” en “afgrond” te verwisselen. Maar in andere situaties hoeft de een zich niet aan een decreet van de ander te houden.
> 
> Zo kunnen moslims zeggen: Wij zijn moslims en geloven niet in jinns. Een decreet dat de naam “moslim” mede “in jinns geloven” betekent aanvaarden we niet.


Nogmaals een moslim ziet de Koran als het Woord van God. Het bestaan van de djinn is bewezen, omdat Allah ons dat heeft geopenbaard. Ik zeg hier nergens dat Joesoef geen moslim is. 




> Jinns staan wel in de Koran, maar dat kan men ter discussie stellen. Moeten we dat letterlijk nemen?


Nogmaals, indien men engelen letterlijk neemt, moet je consequent zijn en djinns ook letterlijk nemen. Joesoef heeft hier in 2004 erkent dat hij in engelen gelooft en dat is ook een essentieel onderdeel van geloof.

Joesoef legt djinns uit alszijnde iets wat tussen je oren zit, dit is niet logisch.

Voorbeeld:

In de Koran staat:

_6:112 Op dezelfde wijze hebben Wij een vijand voor elke profeet gemaakt, bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn. Zij fluisteren elkander vergulde woorden in om te bedriegen - en als uw Heer had gewild, zouden zij het niet hebben gedaan; laat hen daarom met rust met hetgeen zij verzinnen._

Als je de zin leest: "bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn" dan begrijp je toch duidelijk dat het hier om 2 verschillende creaties/entiteiten gaat of niet soms? Zij fluisteren ELKANDER vergulde woorden in om te bedriegen….

Nog een voorbeeld:

_6:130 O, gezelschap van djinn en mensen. Kwamen er niet uit uw midden boodschappers tot u die u Mijn tekenen verhaalden en die u voor de ontmoeting van deze Dag waarschuwden?_

Ook hier zie je dat de djinn en de mensen verschillende creaties zijn.

Joesoef zei een aantal dingen over de djinn:

1 Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven
2 Djinns en shaitan bestaan alleen in je hoofd

Hieruit volgt dat djinns dus NIET bestaan, behalve als gedachtespinsel.

Verder zei hij, dat djinns datgene is wat tussen je oren zit en waar je last van kunt hebben, en dat djinns het kwade van de mens is.

Stel dat we Joesoef's interpretatie van de djinn: "het kwade van de mens" zouden invullen in deze zin, dan zou je lezen: O, gezelschap van het kwade van de mens en mensen. Of: O, gezelschap van datgene wat tussen je oren zit en mensen. Of: O, gezelschap van datgene wat niet bestaat en mensen.

Dat is niet logisch, je hebt geen 'gezelschap' van iets wat niet bestaat of iets wat in je hoofd zit.

Nog een voorbeeld:

_46:29 En toen Wij een aantal van de djinn naar u deden komen, die de Koran wensten te horen en, toen zij bij u kwamen, zeiden zij: "Weest stil" en toen het (de prediking) beindigd was, gingen zij naar hun volk terug en waarschuwden dit._

Gedachtespinsels hebben een volk?

Uit deze voorbeelden volgt, dat de djinn nooit figuurlijk alszijnde uitsluitend 'iets wat in ons hoofd zit' geinterpreteerd kan worden, maar een daadwerkelijke creatie is net als de engelen. 

Djinns kunnen wel in je hoofd zitten, maar dan in de zin van bezetten, omdat ze die eigenschappen hebben om mensen, dieren, planten en beelden te bezetten. Stemmen in je hoofd kunnen dus veroorzaakt worden door de djinn. Dat is wat anders als de djinn zelf als iets wat uitsluitend tussen de oren zit en wat niet bestaat definieren. 




> Maken jinns deel uit van de openbaring of van de lokale cultuur?


Van openbaring want: 

1 Religie is gebaseerd op openbaring.
2 Religie is NIET cultureel bepaald.
3 Het bestaan van de djinn is bewezen in de Koran.
4 De Koran is een leidraad voor ALLE moslims (ongeacht welke stroming).

De locale cultuur kan misschien tot zich meebrengen dat ze overdrijven in het alles maar toeschrijven aan de djinn. Als Joesoef dat had gezegd, had ik er wel in kunnen komen. 

We moeten ons wel realiseren dat bezetenheid waarbij de djinn zich manifesteert en gaat praten heel weinig voorkomt.

Ik heb meegemaakt dat een vrouw zelf een ongelooflijke puinhoop van haar leven heeft gemaakt en vervolgens dood leuk zegt dat haar situatie komt door "het boze oog". Nou dan sta ik echt te ontploffen, omdat ik weet wat ze allemaal heeft uitgespookt en ze door de schuld aan het boze oog te geven, dus op geen enkele manier verantwoordelijkheid voor haar eigen daden wil afleggen.

Dat is duidelijk een extreme visie: alles schuiven op de djinn, boze oog, magie etc.

Joesoef heeft ook een extreme visie: de djinn, het boze oog, en de effekten van magie totaal ontkennen.

Beide extreme visies kunnen het gevolg zijn van lokale cultuur.




> Dan ontstaat er vaak opnieuw een discussie over wat de naam “moslim” betekent: is een moslim iemand die alles wat er in de koran staat letterlijk, zonder interpretatie, kritiekloos (“kritiek” in de betekenis van “onderzoekend commentaar”), met uitschakeling van zelfstandig denken aanneemt?


Ayt heeft destijds bij de topic op NVDD vrouwenonderdrukking, daar een goede uitleg over gegeven, als je hier nog vragen over hebt, kan hij die beter beantwoorden dan ik.

In dit geval, als de interpretatie van de djinn alszijnde iets 'wat tussen de oren zit', wordt toegepast op alle verzen van de Koran die over de djinn handelen, dan kun je alleen maar tot de conclusie komen, dat dit onjuist is en de djinn daadwerkelijk een schepsel is. Wat hier het geval is, is dat Joesoef nou juist niet zijn zelfstandige denken heeft gebruikt, geen onderzoek heeft gepleegd en niet kritisch heeft gekeken naar zijn eigen interpretatie.




> Bijgeloof komt veel voor, ook in Nederland,


Ik schreef:




> Ik ben niet "bijgelovig". De djinn staat gewoon in de Koran. Dat is geloof geen bijgeloof.





> 1) Het bestaan van de djinn staat in de Koran.
> 
> 2) Het bestaan van de djinn staat in de overleveringen.


Het is dus geloof geen bijgeloof.




> maar waarschijnlijk geloofde jij, Snowwhite, eertijds niet in jinns.


Speculatie




> Je hebt je op latere leeftijd tot het moslimse godgeloof bekeerd,


Speculatie




> en omdat er jinns in de Koran voorkomen ben je je gaan aanpraten dat je dus ook in jinns gelooft.


De Koran is het Woord van God, er is dus geen sprake van 'aanpraten'. Over 'aanpraten' praat alleen iemand die denkt dat de Koran door een mens is geschreven en dus cultureel bepaald. 




> Daarmee rijst de interessante vraag of geloof zo werkt. Mensen kunnen zichzelf inderdaad overtuigen van zoiets.


Ik probeer nu al pagina's lang uit te leggen dat echt niet alleen moslims in de djinn geloven. Djinns kun je tot op zekere hoogte vergelijken met demonen in het Christendom. 

Zie bij Christenen het nieuwe testament Mattheus en Markus, zie ook het boek van prof. van Dam 'eruit in Jezus naam', de werken van Derek Prince en katholieke exorcisten.

Dan hebben we nog de Jomandaatjes, theosofen, new age beweging, mentalisten en niet nader te noemen gasten die wat 'stoeien' met incubi en succubi, etc.

De meerderheid van de wereld gelooft in het bestaan van geesten, jij neemt hier dus een uitzonderings positie in, ik zou zelfs zo ver willen gaan, dat jij degene bent die zich heeft laten 'aanpraten' dat de djinn/demonen/geesten niet bestaan!

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

@Totaal




> De christelijke God, of beter de Joodse God is niet alleen schepper maar ook Vader. In de Vader zit de moeder verborgen. Dus Onze God is niet alleen een schepper maar heeft ook een familiale relatie met ons.


God is inderdaad niet alleen de Schepper, Hij heeft Namen en Eigenschappen:

_59:22 Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, de Kenner van het onzienlijke en het zienlijke, Hij is de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
59:23 Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, de Koning, de Heilige, de Brenger van Vrede, de Schenker van Veiligheid, de Beschermer, de Machtige, de Krachtige, Bezitter van Grootheid. Verheven is Allah boven hetgeen zij met Hem vereenzelvigen. 
59:24 Hij is Allah, de Schepper, de Maker, de Vormer. Hij heeft de schoonste namen. Alles wat in de hemelen en op aarde is verheerlijkt Hem en Hij is de Almachtige, de Alwijze._ 



@Naam




> Blijft het feit dat voor ziekten waar vroeger een djinn als verklaring werd gegeven er nu een medische verklaring voor is. Dat is geen afgod, dat is gewoon wetenschap en vooruitgang in inzicht in de werking van het menselijk lichaam.


Ja hoor het westen heeft de wetenschap als afgod gemaakt. Dat noemen de Amerikaanse christenen: "The dictatorship of science". 

-De Koran is het Woord van God.

-Zowel in de bijbel alswel in de Koran staan demonen en djinns vermeld.

-In de bijbel staat zelfs een geval van maanziekte (epilepsie ten gevolge van de djinn).

-Wetenschap kan meer verklaren en bovenal propagandeert veel meer te verklaren dan vroeger (zie voorbeeld prozac versus st. Janskruid).

Sommige mensen nemen dan de 'dazzling' wetenschap als afgod, door te ontkennen wat in hun boeken staat geschreven en te geloven dat ook voor de djinn in de eileider ooit een verklaring komt, zoals Joesoef schreef:

_Ook de djinn die nu nog in een eileider zit zal gedetermineerd worden._




> Dat gebeurt ook in moslimlanden hoor dat onderzoek naar de werking van het lichaam. Stelt je eens voor dat wij als mensheid genoegen enemen met de verklaring of diagnose "het is een djinn" en verder geen onderzoek meer doen naar werkelijke oorzaken.


Uiteraard gebeurt onderzoek naar de werking van het lichaam ook in moslimlanden. Je begrijpt het niet. Nergens stel ik dat alle ziektes komen ten gevolge van de djinn. Het een en ander begint nu weer een eigen leven te leiden, je doet net alsof ik super zweverig ben en alles toeschrijf aan de djinn en geen verder dokters bezoek aanraad. Niets is minder waar.

Maar jij ontkent het bestaan van de djinn en dat de djinn problemen kan veroorzaken.

Je schrijft:

_Stelt je eens voor dat wij als mensheid genoegen enemen met de verklaring of diagnose "het is een djinn" en verder geen onderzoek meer doen naar werkelijke oorzaken._

Met andere woorden, de djinn kan nooit de oorzaak zijn, we moeten op zoek naar de 'werkelijke' oorzaak.

Dat is incorrect. De oorzaak kan van de djinn afkomstig zijn, en niet van de djinn afkomstig zijn. 

Er zijn ook klachten die verdwijnen na het toedienen van placebo's en die dus psychisch overwonnen kunnen worden!

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Joesoef

> De meerderheid van de wereld gelooft in het bestaan van geesten, jij neemt hier dus een uitzonderings positie in, ik zou zelfs zo ver willen gaan, dat jij degene bent die zich heeft laten 'aanpraten' dat de djinn/demonen/geesten niet bestaan!
> 
> Groetjes Snowwhite


En toen de aarde nog plat was?







> Joesoef zei een aantal dingen over de djinn:
> 
> 1 Je moet wel eerst in djinns geloven
> 2 Djinns en shaitan bestaan alleen in je hoofd
> 
> Hieruit volgt dat djinns dus NIET bestaan, behalve als gedachtespinsel.
> 
> Verder zei hij, dat djinns datgene is wat tussen je oren zit en waar je last van kunt hebben, en dat djinns het kwade van de mens is.
> 
> ...



Gedachtenspinsels kunnen levensecht zijn. Daarnaast, dingen zijn op die manier te rubriceren kopje 'onverklaarbaar/ reden onbekend' Het is eigenlijk zelfs nuttig. Alleen om nu te gaan beweren dat een vrouw geen kinderen kan krijgen omdat er een vuurtje in haar eileider zit

----------


## totaal

@@ Snowwhite

jaja, allah heeft 99 mooie namen; allemaal glansrijk, zo ken ik er nog wel n. Ik wil wedden dat de 100ste naam Vader is. 

Allah heeft in elk geval niet de familiale eigenschappen die de God van Isral heeft. En daar gaat het nu juist om. allah is geen vader en ook geen moeder. Allah is een containerbegrip.

----------


## Snowwhite

@H.P. Pas




> Appelleert het aan je logica, dat hij aanbeden wenst te worden ?


Allah wil inderdaad dat wij Hem aanbidden. Het gebed is echter voor ons eigen welzijn:

_29:45 Verkondig hetgeen u in het Boek is geopenbaard, en onderhoud uw gebed. Voorwaar, het gebed weerhoudt van ondeugd en kwaad. En Allah gedachtig te zijn is inderdaad het hoogste. Allah weet wat gij doet._




> Stel je had chemie gestudeerd. Zou je dan een beroep op chemische logica
> in scheppingsvragen legitiem vinden ?


Voor een anti-creationist, wetenschapper en tevens holist zoals jij, zou het legitiem zijn om zich af te vragen wat Einstein bedoelt heeft met dat God niet dobbelt (kwantumfysica).

Maar goed dat is allemaal off-topic. Punt was, dat jij geen creationist bent en derhalve 'Adam is geschapen uit klei', zinnebeeldig zou nemen (in de discussie over de djinn geschapen uit vlammend vuur). 

@Olive




> Wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar Snowwhite’s hypotheses
> 
> 1. Neem een grote groep mensen, jinngelovers. Ze voldoen aan de volgende kenmerken:
> - ze geloven in jinns
> - ze geloven dat jinns ziektes z1, z2, … zn veroorzaken
> 
> - (persoonlijke ervaring met jinns is niet vereist, maar misschien heeft een bekende of respondent zelf een ziekte gehad waarbij er stemmen opgingen dat het een jinn was, en is er zelfs een maraboet bij geweest).
> 
> Wij gaan na welke de ziektes z1, z2, … zn zijn. We delen ze als volgt in
> ...


Je begrijpt het niet. De djinn is geen bijgeloof maar geloof en realiteit.

Door er niet in te geloven gaan de gevolgen/ziektes/aandoeningen van de djinn niet opeens weg.

Iemand die een djinn in de eileider heeft die er voor zorgt dat de eicel niet bevrucht wordt, heeft weinig aan de 'gangbare' geneeskunde. Welk medicijn helpt tegen een djinn in de eileider of welke operatie? 

De ziektes en aandoeningen die niet door de djinn komen, worden behandelt volgens de reguliere geneeskunde, ongeacht of je nu wel of niet in de djinn gelooft. Omdat de wetenschap op dit punt progressie heeft gemaakt, zijn er dus meer ziektes te behandelen dan vroeger, ik schreef:

_De ziektes die nu behandeld worden en voorheen misschien niet, slaan uiteraard op de ziektes die niet veroorzaakt worden door de djinn._

Je gaat natuurlijk niet naar een raqi (gebedsgenezer) voor een hartoperatie, noch zal een chirurg jou van je djinn afhelpen uit je eileider.

@Joesoef




> Ik zeg niet dat jij dat zegt, ik vraag of mijn conclusie juist is.
> 
> Is het aantal Jinns afgenomen de laatste 100 jaar door het gebruik van medicijnen?


Ik heb hier al op geantwoord:

_De ziektes die nu behandeld worden en voorheen misschien niet, slaan uiteraard op de ziektes die niet veroorzaakt worden door de djinn._

(Bijvoorbeeld ingewikkelde hartoperaties, orgaantransplantaties etc.) Er zijn dus niet minder djinns op de wereld omdat er medicijnen worden gebruikt.

Ik schreef:

_Een creatie van Allah houdt niet opeens op te bestaan, omdat er nu een Siamese tweeling kan worden gescheiden of er haldol en prozac op de markt is._

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

De djinn was al voor Adam geschapen:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._




> Djinns en shaitan bestaan *alleen* in je hoofd.


Dus iets wat alleen in je hoofd zit, het kwade van de mens is geschapen voor de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik zeg niet dat jij dat zegt, ik vraag of mijn conclusie juist is.
> 
> Is het aantal Jinns afgenomen de laatste 100 jaar door het gebruik van medicijnen?





> Ik heb hier al op geantwoord:
> 
> De ziektes die nu behandeld worden en voorheen misschien niet, slaan uiteraard op de ziektes die niet veroorzaakt worden door de djinn.
> 
> (Bijvoorbeeld ingewikkelde hartoperaties, orgaantransplantaties etc.) Er zijn dus niet minder djinns op de wereld omdat er medicijnen worden gebruikt.


Hoe vaak is het voorgekomen dat ziektes, aandoeningen, psychoses, epilepsie aanvallen, onvruchtbaarheid zijn toegeschreven aan djinns terwijl het gewoon een medische aangelegenheid was/ is?







> Ik schreef:
> 
> Een creatie van Allah houdt niet opeens op te bestaan, omdat er nu een Siamese tweeling kan worden gescheiden of er haldol en prozac op de markt is.
> 
> Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?
> 
> De djinn was al voor Adam geschapen:
> 
> 15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen.
> ...



Bijna, het is niet geschapen voor de mens, het zit in de mens of mensen kiezen er voor.

Neem jij het soms letterlijk, een djinn in een eileider. Zit er nu echt een vlammetje in zo een eileider, brand er dan niks aan oid?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> @H.P. Pas
> 
> Voor een anti-creationist, wetenschapper en tevens holist


Lees mijn post over tawhied, unicitas Dei en holisme nog een rustig door. En praat dan verder geen onzin meer. Pas is geen holist. Niemand is holist. Holisme puur is een onmogelijke positie.



> Dus iets wat alleen in je hoofd zit, het kwade van de mens is geschapen voor de mens zelf?


Biologisch klopt dat wel.
Het evolutionair oudste (en vrijwel onveranderde) deel van de hersenen hebben we met reptielen gemeenschappelijk; het jongere met alle zoogdieren het nog jongere met alle primaten. Alleen de frontkwabben van de grote hersenen zijn specifiek menselijk. De verschillende delen werken tamelijk onafhankelijk van elkaar.

Leerrijk boekje: _Piet Vroon: 'De tranen van de krokodil.'_
De tranen, aldus Vroon, hebben we gemeen met de krokodil, het verdriet met het paard. Paarden schrijven geen Griekse drama's, dat is specifiek menselijk.
En: Ons zieleleven heeft veel weg van een parlement, waarvan de leden voortdurend door elkaar heen praten en elkaar het initiatief beurtelings afhandig maken.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Lees mijn post over tawhied, unicitas Dei en holisme nog een rustig door. En praat dan verder geen onzin meer. *Pas is geen holist.* Niemand is holist. Holisme puur is een onmogelijke positie.


Okay.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef




> En toen de aarde nog plat was?


Het idee dat de meerderheid in de middeleeuwen dacht dat de aarde plat was is een mythe en een misvatting.

Al in de vroege middeleeuwen had men de visie dat de aarde bolvormig was.
Er was nauwelijks een christelijke geleerde die in het platte aarde model geloofde. 

Arabieren en islamitische geleerden, die toentertijd de europeanen ver voor waren in de wetenschap, al HELEMAAL NIET!

In Inventing the Flat Earth: Columbus and Modern Historians, van Jeffrey Russell, professor in de geschiedenis aan de universiteit van Californie, Santa Barbara, stelt hij dat de "flat earth theory" een fabel is.

De volgende keer als je wilt gamen, de 'verlichte' Joesoef versus 'dark age' Snowwhite, zou ik eerst even een onderzoek doen.

Afgezien van dat ik had het over deze tijd anno 2009:

_Zie bij Christenen het nieuwe testament Mattheus en Markus, zie ook het boek van prof. van Dam 'eruit in Jezus naam', de werken van Derek Prince en katholieke exorcisten.

Dan hebben we nog de Jomandaatjes, theosofen, new age beweging, mentalisten en niet nader te noemen gasten die wat 'stoeien' met incubi en succubi, etc._




> Gedachtenspinsels kunnen levensecht zijn.


Zeker kun je stemmen in je hoofd horen. De vraag is hoe dat te behandelen. Jij denkt nu 'het licht' te hebben gevonden bij de psychiatrie, psychologie en medicatie. 

Wat betreft schizofrenie, jij zegt dat Marokkanen zich moeten laten behandelen in plaats van de schuld op de djinn te schuiven. Waar heb je het eigenlijk over? ER IS GEEN BEHANDELING VOOR SCHIZOFRENIE. Je kunt alleen maar hopen dat je de positieve symptomen (dwz de psychoses) wat kunt afvlakken met anti-psychotica. Het kan weken duren voordat een medicijn aanslaat, als je pech hebt moet je meerdere middelen uitproberen. Indien er daadwerkelijk sprake is van terugkerende psychoses moet je die medicijnen je hele leven blijven slikken, met alle bijwerkingen ten gevolge. *Er is geen genezing voor schizofrenie.* 

Indien een djinn de psychose veroorzaakt, en men kan hem/haar succesvol uitdrijven is er wel sprake van genezing, welke behandeling jij dus aan de moslims wilt onthouden, want de djinn is maar een verzinsel volgens jou!




> Daarnaast, dingen zijn op die manier te rubriceren kopje 'onverklaarbaar/ reden onbekend' Het is eigenlijk zelfs nuttig.


Door te begrijpen wat de eigenschappen van de djinn zijn, onzichtbaar zijn, snel reizen, vormen aannemen, bezetten, kunnen juist heel veel onverklaarbare zaken verklaard worden:

1 Maria verschijningen- doordat de djinn vormen aan kan nemen

2 Hindoe beelden die melk drinken- doordat de djinn een beeld kan bezetten

3 Stemmen in het hoofd- doordat de djinn kan influisteren

4 Verlammingen- doordat de djinn de mens kan bezetten in een bepaald lichaamsdeel

5 Migraine- doordat de djinn de mens kan bezetten en vaak in het hoofd zit 

6 Dubbelgangers- doordat de djinn een exacte vorm van een mens kan aannemen

7 Aliens- doordat de djinn vormen aan kan nemen

8 Praten met 'overledenen'- doordat de qarien van de overledene alles weet van die persoon (dit is NIET de overledene zelf).

9 Buitengewone krachten- doordat de djinn een klein meisje kan bezetten, die dan de kracht vertoont van een volwassen man.

Enz. enz.




> Alleen om nu te gaan beweren dat een vrouw geen kinderen kan krijgen omdat er een vuurtje in haar eileider zit.


De djinn is uit vlammend vuur geschapen, de mens uit klei/aarde. Wij lijken ook niet op een bonk klei of wel soms? 

Magie bestaat. Zelfs aan de profeet SAAWS was magie gedaan! Een kam met haar was gevonden in de put van Dharwan. Ook de Koran bevestigt het bestaan van magie (2:102).

Bij een djinn in de eileider leveren scans en onderzoeken niets op en medisch gezien staat er dan niets in de weg om kinderen te krijgen.




> Hoe vaak is het voorgekomen dat ziektes, aandoeningen, psychoses, epilepsie aanvallen, onvruchtbaarheid zijn toegeschreven aan djinns terwijl het gewoon een medische aangelegenheid was/ is?


Dat doet er niets toe want:

-Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses. Zo zal het werkelijke aantal kanker gevallen ook niet toenemen of afnemen vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses.

-Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege geloof of ongeloof in het bestaan van de djinn. De djinn is realiteit of je er nu in gelooft of niet.

Het probleem is niet dat er geen medisch onderzoek zou moeten worden verricht aan patienten, het probleem is hier dat jij het bestaan van de djinn totaal ontkent, en dat is incorrect.




> Bijna, het is niet geschapen voor de mens, het zit in de mens of mensen kiezen er voor.


Waarom doe je net alsof je het niet begrijpt? Nogmaals de aya:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._

Voorheen, in het arabisch MIN QABLOE. Dus voordat Allah de mens had geschapen heeft Hij de djinn geschapen:

_15:26 Waarlijk Wij schiepen de mens uit droge, klinkende klei, uit zwarte modder in vorm gewrocht. 
15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._ 

Dus datgene wat in de mens zit of waar mensen voor kiezen is geschapen voor de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij? 

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

----------


## Joesoef

> @Joesoef
> 
> 
> Wat betreft schizofrenie, jij zegt dat Marokkanen zich moeten laten behandelen in plaats van de schuld op de djinn te schuiven. Waar heb je het eigenlijk over? ER IS GEEN BEHANDELING VOOR SCHIZOFRENIE. Je kunt alleen maar hopen dat je de positieve symptomen (dwz de psychoses) wat kunt afvlakken met anti-psychotica. Het kan weken duren voordat een medicijn aanslaat, als je pech hebt moet je meerdere middelen uitproberen. Indien er daadwerkelijk sprake is van terugkerende psychoses moet je die medicijnen je hele leven blijven slikken, met alle bijwerkingen ten gevolge. Er is geen genezing voor schizofrenie.


Ik heb nergens geschreven dat het te genezen is maar dat mensen het moeten laten behandelen met oa medicatie.

----------


## izri1

> Ja, bezetenheid bestaat. Alleen bestaat deze in de vorm van waanbeelden die oa optreden bij schizofrenie/ psychoses.



Jij bent zeker iraans.Geen wonder dat je de islam volledig anders beleeft dan Allah ons opgedragen heeft.
Jinns zijn volgens jou waanbeelden van iemand die niet goed is bij zn hoofd.
Mijn vader heeft in spanje iemand gezien met een hoed op.
Een mens op het eerste oog.Hij deed zijn hoed af sprong erin en verdween.
Mijn vader was met stomheid geslagen en zei "Aahoudoubillah mina shaytan irazshim".
Mijn vader verzint zoiets niet.
En,als je een moslim bent is het een grote zonde om niet het bestaan van de jinn te geloven.God heft ons verplicht om erin te geloven.

----------


## Snowwhite

De eerste twee minuten gebeurt er nog niet zoveel, maar daarna . kijk zelf maar.

[ame="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1218931/shocking_jin_ghost_video_exorcism_in_islam"]SHOCKING JIN GHOST VIDEO!!!!!! Exorcism in ISLAM!!!!!!!! - Video[/ame]

----------


## Joesoef

> De eerste twee minuten gebeurt er nog niet zoveel, maar daarna . kijk zelf maar.
> 
> SHOCKING JIN GHOST VIDEO!!!!!! Exorcism in ISLAM!!!!!!!! - Video



Ik heb wel erger meegemaakt. Dit kan van alles zijn, psychose, zelfhypnose. Het is wat ik al eerde zij, je moet er in geloven, wat tussen je oren zit kan heel echt overkomen.

----------


## sjaen

> De eerste twee minuten gebeurt er nog niet zoveel, maar daarna . kijk zelf maar.


Wat een theater

----------


## Charlus

> Mijn vader heeft in spanje iemand gezien met een hoed op.
> Een mens op het eerste oog.Hij deed zijn hoed af sprong erin en verdween.
> Mijn vader was met stomheid geslagen en zei "Aahoudoubillah mina shaytan irazshim".
> Mijn vader verzint zoiets niet.


Waarom maak ik nooit zulke dingen mee? Hoewel ik mogelijk een keer een djinn in de vorm van een kikker onder mijn voet heb geplet. Bewijs maar eens dat die kikker geen djinn was.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik heb wel erger meegemaakt. Dit kan van alles zijn, psychose, zelfhypnose. Het is wat ik al eerde zij, je moet er in geloven, wat tussen je oren zit kan heel echt overkomen.


Een bewering zoals jij doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs. Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en dat is het tegenovergestelde wat jij beweert.

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende, en *loop niet steeds weg*:

Waarom doe je net alsof je het niet begrijpt? Nogmaals de aya:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._

Voorheen, in het arabisch MIN QABLOE. Dus voordat Allah de mens had geschapen heeft Hij de djinn geschapen:

_15:26 Waarlijk Wij schiepen de mens uit droge, klinkende klei, uit zwarte modder in vorm gewrocht. 
15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._

Dus datgene wat in de mens zit of waar mensen voor kiezen is geschapen voor de mens zelf?

De aya gaat verder:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij? 

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn? 

Ondertussen zal ik je pdf file lezen over medicijnen, djinns en de transculturele hulpverlening. Ik hoop daar later op terug te komen InshAllah.

----------


## Tomas

> Waarom maak ik nooit zulke dingen mee? Hoewel ik mogelijk een keer een djinn in de vorm van een kikker onder mijn voet heb geplet. Bewijs maar eens dat die kikker geen djinn was.


Dat schijnt te komen omdat jij (net als ik) toch al reddeloos bent. Djinn's nemen niet de moeite om ongelovige lastig te vallen. Dat ze allerlei niet-mosilms toch lastigvallen uit de ietwat -zeg maar- achterlijke (sub)culturen valt onder de 95% onzin. Daar zijn de Sjeik en ik het ook helemaal met elkaar eensch. Alleen als een moslim lastig gevallen wordt door een, waarbij het niet overduidelijk aan een door westerlingen verzonnen ziekte toe te schrijven valt, is het een echte djinn. En dan ook bewijs dat ze bestaan.

----------


## Joesoef

> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?



Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.

En die Djinns, het is een aangelegenheid die tussen de oren zit al is het soms net echt.

Zoals dat filmpje, dat kan je toch niet serieus nemen? Die man in dat filmpje gelooft dat er een djinn in hem zit en hij doet gewoon wat van hem verwacht wordt. Suggestie, psychosomatisch, toneel wat dan ook.

Ik ontloop je niet, ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan en die niet passen bij jouw opvattingen.

Alleen mensen die geloven in Jinns kunnen er last van hebben.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan.


Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof). 

Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?




> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?





> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.




> Alleen mensen die geloven in Jinns kunnen er last van hebben.


Incorrect. 

_Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege geloof of ongeloof in het bestaan van de djinn. De djinn is realiteit of je er nu in gelooft of niet._

----------


## Joesoef

> Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
> Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.



Dat het tussen je oren zit wil nog niet zeggen dat je het niet serieus moet nemen.






> _Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege geloof of ongeloof in het bestaan van de djinn. De djinn is realiteit of je er nu in gelooft of niet._


En het bewijs daarvoor? Steeds meer aandoeningen zijn met medicatie te behandelen, er zijn 'dus' steeds minder jinns.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Dat het tussen je oren zit wil nog niet zeggen dat je het niet serieus moet nemen.


Dat is geen antwoord op:




> Ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan.


Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof). 

Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. *Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?*




> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?





> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.




> En het bewijs daarvoor? Steeds meer aandoeningen zijn met medicatie te behandelen, er zijn 'dus' steeds minder jinns.


Wie zegt dat er minder djinns zijn? Dat kun je niet stellen want:

_Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses. Zo zal het werkelijke aantal kanker gevallen ook niet toenemen of afnemen vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses._

En:

_Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege geloof of ongeloof in het bestaan van de djinn. De djinn is realiteit of je er nu in gelooft of niet._

----------


## Joesoef

> Wie zegt dat er minder djinns zijn? Dat kun je niet stellen want:
> 
> _Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses. Zo zal het werkelijke aantal kanker gevallen ook niet toenemen of afnemen vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses.
> _



Hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?


Dat is geen antwoord op:




> Ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan.


Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof). 

Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. *Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?*




> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?





> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.




> Hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?


Nogmaals:

_Het werkelijke aantal aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn nemen niet toe of af vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses. Zo zal het werkelijke aantal kanker gevallen ook niet toenemen of afnemen vanwege juiste of onjuiste diagnoses._

Jij kunt geen goede diagnose stellen, jij sluit namelijk de optie 'bezetenheid door de djinn' uit, zo zullen er wel meer mensen zijn, net als jij.

----------


## Joesoef

> Dat is geen antwoord op:
> 
> 
> 
> Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof).





Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!


Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!<...>


Moet _ik_ je het nu gaan uitleggen? De waanzin ten top. In de koran staat dat allah mens en djinn heeft geschapen, ergo djinns bestaan. Tjonge jonge.

----------


## sjaen

> Moet _ik_ je het nu gaan uitleggen? De waanzin ten top. In de koran staat dat allah mens en djinn heeft geschapen, ergo djinns bestaan. Tjonge jonge.


ergo; voor hetzelfde geld was het een djinn als gabriele vermomd die .......
ik bedoel maar, you never know
oeps, sorry

----------


## H.P.Pas

> ergo; voor hetzelfde geld was het een djinn als gabriele vermomd die .......
> ik bedoel maar, you never know
> oeps, sorry


Satanische verzen..
Daar komt gedonder van.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!
> 
> Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?


Nee, je draait. Geef eerst eens antwoord op dit:




> Ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan.


Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof). 

Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. *Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?*




> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?





> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Reactie op:

*Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*




> Haar gebruik van drankjes en kruiden waarvan de werking vaag bleef, kwam niet voort uit wanhoop. Het was geen allerlaatste redmiddel, zoals op sommige gebieden van de homeopathie het geval kan zijn voor mensen die alle standaardmethoden hebben uitgeput. Mijn moeder was gewoon veel meer overtuigd van haar brouwsels en van de kracht van Koranrecitatie dan van de westerse medische wereld.


Wat voor een brouwsels de marokkaanse moeder heeft gemaakt weet ik niet, maar dat koranrecitaties helend kunnen zijn, dat staat vast.

_"And we reveal of the Quran that which is a healing and a mercy for the believers..." Quran 17:82

"It is a guidance and a healing for those who believe." Quran 41:44_

Ooit wil ik nog eens een topic openen over alternatieve en islamitische geneeswijzen. 

Wat betreft de natuurlijke medicijnen voor ziektes veroorzaakt door de djinn/magie/boze oog heb ik het volgende kunnen vinden:

Dadels

Muslim :: Book 23 : Hadith 5081 

_'Amir b. Sa'd b. Abu Waqqas reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: He who ate seven 'ajwa' dates in the morning, poison and magic will not harm him on that day._

Ajwa' dadels zijn uit Medina (Saoedie Arabie). Volgens de geleerden volstaan gewone dadels ook.

Truffels

Muslim :: Book 23 : Hadith 5086 

_Sa'id b. Zaid b. 'Amr b. Nufail reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: Truffles are a kind of 'Manna' which Allah the Glorious and Exalted, sent down upon the people of Israil, and its juice is a medicine for the eyes._

Nigella (Zwarte komijn)

In het arabisch habbat ul sauda

Bukhari :: Book 7 :: Volume 71 :: Hadith 592 

_Narrated Abu Huraira: 
I heard Allah's Apostle saying, "There is healing in black cumin for all diseases except death."_ 

Sidr-lotusblaadjes

Question:

Assellem 'alaykom wa rahmatoullahi wa barakatou dear brother, my question is about the leaf of sidr (treatment of sihr). I would like to know how to use it exactly please. Such can we use it as an infusion like tea etc. Barakallahou fikoum for your help. May ALLAH bless you. Assellem 'alaykom wa rahmatoullahi wa barakatou

Answer:

Praise be to Allah, the Lord of the Worlds; and blessings and peace be upon our Prophet Muhammad and .upon all his Family and Companions

Imam Ibn Hajar reported in his book "al-Fath" from Wahab Bin Munaabbih the way of using leaves of Sidr (Lotus jujube) as a remedy to get rid of the witch. He said: 'One should take seven leaves of green Lotus jujube, grind them between two stones, put the stones and the leaves in some water. Then take out the two stones. Having done so, one recites the verses of Kursi, (2:255) and the last three Surah (chapters) of the Qur'an (112,113,114). After that, one drinks three sips of that water and showers himself with what remains from it. One will - Insha Allah - feel delighted of what he had. This is particularly useful for the .man who has been withheld from his wife. Allah knows best

Chrysantemum balsamita (costmary)

Nose drops made of Indian _costus_ may be used to annoy a stubborn jinn. The patient should take it in through the nose, so that the _costus_ goes straight to the brain where the jinn is located, and he will be greatly annoyed by it, so much so that he will not be able to bear it and will hasten to flee, or he will talk to the practitioner and promise to leave and not come back. 

The _Sunnah_mentions the virtues of Indian _costus_, such as in the report narrated by al-Bukhaari (may Allaah have mercy on him) in his _Saheeh:_

Bukhari :: Book 7 :: Volume 71 :: Hadith 596 

_Narrated Um Qais bint Mihsan: 
I heard the Prophet saying, "Treat with the Indian incense, for it has healing for seven diseases; it is to be sniffed by one having throat trouble, and to be put into one side of the mouth of one suffering from pleurisy." Once I went to Allah's Apostle with a son of mine who would not eat any food, and the boy passed urine on him whereupon he asked for some water and sprinkled it over the place of urine._

How to administer nose drops made of Indian _costus_. An _Uqiyah_ (320 gram) of Indian _costus_ should be ground to a powder.

In [Fath al Baari,[/I] Ibn Hajar described how to use Indian _costus._ He said: The patient should be made to lie on his back, and something should be placed beneath his shoulders in order to raise them, so that his head will be tipped back. Drops of olive oil mixed with _costus_ should then be placed in his nose so that they may reach the brain and whatever sickness is present may be expelled by sneezing.

Usually the jinn may be expelled in this fashion, but if the jinn comes out and then goes back for any reason such as if there was a compelling reason why he entered the patient, then the patient should record the following _Soorahs_ on a tape and listen to them:

_Al-Fatihah, Al-Baqarah, Aal 'Imraan, Al-Tawbah, Ya-Seen, Al-Saaffaat, Al-Dukhaan, Qaaf, Al-Rahmaan, Al-Mulk, Al-Jinn, Al-Kaafiroon, Al-Ikhlaas, Al-Falaq and Al-Naas._

Wordt vervolgd InshAllah.

----------


## Snowwhite

@T




> Dat schijnt te komen omdat jij (net als ik) toch al reddeloos bent. Djinn's nemen niet de moeite om ongelovige lastig te vallen. Dat ze allerlei niet-mosilms toch lastigvallen *uit de ietwat -zeg maar- achterlijke (sub)culturen* valt onder de 95% onzin. Daar zijn de Sjeik en ik het ook helemaal met elkaar eensch. Alleen als een moslim lastig gevallen wordt door een, waarbij het niet overduidelijk aan een door westerlingen verzonnen ziekte toe te schrijven valt, is het een echte djinn. En dan ook bewijs dat ze bestaan.


Niet alleen moslims geloven in een vorm van 'bezetenheid', ook katholieken in Nederland (je eigen en mijn volk, die je hier als achterlijk omschrijft). 

Onthullingen van een exorcist.

Elke avond kun je een kleine menigte in de rij zien staan voor de Parochie- kerk van Pater Ventura, bij Rome. De mensen zien er kalm uit en schuiven geduldig aan, maar sommigen van hen zijn door de duivel bezeten, anderen wonen in een spookhuis, nog anderen zijn getroffen door een mysterieuze ziekte waarvoor geen enkele dokter een wetenschappelijke verklaring heeft. Eigenlijk komen ze allemaal voor Pater Germano Ventura, een van de weinige Roomskatholieke Priesters die van het Vaticaan de toestemming hebben om duivels uit te drijven.

In het eerste interview dat hij ooit heeft toegestaan, heeft Pater Ventura het over de indrukwekkenste gevallen die hij in zijn dertigjarige carrire als exorcist heeft meegemaakt.

Pater Ventura : "Dat heb ik voorheen nooit gedaan, omdat mijn ervaringen zo afgrijselijk zijn dat ik vreesde de lezer te schokken. Maar de macht van de duivel grijpt steeds verder om zich heen, over de gehele wereld, en de kerkelijke autoriteiten vonden dat het tijd was om iedereen klaar en duidelijk te maken hoe de duivel elke dag fysiek onder ons aanwezig is. Daarom heb ik de toestemming gekregen om te praten over mijn belevenissen met mensen die door de duivel bezeten zijn. Ik ben nu exorcist sinds meer dan dertig jaar. De Kerk heeft mij deze moeilijke en delicate taak toegewezen toen ik nog een jonge Priester was, en mijn hele leven, dag aan dag, heb ik strijd geleverd met de duivel. Het is zeker geen gemakkelijke taak, maar ze wordt steeds noodzakelijker. Niemand realiseert zich hoe groot Satans macht over de mensheid is".

Pater Germano is 50, kort van gestalte, maar robuust en kloek. Hij praat gedecideerd. Hij is een van de bekendste exorcisten in Itali.

MIDDELEEUWEN.

Het Is vijf uur in de ochtend en Pater Germano is al aan het werk. Buiten de pastorie staan vijftig mensen op hem te wachten. Het zijn mannen, vrouwen, jongens en meisjes. Sommigen zien er arm uit, en anderen rijk. "Ze komen uit elke hoek van Itali'" zegt de Priester. "Zelfs uit het buitenland. Vanmorgen had ik een paar uit Venezuela. Ik heb mensen gehad uit Amerika, Zwitserland, Spanje, Mexico, Ivoorkust. Vorig jaar is de president van Zare gekomen.

"Ik ze ongeveer vijftig mensen per dag, maar op Dinsdag en Vrijdag, de twee weekdagen waarop ik al mijn tijd aan exorcisme besteed, zie ik telkens tot vierhonderd mensen. "Je kunt hier de meest ontstellende taferelen zien, je komt de vreemste gevallen tegen. Je zou het niet voor mogelijk houden dat er zoveel ongeluk in de wereld bestaat. Diegenen die beweren dat zij niet in de duivel geloven, brengen mij aan het lachen. Ze zouden hier eens moeten komen kijken. Ja, ik zal je over mijn ervaringen vertellen, maar heb geduld, want nu moet ik deze gekwelde zielen ontvangen, kom vanmiddag terug, alsjeblieft".

Vele mensen praten met scepsis over de demonen en vinden het een middeleeuws begrip, maar voor de Katholieke Kerk is het een fundamenteel geloofspunt. "Dat de duivel bestaat en de mens schade berokkent is een waarheid waarin Christenen moeten geloven", zegt de Jezuiet en theoloog Domeijn Mondrone. "De Heilige Schrift, het Evangelie, de kerkvaders en de Heiligen bevestigen het unaniem. In de moderne tijden hebben theologen getracht deze verschrikkelijke waarheid te "verzachten". Maar in November 1972 heeft Paus Paulus VI in een gesprek het bestaan ervan niet alleen aanvaard, maar er met nadruk op gewezen de duivel als realiteit te zien en er ernstig rekening mee te houden.

Maar wat betekent het door de duivel bezeten zijn ? Wie kan het overkomen ? Met welk criteria beoordeelt de Katholieke theologie de staat van bezetenheid ? Welk onheil kan de boze geest aanrichten in het lichaam van een bezetene ? Welke methodes moet je gebruiken om een boze geest te overwinnen ?

DEMONSTRUCTIE.

"Ik had mijn eerste ontmoeting met de duivel" zegt Pater Germano "toen ik een jonge Priester was. Op een dag was ik in de Kerk, het was mijn beurt de zieken te zegenen. Op een moment werd een zieke voor me gereden in een rolstoel. Ik stak mijn hand naar voren om op zijn voorhoofd een kruisteken te maken, en de zieke begon te huilen, te vloeken en heen en weer te zwaaien. Hij viel uit zijn rolstoel op de vloer en begon te kronkelen als een slang. Zijn familieleden leidden hem verschrikt weg en kwamen later, toen hij rustig was geworden, terug. Zodra ik opnieuw probeerde hem de zegen te geven begon hij weer te huilen en te tieren. Dit was de eerste keer dat zoiets mij overkwam. Van zijn verwanten vernam ik dat de man een goede kerel was, religieus voelend, en dat hij zich altijd in zijn ziekte had geschikt, ok zij waren uit hun lood geslagen door zijn onverklaarbare reactie. Ik had geen ervaring met bezetenheid, maar ik herinnerde mij wat ik in de jaren van mijn theologische opleiding had geleerd. "Misschien gedraagt de man zich zo omdat hij overgeleverd is aan de duivel", zei ik bij mezelf."We zouden een exorcisme moeten proberen". Ik kreeg de toestemming van de Bisschop en begon er aan. Het was een verschrikkelijk gevecht, maar na een week had ik het pleit gewonnen. Toen de duivel wegging, werd die man ook weer gezond, zijn verlamming was door Satan veroorzaakt.

Lees verder:

http://www.blijf-bij-uzelf.nl/downloads/exortot.pdf

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> Mijn oudste zoon was lang geleden erg ziek toen we bij mijn ex schoonfamilie op vakantie waren en toen kwam er ook een hele lieve oudere dame met zout strooien en koranteksten reciteren. Het hielp niets maar dat kwam mischien door mijn storende christelijke aanwezigheid. Verkeerde golflengte of zoiets. De injecties op recept van de plaatselijke arts hielpen later wel.


Ik weet niet waar dat zout strooien vandaan komt. 

Aan jouw aanwezigheid zal het niet gelegen hebben, ben je mal, je bent zijn moeder!

En inderdaad Reallife, vertrouwen in een arts, psychische en mentale wilskracht kan ook bijdragen aan de genezing van de patient, dat blijkt wel uit het feit dat soms een placebo net zo goed werkt als een echt medicijn.

----------


## H.P.Pas

Johannes van Patmos:




> Ze wilden hem dwingen aan deze godin te offeren. Daarop bood de heilige hun een keuzevoorstel aan: als zij in staat waren, door Diana aan te roepen, de kerk van Christus te doen instorten, dan was hij bereid aan Diana te offeren; maar als hij daarentegen door het aanroepen van Christus in staat zou blijken Diana's tempel te doen instorten, dan moesten zij in Christus geloven. Het grootste deel van het volk stemde hiermee in. Johannes liet eerst alle aanwezigen uit Diana's heiligdom verwijderen. Daarop begon hij te bidden. De tempel stortte in en het beeld van Diana viel in gruzelementen.
> Nu begon de hogepriester, Aristodemus, het volk op te stoken met als gevolg dat het uit dreigde te lopen op een ordinaire vechtpartij. De apostel kwam tussenbeide: "Wat kan ik doen om u tot vredelievende gedachten te brengen?" Waarop hij antwoordde: "Als u wilt dat ik ga geloven in uw God, dan zou ik u het liefst vergif te drinken willen geven. En als dat u niet deert, dan moet uw God wel de ware God zijn."
> En de apostel zei: "Ga uw gang." Op dat moment kwam de ander met nog een voorwaarde: "Maar dan wil ik wl dat u eerst te zien krijgt hoe anderen sterven aan de gevolgen van dat gif, zodat u er de kracht zelf van kunt constateren." Vandaar dat Aristodemus bij de consul om twee ter-dood-veroordeelden liet vragen. Hij gaf ze van het gif te drinken, en onmiddellijk vielen zij dood neer. Nu nam de apostel de beker, hij tekende zich met het kruisteken en dronk vervolgens het gif in n teug op. Hij ondervond er geen enkele hinder van. Daarop begonnen alle omstanders God te loven. Maar Aristodemus zei: "Ik moet bekennen dat ik toch nog twijfels heb. Maar als uw Christus het klaarspeelt die twee mannen die aan het gif gestorven zijn, te doen verrijzen, zal ik echt niet meer twijfelen en voortaan Christus geloven." De apostel gaf daarop geen antwoord, maar reikte hem zijn mantel aan.
> Hij vroeg hem: "Waarom geeft u me uw mantel? Of denkt u dat op die manier uw geloof op mij overgaat?" Johannes antwoordde: "Leg deze mantel over de twee lijken en zeg erbij: 'De apostel van Christus zendt mij naar u toe om u te doen verrijzen in naam van Christus!'" Aristodemus deed het en onmiddellijk stonden de twee doden op. Daarop mocht de apostel de hogepriester dopen tezamen met de proconsul en geheel diens familie. Later richtten deze gelovigen daar een kerk op ter ere van Sint Jan.


Wanneer is een verhaal geloofwaardig ?

----------


## sjaen

'Bezeten vrouw' sterft aan exorcisme


WELLINGTON - Een ritueel van exorcisme kostte een jonge moeder het leven. Familieleden van de vrouw waren betrokken bij de duivelbezwering. Ze voerden het slachtoffer tientallen liters water...



Terwijl veertig verwanten toekeken, verdronk Janet Moses (22). Zes vrouwen en drie mannen deden de vrouw stikken, vermoedde het Openbaar Ministerie (OM). Ze startten een zaak tegen de Nieuw-Zeelandse familie. Allen pleitten onschuldig voor de rechtbank in de hoofdstad Wellington.
Boze geesten
Maandagmiddag ging de zaak tegen de negen verdachten van start. Volgens het OM stierf Moses in het huis van haar grootouders. Famieleden geloofden dat boze geesten beslag legden op haar ziel. Het laatste redmiddel was een levensgevaarlijke vorm van duivelbezwering: waterzuivering.
'Bezeten vrouw' sterft aan exorcisme


WELLINGTON - Een ritueel van exorcisme kostte een jonge moeder het leven. Familieleden van de vrouw waren betrokken bij de duivelbezwering. Ze voerden het slachtoffer tientallen liters water...


Terwijl veertig verwanten toekeken, verdronk Janet Moses (22). Zes vrouwen en drie mannen deden de vrouw stikken, vermoedde het Openbaar Ministerie (OM). Ze startten een zaak tegen de Nieuw-Zeelandse familie. Allen pleitten onschuldig voor de rechtbank in de hoofdstad Wellington.
Boze geesten
Maandagmiddag ging de zaak tegen de negen verdachten van start. Volgens het OM stierf Moses in het huis van haar grootouders. Famieleden geloofden dat boze geesten beslag legden op haar ziel. Het laatste redmiddel was een levensgevaarlijke vorm van duivelbezwering: waterzuivering.
Hand tot hand
Het ritueel duurde drie dagen. De betrokkenen gaven water van 'hand tot hand' en goten dat steeds in de keel van Janet. Haar lichaam kon de tientallen liters vocht niet aan. Ze stierf.
Het proces tegen de familie neemt waarschijnlijk zes weken in beslag. 
Het ritueel duurde drie dagen. De betrokkenen gaven water van 'hand tot hand' en goten dat steeds in de keel van Janet. Haar lichaam kon de tientallen liters vocht niet aan. Ze stierf.
Het proces tegen de familie neemt waarschijnlijk zes weken in beslag.

http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/alle...-2698766/video

----------


## Joesoef

> Nee, je draait. Geef eerst eens antwoord op dit:



Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.

Of wel?

----------


## Tomas

> @T
> 
> Niet alleen moslims geloven in een vorm van 'bezetenheid', ook katholieken in Nederland


Yep. Niet dat ik een Katholiek ken die gelooft in bezetenheid en spoken. Daarom noem ik het ook een subcultuur. 

Maar belangrijker: jij bent het hier toch hartgrondig met mij eensch? 

Dit valt toch wel zeer zeker onder:

"Sheikh Waleed mentions in the class that approximately 95% of all the claim of Jinn possessed cases are imaginative."

Jij gelooft toch ook niet dat katholieke priesters met een vervalste bijbel in de ene hand, en een afgodskruis in de andere _echt_ duivels kunnen uitdrijven? Of wel?




> (je eigen en mijn volk, die je hier als achterlijk omschrijft).


Eigen volk? Jij hebt daar wel iets mee, met dat eigen volk gedoe. Ik hoor toch tot dass deutsche herrn volk volgens jou?

----------


## Joesoef

> Eh, geloof is hoe dan ook niet wetenschappelijk te bewijzen.



Statistische ondersteuning?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> 
> Of wel?


Joesoef schreef:

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


Engelen bestaan, aldus Joesoef.

Is er wetenschappelijk bewijs, uit het westen of uit islamitische landen, dat engelen bestaan?

Niet draaien.

Geef eerst eens antwoord op dit:




> Ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan.


Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof). 

Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. *Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?*




> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?





> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.

----------


## Snowwhite

@T 




> Yep. Niet dat ik een Katholiek ken die gelooft in bezetenheid en spoken. Daarom noem ik het ook een subcultuur.


Incorrect, jij noemde het een *achterlijke* subcultuur.

Daarop zei ik:

_(je eigen en mijn volk, die je hier als achterlijk omschrijft)._




> Ik hoor toch tot dass deutsche herrn volk volgens jou?


Waar staat dat? Ik had het over bier und bratwurst quotes nergens heb ik geschreven dat jij duits bent. 

Geef ook gelijk het citaat waar ik heb gezegd dat er meerdere goden zijn.


Geplaatst door ronald 




> Ik verzeker je dat je je eigen hersenen moet gebruiken.


Geplaatst door Tomas

22 januari 2008, 22:59




> Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat.


Welke opvoeding heb ik gehad?

Wat weet jij van mijn religieuze achtergrond om zo'n opmerking te plaatsen?

----------


## Joesoef

> Niet draaien.


Jij draait, ik niet. Ik vraag jou om mij te overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns. Jij kan mij overtuigen door cijfers te laten zien van de laatste decennia waarin Jinns een rol spelen bij ziektes.

Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?


Gezien om jouw gedraai kan jij dat bewijs niet leveren. Wat overblijft is de discussie wat is een Jinn nu precies, een vlammetje iets tussen de oren.

Of heb je antwoord op mijn vraag:
Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?

----------


## Tomas

> @T 
> Incorrect, jij noemde het een *achterlijke* subcultuur.


Ik ga weer eens te snel. Ik noemde het subcultuur omdat het een subcultuur is binnen de katholieke kerk. En ja, die is achterlijk. Daar was ik al duidelijk over, maar blijkbaar ging dat te snel.




> Daarop zei ik:
> _(je eigen en mijn volk, die je hier als achterlijk omschrijft)._


Ja, ja, ik ken je fascinatie nou wel. 




> Geef mij het citaat waar staat dat? Ik had het over bier und bratwurst quotes nergens heb ik geschreven dat jij duits bent.


Bier und bratwurst hoort bij duitsland. Dat weet bijna iedereen. Voor jou is dat een belediging. Althans zo bedoel je het geloof ik. Zeker weten doe ik dat niet. Duits zijn is slecht. En daar hoor ik bij, is je redenatie een beetje. Maar dan verkapt om niet al te racistisch over te komen.




> Geef ook gelijk het citaat waar ik heb gezegd dat er meerdere goden zijn.


Ik begrijp dat je de kern van mijn boodschap wijselijk negeert. Die is blijkbaar te pijnlijk correct.

Ik zal nog een keer proberen uit te leggen waar jij mank gaat met je mono- en polytheistische hypothese. Ik ben alleen bang dat dat volstrekt zinloos is. Magoed, daar gaan we weer.

Wat is een god? Geef de definitie. Dat doe je niet. Ik zal het voor jou doen, er zijn in jouw vage redenaties twee varianten: 

Een god is een supernatuurlijk wezen met supernatuurlijke macht.

Met deze definitie is het hinduisme polytheistisch. Ze hebben meerdere van dat soort gasten waar ze in geloven. Wel allemaal vormen van hetzelfde, maar dat maakt even niet uit, want dat maakt het allemaal veel te ingewikkeld voor je.

Echter volgens deze definitie is de islam nog veel polytheistischer dan het hinduisme, want het hinduisme heeft maar een paar goden, jij gelooft bijvoorbeeld in ontelbare hoeveelheden aan goden en godjes die vanalles kunnen.

Dat brengt jou naar de volgende definitie:

Een god is een bovennatuurlijk enzovoort wezen, maar dan wel ntje die alles heeft geschapen. Ook de subgoden.

Tja, dat doen hindoes ook. En dat is jammer. Want dat moeten godverdomme polytheisten zijn!

Dus dan gooi je je laatste troefkaart erin:

De god die Snow aanbid is de enige. 

Ja. Dan heb je gelijk. Magoed, we hebben nu wel de bodem van het menselijk verstand bereikt.


Punt is:


"Sheikh Waleed mentions in the class that approximately 95% of all the claim of Jinn possessed cases are imaginative."

95% is onzin volgens je sjeik. Jij gelooft klakkeloos dat 95% van alle jinn verscheiningen die mensen zien onzin zijn. Miljoenen mensen zien onzin en geloven onzin. Desondanks meldt je doodleuk: Als miljoenen mensen jinn's zien, dan moeten ze wel bestaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Duits zijn is slecht.


Leugen. Dat heb ik nooit gezegd noch zo bedoeld. Geef mij het citaat.




> jij gelooft bijvoorbeeld in ontelbare hoeveelheden aan goden en godjes die vanalles kunnen.





> Een god is een bovennatuurlijk enzovoort wezen, maar dan wel ntje die alles heeft geschapen. Ook de subgoden.


????????????? Waar heb jij het over? Waar heb ik het over subgoden gehad? 
LEUGEN.

Geplaatst door Tomas

22 januari 2008, 22:59




> Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat


. 

Welke opvoeding heb ik gehad?

Wat weet jij van mijn religieuze achtergrond om zo'n opmerking te plaatsen?

----------


## Tomas

> Leugen. Dat heb ik nooit gezegd noch zo bedoeld. Geef mij het citaat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????? Waar heb jij het over? Waar heb ik het over subgoden gehad? 
> LEUGEN.
> 
> ...


't wordt nu wel heel erg chaotisch. Probeer je gedachten nou eens te ordenen, zo komen we echt nergens.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef

Even de chronologische volgorde:

2 mei 2009, 23:43




> Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!
> 
> Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?


Ik vraag jou echter al vanaf:

14 april 2009, 07:12

Bestaan engelen Joesoef? 

Ik heb op jouw vraag al vele malen antwoord gegeven, zelfs Charlus heeft het begrepen. Het aantal juiste/onjuiste diagnoses doet er niet toe, het bestaan van de djinn is bewezen door de Koran en de soenna.




> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> 
> Of wel?


Joesoef schreef:

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


Engelen bestaan, aldus Joesoef.

Is er wetenschappelijk bewijs, uit het westen of uit islamitische landen, dat engelen bestaan?

Niet draaien.

Geef eerst eens antwoord op dit:




> Ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan.


Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof). 

Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. *Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?*




> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?





> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Eh, geloof is hoe dan ook niet wetenschappelijk te bewijzen.


Kan daarom iedereen maar geloven wat hem lust ?
Daar geloof ik ook niet in.

----------


## Snowwhite

@T




> 't wordt nu wel heel erg chaotisch. Probeer je gedachten nou eens te ordenen, zo komen we echt nergens.


Pardon? Jij speculeert er maar op los, en verzint van alles over mij wat ik niet gezegd heb en nu moet _ik_ mijn gedachten proberen te ordenen? Dat is de omgekeerde wereld!

Jouw citaat




> Duits zijn is slecht. En daar hoor ik bij, is je redenatie een beetje.


Mijn vraag:

_Waar heb ik gezegd dat duits zijn slecht is?_ Bier und bratwurst sloeg op 'de camping'.

Jouw citaten




> jij gelooft bijvoorbeeld in ontelbare hoeveelheden aan goden en godjes die vanalles kunnen.





> Een god is een bovennatuurlijk enzovoort wezen, maar dan wel ntje die alles heeft geschapen. Ook de subgoden.


Mijn vraag:

_Waar heb je het over?_ Waar heb ik het over subgoden gehad in de islam? Nergens. 

Jouw citaat:

22 januari 2008, 22:59




> Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat


Mijn vraag:

_Welke opvoeding heb ik gehad?_

_Wat weet jij van mijn religieuze achtergrond om zo'n opmerking te plaatsen?_

----------


## Joesoef

> @Joesoef
> 
> Even de chronologische volgorde:
> 
> 2 mei 2009, 23:43
> 
> 
> KNIPKNIP
> 
> 2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.



Waarom zeg je niet gewoon dat je geen antwoord hebt op mijn vraag, jij kan mij in een keer geheel monddood maken, in de hoek zetten, voor paal zetten etc etc door antwoord te geven op een enkele vraag die ik heb in de discussie 'de wereld van de Jinn'

Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!

Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?

Overtuig mij dat Jinns bestaan!

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef

Ik ben er niet op uit om jou voor paal te zetten, ook ben ik niet akelig verrast als jij zegt dat je een sji-iet/bahai of anderszins bent, die negativiteit zit allemaal in je hoofd. Ik heb jou al meerdere malen geantwoord, lees het een en ander nog even rustig door, en lees ook de posting van Charlus door.

Even de chronologische volgorde:

2 mei 2009, 23:43




> Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!
> 
> Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?


Ik vraag jou echter al vanaf:

14 april 2009, 07:12

Bestaan engelen Joesoef? 

Ik heb op jouw vraag al vele malen antwoord gegeven, zelfs Charlus heeft het begrepen. 

*Het aantal juiste/onjuiste diagnoses doet er niet toe, het bestaan van de djinn is bewezen door de Koran en de soenna.*




> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> 
> Of wel?


Joesoef schreef:

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


Engelen bestaan, aldus Joesoef.

Is er wetenschappelijk bewijs, uit het westen of uit islamitische landen, dat engelen bestaan?

Geef eerst eens antwoord op dit:




> Ik geef antwoorden waar jij niets mee kan.


Welke antwoorden? Op de vraag geloof jij in engelen geef je gewoon geen antwoord, het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van Iman (geloof). 

Het gaat hier niet om wat bij mijn opvattingen past, het gaat hier om dat een bewering zoals jij die doet, dat de djinn iets is wat tussen je oren zit, in plaats van een daadwerkelijke creatie van Allah, moet gebaseerd zijn op bewijs.
*Moslims geloven dat de Heilige Koran het Woord van God is en in de Koran staat dat Allah de djinn geschapen heeft, en jij beweert het tegenovergestelde.*

Geef dus eerst eens adequaat antwoord op het volgende:

_18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

Iblies (de duivel) heeft dus nageslacht. Dus datgene wat in je hoofd zit en tussen je oren zit heeft nageslacht?

Zowel de djinn alswel de engelen zijn schepsels die over het algemeen onzichtbaar zijn voor de mens, maar bepaalde vormen kunnen aannemen. Zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man. *Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?*




> Welke tafsier gebruik jij?





> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg:

*Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*




> de westerse medische wereld. Die kon in haar ogen weinig goed doen. Hun diagnoses klopten zelden en de medicijnen die ze je voorschreven waren oftewel giftig of complete nutteloos. Het is in het Marokkaanse milieu niet ongebruikelijk om wantrouwen te koesteren jegens autochtone dokters in hun witte jassen en onbegrijpelijke medische jargon.


"Onbegrijpelijke medische jargon", klinkt heel denigrerend alsof de marokkaanse moeder achterlijk is in tegenstelling tot de verheven witte autochtonen, die het medische jargon wel (zouden) begrijpen.

_Hun diagnoses klopten zelden en de medicijnen die ze je voorschreven waren oftewel giftig of complete nutteloos._

Dit is uiteraard overdreven maar ik en andere autochtonen hebben wel kritische kanttekeningen bij de psychiatrie.
Let op wat ik zeg: _kritische kanttekeningen_ zodat het een en ander niet weer een volledig eigen leven gaat leiden met verzinsels dat Snowwhite alles van de psychiatrie zou verwerpen. 

Zoals ik al eerder schreef:

_Wat betreft schizofrenie, jij zegt dat Marokkanen zich moeten laten behandelen in plaats van de schuld op de djinn te schuiven. Waar heb je het eigenlijk over? ER IS GEEN BEHANDELING VOOR SCHIZOFRENIE. Je kunt alleen maar hopen dat je de positieve symptomen (dwz de psychoses) wat kunt afvlakken met anti-psychotica. Het kan weken duren voordat een medicijn aanslaat, als je pech hebt moet je meerdere middelen uitproberen. Indien er daadwerkelijk sprake is van terugkerende psychoses moet je die medicijnen je hele leven blijven slikken, met alle bijwerkingen ten gevolge. Er is geen genezing voor schizofrenie._

Lees ook eens een andere kant:
(Dit vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening)

De psychiatrie is een pseudowetenschap die niets geneest en geen van haar stellingen wetenschappelijk kan onderbouwen. Haar oplossingen voor geestelijke problemen bestaat uit het onderdrukken van de symptomen met drugs, shocks, herseningrepen en dwang. En op de vijf Nederlanders gebruikt psychiatrische drugs voor een "ziekte" die niet wetenschappelijk bewezen is. Tegen al deze drugs zijn de afgelopen twee jaar, 63 internationale waarschuwingen afgegeven vanwege een verhoogd risico op agressie en zelfmoord.

Als jijzelf of iemand in jouw omgeving zich geestelijk niet in orde voelt en er geen duidelijk aanwijsbare oorzaken zijn, ga dan naar een goede arts voor een grondig lichamelijk onderzoek. Laat hem zoeken naar b.v; (voedsel)allergien, vergiftigingen met zware metalen, verwaarloosde infecties en tekorten aan vitaminen en mineralen. Ruim veertig procent van de mensen die in inrichtingen zijn opgenomen, hebben een aantoonbare, onderliggende lichamelijke oorzaak voor hun "vreemde" gedrag. Zeventig procent van de kinderen met een ADHD diagnose, blijken een allergie te hebben voor stoffen in hun eten. Veertig procent van de mensen met de diagnose "schizofrenie" blijken een stofwisselingsprobleem te hebben en raken de symptomen kwijt als deze aandoening (HPU) wordt behandeld. 

http://www.pseudowetenschap.nl/oplos...jproblemen.htm




> . autochtone dokters .Wat weten zij nou van zjnoen (geesten) en shur (voodoo)? Er is een onkenbare wereld die ziektes en onheil kan verspreiden waar de farmaceutische wereld niet tegenop kan.


Inderdaad, de reguliere wetenschap heeft geen medicijn tegen de djinn en de chirurg kan de djinn in de eileider niet weghalen.




> Het vertrouwen dat mijn moeder hecht aan alternatieve geneeswijzen is vanuit haar culturele achtergrond niet meer dan logisch. De westerse medische wereld is altijd terra incognita voor haar geweest. Veel liever stelt ze haar vertrouwen in een opvatting van ziektes (en de genezing daarvan) waarmee ze al vanaf haar vroegste jeugd vertrouwd is geweest.


Wederom zien we de onjuiste koppeling met cultuur en alternatieve geneeswijzen en de suggestie dat 'de westerse medische wereld' een onbekend terrein is voor de marokkaanse moeder, wat wel overwaait zodra ze genoeg geintegreerd is.

MIS POES!

'Alternatieve geneeswijzen' in dit geval roeqia om eventueel magie/djinn of boze oog te behandelen heeft niets met cultuur te maken maar met religie, en heeft tevens geen relatie met wel of niet bekend zijn met de 'westerse medische wereld'. Autochtone moslims of allochtone moslims die in het westen geboren zijn, geloven ook dat aandoeningen ten gevolge van de djinn/hekserij etc. het beste behandeld kunnen worden middels roeqia. Dat is namelijk een kwestie van geloof en geen bijgeloof, religie en geen cultuur. 

Wordt vervolgd InshAllah

----------


## Snowwhite

@Tomas

PATER VENTURA

Dat geval zette mij aan het denken. Het nieuws dat ik iemand van de duivel had bevrijd en van een verlamming genezen, deed snel de ronde. Er kwamen andere mensen op af. Ik loste vele zaken op. Toen hebben mijn Oversten mij officieel tot exorcist aangesteld. *Echte gevallen van bezetenheid zijn erg zeldzaam.*

SHEIKH WALEED BASYOUNI

ii. Word of caution: Sheikh Waleed mentions in the class *that approximately 95% of all the claim of Jinn possessed casesare imaginative.* Mostly people will have psychological or other type of problems instead of Jinn possession. If someone is not married, most probably he/she is not realistic rather than “It is magic!” It is not easy for jinn to possess a human since in the process they themselves suffer.

Eerst werd de vraag of bezetenheid bestaat beantwoord met ja. Vervolgens ging de sheikh in op de redenen waarom iemand bezet kon worden en die zijn volgens hem:

-Magie 

-Wraak (van de djinn)

-Lust (djinn wordt verliefd op meisje/jongen)

In de contekst van de magie heeft de sheikh gezegd dat 95 procent van de psychische problemen geen djinn betreft. Hij bedoelt hiermee dat moslims die problemen hebben, niet alles moeten schuiven op de djinn/magie. Hij geeft zelfs een concreet voorbeeld:

_If someone is not married, most probably he/she is not realistic rather than “It is magic!”_

Ik schreef eerder hierover:

_De locale cultuur kan misschien tot zich meebrengen dat ze overdrijven in het alles maar toeschrijven aan de djinn. Als Joesoef dat had gezegd, had ik er wel in kunnen komen. 

We moeten ons wel realiseren dat bezetenheid waarbij de djinn zich manifesteert en gaat praten heel weinig voorkomt.

Ik heb meegemaakt dat een vrouw zelf een ongelooflijke puinhoop van haar leven heeft gemaakt en vervolgens dood leuk zegt dat haar situatie komt door "het boze oog". Nou dan sta ik echt te ontploffen, omdat ik weet wat ze allemaal heeft uitgespookt en ze door de schuld aan het boze oog te geven, dus op geen enkele manier verantwoordelijkheid voor haar eigen daden wil afleggen.

Dat is duidelijk een extreme visie: alles schuiven op de djinn, boze oog, magie etc.

Joesoef heeft ook een extreme visie: de djinn, het boze oog, en de effekten van magie totaal ontkennen.

Beide extreme visies kunnen het gevolg zijn van lokale cultuur._

----------


## Snowwhite

@Tomas

Op 27 maart 2009, 09:37 schreef jij




> Maar deze definitie maakt van de islam wel een hele erge politheistische religie. Het barst van de goede, slechte duivels en djinn's. Dat is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling, want moslims wordt voorgehouden dat ze monotheisten zijn. Dus verandert de definitie van god in schepper. Tijdelijk. Zodra we het over hindu's hebben, passen we 'm weer aan. Net zo makkelijk.


Ik heb hier de volgende dag op geantwoord:

28 maart 2009, 08:01




> Het barst ook van de goede en slechte mensen. Wij aanbidden geen mensen maar Allah/God. 
> 
> Het barst van de goede en slechte djinns. Wij aanbidden geen djinns maar Allah/God.
> 
> _59:22 Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, de Kenner van het onzienlijke en het zienlijke, Hij is de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 
> 23 Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, de Koning, de Heilige, de Brenger van Vrede, de Schenker van Veiligheid, de Beschermer, de Machtige, de Krachtige, Bezitter van Grootheid. Verheven is Allah boven hetgeen zij met Hem vereenzelvigen. 
> 
> 24 Hij is Allah, de Schepper, de Maker, de Vormer. Hij heeft de schoonste namen. Alles wat in de hemelen en op aarde is verheerlijkt Hem en Hij is de Almachtige, de Alwijze._


Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, betekent dus, dat er geen subgoden, godjes, halfgoden etc. zijn. 

Jij schrijft:

_Het barst van de goede, slechte duivels en djinn's._

Jij koppelt zelf daaraan dat dat subgoden of godjes zijn. Nergens heb ik dat gezegd integendeel, ik ben al een halfjaar met Naam in discussie en roep dat de djinn geen halfgod is.

Ik heb altijd gezegd dat er maar 1 God is, en dat de djinn en engelen schepselen zijn van de Schepper, en geen goden of subgoden.

Vervolgens heb je het nog steeds niet begrepen en plaats je op 30 maart 2009, 10:42




> Nu Snow met deze twee definities is geconfronteerd, verandert ze de Islam met haar reply weer compleet. Nu geeft ze toe -althans ze ontkent het niet- dat er inderdaad meerdere goden zijn volgens de definitie waarmee ze de politheisten veroordeelt. Maar een moslim gelooft dan wel in meerdere goden, maar aanbid er slechts 1. Dat is nu het verschil. Moslims zijn monotheisten, *terwijl ze dus wel geloven dat er vele goden zijn.* En Hindoes aanbidden, of wat ze er ook mee doen, inderdaad vaak meerdere van die goden.


Er staat nergens dat moslims geloven dat er vele goden zijn. Waar staat dat?

In de Koran staat juist _ Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is_.

Ik antwoordde jou dus ook op 30 maart 2009, 12:12




> Waar staat dit? Waar heb ik gezegd dat er meerdere goden zijn? Gaarne citaat. Ik denk niet dat je het begrepen hebt.
> Zowel Iblies (djinn) alswel Adam (mens) zijn schepselen, en derhalve geen goden. Er is maar 1 God.
> 
> _2:255 Allah! Er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestaande._


Wat betekent dat: _Er is geen God dan Hij_? Dat djinns/engelen dus geen halfgoden/subgoden of goden zijn, want er is geen God dan Allah.

Jij antwoordt dezelfde dag nog op 30 maart 2009, 12:17




> Ja dat weet ik. Zodra we het over hindoes hebben zijn het wel meerdere goden, ook al is er maar 1 schepper. Zodra we het over moslims hebben is het er maar 1, omdat er maar de 1 schepper is. Je geheugen is te kort om deze incosistentie langer dan twee priksels te kunnen onthouden. Een paar priksels terug wist je deze inconsistentie nog weg te werken met het begrip "aanbidden". Magoed, dit wordt veel te ingewikkeld.


Ik heb vervolgens de posting van Naam herhaalt met de hindoe goden Brahma Vishnu etc.

En plaatste op 31 maart 2009, 05:47




> Welke inconsistentie? Er zijn geen meerdere goden in de islam! 
> 
> Hindoes zien zichzelf als monotheistisch, ik niet:
> 
> _In een ingezonden brief probeerde een hindoestaanse vrouw uitleg te geven over haar geloof. Zij trachtte een aantal argumenten aan te kaarten en kwam tot de conclusie dat het hindoesme een monothestisch geloof is en niet polythestisch. Terwijl zij duizenden enititeiten aanbidden, beweren zij dat al deze personen ook n intrinsieke Goddelijkheid vormen._


Het is ook niet zo dat ik 'opeens' de definitie van God in Schepper heb laten overgaan. Ik heb altijd gezegd in alle topics over creationisme versus evolutietheorie, dat God, Adam heeft geschapen.

Zie mijn posting op 31 maart 2009, 08:09




> Ik heb zovaak in postings gezet dat Allah SWT Adam AS heeft geschapen, o.a. in de topics:
> 
> _"Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt een verband tussen intelligentie en atheisme"
> 
> "Het trinity debat"
> 
> "Profeet Isa dronk wijn"
> 
> "Beperking van de vrijheid van meningsuiting"_
> ...


Samenvattend:

Iedere moslim zegt dat er maar 1 God is, ongeacht welke stroming je volgt:

La ilaha illa Allah. Er is geen God dan Allah.

God is de Schepper. 

Djinns en engelen zijn geen sub- hulp- bij- of halfgoden.

----------


## Joesoef

> *Het aantal juiste/onjuiste diagnoses doet er niet toe, het bestaan van de djinn is bewezen door de Koran en de soenna.*



Een onjuiste diagnose is niet belangrijk? Onjuiste diagnose krijg je door onjuiste diagnostiek.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> *Het aantal juiste/onjuiste diagnoses doet er niet toe, het bestaan van de djinn is bewezen door de Koran en de soenna.*


_Thus spoke the lawyer, imam, judge, and unique scholar, Abul Walid Muhammad Ibn Ahmad Ibn Rushd:_




> () whenever demonstrative study leads to any manner of knowledge about any being, that being is inevitably either unmentioned or mentioned in Scripture. If it is unmentioned there is no contradiction, and it is in the same case as an act whose category is unmentioned, so that the lawyer has to infer it by reasoning from Scripture. 61 If Scripture speaks about it; the apparent meaning of the words inevitably either accords or conflicts with the conclusions of demonstration about it. If this [apparent meaning] accords there is no argument. *If it conflicts there is a call for allegorical interpretation of it.*

----------


## Rourchid

> () whenever demonstrative study leads to any manner of knowledge about any being, that being is inevitably either unmentioned or mentioned in Scripture. If it is unmentioned there is no contradiction, and it is in the same case as an act whose category is unmentioned, so that the *lawyer* has to infer it by reasoning from Scripture. 61 If Scripture speaks about it; the apparent meaning of the words inevitably either accords or conflicts with the conclusions of demonstration about it. If this [apparent meaning] accords there is no argument. *If it conflicts there is a call for allegorical interpretation of it.*


Jij mag je zelf zeker een rechter wanen die verklaart dat wat jij als allegorisch beschouwt door iedereen als allegorisch beschouwd dient te worden.
Echter, jij bent jij geen advokaat, aanklager of rechter en deze draad is geen tribunaal waar degenen die weigeren het daadwerkelijk bestaan van 'djnoun' te ontkennen, veroordeeld worden tot uitsluiting e.d.

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg:

*Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*




> Riagg Rijnmond ontketende een storm van verontwaardiging onder het rechtse volk toen ze enkele jaren geleden besloten om hun Marokkaanse patinten ook tijdens hun zomervakanties in Marokko te ondersteunen. In de media werd het voorgesteld alsof de patinten op kosten van de samenleving van een luxueuze reis naar Marokko konden genieten en hulpverleners lieten overvliegen die ze op hun wenken zouden bedienen.
> 
> Geen praatcultuur
> 
> Het tegendeel is het geval. De hulp die Marokkaanse patinten tijdens hun vakantie in Marokko wordt geboden, is bittere noodzaak.Mohammed Abkadiri: De hulp die we ze in Marokko aanbieden, is bedoeld om de continuteit te waarborgen van de zorg die ze hier in Nederland krijgen. Vaak was het zo dat de Marokkaanse patinten in Marokko onder invloed van hun omgeving stopten met hun medicatie en op zoek gingen naar alternatieve geneeswijzen. Gevolg was dan dat ze zieker terugkwamen dan toen ze vertrokken.


Het begint inmiddels te lijken op een propagandapraatje voor de farmaceutische industrie. 

_Vaak was het zo dat de Marokkaanse patinten in Marokko onder invloed van hun omgeving stopten met hun medicatie en op zoek gingen naar alternatieve geneeswijzen._

De boodschap schalt hier (met koper en een rinkelend cymbaal): medicatie is goed en een alternatieve geneeswijze is slecht en zal ons van de regen in de drup doen belanden:

_Gevolg was dan dat ze zieker terugkwamen dan toen ze vertrokken._

Maar zijn die pillen tegen schizofrenie wel zo goed?


Antipsychotica

Je hebt twee typen antipsychotica.

De klassieke typische antipsychotica zoals, Thorazine (chlorpromazine), Haldol (haloperidol), en Navane (thiothixene).

De moderne atypische antipsychotica zoals Zeprexa (olanzapine), Novartis' Clozaril (clozapine), Risperdal (risperidone), Seroquel (quetiapine), Abilify (aripiprazole), en Geodon (ziprasidone).


Atypische antipsychotica

De klassieke (typische) antipsychotica blokkeren de dopamine receptoren in de hersenen. De moderne antipsychotica doen dat ook maar tegelijk ook bepaalde serotonine receptoren.

Antipsychotica hebben vele bijwerkingen. 

1 Verhoogde kans op *longembolie.*

http://www.kennislink.nl/publicaties...antipsychotica

2 Verhoogde kans op *longonsteking*.

http://www.medicalfacts.nl/2008/04/0...ongontsteking/

3 Verhoogde kans op *ziekte van Parkinson*

4 Verhoogde kans op *suikerziekte*..

http://www.gezondheid.nl/nieuwsartik...sartikelID=484

5 Het kan onbehandelbare neurologische aandoening genaamd *tardieve dyskinesie*  (Bewegingsstoornissen) veroorzaken als een gevolg van de upregulatie van de dopaminereceptoren.

http://www.hulpgids.nl/oud/medicijne...rnissen.htm#TD

http://home.casema.nl/roo00084/index.html

6 Antipsychotica kunnen het levensbedreigende *maligne neuroleptica syndroom (NMS)* veroorzaken.

7 Grotere kans op *overlijden* bij toedienen antipsychotica *dementen*.

http://www.zorgkrant.nl/read.html?id=1725

8 Hoge kans op *beroerte* ook bij jonge mensen bij atypische (moderne) antipsychotica.

http://www.zielenknijper.nl/antipsyc...roorzaken.html

9 *Seksuele disfuncties*

10 *Hormonale bijwerkingen* (menstruatie problemen).


*Gebruikers van atypische antipsychotica leven in de regel vijftien jaar korter dan de gemiddelde Nederlander.*

http://www.psy.nl/fileadmin/files/ps...toornissen.pdf

http://www.nd.nl/artikelen/2008/okto...t-jaren-korter

Er zijn inmiddels 18.000 rechtzaken tegen Eli Lilly vanwege een relatie tussen antipsychoticum Zyprexa en suikerziekte:

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/05/bu...drug.html?_r=1

Conclusie: antipsychotica kunnen letterlijk levensgevaarlijk zijn.

Wordt vervolgd InshAllah

----------


## Joesoef

> Conclusie: antipsychotica kunnen letterlijk levensgevaarlijk zijn.



Dat is nogal overdreven, zolang de middelen op de juiste manier worden toegepast en er een goede controle is valt dat heel erg mee. Daarnaast hebben mensen met een psychose een andere opvatting over de werkelijkheid zoals bv de noodzaak van medicijngebruik..

Antipsychotica kunnen een zware druk geven op het leven van een psychiatrisch patint, leven zonder deze middelen is vaak nagenoeg niet mogelijk. Als je kijkt naar de ontwikkeling op dit gebied is het toch redelijk opmerkelijk wat er bereikt is in de laatste decennia, deze ontwikkeling is pas op gang gekomen in de jaren 70. Dat betreft, het leven van een psychiatrisch patint is er erg op voorruit gegaan dankzij medicatie.

----------


## Olive Yao

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Rourchid

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Tomas

> "One of the powers of the Jinn, is that they are able to take on any physical form they like."


Ja, sub- of halfgoden zijn het. Geen normale stervelingen, dat is wel duidelijk. Passen prima in een polytheistische levensovertuiging.

----------


## Charlus

Er is meer duidelijkheid. Djinns leven in een een parallel universum, maar zijn in staat te reizen tussen hun universum en het onze, alwaar ze iedere gewenste vorm kunnen aannemen en wonderen kunnen verrichten. Op zijn minst halfgoden inderdaad. Een oneerlijke strijd.

----------


## Snowwhite

Tomas,




> Ja, sub- of halfgoden zijn het. Geen normale stervelingen, dat is wel duidelijk. Passen prima in een polytheistische levensovertuiging.


Hier kan ik kort over zijn: djinns zijn geen halfgoden, volstrekte onzin. Dat maak jij er van.

----------


## Tomas

> Tomas,
> 
> 
> 
> Hier kan ik kort over zijn: djinns zijn geen halfgoden, volstrekte onzin. Dat maak jij er van.


Dat zijn ze wel. Wetenschappelijk bewezen. Met bewijs uit de soena en de hadith.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Voil!_ Jinns leven in een eigen wereld, een andere wereld dan de onze, een parallelle wereld.



Leibniz  :hihi:

----------


## Joesoef

> Het gaat me dus eigenlijk niet zo om de vraag of djinns wel of niet bestaan maar hoe je daadwerkelijk met respect deze groep kunt bereiken als blijkt dat het uitdrijven van djinns bijv niet helpt of dat iemand telkens terug valt in het gedrag. Het gaat er namelijk niet om wat de hulpverlener geloofd maar wat de patint gelooft en wat voor hem belangrijk is.



In ieder geval heb ik hier een kleine toelichting op nodig.

----------


## Joesoef

> Stel dat iemand al met veel moeite naar een psycholoog toegaat of een psychiater en hij merkt dat zijn geloof in djinns niet serieus wordt genomen terwijl het voor hem of haar een realiteit is. Dan kun je wel stoppen met de behandeling toch?
> 
> Je hoeft niet zelf in iets te geloven om het geloof van een ander serieus te nemen.


Daarom ook een gecombineerde aanpak. Een psychiater zal in de eerste instantie ook niet tegen de waan van de patint in gaan maar of een Imam/ duiveluitdrijver de noodzaak ziet van eventuele medicatie?

----------


## Olive Yao

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> Kijk. Niemand hier zal beweren dat anti psychotica snoepjes zijn. Het is en blijft rotzooi. Er is strenge controle nodig bij het voorschrijven hiervan. Verder, heb je wel eens gelezen op de bijsluiter van een antibiotica wat voor een bijwerkingen dat kan hebben? Of een middel als tramadol, diclofenac en andere pijnmedicatie? 
> 
> Het is nooit een makkelijke keus die men moet maken. Ik vind het ook heel goed als mensen zich bewust zijn dat medicatie heel veel bijwerkingen kan hebben.


Een antibioticum slik je voor een paar dagen of week, niet je hele leven. Dat antipsychotica geen snoepjes zijn is echt een understatement: 

_AMSTERDAM - Patinten met schizofrenie leven tien tot dertig jaar korter dan mensen zonder deze aandoening. Door antipsychotica lijden ze twee tot vier keer zo vaak aan overgewicht en diabetes en hebben ze meer kans op hart- en vaatziekten._

http://www.nd.nl/artikelen/2008/okto...t-jaren-korter

Verder is het niet niets als je door bijvoorbeeld Zyprexa te hebben geslikt, je verdere leven moet slijten met suikerziekte.

Het probleem met modernere antipsychotica is dat niet alleen de dopamine receptoren in de hersenen worden geblokkeerd, maar het ook invloed heeft op het serotonine gehalte, vergelijkbaar met anti-depressiva en als ik over dat onderwerp begin (prozac), dan ben ik volgend jaar nog niet klaar……..



En wat dacht je van blijvende tardieve dyskinesie? Mensen die door de antipsychotica hun hele leven vreemde tikken blijven houden, vanwege onherstelbare schade. 

Nee dat kun je echt niet vergelijken met een antibioticum kuurtje.




> Ik kan me voorstellen dat voor een groep moslims het geloof in djinns realiteit is omdat het als schepping in de koran wordt beschreven. Maar ik begrijp ook dat er moslims zijn die dit soort zaken meer symbolisch opvatten. Het maakt ze niet minder gelovig toch?


In principe hoort iedere moslim in het bestaan van engelen en djinns te geloven. Het is niet logisch dat iemand wel in het bestaan van engelen gelooft en niet in de djinn. 

_6:130 O, gezelschap van djinn en mensen. Kwamen er niet uit uw midden boodschappers tot u die u Mijn tekenen verhaalden en die u voor de ontmoeting van deze Dag waarschuwden?_

Hier zie je dat de djinn en de mensen verschillende creaties zijn.

Je kunt dit niet symbolisch opvatten want je hebt geen 'gezelschap' van gedachtespinsels of iets wat in je hoofd zit.

Waar verschil van mening over is, is of en in hoeverre de djinn wel of niet de mens kan bezetten. De meesten menen van wel, maar er zijn er ook (minderheid) die dit aspect (possession) ontkennen. 

(Het is toch niet te veel gevraagd om bij een afwijkende mening een bewijs te geven uit de betreffende islamitische boeken of wel soms?)




> Wat ik zelf belangrijk vind in dit onderwerp is dat mensen uiteindelijk de juiste hulp krijgen. Ik merk in jouw reacties op dat je het idee hebt dat het geloof in djinns belachelijk wordt gemaakt.


Ik kan mij best voorstellen dat mensen als Olive, Charlus, Tomas, Naam niet in djinns geloven en dat raar vinden. 




> Ik denk dat mensen dat in het echte leven ook zo kunnen ervaren. Dat betekent dat juist mensen die toch al psychisch wat zwakker staan door een stoornis en de familie om hen heen zich nog verder terug zullen trekken van de reguliere hulpverlening.


Dat geldt niet alleen voor moslims, dat geldt bijvoorbeeld ook voor scientology aanhangers, die de psychiatrie verwerpelijk vinden.
Het hele concept dat psychiatrische ziekten voortkomen uit een 'chemical imbalance in the brains' is natuurlijk vanuit een materialistische visie ontsproten. 




> Dat zou ik persoonlijk heel erg vinden. Het gaat me dus eigenlijk niet zo om de vraag of djinns wel of niet bestaan maar hoe je daadwerkelijk met respect deze groep kunt bereiken als blijkt dat het uitdrijven van djinns bijv niet helpt of dat iemand telkens terug valt in het gedrag. Het gaat er namelijk niet om wat de hulpverlener geloofd maar wat de patint gelooft en wat voor hem belangrijk is.


Nou je zegt het goed, indien uitdrijven van djinns niet helpt moet men toch op een andere manier hulp zoeken.

Ik vind dat alle opties onderzocht moeten worden:

1 Sihr/magie/boze oog/djinn. 

2 Lichamelijke oorzaken zoals vitamine tekort, uitputting, stofwisselingsproblemen, zware metalen, allergieeen etc.

3 Sociale omstandigheden die de psychose kunnen hebben getriggerd of erger maken, zoals isolatie, of juist te veel prikkels, problemen in relationele sfeer, werkeloosheid etc.

4 Een mogelijke afwijking in de hersenen.

Een combinatie van deze.

Met intelligentie en wilskracht kan men zich soms door de psychotische periode 'heen worstelen', vooral indien het niet de eerste keer is dat men een psychose krijgt en men ervaring en inzicht heeft, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat dat vaak te veel gevraagd is voor een patient en men toch het liefste medicatie heeft.

Het blijft een moeilijk dilemma, zowel voor de patient, omgeving en de hulpverlening: kiezen tussen twee kwaden.

----------


## Joesoef

> Met intelligentie en wilskracht kan men zich soms door de psychotische periode 'heen worstelen', vooral indien het niet de eerste keer is dat men een psychose krijgt en men ervaring en inzicht heeft, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat dat vaak te veel gevraagd is voor een patient en men toch het liefste medicatie heeft.



Dit is niet geheel correct. Iemand met een psychose heeft een andere beleving van de werkelijkheid. Iemand die meerdere psychoses heeft doorgemaakt is wel in staat om te herkennen dat er zich opnieuw een psychose aandient. Als hij of zij heel sterk in de schoenen staat kan hij of zij, indien snel genoeg, hulp inschakelen. Alleen gaat het niet lukken, dat heeft niet met niet willen te maken of niet sterk genoeg zijn maar met de psychose, men is zichzelf niet.

Het afdoen als _niet sterk genoeg zijn_ is echt je reinste flauwe kul, je praat mensen een schuld gevoel aan en dat is in zijn geheel niet terecht. Het komt niet door onwil maar onmacht.

Meerdere psychoses duiden meestal op schizofrenie of een bi-polaire stoornis. In alle gevallen is hulp van een psycholoog of psychiater noodzakelijk. Medicatie is zeker zwaar maar het is vaak de enige mogelijkheid om jezelf te handhaven dan wel enigszins met de maatschappij mee te kunnen doen.

Dat mensen met schizofrenie tot 30 jaar korter leven door het gebruik van medicijnen is onzin, dit komt door de omstandigheden waarin de patint verkeerd, geestelijke gezondheid, de lichamelijke gezondheid, omgevingsfactoren.

----------


## mark61

> Zoals bij alles gaat het denk ik om het vinden van een balans. 
> 
> Bij al dit lezen over djinns, engelen en demonen komen me telkens weer beelden voor ogen van Tolkien.


Eigenlijk vind ik die een stuk leuker. Zijn verhaal is duidelijker, romantischer en doet moreel niet onder voor de Schriften. Bovendien leest het een stuk aangenamer.

----------


## mark61

> _Voil!_ Jinns leven in een eigen wereld, een andere wereld dan de onze, een parallelle wereld.


Mais non! Djinns leven in de gootsteenafvoer; giet je kokend water over hen heen dan krijg je daar ernstig last mee.

Af en toe woont er een in je eileider, en voorwaar, das ook geen pretje. Dixit BlancheNeige.

Ik zie het probleem niet zo, nog een eileider over, magoed.

In any case, niks parallelle werelden. They're here to make yr life hell. De gremlins zijn er niks bij.

Alleen, toen ik wilde weten hoe pa, ma en dochterlief djinn zo hun huishouden voeren in de gootsteenafvoer kreeg ik nul op het rekest.

----------


## mark61

> In ieder geval heb ik hier een kleine toelichting op nodig.


De patint ook.

----------


## Rourchid

> *jinns, gelovige en bijgelovige moslims*


Hier houdt het eigenlijk al op.
Kennelijk heb jij geen idee wat praktiseren van Islam inhoudt.
De tweede surat die wij Moslims meestal leren is surat 114 (an-naas), een surat die tevens onderdeel is van de gebedscyclus (salaat, 5x per dag).
De laatste regel van surat 114 luidt: <...> of hij nu tot de djinn of tot de mens behoort.<...>


Met jouw opsplitsing 'gelovige' en 'bijgelovige' deel jij als niet-Moslima ons Moslims op in twee groepen. Vanuit Islamitisch perpectief bezien tracht jij als niet-Moslima aan te zetten tot een fitna die zich zelfs tot op het gebedskleed zou moeten uitstrekken.
Door deze opstelling sluit je jezelf bij voorbaat uit als discussiepartner omdat je de bestaande Islam al weggedacht hebt en vervangen hebt door een "Islam" ingericht naar jouw smaak.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef




> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> 
> Of wel?


Joesoef schreef op 2 maart 2004, 22:41

_ Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith._

*Is er wetenschappelijke bewijs uit het westen of uit islamitische landen dat engelen langs de deur gaan indien je een hond hebt?* 

Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?




> Zoals ik al eerder schreef dat antwoord geef ik niet.


Lijkt mij een legitieme vraag om twee redenen:

1 Je zit hier op een forum Islam en Meer, niet op computers, koken of breien.

2 Je beticht hier soennieten, dat ze vanuit een cultuur van onwetendheid de djinn verzinnen, dus vertel dan hoe jij aan je informatie/uitleg komt.

----------


## Snowwhite

@T




> Ja, sub- of halfgoden zijn het. Geen normale stervelingen, dat is wel duidelijk. Passen prima in een polytheistische levensovertuiging. 
> 
> 
> Dat zijn ze wel. Wetenschappelijk bewezen. Met bewijs uit de soena en de hadith.


Je hebt het nog niet begrepen. 

God is de Schepper

Bewijs uit de koran:

_59:24 Hij is Allah, de Schepper, de Maker, de Vormer. Hij heeft de schoonste namen. Alles wat in de hemelen en op aarde is verheerlijkt Hem en Hij is de Almachtige, de Alwijze._

God heeft Adam geschapen uit klei.
God heeft de djinn geschapen uit vuur.
God heeft de engelen geschapen uit licht.

Hieruit volgt dat mensen, djinns en engelen schepselen zijn en geen (half)goden of heiligen. 

Er is onderscheid tussen hetgeen dat tot ontstaan is gebracht en de Eeuwige. De Schepper en schepping zijn twee verschillende zaken. Omdat de Schepper zijn schepping zelf geschapen heeft volgt hieruit dat De Schepper Zijn schepping niet nodig heeft. Hij is Onafhankelijk.

Bewijs uit de koran:

_35: 15 O, gij mensen, gij zijt afhankelijk van Allah, maar Allah is de Onafhankelijke, de Geprezene._

God, die Onafhankelijk is, heeft dan ook geen bijgoden nodig of halfgoden. Hij is Zichzelf genoeg.

Bewijs uit de Koran 

_112. Zuiverheid van Geloof (Al-Ichlaas)

1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
2. Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig. 
3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 
4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."_ 

Djinns, met al hun capaciteiten zijn dus geen halfgoden. Er is maar 1 God.

Bewijs uit de Koran:

_59:22 Hij is Allah, naast Wie er geen God is, de Kenner van het onzienlijke en het zienlijke, Hij is de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle._




> Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat.


Welke opvoeding heb ik gehad?

Wat weet jij van mijn religieuze achtergrond om zo'n opmerking te plaatsen?

----------


## Joesoef

> @Joesoef
> 
> 
> 
> Joesoef schreef op 2 maart 2004, 22:41
> 
> _ Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith._
> 
> *Is er wetenschappelijke bewijs uit het westen of uit islamitische landen dat engelen langs de deur gaan indien je een hond hebt?* 
> ...



Dit topic gaat over Jinns, Jinns in gootsteenkastjes, in eileiders, in ons lichaam, onze geest overnemen. Open een topic over engelen, ga ik het daar over engelen hebben. In dit topic hou ik het bij Jinns en dan met name de onzin die er over wordt verteld en waar het een en ander tot toe kan leiden.

Op mijn vraag over jinns, waar dit topic over gaat verwacht ik geen antwoord.




> Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!
> 
> Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?


Er zijn namelijk hier geen gemeten gegevens van.

----------


## mark61

> Ik bedoelde alleen dat de patint altijd centraal staat. Ze moeten indien mogenlijk zelf hun behandelplan tekenen en anders de dichtsbijzijnde familie. Dit is wettelijk verplicht. Gedwongen opnamen zijn aan strenge regels onderhevig in de wet BOPZ. Medicatie idem. Dat is iets wat iemand zolang hij geen gevaar opleverd voor zichzelf en zijn omgeving vrijwillig doet. 
> 
> Je kunt dus alleen maar hopen dat mensen naar de reguliere zorg gaan als blijkt dat een uitdrijving van djinns, demonen of what ever niet helpt. 
> 
> Verder vind ik het niet gek dat mensen in dergelijke dingen geloven. Ze worden in de koran genoemd en demonen in de bijbel.


Ja hoor, nee hoor. Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat ik met die post bedoelde. Ik denk dat je de patint in zijn waarde moet laten. Maar het feit dat ie naar de reguliere ggz komt betekent dat ie daar toch wat van verwacht. Ik ben voor parallelbehandelingen. In Senegal doen ze zoiets in het enige psychiatrische ziekenhuis aldaar.

----------


## mark61

> Hier houdt het eigenlijk al op.
> Kennelijk heb jij geen idee wat praktiseren van Islam inhoudt.
> De tweede surat die wij Moslims meestal leren is surat 114 (an-naas), een surat die tevens onderdeel is van de gebedscyclus (salaat, 5x per dag).
> De laatste regel van surat 114 luidt: <...> of hij nu tot de djinn of tot de mens behoort.<...>
> 
> Met jouw opsplitsing 'gelovige' en 'bijgelovige' deel jij als niet-Moslima ons Moslims op in twee groepen. Vanuit Islamitisch perpectief bezien tracht jij als niet-Moslima aan te zetten tot een fitna die zich zelfs tot op het gebedskleed zou moeten uitstrekken.
> Door deze opstelling sluit je jezelf bij voorbaat uit als discussiepartner omdat je de bestaande Islam al weggedacht hebt en vervangen hebt door een "Islam" ingericht naar jouw smaak.


H, ik ben het zo maar een keer met je eens. Tis dan ook een heldere post, for a change.

----------


## Snowwhite

Niet draaien Joesoef,

Jij vraagt mij om wetenschappelijk bewijs:




> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> 
> Of wel?


Met andere woorden voor het bestaan van djinns is een wetenschappelijk bewijs nodig, terwijl het bestaan van djinns vele malen in de Koran staat vermeld. 

Waarom is er wel wetenschappelijk bewijs nodig voor het bestaan van de onzichtbare djinn en niet voor het bestaan van de onzichtbare engel?

Is er wetenschappelijke bewijs uit het westen of uit islamitische landen dat engelen langs de deur gaan indien je een hond hebt? 

Zijn hier gemeten gegevens van?

Waarom geloof je wel in engelen en niet in de djinn?

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

Op de vraag van jou heb ik al meerdere malen antwoord gegeven.

----------


## Joesoef

> Niet draaien Joesoef,
> 
> Jij vraagt mij om wetenschappelijk bewijs:
> 
> 
> 
> Met andere woorden voor het bestaan van djinns is een wetenschappelijk bewijs nodig, terwijl het bestaan van djinns vele malen in de Koran staat vermeld. 
> 
> Waarom is er wel wetenschappelijk bewijs nodig voor het bestaan van de onzichtbare djinn en niet voor het bestaan van de onzichtbare engel?
> ...



Open een topic over engelen, zie je daar.

_Jij kan mij overtuigen van het bestaan van Jinns!

Het enige wat ik wil weten is hoe vaak zijn mensen in het verleden gediagnostiseerd 'bezeten door jinn' en hoe vaak is dat nu het geval?_ 

Hier zijn dus geen gegevens van, blijft over als bewijs de Koran. Wat is een Jinn kan je je dan nog afvragen.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef

Er bestaan geen metingen of wetenschappelijke bewijzen dat engelen je deur voorbij gaan als je een hond in huis hebt, naar mijn weten, we hoeven daar geen andere topic voor te openen.

Het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van iman bij iedere islamitische stroming, in de Koran staat:

_2:285 Deze boodschapper gelooft in hetgeen hem van zijn Heer is geopenbaard en ook de gelovigen, allen geloven in Allah, Zijn engelen, Zijn boeken en Zijn boodschappers, zeggende: "Wij maken geen verschil tussen Zijn boodschappers";_ 

Ook jij gelooft in engelen zonder dat daar wetenschappelijk bewijs tegenover staat.

Jouw vraag naar wetenschappelijk bewijs voor het bestaan van de djinn is dus irrelevant:




> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> 
> Of wel?


Het is niet logisch om wel in het bestaan van engelen te geloven en niet in de djinn.

Engelen kunnen wij over het algemeen niet zien, djinns kunnen wij over het algemeen niet zien.

Engelen kunnen vormen aannemen, djinns kunnen vormen aannemen.

Engelen zijn schepselen, djinns zijn schepselen.

Engelen kunnen snel reizen, djinns kunnen snel reizen.

Dat djinns bestaan en geen gedachtespinsels zijn blijkt uit diverse aya's van de Koran. 

_6:112 Op dezelfde wijze hebben Wij een vijand voor elke profeet gemaakt, bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn. Zij fluisteren elkander vergulde woorden in om te bedriegen - en als uw Heer had gewild, zouden zij het niet hebben gedaan; laat hen daarom met rust met hetgeen zij verzinnen._

Als je de zin leest: "bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn" dan is het duidelijk dat het hier om 2 verschillende creaties/entiteiten gaat. Zij fluisteren ELKANDER vergulde woorden in om te bedriegen….

Rourchid heeft als voorbeeld aya 114:6, hoofdstuk de mensheid gegeven:




> De tweede surat die wij Moslims meestal leren is surat 114 (an-naas), een surat die tevens onderdeel is van de gebedscyclus (salaat, 5x per dag).
> De laatste regel van surat 114 luidt: <...> of hij nu tot de djinn of tot de mens behoort.<...>


Allah heeft de djinn geschapen:

_15:27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen.

51: 56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen._

De djinn is dus een schepsel.

De vraag in hoeverre en of de djinn in staat is om een mens te bezetten, daarover is verschil van mening, NIET OVER HET FEIT DAT DE DJINN BESTAAT. De meerderheid van de islamitische geleerden geloven echter dat de djinn hier toe in staat is. Indien jij een afwijkende mening hebt, en meent dat de djinn geen bezetenheid kan veroorzaken, moet je dat beargumenteren met bewijzen uit islamitische bronnen. Daarom is het ook gerechtigd om jou te vragen welke tafsier je gebruikt. 

Welke tafsier gebruik jij?

----------


## Joesoef

> Jouw vraag naar wetenschappelijk bewijs voor het bestaan van de djinn is dus irrelevant


Dit topic gaat over jinns. Ik geloof niet in de letterlijke opvatting van jinns en ik dicht ze ook geen onheil toe.

----------


## Snowwhite

Geloven dat engelen die (over het algemeen) onzichtbaar zijn en niet geloven in djinns die (over het algemeen) onzichtbaar zijn, is niet logisch. Het letterlijk nemen van engelen alszijnde een bestaande entiteit/creatie en het plotseling figuurlijk nemen van djinns, alszijnde een creatie in iemands hoofd, iets wat tussen je oren zit, het kwade in de mens is inconsistent. 

Jij hebt hier in 2004 toegegeven in engelen te geloven, maar je kunt geen wetenschappelijk bewijs overleggen dat engelen je deur voorbij gaan indien je een hond in huis hebt.

Het is analoog geredeneerd onzin om dan aan mij wetenschappelijk bewijs te vragen uit 'het westen' of uit 'het oosten' dat djinns bestaan.

Indien je niet in de letterlijke opvatting van djinns gelooft dan moet je dat onderbouwen met argumenten, uit islamitische bronnen, je zit hier op het forum 'islam en meer'.

Gaarne reactie op het volgende:

In de Koran staat:

_6:112 Op dezelfde wijze hebben Wij een vijand voor elke profeet gemaakt, bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn. Zij fluisteren elkander vergulde woorden in om te bedriegen - en als uw Heer had gewild, zouden zij het niet hebben gedaan; laat hen daarom met rust met hetgeen zij verzinnen._

Als je de zin leest: "bozen van onder de mensen en de djinn" dan begrijp dat het hier om 2 verschillende creaties/entiteiten gaat of niet soms? Zij fluisteren ELKANDER vergulde woorden in om te bedriegen….

_6:130 O, gezelschap van djinn en mensen. Kwamen er niet uit uw midden boodschappers tot u die u Mijn tekenen verhaalden en die u voor de ontmoeting van deze Dag waarschuwden?_

Ook hier zie je dat de djinn en de mensen verschillende creaties zijn.

Een gezelschap van gedachtespinsels?

_46:29 En toen Wij een aantal van de djinn naar u deden komen, die de Koran wensten te horen en, toen zij bij u kwamen, zeiden zij: "Weest stil" en toen het (de prediking) beindigd was, gingen zij naar hun volk terug en waarschuwden dit._

Gedachtespinsels hebben een volk?

Uit deze voorbeelden volgt, dat de djinn nooit figuurlijk alszijnde uitsluitend 'iets wat in ons hoofd zit' geinterpreteerd kan worden, maar een daadwerkelijke creatie is net als de engelen. 

Ook sji-iten geloven in het bestaan van djinns, dus ik vraag nogmaals welke tafsier jij gebruikt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Snowwhite

Ook anderen geloven in het bestaan van geesten:

According to where one is at, they can make a nice presentation........ and if one is weak (physically weak due to over indulgence in sex - semen loss, due to illness, menstruation, child-birth, traumatic loss - a death in the family), or sinfully inclined then a bargain can be orchestrated by which the embodied and disembodied jivas make a deal to enjoy co-operatively - actually the ghost is enjoying and the lusty embodied fool is tricked into thinking he's enjoying too. I used to have a friend who did like this - he would allow one ghost that resided at his house to come to have sex with him at night, in this way both got their lusty material desires fulfilled. However, when my friend wanted to stop this, he couldn't and the last I saw he was admitted into an institution. On another occassion one young lady traded off her freedom to one ghost for the knowldege and experience the ghost could give her - she suddenly became adept in music and the arts of the Chinese culture and could speak Cantonese, without any study. But, you could see desperation in her eyes, she was not free like before.

http://www.hknet.org.nz/ghosts.htm

----------


## sjaen

> Ook anderen geloven in het bestaan van geesten:
> 
> According to where one is at, they can make a nice presentation........ and if one is weak (physically weak due to over indulgence in sex - semen loss, due to illness, menstruation, child-birth, traumatic loss - a death in the family), or sinfully inclined then a bargain can be orchestrated by which the embodied and disembodied jivas make a deal to enjoy co-operatively - actually the ghost is enjoying and the lusty embodied fool is tricked into thinking he's enjoying too. I used to have a friend who did like this - he would allow one ghost that resided at his house to come to have sex with him at night, in this way both got their lusty material desires fulfilled. However, when my friend wanted to stop this, he couldn't and the last I saw he was admitted into an institution. On another occassion one young lady traded off her freedom to one ghost for the knowldege and experience the ghost could give her - she suddenly became adept in music and the arts of the Chinese culture and could speak Cantonese, without any study. But, you could see desperation in her eyes, she was not free like before.
> 
> http://www.hknet.org.nz/ghosts.htm


en jij geloofd dit? besef je wel dat je op deze manier van Allah een miezerig egotrippend rotg*dje maakt?!

----------


## Rourchid

> Dit topic gaat over jinns. Ik geloof niet in de letterlijke opvatting van jinns en ik dicht ze ook geen onheil toe.


The term Jinn is often misunderstood. Forged Hadith describes them as powerful, unseen, flying creatures living on the earth, shady trees, the atmosphere, eating dirt, bones and dung and they can possess humans as "demons" or "evil spirits". The so-called demon-possessed individuals are only psychiatric patients and they get rid of their demons on proper medical attention. Some of them act weirdly only to draw attention.
<. . .>Al-Jinn = The nomads. Jannah from the same root means a garden hidden in foliage. When the Jinns or nomads move to dwell in towns, they are referred to as Ins = Urbanites. 
<. . .>
Jinn can be understood as Satan in minor forms. Satan = Selfish or rebellious desires, works in concert with evil emotions which have been described as being fiery in the Jahilyah poetry. Emotions being fiery stands up to reason. 
<. . .>
So, the Satan is not an extrinsic entity, it is our own selfish desire.

Source : http://ourbeacon.com/index.php?p=29469

----------


## Rourchid

> Ook sji-iten geloven in het bestaan van djinns, dus ik vraag nogmaals welke tafsier jij gebruikt.


Mulla's noemen Surah 113 en 114 _Maoozatain_ = de twee beschermers tegen magie.

Wassalam,
R.

----------


## Rourchid

> besef je wel dat je op deze manier van Allah een miezerig egotrippend rotg*dje maakt?!


Dat doe jij op deze manier en niet Snowwhite.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> Als men Psychofarmaca ook maar een week behoefde te gebruiken waren de bijwerkingen ook niet zo heftig. Helaas is het bedoelt voor mensen die zulke ernstige problemen hebben dat ze niet zonder kunnen functioneren.


Zeker, dat is mijn hele punt, antipsychotica moet je doorgaans je hele leven blijven slikken, dat is geen kuurtje voor een weekje. Zowel de nieuwe als de oude antipsychotica werken op de synapsen in de hersenen en beinvloeden de transmitterstof dopamine, bij de nieuwe ook nog eens serotonine, net als de anti-depressiva. Zodra men hiermee stopt is men weer terug naar af, het is dus slechts symptoombestrijding *geen behandeling*. Joesoef heeft het steeds over behandelen bla bla medicijnen slikken, alsof het een soort wondermiddel is. Antipsychotica veroorzaakt blijvende schade die onherstelbaar is, en dat heeft niets met "gecontroleerd" medicijn gebruik te maken, gif is gif. 

Ik besef echter wel degelijk dat het hebben van een psychose een van de ergste dingen is die een mens kan meemaken, derhalve blijft het een hele ingewikkelde kwestie en gezien de gevaren van deze psychofarmica, is het juist zaak dat alle andere opties onderzocht worden zoals mogelijke lichamelijke- en sociale omstandigheden en sihr (magie).




> Verder ga ik van het standpunt uit dat de patint centraal staat en dat gecombineerde aanpak het beste kan werken wat joesoef al eerder schreef.


Tja inmiddels na het lezen van het pdf bestand "Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen" (hierover later nog vervolg), meen ik dat de gehele hulpverlening geinfiltreerd is door mensen zoals Joesoef en Mohammed Abkadiri, die zich tot doel stellen: _"het ide bij ze wegnemen dat het iets te maken heeft met djins"_. Maar ja, dat zullen mijn wanen wel zijn………




> Vergis je niet in de schade die een djinn uitdrijving of hoe je het ook noemen wilt kan aanrichten bij iemand die snel in een psychose terugvalt. Bij hen kan een opmerking die voor ons heel normaal is totaal uit proportie opgenomen worden.


Hoe weet je of het bezetenheid betreft of schizofrenie? 

Christenen zeggen o.a. indien een patient vreemde talen kan spreken, ongekende krachten heeft, paranormale verschijnselen kan bewerkstellen zoals objekten verschuiven, of indien de temperatuur van de omgeving rond de patient ijskoud is (eventuele aanvullingen van christenen alhier??).

Bij moslims zijn er symptomen in de dromen die er op kunnen wijzen dat iemand bezeten is bijvoorbeeld, slapeloosheid, onrust, nachtmerries, het zien van dieren in de droom zoals katten, slangen, honden, kamelen, leeuwen, vossen of muizen. Tanden knarsen, lachen, huilen of schreeuwen in de slaap. Slaapwandelen, zichzelf van een hoog gebouw af zien vallen, zich op een begraafplaats, vuilnisbelt of afgelegen weg bevinden. Mensen met vreemde gelaatsttrekken zien, of hele grote, hele kleine of pikzwarte mensen zien. Dromen over geesten.

Maar met name een sterke reactie bij het horen van de adhaan (de oproep tot het gebed) of het horen van de Koran.

De raqi (gebedsgenezer) van tegenwoordig kan bijvoorbeeld een koptelefoon opzetten met de diverse recitaties. Vaak kan men direkt zien of de djinn gaat reageren. Is dat niet het geval, dan uiteraard doorsturen naar de reguliere hulp. Is dat wel het geval dan heeft pillen slikken geen nut.
Een uitdrijving kan alleen heftig zijn indien er sprake is van een djinn. Indien dat niet het geval is, reageert een mens ook niet heftig op een Koranrecitatie. 

Ook niet-moslims kunnen geholpen worden middels Koran (jouw aanwezigheid als christen kan dus nooit en te nimmer een stoorfactor zijn bij de genezing van jouw zoon). 




> Ik ben in mijn werk echt wel geholpen met het bestaan van haldol, oxazepam ed. Mensen zijn soms op een andere manier niet meer te bereiken. liggen doodsbang heel de nacht te roepen om mensen die soms al jaren geleden overleden zijn of iig niet bereikbaar op dat tijdstip in de nacht. Sommigen zouden door angst en paniek gedecompenseerd raken omdat ze ook last hebben van hartfalen. Deze middelen maken hun leven nog enigsinds dragelijk. Soms is er geen ander alternatief.


Ik vrees dat we nu weer ruzie krijgen reallife………………Ook bij mijn inlaws zijn er vrouwen die last hebben van onrust indien ze alleen slapen. Ze zijn nu eenmaal gewend om niet alleen te slapen. De mensen in het verpleegtehuis slapen daar zonder hun familie, waar zijn hun ooms, tantes, neven, nichten, dochters, zonen…….maar goed die discussie hebben we al gehad, en je staat nu misschien weer te koken van woede……….maar ik zet vraagtekens bij het doorgedraaide individualisme van de westerse maatschappij (niet bij jouw integriteit ten aanzien van je patienten laat dat wel even duidelijk zijn, keep up the good job!).




> Iemand die parkinson heeft slikt ook vaak jarenlang madopar en andere medicatie. De bijwerkingen zijn behoorlijk maar de kwaal nog erger. Zo kan het bij psychiatrische ziektebeelden ook zijn. Het is juist zo dat het heel lang onderschat is. Als aanstellerij werd afgedaan en hysterie. Of inderdaad toe werd geschreven aan bezetenheid. Dat heeft een enorm lijden veroorzaakt voor een groep mensen. Ga maar eens in een museum kijken, de oude dolhuizen van vroeger. Je wordt echt niet vrolijk van wat je daar ziet. Ze verzonnen van alles om de 'demonen,' uit een patint te verjagen.


Zeker, in de gekkenhuizen van vroeger werden de meest vreemde methoden toegepast, van lobotomie tot electroshocks. Daarvoor, werden psychiatrische patienten gewoon vastgeketend! Vreselijk. 




> Schrijnend als je met de kennis van nu beseft dat bepaalde stoornissen veroorzaakt worden door een gebrek aan, of een teveel van een bepaalde stof in het lichaam. Denk bijv maar eens aan een acute zwangerschaps psychose die te wijten is aan de werking van bepaalde hormonen tijdens de zwagerschap. Een collega van mij heeft dat gehad. Ze is toen in die maanden van haar zwangerschap opgenomen geweest op de gesloten afdeling van het ziekenhuis. Ze was er op dat moment heilig van overtuigt dat iemand haar wilde vermoorden en dat iedereen om haar heen in dat complot zat. Inclusief haar man.Ze weigerde te eten en te drinken omdat ze dacht dat er vergif in zou zitten. Ik moet er even niet aan denken dat ze gedacht zouden hebben dat het djinns of demonen zouden zijn geweest.


Volgens kritische geluiden is het hele serononine hapklare synapsen verhaaltje ofwel "The chemical imbalance in the brains" juist niet bewezen. De zwangerschaps psychose is daar ook nog eens een goed bewijs van. Kennelijk heeft niet alles met dopamine te maken, maar kunnen hormonen, omstandigheden, uitputting etc. etc. ook een grote rol spelen. 

Er wordt echter ten onrechte een totale evolutie in de psychiatrie veronderstelt. Dat is onjuist. Neem bijvoorbeeld een middel zoals prozac, een anti depressivum, wat later tegen pre menstrual syndrome sarafem is gaan heten, de werking daarvan is vergelijkbaar met sint Janskruid. Dit kruid werd allang en breed gebruikt in de middeleeuwen!!!!!!




> Ken je deze site. Misschien vindt je het wel interessant om hier wat te lezen? 
> 
> http://www.stichtingpandora.nl/bymys...D-5A1368E29277


_Stichting Pandora onderstreept het belang van een gentegreerde aanpak, die recht doet aan de complexiteit van de problematiek. Zij is bezorgd dat te eenzijdig en te onvoorwaardelijk wordt vertrouwd op de mogelijkheden van medicijnen en wijst op de noodzaak van diversiteit aan behandelmogelijkheden. Strategien zonder medicijnen moeten bespreekbaar blijven. Vergelijkend onderzoek over resultaten van behandeling met en zonder psychofarmaca moet voldoende ruimte krijgen._

Goede site Reallife, helemaal mee eens!

Alle mogelijke opties moeten bespreekbaar blijven en we moeten een balans houden en geen extreme standpunten innemen.

Niet doordraaien en de psychiatrie/medicatie totaal verwerpen zoals de scientology dat doet.

Niet doordraaien naar de andere (materialistische) kant en denken dat alles maar op te lossen is met medicatie.

Genezing met of zonder pillen, met of zonder hulpverlening, met of zonder gebedsgenezing vindt uiteindelijk alleen plaats indien God dat wil.

Moge Allah SWT ons beschermen. Amien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe 3aleikoem broeder Rourchid,

Source : http://ourbeacon.com/index.php?p=29469 

Mee eens of oneens?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Assalamoe 3aleikoem broeder Rourchid,
> 
> Source : http://ourbeacon.com/index.php?p=29469 
> 
> Mee eens of oneens?


Hierop ga je geen antwoord krijgen.

----------


## Charlus

> *Ook* anderen geloven in het bestaan van geesten:<...>


Ik kan maar niet vatten welk punt je nu probeert te maken. Met 'ook' wil je zeggen dat je verwijst naar gelijkgestemden? 



> <...>I used to have a friend who did like this - he would allow one ghost that resided at his house to come to have sex with him at night, in this way both got their lusty material desires fulfilled.<...>


Dit gaat wel iets verder dan geloven in het bestaan van geesten. De persoon heeft seks met een geest. Geesten zijn djinns en djinns zijn geesten? Is het nu de bedoeling dat indien ik een post van jou tot mij neem, ik dien te bedenken dat jij vergelijkbaar bent met iemand die verklaart regelmatig seks te hebben met een geest?

----------


## mark61

Ik word zo geen ruk wijzer van mijn plumbing population.

----------


## Rourchid

> Assalamoe 3aleikoem broeder Rourchid,
> 
> Source : http://ourbeacon.com/index.php?p=29469 
> 
> Mee eens of oneens?


Oneens.

Dr. Shabbir is Moslim. Zijn wijze van praktiseren wijs ik af en niet zozeer vanwege zijn interpretatie maar vanwege zijn nalatigheid ten aanzien van onze Oemma.

Alhamdolillah dat je niet bezeten bent, anderen kunnen echter wel bezeten zijn.
Dr. Shabbir verklaart zijn omgaan met de djinns op een evolutionistische manier. Dr. Shabbir categoriseert in zijn oeuvre de Djinn als peasants en de Ins als urbanites. 

Om leren gaan met de verstedelijking is volgens Dr. Shabbir de verklaring van de aanwezigheid - en boodschap van de djinn in o.a. surat 114. 
De cultureel antropologische uitleg van Dr. Shabbir is een reductionistisch determinisme dat dient als pleitbezorging voor het uitsluitend met psychiatrie genezen(?) van de djinn. 

Overigens is Dr. Shabbir een van de hofschrijvers van de stroming Hadith-rejecters van wie de www homebase is: http://free-minds.org
De bekendste hofschrijver van de stroming is Edip Yuksel en diens (onder)stroming '19'. 

Wa alaikum assalam wa rahmatu Allah

----------


## Rourchid

> Hierop ga je geen antwoord krijgen.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxjWRPnm5YY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxjWRPnm5YY[/ame]

redits to king juba II

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik word zo geen ruk wijzer van mijn plumbing population.


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost.php?p=3909784&postcount=13

----------


## Snowwhite

Sjaen
Charlus

Het stukje wat ik geplaatst heb komt van vaishnava's (hindoes of wel hare krishna's) uit Nieuw Zeeland. Ik begrijp de ophef niet.

Mijn hele punt was hier, in reactie op 'pillendokter Joesoef' die meent dat geloven in bezetenheid en djinns verzinseltjes zijn van eerste en tweede generatie marokkanen die de hadiths op een bepaalde manier uitleggen, dat ook vele anderen (van diverse komaf) geloven in het bestaan van geesten en bezetenheid. Sterker nog ik denk dat wereldwijd meer mensen wel in djinns/geesten/demonen geloven dan niet.




> According to where one is at, they can make a nice presentation........ and if one is weak (physically weak due to over indulgence in sex - semen loss, due to illness, menstruation, child-birth, traumatic loss - a death in the family), or sinfully inclined then a bargain can be orchestrated by which the embodied and disembodied jivas make a deal to enjoy co-operatively - actually the ghost is enjoying and the lusty embodied fool is tricked into thinking he's enjoying too.


Wat hindoes hier schrijven, dat als iemand zondig bezig is, lichamelijk of geestelijk zwak is, hij zich mogelijk sneller zal laten overhalen tot een pact met een geest. Zo'n vreemd gedachtegoed is dat niet. Christenen bijvoorbeeld, denken dat bezetenheid vaak voortkomt uit zondig leven, moslims denken dat een djinn makkelijker het lichaam kan bezetten indien iemand boos is. 




> On another occassion one young lady traded off her freedom to one ghost for the knowldege and experience the ghost could give her - she suddenly became adept in music and the arts of the Chinese culture and could speak Cantonese, without any study. But, you could see desperation in her eyes, she was not free like before.
> http://www.hknet.org.nz/ghosts.htm


Een pact met een geest of duivel in ruil voor kennis.Vergelijk dit met mijn eerder geplaatste postings:

Een eeuw daarvoor rondom 1500, uit Mariken van Nieumeghen:

Mariken is een heks. Ze sluit een verbond met de duivel: in de eerste plaats uit wanhoop, maar toch ook uit verlangen naar kennis, naar zelfontplooiing. Binnen dit verbond zaait ze als levensgezellin en compagnon in het kwaad van de duivelse Moenen zeven jaar lang dood en verderf in Antwerpen.
Maar desondanks weet ze zich na zeven jaar niet alleen van de duivel te bevrijden, maar - door pauselijke tussenkomst en Maria’s bemiddeling - uiteindelijk ook Gods barmhartigheid en vergiffenis te verwerven.

MARIKEN Wie sidi, vrient? 
Wie bent u?

DE DUIVEL Een meester vol consten, Nieuwers af falende wes ic besta.
Een geleerde kunstenaar. Wat ik ook onderneem, ik faal nooit.

MARIKEN Tcomt mi alleleens met wien dat ick ga, Also lief gae ic metten quaetsten als metten besten. 
Het kan me ook niets schelen met wie ik omga. Ik ga net zo lief om met de slechtste als met de beste.

DE DUIVEL Wildi u liefde te mi werts vesten, Ick sal u consten leeren sonder ghelijcke. Die seven vrie consten*: rethorijcke, musijcke, Logica, gramatica ende geometrie, Arithmetica ende alkemie; Dwelc al consten sijn seer curable. 
Noyt vrouwe en leefde op eerde so able Als ic u maken sal.
*Als je mij je liefde wilt schenken, zal ik je weergaloze kunsten leren. De zeven vrije kunsten: retorica, musica, logica, grammatica, geometrie, aritmetica en alchemie. Dit zijn zeer bijzondere kunsten.
Ik zal de knapste vrouw van je maken die ooit heeft geleefd.*

MARIKEN So moetti wil zijn een constich man. Wie sidi dan?
Dan moet u wel een geleerd man zijn. Wie bent u toch?

DE DUIVEL Wat leyt u daeran? Wie ick ben en soudi met rechte vraghen niet. Ick en ben die beste van mijnen maghen* niet, Maer u dat ic emmermeer niet dan ionste en toge.
Wat kan jou dat schelen? Je kunt beter niet vragen wie ik ben. Ik ben niet de beste van de familie, maar voor jou zal ik altijd goed zijn.

Vergelijk ook met mijn eerder geplaatste posting:

*Seller of His Religion:*

The sorcerer has sold his religion and his soul to Satan. Satan was not pleased with anything short of absolute servitude to himself. Allaah says,

_ “And indeed they knew that the buyers of it (magic) would have no share in the Hereafter.” Al-Baqarah 2:102_

The sorcerer cannot practice his sorcery until after he has must have repudiated his religion by slaughtering for the jinn, seeking for their help, dishonouring the word of Allaah or performing any other destructive deed.

Shaykh al-Islaam Ibn Taymiyyah said about the sorcerers:

“They write verses of the Book of Allaah with things that are impure. Sometimes they turn letters of Allaah’s word upside down or write them is opposite sequence. This can be letters of Soorah al-Faatihah, Soorah al-Ikhlaas or any other soorah. They sometimes write them with blood or other impure or pure things. Or they write or utter any other thing that may seem pleasing to Satan.”( Fataawaa 19:35)

He who has sold himself off to Satan naturally keeps away from excellent manners and commendable deeds. His vision becomes obliterated, strives only for evil deeds, turns away from all that is good, shows enmity to the religion of Islaam and mocks it. He is displeased with the Muslims and harbours malice against his society. In the course of seeking to please his devilish mind and filthy desires, he commits foolish and polytheistic acts.

Bron:

Seller of His Religion

Dr Abdul-Muhsin ibn Muhammad al-Qaasim




> I used to have a friend who did like this - he would allow one ghost that resided at his house to come to have sex with him at night, in this way both got their lusty material desires fulfilled. However, when my friend wanted to stop this, he couldn't and the last I saw he was admitted into an institution.


Jinns kunnen je ongewild lasting vallen, dit was het geval met het verhaal van Kelly Cahill geplaatst door christelijke prikker Totaal.

Wat ik al eerder ook heb geschreven is dat er mensen zijn die incubi en succubi (mannelijke en vrouwelijke geesten of demonen) aktief proberen op te zoeken. Zoals bijvoorbeeld het geval is met de streng verboden satanische praktijk Adamu sex magick.

Question: 

Is it true that the Jinn can possess humans?
Can there be sexual intercourse between a human and a Jinni?

Answer (gedeeltelijk):

We have already mentioned that some Jinn can take the form of humans (men or women) and have intercourse with them. The solution to this problem is by seeking protection from the Jinn by supplications and prayers and reading the Qur’anic verses containing elements of protection and guarding against them by Allah’s permission.

Evidently, a male Jinni can possess a woman and dominate her soul, and a female Jinni can possess a man and dominate his soul. 

A Fatwa by Al-Jibreen 

Question: 

I know a man who complains of feeling he is having a full intercourse with a woman when he goes to bed. This takes place frequently. He has sought an explanation, and he has been told a female Jinni might be his partner. Can this be true? Can there be intercourse between humans and the Jinn? Can humans marry the Jinn? What is the ruling with respect to these matters? 

Answer: 

This can happen to men and women. A male Jinni can take the full form of a human male, and can have intercourse with a woman, unless the woman protects herself by Allah’s remembrance, supplications and established prayers. However, some women may be vulnerable if they are possessed. The same applies to a female Jinni regarding what she can do, and to a man seeking protection from her evil advances. Besides, doing good deeds and distancing oneself from prohibitions provide, by Allah’s permission, protection from the evil of the Jinn.
Wa-Allahu-A’lam (and the whole truth is with Allah). 

A Fatwa by Al-Jibreen, Signed by him.

Je kunt een hoop vinden over dit onderwerp door te googelen op "incubi succubi".

Op de vraag van Charlus,




> Is het nu de bedoeling dat indien ik een post van jou tot mij neem, ik dien te bedenken dat jij vergelijkbaar bent met iemand die verklaart regelmatig seks te hebben met een geest?


of ik dit ook allemaal doe, nee natuurlijk niet.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Oneens.


Een duidelijk antwoord.
Had ik niet verwacht.
I stand corrected.

----------


## Joesoef

> Assalamoe 3aleikoem broeder Rourchid,
> 
> Source : http://ourbeacon.com/index.php?p=29469 
> 
> Mee eens of oneens?




Iedereen is vrij om er over te filosoferen, vindt het zelf wat slap.


Deze Jinn gaat de komende 3 weken in ieder geval even iets anders doen  :zwaai:  tot later lieve prikkers.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe 3aleikoem 




> Oneens.
> 
> Dr. Shabbir is Moslim. Zijn wijze van praktiseren wijs ik af en niet zozeer vanwege zijn interpretatie maar vanwege zijn nalatigheid ten aanzien van onze Oemma.


Zoals ik het nu begrijp is hij een koraniet en keert hij zich zowel tegen shia alswel soenni moslims. Met zijn interpretaties over de djinn en het ontkennen van de magie, ben ik het uiteraard niet eens.




> Mulla's noemen Surah 113 en 114 Ma’oozatain = de twee beschermers tegen magie.


Ja klopt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Een fijne tijd toegewenst Joesoef, en no hard feelings...........

Wa salaam,

Sis Snow

----------


## Rourchid

> Assalamoe 3aleikoem 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoals ik het nu begrijp is hij een koraniet en keert hij zich zowel tegen shia alswel soenni moslims. Met zijn interpretaties over de djinn en het ontkennen van de magie, ben ik het uiteraard niet eens.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja klopt.


Oops, ik verkeerde in de veronderstelling dat je de ahadith-rejecters en hun netwerk wel zou kennen.
Bij het netwerk hoort ook een forum waar wel eens geacteerd wordt door een nl-bekeerling, die theologie studeert, en die de ambitie heeft de Soennah ongeldig te verklaren plus daarnaast de ambitie om farao Echnaton erkend te krijgen als profeet van de Islam.
De Islam dus als 'trendy rapping religion' zoals Imam Haselhoeff eens opgemerkt heeft.

Als aanvulling op Islam als trendy rapping religion heeft Dr. Shabbir een Koran met zijn interpretaties - downloadable - klaar liggen voor je op zijn website.
Ook heeft Dr. Shabbir - downloadable - commentaren op de Bijbel waarvan de intolerante strekking afstraalt op bijvoorbeeld Sheikh Ahmed Deedat rahmihullah en in het heden Dr. Jamal Badawi.
Dit circuit kent eigenlijk maar n religie en dat is hun Islam. De rest wordt als ontwetend beschouwd en is kennelijk aanleiding tot openlijk leedvermaak.
Intern zijn er ook enorme strubbelingen. Zo is Edip Yuksel naast 'Islamgeleerde' tevens Koerdisch nationalist waardoor er binnen de korste keren clashes ontstaan tussen Turken en Koerden bij forumdiscussies.
Kortom, fitna is in deze kringen eerder regel dan uitzondering.

Ma'oozaitan staat ook op de website van Dr. Shabbir. Maar wel in een door hem gewenste andere context. 

Wa alaikum assalam wa rahmatu Allah

----------


## At Ayt

> A Fatwa by Al-Jibreen, Signed by him.


 :duim:  jij hebt zo te zien ook het boek "_Selected Fatwas on Faith Healing and Witchcraft_"

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg:

*Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*




> Mohammed en Brahim kennen de Marokkaanse benadering van psychische ziekten maar al te goed. In hun gesprekken zullen ze niet meteen ingaan tegen de overtuiging van de patinten en hun omgeving dat boze geesten debet zijn aan hun psychische klachten.


Heel verstandig Mohammed en Brahim. Iemand die bij mij zich voordoet als een 'islamitische hulpverlener' maar het bestaan van psychische klachten ten gevolge van sihr/djinn/el ayn etc. gaat ontkennen kan direkt rechtsomkeert.




> Mohammed en Brahims manier van aanpak is veel subtieler.
> Brahim M’rabti: ‘Marokkanen hebben sowieso geen echte praatcultuur. Dus als een patint hier komt en vertelt dat hij belaagd wordt door djins dan zullen we niet proberen om hem dat meteen uit het hoofd te praten. Het is een kwestie van benadering. Dat zo’n patint
> hiernaartoe komt is al een teken dat hij erkent dat er een probleem is. Dat is voor ons het vertrekpunt om samen op zoek te gaan naar oplossingen.’


Marokkanen hebben inderdaad geen praatcultuur, ze hangen liever niet de vuile was buiten. Vroeger in Nederland was dat ook zo. Langzaam is daar verandering in gekomen. Vandaag de dag heeft het wel zijn hoogtepunt bereikt met programma's als big brother en internet sites als hyves, facebook etc. Het is inmiddels niet alleen maar normaal om over je gevoelens te praten, maar tevens om je priveleven compleet te exposeren.
Jerry Springer, nudisten stranden, raamprostitutie, 'het uit de kast kruipen', de nederlandse variant van het "F" woord gebruiken horen daar allemaal bij. 
Omdat iedereen dat nu als 'normaal' begint te ervaren, iedereen doet het immers, en de consensus is inmiddels tot waarheid gebombardeerd, lijken de Marokkanen hiermee in schril contrast en wordt dit als afwijkend ervaren en zelfs negatief. 

Het ide echter om problemen en ziektes eerst binnen de familie op te lossen is allerminst zo slecht. Een familielid heeft veel meer gevoel voor de patient dan een hulpverlener. God heeft ons opgedragen om de familiebanden niet te verbreken en van een familielid pik je veel meer dan van een vreemde. 




> Mohammed Abkadiri: ‘Tegelijkertijd geven we psycho-educatie aan de familie van de patint. We geven ze meteen in het begin informatie over de medicatie, om ervoor te zorgen dat ze de patient zijn medicijnen laten innemen. Hun idee van medicijnen is toch
> vaak dat het sem is, vergif.


Antipsychotica is ook gif althans op langere termijn, en moet alleen in uiterste gevallen worden geslikt.
Ik vraag me af of er in de psycho-educatie aan de familie melding wordt gemaakt van onomkeerbare aandoeningen zoals tardieve diskinesie, suikerziekte of NMS als mogelijke gevolgen van het slikken van medicijnen. 




> Maar door psycho-educatie en de resultaten die geboekt kunnen worden met medicatie, zullen ze uiteindelijk toch wel toegeven. Dat is een belangrijke stap. Van daaruit kun je meer informatie geven over de ziekte en langzaam het ide bij ze wegnemen dat het iets te maken heeft met djins’.


Hulpverleners van eigen afkomst inzetten, om het ide bij ze weg te nemen dat het iets te maken heeft met djinns……..….

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Snowwhite

Dear Reallife,

Bedankt voor je reactie.




> Maar ik zie ook de goede dingen wel. Ik ben zelf erg geboeid door de vroeger kruidengeneeskunde. Ben een keer in een oude kloostertuin geweest. Prachtig aangelegd met vingerhoedskruid, lavendel en andere kruiden. Heel interessant.


Ja ik hoop me ook later (InshAllah) te kunnen verdiepen in de kruidengeneeskunde en ik weet dat ook vele christenen zich daar mee bezig houden als alternatieve tegenhanger.

Werk ze!

Groetjes

----------


## Rourchid

*Janna* جَنّ
جَناناً ، جُنوناً ، جَنٌا ؛ جيُبنّ
To be dark, cover, wrap, conceal, be mad; dark; covered (with plants), be mad (with joy and anger), be hidden to, be excited. It isn used in transitive and intransitive sense.

_Junnatun_ جُنّة: Covering; Shield; Protective.
_Jann_ جُنّة plu.
_Ajinntun_ اجنةٌ: Embryo, Fetus, Anything hidden.
_Jann_ جنون: Madnesss; Insanity; Diabolical fury; Passion.
_Majnn_ مجنون: Mad; Possesed; Luxuriant (plant).
_Jannatun_ جنّةً: Garden, Paradise.
_Jinn_ جِن: Genius, Any hidden thing; Intense or confusing darkness; Evil spirits which inspire evil thoughts; Germ; Insect; Imaginary beings whom the infidels worshipped; Peoples or different far flung countries living detachted from other civilized peoples; People who inhabitated the earth in prehistoric times, subject to no laws or rules or conduct, before the birth of Adam who laid the foundation of the civilization and Shar'at; Jews of Nasbn; Stalwarts whom Solomon had taken into custody and having subjected them and made them work as constructors of huge building and who were experts divers. Ibn Manzr in his Dictionary _Lisn al-'Arab_ has quoted a verse of ancient poet in which he calls his beloved by the word of _Jinn_.
Zuhair ibn Ab Sulm has used the word _Jinn_ for people who are peerless, having no match or equal. Tabrz writes in his book_ Sharh al-Hamsah_ that _Jinn_ is a being who is highly potent, shrewd and possessed of great powers and abilities; Whatever hides or conceals or covers; Whatever remains hidden or become invisible; Such things or beings that remain aloof from the people as if remaining concealed from eyes of the common folk, as Kings and other potentates generally do. It is in this sense that the word is used by Zuhair. The primary meaning of the word _Ma'shar_ in the verses 6:128, 130; 55:38 also reinforce this interpretation. _Ash'arah_ means he lived in close communion with him and was on intimate terms. Thus by calling _Jinn_ and _Ns_ (human beings) as a single community clears that here Jinn and human beings are not two different kinds of beings.

*Janna* جَنّ(_prf. 3rd. p. m. sing_) : Overshadowed, Covered.
*Jinn* جِن(_n._) : Definite order of conscious being, intelligent, corporal. They eat and drink and propagate their species and are subjected to death.
*Jnnun* جاَنً(_n_.) Jinn.
*Jinnatun* جِنّةٌ(_n. plu_.) Madness.
*Majnn* مجنون(_pat. pic. m. sing_.) : Mad one.
*Jannatun* جنّةً(_n_.) : Enclosed garden. Paradise.
*Jannatn* جَنّتان(_nom_.) 
*Jannatayn* جَنّتين(_acc/ n. dual_) : Two gardens, two paradises.
*Jannatn* جَنّاةٌ (_n. plu_.) : Gardens; Paradises.
*Junnatun* جُنّة (_n_.) : Shield; Shelter.
*Ajinnatun* اجِنّةٌ (_n. plu_.) : Embryos. (L; T; R; Jawhar; Tabrz; LL)

The root with its above forms has been used in the Holy Qur'n about 201 times.

Source: Dictionary of The Holy Qur'an, 'Abdul Mannn 'Omar

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg:

*Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*




> Ondanks de groeiende patintenstroom blijft het probleem bestaan dat maar weinig Marokkanen de weg naar de hulpverlening weten te vinden. Mohammed en Brahim zijn met name teleurgesteld in de rol van imams. Zij zouden hun geloofsgemeenschappen meer moeten aansporen om bij psychische nood bij hulpinstanties aan te kloppen.
> 
> Mohammed Abkadiri: ‘Het is heel jammer dat de imams zich niet meer inzetten om hun gemeenschap te overtuigen van de positieve rol van de psychiatrische hulpverlening. Ze zouden de taboes die daar omheen heersen, moeten wegnemen.


Het is heel jammer dat psychiaters zich niet meer inzetten om hun patienten te overtuigen van de positieve rol van het reciteren van de Koran, het doen van smeekbedes, het op tijd verrichten van het gebed, het doen van roeqia, het bezoeken van islamitische lezingen, het op doen van kennis, het zich zoveel mogelijk houden aan een islamitische levenswijze, het eten van 7 dadels 's morgens vroeg en het bevrienden met goed praktiserende broeders cq zusters. 




> Ze zouden ze ook vaker moeten afraden om hulp te zoeken bij kwakzalvers, de zogeheten fqih’s. Je hebt veel van die fqih’s in de grote steden van Nederland.
> Dat zijn allemaal lieden die alleen op geld uit zijn. Voor een consult betaal je al gauw honderd euro, exclusief de poeders en drankjes die ze ook verkopen. Soms raden ze mensen aan om een paar keer per week zo’n consult te bezoeken waardoor mensen in
> de financile problemen kunnen raken.


Uit een fatwa (waarvan ik slechts het relevante gedeelte plaats) uit het boek 'selected fatwas on faithhealing and witchcraft' blijkt dat het aanbevelingswaardig is om roeqia gratis te verrichten, of de patient datgene te laten betalen wat hij zelf wil.

1.8 Slandering the Raqi after Alleged High Payment 

Question: 
Having received a Ruqya from a Raqi known for righteousness and goodness, a patient paid some fees. Later, the patient began to think that he had paid too much, which led him to slander the Raqi out of envy. What is the Islamic ruling on this situation? 

Answer:
Regarding mattes of Ruqya fees, it is recommended to do it free of charge and seek Allah‘s reward through treating fellow Muslims and eliminating their suffering. The Raqi should not demand fees, but should leave it to his patients. If they pay him a lot, he should not take it all, and if they give him less, he should not ask for more. Such a moral state is conducive to effective Ruqyas. The patient, on the other hand, should not go back on what he has done once he voluntarily gives a payment as fees, a present or a donation. In this regard, the Prophet صلى اله عليه وسلم says, ―Whoever seeks his gift back is like someone seeking back what he has vomited.( Sahih Al-Bukhari, Kitab Al-Hibah (Book of Gifts), Hadith No. 2621 & Sahih Muslim, Kitab Al-Hibat (Book of Gifts), Hadith No. 1622)

A Fatawa by Al-Jibreen, sighed by him.

Hoe de schrijver van dit artikel ' Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen', Hassan Bahara erbij komt dat een consult bij een fqih wel 100 euro's kost exclusief drankjes (welke??) weet ik niet. Eerlijk gezegd ben ik nog nooit naar een fqih geweest, ik weet dus ook niet hun werkwijzen, en of ze conform de soenna werken.

----------


## naam

> Vervolg:
> 
> *Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*
> 
> 
> 
> Het is heel jammer dat psychiaters zich niet meer inzetten om hun patienten te overtuigen van de positieve rol van het reciteren van de Koran, het doen van smeekbedes, het op tijd verrichten van het gebed, het doen van roeqia, het bezoeken van islamitische lezingen, het op doen van kennis, het zich zoveel mogelijk houden aan een islamitische levenswijze, het eten van 7 dadels 's morgens vroeg en het bevrienden met goed praktiserende broeders cq zusters.


Waarom denk je dat ze zich daarvoor niet inzetten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg:

*Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*

Ik doe zelf roeqia thuis (misschien heeft iemand aanvullingen of opmerkingen)

Je neemt een fles of een glas water. Je gaat woedoe doen (de rituele wassing zoals voor het gebed). Vervolgens ga je over het water heen reciteren. Hou je mond vlak boven het water oppervlak, zodat de woorden er op worden 'geblazen':

أَعُوذُ باللهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ

_A3oethoe billahi mina asshaytani arrajiem_

1,3 of 7 keer

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـنِ الرَّحِيم

_Bismillahi arrahmani arrahiem_

وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِىَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ

_7:117 Waawhayna ila Moesa an alqi 3asaka fa itha hiya talqafoe ma ya/fikoen_

فَوَقَعَ الْحَقُّ وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ

_118 Fawaqa3a alhaqqoe wabatala ma kanoe ya3maloen_

فَغُلِبُواْ هُنَالِكَ وَانقَلَبُواْ صَـغِرِينَ

_119 Faghoeliboe hoenalika wainqalaboe saghiri_en

وَأُلْقِىَ السَّحَرَةُ سَـجِدِينَ

_120 Waolqiya assaharatoe sajidien_

قَالُواْ ءَامَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَـلَمِينَ

_121 Qaloe amanna birabbi el3alamien_

رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَـرُونَ 

_122 Rabbi Moesa wa Haroen_

1,3 of 7 keer

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـنِ الرَّحِيم

_Bismillahi arrahmani arrahiem_

فَلَمَّا جَآءَ السَّحَرَةُ قَالَ لَهُمْ مُّوسَى أَلْقُواْ مَآ أَنتُمْ مُّلْقُونَ

_10:80 Falamma jaa assaharatoe qala lahoem Moesa alqoe ma antoem moelqoen_

فَلَمَّآ أَلْقُواْ قَالَ مُوسَى مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ السِّحْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ

_81 Falamma alqaw qala Moesa ma ji/toem bihi assihroe inna Allaha sayoebtiloeh inna Allaha la yoeslihoe 3amala elmoefsidien_

وَيُحِقُّ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَـتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ

_82 Wayoehiqqoe Allahoe alhaqqa bikalimatihi walaw kariha elmoejrimoen._

1,3 of 7 keer

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَـنِ الرَّحِيم

_Bismillahi arrahmani arrahiem_

وَأَلْقِ مَا فِى يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُواْ إِنَّمَا صَنَعُواْ كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلاَ يُفْلِحُ السَّـحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى

_20:69 Waalqi ma fie yamienika talqaf ma sana3oe innama sana3oe kaydoe sahirin wala yoeflihoe assahiroe haythoe ata._

Verder kun je nog hoofdstuk 112 t/m 114 reciteren en ayat el koersi (2:255)




Vertaling van de versen (voor de geinteresseerden):

_In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

7:117 En Wij bezielden Mozes en zeiden: "Werp uw stok neder" en ziet, deze slokte al hetgeen zij getoverd hadden op. 

118 Zo werd de waarheid bevestigd en bleek wat zij deden ijdel te zijn. 

119 Zo werden zij verslagen en vernederd. 

120 En de tovenaars werden bewogen zich neder te werpen. 

121 En zeiden: "Wij geloven in de Heer der Werelden." 

122 "De Heer van Mozes en Aron." 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

10:80 En toen de tovenaars kwamen, zeide Mozes tot hen: "Werpt hetgeen gij wildet werpen." 

81 En toen zij wierpen zeide Mozes: "Wat gij hebt gebracht is slechts bedrog. Voorzeker, Allah zal het ijdel maken. Voorwaar, Allah laat het werk der kwaadstichters niet gedijen." 

82 En Allah bevestigt de waarheid door Zijn woorden, zelfs al zijn de schuldigen afkerig. 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.

20: 69 "Werp hetgeen in uw rechter hand is; het zal wat zij hebben voortgebracht verslinden, want hetgeen zij hebben gemaakt is slechts toverkunst. En een tovenaar slaagt nooit waar hij ook moge komen."_


Je kunt het glas dan mengen met bijvoorbeeld een 5 liter fles water. Daar kun je wel een week mee doen. Het kost dus geen tijd (of geld).


De behandeling is ook heel simpel, niks geen mumbo jumbo. 

Zeg bismillah en neem een slokje, doe dit 3 keer (bismillah slokje, bismillah slokje).
Vervolgens gooi je een beetje water over je hoofd heen en wrijf je je hoofd, gezicht en armen.

Je kunt dit gewoon iedere keer als je toch woedoe hebt gedaan om te bidden doen…. 

Je kunt er ook ghoesl mee doen (de grote rituele wassing) alleen kun je beter het water niet in de riolering laten lopen, door bijvoorbeeld het water in een grote teil opvangen en het dan in de tuin gooien of iets dergelijks, wa Allahoe 3alem.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt, Amien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg:

*Wanen bezweren met djins en medicijnen.*




> Imams kunnen de mensen ook duidelijk maken dat het huwelijk niet voor alles een genezing is. Helaas denken nog te veel Marokkanen dat ziektes als schizofrenie opgelost kunnen worden als ze maar aan de man of vrouw gaan.’


Ik weet hier niets van.




> Toch is er een lichte kentering gaande, aldus Mohammed en Brahim. Langzaamaan begint het besef post te vatten dat steun vanuit de psychiatrische hulpverlening niet iets is om je voor te schamen.
> Het bewijs wordt geleverd in de wachtkamer van de Riagg. Marokkaanse mannen en vrouwen, de meesten van de eerste generatie, zitten op de bankjes en wachten totdat ze worden opgeroepen. Bij hun zal het wantrouwen grotendeels verdwenen zijn, net zoals bij
> mijn moeder. Haar geloof in djins en shur heeft ze nog niet helemaal opgegeven, simpelweg omdat het haar rotsvaste overtuiging blijft dat er meer is tussen hemel en aarde. Maar de djins bestrijden met eigengemaakte brouwsels doet ze niet meer. Haar scepticisme jegens de westerse medische wereld is langzaam afgebrokkeld, voornamelijk door toedoen van de medicijnen en de hulp die haar zoon kreeg aangeboden en die velen malen effectiever bleek dan de hulp van fqih’s. Uit gewoonte blijft ze in hun helende
> kracht geloven, maar haar vertrouwen heeft ze gelukkig in de handen van vrouwen en mannen gelegd die niet aan *tovenarij* doen.


Nee ik zou ook mijn vertrouwen niet leggen in handen van iemand die aan tovenarij doet. We moeten vertrouwen op Allah. Nogmaals ik weet niet wat een fqih doet, uiteraard als hij niet conform de soenna werkt dan ben ik daar ook op tegen. 

Ik wil zo wie zo vrouwen waarschuwen om niet zonder mahram (man/broer etc.) naar een geneesheer te gaan. 
Roeqia zelf thuis doen kost geen tijd, geen geld en je hoeft er niet (in de regen en kou) je huis voor uit! 

Moge Allah SWT ons beschermen Amien.

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik wil Rourchid bedanken voor zijn steun (barakalahoefiek broeder), want ik merk toch een beetje dat dit een no go area is geworden. Zodra je hier plaatst dat je in djinns gelooft, wordt je afgeschilderd als achterlijk en bijgelovig. Ik probeer hier nu al weken uit te leggen dat bijna alle levensbeschouwingen geloven in het bestaan van deze geestes wereld alhoewel de demonologie onderling kan verschillen. Ik neem niet aan dat zo iemand als Sjaen ook naar hindoe- of christelijke forums gaat om daar zo te keer te gaan, het is weer het oude (selektieve spellingscontrole) liedje.


السلام عليكم و رحمة اللهIn de televisieserie naar Couperus' 'De stille kracht ' spreekt de actrice Elly van Stekelenburg, verwijzend naar de Javaanse geestenwereld, de woorden "Praten over deze niet goed". In het Spaans zeg je 'De eso no se habla'. 
Wanneer je het over geestenwereld hebt, heb je het niet expliciet over geesten maar laat je in de wijze waarop je je uitdrukt ruimte over die je stilzwijgend kunt invullen. Vandaar dat ik in deze draad verwezen heb naar een "onschuldig" probleem met een haperend accu-pictogram. 
Ook in wat noordelijker culturen is het bestaan aanvaard van niet-menselijk spirituele entiteiten.Op de Britse eilanden kan een huurder wiens woning medebewoont wordt door een 'ghost' of 'ghosts' een korting krijgen op de maandelijks verschuldigde huurpenning.Evenzo is het al een jaar of twee zo dat het begrip djinn niet onbekend is bij behandelaars van Bavo-Europoort.

In 1997 heeft Ruth Weintraub met haar boek 'The Sceptical Challenge' de weg geplaveid voor het accepteren dat er - ten goede of ten kwade - spiritualiteit bestaat buiten het exclusief menselijke stramien. De twee afsluitende hoofdstukken van haar boek heten niets voor niets 'The Demon Argument revisited' en 'The Dream Argument revisited'.
Dit thema (Demon/Dream) is een voortzetting van de beschouwing '_Mysticism and Skepticism are Denials of Reason'_ van Ayn Rand te vinden en toegelicht in 'Objectivism, The Philosophy of Ayn Rand' van Leonard Peikoff met hierbij de ironische kanttekening plaatsend dat Ayn Rand een uit de Russisch Orthodoxe Kerk weggelopen atheste was  :Smilie: 

In meerdere opzichten zijn er dus in deze draad geluiden te horen die wijzen op het nog niet helemaal geaccepteerd kunnen hebben van een veranderende samenleving, die enerzijds grenzen oplegt aan hetgene dat te ver is doorgeschoten, en anderzijds de drempels verlaagt van het gene dat buitengesloten wordt/werd door de drang naar alles te kunnen bevatten met rationalisme.

والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله
N.B.
In Surt 55 (ar-Rahmn) staat 31 maal 'Welke weldaden van jullie beider Heer houden jullie dan voor een leugen'(_fon._ 'fabi-ayyi ala-i rabbikuma tukaththiban*i*').
De Arabische tekst gebruikt het tweevoud (dualis) van de tweede persoon (_kuma_), 'jullie beiden', omdat de vraag gesteld wordt aan de mensheid en de djinn.

----------


## Rourchid

Qur'n 59:22-24 & 17:82
Against paralysis of the body: 

هُوَاللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ  
هُوَاللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَاللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ 
هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  
وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ  
(_transliteration_)
(22) Huwa Allahu allathee la ilaha illa huwa AAalimu alghaybi wa*al*shshahadati huwa a*l*rrahmanu a*l*rraheem*u*
(23) Huwa Allahu allathee la ilaha illa huwa almaliku alquddoosu a*l*ssalamu almu/minu almuhayminu alAAazeezu aljabbaru almutakabbiru subhana Allahi AAamma yushrikoon*a*
(24) Huwa Allahu alkhaliqu albari-o almusawwiru lahu al-asmao alhusna yusabbihu lahu ma fee a*l*ssamawati wa*a*l-ardi wahuwa alAAazeezu alhakeem*u*
(82) Wanunazzilu mina alqur-ani ma huwa shifaon warahmatun lilmu/mineena wala yazeedu a*l*_thth_alimeena illa khasara*n*
p. 64 Remedies from the Holy Qur'an, Shaykh Mohammad Ashraf Ali Thanwi 
(_vertaling_)
(22) Hij is God buiten wie er geen andere god is.
Hij is de kenner van de verborgenheid
en de aanschouwelijkheid.
Hij is de barmhartige erbarmer.
(23) Hij is God buiten wie er geen andere god is
de in heiligheid verheven Koning
het Heil
de Gever van veiligheid
de Waakzame
de Geweldige
de Overmatige
de Hovaardige.
Geprezen zij God
boven hun genotengeverij.
(24) Hij is God
de Schepper
de Maker
de Vormgever
Aan Hem behoren de schoonste namen.
Hem lofprijst wat in de hemel is
en op aarde
Hij is de Geweldige, de Wijze.
(82) En Wij zenden neder van de Oplezing 
wat genezing is 
en barmhartigheid voor de gelovigen. 
Maar het doet de onrechtdoeners 
slechts toenemen in verlorenheid.

----------


## Joesoef

> Op de Britse eilanden kan een huurder wiens woning medebewoont wordt door een 'ghost' of 'ghosts' een korting krijgen op de maandelijks verschuldigde huurpenning.


Hoeveel mensen maken daar gebruik van?

----------


## Rourchid

> Hoeveel mensen maken daar gebruik van?


Ik zou het niet weten.
De beschrijving van het Britse aarangement heb ik gelezen in een boekje met vertaaloefeningen Engels-Nederlands. 
Ik vond en vind het wel een plausibel verhaal.

----------


## Rourchid

*Onderzoek naar geesten in oude gevangenis* 
　
 
Een team van geestenonderzoekers gaat in de voormalige Leeuwarder stadsgevangenis De Blokhuispoort op zoek naar de aanwezigheid van geesten van overleden gevangenen. Dat zei een woordvoerder van het Bureau CareX, dat de oude gevangenis beheert, maandag.

Het gebouw is tegenwoordig in gebruik als werkplaats voor kunstenaars en musici. Zij hebben het gevoel dat het er spookt. Het gebouw diende van 1580 tot en met 2007 als gevangenis.

Het bedrijf The Dutch Paranormal Society (TDPS) is door CareX gevraagd het gebouw te bekijken. Daniel van Vliet van TDPS denkt dat het mogelijk gaat om geesten van oud-gevangenen die op brute wijze zijn overleden. ,,Zij zijn boos. Die boosheid is merkbaar in het gebouw.''

Van Vliet zegt eventuele geesten niet per se te willen verdrijven. ,,Wij documenteren het, maar hoe meer we met de geesten communiceren, des te rustiger ze kunnen worden. Mochten we later denken dat ze echt weg moeten, dan huren we een specialist in, die de geesten kan verdrijven.''

Bron: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthread.php?goto=firstpost&threadid=272121

----------


## Snowwhite

Het is inderdaad zo dat djinns eerder in oude gebouwen huizen. Het geloof in het bestaan van de geesteswereld komt overeen alleen de 'demonologie' verschilt. 

Volgens het hindoeisme bestaan geesten van overledenen: 

Bhuta, Preta, Pishacha A common Hindu belief holds that the spirits of men and women who died with their wishes unfulfilled, wander in the world and haunt the living instead of going to Yamapuri. These spirits can be broadly categorised into three classes: Bhuta, preta and pishacha. 

A bhuta is the spirit of a man who died a violent death either by accident, suicide, or capital punishment, and has not had a proper funeral ceremony.

A preta (literally departed, deceased, dead) is the spirit of a dead person before his funeral rites are performed.

http://www.gurjari.net/ico/Mystica/html/bhut.htm


Volgens de islam kan het niet zijn dat de geesten in de gevangenis van overledenen zijn: 




> Ouija borden en sances.
> 
> Iedereen kent wel het ouija bord met de letters. De aanwezigen leggen hun handen op het houtje/plankje met wieltjes (of glas) en proberen kontakt te maken met de doden. Ook hier zal de djinn zijn truukjes laten zien. Zoals boven al reeds vermeld, heeft iedere persoon een persoonlijke djinn bij zich: de qarien. Wat hier gebeurt is, dat de djinn van de overleden persoon (qarien), of een andere djinn die hem/haar goed kende, gaat spreken door het plankje te verschuiven naar de letters en daarmee woorden te vormen. Omdat de djinn die antwoordt de overledene kende, zo lijkt het net alsof de overledene zelf spreekt.


*The Qareen:*

Every human has been assigned a Jinni to be his constant companion. He is called 'Qareen' and he encourages evil desires. 

The Messenger of Allah (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) once told his companions: 

_"Everyone of you has been assigned a companion from the Jinn." They asked: "Even you, O Messenger of Allah (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam)!" He replied: "Even me, except that Allah has helped me against him and he has submitted. Now he only tells me to do good." [Saheeh Muslim]_

It is this Qareen, who is responsible for knowing the character and deeds of the dead. For example, during sceances (apparently) a Jinni often pretends to contact the dead and allows them to speak to the living. In fact, the Jinn had contacted the Qareen of the dead. The Qareen, who was a constant companion of the dead person and knew his entire life history, will be able to mimic the voice of the deceased and answer any questions accurately (about the dead person's life), thus fooling those present into believing that they are in the presence of spirits.

In Conclusion, souls of the dead cannot and do not come back to earth, they cannot appear to or converse with the living inhabitants of the Earth. Causing people to believe in the return of the souls is one of the means adopted by Shaytaan to misguide mankind. By pretending to be returned souls of the dead along with the performance of extraordinary feats, they deceive people into believing in the powers of the dead. This has become a religious science of its own having no basis in the Qur'aan or the Sunnah. Ultimately, it leads to the worship of the souls of the dead and in reality worship of the Shaytaan himself. [See Majmoo al-Fatawa v.1/p.359-61] 

http://www.ahya.org/amm/modules.php?...icle&artid=160

----------


## Snowwhite

السلام عليكم




> In Surt 55 (ar-Rahmn) staat 31 maal 'Welke weldaden van jullie beider Heer houden jullie dan voor een leugen'(fon. 'fabi-ayyi ala-i rabbikuma tukaththibani')


Ja inderdaad, klopt. In de tafsier van Ibn Kethier staat:

Allah said, 

فَبِأَىِّ ءَالاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ 

(Then which of the blessings of your Lord will you both deny) meaning, *"O mankind and Jinn,* which of the favors that Allah has given to you do you deny'' Mujahid and others said this, and it is apparent when one reads what comes after it. Meaning the favors that are obvious to you while you are surrounded by them, you cannot deny or reject them. So we say, just as the believers among the Jinns said, "O Allah! None of Your favors do we deny. All praise is due to You.'' Ibn `Abbas used to say, "Nay, our Lord!'' meaning, "None of Your favors do we deny.''

(14. He created man from sounding clay like the clay of pottery.) 
(15. And the Jinn He created from a smokeless flame of fire.) 
(16. Then which of the blessings of your Lord will you both deny)

----------


## totaal

wat zou de djinn/incubus te maken hebben met de vondst van een robot hoofd op de maan? Dat...overigens is meegenomen naar de aarde!

http://www.enterprisemission.com/datashead.htm

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik probeer hier nu al weken uit te leggen dat bijna alle levensbeschouwingen geloven in het bestaan van deze geestes wereld alhoewel de demonologie onderling kan verschillen.


Dat is niet waar. In boeddhisme zoals Gotama het presenteert komen geesten niet voor, evenmin als goden en zielen. In moderne redelijke levens- en wereldbeschouwingen ook niet. Zoals vaak wordt “levensbeschouwing” hier beperkt tot godgeloven en dergelijke.

Waar het zo is, bewijst het niets. De mens is een verklarende diersoort, en waar we geen verklaring hebben zien we dat niet onder ogen maar verzinnen we een schijnverklaring. 





> Het ide dat schizofrenie uitsluitend voor kan komen vanwege een afwijking in de transmitterstof komt natuurlijk voort uit een materialistische visie. 
> 
> Het lijkt erop alsof alleen deze visie nog maar is toegestaan, net als dat alleen maar de ET is toegestaan of alleen maar man-vrouw is niet alleen gelijkwaardig maar ook volkomen identiek shape shifting man-vrouw rolpatroon wordt geaccepteerd.
> 
> Een moslimman kan al helemaal niet meer over man-vrouw verhoudingen hier schrijven, anders wordt hij direkt uitgescholden voor onderdrukker, vrouwenhater/mepper etc. 
> 
> Waar gaat dit heen? Mogen we niet meer schrijven dat we sodomie afwijzen? Mogen we niet meer schrijven dat we in bezetenheid geloven? Sterker nog, moeten we ons vandaag de dag zelfs schamen om te schrijven dat we in engelen geloven? Waar gaat dit heen?
> 
> Ik zie de vrijheid in Nederland alleen maar verder afbrokkelen en meen zelfs dat er een hetze tegen alternatieve geneeswijzen te bespeuren valt….


Hier heb je deels een punt.

Geestelijke vrijheid is in zekere betekenis onaantastbaar en dienen we op zich te aanvaarden.
Dat sluit kritische discussie over ideen geenszins uit, daar ben je zelf denk ik een goed voorbeeld van.

(Het belang van aan de ene kant geestelijke vrijheid en aan de andere kant wel discussie, en het evenwicht daartussen, is gemotiveerd door John Stuart Mill in _On liberty_, nog steeds een goed en actueel essay; John Rawls schrijft er in onze tijd over, _“These are certainly forceful arguments”_ (Th. J. p. 210). Jij, Snowwhite, leest zulke boeken niet maar je profiteert wel van de ideen die wij moderne redelijke denkers en doeners verwezenlijkt hebben).

Maar degenen die godgeloof, bijgeloof, jinns, creationisme, ongelijkheid tussen vrouwen en mannen, de zondigheid van een uitgelezen keur aan sexuele zonden, en alternatieve geneeswijzen verdedigen zijn door de eeuwen heen, ook nu nog, zelf degenen die anderen onderdrukken of anders schade aanrichten. Dat is waarom men er vaak zo fel op reageert.

Maanblaffen mag; anderen daarmee uit hun slaap houden niet.

----------


## Olive Yao

*jinns, gelovige en bijgelovige moslims (3)*


Jinns komen voor in een dertigtal Koranverzen. Uit diverse daarvan blijkt niet of jinns in onze wereld of een parallelle wereld bestaan. Afgaande op de bewoordingen van de verzen en de passages waarin ze staan laten ze beide lezingen toe.

De stelling van de auteur van Snowwhites hoofdartikel dat jinns in een parallelle wereld bestaan wordt daar niet door bevestigd.

In sommige verzen treden jinns op in onze wereld en komen ze met mensen in aanraking. Die verzen bezien we, met commentaar.


 :baard:  mensen

Koran 6:113
And in like manner have We made for every Prophet an enemy, evil ones from among men and Jinn. They suggest one to another gilded speech in order to deceive  and if thy Lord had enforced His will, they would not have done it; so leave them alone with that which they fabricate 

_commentaar:_
The words, men and jinn, which occur in many verses of the Quran do not signify two different species of Gods creatures, but two classes of human beings; men denoting the masses or the common folk, and jinn standing for the big people who often remain aloof from the common people and do not mix with them, practically remaining hidden from public gaze.

Those of the common people and the big people who lead the opposition to the Prophets of God have been styled Shayatin (evil ones), for an explanation of which see note on 2:15. ().

klik


Koran 2:15
And when they meet those who believe, they say: We believe; but when they are alone with their ringleaders, they say: We are certainly with you; we are only mocking.

_commentaar:_
_Shayatin_ means, ring-leaders (Ibn Abbas, Ibn Masud, Qatadah and Mujahid). The Holy Prophet is reported to have said: A single rider is an Shaitan, a pair of riders is also a pair of Shaitans, but three riders are a body of riders (Dawud). The tradition lends support to the view that _Shaitan_ does not necessarily mean a devil.

klik


Koran 6:129
And on the day when He will gather them all together, He will say, O company of Jinn! you sought to make subservient to yourselves a great many from among men! And their friends from among men will say, Our Lord! we profited from one another but now we have reached our term which Thou didst appoint for us. He will say, The Fire is your abode, wherein you shall abide, save what Allah may will. Surely, thy Lord is Wise, All-Knowing.

_commentaar:_
The verse provides another proof of the fact that by the word jinn is here meant only a class of human beings, viz., the great and the powerful, for it is only one class of men that exploits another class, jinn as beings different from men have never been found to exploit men, neither are Divine Messengers known to have ever been raised among them.

klik


Koran 114:7
... From among the Jinn and mankind'.

_commentaar:_
The Evil One whispers evil thoughts into the hearts of jinn (big men) and Nas (common men), sparing no one. Or, the verse may mean that whisperers of evil thoughts are to be found both among jinn and common men.

klik


 :baard:  wilde stammen

Koran 27:18
And there were gathered together unto Solomon his hosts of Jinn and men and birds, and they were formed into separate divisions, ()

Koran 27:40
Said a stalwart from among the Jinn: I will bring it to thee before thou rise from thy camp; and indeed I possess power therefore and I am trustworthy.

_commentaar:_
Jinn here may signify mountain or wild tribes. The verse under comment should be read along with vv 21:83, 34:13 and 38:38. () It seems that Solomon had subdued and subjugated some wild tribes, this approximately being the sense of both the words, Jinn and Shayatin ().

klik


Koran 34:13
And to Solomon () And of the Jinn were some who worked under him, by the command of his Lord. And We had told them that if any of them turned away from Our command, We would make him taste the punishment of burning fire.

Koran 34:15
And when We decreed his (Solomons) death, nothing pointed out to them that he was dead save a worm of the earth that ate away his staff. So when he fell down, the Jinn plainly realized that if they had known the unseen, they would not have remained in a state of degrading torment.

_commentaar:_
() The verse also shows that Solomon () had also conquered and pressed into service wild and rebellious mountain tribes.

klik


 :baard:  joden en unitarische christenen

Koran 46:30
And remember when We turned towards thee a party of the Jinn who wished to hear the Quran and, when they were present at its recitation, they said to one another, Be silent and listen, and, when it was finished, they went back to their people, warning them.

_commentaar:_
The party of jinn referred to in this verse were the Jews of Nasibin, or as some say, of Mausal or Nineveh in Iraq. Being apprehensive of the Meccans opposition they met the Holy Prophet at night and after listening to the Quran and to the Holy Prophets discourse, they became converted to Islam and carried the new Message to their people who also readily accepted it (Bayan, vol. 8). See also 72:2.

klik


Koran 72:2
Say, It has been revealed to me that a company of the Jinn listened, and they said: Truly we have heard a Quran that is wonderful,

_commentaar:_
The reference may be to a party of the Jews of Nasibin. They were non-Arabs and being strangers they had been called jinn which word among other things means, a stranger (Lane). The incident mentioned in this verse seems to be different from the one referred to in 46:30-33, though the verse is taken by some authorities to refer to those verses, because the words put in the mouth of a company of the jinn in the present verse possess a seeming resemblance with the words spoken by a party of the jinn refereed to in 46:30-33.

klik


Koran 72:6
And we thought that men and Jinn would never speak a lie concerning Allah.

Koran 72:7
And indeed some men from among the common folk used to seek the protection of some men from among the Jinn, and they thus increased the latter in their pride; ()

_commentaar:_
The verse shows that a company of the jinn were either Unitarian Christians, or such Jews as were closely associated with them or, being under their influence, were conversant with Christian beliefs.

As the word Rijal is used only with regard to human beings, the verse shows that a company of the jinn, mentioned in this and in Surah Al-Ahqaf were human beings and not any other species of creation. The Arabic word jinn here may signify big or influential men and Ins lowly and humble ones who, by following the former and seeking their protection, increase their conceit and arrogance.

klik


 :baard:  ongelovige wetenschappers en filosofen

Koran 55:34
O company of Jinn and men! if you have power to go beyond the confines of the heavens and the earth, then do go. But you cannot go save with authority.

_commentaar:_
The verse has been variously interpreted. According to one interpretation the scientists and philosophers, who are proud of the great advance they have made in the material sciences, have been told that they cannot, however great advance they might make in knowledge and science, so completely comprehend all the laws of nature governing the universe as to acquire their complete mastery. Try as they might be, they will fail in their quest. According to another interpretation, the verse warns sinners: Let them dare break through the confines of the heavens and earth, they shall not be able to defy Divine laws with impunity and escape Divine punishment. ().

klik


 :baard:  erotische inblazingen

Koran 55:57
Therein will also be chaste maidens of modest gaze, whom neither man nor Jinn will have touched before them

Koran 55:75
Whom neither man nor Jinn will have touched before them 

_commentaar:_
Far from their bodies being touched by any man, even impure thoughts will not have found access to their hearts, the word jinn also signifying those invisible things that excite carnal passions in the mind.

klik

----------


## Olive Yao

> Qur'n 59:22-24 & 17:82
> Against paralysis of the body:
> 
> (_vertaling_)
> (22) Hij is God buiten wie er geen andere god is.
> Hij is de kenner van de verborgenheid
> en de aanschouwelijkheid.
> Hij is de barmhartige erbarmer.
> (23) Hij is God buiten wie er geen andere god is
> ...



Een vers met schoonheid en kracht als facetten, met op het oog en oor enkele dissonanten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Olive, 

Ik schreef:

_Ik probeer hier nu al weken uit te leggen dat bijna alle levensbeschouwingen geloven in het bestaan van deze geestes wereld alhoewel de demonologie onderling kan verschillen._

Ik schreef 'bijna alle' en niet 'alle levensbeschouwingen'.

De meerderheid van de wereldbevolking gelooft wel in geesten. Er is dus geen reden om het geloof in geesten af te doen als iets wat bij 1e en 2e generatie Marokkanen voorkomt en verzonnen is vanuit een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid zoals Joesoef dat stelde.




> Dat is niet waar. In boeddhisme zoals Gotama het presenteert komen geesten niet voor, evenmin als goden en zielen.


Preta, (Sanskrit) or Peta (Pāli), Tibetan yi.dvags, is the name for a type of supernatural being described in *Buddhist,* Hindu,Sikh, and Jain texts that undergoes more than human suffering, particularly an extreme degree of hunger and thirst. They are often translated into English as "hungry ghosts", from the Chinese, which in turn is derived from later Indian sources generally followed in Mahayana Buddhism. In early sources such as the Petavatthu, they are much more varied.

Pretas are generally seen as little more than nuisances to mortals unless their longing is directed toward something vital, such as blood. However, in some traditions, pretas try to prevent others from satisfying their own desires by means of magic, illusions, or disguises. They can also turn invisible or change their faces to frighten mortals.
Generally, however, pretas are seen as beings to be pitied. Thus, in some *Buddhist* monasteries, monks leave offerings of food, money, or flowers to them before meals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preta

Zoek bij google op _bhuta preta_ check for yourself.




> In moderne redelijke levens- en wereldbeschouwingen ook niet.


Redelijk? Modern? Met andere woorden Snowwhite (en de rest van de halve wereldbevolking) is niet redelijk en 'dark-age'?




> Zoals vaak wordt “levensbeschouwing” hier beperkt tot godgeloven en dergelijke.
> 
> Waar het zo is, bewijst het niets. De mens is een verklarende diersoort, en waar we geen verklaring hebben zien we dat niet onder ogen maar verzinnen we een schijnverklaring.


Miljoenen ervaringen door de eeuwen heen van mensen uit allerlei landen en culturen, met incubi, succubi, poltergeists, visioenen, verschijningen, bezettingen (epilepsie), en andere fenomenen ten gevolge van de djinn bewijzen niets? Er zijn vandaag de dag duizenden mensen die aan sex magick doen en bewust incubi en succubi oproepen om al dan niet als levenspartner te nemen. 

Zoek bij google op _incubi succubi_ check for yourself.

Ik vind dat dwaling, om te stellen dat waarnemingen geen bewijs zijn alleen maar omdat het niet in het materialistische moderne en (redelijke) seculiere gedachtegoed past. Waarnemingen zijn waarnemingen.




> Hier heb je deels een punt.
> 
> Geestelijke vrijheid is in zekere betekenis onaantastbaar en dienen we op zich te aanvaarden.
> Dat sluit kritische discussie over ideen geenszins uit, daar ben je zelf denk ik een goed voorbeeld van.
> 
> (Het belang van aan de ene kant geestelijke vrijheid en aan de andere kant wel discussie, en het evenwicht daartussen, is gemotiveerd door John Stuart Mill in On liberty, nog steeds een prima essay; John Rawls schrijft er in onze tijd over, “These are certainly forceful arguments” (Th. J. p. 210). Jij, Snowwhite, leest zulke boeken natuurlijk niet maar je profiteert wel van de ideen die wij moderne redelijke denkers en doeners verwezenlijkt hebben).


Het is dus juist dat Nederland altijd tolerant is geweest naar anders gelovigen en nu opeens, met de komst van islamitische immigranten niet. Over welke vrijheid heb jij het in vredes naam? Tegenwoordig is de enige vrijheid het recht om de islam te bashen, maar een sigaretje roken in een gelegenheid kan niet meer. 




> Maar degenen die godgeloof, bijgeloof, jinns, creationisme, ongelijkheid tussen vrouwen en mannen, een uitgelezen keur aan sexuele zonden, en alternatieve geneeswijzen verdedigen zijn door de eeuwen heen, ook nu nog, zelf degenen die anderen onderdrukken of anders schade aanrichten. Dat is waarom men er vaak zo fel op reageert.


Wat een onzin zeg. Alsof de 'redelijke' 'moderne' levensbeschouwing niet onderdrukkend is met die heksenjacht op faith healers. De 'verlichten' hebben hun mond vol met de flat earth myth en heksenverbrandingen maar zijn nu zelf een middeleeuwse jacht begonnen op kruidenvrouwtjes. Men moet de reguliere gezondheidszorg benaderen en vooral de medicijnen slikken van de farmaceutische industrie.




> Maanblaffen mag; anderen daarmee uit hun slaap houden niet.


Nee slaap jij maar lekker door, maar neem het mij niet kwalijk dat ik klaar wakker ben en echt strijd voor de vrijheid, want in mijn ogen gaat Nederland bergafwaarts.

----------


## sjaen

Het placebo-effect.

----------


## Snowwhite

> *jinns, gelovige en bijgelovige moslims (3)*


Het geloof in het bestaan van de djinn is geen bijgeloof maar geloof. 

Bijgeloof is het dragen van amuletten tegen het boze oog zoals deze:



Een voorbeeld van bijgeloof:

2.20 Knocking on Wood for Protection from The Evil Eye

Question: 
This question is from Abu-Umar, from Damascus: Sometimes, as soon as I mention a blessing Allah has bestowed on a relative or a friend, some people knock on wood. They do that as an expression of fear of the evil eye. In some instances, they demand of one to knock on wood by saying: ―Knock on wood. What is the validity of such behaviour? Please advise us. May Allah reward you.

Answer: 
This is reprehensible behaviour, which must not be done, and the underlying belief is corrupt. Instead, when a person gains a blessing, he has to thank Allah for it, and to beg Him to perfect that blessing and make him grateful. Allah says, _And when your Lord proclaimed: If ye give thanks, I will give you more; but if ye are thankless, lo! My punishment is dire. (Ibraheem Sura, Ayah No. 70.)_
He also says, _Therefore remember Me, I will remember you. Give thanks to Me, and reject not Me. Al-Baqara Sura, Ayah No. 152._

May Allah grant success to all of us. 

Ibn-Bazs Collection of Fatwas and Articles, Vol. 8, p. 424. 




> Jinns komen voor in een dertigtal Koranverzen. Uit diverse daarvan blijkt niet of jinns in onze wereld of een parallelle wereld bestaan. Afgaande op de bewoordingen van de verzen en de passages waarin ze staan laten ze beide lezingen toe.
> 
> De stelling van de auteur van Snowwhites hoofdartikel dat jinns in een parallelle wereld bestaan wordt daar niet door bevestigd.


Onjuist, het bestaan van de djinn wordt bevestigd door:

De Koran
De soenna
Waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen




> In sommige verzen treden jinns op in onze wereld en komen ze met mensen in aanraking. Die verzen bezien we, met commentaar.


De argumentatie van jou klopt niet. 

De Ahmadiyyah beweging waar jij je commentaren vandaan hebt gehaald is een dwalende sekte.

Indien je alle 30 verzen neemt en niet een paar uit zijn contekst haalt kun je nooit tot deze conclusies komen. De djinn is immers geschapen VOOR de mens (min qabloe), hieruit volgt dat het een andere creatie is en geen "big people who often remain aloof from the common people". De djinn is uit vuur geschapen en Adam uit aarde. 
Zijn er dus mensen geschapen uit aarde en mensen geschapen uit vlammend vuur? 
Zijn Joden, wilde stammen en unitarische christenen voor Adam geschapen? 

Een redelijk normaal weldenkend mens, kan de djinns nooit kan interpreteren als zowel van het menselijk ras, big people, joden en christenen en "also signifying those invisible things that excite carnal passions in the mind (uitleg soerah 55). 

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Rourchid

> Een vers met schoonheid en kracht als facetten, met op het oog en oor enkele dissonanten.


Ik heb hier stukjes uit Kramer's Koran-vertaling geplaatst.
Naast het illustreren van het onderwerp van deze draad dient deze prik - waarop jij nu reageert - ook om naar toe te kunnen (cross)linken vanuit de de WSDB-draad 'Female Imams' (c.q. _boukabas_ en/of slaapverlamming).

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Het geloof in het bestaan van de djinn is geen bijgeloof maar geloof. Bijgeloof is het dragen van amuletten tegen het boze oog zoals deze:<...>De Ahmadiyyah beweging waar jij je commentaren vandaan hebt gehaald is een dwalende sekte.<...>


Verschillende redenen waarom discussies over religieuze zaken tussen ongelovigen en gelovigen mi. niet zo zinvol zijn. Waarom zou ongelovige A. van gelovige B. aannemen dat beweging C. een dwalende sekte is? Voor ongelovigen zijn alle religieuze bewegingen gelijkelijk dwalende sektes, zoals voor hen alle religies onderdeel zijn van cultuur en alle geloof mbt. metafysische zaken (allah, djinns of het boze oog) bijgeloof.

----------


## The_Reporter

> Verschillende redenen waarom discussies over religieuze zaken tussen ongelovigen en gelovigen mi. niet zo zinvol zijn. Waarom zou ongelovige A. van gelovige B. aannemen dat beweging C. een dwalende sekte is? Voor ongelovigen zijn alle religieuze bewegingen gelijkelijk dwalende sektes, zoals voor hen alle religies onderdeel zijn van cultuur en alle geloof mbt. metafysische zaken (allah, djinns of het boze oog) bijgeloof.


Discussies kunnen wel zinloos zijn ja, maar dat wil niet per definitie zeggen dat discussies tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen daarmee pertinent zinloos zouden zijn, maar daar zullen we het vast wel over eens zijn. Je hebt wel gelijk als je zegt dat het onjuist is de waarheid alleen bij de meerderheid te kunnen vinden, maar dat is een andere discussie. 

De Ahmadiyyah beweging wordt door de meerderheid van de gezaghebbende Moslims als een afgedwaalde beweging beschouwt en zeker niet zonder reden - wat als gespreksstof kan dienen tussen een buitenstaander zoals jou en een belijdende gelovige. 

Overigens zijn er voor de kritische kijker vele zogenoemde groepjes in de Islam, die niet bij voorbaat als afgedwaald beschouwt worden in de betekenis van afvalligheid voor de kopstukken daarvan, terwijl het toch afzonderlijke groeperingen zijn met zelf uitgevonden principes en methoden voor het bereiken van een bepaalde doel. 

Er wordt beweert dat het doel de middelen heiligt, wat bij een correcte begrip van de Islamitische godsdienst niet een juiste uitgangspunt kan zijn en dat is waar het hoofdzakelijk om draait bij het categorieseren van groepen. 

Het correcte is het nemen van de middenweg, voorbeeld; daar waar de Joden hun vrouwen tot object voor smetvrees degraderen gedurende haar maandelijkse periode en de Christenen daarentegen alles toe staan tussen een menstruerende en haar echtgenoot, daartussen zitten de moslims die het aanraken van de menstruerende toestaan en slechts het penetreren verbieden. Dit is een kenschets met andere godsdiensten als twee uitersten met daar tussenin de middenweg en dit is ook van toepassing binnen de gelederen van de Islam zelf, waarin ook uitersten voorkomen en daardoor groepjes ontstaan. Maar het gaat in tegenstelling tot het gegeven voorbeeld in fiqh, voornamelijk om de grote verschillen in de geloofsleer.

Iemand die het bestaan van groeperingen, dan wel afgedwaalde groeperingen ontkent, die heeft het niet begrepen.

Wallahu a'lem

Wa salam

----------


## The_Reporter

> Kleine Correctie... Dit is voor de Joden een gebod vanuit de thora!


Met in de gedachte dat het hen voorgeschreven is heb ik dat ook geplaatst. Ik denk dat je mijn stuk vanuit een ander invalshoek hebt gelezen, ik heb het geschreven met de overtuiging dat de correcte weg binnen de Islam de ultieme en gezegende middenweg is, zowel bij vergelijkingen tussen Islamitische groeperingen onderling (die dus afwijken van de voorgeschreven middenweg m.u.v. n groep) als bij vergelijkingen met andere godsdiensten (in vergelijking met die ene groep, dan wel jurisprudentile vraagstuk (fiqh)).

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Charles,




> Verschillende redenen waarom discussies over religieuze zaken tussen ongelovigen en gelovigen mi. niet zo zinvol zijn. Waarom zou ongelovige A. van gelovige B. aannemen dat beweging C. een dwalende sekte is? Voor ongelovigen zijn alle religieuze bewegingen gelijkelijk dwalende sektes, zoals voor hen alle religies onderdeel zijn van cultuur en alle geloof mbt. metafysische zaken (allah, djinns of het boze oog) bijgeloof.


Ik ben het niet met je eens dat discussies over religieuze zaken tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen niet zinvol zijn. 
Juist door vragen te stellen aan elkaar, leer je niet alleen van de ander maar ook van je eigen religie/levensbeschouwing, en je mening te vormen. 

Waarom zou jij als atheist guy van mij aannemen dat iets haram of halal is, of een beweging dwalend of niet is? Door te vragen naar het bewijs, dat heet daliel in het arabisch. Een bewering moet gestaaft worden door een bewijs, bijvoorbeeld een vers uit de Koran of een hadith.

Stel dat iemand beweert dat het beter is om voorin de moskee te zitten als man, en achterin als vrouw, dan vraag je: "Waar is je bewijs?" Daar heb je recht op, ook als atheist.

In discussies onderling tussen diverse groeperingen, let je dus op de bewijsvoering. Soms kunnen er meerdere meningen over een onderwerp zijn, Allah weet het best. 

Neem niet klakkeloos iets aan. Als iemand hier iets schrijft ga dat verifieren. Het is een hele zoektocht maar op een gegeven moment weet je ongeveer welke prikkers/sites/imams/sheikh's betrouwbaar zijn.

Hetzelfde geldt voor profane zaken. Loop niet als een schoothondje achter de gevestigde orde aan. Verifieer alles. 

Bijvoorbeeld is prozac wel zo veilig? Klopt het serotonine/transmitterstof verhaal? Luister dan eens naar de andere kant van het verhaal zoals van de scientology ook al hebben ze een extreme visie en ben je het mogelijk niet met hun eens.

(Heeft Iznogoodh gelijk en is Snowwhite een grote fantaste en internet trol of spreekt ze de waarheid? Op welke feiten zijn zijn uitspraken gebaseerd? Kent Iznogoodh Snowwhite? Heeft hij bewijs? Is er iets geverifieerd of gevraagd aan vermeende leugenares en internet trol Snowwhite? Is Iznogoodh bevooroordeeld? Is Snowwhite's verhaal zo bizar en onwaarschijnlijk dat het wel gelogen moet zijn en is verificatie niet nodig?)

Waarom is de bijbelbelt zo tegen vaccinaties? Is dat omdat ze gewoon geloven dat God hun geneest, ze strikt volgens de bijbel willen leven en geen 'vooruitgang' willen kennen, of hebben ze daadwerkelijke argumenten, zoals dat er zware metalen in de vaccinaties zitten (o.a. kwik/thimerosal) en een mogelijke relatie tussen autisme en de BMR prik?

Atheist of niet, laat je niet afschepen Charles, blijf kritisch, neem niks zomaar van Snowwhite of anderen aan en vergelijk de diverse bewijsvoeringen.

Dan wat betreft de Ahmadiyyah beweging.

In 1974, hebben Islamitische wetenschappers uit 124 landen over de gehele wereld elkaar ontmoet in Mekka en zij namen unaniem een resolutie aan, waarin MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI en zijn volgelingen ( Ahmadi(yyah) Movement/ Qadianis/ Ahmadis/ Mirzais/ Lahoris) als afvallige ongelovige worden beschouwd en hebben ze uit de schoot van de Islam geworpen. 

Dit is natuurlijk niet zomaar gebeurt, een aantal redenen zijn:

Dat hij beweerde een profeet te zijn, en dat kan niet want Mohammed vzmh is de zegel der profeten, hij ontkende dit laatste.

Hij claimt openbaringen te hebben ontvangen.

Verder heeft hij de meest bizarre uitspraken gedaan in zijn collectie van 80 boeken waar hij de titel Roohani Khazain aan gaf.

Ahmadi's zouden geen onderscheid moeten maken tussen Mirza Ghulam en de profeet Mohammed (vzmh), omdat iedereen, die onderscheid probeert te maken tussen hem en de profeet, hem niet zou erkennen.( Roohani Khazain vol 16 pp 171). *Hij ziet dan ook moslims die hem niet erkennen als ongelovigen.*

Ook diverse tegenstrijdigheden zoals enerzijds dat Jezus de zoon van Joesoef an Najjar (Jozef de timmerman) zou zijn ( Roohani Khazain vol 3 pp 254) en anderzijds dat hij Mirza, zoon van Chiragh Bibi, en tevens zoon van Maria is. Hij zegt dat GOD hem eerst in Maryam voor twee jaar veranderde en na die twee jaar maakte GOD hem zwanger en blies de ziel van van Eisa in hem. Hij bleef 10 maanden zwanger, waarna GOD hem veranderde in Eisa, waardoor hij zowel Jezus als Maria is. ( Roohani Khazain vol 19 pp 87-89).

Een aantal andere uitspraken:

_Jezus is dood en zal nooit meer terugkomen ( Roohani Khazain vol 3 pp 402). 

Een feit is dat Jezus geen wonderen verrichtte ( Roohani Khazain vol 11 pp 289). 

Drie grootmoeders van Jezus waren hoeren en overspellig, van welke het bloed in Jezus aderen stroomt .( Roohani Khazain vol 9 pp 417). 

Jezus werd krankzinnig door epilepsie.( Roohani Khazain vol 9 pp 417). 

Ik wilde dat Jezus nooit op deze wereld is gekomen ( roohani Khazain vol 9 pp 417) . 

Ik ben beter dan Jezus (de zoon van Maria) ( Roohani Khazain vol 1 pp 593 )._

Het een en ander is dus niet alleen in strijd met de Koran zelf, maar ook met zijn eigen uitspraken.

Groetjes Snowwhite.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt, Amien.

----------


## Tomas

Een atheist die bewijs vraagt... 

Man, man, het kan nog iederekeer maffer en gekker. Ongeloveloos.

----------


## sjaen

> Hallo Charlus,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben het niet met je eens dat discussies over religieuze zaken tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen niet zinvol zijn. 
> Juist door vragen te stellen aan elkaar, leer je niet alleen van de ander maar ook van je eigen religie/levensbeschouwing, en je mening te vormen. 
> 
> Waarom zou jij als atheist guy van mij aannemen dat iets haram of halal is, of een beweging dwalend of niet is? Door te vragen naar het bewijs, dat heet daliel in het arabisch. Een bewering moet gestaaft worden door een bewijs, bijvoorbeeld een vers uit de Koran of een hadith.
> 
> Stel dat iemand beweert dat het beter is om voorin de moskee te zitten als man, en achterin als vrouw, dan vraag je: "Waar is je bewijs?" Daar heb je recht op, ook als atheist.


Da's geen bewijs, da's cirkelredenatie.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Da's geen bewijs, da's cirkelredenatie.


Die discussie hebben we al gehad:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=272

----------


## mark61

> Voor ongelovigen zijn alle religieuze bewegingen gelijkelijk dwalende sektes,


Voor gelovigen ook. Op n na dan.

----------


## mark61

> Ik ben het niet met je eens dat discussies over religieuze zaken tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen niet zinvol zijn. 
> Juist door vragen te stellen aan elkaar, leer je niet alleen van de ander maar ook van je eigen religie/levensbeschouwing, en je mening te vormen.


Jij beantwoordt nooit vragen. Ik vroeg dus ooit hoe het leven van de familie Djinn in een gootsteenafvoer eruit ziet; geen antwoord. Nochtans ging dit topic daar eigenlijk over.

Als jij een vraag aan mij stelt accepteer je het antwoord nooit maar slaat aan het ridiculiseren.




> Dan wat betreft de Ahmadiyyah beweging.
> 
> In 1974, hebben Islamitische wetenschappers uit 124 landen over de gehele wereld elkaar ontmoet in Mekka en zij namen unaniem een resolutie aan, waarin MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI en zijn volgelingen ( Ahmadi(yyah) Movement/ Qadianis/ Ahmadis/ Mirzais/ Lahoris) als afvallige ongelovige worden beschouwd en hebben ze uit de schoot van de Islam geworpen.


Dat klopt niet. De Lahori's erkennen Ghulam Ahmad niet als profeet. Qadiani is een scheldwoord, gelieve dat niet te gebruiken. 

Heb jij ook die lasterlijke email gekregen of zit je op Ontdekislam.nl? Ik geef je je eigen advies mee: _Loop niet als een schoothondje achter de gevestigde orde aan. Verifieer alles_

Love for All Hatred for None. Lijkt me een aardig principe  :strik:

----------


## Rourchid

> Voor ongelovigen zijn alle religieuze bewegingen gelijkelijk dwalende sektes, zoals voor hen alle religies onderdeel zijn van cultuur en alle geloof mbt. metafysische zaken (allah, djinns of het boze oog) bijgeloof.


Hiermee beschrijf je metafysica als nihilisme binnen het naturalisme (=er bestaat alleen het fysieke).

Metafysica is een term die oorspronkelijk afkomstig is van Andronicus van Rhodos, de uitgever van de werken van Aristoteles. 
Deze noemde de verhandelingen die hij na het werk "Fysica" op de boekenplank plaatste _Ta meta ta physika biblia_, hetgeen "de boeken die na (het boek) Fysica komen" betekent (Henry 1979: 135). Deze organisatie van de Aristoteliaanse corpus werd later fout genterpreteerd door Latijnse scholasten en de werken werden vertaald als "de wetenschap die voorbij de fysica gaat" (Meta kan zowel na als bovenuit betekenen). 

Wat het begrip metafysica inhoudt kan het best bestudeerd worden aan de hand van het bestuderen van het begrip transcendentie.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Verschillende redenen waarom discussies over religieuze zaken tussen ongelovigen en gelovigen mi. niet zo zinvol zijn. Waarom zou ongelovige A. van gelovige B. aannemen dat beweging C. een dwalende sekte is? Voor ongelovigen zijn alle religieuze bewegingen gelijkelijk dwalende sektes, zoals voor hen alle religies onderdeel zijn van cultuur en alle geloof mbt. metafysische zaken (allah, djinns of het boze oog) bijgeloof.
> 
> 
> Discussies kunnen wel zinloos zijn ja, maar dat wil niet per definitie zeggen dat discussies tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen daarmee pertinent zinloos zouden zijn, maar daar zullen we het vast wel over eens zijn.


Ja ok. Er kan misschien inzicht verworven worden doordat iemand totaal anders tegen zaken aankijkt en wat meer begrip over en weer ontstaan.



> Je hebt wel gelijk als je zegt dat het onjuist is de waarheid alleen bij de meerderheid te kunnen vinden, maar dat is een andere discussie. 
> 
> De Ahmadiyyah beweging wordt door de meerderheid van de gezaghebbende Moslims als een afgedwaalde beweging beschouwt en zeker niet zonder reden - wat als gespreksstof kan dienen tussen een buitenstaander zoals jou en een belijdende gelovige.


Ook hier: "gezaghebbende Moslims" heeft voor mij geen betekenis. De kwalificatie gezaghebbend is iets van moslims onderling, net zoals de bepaling van wat wel en niet onder bijgeloof valt.



> Overigens zijn er voor de kritische kijker vele zogenoemde groepjes in de Islam, die niet bij voorbaat als afgedwaald beschouwt worden in de betekenis van afvalligheid voor de kopstukken daarvan, terwijl het toch afzonderlijke groeperingen zijn met zelf uitgevonden principes en methoden voor het bereiken van een bepaalde doel. 
> 
> Er wordt beweert dat het doel de middelen heiligt, wat bij een correcte begrip van de Islamitische godsdienst niet een juiste uitgangspunt kan zijn en dat is waar het hoofdzakelijk om draait bij het categorieseren van groepen. 
> 
> Het correcte is het nemen van de middenweg, voorbeeld; daar waar de Joden hun vrouwen tot object voor smetvrees degraderen gedurende haar maandelijkse periode en de Christenen daarentegen alles toe staan tussen een menstruerende en haar echtgenoot, daartussen zitten de moslims die het aanraken van de menstruerende toestaan en slechts het penetreren verbieden.


Er is nog een andere weg: wanneer aangeraakt of gepenetreerd worden is volledig aan de vrouw om te bepalen. De man mag natuurlijk tat. zijn wensen kenbaar maken. Mensen mogen zelf weten hoe zij hun seksleven inrichten (natuurlijk onder de bekende randvoorwaarden: geen dwang, niet met kinderen, etc.). Wat vind je van voornoemde weg? 
Wat mij overigens tegenstaat is de opvatting van de vrouw als eoa. ding dat, indien niet in menstruerende toestand, naar believen gepenetreerd kan worden. Of heb je nog een toepasselijke tekst voorhanden waaruit blijkt dat de vrouw het "nee-recht" heeft?
Jouw uitgangspunt _lijkt_ eruit te bestaan dat religie regelgeving dient te bieden rondom seks/aanraken/menstruatie. Aan Christenen worden geen expliciete verboden opgelegd "dus" die gaan er maar blindelings tegenaan. Ongelovigen krijgen ook al niet te horen hoe zich te gedragen in de slaapkamer, zal dus wel een beestenbende zijn. Ongelovigen krijgen zelfs heleml niet te horen hoe ze zich moeten gedragen. Niet zo best. 
Zoals vaker, en niet specifiek bij jou, krijg ik hier de indruk dat volgens de Islam mensen vanuit henzelf niet in staat zijn om tot fatsoenlijke keuzes te komen; elk facet in een mensenleven moet met van bovenaf opgelegde regeltjes afgedekt worden. Klopt deze indruk? De krakkemikkig geschapen mens, een negatief mensbeeld. 
Het Christendom wijkt in deze af van de Islam en het Jodendom (?). Gezien je menstruatievoorbeeld.



> Dit is een kenschets met andere godsdiensten als twee uitersten met daar tussenin de middenweg en dit is ook van toepassing binnen de gelederen van de Islam zelf, waarin ook uitersten voorkomen en daardoor groepjes ontstaan. Maar het gaat in tegenstelling tot het gegeven voorbeeld in fiqh, voornamelijk om de grote verschillen in de geloofsleer.
> 
> Iemand die het bestaan van groeperingen, dan wel afgedwaalde groeperingen ontkent, die heeft het niet begrepen.
> 
> Wallahu a'lem
> 
> Wa salam


Waarom zou iemand het bestaan van (afgedwaalde) groeperingen willen ontkennen?

----------


## Snowwhite

> In 1974, hebben Islamitische wetenschappers uit 124 landen over de gehele wereld elkaar ontmoet in Mekka en zij namen unaniem een resolutie aan, waarin MIRZA GHULAM AHMAD QADIANI en zijn volgelingen ( Ahmadi(yyah) Movement/ Qadianis/ Ahmadis/ Mirzais/ Lahoris) als afvallige ongelovige worden beschouwd en hebben ze uit de schoot van de Islam geworpen.


Er wordt zowel over Qadianis alswel over Lahoris gesproken in Mekka, idem in Pakistan:

Overview of Selected Decisions Taken by Different Courts in Pakistan
With Regard to Ahmadis (Qadianis,* Lahoris*)


	February 7, 1935: 
Munshi Muhammad Akbar Khan, B.A., LL.B., District Judge of Bahawalnagar in his ruling declared Qadianis are non-Muslim. 

	March 25, 1954: 
Mian Mohammad Saleem Senior, civil judge Rawalpindi, in his ruling declared that Qadianis are not Muslim. 

	June 3, 1955: 
Sheikh Mohammad Akbar, associate judge District Rawalpindi, in his ruling declared Mirzais (Qadianis) non-Muslim. 

	March 22, 1969: 
Sheikh Muhammad Rafiq Gorigia, civil judge in family court, declared that Mirzais, whether Qadiani or Lahori, are outside the fold of Islam. 

	July 13, 1970: 
Civil judge Samaro of the District Mirpur Khas declared Mirzais non-Muslim. 

	1972: 
Honorable Malik Ahmad Khan, commissioner Bahavalpur, declared that Mirzai are a different group than Muslims. 

	1972: 
Honorable Chaudry Mohammad Naseem, civil judge Rahim Yar Khan, wrote in his ruling that Qadianis can not preach or make their worship places in Muslim localities. 

	April 28: 
The Assembly of Kashmir (Independent) passed a resolution declaring Mirzai a non-Muslim minority. 

	June 19, 1974: 
The Assembly of province of Frontier passed an unanimous resolution demanding that Qadianis be declared non-Muslim. 

	September 17, 1974: 
The National Assembly of Pakistan declared Qadianis a non-Muslim Minority. The Rabita Aalim-e-Islami followed with a similar announcement. 

	April 26, 1984: 
The Government of Pakistan issued an ordinance which was published in the Gazette of Pakistan. According to this ordinance, all followers of Mirza Ghulam (Qadiani and Lahoris) were declared to be non-Muslims and were prevented from using Islamic terms and symbols to try to misguide Muslims. Both Qadianis and Lahoris contested this ordinance in the Federal Shariah Court and claimed it to be against Shariah and their civil rights. 

	July 15, 1984: 
The Federal Shariah Court considered the argument presented by the advocates of Qadiani (Mr. Mujib-ur-Rehman) and Lahori (Captain Abdul Wajid) groups and the defense offered by the Government (Sheikh Ghiass Muhammad and Dr. Syed Riaz-ul-Hasan Gillani). After consulting numerous experts on Constitution and many learned Muslim Scholars belonging to every schools of thought, the court rejected the challenge of Mirzais (Qadianis and Lahoris) and upheld the Ordinance issued by the Government of Pakistan. 

http://www.irshad.org/exposed/legal/pksumry.php

----------


## Snowwhite

Wat betreft de Qadianis:

The following are some of the difference between Islam and Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat ):

1.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) is based on the belief that Mirza was an improved second reincarnation of hazrat Muhammad(SAW).

2.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) rejects the concept of absolute Finality of Prophethood in hazrat Muhammad(SAW), as confirmed in Quran, Hadith, Sunnah of the Holy Prophet(SAW), Tradition of Companions, the writings of Muslim Scholars and personalities, and concensus of the entire Ummah for almost 1500 years.

3.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) maintains that Mirza Ghulam Qadiani was a Prophet (nabi and rasul) of God.

4.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) rejects the concept of completion of the revelations of Allah(SWT) in the Holy Quran.

5.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) holds that Mirza Ghulam Qadiani's revelations (Books) were on the same level as all prior revelations (Quran, Bible, Torah). In their view, simply following Quran and Sunnah, as Muslims have done since the beginning of Islam, is not a basis for living a righteous life and gaining the pleasure of the Creator. Interestingly, the Qadiani leadership has refused to allow a translation of these books, so that everyone may become familiar with the irrational teachings and contradictory claims of the founder of their organization.

6.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) rejects authentic Hadith based on Mirza's alleged revelations and teaches his personal interpretation of the Holy Quran. Qadiani (Ahmadiyya) leadership has forged several unauthentic translations of the Holy Quran to try to confuse and mislead uninformed individuals.

7.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) teaches that Jesus(pbuh) had been crucified, but did not die from his injuries. Instead, it advocates the view that Jesus(pbuh) recovered from his injuries, escaped to Kashmir (India), where he lived for another 86 years, and is buried there.

8.
Whereas Jesus(pbuh) is acknowledged as a great prophet of Allah in Islam, Mirza Ghulam took the liberty of making demeaning and vulgar remarks against him and his honored mother, rejected his miracles, belittled his mission and denied his return before the Day of Judgment. It is such unbecoming teachings that have resulted in hateful retributions by extremist Christians evangelical groups against Muslims, Prophet Muhammad(SAW), and Islam.

9.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) maintains that Mirza Ghulam Qadiani was "the promised Messiah". The Qadianis (Ahmadis) reject the advent of Jesus Christ(pbuh), son of Mary, as the Messiah, just before the Day of Judgment.

10.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) teaches that Mirza Ghulam Qadiani was also the promised Mahdi (guided one).

11.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) teaches that Mirza Ghulam Qadiani was also the expected Hindu lord, Krishna.

12.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) intollerantly declares the entire manking, except for those who naively accept the irrational notions and contradictory claims of Mirza Ghulam Qadiani, to be unbelievers and bound for hell. Qadiani leadership has announced all Muslims to be unbelievers and has forbidden its followers from wedding their daughters to Muslims, praying behind Muslims, and offering prayer on their deceased - be it a child or an adult.

13.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) teaches that struggle for freedom, independence and self-determination against the tyranny, extremism and oppression (Jihad) of those military powers that support Qadianism has been made Haraam.

14.
At its birth, being a protoge of the oppressive British Empire of the time, Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) required complete devotion and obedience to the British Government, as an article of faith. While freedom loving people around the globe were rising up against the British subjugation, Qadianis were being required to be willing to sacrifice their wealth, talent, and soul in the cause of the Crown. Britain is presently the headquarter of the Qadiani Movement.

15.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) holds two cities in India (Qadian) and Pakistan (Rabwah) as holy as Mekkah and Madinah. Qadianis (Ahmadiyya) are supposed to perform Hajj by attending their annual congregation, instead of visiting Mekkah.

16.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) maintains that Mirza Ghulam Qadiani was superior to all the Prophets(pbut) of Allah(SWT).

17.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) refers to the companions of Mirza Ghulam Qadiani as Sahaba and his wives as Mother of the Believers (Ummahatul Muminin).

18.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) advances the notion that many verses of the Holy Quran were revealed to Mirza Ghulam Qadiani and that many of the praises of Prophet Muhammad(SAW), mentioned in Quran, were really intended for Mirza Ghulam Qadiani.

19.
Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) claims Mirza's Mosque at Qadian (India) to be Masjid-ul-Aqsa. 

http://www.irshad.org/qadianism/differ.php

----------


## Snowwhite

Wat betreft de Lahoris:

* After the death of Mirza Ghulam Qadiani and the full disclosure of his writings in the first edition of the Qadiani books, a group of Qadianis, headed by Molvi Muhammad Ali Lahori, a high official and candidate for the leadership of the movement, split from the Qadiani (Ahmadiyya) cult and created an equally controversial faction called Lahoris. 

Lahoris have chosen to openly reject several of the declarations of the Qadiani (Ahmadi) mission. In particular, they reject the idea that Mirza Ghulam Qadiani was a prophet or a reincarnation of the Prophet Muhammad(SAW) and discredit the Qadiani doctrine that all Muslims who do not embrace Qadianism (Ahmadiyyat) become kafir.

As documented by Molvi Muhammad Ali in his book, The Split, Lahoris claim that these and other Qadiani doctrines are a testimony that Qadianis (Ahmadis) have drifted away from the "basic principles of Islamic faith" and have "laid down the basis of creating a breach within Islam itself", seeking to lay "the foundation of a new religion." These are pretty strong words from a former high-level Qadiani who could not follow the false teachings of Mirza Ghulam Qadiani beyond a certain point. 

Nevertheless, it is unfortunate that even after discovering the non-Islamic goals and teachings of Mirza Ghulam Qadiani, instead of rejecting all of his teachings, Lahoris decided to embrace and follow part of the doctrines of the false prophet and Messiah. Instead of clinging to the light of Islam, they too created a new sect and decided to fight for power for the Qadiani membership. We hope that they will be shown the light soon and be reminded of Allah(SWT)'s warning to the Muslims not to follow Satan and create sects to divide themselves. 

_Verily, those who divide their religion and break up into sects, you have no concern in them in the least. Their affair is with Allah, Who then will tell them what they used to do._
(The Holy Quran, Al-An'am, 6:159)

http://irshad.org/exposed/hide.php

----------


## Iznogoodh

> The Islamic explanation of the Jinn provides us with so many answers to modem day mysteries. Without the knowledge of this world, the Muslims would become like the non-Muslims and be running around looking for any old answer to come their way. So, who or what are the Jinn?


Enige arrogantie is geen enkele religie vreemd. Zeker de islam niet.

----------


## naam

> Enige arrogantie is geen enkele religie vreemd. Zeker de islam niet.



Nee, het is pragmatisch. Voor alles wat we nog niet weten is de djinn schuldig. 

Het heeft echter een nadeel zo te redeneren. Je zoekt niet meer naar alternatieven. Wetenschap binnen de medische moslimwereld is bijna nihil, alles wat niet verklaarbaar is, komt door de djinn.
100 jaar geleden waren meer ziekten onbekend en niet verklaarbaar. Daar werd toen een djinn als schuldige gezien. 
Gelukkig zijn er mensen die niet geloven in onzichtbare mannetjes en vrouwtjes en zoeken naar oorzaken van ziekten. 
Daardoor wordt er steeds meer duidelijk en zal de hoeveelheid djinns steeds kleiner worden.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die Iznogoodh, onze koffiedik kijker: 

_Snowwhite is een internet troll. Ze is, met andere worden, geestelijk gestoord. De meeste mensen komen hier om van gedachten te wisselen om om gewoon hun mening te geven. Maar Snowwhite komt met een heel andere instelling hier naar toe. Het idee dat ze je aan het lijntje kan houden en dat het je frustreert omdat je op eerlijke vragen geen antwoord krijgt vindt ze aantrekkelijk. Het is het resultaat van de behoefte om macht uit te oefenen. Het klinkt absurd, maar het is waar. Mensen kunnen zo zijn. 

Als je denkt dat dit geestelijke gebrek van Snowwhite iets is dat zich alleen op dit forum openbaart, dan vergis je je. Haar omgeving heeft dit zeer waarschijnlijk ook door. 
De sociale omgeving waarvan Snowwhite zegt dat die bestaat en dat ze erin verkeert is verzonnen. Enerzijds plaatst zij immers giftige opmerkingen aan het adres van 'westerse' vrouwen op de manier zoals die kenmerkend is voor religeiuze, islamitische fanaten. Het is de houding van een sektarische moslima die geen vrienden kan hebben buiten haar islamitische kring. Anderzijds doet ze alsof in harmonie leeft met een familie met 3 religies. Dat klopt gewoon niet. Ze liegt.

Stel nu dat ik ongelijk heb en dat Snowwhite steeds per ongeluk, zonder kwade bedoelingen, een rookgordijn om zichzelf heen heeft gelegd en er nu pas achter komt dat dit nergens toe dient en dat ze het misverstand met een paar worden kan ophelderen. Dan zou je verwachten dat ze in het volgend bericht zou aangeven wat er precies speelt.
Maar dat kan je vergeten. Dat bericht komt niet, ook niet in een PM. Ze blijft haar spelletje spelen._

Wat zie je vandaag in je glazen bol?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Iznogoodh
> 
> 
> Enige arrogantie is geen enkele religie vreemd. Zeker de islam niet.
> 
> 
> Nee, het is pragmatisch. Voor alles wat we nog niet weten is de djinn schuldig. 
> 
> Het heeft echter een nadeel zo te redeneren. Je zoekt niet meer naar alternatieven. Wetenschap binnen de medische moslimwereld is bijna nihil, alles wat niet verklaarbaar is, komt door de djinn.
> ...


In een ander verband heb ik de term parasitair gebruikt. Dat ging over niet-handjeschudden: parasiteren op andermans verdraagzaamheid. De uitdrukking op zich heb ik overigens eerder bij iemand anders op maroc.nl gelezen. 
Niet zozeer arrogant alswel opportunistisch parasitair. Meeliften op / genieten van de Westerse wetenschap wanneer dat goed uitkomt (wetenschappelijke wonderen van de koran), erop afgeven en tot non-wetenschap verklaren als de resultaten ongewenst zijn (ET). Dankbaar gebruik maken van alle verworvenheden van die wetenschap onder superieur verklaren van moslims aan niet-moslims omdat, inderdaad Iznogoodh: 



> Without the knowledge of this world, the Muslims would become like the non-Muslims and be running around looking for any old answer to come their way.


Erop afgeven dus. Veel slimmer om op de automatische piloot djinns tot oorzaak van onbekende verschijnselen te verklaren dan zoals die achterlijke niet-moslims doen futiel te harken naar "any old answer". Totdat zo'n gevonden "answer" met terugwerkende kracht ingezet kan worden ter meerdere eer en glorie van de koran. Voor de rest van de onverklaarbare verschijnselen fungeren nog steeds de djinns als verklaring. Tevreden leunen de moslims achterover. Eigenlijk zijn ze nooit overeind gekomen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> In een ander verband heb ik de term parasitair gebruikt. Dat ging over niet-handjeschudden: parasiteren op andermans verdraagzaamheid. De uitdrukking op zich heb ik overigens eerder bij iemand anders op maroc.nl gelezen.
> Niet zozeer arrogant alswel opportunistisch parasitair. Meeliften op / genieten van de Westerse wetenschap wanneer dat goed uitkomt (wetenschappelijke wonderen van de koran), erop afgeven en tot non-wetenschap verklaren als de resultaten ongewenst zijn (ET).


Ja Amerikaanse blanke creationisten die de ET verwerpen zijn ook parasieten, en hindoes in Nederland die in Bhuta's en preta's geloven zijn ook parasieten en liften mee op de westerse wetenschap.
De scientology kerk die zich sterk kant tegen het zo gemakkelijk uitschrijven van recepten van psychotropen zijn ook gestoorde profiteurs, en katholieken die aan uitdrijvingen doen zijn ook parasieten.

En ja de islamitische uitleg omtrent de eigenschappen van de djinn verklaren fenomenen zoals Maria verschijningen, hoe waarzeggerij werkt etc. Kennis daarvan nemen, kan je behoeden voor bijgeloof en afgoderij.

----------


## Rourchid

*Assalamu alaikom wa rahmatullaah,* 
*Dar-al-Ilm presenteert op zondag 14 juni in Rotterdam een primeur: het symposium De Duistere Wereld van de Djinn. Een wereld die verbonden is aan het onze en wier inwoners ook schepselen van Allah zijn, maar waar wij niets of nauwelijks iets van merken. Schepselen die onze huizen bewonen, ons voedsel delen en met ons meedrinken. Schepselen die onze gedachten, intenties, harten en lichamen kunnen benvloeden en daarmee ook onze gedragingen.*  
*Wie zijn deze djinns precies? Waar zijn ze uit geschapen? Welke soorten zijn er? Wat is hun rol binnen deze wereld en wat is hun manier van leven? Kunnen wij met hen in aanraking komen en hoe moeten wij ons opstellen tegenover hen? Kunnen zij schade aanrichten en zo ja, hoe kunnen wij ons hiertegen beschermen? Kunnen wij door hun bezeten raken en zo ja, hoe dan? Wat is het boze oog? Wat leert de Islam hierover en hoe vindt het zijn weg in het volksgeloof?* 
*Al deze vragen en nog veel meer zullen worden beantwoord en uitvoerig besproken tijdens het symposium. Er zal een wereld opengaan waar wij wel de notie van hebben, maar mogelijk nog niet de diepgaande kennis. Wees erbij en meld je snel aan!*  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roLwmkDVuFQ&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Symposium Duistere Wereld van de Djinn [Dar al-'Ilm][/ame] 


*Dar al-'Ilm - Instituut voor Islamstudies* 

redits to taziaatjuh

----------


## The_Reporter

*The Jinn & Human Sickness - Remedies in the Light of the Qur'aan & Sunnah*
Author: Dr. Abu'l-Mundhir Khaleel ibn Ibrahim Ameen.
Publisher: Darussalam (01-Jun-05)
Pages: 376 (Hardback)

----------


## Snowwhite

> The Jinn & Human Sickness - Remedies in the Light of the Qur'aan & Sunnah
> Author: Dr. Abu'l-Mundhir Khaleel ibn Ibrahim Ameen.
> Publisher: Darussalam (01-Jun-05)
> Pages: 376 (Hardback)



Download hier:

http://www.kalamullah.com/Books/The%...20Sickness.pdf

----------


## Charlus

> *The Jinn & Human Sickness - Remedies in the Light of the Qur'aan & Sunnah*
> Author: Dr. Abu'l-Mundhir Khaleel ibn Ibrahim Ameen.
> Publisher: Darussalam (01-Jun-05)
> Pages: 376 (Hardback)


Ik begrijp steeds minder waarom Wilders zich druk maakt.

----------


## sjaen

> Download hier:
> 
> http://www.kalamullah.com/Books/The%...20Sickness.pdf


joh, eerst schept ie djinns en dan stuurt ie een receptenboekje ter bestrijding van die gasten!! 
 :huil:

----------


## Rourchid

> joh, eerst schept ie djinns en dan stuurt ie een receptenboekje ter bestrijding van die gasten!!


Als jij vindt dat Dr. Abu'l-Mundhir Khaleel ibn Ibrahim Ameen de djinn geschapen heeft, dan moet je dat zelf weten.

----------


## Rourchid

*TO ACQUIRE FREEDOM FROM MATERIALISM*الوَاحِدُالأَحَدُ
*The One And Only*Significance:To acquire independence in the heart recite the above
name of Allah *Subhanahu Wa Ta'ala* 1000 times. The importance 
of material objects will depart from the readers heart.

----------


## Joesoef

> Download hier:
> 
> http://www.kalamullah.com/Books/The%...20Sickness.pdf



Interessant, blz 87. Wie trekt de conclusie?

----------


## naam

Symptomen van een jinn: "sitting on a toilet for a long time and talking to oneself?"

Dat is nog eens een wetenschappelijk werk.

Hoe bepaalt iemand dat iets zonder medical cause is?

Zoals al aangeven waren er 100 jaar geleden meer symptonen zonder "medical cause" dan nu.
En dat is nu net de crux, het is niet zo makkelijk aan te geven of iets zonder "medical cause" is zonder de juiste medische kennis en belangrijk is juist de voortgang van de wetenschap daarin.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Symptomen van een jinn: "sitting on a toilet for a long time and talking to oneself?"



Is zingen onder de douche wel kosher ?

----------


## naam

> Is zingen onder de douche wel kosher ?


Als het maar zonder medical cause is wel, of juist niet.  :verward:

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik begrijp steeds minder waarom Wilders zich druk maakt.


Ik begrijp het verband niet tussen Wilders en het boek The Jinn & Human Sickness.

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik begrijp het verband niet tussen Wilders en het boek The Jinn & Human Sickness.




Moslims die er van overtuigd zijn dat er Jinns in het keukenkastje leven kunnen nooit en te nimmer een bedreiging zijn voor wie dan ook, hooguit voor zichzelf.

----------


## Snowwhite

HET BOZE OOG

el 3ayn (arabisch)

Van het boze oog spreken we indien iemand schade toericht met behulp van zijn/haar oog.

Dit kan tot effekten leiden zoals de dood van een mens, het vee, verwoesten van gebouwen en gewas. 

Bewijs voor het bestaan van het boze oog uit de Koran:

_12:67 En hij zeide: "O mijn zonen, gaat niet door n poort binnen maar gaat door verschillende poorten binnen;_

In de tafsier van ibn kethier staat:

Allah says that Ya`qub, peace be upon him, ordered his children, when he sent Binyamin with them to Egypt, to enter from different gates rather than all of them entering from one gate. Ibn `Abbas, Muhammad bin Ka`b, Mujahid, Ad-Dahhak Qatadah, As-Suddi and several others said that he feared *the evil eye* for them, because they were handsome and looked beautiful and graceful. He feared that people might direct the evil eye at them, because the evil eye truly harms, by Allah's decree, and brings down the mighty warrior-rider from his horse. 

Meestal gebeurd dit (boze oog) door bewondering van iets vanuit afgunst en jaloezie, maar niet altijd, want men kan ook zichzelf schade toebrengen middels het boze oog, door zichzelf overdreven te bewonderen en men is natuurlijk niet jaloers op zichzelf:

De profeet (Allah's vrede en zegeningen zijn met hem) heeft gezegd: _Een ieder die iets ziet in zichzelf, of in zijn bezittingen of in zijn broeder, dat hij leuk vindt, laat hem bidden voor zegeningen voor dit, want het boze oog is echt._ (Overgeleverd door Ibn as-Soenni in Amal al-Yawm wa l-Laylah, p. 168; en door al-H'aakim, 4/216. Als Sah'ieh' geclassificeerd door al-Albaanie in al-Kalim at-Tayyib, 243.)

VOORKOMEN

Je kunt, indien je iemand ziet die je overmatig bewondert God vragen om die persoon te zegenen door te zeggen:

Allahoemma baarik fieh - O God zegen hem.
Allahoemma baarik fieha - O God zegen haar.

Voordat je de deur uitgaat kun je de volgende smeekbede zeggen tegen het boze oog:

A3oethoe biekaliemaatie Allaahie attaammaatie mien koellie shaytaanien wa haamah, wa mien koellie 3aynien laammah.

Ik zoek toevlucht in de Perfecte woorden van God tegen elke duivel en elk schadelijk ongedierte en tegen elk jaloers en afkeurend oog. 

Ayaatoel Koersie (2:255), soerat al Fatihah (1), soerat al-Falaq (113) en Soerat an-Naas (114), lezen uit de Koran, beschermt ook tegen het boze oog.

GENEZEN

Indien men weet wie het boze oog geworpen heeft dan kan men hem/haar vragen zich te ritueel te wassen met dit water, om hier vervolgens het 'slachtoffer' mee te wassen:

Aboe Dawoed heeft overgeleverd dat Aa-ieshah (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) gezegd heeft: _De persoon die het boze oog op iemand heeft geworpen, wordt bevolen om woedhoe-e (de kleine rituele wassing) te verrichten, vervolgens dient degene die getroffen is zich te wassen (met dat water)._ (Dit was als Sah'ieh' geclassificeerd door al-Albaanie in Sah'ieh' Abie Dawoed.)

Men kan ook roeqyah reciteren voor de getroffene:

De engel Gabriel (vrede zij met hem) deed roeqyah voor de profeet (Allah's vrede en zegeningen zijn met hem) en zei:

_Bismillaahi oerqieka min koelli shay-in yoe'dzieka, min sharri koelli nafsin aw ayni h'aasid Allaahoe yashfiek, bismillaahi oerqiek._

In de naam van Allah verricht ik roeqyah voor jou, tegen alles dat jou schaadt, tegen het kwaad van elke ziel of jaloers oog, moge Allah jou genezen, in de naam van Allah verricht ik roeqyah voor jou.

Je kunt zelf indien je getroffen bent je handen samen opheffen en in je handen soerat al Fatihah (1), Ayaatoel Koersie (2:255), soerat al-Falaq (113) en Soerat an-Naas (114), lezen, dan in je handen blazen en vervolgens je gehele lichaam vegen.

Bronnen:

Tafsier Ibn Kethier
Koran Nederlands
The Jinn and Human sickness 
http://www.uwkeuze.net/Artikelen/Ver...oze%20oog.html

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien.

----------


## sjaen

Wat is dat voor een onmens die Allah van jouw!

"because the evil eye truly harms, *by Allah's decree*, and brings down the mighty warrior-rider from his horse."

"Ik *zoek toevlucht in de Perfecte woorden van God* tegen elke duivel en elk schadelijk ongedierte en tegen elk jaloers en afkeurend oog."

----------


## Snowwhite

*Unintentional Casting of Evil Eyes*

Question:
Is it possible for someone to cast an evil eye unintentionally? What is the treatment for that? 

Answer:
As stated in the Hadith, the evil eye is a fact; no sooner does the eye-caster admires an object he sees - e.g., a human, an animal or a property - than his evil envious self visualizes some harm done to it. As a result, some sort of poisonous emissions affect the admired object, but by Allah‘s permission in terms of what is, not in terms of what ought to be. This could happen unintentionally; for instance, without being aware, a father may cast an evil eye on his son, wife or horse, etc.
For prevention of evil eye effects, once one admires an object, he must say blessing expressions, such as Imaa shaaallaah!/ (How admirable what Allah has willed!) and /laa hawla wa-laa quwwata illaa bil-laah/ (There is no might or power, except with Allah.) For elimination of evil eye effects, the eye- caster is to wash some parts of his body and have the wash-water poured on the object. 

A Fatwa by Al-Jibreen

----------


## Los

Ik ben uiteindelijk niet meer geweest, wie wel?

----------


## sjaen

Psychiater: Gebed helpt tegen kwaad

Charismatische groeperingen hebben oog voor ?duivelse invloeden?. Die zouden soms ook psychiatrische ziektebeelden kunnen verklaren.  AFP
reacties (30) print stuur artikel door


Christelijke psychotherapeuten en psychiaters debatteren over de zin van gebed tegen kwade machten. Moet je gebruik maken van bevrijdingsteams? Ik ken ook een moslimpsychiater die naar gebedsgenezers doorverwijst.

Christelijke clinten van psychotherapeuten en psychiaters blijken te vaak ervaring te hebben met 'bevrijdingspastoraat om het fenomeen te negeren, meent psychotherapeut Rens Filius uit Uithoorn. Bevrijdingspastoraat is het met behulp van gebed bevrijden van demonische machten; het fenomeen wint in orthodox-protestantse en pinksterachtige groeperingen terrein. Uit een onderzoekje onder Filius clinten bleek meer dan de helft ervaring te hebben met bevrijdingspastoraat, varirend van bidden tot een traject met een bevrijdingsteam. Maar welke plaats moeten therapeuten dit religieuze verschijnsel in hun praktijk geven?

Deze discussie is al oud, zegt Filius, maar laait opnieuw op omdat het bevrijdingspastoraat ook in gevestigde kerken meer ruimte krijgt. Het Evangelisch Werkverband van de Protestantse kerk in Nederland (PKN) bracht onlangs een boekje uit om het bevrijdingspastoraat, dat van oudsher vooral in charismatische kringen plaatsvindt, binnen de PKN op de agenda te zetten.

Psychiater Bart Sonnenschein houdt rekening met duivelse invloeden, zo blijkt uit zijn bijdrage in het laatste nummer van het tijdschrift van de Christelijke Vereniging voor Psychiaters, Psychologen en Psychotherapeuten, Psyche en Geloof. Als de klachten van een patint niet zijn te herleiden tot een psychiatrisch ziektebeeld, zouden er boosaardige krachten in het spel kunnen zijn. In zon geval wijst de therapeut de patint, naast zijn behandeling, door naar een pastor die ervaring heeft met bevrijdingspastoraat.

Ook beschrijft Sonnenschein hoe hij zelf eens een klein exorcisme uitvoerde. In kleine kring werd er gebeden en de bijbel gelezen. De negatieve krachten en stemmen werden in Jezus naam weggestuurd. Ik hoop aangetoond te hebben dat exorcisme zijn waarde kan hebben, mits op goede wijze toegepast. Dan werkt het mee aan het onder controle krijgen van psychiatrische klachten, schrijft Sonnenschein. Hij zegt zich ervan bewust te zijn de grenzen op te zoeken van rolverwisseling in een psychiatrisch contact, maar meent dat het op deze manier tot de mogelijkheden kan behoren. Sonnenschein wil niet nader ingaan op vragen over zijn stuk in Psyche en Geloof.

Je mag de rol van psychiater en geestelijke nooit verwisselen, vindt psychiater Harold van Megen in hetzelfde tijdschrift. Een psychiater moet binnen de medische discipline blijven. Hij mag een clint er wel op wijzen dat er andere ideen over een aanpak bestaan, maar iemand daadwerkelijk doorverwijzen gaat te ver.

Psychiater en filosoof Gerrit Glas keert zich in Psyche en Geloof tegen het bevrijdingspastoraat en waarschuwt voor het quasitherapeutische karakter ervan. Ook ziet hij psychische risicos voor de clinten. Doordat hun problemen worden geweten aan demonische machten in hunzelf, krijgen ze subtiel de schuld in de schoenen geschoven. Dit werkt ontregelend en kan klachten verergeren.

Psychotherapeut Filius herkent deze bezwaren. Zelf is hij geen negatieve effecten tegengekomen bij zijn clinten. Wel pleit hij voor meer onderzoek naar de effecten van bevrijdingspastoraat. Er zijn mensen die het methodisch toepassen. Dan moet je het ook methodisch evalueren. Ook pleit hij voor aandacht bij de intake voor de ervaring van clinten met bevrijdingspastoraat, omdat ze er vaak uit zichzelf niet over beginnen. Filius neemt met toestemming soms contact op met een bevrijdingspastor of -team. Dat doe ik ook als iemand naar een fysiotherapeut gaat, om te voorkomen dat het niet interfereert met de therapie. Dit is anders dan samenwerken, benadrukt hij. Als psychotherapeut hou ik me bij mijn eigen vak.

De woordvoerder van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Psychiatrie, waar ook Sonnenschein lid van is, zegt dat de vereniging geen officieel standpunt heeft in de discussie tussen de christelijke psychiaters. Wel laat zij weten dat iedere psychiatrische behandeling in principe wetenschappelijk verantwoord dient te kunnen worden.

Lees hier de bijdrage van Sonnenschein aan Psyche en Geloof en de reacties van collega-psychiaters.

 Trouw 2009, op dit artikel rust copyright.

Ben je ziek als je stemmen hoort?

Psychiaters moeten aandacht besteden aan het geloof en de cultuur van hun patinten, vindt Cor Hoffer, onderzoeker en trainer bij de instelling voor geestelijke gezondheidszorg (GGZ) Bavo Europoort. Hulpverleners brengen deze onderwerpen nu vaak niet te berde uit angst onwetend over te komen. Andersom zeggen patinten niet dat ze denken bijvoorbeeld door een djinn (boze geest) bezeten te zijn uit angst uitgelachen te worden, vertelt Hoffer.

Hij deed als cultureel antropoloog promotieonderzoek naar islamitische gebedsgenezers en hun clinten. Geloof en cultuur kunnen heel bepalend zijn voor het idee dat mensen hebben over hun ziekte en genezing. Je kunt iets diagnosticeren als psychose, maar in sommige culturen ben je helemaal niet ziek als je stemmen hoort. Je moet er daarom als therapeut zo snel mogelijk achter komen hoe een patint zijn klachten beleeft. Anders loop je volgens Hoffer het risico door slecht begrip en een gebrek aan vertrouwen je patint te verliezen, terwijl je blij moet zijn dat ze hun weg naar de reguliere zorg gevonden hebben. Van de mensen uit Hoffers onderzoek die islamitische gebedsgenezers bezochten, had tachtig procent al eerder een reguliere hulpverlener bezocht.

Ook voor de behandeling is het van belang te weten of een patint niet ook een gebedsgenezer bezoekt: als de patint zijn pillen niet wil nemen, kan dat op advies van een gebedsgenezer zijn.

Hoewel er open over geloof en eigen opvattingen gesproken moet worden, dient een hulpverlener duidelijk de grenzen te bewaren, benadrukt Hoffer. Doorverwijzen naar een gebedsgenezer gaat een stap te ver. Dan ben je als therapeut medeverantwoordelijk voor wat er gebeurt, terwijl we geen criteria hebben voor de betrouwbaarheid en werking van die praktijken. Als een therapeut mij vraagt naar een betrouwbare gebedsgenezer wijs ik hier altijd op.

De discussie zoals die zich afspeelt binnen de Christelijke Vereniging voor Psychiaters, Psychologen en Psychotherapeuten speelt ook in islamitische kringen, weet Hoffer. Ik ken een islamitische psychiater die doorverwijst naar een gebedsgenezer en daar afspraken mee heeft, en een ander die daar weer fel tegenstander van is omdat je daarmee buiten je beroepsveld treedt. Daarbij spelen overigens ook verschillende geloofsopvattingen een rol.

Volgens Hoffer ontbeert de GGZ een algemeen beleid op dit gebied. Formeel wijst de GGZ de gang naar alternatieve genezers niet af, maar worden contacten met zulke therapeuten afgehouden. Omdat reguliere therapeuten daar toch mee in aanraking komen via bijvoorbeeld islamitische patinten, proberen zij er zelf provisorisch een weg in te vinden. Dit leidt soms tot informeel en ad hoc contact.

Bavo Europoort besteedt aandacht aan deze dilemmas met een cursussen als intercultureel werken en religieuze geneeswijzen. Daarnaast werkt Hoffer aan een vervolgonderzoek naar de relatie tussen de GGZ en religieuze geneeswijzen.

Bevrijdingsconferentie

Bevrijdingspastoraat, het met behulp van gebed bevrijden van demonische machten, vindt plaats in allerlei vormen, van een op een contact met een pastor, in kleine kring, tot aan een bevrijdingsdienst of zelfs een massale bevrijdingsbijeenkomst. Onder de laatste categorie valt de conferentie die komend weekeinde plaatsvindt in de Evangelische gemeente De Schuilplaats in Ede. Organisatie van deze bevrijdingsconferentie, waar tegen de vijfhonderd mensen worden verwacht, is in handen van voorganger Wilkin van de Kamp uit Aalten en zijn bevrijdingsteam Geboren om vrij te zijn. Op de conferentie zal gebeden worden voor hen die occult belast en/ of gebonden zijn geraakt. Psychotherapeut Beek uit Geesbrug uitte in 2003 in Trouw kritiek op bevrijdingsbijeenkomsten van de Bereagemeenschap in Amsterdam. In zijn praktijk kreeg hij getraumatiseerde mensen die naar een bevrijdingssessie waren geweest.

Bron: http://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosofi...en_kwaad_.html

----------


## Joesoef

Een interessant verhaal over tovenarij, wetenschap, psychologie en on/terecht bijgeloof:

http://www.intermediair.nl/epaper/20...ndex.html#/32/

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Een interessant verhaal over tovenarij, wetenschap, psychologie en on/terecht bijgeloof:
> 
> http://www.intermediair.nl/epaper/20...ndex.html#/32/


Het nocebo-effect is niet helemaal nieuw  :blij:  :



> I remember going to the British Museum one day to read up the treatment for some slight ailment of which I had a touch - hay fever, I fancy it was. I got down the book, and read all I came to read; and then, in an unthinking moment, I idly turned the leaves, and began to indolently study diseases, generally. I forget which was the first distemper I plunged into - some fearful, devastating scourge, I know - and, before I had glanced half down the list of "premonitory symptoms," it was borne in upon me that I had fairly got it.
> I sat for awhile, frozen with horror; and then, in the listlessness of despair, I again turned over the pages. I came to typhoid fever - read the symptoms - discovered that I had typhoid fever, must have had it for months without knowing it - wondered what else I had got; turned up St. Vitus's Dance - found, as I expected, that I had that too, - began to get interested in my case, and determined to sift it to the bottom, and so started alphabetically - read up ague, and learnt that I was sickening for it, and that the acute stage would commence in about another fortnight. Bright's disease, I was relieved to find, I had only in a modified form, and, so far as that was concerned, I might live for years. Cholera I had, with severe complications; and diphtheria I seemed to have been born with. I plodded conscientiously through the twenty-six letters, and the only malady I could conclude I had not got was housemaid's knee.
> 
> I felt rather hurt about this at first; it seemed somehow to be a sort of slight. Why hadn't I got housemaid's knee? Why this invidious reservation? After a while, however, less grasping feelings prevailed. I reflected that I had every other known malady in the pharmacology, and I grew less selfish, and determined to do without housemaid's knee. Gout, in its most malignant stage, it would appear, had seized me without my being aware of it; and zymosis I had evidently been suffering with from boyhood. There were no more diseases after zymosis, so I concluded there was nothing else the matter with me. 
> I sat and pondered. I thought what an interesting case I must be from a medical point of view, what an acquisition I should be to a class! Students would have no need to "walk the hospitals," if they had me. I was a hospital in myself. All they need do would be to walk round me, and, after that, take their diploma.
> 
> 
> Then I wondered how long I had to live. I tried to examine myself. I felt my pulse. I could not at first feel any pulse at all. Then, all of a sudden, it seemed to start off. I pulled out my watch and timed it. I made it a hundred and forty-seven to the minute. I tried to feel my heart. I could not feel my heart. It had stopped beating. I have since been induced to come to the opinion that it must have been there all the time, and must have been beating, but I cannot account for it. I patted myself all over my front, from what I call my waist up to my head, and I went a bit round each side, and a little way up the back. But I could not feel or hear anything. I tried to look at my tongue. I stuck it out as far as ever it would go, and I shut one eye, and tried to examine it with the other. I could only see the tip, and the only thing that I could gain from that was to feel more certain than before that I had scarlet fever.
> 
> ...


Er is iets tegen te doen:



> I went to my medical man. He is an old chum of mine, and feels my pulse, and looks at my tongue, and talks about the weather, all for nothing, when I fancy I'm ill; so I thought I would do him a good turn by going to him now. "What a doctor wants," I said, "is practice. He shall have me. He will get more practice out of me than out of seventeen hundred of your ordinary, commonplace patients, with only one or two diseases each." So I went straight up and saw him, and he said:
> 
> "Well, what's the matter with you?"
> 
> I said:
> 
> "I will not take up your time, dear boy, with telling you what is the matter with me. Life is brief, and you might pass away before I had finished. But I will tell you what is NOT the matter with me. I have not got housemaid's knee. Why I have not got housemaid's knee, I cannot tell you; but the fact remains that I have not got it. Everything else, however, I HAVE got."
> 
> And I told him how I came to discover it all.
> ...

----------


## abdoeltje

hallo snowwhite, staat dat echt allemaal in de edele koraan.
Ik zie ook wel eens vliegen als ik te zwaar getafeld heb.....dan is de ginnnnn uit de flesssssssssss......

----------


## abdoeltje

herstel 
hallo snowwhite, staat dat echt allemaal in de edele koraan.
Ik zie ZE ook wel eens vliegen als ik te zwaar getafeld heb.....dan is de ginnnnn uit de flesssssssssss......

----------


## sjaen

Idee-fix

----------


## sjaen

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieuws-van-de-dag/274969-kerk-drijft-duivel-homojongen.html

totaal en reddeloos verknipt

----------


## The_Reporter

> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieuws-van-de-dag/274969-kerk-drijft-duivel-homojongen.html
> 
> totaal en reddeloos verknipt


Excessieven zijn in alle "gedachtestromen" aanwezig, bij de n meer dan bij de ander.

http://ilmstoke.org/#/next-course/4530585915

----------


## rapirapi

Onzichtbare entiteiten zullen er altijd zijn.

----------


## abdoeltje

> Goedemorgen Totaal,
> 
> Bedankt voor je link naar fire in the sky.
> 
> Kun je mijn vragen beantwoorden? Begin bij het begin: God is de Schepper.
> 
> Jouw posting samenvattend,
> 
> De duivel is geschapen als slang en van het begin af slecht. (De passages uit Jesaja en Ezechil handelen over mensen niet Satan).
> ...


Volgens mij is het (jins) allemaal bijgeloof, ik zie veel bijgeloof op islamitische forums.
Wat ik wel weet dat in een groot deel van het christendom in de vrije wil gelooft.
Volgens jou zou dat in de islam ook zo zijn, is dat zo!
Het is toch altijd inch`allah...als god het wil......men is onderworpen aan allah...submission!

----------


## Snowwhite

Abdoeltje,




> Volgens mij is het (jins) allemaal bijgeloof, ik zie veel bijgeloof op islamitische forums.


Het geloof in de djinn is geloof en geen bijgeloof. Bijgeloof zijn zaken die niet tot het geloof behoren (mumbo jumbo). 

Het bestaan van de djinn wordt bevestigd door:

-De Koran
-De soenna
-Waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen

Bijna alle levensbeschouwingen geloven in het bestaan van deze geestes wereld alhoewel de demonologie onderling kan verschillen.

In het boedhisme en hindoeisme vinden we o.a. het geloof in buta's en preta's.

In occulte en satanische kringen, het geloof in incubi en succubi.

In het christendom het geloof in demonen, zie het nieuwe testament Mattheus en Markus.




> Wat ik wel weet dat in een groot deel van het christendom in de vrije wil gelooft.
> Volgens jou zou dat in de islam ook zo zijn, is dat zo!
> Het is toch altijd inch`allah...als god het wil......men is onderworpen aan allah...submission!


De goddelijke voorbestemming (el Qadr), zowel het goede als het slechte ervan, is een onderdeel van geloof (Iman).

De voorbestemming houdt in dat God absolute Kennis heeft over alle zaken, of het nu het heden, verleden of de toekomst betreft, en dat er niets gebeurd dan door de wil van God.

_61:11 Er gebeurt geen ongeluk zonder toelating van God. En wie in God gelooft, - Hij leidt zijn hart. - En God heeft kennis van alle dingen._

Er is echter ook een vrije wil en het is aan ons om goede daden te doen en het kwade te bestrijden. We kunnen geen slechte dingen doen en ons dan verschuilen achter de voorbestemming. We zijn verantwoordelijk voor onze eigen daden. We geloven dat God alles van te voren weet en welke keuze wij als dienaar gaan maken. 

_57:22 Er gebeurt geen ongeluk op aarde of aan uzelf zonder dat het is opgetekend in het Boek voordat Wij het openbaren. Voorzeker - dat is gemakkelijk voor God_ 

Hij die gelooft dat de mens geen eigen wil heeft, gelooft dus dat bij alles wat hij denkt en doet, hij gedwongen wordt. Dit maakt hem tot een hulpeloos wezen, en dat zou dan inhouden dat hij niet verantwoordelijk is voor zijn daden. Dit is uiteraard onjuist. 

Hij die gelooft dat de mens een volledige vrije wil heeft, denkt dat hij zelf volledig zijn eigen levensloop kan benvloeden. Dit is ook onjuist, want er zijn vele dingen waar je geen macht over hebt, niemand kan ervoor kiezen om wel of niet geboren te worden, en niemand kan de dood tegenhouden als zijn tijd gekomen is.

De juiste mening is dat er zowel voorbestemming, als eigen wil bestaat. De mens kan zijn vrije wil gebruiken binnen de grenzen die God heeft bepaald. De mens kan kiezen tussen het goede en het kwade, maar kan niet de kleur van zijn ogen kiezen of de zon uit het westen laten opkomen.

----------


## Joesoef

> Het bestaan van de djinn wordt bevestigd door:
> 
> -De Koran
> -De soenna
> -Waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen



Ik ben heel benieuwd naar die waarnemingen, vertel hier eens meer over.

----------


## arifi

> Ik tast nog volledig in het duister! 
> 
> Wat weet ik van je:
> 
> De hel bestaat niet volgens jou:
> 
> The word(s) "hell" appears 95 time(s) in 95 verse(s) in Quran in Yusuf Ali translation.
> The word(s) "hell" appears 97 time(s) in 97 verse(s) in Quran in Shakir translation.
> The word(s) "hell" appears 103 time(s) in 102 verse(s) in Quran in Pickthal translation.
> ...



Snowwhite,het beste wat ik je kan aanraden is stoppen met je tijd te verdoen met heidenen,ongelovigen.
Natuurlijk geloven niet-moslims niet in de jinns.
En het is niet makkelijk om ze anders te doen denken.
Ze geloven u eenmaal niet in Allah's creatie.
Ieder mens is verplicht om te geloven in Allah's scheppingen
Een ieder die dat niet doet,gelooft simpelweg niet in Allah.
En is dus brandstof voor de hel.
De jinns zijn er nu eenmaal en leven tussen ons in deze wereld.
De profeet Sulaiman was hun baas en ze deden alles voor hem.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Natuurlijk geloven niet-moslims niet in de jinns.
> ()
> Ze geloven u eenmaal niet in Allah's creatie.
> Ieder mens is verplicht om te geloven in Allah's scheppingen
> Een ieder die dat niet doet,gelooft simpelweg niet in Allah.
> En is dus brandstof voor de hel.


Er is gelukkig nog gerechtigheid. Da's dan weer een hele troost.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Er is gelukkig nog gerechtigheid. Da's dan weer een hele troost.


He's just saying it like it is... Ik zie bij hem vrolijk- noch tevredenheid. Ongetwijfeld gaat zijn hart uit naar de ongelovigen zoals dat een barmhartig moslim betaamt.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Snowwhite,het beste wat ik je kan aanraden is stoppen met je tijd te verdoen met heidenen,ongelovigen.
> Natuurlijk geloven niet-moslims niet in de jinns.
> En het is niet makkelijk om ze anders te doen denken.
> Ze geloven u eenmaal niet in Allah's creatie.
> Ieder mens is verplicht om te geloven in Allah's scheppingen
> Een ieder die dat niet doet,gelooft simpelweg niet in Allah.
> En is dus brandstof voor de hel.
> De jinns zijn er nu eenmaal en leven tussen ons in deze wereld.
> De profeet Sulaiman was hun baas en ze deden alles voor hem.


Assalamoe 3aleikoem arifi

Dat niet-moslims in het algemeen niet in de jinn geloven is niet juist. Ze noemen het alleen anders, bijvoorbeeld bhuta's en preta's bij hindoes en boedhisten, demonen bij christenen.

Zie bijvoorbeel de homo-uitdrijvings video, daar hoop ik later op terug te komen.

Dan heb je nog mensen, die incubi (mannelijke djinns) of succubi (vrouwelijke djinns) oproepen.

Moge Allah SWT ons beschermen AMIEN

Alleen de rationalisten of materialisten (duitse filosofen/verlichting etc.) proberen het bestaan van de djinn te ontkennen.

Wat je tijd verdoen, je maakt een punt, alhoewel ik er zelf ook weer veel van leer, het is alleen zo, dat je zo minder gestructureerd studeert vind ik.

Wa salaam 
Sis Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Opmerking: 
Het geplaatste filmpje is om een ander geluid te laten horen, het vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening.
De inhoud, cijfers of gegevens kan ik niet verifieren.

Dit filmpje gaat over:

Het pushen van medicijnen via tv reclame. 
Het ontwikkelen van medicijnen voor psychiatrische problemen. 
100.000.000 mensen wereld wijd gebruiken (psychiatrische) medicatie.
De rol van psychiaters in het schrijven van recepten.
Bijwerkingen van medicijnen met soms dodelijke afloop.
374 disorders 
Psychiaters schrijven veel te snel een recept uit.

----------


## Joesoef

> De jinns zijn er nu eenmaal en leven tussen ons in deze wereld.



Voor iemand die ze ziet zijn ze echt maar of ze er ook zijn?

----------


## Joesoef

> Zie bijvoorbeel de homo-uitdrijvings video, daar hoop ik later op terug te komen.



Zoals ik het lees impliceer je hier dat homofilie voort komt uit bezetenheid. Hopelijk lees ik verkeerd, hoor graag hoe dat dan wel zit.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Alleen de rationalisten of materialisten (*duitse* filosofen/verlichting etc.) proberen het bestaan van de djinn te ontkennen.


 :Smilie: 

_Aan de wortel van elke probleem zit een Duitser. --Voltaire_

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Voor iemand die ze ziet zijn ze echt maar of ze er ook zijn?



Goya: _El Sueno de la razon produce monstruos (De slaap van de rede brengt monsters voort)_

----------


## Snowwhite

Opmerking: 
Het geplaatste filmpje is om een ander geluid te laten horen, het vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening.
De inhoud, cijfers of gegevens kan ik niet verifieren.

Dit filmpje gaat over:

DSM IV gids, diagnose, label/term, recepten, verzekeringsgeld.
"Chemical imbalance in the brains" niet bewezen.
50 procent van de zelfmoord plegers gebruikten medicatie.
FDA = Food and Drug Administration
Mogelijke belangenverstrengeling bij psychiaters 
PDUFA= Prescription Drugs User Fee Act 
Goedkeurings periode gedaald van 2 jaar naar 6 maanden

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amfP2ZK3BZk"]YouTube - Making A Killing: The Untold Story Of Psychotropic Drugging Pt 2[/ame]

----------


## Joesoef

> Goya: _El Sueno de la razon produce monstruos (De slaap van de rede brengt monsters voort)_


 :slaap:

----------


## Snowwhite

Opmerking: 
Het geplaatste filmpje is om een ander geluid te laten horen, het vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening.
De inhoud, cijfers of gegevens kan ik niet verifieren.

Dit filmpje gaat over:

SAD = Social Anxiety Disorder (shyness) medicatie: Paxil
Toename Bipolar disorder bij kinderen met 4000 procent sinds 1994 
De naam van Prozac is veranderd naar Sarafem (premenstrual dysphoric disorder)
De naam van Welbutron (antidepressivum) is veranderd in Zyban (tegen roken)
Cymbalta (antidepressivum) is veranderd in Yentreve (incontinentie problemen)
"A pil for every ill"
Het voorschrijven van medicatie is 'trial and error'.

----------


## Joesoef

> 



Wat probeer je nu te vertellen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Opmerking: 
Het geplaatste filmpje is om een ander geluid te laten horen, het vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening.
De inhoud, cijfers of gegevens kan ik niet verifieren.

Dit filmpje gaat over:

Clinical trial, testen van medicijnen.
Fase 1 Tolerability Toxicity
Fase 2 Effectiveness
Fase 3 Comparison with placebo
Fase 4 Post marketing documentation of side effects

Er is geen test om depressie te meten.
Cymbalta (antidepressivum) en zelfmoord gevallen.
Testperiode medicatie slechts 4 tot 8 weken.
Bijwerkingen worden vaak pas bekend nadat het medicijn op de markt is gebracht.
Bayou City Research: kinderen met psychische problemen kunnen vrijwillig meedoen aan onderzoek, dure medicatie wordt gratis verstrekt.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxvhvEfmf9s"]YouTube - Making A Killing: The Untold Story Of Psychotropic Drugging Pt 4[/ame]

----------


## maartenn100

Hey Snowwhite, lang geleden. Herinner je me nog? Nog altijd even fanatiek lees ik. Het is je gegund, maar niet overdrijven h :knipoog: .

Iets over mijn interpretatie over de Djin:

In het Nieuwe Testament van de Christenen in de Bijbel staat het volgende over Josua (swt), de profeet, waar ook Moslims geloven dat hij een belangrijk profeet was:

_"De duivel nam hem opnieuw mee, nu naar een zeer hoge berg. Hij toonde hem alle koninkrijken van de wereld in al hun pracht [9] en zei: ‘Dit alles zal ik u geven als u voor mij neervalt en mij aanbidt.’ [10] Daarop zei Jezus tegen hem: ‘Ga weg, Satan! Want er staat geschreven: “Aanbid de Heer, uw God, vereer alleen hem.”’ [11] Daarna liet de duivel hem met rust, en meteen kwamen er engelen om voor hem te zorgen" (Mt4:11-12)(_.

Er zijn nog andere Christelijke teksten die verwijzen naar Duivel, Duivels, Satan, enz...
Telkens blijkt dat Satan een naam, een beeld is om er _'de verleiding tot het kwade_' mee aan te duiden.

duivel: Het in de Willibrordbijbel gebruikte Griekse woord voor Duivel (diabolos) is in de lxx een vertaling van het Hebreeuwse satan. Daarmee werd oorspronkelijk de tegenstander of aanklager bij het gerecht bedoeld; vandaaruit ontwikkelde zich de betekenis van beproever; in Job 1,6-2,7 is de satan onder de hemelingen degene die namens God Job op de proef stelt. Langzamerhand ontwikkelde zich het idee van de satan als vijand van God.
'Diabolos' komt ook in het woord 'diaboliseren' = de ander slecht praten.

Waarbij telkens in deze teksten een waarschuwing staat deze verleiding uit de weg te gaan (Satan te erkennen want de Satan 'gebeurt' in vele gedaanten). Het juiste Pad te kiezen (zie de Heilige Boeken).


En volgens mij is dus goed om het beeld van 'de Djin', 'Satan' of 'Duivel' als de verpersoonlijking (het geven van een gezicht) aan Het Kwaad te zien. De Duivel, de Djin staat voor: onrecht, chaos, vernedering, ongelijkheid, valsheid, leugens, oneerlijkheid, armen bestelen enz...

Waar dat gebeurt, Snowwhite,
Daar IS de Djin aanwezig. Daar moet de Weg van God worden gebracht.

Terwijl 'God' en 'Heer' en 'Engel' in de Bijbel beelden zijn, die ook niet concreet materieel in de werkelijkheid moeten worden gezocht, maar geestelijk staan voor: recht, goedheid, rechtvaardigheid, een juist oordeel, vriendelijkheid, broederschap, zusterschap, het opkomen voor het recht van de armen enz..." 

Volgens mij is dat in de Koran niet anders dan in de Bijbel.


Dus als je de beeldtaal begrijpt, begrijp je volgens mij de boodschap wanneer je niet letterlijk in je omgeving op zoek gaat naar een echte bestaande Djin, die je zou kunnen zien, horen en voelen.

Je zou niks vinden, en men zou je als een dwaas kunnen beschouwen omdat je de boodschap uit de Heilige boeken niet begrijpt. Je leest oppervlakkig en begrijpt de beeldtaal niet. 

De Djin is ook het zinledige in de werkelijkheid. De van zin en God verlaten wereld. De waterloze woestijn. De woeste vlakte waar roofdieren loeren op bloed, daar is de Djin. 
De vruchtbare aarde, de helpende hand, daar is Allah, daar is God, daar is JHWH.

De Djin is net als de Engel (de tegenpool) een 'geestelijk' verschijnsel, en bestaat enkel als beeld voor Het Kwaad in de wereld. Om niet na te volgen, je er niet door te laten verleiden.

Regelmatig staat in de bijbel dat _'het volgen van de Satan leidt naar de_ dood'. 
Wat ook hier beeldend moeten worden gezien. Onrecht, valsheid, oneerlijkheid leiden naar een onheilzaam leven. 

De beschrijvingen staan in de boeken waarvoor die Satan, die Djin allemaal staat en waar je dus best weg van blijft (nogmaals: leugens, bedrog, oneer, wraak, geweld enz...).

vriendelijke groeten,
Maarten

----------


## Snowwhite

> Hey Snowwhite, lang geleden. Herinner je me nog? Nog altijd even fanatiek lees ik. Het is je gegund, maar niet overdrijven h .


Uiteraard, ben ik jou niet vergeten Maarten, ik weet bijna nog iedere letter die je aan mij geschreven hebt............




> Iets over mijn interpretatie over de Djin:
> 
> In het Nieuwe Testament van de Christenen in de Bijbel staat het volgende over Josua (swt), de profeet, waar ook Moslims geloven dat hij een belangrijk profeet was:
> 
> "De duivel nam hem opnieuw mee, nu naar een zeer hoge berg. Hij toonde hem alle koninkrijken van de wereld in al hun pracht [9] en zei: Dit alles zal ik u geven als u voor mij neervalt en mij aanbidt. [10] Daarop zei Jezus tegen hem: Ga weg, Satan! Want er staat geschreven: Aanbid de Heer, uw God, vereer alleen hem. [11] Daarna liet de duivel hem met rust, en meteen kwamen er engelen om voor hem te zorgen" (Mt4:11-12)(.
> 
> Er zijn nog andere Christelijke teksten die verwijzen naar Duivel, Duivels, Satan, enz...
> Telkens blijkt dat Satan een naam, een beeld is om er 'de verleiding tot het kwade' mee aan te duiden.
> 
> ...


Om het kort samen te vatten, jij interpreteert de djinn als zinnebeeldig. De djinn als het kwade en engelen als het goede wat men kan doen aan daden in de wereld.

Dat klopt niet want,

-de djinn is geschapen uit vuur, dus een creatie van God

Koran:
_51:56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen.

15: 27 En Wij hadden voorheen de djinn uit vlammend vuur geschapen._

-er zijn ook goede djinns, dus de djinn kan nooit een metafoor voor kwade daden zijn.

Koran:
_15:1 Zeg: "Het is aan mij geopenbaard dat een groep der djinn heeft geluisterd (naar de Koran), en zij zeiden: 'Waarlijk, wij hebben een wonderbaarlijke verkondiging gehoord! 
15:2 Die tot rechtschapenheid leidt; daarom hebben wij er in geloofd, en wij zullen stellig niemand met onze Heer vereenzelvigen._ 

-de djinn heeft nageslacht, slechte daden hebben geen 'nageslacht'.

Koran:
_ 18:50 (Gedenk de tijd) toen Wij tot de engelen zeiden: "Buigt voor Adam", zij bogen, doch Iblies niet. Hij was n der djinn, derhalve was hij ongehoorzaam aan het gebod van zijn Heer. Zult gij hem en zijn nageslacht tot vrienden nemen, terwijl zij uw vijanden zijn? Slecht is het loon der onrechtvaardigen._

----------


## maartenn100

Ten eerste Snowwhite heb ik respect voor hoe jij het ziet. Ik hoop dat je dat andersom voor mij ook kunt opbrengen. 
Persoonlijk geloof ik niet in een materialistische zienwijze van Djins en Engelen zoals je andere zaken in de wereld kan zien goed is voor je geloof, Snowwhite. Net zoals 'God' of Allah of JHWH geestelijke beelden oproept. Een materialistische betekenis aan God geven is ook verkeerd, denk ik.

In het materialisme (de materile en concrete wereldkijk op de dingen) is geen plaats voor God. Dus ook niet voor Engelen of Djins. In de 'zielswereld' of geloofswereld wel.

Het is een oude traditie in de Christelijke theologie om te weten dat alle spreken over God _zinnebeeldend_ is. Geestelijk. God zelf, daar kunnen we niet bij met onze woorden.

Moslims beschrijven dit zelf ook over Allah: (God voor de Christenen)

_ Hij is God als enige. God de eeuwige. Hij heeft niet verwekt en is niet verwekt en niet n is aan Hem gelijkwaardig.' (Koran, 112:1-4)_ 

Waarmee eigenlijk gezegd wordt dat wij Allah (God voor de Christenen en JHWH voor de joden) niet kunnen gelijkstellen met iets wat wij kennen.
Enkel de teksten doen een poging daartoe om er voor mensen begrijpbare beschrijvingen aan te geven. Meestal gaat het dan over navolgen van ethische regels, rechtvaardig en goed gedrag. 

Zo geldt dat evenzeer voor Engelen en Djins, geloof ik. Het 'geboren zijn uit een laaiend vuur' is ook beeldend op te vatten met vuur als teken van waaruit kwaad geboren wordt. (Vuur en Hel zijn symbolen van wat slecht is voor de mens) 

In sommige tradities, bij joden, bij een aantal protestanten, in sommige liturgische teksten, zou het ons zelfs niet toe komen de naam God uit te spreken. En dus is het behelpen met mensentaal: we hebben wel niets anders. Woorden, uitdrukkingen, verhalen waarvan we weten, ervaren, geloven dat ze waarheid raken. Waarheid raken, niet grijpen. Niet zomaar om het even welke woorden of beelden: het is niet heleml relatief, het is niet slechts beeldspraak. Het zijn wel beelden die spreken, die ons op weg zetten naar waarheid. Un mystre, cest ce quon na jamais fini de comprendre, 

Ten tweede vertrek ik vanuit een Bijbelse traditie (opvoeding) en jij vanuit een Koranische traditie. (vermoed ik, tenzij je later bekeert bent).
Beide tradities beschrijven De duivel anders. 
In de Christelijke bijbel wordt de duivel altijd voorgesteld als een _'op de proef stellen van de rechtvaardige mens'_ of die nu Christen, Moslim, Humanist ofz. is.
Ook voor de Oud-Christelijke betekenis van 'God' is geen letterlijk visueel concreet beeld op te noemen.
Het zijn beschrijvingen van mensen (in de Bijbel) en voor mensen (in de Koran).

----------


## maartenn100

Ik geef nog een voorbeeld, Snowwhite.
Stel iemand die je kent zegt: "kom we gaan die arme bestelen, of hem een leugen vertellen..." (waardoor hij of zij er nog slechter aan toe zal zijn)

Wel, Snowwhite,_ herken dan de Jinn (Djinn) waar je hem ziet, zodat je kan doen wat Allah (God) van je vraagt_.

Volg na het erkennen van deze gedaante van de Djinn bij je vriend of vriendin De Juiste Weg en zeg tegen je kennis: "nee, ik ga hem/haar iets geven, doe jij dat ook maar, hij of zij heeft misschien honger" (Zakaat geven)

Maar gaan zitten zoeken naar een echte Djinn in de wereld, is je eigen geloof niet au srieux nemen. Is de beeldtaal letterlijk nemen en absoluut niet begrijpen wat bedoeld wordt met de heilige teksten. Waardoor je de ware gedaanten van de Djinn in de wereld niet ziet en dus ook je geloof niet goed uitoefent, want op zoek bent naar een materieel wezen.
Dat zou 'zonde' zijn.

Bestudeer de teksten juist, Snowwhite. Zo kan je je geloof ook juist uitoefenen en niet letterlijk je tijd verspillen door te zoeken naar materile wezens, terwijl de Djinn zich recht voor je ogen in een moeilijk herkenbare gedaante (enkel voor de wijzen herkenbaar) voordoet.
(in het voorbeeld is de wil tot het bestelen van zelfs een arme, om er plezier aan te beleven, bvb. een gedaante van de Djinn.)

----------


## Rourchid

als je bij iemand komt die roeqya doet en die bijvoorbeeld het volgende zegt:

"Alhamdoelilahie rabiel3alamien arra7manie ra7iem maliekie jauwmie dien teb teb teb iejaka na3boedoe wa iejaka nasta3ien tebest tebest tebest iehdiena sieratal moestaqien sieratalladhiena an3amta 3alaihiem tumtem tumtem en verder"

Als je hem dus af en toe zachter iets hoort zeggen, dan moet je ook gelijk wegwezen.

Je hebt drie soorten mensen die roeqya doen:
1) de persoon die het betrouwbaar doet volgens de Koran en soenah, zonder innovaties.

2) de zogenaamde moeshahwidhien, die roeqya doen in samenwerking met de djinns (niet zuiver, zit shirk in)

3) de zogenaamde refkies (menselijke duivel). Als een marokkaanse vrouw dan bij hem binnenkomt en zegt "ah refkie ze hebben bij mij si7r gedaan en ik heb gehoord dat je dat bij mij weg kan halen en ik geef je daar duizend euro voor". Dan zegt deze man "ga maar even zitten in die kamer en dan kom ik over 10 minuten naar je toe". Hij verdwijnt dan in een kamer en roept de leider van de djinns op voor hulp. De leider van de djinns zegt dan tegen hem "als je wil dat ik je help dan moet je nu soezoed voor mij doen". Of hij zegt hem dat hij de Koran moet verscheuren en erop gaan plassen. Of die leider van de djinns zorgt ervoor dat er in die kamer voor een korte duur een varken is waar hij soezoed voor moet doen. Als hij die da(a)d(en) gedaan heeft dan zegt de leider van de djinns tegen hem "en nu ga ik je pas helpen". 

redits to SportFreak

----------


## Rourchid

De djinns die voornamelijk bezig zijn met het bezeten van mensen en die ongelovig zijn die zijn gek op onreine dingen, zoals ontlasting, urine, varkens, ziena, onreinheden e.d. 
En alles waar de Koran en soenah schoon over spreken, dat haten de djinns, bijvoorbeeld musk, nigellezaadolie, ko7l e.d.

Als je die laatste zaken dan gebruikt tijdens bijvoorbeeld een roqyasessie, dan merk je dat die djinn helemaal doordraait. Ik zal een voorbeeld laten zien van een djinn die helemaal gek wordt en het liefst het lichaam wil verlaten.

Wat ik wel alvast kan zeggen is dat als je zuiver de Koran leest met smeekbedes die bekend en betrouwbaar zijn dan verbrandt dat de djinn sowiezo. Als je dan nog de voorhoofd pakt van de persoon die bezeten is en dan Koran leest, dan maak je de Djinn helemaal gek. En als je de voorhoofd pakt, Koran leest en na elke soerah of vers blaast in de gezicht van de bezetene of oor dan verbrandt hij zo erg, dat hij het liefst het lichaam uit wil springen.

De reden dat de meeste djinns dat nog niet doen gelijk na de eerste keer heeft te maken met het feit dat de djinn bang is. Hij was namelijk gestuurd door de leider van de djinns om te werken voor de sa7ier (tovenaar, de man die de meesten refkie noemen). Hij mag nooit maar dan ook nooit dat lichaam verlaten, doet hij dat wel dan wordt hij afgemaakt door de duivels. En daar is hij vaak bang voor.

Om een influistering bij vele mensen weg te halen het volgende:

"velen als ze rare verschijnselen bij zichzelf merken dan raken ze in paniek dat er bij hun si7r is gedaan. Ze gaan dan nadenken wie bij haar si7r heeft gedaan. Er ontstaan dan valse beschuldigingen gebouwd op vermoedens. Wat ik hier recht wil zetten is dat het niet altijd zo hoeft te zijn dat als iemand bezeten is, dat het door si7r komt. Wat ontzettend veel voorkomt, en dat weten maar weinig mensen, is dat in de meeste gevallen een djinn in een mens komt als de mens naar het toilet gaat. 

Dit omdat het toilet heerlijk is voor de djinns, daar zijn ze graag. Als een mens daar dan komt en de bekende smeekbede niet zegt bij binnenkomst en eruit stappen dan is er een kans dat een djinn in die mens komt. Door deze smeekbede te zeggen kan geen enkele djinn in het lichaam van de mens komen als hij naar het toilet gaat. Ook hebben geleerden geadviseerd dat je niet onnodig lang op het toilet moet blijven. 

Ook kan een djinn in een persoon gaan als jij als mens een andere djinn onrecht aandoet. Als je dat doet dan pakken de djinns je terug. Waarom? Omdat jij een familielid gedood hebt zonder dat je dat wist. En deze manier komt ook vaak voor.

Daarom adviseert de Islam je om in alle gevallen met bismillah te beginnen. Door dit te zeggen wordt je onder andere beschermd tegen het kwade van de djinns. Een djinn kan overal liggen en zitten. Zelfs in de gootsteen. Als je dan heet water laat lopen en je zegt geen bismillah dan kan je een djinn verbranden, waardoor de anderen wraak op je komen nemen. Zeg je bismillah dan gebeurt er niets.

Ga je van een hoog iets naar beneden springen en je zegt geen bismillah dan kan je een djinn verwonden. De anderen komen dan wraak in je nemen of je extreem lastig vallen. Door bismillah te zeggen voor het springen, gebeurt er niets.

Ook kan het zijn dat je een bepaalde dier, zoals een slang, kikker of ander dier doodt, terwijl het een djinn was. Doe je dat, dan kan het zijn dat je de volgende dag verlamd wakker wordt doordat andere djinns wraak op je komen nemen doordat je hun familielid gedood hebt.

En al deze gevallen heb ik van heel dichtbij meegemaakt, daarom dit advies naar jullie toe. Zeg bij alles in het begin "bismillah". In het toilet uiteraard niet. 

redits to SportFreak

----------


## Rourchid

Ik ben bezeten, maar bid niet, zal ik daar problemen door ondervinden

De shaitan, leider van de djinns en de ongelovige djinns houden van onreine zaken. Alles wat binnen de Islam mooi en goed is, is bij hun slecht en vies. Alles wat bij de Islam slecht en vies is, is bij hun goed, schoon en gewild.

Ontlasting, urine, varkens, muziek, menstruatiebloed, ontucht, niet bidden, bloedvergieten, shirk, ongeloof en bloed zijn onder andere zaken waar ze echt op kwijlen en het liefst de hele dag ermee bezig zijn of erin zwemmen.

Musk, nigellezaadolie, bidden, Koran, oprechte zuivere aanbidders van Allah, engelen, halalhuwelijken, vrome man en vrouw die met elkaar gemeenschap hebben, vrouw die hoofddoek draagt, mensen die gehoorzaam zijn aan Allah en de profeet Mohamed salla Allahoe 3aleihie wa salaam zijn allemaal zaken waar ze een gruwelijke hekel aan hebben. Iemand dat doet of gebruikt, zijn ze een beetje angstig voor. Sterker nog, ze weten dat ze niet veel uit kunnen halen bij deze mensen. 

Als een persoon een djinn in zich heeft, oftewel bezeten is en hij of zij houdt zich bezig met die eerst genoemde onreine zaken, dan kan dat er toe leiden dat de djinn in dat lichaam groter en sterker wordt. Op het moment dat je bezig houdt met zaken die Allah swt verafschuwt, voedt jij de djin, want dat is namelijk zijn brandstof. Hoe groter hij in je wordt, hoe meer hij je kan benvloeden en hoe meer hij in staat is om jou te sturen. Hoe meer jij je bezig houdt met zoals de hier bovengenoemde schone en zuivere zaken, hoe kleiner hij in je wordt. Sterker nog, hij wordt zo klein als een mosterdzaadje. Het enige wat hij kan doen is af en toe je huidje omhoog drukken, meer niet. Kortom, er is een verband tussen de daden die jij verricht en de kracht en macht die de djin ermee kan verkrijgen.

Dit kan er toe leiden dat de persoon die bezeten is en noch o.a. de gebeden op tijd verricht angstig word gemaakt door de influisteringen van de duivels en geesten. Als er sprake is van doeleinden met betrekking tot si7r dan zal men zien dat de bezetene sterk de richting opgaat van wat de tovenaar in zijn werking heeft gesteld en of geschreven heeft, met de wil van Allah swt. Als de bezetene dan angst wordt ingeboezemd en de djin merkt dat op, dan gaat er via de djinn een signaal naar de tovenaar. Vervolgens ziet de tovenaar dat als een positieve vooruitgang voor het gevraagde, die zal het dan nog erger maken, met de wil van Allah swt.

Op zich is dit allemaal niet meer dan logisch. Dit vanwege het volgende;

Elke mens weet dat hij of zij geschapen is om God te aanbidden. Je kunt op zijn minste Allah swt aanbidden d.m.v. je gebeden op tijd te verrichten. Het gebed is essentieel, want het is namelijk de verbinding tussen jou en God. Als je deze verbinding verbreekt, dan word je aan je lot overgelaten en je zult zien dat je gaat zwemmen in allerlei angsten, depressies, influisteringen, onzekerheden, onrust en ongelukkigheid.


Je moet weten dat als je God vergeet, dan vergeet God jou. God heeft jou en mij niet nodig, wij hebben Hem nodig. Door op zijn minst voor hem te bidden zorgt voor veel voordelen:

- rust
- vergeving van zondes
- leiding
- kans op het paradijs
- verkoeling voor de ogen
- genezing van ziektes in het hart (als je het oprecht doet)
- last van de schouders af
- twijfels die weg gaan
- weerhouding van grote zondes.
- Rechtstreeks contact met God
- Soezoed (neerknieling, de plaats dat een persoon het dichtste bij God is, ideaal om smeekbedes te doen)

Daarnaast is het zo dat het gebed het eerste is waar je op aangesproken wordt op de Dag der Opstanding. Is je gebed in orde, dan pas wordt er gekeken naar je andere goede daden. Is het gebed niet in orde, dan wordt er gekeken naar de vrijwillige gebeden die dan de gemiste verplichte gebeden moeten aanvullen, is het dan nog niet in orde dan is de persoon geruineerd en wordt zijn eindbestemming al bekend.

Een persoon kan geen imaan (innerlijke geloof) hebben als hij niet bidt. Het gebed opent de deur tot het verkrijgen van Imaan.

Zie het als volgt:

Ik rijd op een snelweg, ik voel me ongelukkig, depressief, wanhopig en angstig en ik weet dat ik zo een splitsing in de weg ga krijgen. Op een gegeven moment sta ik stil net voor de splitsing. Mijn verstand zegt mij dat ik de rechterweg moet nemen, mijn gevoel zegt de linkerweg. De rechterweg is de weg van rust, permanente geluk, standvastigheid, zegeningen en barmhartigheid. De linkerweg de weg van onrust, depressie, wanhoop, angst, shirk, onwetendheid en twijfels. Op de linkerweg staan een groepje duivels naar je te gebaren dat je die weg moet volgen, ze beloven je veel moois, spannends en aanzien.

De stap is moeilijk en je twijfelt. Je pakt een pen en papier en zet de voordelen en nadelen op papier. Na tien minuten ben je eruit, geeft gas en staat voor een spoorboom die naar de rechterweg moet leiden. Daar wordt je gevraagd naar je geloofsgetuigenis en daar wordt je gevraagd naar wie je het meeste houdt. Na het oprecht opzeggen van de geloofsgetuigenis en het met standvastigheid zeggen dat je van Allah en de profeet salla allahoe 3aleiehie wa salaam meer houdt dan van wie dan ook, gaat de spoorboom open. Je merkt dat de zegeningen, barmhartigheid en rust liggen achter het een maand oprecht en op tijd bidden. Met plezier doe je dat, ook al weet je dat het in het begin zwaar en moeilijk is. Het is logisch dat het zwaar en moeilijk is in het begin. Je hart, lichaam en verstand zijn andere dingen gewend.

Zo moet je het ook ongeveer zien in het echte leven. De eerste stap is moeilijk, maar vervolgens zal je zien dat je krijgt wat je beloofd is, namelijk het permanente geluk.

Als je op een gegeven moment oprecht bidt en dingen leert over je geloof, dan merk je dat je niet meer bang bent voor iets. Je hart zit vol imaan, deze neemt toe door het doen van goede daden en neemt af door het plegen van zondes, je hebt zelfvertrouwen, je bent standvastig in je gebeden en je hebt je vertrouwen volledig op Allah gesteld. Als hij je wil beproeven met een ramp, dan is het welkom, wil Allah je begunstigen met mooie dingen dan ben je Allah dankbaar en vermeerdert het je aanbiddingsdrang.
Jij weet ook dat als iemand jouw iets slechts wil aandoen, dat er niets zal gebeuren dan datgene wat Allah voor je bepaald heeft. Zodra je merkt dat er een vervelende djinn in je zit, dan ga je je aanbidding versterken. Je doet dit met zelfvertrouwen, plezier en enthousiasme. Die djinn in je heeft geen kans of mogelijkheid om iets te doen.


Door jouw zelfvertrouwen in Allah en omdat je Hem erkent hebt als jouw Heer, weet je dat elke seconde dat de djinn in jouw zit een grote onrecht is. Jij wordt daar op de dag der opstanding volledig voor beloond, sterker nog het kan de aanleiding zijn dat je het paradijs makkelijk in zal gaan.

Een persoon die daarentegen niet bidt, bezeten is, die heeft ellende in deze wereld en de ellende in het hiernamaals zal nog erger zijn, als zij dat maar wisten.

Daarom is mijn advies naar elke broeder en zuster op deze topic, dit omdat ik van jullie allen houd omwille van Allah, om te beginnen met het op tijd bidden. Je zal er zeker gelukkig door worden als je het goed doet. Van mij hoef je alleen nog maar te beginnen met bidden, de rest doe je stap voor stap.

Ook is het mooie van het gebed dat als jij komt te overlijden tijdens een aardbeving, overstroming of andere ramp, dat je dan sterft als martelaar. Het paradijs is dan voor jouw geschreven. 

redits to SportFreak

----------


## Rourchid

Si7r tafrieq

Si7r tafrieq is voodoo die toegepast wordt om een man en vrouw van elkaar te laten scheiden. Dit als hoofddoel en als subdoel om de vrager van si7r dan vervolgens met de man te laten trouwen. 

Deze vorm van voodoo komt erg veel voor. Vaak wordt het gedaan uit wanhoop, afgunst, jaloezie of uit lustverlangens. Deze vorm van si7r is erg gevaarlijk als het werkt.

Je hoeft hier niet altijd iets voor te eten, vaak word er ook een soort vloeistof gebruikt die de persoon moet uitstrooien op een plaats waar de persoon zeker over heen gaat lopen. De djinn blijft dan bij de persoon totdat hij of zij een intense schrik krijgt of extreem woedend wordt. Dan springt de djinn de lichaam binnen en gaat zijn best doen om het doel te verwezenlijken.

Het is dan nog afhankelijk van waar de djinn zich voornamelijk gaat bevinden in het lichaam. Hij kan gewoon constant door de bloedvaten gaan zwerven of in de onderbuik. Of, en dat is de gevaarlijkste en de effectiefste plek voor ze, in een gedeelte van de hersenen waar de djinn alles stuurt bij jouw. Zowel je gevoelens als de lusten.

Het lijkt dan alsof een persoon zijn persoonlijkheid om de paar minuten verandert. De ene vijf minuten is hij een aardige en lieve persoon, na vijf minuten verandert hij in een monster. En dan is hij weer tien minuten vriendelijk en daarna weer aardig en zo gaat het door.

Elke beweging die de vrouw maakt en die hem niet aanstaat volgens zijn begeertes is slecht. Als zij normaal serieus een glas drinken aangeeft, dan kan het zijn dat als zij een dag later datzelfde glas met een lach aangeeft dat hij helemaal doordraait. Net alsof zij vier ruiten in huis heeft gegooid en Euro 10.000 euro is kwijtgeraakt buiten. Zo erg, er ontstaan spanningen om de kleinste zaken. De persoon die dan bezeten is van de twee, die haat de andere partij meer dan dat hij of zij van hem of haar houdt. Alles vind hij irritant en om alles moet er ruzie gemaakt worden. Zodra hij weer buiten is alleen, dan is hij weer rustig. Als de man dan bezeten is, en de vrouw legt haar hand op zijn lichaam dan krijgt hij een vies gevoel door zich heen. En als de vrouw dan gemeenschap wil hebben met haar man, dan zorgt de djinn die in de hersenen zitten, dat zijn penis niet omhoogkomt. Wat zij ook doet en welke verleidelijke bewegingen zij ook doet, hij gaat niet omhoog. Dit wordt door de djinn gedaan op die speciale plaats in de hersenen. Dit wordt gedaan om elkaar zwaar te irriteren en na een periode dat ze alleen nog maar denken aan scheiden. Het doel waarvoor si7r werd gedaan.

Als de vrouw bezeten is en de djinn zit in haar hersengedeelte, dan zal de man als hij met zijn ding in de vagina van de vrouw zitten de vrouw geen enkele lustgevoel kunnen bezorgen. Het is voor de vrouw alsof de man met een stuk karton over haar onderbuik gaat. Ze voelt helemaal niets. De man gaat dan echt het gevoel krijgen "dit vind ik niet leuk, net of ik met een opblaaspop gemeenschap heb, ik krijg geen feedback of een gevoel van genot". Deze man wordt het dan op een gegeven moment ook zat en heeft dan geen zin om haar nog te benaderen. De ene irritatie na de andere hoopt zich op, totdat ze in huis gaan leven als broer en zus die elkaar negeren of ze doen datgene waarvoor de tovenaar si7r heeft geschreven, scheiden.

Herkenningspunten:
- onverwachtse gevoelswisseling van liefde naar haat
- extreme toename van klachten over elkaar
- excuses die niet geaccepteerd worden
- veel momenten waarin van een mug een olifant wordt gemaakt
- als de vrouw op zijn mooist is, dan ziet de man haar als extreem lelijk, dit omdat de djinn die deze si7r moet bewerkstelligen deze verbeelding bij de man laat zien en vice versa.
- Alles wat de tegenpartij doet wordt gehaat door de andere partij.
- Afkeer bij de ene partij van de plaats waar de andere zit. 
- Als de persoon die si7r heeft buiten is, dan voelt hij zich goed en als hij thuiskomt dan voelt hij zich weer slecht 

redits to SportFreak

----------


## Rourchid

Si7r alma7aba (si7r om mensen van elkaar te laten houden)

In dit geval gaat de vrouw naar de tovenaar om zo si7r te laten doen zodat de man van haar gaat houden en geen ruzie meer maakt met haar. Tegenovergestelde bijwerkingen hierbij kunnen zijn dat de man niet alleen van zijn vrouw gaat houden, maar van alle nauwe vrouwelijke familieleden. En in plaats van dat hij van zijn vrouw moet gaan houden, gaat hij haar intens haten.

Ook laten sommige vrouwen si7r bij zon tovenaar doen zodat hun man alle vrouwen gaat haten en alleen van haar gaat houden. Gevolg is dan dat de man ook zijn moeder, zussen en tantes gaat haten.

Redenen dat bepaalde vrouwen deze si7r laten doen is omdat ze thuis vaak ruzies en meningsverschillen hebben, de vrouw heeft een rijke man en wil graag al zijn geld uitgeven of ze heeft het gevoel dat hij wel eens een tweede vrouw kan gaan trouwen.

Herkenningspunten:
- de persoon bij wie si7r is gedaan, gaat overdreven houden van de persoon die de opdracht tot si7r heeft gedaan.
- Hevige verlanging naar gemeenschap met haar
- Kan niet wachten om bij haar te zijn
- Blinde gehoorzaamheid van degene die de opdracht tot si7r heeft gegeven.


Si7r tagjiel (dingen anders zien dan ze in werkelijkheid zijn)

Herkenningspunten:
- kleine dingen ziet hij als groot en grote dingen ziet hij als klein
- een stilstaand persoon ziet hij lopen en een persoon die loopt ziet hij stilstaan
- hij zit dingen in een andere hoedanigheid dan ze in werkelijkheid zijn

Si7r alzoenoen 

Dit is een gevaarlijk variant van voodoo waar ik het eerder met jullie over gehad heb. Bij deze voodoo geeft de tovenaar de opdracht dat de djinn zich moet gaan nestelen in jouw hersenen. De djinn gaat dan een sterke invloed uitoefenen op je gedachtes (fantasie), geheugen en jouw sterke influisteringen geven zodat je je gaat overgeven aan bijvoorbeeld ontucht, drugs, roken, diefstal, gebednalating, slecht denken over Allah enz. Dat is zijn doel hij gaat netzolang door totdat jij de duivelse praktijken doet die hij van je wil. Hij zal je niet oproepen tot het doen van goede dingen, alleen de dingen die niet toegestaan zijn in de Islam.

Herkenningspunten:
- vaak stotteren
- in extreme gevallen hiervan loopt een persoon ergens naar toe, maar hij weet niet waar hij heen loopt en het kan zo zijn dat hij ergens op een afgelegen plaats buiten gaat slapen.
- Sterke wisselende karakter, vaak agressief en een extreme vorm van vergeetachtigheid
- Sterke drang om constant een bepaalde zonde te moeten doen
- Sterke drang om constant naar een bepaalde plaats te willen gaan
- Vaak een persoon voor zich zien of erover dromen
- zich druk maken om zijn eigen uiterlijk


Si7r algoemoel 

Bij si7r algoemoel stuurt de tovenaar in opdracht van iemand die hem geld gegeven heeft een djinn die ook in zijn hersengedeelte verblijft

Herkenningspunten:
- houdt ervan om alleen zijn
- altijd stil
- houdt er niet van om met mensen te zitten
- als iemand tegen je aan het praten is, dat jij wegzakt in andere gedachtes.
- Altijd pijn op bepaalde plekken
- Altijd rustig, stil en in gedachte


Si7r alhawatief 

Bij deze vorm van si7r stuurt de tovenaar in opdracht van een persoon een djinn naar de persoon om hem bezig te houden in zijn slaap en als hij wakker is. De djinn verbeeldt deze persoon dan in zijn slaap in allerlei dieren, zodat hij niet goed slaapt en als hij wakker is dan roept de djinn hem met verschillende stemmen in zijn hoofd. Dit doet de djinn met stemmen van mensen die deze persoon kent of niet kent. Door deze stemmen gaat de persoon twijfelen aan zijn naasten en bekenden. Als deze si7r de overhand krijgt, doordat een persoon bijvoorbeeld teveel bezig is met het slechte en weinig met het goede, dan maakt het deze persoon op den duur helemaal gestoord. Daarentegen als de si7r zwak is dan zal het bij een persoon niet meer kunnen doen dan af en toe influisteringen.

Herkenningspunten:
- vaak nachtmerries
- in zijn slaap heeft hij vaak het gevoel dat iemand hem roept
- als hij wakker is hoort hij stemmen van personen die er in werkelijkheid niet zijn
- in overdreven mate influisteringen
- in overdreven mate twijfels aan familie en vrienden
- in zijn dromen lijkt het alsof hij van een hoge plaats naar beneden valt, bijvoorbeeld dat je van een flat naar beneden valt.
- In zijn dromen rennen dieren achter hem aan


Si7r almarad

Bij deze versie gaat de djinn ook in het hersengedeelte zitten. Hierbij doet hij zijn werk waar hij voor gestuurd is. Hij bespeelt de mens dan vanuit het gehoor, de zicht, de handen en de voeten. Als hij slaagt in zijn werk dan raakt de persoon op een gegeven moment blind, doof of verlamd bij bepaalde lichaamsdelen.

Herkenningspunten:
- constante pijn in bepaalde lichaamsdelen
- agressieaanvallen
- verlamming bij bepaalde lichaamsdelen
- verlamming van het hele lichaam
- bepaalde zintuigen die niet meer actief zijn. 

 
redits to SportFreak

----------


## sjaen

zeg Rourchid, wil jij weleens rekening houden met onze goedgelovige Snow, dadelijk durft ze nog niet meer naar het toilet!!

----------


## Joesoef

Heb net 'het jeanne d'arc-syndroom' gelezen. Beetje populistisch niet diepgaand maar zie veel raakvlakken hier in dit topic.

Benieuwd hoe het nu zit met ongelovigen en anders gelovigen en hun bezetenheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten, 




> Ten eerste Snowwhite heb ik respect voor hoe jij het ziet. Ik hoop dat je dat andersom voor mij ook kunt opbrengen.


Sure, het probleem met jou alleen is dat je mijn teksten niet goed leest.




> Het is een oude traditie in de Christelijke theologie om te weten dat alle spreken over God zinnebeeldend is. Geestelijk. God zelf, daar kunnen we niet bij met onze woorden.
> 
> Moslims beschrijven dit zelf ook over Allah: (God voor de Christenen)
> 
> Hij is God als enige. God de eeuwige. Hij heeft niet verwekt en is niet verwekt en niet n is aan Hem gelijkwaardig.' (Koran, 112:1-4) 
> 
> Waarmee eigenlijk gezegd wordt dat wij Allah (God voor de Christenen en JHWH voor de joden) niet kunnen gelijkstellen met iets wat wij kennen.
> Enkel de teksten doen een poging daartoe om er voor mensen begrijpbare beschrijvingen aan te geven. Meestal gaat het dan over navolgen van ethische regels, rechtvaardig en goed gedrag.


*Tawhiedul-Asmaa'was-Sifaat*

Tawhiedul-Asmaa was-Sifaat is de Eenheid van Allah in Zijn Namen en Eigenschappen. Deze Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah zijn niet te vergelijken met de namen en eigenschappen van Zijn schepselen. Want Allah, de Almachtige, is ver verheven boven alle tekortkomingen. Zijn schepselen zijn echter niet vrij van fouten en tekortkomingen. Allah heeft een ontelbaar aantal Namen. Hij heeft deze Namen Al asmaa ul-Hoesnaa (de Schone Namen) genoemd. En Hij heeft veel Eigenschappen die allemaal goed zijn.Deze Eigenschappen worden as-Sifaatul-cOelaa (de Verheven Eigenschappen) genoemd.

Allah zegt in de Koran wat als volgt vertaald kan worden:

_En aan Allah behoren de Schone Namen toe, bidt (dan) tot Hem daarmee. (Soerat al-Acraaf: 180)
En Hem komt het Hoogste Voorbeeld toe in de hemelen en op de aarde. (Soerat ar-Roem: 27)_ 

Hiermee wordt bedoeld dat Allah de Meest Verheven Beschrijving heeft, die alleen bij Hem past, dat er dus geen god is dan Hij en dat niemand gelijk is aan hem. 

_Niets is aan Hem gelijk. En Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende.
(Soerat ash-Shoera: 11)_

Wij zijn Ahloes-Soennah: mensen die de soennah van de Profeet strikt proberen te volgen. Wij leggen de Koran en de Hadith uit net zoals de Profeet en zijn metgezellen (vrienden) dat deden. Wij bevestigen daarom alle Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah die Hij Zichzelf heeft toege-geschreven in de Koran, maar ook de Namen en Eigenschappen die de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) in de Soennah aan Allah heeft toegeschreven. Wij mogen hun betekenis niet wijzigen. Wij moeten deze Namen en Eigenschappen gewoon interpreteren (begrijpen) zoals as-Salafus-Saalih (onze voorgangers die oprecht waren) dat deden. Ook mogen wij niet de Namen en Eigenschappen van Allahontkennen of ze vergelijken met bijvoorbeeld menselijke eigenschappen. Als wij dat zouden doen, dan doen wij Allahs Majesteit geen eer aan, want we schrijven Hem dan kenmerken toe die tot Zijn schepsels behoren en dat mag natuurlijk niet.

*Fundamenten van de Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah* 

De eenheid van de Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah is gebaseerd op drie fundamenten. Wie hier niet in gelooft heeft de deze vorm van tawhied niet goed begrepen.

Ten eerste: 

*Allah lijkt in niets op Zijn schepselen.* Zijn Eigenschappen zijn verheven en vrij van elke vorm van tekortkoming. Dit wordt duidelijk gemaakt in de volgende verzen: 

_Niets is aan Hem gelijk. En Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende.
(Soerat ash-Shoera: 11)

En niet n is aan Hem gelijkwaardig. (Soerat al-Ikhlaas: 4)_

En van de grote geleerden, genaamd al-Qoertoebi, zei hierover dat Allah in Zijn Grootheid, Glorie en Soevereiniteit niet gelijk is aan ook maar n van Zijn schepselen. Niets kan beschreven worden door het te vergelijken met Hem. De woorden die door de Islam worden gebruikt om zowel Allah als Zijn schepselen te beschrijven lijken misschien hetzelfde, maar in werkelijkheid zijn ze anders. Bijvoorbeeld Allah spreekt wel, maar niet zoals zijn schepselen dat doen en Hij hoort wel, maar niet zoals zijn schepselen dat doen enz... Of anders gezegd: Zijn Eigenschappen zijn niet te vergelijken met die van Zijn schepselen.
De eenheid van de Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah houdt in dat de moslim erin moet geloven dat Zijn Schepper verheven is boven het hebben van een vrouw, partner, kind enz De moslim moet ook erin geloven dat Allah verheven is boven elke tekortkoming, zoals vermoeidheid, slaap, sterfelijkheid, onwetendheid,vergeetachtigheid enz.

Ten tweede: 

Allah dient alleen beschreven te worden met *de Namen en Eigenschappen die worden genoemd in de Quraan en de Soennah van de Profeet* (vrede zij met hem). Allah kent zichzelf zeker het best. Hij zegt wat als volgt vertaald kan worden:

_Weten jullie het beter, of Allah? (Soerat al-Baqarah: 140)_

Ten derde: 

Wij moeten geloven in de Namen en de Eigenschappen van Allah zoals die zijn beschreven in de Koran en de Soennah van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem),* zonder dat wij gaan vragen over hoe dit werkelijk is.* Een mooi voorbeeld om dit uit te leggen zijn de woorden van Imam Maalik toen hij gevraagd werd over de Istiwaa: het zich verheffen van Allah boven Zijn Troon. Hij zei: Istiwaa (het zich verheffen) is bekend, de hoedanigheid (de manier waarop dit gebeurt) is onbekend, het geloven erin (in de Istiwaa) is verplicht en het ernaar vragen is een bidcah (een verboden toevoeging aan de Islam). 

Wij geloven dat Allah hoort, ziet, spreekt enz., omdat de bewijzen hiervoor in de Koran en de Soennah terug zijn te vinden. Deze Eigenschappen van Allah zijn echter niet te vergelijken met die van Zijn Schepselen!

http://www.al-yaqeen.com/nieuw/bibli...ikel.php?id=82

Verder raad ik je aan de topic van het begin te lezen, daar staan alle antwoorden op je vragen, ja ik weet dat het heel lang is, maar allerminst saai, er komen ook christelijke bronnen aan de orde en de theologische discussie, waarom de djinn een letterlijke creatie is van vuur, en wat de eigenschappen zijn van de djinn. Ook zijn er discussies over wel of geen medicijn gebruik bij schizofrenie. Lees maar gewoon, dan wordt alles duidelijk.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite en Rourchid, ik kan niet aannemen dat de Djinn een letterlijke creatie is van vuur. Omdat ik ook geloof in het volgende: voor materile beweringen heb je immers wereldlijke bewijzen nodig. Evidenties die daarop wijzen. betrouwbare getuigenissen, meetinstrumenten die getuigen van de aanwezigheid van zo'n schepsel. Dat is er niet. Niks wijst daar echter op.

Een geestelijke interpretatie, zoals ook Rourchid die geeft, blijft essentiler voor je geloof en het enige wat geloofwaardig is in een tijd van wetenschap. Of je nu Moslim of Christen bent of Joods. 

Ik zie geloven vandaag meer als een pozie van ethisch handelen. Iets wat in de moraalwetenschappen uitgeschreven wordt. In religieuze teksten kan je de bezinging van bepaalde ethische richtlijnen lezen. Dat kan inspirerend werken, zoals goede literatuur dat kan.

Het is voor je geloof interessanter om de Duivel te zien als symbool voor wat niet bevorderlijk is voor de mensheid. Slechts dat zien volstaat voor de goede uitoefening van je geloof. (ik als Christelijke Humanist, jij als Moslima, iemand anders als Jood).

Mijn verwijzing naar uitspraken over God of Allah was om aan te tonen dat daarover wel in geestelijke zin wordt gesproken. Als niet te vergelijken met iets wat wij hier kennen. 

Ik hoef dus niet in een werkelijke Djin of materile God te geloven wil ik juist te kunnen handelen naar ethische geboden volgens de oude profetien. Een spirituele of geestelijke beleving volstaat en is ook het enige realistische, wil het geloofwaardig blijven in deze tijd. Het gaat om de interpretatie van de teksten naar vandaag. 

De essentile vraag, Rourchid, en jullie hebben als spreekbuis voor moslims daar een verantwoordelijkheid in, is:

Hoe kunnen we in een moderne wereld waar bewijsvoering, technologie enz... belangrijke criteria voor de werkelijkheidsopvatting zijn, hoe kunnen wij de religieuze teksten naar vandaag vertalen en in evenwicht brengen met die overtuigingen?
Zodat ons geloof geloofwaardig wordt voor nieuwe generaties moslims.

En zodat jonge moslims niet moeten vechten tegen een westerse wereld, maar hun geloof in broederschap met westerlingen beleven. Dat kunnen zij niet wanneer ze een onreine perceptie hebben over het handelen van Westerlingen, wat een foute uitleg is van de profetien.


En daar rust een verantwoordelijkheid bij schrijvers om de teksten hapbaar te interpreteren voor huidige moderne generaties moslims in een Westerse wereld.

Dus geen anti-westerse interpretatie of lezing (over onreinheid over wat westerlingen doen), want dan komen jonge mensen, van verschillende overtuiging, met moslims in moeilijkheden. 

Ik sluit me aan bij Rourchid wat betreft een niet-materile maar geestelijke interpretatie van De Djinn (of duivel) staat dan symbool voor wat slecht, onethisch is voor de mensheid, voor de wereld.

Maar ik huiver, Rourchid, van de anti-westerse uitleg van de Djinn. Alsof je een westerse medemens als totaal onrein beschouwd. 
Het lijkt alsof je bijna zegt: "de Westerling is de Djinn".

Wat een nefaste, tweedrachtzaaiende lezing is van de Koran. En wat Mohamed de profeet (SWT) zelf niet goed zou hebben gevonden.

Ik denk dat de profeet (SWT) (en de profeten meer algemeen) vredestichters waren in moeilijke tijden.

Rourchid, ik raad je aan ook de Bijbel en de Thorah grondig te bestuderen. De Koran is een vervolg in deze traditie.

Varkens waren vr de tijd van de profeet offerdieren voor andere goden dan de joodse. Daarom werd op de duur bij het joodse volk varkensvlees als onrein beschouwd.

Nieuwe tijden vergen echter hedendaagse aangepaste interpretaties om de profetien juist te vervullen...

Rourchid, je anti-westerse houding (wat westerlingen doen en eten is onrein en dus slecht) is ook een vorm van aanzetten tot racisme.
Dat is een uiterst onverantwoorde lezing van de Koran voor jonge mensen vandaag die samen op school lesvolgen met westerse jongens en meisjes. Het is een onrechtstreeks tweedracht zaaien door een anti-westerse lezing van de koran aan mensen op te dringen. 

Besef je je verantwoordelijkheid hierin, Rourchid? 


Heb je je al eens ingedacht hoe westerse mensen die dit lezen zich daarbij moeten voelen?

Ik ben dus een voorstander van een gematigder lezing van de Koran.

----------


## Joesoef

Ik vraag mij nog steeds af hoe dat zit met bezetenheid door Jinns door de eeuwen heen. Hoe zit dat bv de laatste 200 jaar? Er is nu steeds meer kennis over de psyche van de mens, schizofrenie, manische depressiviteit, epilepsie. Wat vroeger werd toegeschreven aan Jinns zijn nu een aandoening.
Is het aantal bezetenen toegenomen of afgenomen. Waarom kan ik in een islamitsch land met bezetenheid door een Jinn niet terecht bij een ziekenhuis?

----------


## maartenn100

Bij ons in de Middelleeuwen, Joesoef, werd ziekte, waarvan me de oorsprong niet kende, ook aan de duivel toegeschreven. Soms als een straf van God.
Gelukkig, door evolutie van de geneeskunde ontdekte men dat bacterien, virussen, blessures enz... de oorzaak van ziekten waren en kan men deze tot op vandaag bestrijden met antibiotica en geneesmiddelen, aangepaste behandelingen, enz.. Massa's moslims en niet-moslims kunnen dankzij die kennis, waaraan ook de arabieren hebben bijgedragen in vroegere tijden (wiskunde, ontwikkeling natuurkunde), in ziekenhuizen overal te wereld terecht en hoeven geen verwijten meer te krijgen van onwetenden en verkeerd ingelichten dat het door hun eigen wangedrag komt.

Wat een dokter doet, Joesoef, dat is wat de profeten heilig vinden. Het is een genezer van mensen. Een dokter die naar Palestina trekt om in oorlogstijd met zijn kennis kinderen en slachtoffers te helpen dankzij de moderne geneeskunde. Zo iemand wordt als een goed mens gezien. Dat kan je uit de heilige boeken aflezen. Genezers worden geheiligd.
Jezus was een genezer. daarom was hij koning. Werd hij geheiligd.

In onze contreien zorgden verbeterde hyginische omstandigheden en het goed koken van vlees voor de weerbaarheid tegen ziekte. Ongeacht welk ethisch gedrag dat je stelde.
De wetenschap informeerde de mensen ipv dat duiveluitdrijvers dat verkeerd deden.

Ik las laatst nog iets dat een moeder kwam te sterven uit een Berberse famile omdat ze te laat beroep deed op een dokter bij ziekte. Een Djinnbezweerder was immers langsgekomen en vervloekte haar gedrag dat volgens hem de duivel in haar had gebracht. Ze geloofde dit i.p.v. naar een arts te gaan, waardoor ze kort nadien overleed aan haar ziekte. 
Helaas moest ze het zo bekopen met haar leven. Nochthans zijn er ook moslimartsen, en vrouwelijke artsen, die moslim zijn, die niet in duivels geloven, maar wel in de werking van medicijnen, waar jaren op gestudeerd werd. Na ernstige inspanning en zelfstudie van geneeskunde.

Een foute interpretatie van vroegere teksten kan tot een verwrongen realiteitsbeeld leiden en in bovenstaand geval zelfs dodelijke gevolgen hebben, wanneer je die foute ideen aan mensen opdringt.

Vandaar het belang om zaken toch juist te interpreteren.

De boodschap van de profeet (swt) dient niet om mensen schrik aan te jagen. Maar om vrede te brengen. 

Sommigen snappen niet veel van de eigenlijk vredelievende boodschap van de profeet (swt) en vroegere profeten uit de oude teksten (de Bijbelse teksten, de Thorah, moderne Humanistische teksten).
Daarnaast brengen duiveluitdrijvers (of duivelgelovers) daardoor gewild of ongewild mensen op het verkeerde been over het materieel bestaan van duivels, terwijl het een symbool is voor onrecht, kwaad in de wereld. Dat idee stelt hun in staat hun geloof zelfs fout uit te oefenen. Wat jammer is.

Als gelovige moet je de Djinn in jezelf kunnen herkennen bvb. En niet aan bepaalde verleidingen ervan weerstaan. Maar als je gelooft in een uitwendige Djinn, zie je daaraan voorbij. 

Zo kan je de Islam dus totaal fout interpreteren en niet weten waarmee je bezig bent, terwijl je honderduit citeert en anderen constant de les voorleest, maar eigenlijk niet begrijpt wat de essentie is.
Dat leidt tot fundamentalisme en niet tot geloof en kost in het slechtste geval zelfs mensenlevens. 
Zo zie ik het althans.
mvg
Maarten

----------


## Joesoef

> Bij ons in de Middelleeuwen, Joesoef, werd ziekte, waarvan me de oorsprong niet kende, ook aan de duivel toegeschreven. Soms als een straf van God.



Neem jeanne d'arc. Als klein meisje lukte het haar om gigantische veldslagen te winnen, ingefluisterd (zo dacht men toen) door God. Toen enkele heren jaloers begonnen te worden hete het niet ingegeven door God maar bezeten door de duivel. Terwijl zij misschien alleen maar schizofreen was maar wel geniaal.

Maar, zij was dus geen Moslim, ingegeven door God kan niet. Waren het de Jinns die haar veldslagen tot een succes maakten?

Als Jinns zo een wezenlijk onderdeel uitmaken van ons leven, waarom is er dan nog niet een enkele wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar gedaan. Al is het alleen maar statistisch.

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten, ik heb vandaag geen tijd (voor deze topic).

----------


## maartenn100

ok.

----------


## maartenn100

> Neem jeanne d'arc. Als klein meisje lukte het haar om gigantische veldslagen te winnen, ingefluisterd (zo dacht men toen) door God. Toen enkele heren jaloers begonnen te worden hete het niet ingegeven door God maar bezeten door de duivel. Terwijl zij misschien alleen maar schizofreen was maar wel geniaal.
> 
> Maar, zij was dus geen Moslim, ingegeven door God kan niet. Waren het de Jinns die haar veldslagen tot een succes maakten?
> 
> Als Jinns zo een wezenlijk onderdeel uitmaken van ons leven, waarom is er dan nog niet een enkele wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar gedaan. Al is het alleen maar statistisch.


Idd. God en Duivel zijn namen die mensen gaven aan wat ze 'goed' en 'slecht' vonden. 
Het zijn symbolen voor wat mensen meenden wat goed was en wat slecht was. 'krachten' zo je wil.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,

Zoals ik al eerder zei je leest mijn teksten niet. Daardoor ga je hier weer vragen stellen die onnodig zijn. Dat is zonde van mijn tijd. Ik raad je aan bij het begin te beginnen. 

Op de eerste pagina staat:




> Allah says:
> 
> _"Indeed We created man from dried clay of black smooth mud. And We created the Jinn before that from the smokeless flame of fire" 
> (Surah Al-Hijr 15:26-27)_
> 
> Thus the Jinn were created before man.


Hieruit volgt dat in de Koran staat dat God eerst de djinn had geschapen en daarna pas de mens. 
Je zegt dat ik de koran zinnebeeldig moet lezen. Maar hoe kan je hier uit opmaken, dat de djinn vertaald moet worden als influisteringen, of slechte daden? Zijn onze slechte influisteringen en daden dan geschapen voordat Adam was geschapen? Klinkt niet echt logisch Maarten. De djinn is dus een daadwerkelijke creatie.

Als je nou de moeite had genomen om pagina 1 door te lezen.........

Op de eerste pagina staat:




> Korte samenvatting van wat ik tot nog toe heb geplaatst:
> 
> Het verschil tussen djinns en engelen is dat engelen zich niet voortplanten en djinns wel. 
> 
> Verder zijn engelen altijd gehoorzaam aan Allah, en bij de djinns heb je die wel gehoorzamen en die niet gehoorzamen.
> 
> *Je hebt gelovige en ongelovige djinns, de rebellerende zijn de duivels.*
> 
> Djinns en engelen kunnen vormen aannemen, zo verscheen de engel Gabriel aan Maria in de gestalte van een man.
> ...


Uit het vetgedrukte volgt dat er dus goede en slechte djinns zijn. Djinns kunnen dus nooit representatief zijn voor 'slechte daden', wat jij stelt.

Als je nou de moeite had genomen om pagina 1 door te lezen.........

Jij schreef:

_Snowwhite en Rourchid, ik kan niet aannemen dat de Djinn een letterlijke creatie is van vuur. Omdat ik ook geloof in het volgende: voor materile beweringen heb je immers wereldlijke bewijzen nodig. Evidenties die daarop wijzen. betrouwbare getuigenissen, meetinstrumenten die getuigen van de aanwezigheid van zo'n schepsel. Dat is er niet. Niks wijst daar echter op._

Alleen al op de eerste pagina staan vele waarnemingen en getuigenissen van het bestaan van de djinn.

1 Aliens, verschijningsvorm van de djinn.




> Over the last few years the interest in the subject of aliens and UFO's has become heightened. Programmes such as the X-files and the Outer limits have increased the popularity of the theory that aliens exist.*Thousands of people have sighted* strange looking creatures all over the world. These sightings however, have still not proven substantially that aliens exist. Rather - and it seems more plausible all the sightings of such creatures were just Jinns parading in different forms. So the next time you see something that looks like E.T, its most probably just a wicked Jinn trying to scare and confuse you!


2 The exorcist




> During the 70's films such as The Exorcist and Rosemary's Baby were used to educate people about possession. However, because such institutions (the film industry) were heavily influenced by Christianity, knowledge of the subject was non-existent. Rather then educate people about Jinn possession, films such as The Exorcist just tended to scare the living daylights out of us! (In fact when The Exorcist was first shown on cinema, it was so scary that many people fainted and one even died!)


De film is gebaseerd op het boek, wat het ware verhaal beschrijft van een 13 jarige jongen, Robbie (in de film is er sprake van een meisje) die bezeten was. De uitdrijving die 6 weken duurde in1949, vond plaats in Maryland en Missouri. Meerdere locale kranten hebben het verslag van de priester aan een parapsychologisch instituut destijds geplaatst. 

3 Hindu milk miracle




> The Hindu milk miracle was a phenomenon considered by many Hindus as a miracle which occurred on September 21, 1995.[1] Before dawn, a Hindu worshiper at a temple in south New Delhi made an offering of milk to a statue of Lord Ganesha. When a spoonful of milk from the bowl was held up to the trunk of the statue, the liquid was seen to disappear, apparently taken in by the idol. Word of the event spread quickly, and by mid-morning *it was found that statues of the entire Hindu pantheon in temples all over North India were taking in milk.*
> 
> By noon the news had spread beyond India, and Hindu temples in Britain, Canada, Dubai, and Nepal among other countries had successfully replicated the phenomenon, and the World Hindu Council (an Indian Hindu organisation) had announced that a miracle was occurring.


Zoals al eerder gezegd kunnen djinns mensen bezetten, maar ook bomen of beelden. Dit is dus een concreet voorbeeld die door duizenden mensen in India is waargenomen.

4 Maria verschijningen




> In 1981 *a group of five children* were playing on a hill just outside of a village in the Yugoslavian Republic of Bosnia - Herzegovina called Medugorje when a vision of a beautiful woman claiming to be the Blessed Virgin Mary appeared before them. Since 1981 some seven to eight million pilgrims from different countries, cultures and Christian traditions have climbed up the holy hill of Medugorje. At 7:30 every evening pilgrims and tourists anxiously crowd around the dark rectory of a nearby church staring at the stream of light which will signify that once more the children, who still gather there daily, are having their private audience with the Blessed Mother. (IRF, Newsletter of the International Religious Foundation, Inc., Vol II, No. 6, Nov-Dec 1987, pp 1-2).


5 kinderen hebben het visioen gezien dus een djinn waargenomen.

Als je nou de moeite had genomen om pagina 1 door te lezen.........

Nogmaals Maarten, begin bij het begin, lees rustig de topic door, neem je tijd, en kom dan pas met je commentaar, want dit heeft geen zin om zo te discussieren.

Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

En nog 25 pagina's te gaan Maarten..............

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, ten eerste dit:
verwacht niet van mij dat ik al die pagina's ga lezen. Ookal zou dat noodzakelijk zijn om je tekst te begrijpen en juist te antwoorden. Het is gewoon ondoenbaar om dat allemaal van in het begin te gaan zitten lezen. 
Op andere forums kan dat ook niet. Mensen verwachten dat vaak van nieuwkomers, of mensen die af en toe maar iets schrijven. 
Soms is de essentie gewoon es herhalen voldoende en kost veel minder moeite, zoals je hierboven goed hebt gedaan, opdat mensen weer meekunnen. 

Een boek lezen is ook makkelijker dan op internet lezen. 


Ten tweede:

Er zijn massa's mensen die getuigen zijn van vanalles en nog wat Snowwhite. Getuigenissen zijn vaak interpretaties in functie van wat mensen eerder geloven. Ze passen wat ze menen te zien in in hun a priori ideen over de wereld. Daarnaast zijn kinderen zeer benvloedbaar door volwassenen en interpreteren flarden van herinneringen van dromen in functie van het culturele verhaal dat de ronde doet.

Ufo's, aliens, Niburi, vroegere beschavingen, Atlantis, geesten, spoken, poltergeisten, uittredingen, telekinese, telepathie, helderziendheid, gedachtenlezen, astrologie, racisme (!!!) enz....

Als je al die massa's getuigen moet geloven... dan wordt je gek als je daar je oren allemaal zou moeten laten hangen.

Die mensen zullen echt wel naar eerlijkheid getuigen, maar ze interpreteren hun zintuiglijke ervaringen binnen het verhaal dat cultureel voorhanden is.

Dat heet "affirmation bias".
Vertekening van waarnemingen en de beschrijvingen daarvan in functie van de voorgenomen vooronderstellingen.

*Vergelijk het met racisme*.

Die mensen geloven soms ook wat ze zeggen, en zien enkel bewijzen die hun eigen veronderstellingen bevestigen. Ze zien niet dat er overal, bij elk volk, verschillende soorten mensen zijn. Ze zien enkel wat ze al vooraf geloofden.

En dat is een belangrijke valkuil waar je beducht voor moet zijn, Snowwhite. Als je de waarheid wil onderzoeken. 


Ik geloof over het algemeen wat door de wetenschap, de geneeskunde, de fysica enz... ontdekt en bewezen is. En voor de rest ben ik zeeeeer kritisch.
Dat wapent mij tegen gekte, dwaasheid, mythologie, onjuistheden navolgen, dwalingen, enz...


Wetenschap vertrekt vanuit observaties en bouwt daar hypotheses op, die men weer probeert uit te dagen met nieuwe observaties.
Terwijl dat bij racisten, die geloven dat ze terecht racistisch zijn vaak andersom gebeurt. Bij astrologie bvb. ook. Men gelooft al in astrologie en zoekt bewijzen die dat bevestigen. Men 'ziet' de bewijzen niet meer die het tegenspreken of luistert er gewoon niet naar.
Er zijn heel wat testen gedaan met mensen die op dezelfde dag geboren zijn, en ze blijken qua persoonlijkheid vaak te verschillen. Die bewijzen, dat horen de astrologen niet. Ze blijven, tegen de tegenbewijzen in, astrologie en sterrentekens geloven.

Omdat wetenschap ongelooflijk zelfkritisch is en de eigen theorien probeert te ondergraven met goede tegenbewijzen (ipv naar bevestiging te zoeken), is het veel geloofwaardiger dan bvb. astrologie. Nieuwe observaties of nieuwe testen kunnen de oude veronderstellingen doen kelderen, waardoor je de meest
betrouwbare manier hebt om de werkelijkheid uit te zoeken.
De theorie die de zaken het best verklaart en voorlopig overeind blijft, is de meest betrouwbare. 

Zo moet je dat volgens mij ook doen met je eigen ideen over de wereld.

Racistische denkers, bvb., moeten niet naar bevestiging zoeken, naar 'betrouwbare getuigenissen' want dan vinden ze die waarschijnlijk altijd wel ergens. 
Neen, ze moeten naar tegenbewijzen zoeken die hun racistische vooringenomen overtuigingen ondergraven. 
Bij een paar getuigenissen van tegenbewijzen moet men de racistische theorie laten varen en zeggen: "wat ik eerst dacht, bleek fout".
Dat is je ego opzij zetten, en tegenbewijzen aanvaarden, ookal had je het zelf graag anders gezien.


Maar voor mijn part zijn andere mensen vrij om in aliens, ufo's, Niburi, planeet X, geesten, djinns, Atlantis, enz.. te geloven.

Ik zeg alleen dat je dat dan heel goed moet uitzoeken en zeker moet weten, omdat je handelen baseren op zaken, die niet overeenkomen met de werkelijkheid, negatieve consequenties kan hebben, zonder dat je daar nu aan denkt.
Je ziet zaken die er niet zijn, overroept symptomen, demoniseert mensen.

Vroeger waren er bvb. heksenverbrandingen door de kerk, gewone vrouwen zoals jij, die beschuldigd werden van een pact met de duivel te hebben gesloten, omdat die mensen gewoon wat 'anders' waren dan de anderen.

Dat is massahysterie. Men meent duivels in mensen te zien, terwijl het gewone mensen zijn.

Dat kan dus zeer gevaarlijk zijn!!!

Ten tweede is het volgens mij niet noodzakelijk om je geloof goed uit te oefenen (als Christen, als Humanist, als Moslim, als Jood, als...) 
Je kan het 'kwade', onrecht, verdeeldheid, leugens en bedrog, onbetrouwbaarheid vermijden en zien als 'acten' van de Djinn. (Satan, de Duivel enz...)

Maar je mag dat ook letterlijk zo zien zolang je anderen en jezelf daar niet mee op een dwaalspoor zet. (iemand beschuldigen van bezetenheid ipv medicatie of medische verzorging te geven)

mvg
Thomas

----------


## Joesoef

> Alleen al op de eerste pagina staan vele waarnemingen en getuigenissen van het bestaan van de djinn.
> 
> ..............
> 
> 5 kinderen hebben het visioen gezien dus een djinn waargenomen.



Ik twijfel er absoluut niet aan dat mensen Jinns gezien hebben maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat ze ook daadwerkelijk bestaan.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik twijfel er absoluut niet aan dat mensen Jinns gezien hebben maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat ze ook daadwerkelijk bestaan.


Ik weet zeker dat mensen nooit jinns waargenomen hebben. Of om het wetenschappelijk verantwoord te schrijven: de waarschijnlijkheid dat mensen ooit jinns waargenomen hebben nadert aan nul.

Misschien namen mensen empirische feiten waar, of misschien maakten ze zichzelf wijs dat ze die waarnamen - de waarneming kan al dubieus zijn. Als verklaring verzonnen ze dan soms jinns - dat is meer dan dubieus.

Snowwhite schrijft dat jinns godgeloof zijn. Tegelijk blijft ze maar herhalen dat mensen jinns hebben waargenomen. Maar zodra Snowwhite het terrein van haar godgeloof verlaat en dat van wetenschap betreedt is ze volmaakt 
kansloos.

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik weet zeker dat mensen nooit jinns waargenomen hebben. Of om het wetenschappelijk verantwoord te schrijven: de waarschijnlijkheid dat mensen ooit jinns waargenomen hebben nadert aan nul.


En ik weet zeker dat er mensen zijn die wel Jinns hebben gezien, of draken zelfs hobbits!

----------


## Charlus

> <...>En ik weet zeker dat er mensen zijn die wel Jinns hebben gezien, of draken zelfs hobbits!


Olive is tevreden wanneer je de formulering wijzigt in: en ik weet zeker dat sommige mensen er heilig van overtuigd zijn dat ze jinns hebben gezien, of draken zelfs hobbits!

http://www.vpro.nl/programma/zomerga...tems/23674689/
Is niet helemaal hetzelfde. Zij ziet echt kabouters. Snowwhite bedoelt volgens mij meer dat zekere onverklaarbare verschijnselen (kunnen ook ziektes zijn) toegeschreven moeten worden aan Jinns. Iemand ziet een alien, maar in werkelijkheid is het een jinn. Soort gremlins. De documentaire van Joe Dante handelt in werkelijkheid over jinns.



_Een Chinese jongen neemt Randall mee naar de winkel van zijn grootvader, waar Randalls oog meteen valt op een klein harig wezentje genaamd een mogwai (wat Chinees is voor “Kwaadaardige geest”)._

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Snowwhite

Maarten,




> Snowwhite, ten eerste dit:
> verwacht niet van mij dat ik al die pagina's ga lezen. Ookal zou dat noodzakelijk zijn om je tekst te begrijpen en juist te antwoorden.


Dan houdt het gesprek op, het is namelijke onacceptabel, want jij probeert ons wel de les te lezen:




> Dus als je de beeldtaal begrijpt, begrijp je volgens mij de boodschap wanneer je niet letterlijk in je omgeving op zoek gaat naar een echte bestaande Djin, die je zou kunnen zien, horen en voelen.
> 
> Je zou niks vinden, en men zou je als een dwaas kunnen beschouwen omdat je de boodschap uit de Heilige boeken niet begrijpt. Je leest oppervlakkig en begrijpt de beeldtaal niet.





> Bestudeer de teksten juist, Snowwhite. Zo kan je je geloof ook juist uitoefenen en niet letterlijk je tijd verspillen door te zoeken naar materile wezens, terwijl de Djinn zich recht voor je ogen in een moeilijk herkenbare gedaante (enkel voor de wijzen herkenbaar) voordoet.





> Het is voor je geloof interessanter om de Duivel te zien als symbool voor wat niet bevorderlijk is voor de mensheid. Slechts dat zien volstaat voor de goede uitoefening van je geloof.


Hieronder onwaarheden over Rourchid en Snowwhite en kloven makerij, waar hebben wij het over onreinheden gehad in deze topic in relatie tot westerlingen?




> En zodat jonge moslims niet moeten vechten tegen een westerse wereld, maar hun geloof in broederschap met westerlingen beleven. Dat kunnen zij niet wanneer ze een onreine perceptie hebben over het handelen van Westerlingen, wat een foute uitleg is van de profetien.
> 
> En daar rust een verantwoordelijkheid bij schrijvers om de teksten hapbaar te interpreteren voor huidige moderne generaties moslims in een Westerse wereld.
> 
> Dus geen anti-westerse interpretatie of lezing (over onreinheid over wat westerlingen doen), want dan komen jonge mensen, van verschillende overtuiging, met moslims in moeilijkheden.


(Ik heb helemaal geen moeilijkheden met mijn christelijke demonen gelovige familieleden en met mijn hindoe bhuta gelovige familieleden, what the freak are you talking about....)

Rourchid kan hebreeuws jij niet Maarten waar heb je het over, je moet je uitspraken baseren op feiten niet op je eigen gedachtespinsels:




> Rourchid, ik raad je aan ook de Bijbel en de Thorah grondig te bestuderen. De Koran is een vervolg in deze traditie.


Leugens over mijn broeder Rourchid, jij bent degene die tweedracht zaait.




> Rourchid, je anti-westerse houding (wat westerlingen doen en eten is onrein en dus slecht) is ook een vorm van aanzetten tot racisme.
> Dat is een uiterst onverantwoorde lezing van de Koran voor jonge mensen vandaag die samen op school lesvolgen met westerse jongens en meisjes. Het is een onrechtstreeks tweedracht zaaien door een anti-westerse lezing van de koran aan mensen op te dringen.





> Heb je je al eens ingedacht hoe westerse mensen die dit lezen zich daarbij moeten voelen?


Een groot deel van mijn 'westerse' familie gelooft in geesten. Ga eerst eens even de topic doorlezen. Eerder praat ik echt niet met je. Onacceptabel. Jij komt ons hier de les lezen met leugens, verdraaiingen en speculaties, maar je doet niet de moeite om ons te leren kennen. Zo werkt dat niet Maarten. Als jij ons wilt overtuigen van jouw 'moderne' humanistische gedachtegoed, zul je daar wat voor moeten doen. Je in het gedachtegoed van ons verdiepen ten einde met argumenten te komen. Daar ben je te lui voor, je hebt mij nog steeds geen naam van een filosoof/humanist gegeven die vindt dat religie cultureel bepaald is.
De tijd dat de kolonialist 'de beschaving' komt brengen is voorbij Maarten.

Als bij de volgende posting nog steeds blijkt dat je niet de moeite hebt genomen om de topic door te nemen, reageer ik niet meer.

----------


## Joesoef

> Olive is tevreden wanneer je de formulering wijzigt in: en ik weet zeker dat sommige mensen er heilig van overtuigd zijn dat ze jinns hebben gezien, of draken zelfs hobbits!



Volgensmij is er weinig tegen in te brengen dat sommige mensen ze zien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Van de topic "website over de verschillende goden van mensen"




> Ok, sorry, ik ben misschien eerder soms *nogal lui van aard* om overal op te antwoorden, vooral als de tekst vrij uitgebreid is, maar je hebt gelijk, *ik moet beter lezen.*

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Olive is tevreden wanneer je de formulering wijzigt in: en ik weet zeker dat sommige mensen er heilig van overtuigd zijn dat ze jinns hebben gezien, of draken zelfs hobbits!
> 
> 
> Volgensmij is er weinig tegen in te brengen dat sommige mensen ze zien.


Volgens jou hebben sommige mensen daadwerkelijk een jinn, draak of hobbit gezien?

----------


## Joesoef

> Volgens jou hebben sommige mensen daadwerkelijk een jinn, draak of hobbit gezien?



Absoluut, hier maak ik geen grapjes over ik ben absoluut serieus.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite,
Je beschuldigt mij wel van heel veel slecht dingen: 'luiheid', 'tweedracht zaaien tussen u en Rourchid???, hoezo.
Uit al mijn teksten uit ik respect voor gelijk wie. (LEES MIJN ONDERSCHRIFT!!!)

In de bijbel staat, Snowwhite:

_Werp je niet op als rechter, opdat je niet onder het oordeel valt. [2] Want onder het oordeel dat jullie vellen, zul je vallen, en met de maat waarmee jullie meten, zul je gemeten worden (Mat,1-9)_

Ik bespreek enkel de inhoud van wat geschreven wordt. Ik ga mensen niet beschuldigen, beledigen of beoordelen. Jij doet dat bij mij hier wel, Snowwhite.


Het is niet omdat Rourchid Hebreeuws studeerde, wat hem siert, dat hij een juiste interpretatie van de tekst gaf, waarover hij het hierboven had. Ok, respect voor hem dat hij Hebreeuws heeft gestudeerd. Maar hij kan zichzelf ook wel verdedigen. Snowwhite, je hoeft dat niet voor hem te doen. Ik val hem ook nergens aan en wilde enkel iets inhoudelijk bespreken. Dus 'verdedigen' hoeft niet.

Dus die beledigingen laat je best achterwege, Snowwhite. Je beledigt maar op. Wel, dat is 'de Djinn', Snowwite. Die beledigt ook maar op. En denkt niet na. Dat moet je leren erkennen bij jezelf. 

Mensen die in fysieke materile geesten geloven worden door hun cultuur of traditie totaal verkeerd genformeerd over de fysische werkelijkheid.

Daarom ga ik daarover niks lezen, want dan wordt ikzelf totaal fout genformeerd en op het verkeerde been gezet. En voor je het weet neem je de taal, denkstijl, soort ideen over. 

Dat heeft niks met 'luiheid' te maken, maar eerder met 'niet de verkeerde informatie te lezen'.

Misschien is dat ook wel dezelfde reden waarom jij geen humanistische lectuur leest bvb. Omdat wanneer je er teveel in leest, ook zo begint te denken.
Ik lees enkel de voor mij betrouwbare literatuur (wetenschap, literatuurstudie, filosofie enz...)
Ik raad jou en anderen ook aan dat te doen (vrijblijvend). En ik lees wetenschappelijke literatuur over lliteratuur zoals de bijbel, de koran enz... En dan kom ik tot betrouwbare kennis ervan, en kan ik de mythologie uit vroegere tijden scheiden van de morele en ethische richtlijnen.

mvg
Maarten

----------


## Snowwhite

Okay Maarten,

Die luiheid waren je eigen woorden, zie citaat. Verder is het een en ander vrij zinloos als je je niet in de materie wilt verdiepen. Dus dan houdt het op.

----------


## Rourchid

> Sommigen snappen niet veel van de eigenlijk vredelievende boodschap van de profeet (swt) en vroegere profeten uit de oude teksten (de Bijbelse teksten, de Thorah, moderne Humanistische teksten).


SWT zet je als afkorting alleen achter Allah (SWT) en nooit achter enig mens.

SWT --> Heilig, zonder tekortkomingen en de Meest Verhevene
SAWS --> Gd's Heil en Vrede zij met hem 



> Als gelovige moet je de Djinn in jezelf kunnen herkennen bvb. En niet aan bepaalde verleidingen ervan weerstaan. Maar als je gelooft in een uitwendige Djinn, zie je daaraan voorbij.


De tweede surt (nr. 114) die je als Moslim meestal memoriseert, leert ons niet alleen van het bestaan van de djinn maar leert ons ook dat influisteringen (_waswasa_) van Iblies komen en sommigen onder de mens en sommigen onder de djinn daar voor kunnen bezwijken.
De lusten in jezelf waaraan je al dan aan niet toegeeft en waarmee je al dan niet tegen Gd ingaat worden _ahwa*_ genoemd (Koran 2:145).

*= _Ahwa_ betekent in de praktijk iets als 'persoonlijke, individuele opvattingen'.

----------


## Rourchid

> Leugens over mijn broeder Rourchid, jij bent degene die tweedracht zaait.


Djazakiellah khairan oeghti.

P.S.
De prikker 'Iznogoodh', naar alle waarschijnlijkheid een beroepswerkloze, hangt meestal dag en nacht uit op marokko.nl.
Als marokko.nl door een storing uit de lucht gaat is zijn Islam-bash-drang kennelijk zo groot dat hij onmiddelijk hier komt prikken. Is marokko.nl weer online dan is hij zo weer weg.
Soms krijgt hij wel eens een tijdelijke ban bij marokko.nl en zit hij hier wat langer.
Hoe dan ook heeft het geen zin om aandacht aan hem te schenken.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Misleiding
> 
> Zoals gezegd kan de djinn door middel van visioenen of het bezetten mensen op een dwaalspoor zetten. Hier volgen een aantal concrete voorbeelden in de diverse levensbeschouwingen.
> 
> *Hindu milk miracle*
> 
> The Hindu milk miracle was a phenomenon considered by many Hindus as a miracle which occurred on September 21, 1995.[1] Before dawn, a Hindu worshiper at a temple in south New Delhi made an offering of milk to a statue of Lord Ganesha. When a spoonful of milk from the bowl was held up to the trunk of the statue, the liquid was seen to disappear, apparently taken in by the idol. Word of the event spread quickly, and by mid-morning it was found that statues of the entire Hindu pantheon in temples all over North India were taking in milk.
> 
> 
> ...


Het lachwekkende van dit soort verhalen is dat zodra ook maar een wetenschapper met zijn meetapparatuur langskomt, die wonderen verdwijnen als sneeuw voor de zon.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Djazakiellah khairan oeghti.
> 
> P.S.
> De prikker 'Iznogoodh', naar alle waarschijnlijkheid een beroepswerkloze, hangt meestal dag en nacht uit op marokko.nl.


's Nachts slaap ik. Jij blijkbaar niet.

----------


## Rourchid

> 's Nachts slaap ik. Jij blijkbaar niet.


's Nachts kun je ook werken.

----------


## Joesoef

> Het lachwekkende van dit soort verhalen is dat zodra ook maar een wetenschapper met zijn meetapparatuur langskomt, die wonderen verdwijnen als sneeuw voor de zon.



Wat meet die apparatuur dan niet en wat zouden ze moeten meten?

----------


## Iznogoodh

> Wat meet die apparatuur dan niet en wat zouden ze moeten meten?


Dit verschijnsel:




> When a spoonful of milk from the bowl was held up to the trunk of the statue, the liquid was seen to disappear, apparently taken in by the idol. Word of the event spread quickly, and by mid-morning it was found that statues of the entire Hindu pantheon in temples all over North India were taking in milk.
> By noon the news had spread beyond India, and Hindu temples in Britain, Canada, Dubai, and Nepal among other countries had successfully replicated the phenomenon, and the World Hindu Council (an Indian Hindu organisation) had announced that a miracle was occurring.


Een beeld zou melk doen verdwijnen. Dat is een verschijnsel dat je gemakkelijk kunt testen. Je kunt er met een groep mensen bij gaan staan, er opnamen van maken, het beeldje controleren op de aanwezigheid van een systeem dat wellicht de melk opzuigt en alle maatregelen treffen om met grote waarschijnlijkheid een onderbouwd antwoord te geven op de vraag of er iets bovennatuurlijks aan de hand is.
Nu beschikken we over niet meer dan vage berichten die nergens worden geverifieerd en dus hoogstwaarschijnlijk verzonnen zijn.

----------


## Joesoef

> Dit verschijnsel:
> 
> Een beeld zou melk doen verdwijnen. Dat is een verschijnsel dat je gemakkelijk kunt testen. Je kunt er met een groep mensen bij gaan staan, er opnamen van maken, het beeldje controleren op de aanwezigheid van een systeem dat wellicht de melk opzuigt en alle maatregelen treffen om met grote waarschijnlijkheid een onderbouwd antwoord te geven op de vraag of er iets bovennatuurlijks aan de hand is.
> Nu beschikken we over niet meer dan vage berichten die nergens worden geverifieerd en dus hoogstwaarschijnlijk verzonnen zijn.



Net als de huilende mariabeelden en de bloedende christus aan kruis boven de deur.
En Jinns?

----------


## maartenn100

> De lusten in jezelf waaraan je al dan aan niet toegeeft en waarmee je al dan niet tegen Gd ingaat worden _ahwa*_ genoemd (Koran 2:145).
> 
> *= _Ahwa_ betekent in de praktijk iets als 'persoonlijke, individuele opvattingen'.


Rourchid, ik vind dat interessant, maar misschien ook nog om een andere reden.
Een wetenschapper is ook verplicht zijn eigen opvattingen, ego enz... opzij te zetten en de bewijzen zelf te laten spreken.

Een wetenschappers moet als het ware een goede theorie bedenken die de verschijnselen kan verklaren en interacties kan voorspellen vanuit die theorie, die blijken uit te komen. 
Hij mag daarbij niet vertrouwen op eigen verhalen, maar moet aanvaarden wat hij merkt.

Hij doet hier bijgevolg aan 'waarheidslievendheid', zeg maar. En daarbij moet hij zijn eigen opvattingen opzij zetten en zich neerleggen bij de beste verklaring van de verschijnselen, die testbaar en bewijsbaar zijn, ipv eigen meningen voor waar te blijven houden of verhalen van mensen (ahwa) tot waarheid maken.

Hij moet oprecht getuigen van wat hij waarneemt en dit - los van wat hij of zij had willen zien - daarvan getuigen.
(dat maakt wetenschappers vaak tot eerlijke mensen en stuit soms tegen de borst bij mythomanen) 

Dus ook bij het bedrijven van 'waarheidslievendheid', wat ook in de Koran bepleit wordt, is 'ahwa' iets wat daar in strijd mee is.

Bedankt voor je verheldering van de termen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Opmerking: 
Het geplaatste filmpje is om een ander geluid te laten horen, het vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening.
De inhoud, cijfers of gegevens kan ik niet verifieren.

Dit filmpje gaat over:

Ouders worden slecht voorgelicht over de bijwerkingen.
Zelfmoord geval bij Paxil.
Universiteiten ontvangen geld van de farmaceutische industrie, idem de akademische psychiaters.
Beinvloeding via universiteiten, middels medische onderzoeken van psychiatrische medicatie.
De rol van de media en medische tijdschriften betreffende psychiatrische medicatie.
'Ghostwriting' = gesigneerde artikelen, waarbij de psychiater niet heeft geparticipeerde in het onderzoek.
Het promoten van medicaties bij medische congressen/seminars (medical education).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoqenbE5b_Y"]YouTube - Making A Killing: The Untold Story Of Psychotropic Drugging Pt 5[/ame]

----------


## maartenn100

Ik kan me voorstellen dat, jammer genoeg, de farmaceutische lobby (en dus het winstdenken) meer en meer universiteiten en wetenschapsmensen buiten hun boekje doet gaan. Het is aan een arts (een psychiater is een arts) en universiteit om haar deontologische code (plichtenleer) te respecteren boven economisch denken.

Artsen hebben in Belgi een strenge deontologische code (ethische richtlijnen) waaraan ze zich moeten houden om een goede diagnose te stellen en mensen correct te behandelen.

lees hier waaraan artsen zich zoal moeten houden:
http://www.ordomedic.be/nl/code/inhoud/

Wanneer mensen merken (en harde evidentie hebben, omdat je niemand vals mag beschuldigen) dat een arts zich daaraan niet houdt, kunnen zij de naleving ervan juridisch afdwingen door klacht in te dienen bij de bevoegde rechtbank. 

Helaas buigen sommigen, ook op dat niveau, voor de geldgod (fig.) (het pure winstdenken, zonder rekening te houden met ethische codes) ipv hun codex te volgen, en dus de levens van mensen te doen primeren.
Alle mensen die daar werken echter over dezelfde kam scheren, zou eveneens onrecht doen aan het meestal correcte werk dat de meeste mensen daar verrichten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Van jouw website:

http://www.ordomedic.be/nl/code/hoof...nten-op-mensen

Art. 90
01/01/1975 

Het experimenteren op een gezonde persoon is slechts toegestaan wanneer de proefpersoon [B]meerderjarig[/B} is en bewust zijn vrije toestemming kan geven, wat niet het geval is voor gevangenen, en in omstandigheden waar een afdoende medische controle elke verwikkeling kan voorkomen. 

In het filmpje nr 4 op de pagina 24 als je ingelogt bent

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=707

komt een onderzoekscentrum voor dat heet Bayou City Research: *kinderen* met psychische problemen kunnen vrijwillig meedoen aan onderzoek, dure medicatie wordt gratis verstrekt.

Verder worden artsen voorgelicht via bulletin, medische blaadjes en seminars congressen. Als die nu ook weer in handen zijn van psychiaters die banden hebben met de farmaceutische industrie (zie ghostwriting)....

Heb je het filmpje wel bekeken Maarten?

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwite, merci voor het filmpje, maar er zijn maar liefst 10 delen.

Het begint hier:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKYAmg5giAE&feature=related"]YouTube - Making A Killing: The Untold Story Of Psychotropic Drugging Pt 1[/ame]

Ik ben benieuwd wat gezegd wordt in de hele serie, en zoek naar de bron. De bron kan zelf onbetrouwbaar zijn. Alternatieve geneeskunde kan op deze manier desinformatie geven om de reguliere geneeskunde aan te vallen. Zij kunnen dus zelf een lobby zijn die belangen heeft en dus niet belangeloos het maatschappelijk belang wil dienen. 
Skeptisch blijven dus.

----------


## maartenn100

Dag Snowwhite,

Viavia kwam ik te weten dat de bron van de videoberichten hoogst onbetrouwbaar is.

Zie deze link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizen...n_Human_Rights

Deze 'commissie' heeft banden met de Scientologysekte. 

Op 4 september 2007 gaf de Belgische justitie te kennen de Belgische Scientology-kerk en het Europese bureau van de internationale beweging (Church of Scientology International) voor de rechter te slepen wegens fraude en afpersing. Daarnaast worden veertien vooraanstaande Scientology-leden aangeklaagd voor afpersing, oplichting, inbreuken op de handelspraktijken, onwettige uitoefening van de geneeskunde, overtreding van de privacywet en deelname aan een criminele organisatie (met deze organistatie doelt de aanklager niet op de Scientology-kerk of het Europese bureau van de internationale beweging maar op het vermeende samenwerkingsverband van deze 14 verdachten).

Het vooronderzoek heeft acht jaar geduurd. In 1999 werden al huiszoekingen verricht. Deze aanklacht is het grootste fraudedossier dat ooit wereldwijd tegen Scientology is opgesteld. 

Snowwhite, het is geen betrouwbare bron.

Nochthans is het goed om de goede argumenten eruit te filteren en terug te spelen naar de psychiatrie. De psychiatrie kan uit gefundeerde kritiek bijleren, en zichzelf dus verbeteren.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Maarten,

Zoals ik al bij elk filmpje plaats kan ik de cijfers niet verifieren. Verder ben ik me er wel van bewust dat er effecten in de film worden gebruikt om het allemaal nog erger te laten lijken. Er wordt ook veel in geknipt, dus je hoort alleen maar datgene wat ze willen dat je hoort. 




> Op 4 september 2007 gaf de Belgische justitie te kennen de Belgische Scientology-kerk en het Europese bureau van de internationale beweging (Church of Scientology International) voor de rechter te slepen wegens fraude en afpersing. Daarnaast worden veertien vooraanstaande Scientology-leden aangeklaagd voor afpersing, oplichting, inbreuken op de handelspraktijken, onwettige uitoefening van de geneeskunde, overtreding van de privacywet en deelname aan een criminele organisatie (met deze organistatie doelt de aanklager niet op de Scientology-kerk of het Europese bureau van de internationale beweging maar op het vermeende samenwerkingsverband van deze 14 verdachten).


De serie die inderdaad uit 10 films bestaat heeft vermoedelijk een link met de scientology kerk, dat wist ik al voor jij mij daar op attent maakte. Ik ben niet voor de scientology kerk.

Dat de gevestigde orde nu 14 'boefjes' aanklaagt doet niets toe of af aan hun verhaal, want het is schering en inslag dat de 'gevestigde orde', de alternatieve geneeswereld het licht in de ogen niet gunt, en daarvoor geen enkel middel schuwt. Dat zij dus aangeklaagd worden is geenszins verbazingwekkend. Zo komen ook van tijd tot tijd wel eens faithhealers aan de beurt, laatst nog Jomanda.

Jij bent nu niet objectief, want jij gaat er gelijk vanuit dat 'de gevestigde orde' wel gelijk zal hebben. Dat is niet juist. Het vervelende met jou is, dat je dat altijd doet, je luistert niet naar iets anders dan wat de gevestigde orde je voorkauwt. De scientology, ook al ben ik het hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet met hun eigen geneesmethodes eens, wordt hier nu gedemoniseerd en monddood gemaakt. 

Als we dus eerlijk zijn, sluiten we niets uit, en luisteren we zowel naar het 'officiele' serotonine hapklare synapsen transmitter reuptaker verhaaltje (al dan niet voor het slapen gaan), alswel naar het overtrokken verhaal van deze serie films waarin wordt gesteld dat 'the chemical imbalance of the brains' totaal niet bewezen is, en er wat medicijnen betreft, sprake is van belangenverstrengeling en psychiaters, apothekers, dokters, en de farmaceutische industrie uitsluitend erop uit zijn om geld uit de zakken van de onmondige patienten te kloppen.

Er zijn vele argumenten om op zijn minst de '14 boefjes vereniging' aan te horen, ik zal er een aantal noemen.

De verhalen worden bevestigd door een ex-medewerker van Eli Lilly, John Virapen, hierover later misschien meer.

Er was eerder sprake van een onderzoek over prozac waaruit bleek dat placebo's bijna net zo goed werkten bij matige tot lichte depressie.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/20...edicalresearch

We moeten leren van de rechtszaken rondom zyprexa een medicijn waarvan men wist dat het als bijwerking een verhoogde kans op suikerziekte had.

De gevestigde orde heeft de media in handen en kan de publieke opinie en ook de medische wereld beinvloeden.

Ieder normaal denkend mens, die zijn/haar geschiedenis kent, zou nooit iets klakkeloos moeten aannemen, en ook niet van de Wikipedia of google.

Snow

----------


## Joesoef

Wat hebben Jinns in godsnaam te maken met psychofarmaca.

----------


## Snowwhite

Opmerking: 
Het geplaatste filmpje is om een ander geluid te laten horen, het vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening.
De inhoud, cijfers of gegevens kan ik niet verifieren.

Dit filmpje gaat over:

Seminars, psychiaters krijgen reizen en lunches aangeboden.
Farmaceutische industrie financiert een gedeelte van de psychiatrie.
Reclame op de televisie en in bladen voor medicatie, gericht aan de consument.
In 1997 heeft de FDA de regels rondom reclame medicatie versoepeld.
Door de reclame is in de eerste 3 jaar de verkoop gestegen met 250 procent.
CHADD = Children and Adults with Attention Deficit Disorder
Chadd coordinator ontslagen vanwege laboratorium testen.
Medische vragenlijsten online die meestal als uitkomst een 'mental disorder' hebben.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv2WKSFAWHk"]YouTube - Making A Killing: The Untold Story Of Psychotropic Drugging Pt 6[/ame]

----------


## Charlus

> Wat hebben Jinns in godsnaam te maken met psychofarmaca.


Djinns als veroorzakers van ziektes met bijbehorende behandelmethodes zitten in de alternatieve hoek. De gevestigde orde (farmaceutische industrie, reguliere geneeskunde) is anti-alternatief. Snowwhite toont aan dat de gevestigde orde niet deugt. Creationisten maken er ook altijd een sport van aan te tonen dat Darwin als persoon niet deugde.

----------


## Joesoef

> Djinns als veroorzakers van ziektes met bijbehorende behandelmethodes zitten in de alternatieve hoek. De gevestigde orde (farmaceutische industrie, reguliere geneeskunde) is anti-alternatief. Snowwhite toont aan dat de gevestigde orde niet deugt. Creationisten maken er ook altijd een sport van aan te tonen dat Darwin als persoon niet deugde.



Hoe kan het dan dat men in ziekenhuizen in islamitische landen nog steeds behandeld middels medicatie en therapie ipv duiveluitdrijving. Stelletje ongelovigen aan de slag in die ziekenhuizen?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Hoe kan het dan dat men in ziekenhuizen in islamitische landen nog steeds behandeld middels medicatie en therapie ipv duiveluitdrijving. Stelletje ongelovigen aan de slag in die ziekenhuizen?


For the record: ik ben niet Snowwhite.
Uhm... Ze stellen eerst vast dat een djinn niet de oorzaak is en gaan vervolgens over tot conventionele behandeling? De artsen zijn geen goede moslims want ze nemen djinns niet letterlijk? Er zijn per slot van rekening ook moslima's die geen hoofddoek dragen.

----------


## maartenn100

Dag Snowwhite,

Ja, langs de ene hebt je wel een punt als je zegt dat 'we alle geluiden moeten horen' en niet enkel 'de gevestigde orde'.
Nu is het menselijk gezien onmogelijk om bij elke bewering (mensen beweren vanalles, kijk maar op internet) deze 'andere geluiden' te gaan bekijken en deze zelf te verifiren.

Als leek moet je al iets van geneeskunde en medicatie kennen, ook van de werking van de hersenen, wil je de hele DSM begrijpen en het eraangekoppelde voorschrijfgedrag van artsen op zijn juistheid kunnen beoordelen. Dat kan niet.
Leken en patinten zijn dus slecht geplaatst om de diagnose en behandeling van een jaren geschoolde arts in vraag te stellen. Ze kunnen wel problemen signaleren aan instanties, en via een tussenpersoon bij die instanties klacht indienen. Wanneer er systematisch veel dezelfde klachten binnenkomen zal blijken dat het probleem meer structureel is, en niet slechts enkele personen betreft.


In een samenleving als de onze moet je als leek in de regel vertrouwen hebben in de georganiseerde patintenorganisaties en professionals, waar je terecht kan als slachtoffer. Wanneer de orde van geneesheren bvb. geen geluiden laat horen, georganiseerde patintenorganisaties geen klachten meedelen, dan is het waarschijnlijk niet erg belangrijk je oren er naar dergelijke anti-psychiatrieverhalen laten hangen.
Als enkel scientology er mee afkomt, dan weet je dat het de zoveelste anti-psychiatry poging is.

Op bepaald moment moet je vertrouwen op de dokter(es) dat deze vanuit zijn/haar professionaliteit weet wat goed voor je is op geneeskundig gebied.

Want een samenleving waarin je dokters niet meer vertrouwt en patinten zelf hun behandeling gaan bepalen op basis van quasi geen kennis van geneeskunde, wordt uiteindelijk een ongezonde samenleving. 

Het is eenmaal zo, Snowwite, dat ik nog jij genoeg afweten van medicatie, de DSM, diagnosestellingen en behandelingswijze via medicatie om daar een gefundeerde mening berhaupt over te vormen.

Dus kritisch zijn, wat heet dat hier? Alle geluiden horen? Wat wil dat zeggen? En dan?
Wat kan een patint, of wij als leken, nu zinvol zeggen over de hantering van de DSM door artsen? Niks.

De ene professional zegt iets (orde van artsen) en de andere beweert het tegenovergestelde (psycholoog in filmpje scientology).

Hoe kunnen wij, als twee professionals al discussie hebben, als leken de waarheid daar correct uit gaan filteren?

De bron is het enige waarop we afkunnen gaan. De 'gevestigde orde' (dat zijn in dit geval de artsen, de psychiatrie, de officile geneeskunde, de wetenschap, de neurologie) vertrouwen.

We kunnen ook de psycholoog vertrouwen die getuigt van het tegenovergestelde. 
Maar in beide gevallen gaat het om 'vertrouwen', want we weten er zelf te weinig van om een mening over te vormen, die waarheidsgetrouw is.

We zouden niet weten hoe we uit de wirwar aan informatie een genformeerde mening moeten vormen over hersenaandoeningen en de juiste behandeling ervoor. 

Dus, we zijn aangewezen op de 'gevestigde' professionals voor dergelijke gefundeerde meningen. Best is dat mensen die slachtoffer menen te zijn bevoegde instanties opzoeken, zodat meer ene meer dergelijke zaken via de juiste kanalen aan het licht komt, als er al misbruiken mochten zijn.

groetjes
Maarten

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,




> Ja, langs de ene hebt je wel een punt als je zegt dat 'we alle geluiden moeten horen' en niet enkel 'de gevestigde orde'.
> Nu is het menselijk gezien onmogelijk om bij elke bewering (mensen beweren vanalles, kijk maar op internet) deze 'andere geluiden' te gaan bekijken en deze zelf te verifiren.


Nee dat klopt, maar het gaat om de intentie, en die mis ik hier bij jou. Je kunt niet _alle_ onderwerpen onderzoeken, maar dan moet je ook voorzichtig zijn met je uitspraken. Ik weet nog wel ongeveer mijn gesprekken met jou van vroeger en je hebt meerdere malen het woordje _dopamine_ laten vallen. Dat houdt dus in, dat je in het hapklare synapsen transmitterstof verhaaltje gelooft. Dan verwacht ik dat jij van _dat_ onderwerp dan ook de andere kant leest, en anders ben je simpelweg niet objectief en loop je als een schoothondje achter de gevestigde orde aan.




> Als leek moet je al iets van geneeskunde en medicatie kennen, ook van de werking van de hersenen, wil je de hele DSM begrijpen en het eraangekoppelde voorschrijfgedrag van artsen op zijn juistheid kunnen beoordelen. Dat kan niet.
> Leken en patinten zijn dus slecht geplaatst om de diagnose en behandeling van een jaren geschoolde arts in vraag te stellen. Ze kunnen wel problemen signaleren aan instanties, en via een tussenpersoon bij die instanties klacht indienen. Wanneer er systematisch veel dezelfde klachten binnenkomen zal blijken dat het probleem meer structureel is, en niet slechts enkele personen betreft.


In het filmpje nr 5:

_Universiteiten ontvangen geld van de farmaceutische industrie, idem de akademische psychiaters.
Beinvloeding via universiteiten, middels medische onderzoeken van psychiatrische medicatie._

Het gaat hier niet om lichamelijke/fysieke ziekten, we hebben het hier over de psychiatrie. 

Het punt wat in filmpje 3 naar voren komt wat betreft de DSM gids, is dat er allerlei ziektes in staan die jij en ik als gewone burger om de hoek, ook kunnen hebben bijvoorbeeld:

_SAD = Social Anxiety Disorder (shyness) medicatie: Paxil_




> In een samenleving als de onze moet je als leek in de regel vertrouwen hebben in de georganiseerde patintenorganisaties en professionals, waar je terecht kan als slachtoffer. Wanneer de orde van geneesheren bvb. geen geluiden laat horen, georganiseerde patintenorganisaties geen klachten meedelen, dan is het waarschijnlijk niet erg belangrijk je oren er naar dergelijke anti-psychiatrieverhalen laten hangen.
> Als enkel scientology er mee afkomt, dan weet je dat het de zoveelste anti-psychiatry poging is.


Maarten, lees jij mijn postings wel? Het is niet alleen de scientology kerk die hier mee komt. 




> Op bepaald moment moet je vertrouwen op de dokter(es) dat deze vanuit zijn/haar professionaliteit weet wat goed voor je is op geneeskundig gebied.


Ja dat is nu precies wat jij doet, achter de meerderheid aanlopen, maar dat is niet wat een objectieve wetenschapper doet, die sluit geen opties uit. 




> Want een samenleving waarin je dokters niet meer vertrouwt en patinten zelf hun behandeling gaan bepalen op basis van quasi geen kennis van geneeskunde, wordt uiteindelijk een ongezonde samenleving.


Nogmaals de kritiek komt uit medische hoek, niet van huisvrouwen zoals ik maar van artsen, psychiaters, en sales managers/scheikundigen van farmaceutische industrieen.




> Het is eenmaal zo, Snowwite, dat ik nog jij genoeg afweten van medicatie, de DSM, diagnosestellingen en behandelingswijze via medicatie om daar een gefundeerde mening berhaupt over te vormen.


Nee, maar je kunt wel op zijn minst de moeite doen, om een andere kant van het verhaal te horen.




> Dus kritisch zijn, wat heet dat hier? Alle geluiden horen? Wat wil dat zeggen? En dan?
> Wat kan een patint, of wij als leken, nu zinvol zeggen over de hantering van de DSM door artsen? Niks.
> 
> De ene professional zegt iets (orde van artsen) en de andere beweert het tegenovergestelde (psycholoog in filmpje scientology).
> 
> Hoe kunnen wij, als twee professionals al discussie hebben, als leken de waarheid daar correct uit gaan filteren?
> 
> De bron is het enige waarop we afkunnen gaan. De 'gevestigde orde' (dat zijn in dit geval de artsen, de psychiatrie, de officile geneeskunde, de wetenschap, de neurologie) vertrouwen.


Naief.




> We kunnen ook de psycholoog vertrouwen die getuigt van het tegenovergestelde. 
> Maar in beide gevallen gaat het om 'vertrouwen', want we weten er zelf te weinig van om een mening over te vormen, die waarheidsgetrouw is.
> 
> We zouden niet weten hoe we uit de wirwar aan informatie een genformeerde mening moeten vormen over hersenaandoeningen en de juiste behandeling ervoor. 
> 
> Dus, we zijn aangewezen op de 'gevestigde' professionals voor dergelijke gefundeerde meningen. Best is dat mensen die slachtoffer menen te zijn bevoegde instanties opzoeken, zodat meer ene meer dergelijke zaken via de juiste kanalen aan het licht komt, als er al misbruiken mochten zijn.


Maarten, er *zijn* misstanden, heb je de filmpjes wel bekeken? Ik klets niet zomaar uit mijn nek. Het is zelfs op een NL actualiteiten programma geweest, ik weet niet meer welke network of Nova, bijwerkingen van antidepressiva zijn bewust verzwegen.

Even voor de duidelijkheid, ik zeg niet dat de hele psychiatrie op zijn kop moet worden gegooid en dat alle psychiaters boeven zijn, helemaal niet. Ook zeg ik niet dat alle ziektes, lichamelijk of geestelijk door de djinn worden veroorzaakt. Noch beweer ik dat mensen de reguliere gezondheidszorg niet moeten opzoeken. Ik zeg alleen maar dat we kritisch moeten blijven, en juist niet (waar jij de voorkeur aan geeft) alles voor zoete koek moeten slikken.




> groetjes
> Maarten


Nog wat leesvoer voor het afscheid nemen:

*The Sarafem Deception:* 

The logo for Sarafem has two sides and this is quite appropriate in that two tones, two faces, double crosses, and the like all allude to deception. Sarafem is the pharmaceutical industry's latest scam. Originally marketed as an SSRI under the name Prozac, fluoxetine hydrochloride has returned to the drug market, this time different in name only. This time the target audience is different. Even the ailments aimed at are different. 

Prozac, loaded with patient skepticism and a target for numerous conspiracy theories, has come off of patent. In anticipation of this, Lilly Pharmaceuticals launched the product again, under the name Sarafem, this time with different indications. The target audience is menstruating women with a newly described condition called Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder (PMDD). Here is a quote from the Sarafem website (as of 9/7/01): 

Irritability, sadness, sudden mood changes, tension, bloating. If you suffer from many of these symptoms month after month and they clearly interfere with your daily activities and relationships you could have PMDD. PMDD, Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder, is a distinct medical condition that is characterized by intense mood and physical symptoms right before your period. 

Sarafem can help. Doctors can treat PMDD with Sarafem the first and only prescription medication for PMDD. 

"...the first and only prescription medication for PMDD," is a very deceptive statement and in fact, a downright lie. If PMDD even really exists, or if it should be classified as a "disorder", fluoxetine hydrochloride can be used to treat it, whether it is under the name Prozac, Sarafem, or the newly available generic. Now that Prozac is off patent, it can be produced by generic drug manufacturers and offered to patients at a substantially lower cost. 

PMS and PMDD clearly refer to symptoms that men and women have known about for centuries. Why, now, in the late 20th and early 21st centuries, are these common symptoms being classified as disorders? Could there be a biological mechanism requiring these phenomena? Could there be another explanation? In Islam and Judaism, sexual intercourse is not permitted at the time of menstruation. Wouldn't it make sense that Allah Subhannahu wa Ta'aala would equip us with a phenomenon that makes our observance of His Law easy? In addition, sexual intercourse is painful for many women during menstruation. Furthermore, some pathogens are more easily transmitted during intercourse that occurs at the time of menstruation than during times of no menstruation. Medical texts are clear that this is the case with HIV transmission. 

http://etori.tripod.com/dajjalsystem...epression.html

----------


## Joesoef

> Nog wat leesvoer voor het afscheid nemen:
> 
> *The Sarafem Deception:* 
> 
> The logo for Sarafem has two sides and this is quite appropriate in that two tones, two faces, double crosses, and the like all allude to deception. Sarafem is the pharmaceutical industry's latest scam. Originally marketed as an SSRI under the name Prozac, fluoxetine hydrochloride has returned to the drug market, this time different in name only. This time the target audience is different. Even the ailments aimed at are different. 
> 
> Prozac, loaded with patient skepticism and a target for numerous conspiracy theories, has come off of patent. In anticipation of this, Lilly Pharmaceuticals launched the product again, under the name Sarafem, this time with different indications. The target audience is menstruating women with a newly described condition called Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder (PMDD). Here is a quote from the Sarafem website (as of 9/7/01): 
> 
> 
> ...



En deze auteur, Abu Aasiya, hij is wetenschapper, voor welke universiteit, wetenschappelijk instituut of organisatie werkt hij?

----------


## maartenn100

Misschien heb je wel een punt, Snowwhite, dat we ook andere invalshoeken moeten horen. Mensen, ook leken, zijn mondiger geworden dan vroeger, en tot op zekere hoogte kunnen we bepaalde redeneringen meevolgen en idd. uitmaken of iets ok is of niet.
Dus ik ben zeker voor verschillende invalshoeken, vooral als het machtige organisaties betreft waartegen je als patint weinig weerwoord kan bieden. Tegenwoord is belangrijk. Vooral waar het de zwaksten betreft (psychiatrische patinten, clinten,...).
Wanneer de 'gevestigde orde' macht vertegenwoordigd, hetzij als staat, hetzij als religie of wat dan ook, is kritisch onderzoek en wederwoord van de gewone bevolking nodig, zoals je aangeeft, Snowwite. Omdat macht altijd kan corrumperen ten koste van heel wat onschuldige mensen. Langs de andere kant moeten we ook niet tot paranoia vervallen. 
Dat is trouwens de essentie van democratie. Discussie. Woord en tegenwoord.

----------


## At Ayt

> Het is eenmaal zo, Snowwite, dat ik nog jij genoeg afweten van medicatie, de DSM, diagnosestellingen en behandelingswijze via medicatie om daar een gefundeerde mening berhaupt over te vormen.


morgen komt de auteur prof. dr. trudy dehue te gast bij zomergasten.. die heeft een gefundeerde mening over de farmaceutische industrie en artsen bij het gebruik van antidepressiva om stemmingsstoornissen te onderdrukken.. als je een kritisch geluid wilt horen dan is het een aanrader om te kijken..




> De bron is het enige waarop we afkunnen gaan. De 'gevestigde orde' (dat zijn in dit geval de artsen, de psychiatrie, de officile geneeskunde, de wetenschap, de neurologie) vertrouwen.
> 
> We kunnen ook de psycholoog vertrouwen die getuigt van het tegenovergestelde. 
> Maar in beide gevallen gaat het om 'vertrouwen', want we weten er zelf te weinig van om een mening over te vormen, die waarheidsgetrouw is.
> 
> We zouden niet weten hoe we uit de wirwar aan informatie een genformeerde mening moeten vormen over hersenaandoeningen en de juiste behandeling ervoor.


de psychiatrie staat in de kinderschoenen.. om daar dan zoveel vertrouwen in te leggen lijkt me niet raadzaam.. zo dacht men nog maar enkele tientallen jaren geleden dat schizofrenie en autisme beiden soortgelijke psychische aandoeningen waren.. inmiddels wordt autisme gezien als een gedragsstoornis dat niet meer binnen het spectrum valt van de schizofrenie maar autisme blijft voor 90% onbekend terrein waar feitelijk gezien geen genezing voor is.. 
er zullen aardig wat autisten verkeerd gediagnoseerd zijn door de 'specialisten' omdat het vaak samengaat met retardatie en epilepsie en andere ziekten.. het gevolg is dat deze mensen jarenlang verkeerde begeleiding krijgen wat zowel bij de patinten als bij de familie tot drama's leidt..
zelfs bij normaal begaafde autisten die teminste nog redelijk kunnen communiceren en daardoor beter hun klachten kunnen omschrijven kunnen verkeerd worden gediagnoseerd zoals de zweedse auteur gunilla gerland jarenlang overkwam.. pas na zelfonderzoek kwam ze erachter dat ze aan een aanverwante gedragsstoornis lijdt dat in het autisme spectrum ligt maar daar werd ze vervolgens niet serieus mee genomen door haar psycholoog..

----------


## Joesoef

> de psychiatrie staat in de kinderschoenen.. om daar dan zoveel vertrouwen in te leggen lijkt me niet raadzaam



En wat is dan wel raadzaam?





> zelfs bij normaal begaafde autisten die teminste nog redelijk kunnen communiceren en daardoor beter hun klachten kunnen omschrijven kunnen verkeerd worden gediagnoseerd zoals de zweedse auteur gunilla gerland jarenlang overkwam.. pas na zelfonderzoek kwam ze erachter dat ze aan een aanverwante gedragsstoornis lijdt dat in het autisme spectrum ligt maar daar werd ze vervolgens niet serieus mee genomen door haar psycholoog..



Gerland is een zeldzame uitzondering, absoluut geen maatstaaf voor de gemiddelde autist. Helaas.

----------


## maartenn100

Wel, ik ben het er wel mee eens, At Ayt. 
Eigenlijk deel ik volledig de verontwaardiging van Snowwite.
Ik heb vrienden die in psychiatrie beland zijn. Ik stel mij soms serieus vragen over de begeleiding.

Ik ben het er volledig mee eens dat het niet kan dat mensen lichtzinnig een label opgeplakt krijgen en dan behandeld moeten worden met medicatie. 

Van zodra je ingedeeld wordt volgens de DSM, krijg je een levenslang stigma van 'psychiatrisch patint'. Want in tegenstelling tot fysische ziekten, worden psychische stoornissen verondersteld voor heel je leven te zijn.

En van zodra je omgeving en anderen dat weten zijn je kansen in het leven drastisch gedaald(in Belgi).
Je kansen op werk, op een goede relatie als je jong bent, op een kwaliteitsvol leven worden je eigenlijk zowat ontnomen, enkel en alleen door dat label. (los van je eventueel psychische moeilijkheid).
En op zich veroorzaakt dat volgens mij de voornaamste psychische problemen.

Daar waar psychologische hulpverlening juist een versterken van het zelfwaardegevoel van mensen zou moeten teweegbrengen, reduceert het hier een mens tot 'eeuwig patint'.

Het is dus een levensetiket dat je opgeplakt krijgt.
Dus het risico lopen dat je mensen achteloos als psychiatrisch patint labelt met een halfuitgevonden ziekte, wat fataal is voor een mensenleven, moet mijn insziens au serieux genomen worden. Het is hoogst onethisch. 

Tenslotte is onze psyche toch de meest essentile waarde van een mens. Daar medicatie op te leggen aan iemand die fout gelabeld werd, is ergens een mens ook onwaardig maken. 
Met de psyche van iemand spelen, het meest dierbare toch van een mens?

Dus, ik denk ook dat het beter is zeer kritisch te staan tegenover psychiatrie, vooral omdat een machtige farmaceutische industrie met winstoogmerk wil niet geheel belangeloos handelt.

Hier staat een onmondig gemaakte patint tegenover een zeer mondige groep artsen en een machtige industrile lobby. Een machtsevenwicht (tegengewicht door gefundeerde kritiek) dringt zich op.

Een voorbeeld zijn anti-depressiva. Depressie wordt in het westen als een psychopathologie omschreven, waarmee het voorschrijfgedrag van medicatie verantwoord wordt. Er worden ook massaal vaak anti-depressiva voorgeschreven in Belgi en Nederland.
Nochthans leven wij in en van de rijkste landen van de wereld en zijn er miljoenen mensen meer op de wereld, met veel minder mogelijkheden in het leven, die helemaal niet met die stoornis rondlopen.

Dit is een goed voorbeeld om aan te tonen dat het niet onmogelijk is de denkpiste open te houden dat er achter sommige DSM-labels vernuftige marketingtechnieken zitten.

Eens psychiatrische patint, ben je levenslang tot onmondige en onkundige burger verklaard.

----------


## sjaen

> Wel, ik ben het er wel mee eens, At Ayt. 
> Eigenlijk deel ik volledig de verontwaardiging van Snowwite.
> Ik heb vrienden die in psychiatrie beland zijn. Ik stel mij soms serieus vragen over de begeleiding.
> 
> Ik ben het er volledig mee eens dat het niet kan dat mensen lichtzinnig een label opgeplakt krijgen en dan behandeld moeten worden met medicatie. 
> 
> Van zodra je ingedeeld wordt volgens de DSM, krijg je een levenslang stigma van 'psychiatrisch patint'. Want in tegenstelling tot fysische ziekten, worden psychische stoornissen verondersteld voor heel je leven te zijn.
> 
> En van zodra je omgeving en anderen dat weten zijn je kansen in het leven drastisch gedaald(in Belgi).
> ...


Het is goed dat je sceptisch bent, moesten meer mensen zijn maar je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat deze patienten wel met duivel uitdrijving en aderlating geholpen zouden zijn.
We kunnen n.l. niet om het feit dat heel veel patienten er wel meegeholpen zijn en dankzij die medicijnen weer een redelijk leven lijden. Het zou goed zijn wanneer de psychiatrie beter gemonitord word maar niet door zo'n dubieuze instelling als de Scientology Church.

----------


## Joesoef

> Het is goed dat je sceptisch bent, moesten meer mensen zijn maar je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat deze patienten wel met duivel uitdrijving en aderlating geholpen zouden zijn.
> We kunnen n.l. niet om het feit dat heel veel patienten er wel meegeholpen zijn en dankzij die medicijnen weer een redelijk leven lijden. Het zou goed zijn wanneer de psychiatrie beter gemonitord word maar niet door zo'n dubieuze instelling als de Scientology Church
> 
> 
> .



Ik denk dat de meeste mensen een totaal verkeerd beeld hebben van de medische wereld inclusief de psychiatrie. Genezing is in de meeste gevallen helaas onmogelijk, vaak is het gedeeltelijk wegnemen van de klachten en soms is het proberen om er wat aan te doen.
Het is echter wel zo dat de medische industrie vaak iets vergeet namelijk de factor mens.
DSM is een hulpmiddel om mensen te indiceren echter, het is en blijft mensen werk en die indeling hoeft niet altijd correct te verlopen, het is de behandelaar die het vast steld en ook hij of zij kan een inschattings fout maken of zijn/ haar werk niet goed doen. Dat stigma daar is vaak lastig van af te komen. Waar rook is is vuur, meestal is er wel wat aan de hand maar is de indeling foutief.

Om de oplossing te gaan zoeken in de Scientology Church, cupping of bij Jinns is gestoord.

----------


## maartenn100

> Het is goed dat je sceptisch bent, moesten meer mensen zijn maar je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat deze patienten wel met duivel uitdrijving en aderlating geholpen zouden zijn.


Neen, dat ga ik je niet vertellen. Blijkbaar vertel jij dat hier...




> We kunnen n.l. niet om het feit dat heel veel patienten er wel meegeholpen zijn en dankzij die medicijnen weer een redelijk leven lijden.


Ja, dat is juist. Ook die kant van het verhaal mag natuurlijk niet op de achtergrond verdwijnen. Het mag geen anti-psychiatrieverhaal worden, maar eerder tot oplettendheid bij diagnosestelling leiden. En ethiek boven marketingdoelstellingen van een farmaceutische lobby doen primeren.




> Het zou goed zijn wanneer de psychiatrie beter gemonitord word maar niet door zo'n dubieuze instelling als de Scientology Church.


Ja, jammer dat het Scientology is dat er mee uitpakt. Stel dat deze psychologen en artsen zich nu verenigd hadden onder een eigen naam en dan genuanceerd hun kritische stem hadden verwoord, zouden ze wellicht meer au serieux zijn genomen.
Het is jammer dat de bron (in dit geval scientology) vaak beslissend is om goede argumenten al dan niet te aanvaarden. 
Dat neemt dus niet weg dat de getuigenissen en kritiek ter dege gefundeerd kan zijn.

----------


## maartenn100

> Ik denk dat de meeste mensen een totaal verkeerd beeld hebben van de medische wereld inclusief de psychiatrie.
> Genezing is in de meeste gevallen helaas onmogelijk, vaak is het gedeeltelijk wegnemen van de klachten en soms is het proberen om er wat aan te doen.


Ik kan me voorstellen dat dat klopt.

Het gaat idd. over het onjuist diagnosticeren, waaraan medicatie gekoppeld wordt, uiteindelijk voor commercile doeleinden.





> Om de oplossing te gaan zoeken in de Scientology Church, cupping of bij Jinns is gestoord.


Volledig mee eens.

----------


## sjaen

> Ik denk dat de meeste mensen een totaal verkeerd beeld hebben van de medische wereld inclusief de psychiatrie. Genezing is in de meeste gevallen helaas onmogelijk, vaak is het gedeeltelijk wegnemen van de klachten en soms is het proberen om er wat aan te doen.
> Het is echter wel zo dat de medische industrie vaak iets vergeet namelijk de factor mens.
> DSM is een hulpmiddel om mensen te indiceren echter, het is en blijft mensen werk en die indeling hoeft niet altijd correct te verlopen, het is de behandelaar die het vast steld en ook hij of zij kan een inschattings fout maken of zijn/ haar werk niet goed doen. Dat stigma daar is vaak lastig van af te komen. Waar rook is is vuur, meestal is er wel wat aan de hand maar is de indeling foutief.


Ik heb een rapport van de WHO gelezen en daaruit werd de conclusie getrokken dat je met schizofrenie in een derde wereld land meer kans op volledige genezing hebt dan in het westen, dit rapport zal ongetwijfeld nog op internet ronddwalen, zal eens kijken of ik het nog kan vinden.

[Quote= Om de oplossing te gaan zoeken in de Scientology Church, cupping of bij Jinns is gestoord.[/QUOTE]

Ben het helemaal met je eens.

----------


## sjaen

> Neen, dat ga ik je niet vertellen. Blijkbaar vertel jij dat hier...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, dat is juist. Ook die kant van het verhaal mag natuurlijk niet op de achtergrond verdwijnen. Het mag geen anti-psychiatrieverhaal worden, maar eerder tot oplettendheid bij diagnosestelling leiden. En ethiek boven marketingdoelstellingen van een farmaceutische lobby doen primeren.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, jammer dat het Scientology is dat er mee uitpakt. Stel dat deze psychologen en artsen zich nu verenigd hadden onder een eigen naam en dan genuanceerd hun kritische stem hadden verwoord, zouden ze wellicht meer au serieux zijn genomen.
> ...


Dito

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Sjaen,

Nogmaals het is echt niet alleen de scientology kerk wat hier aan de bel trekt. 
Al jaren geleden las ik dat er een relatie is tussen psychotropen bij kinderen en zelfmoordpogingen in Amerika. Ook de 'shootings' op scholen schijnen verband te hebben met medicatie. 
Waar het om gaat is dat men niet blindelings op medische onderzoeken van de gevestigde orde moet vertrouwen, er spelen enorme belangen.

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik heb een rapport van de WHO gelezen en daaruit werd de conclusie getrokken dat je met schizofrenie in een derde wereld land meer kans op volledige genezing hebt dan in het westen, dit rapport zal ongetwijfeld nog op internet ronddwalen, zal eens kijken of ik het nog kan vinden.



Ik ben heel benieuwd, klinkt eerder als een verkeerde diagnose aangezien schizofrenie niet is te genezen.

----------


## sjaen

> Hoi Sjaen,
> 
> Nogmaals het is echt niet alleen de scientology kerk wat hier aan de bel trekt. 
> Al jaren geleden las ik dat er een relatie is tussen psychotropen bij kinderen en zelfmoordpogingen in Amerika. Ook de 'shootings' op scholen schijnen verband te hebben met medicatie. 
> Waar het om gaat is dat men niet blindelings op medische onderzoeken van de gevestigde orde moet vertrouwen, er spelen enorme belangen.


Dag Snow,

Ja, dat weet ik maar het blijft een proces van vallen en opstaan echter om nu de djinns/duivel opnieuw op te voeren is een gigantische stap achteruit.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,

Ik ben het met je betoog eens Maarten. Het labelen volgens de DSM gids kan nadelige gevolgen hebben. Eenmaal gelabeld kun je er toch mogelijke hinder van ondervinden in je latere carriere, daarom is voorzichtigheid geboden. Bovendien hebben jij en ik, als gewone burgers van om de hoek, ongetwijfeld ook wel een disorder die je uit die gids kunt extraheren!

Ik ben het niet met de scientology eens om de hele psychiatrie te demoniseren, en het hangt er ook een beetje vanaf om welke medicatie het gaat. 

Persoonlijk vind ik dat men met anti-depressiva en de medicatie tegen ADHD (soort amfetamine) heel voorzichtig moet zijn. Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat prozac niet beter is dan een placebo, behalve bij een zware depressie. Het is jammer dat men niet eerst naar een alternatief middel grijpt zoals St. Janskruid, wat nauwelijks bijwerkingen heeft.

Ook vind ik het zorgelijk dat kinderen verplicht gescreend worden op de scholen in Amerika. Je ziet die tendens in NL ook al, met het consultatieburo. Onder het mom dat men zo vroeg mogelijk 'afwijkingen' wil signaleren, wordt er nu teveel gemuggezift over oneffenheden in een kind haar/zijn karakter, met risico op een verkeerde diagnose. Dat is niet goed, zeker niet wanneer men aandringt op medicijn gebruik.

In het algemeen zou ik aanraden, geen medicijn te gebruiken wat nieuw op de markt is.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Sjaen,




> Ja, dat weet ik maar het blijft een proces van vallen en opstaan echter om nu de djinns/duivel opnieuw op te voeren is een gigantische stap achteruit.


In de filmpjes van de scientology werd niet gesproken over djinns. Het gaat er nu om dat men niet alles van de gevestigde orde, of medische onderzoeken in gerenommeerde blaadjes klakkeloos moet aannemen.

Nergens stel ik dat alle ziekten, psychisch of lichamelijk met de djinn, het boze oog of magie te maken hebben.

----------


## sjaen

> Ik ben heel benieuwd, klinkt eerder als een verkeerde diagnose aangezien schizofrenie niet is te genezen.


Het Soteria onderzoek!

ik zoek het betreffende rapport ff geduld svp

----------


## sjaen

> Het Soteria onderzoek!
> 
> ik zoek het betreffende rapport ff geduld svp


http://www.madinamerica.com/Mad%20In...rica/Home.html

(dit is niet het rapport zelf, er zijn door de WHO 73 rapporten hierover uitgegeven dus ik ben nog wel even bezig)

----------


## sjaen

> http://www.madinamerica.com/Mad%20In...rica/Home.html
> 
> (dit is niet het rapport zelf, er zijn door de WHO 73 rapporten hierover uitgegeven dus ik ben nog wel even bezig)


Uit onderzoek van de Wereld Gezondheids Organisatie (WHO) is meerdere malen aangetoond dat de 'ziekte-duur' na een psychotische periode in niet-westerse landen veel korter is dan in westerse landen. Deze pagina probeert een aanzet te geven tot het ontwikkelen van een andere benaderingswijze ten opzichte van het verschijnsel psychotische ervaring.

In een rapport van de WHO uit 1996 staat bijvoorbeeld het volgende te lezen:

...Such figures, however, hide a wide variation across geographical areas. In the WHO 10-country study at two-year follow-up, the percentage of cases with full remission after a single episode ranged between 3% in the USA and 54% in India, while the cases with continuous psychotic illness varied between 2% in Nigeria and 33% in Japan (Jablensky et al., 1992).
A substantial body of evidence shows a more benign course and better outcome in developing countries. This observation, which has been one of the more striking conclusions of WHO studies, has been strengthened by prospective studies with long follow-up carefully conducted in Colbombia and India (Len, 1989; Thara et al. 1996).

This undoubtedly means that enviroment plays a crucial role as an outcome determinant in schizophrenia. The factors that underlie higher improvement rates in developing countries, however, remain ill-defined, although better tolerance of the sick role, availability of suitable jobs, supportive family attitudes and extended family networds have been suggested as explanations (Leff et al., 1987; Leff et al. 1992 ; El-Islam, 1982).

Uit hoofdstuk 3, p.8 from 'Schizophrenia and Public Health, 1996' (PDF-File ook terug te vinden op de WHO-site) De referenties genoemd in dit citaat zijn onderin dit artikel terug te vinden.


Rapport 1996:

http://home.tiscali.nl/gibbon/waterp...lic-health.pdf

----------


## Joesoef

> In het algemeen zou ik aanraden, geen medicijn te gebruiken wat nieuw op de markt is.



Ik zou aanraden niet zomaar wat te roepen.



@sjaen ik ga eea lezen.

----------


## sjaen

> @sjaen ik ga eea lezen.


Evidence for their efficacy in reducing acute positive symptoms (not only in
schizophrenia, but in any disorder with psychotic features) is clear-cut, while their impact on negative symptoms looks modest. Findings from a large number of clinical trials indicate a substantial improvement within 6-14 weeks in 75% of patients with acute symptoms of schizophrenia treated at a dosage of 300-750 mg of chlorpromazine equivalents, in comparison with less than 25% treated with placebo (Dixon et al., 1995). Their efficacy in preventing relapse or recurrence after clinical remission, although well established, is less impressive. Risk of relapse during the first year following an acute episode in patients on antipsychotic medications is reduced to about 20%, in comparison with about 60% on placebo.
Pg 24 - 25 e.v.

Hier ligt denk ik de pijn/cq.; meer winst voor de pharmacie en meer risico voor de patient.

----------


## Snowwhite

Sjaen, 

Anti-psychotica doen op korte termijn wel hun werking, maar op de langere termijn zijn de schadelijke gevolgen heel ernstig.

En wie lering wil trekken uit het softenon schandaal, kan beter een medicijn vermijden wat nieuw op de markt is (zie de recentelijke processen tegen Eli Lilly betreffende Zyprexa).

----------


## Joesoef

> Sjaen, 
> 
> Anti-psychotica doen op korte termijn wel hun werking, maar op de langere termijn zijn de schadelijke gevolgen heel ernstig.
> 
> En wie lering wil trekken uit het softenon schandaal, kan beter een medicijn vermijden wat nieuw op de markt is (zie de recentelijke processen tegen Eli Lilly betreffende Zyprexa).




Psychoses zijn op zich al schadelijk.


Wist je dat Softenon gebruikt wordt bij Aids, auto-imuunziekten, bepaalde kankersoorten en lepra? Het is misschien niet zaligmakend maar tot op heden soms een alternatief.

----------


## maartenn100

Idd.
De beste oplossing is medicatie ondersteund met psychotherapie. Maar enkel medicatie zonder opvolging van de effecten en bijsturing kan niet. Dat gebeurt ook niet denk ik. 
Totaal geen medicatie voorschrijven, terwijl de positieve effecten aangetoond zijn, is zelfs strafbaar geloof ik. Het is alleen een kwestie van goede opvolging, laten gepaard gaan met gedragstherapie. En uiteraard in eerste instantie een juiste diagnose.
Maar niks doen is geen alternatief. Niets doen als arts, terwijl je de weet dat er medicijnen voor de kwaal zijn, is zelfs strafbaar bij mijn weten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,

Kun je even kort zeggen waarom je het niet met het groene gedeelte eens bent? Bedoel je dat autisten wel psychoses krijgen, of bedoel je dat ze zich niet altijd terug trekken (in hun schulp kruipen) als ze te veel prikkels krijgen of allebei.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Opmerking: 
Het geplaatste filmpje is om een ander geluid te laten horen, het vertolkt niet voor 100 procent mijn mening.
De inhoud, cijfers of gegevens kan ik niet verifieren.

Dit filmpje gaat over:

Bij online vragenlijsten blijken de helft van de normale mensen een 'disorder' te hebben.
'Teen screen' een onderzoek om zelfmoord neigingen te voorkomen.
Chelsey Rhoades blijkt bij teen screen SAD en OCD te hebben.
Teen screen is ontworpen door dr. David Shaffer, psychiater.
84 procent is ten onrechte als suicidaal aangemerkt door teen screen.
Aliah Gleason gescreend als suicidaal en gehospitaliseerd met 22 verschillende medicijnen.
Misstanden met Aliah Gleason, ouders mochten pas na 6 maanden haar zien.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn6SbdI2dIY"]YouTube - Making A Killing: The Untold Story Of Psychotropic Drugging Pt 7[/ame]

----------


## Charlus

Niet het flauwste benul wie nu precies wat probeert aan te tonen. Is er nog een verband met djinns?

----------


## ilayda

Nieuwe site sinds 2 weken online: 

Asira.nl - Klik

Just having fun! Wordt lid en doe gezellig mee.

----------


## At Ayt

> Even een algemene reactie ook al quote ik even At. Juist tegenwoordig zijn er speciale 'centrums,' voor diagnose stelling waar naar doorverwezen wordt door oa kinderartsen ea. Het onderzoek gaat erg nauwkeurig. Tuurlijk worden er nog fouten gemaakt maar ik merk echt niet dat de artsen daar met plezier of een soort belang psychofarmica voorschrijven aan de kinderen.


ja ze kunnen dmv vragenlijsten en observaties tijdens het diagnostisch onderzoek goed concluderen of een kind wel of niet aan autisme of aanverwante stoornissen lijdt.. maar dat wil helaas niet zeggen dat dit dan ook naar behoren gebeurt..
een kort citaat :
"Uitgaande van de criteria van Gillberg, en op basis van mijn ervaringen in de praktijk, veronderstel ik dat bij ongeveer 50 procent van de kinderen die het Asperger-syndroom hebben, het syndroom daadwerkelijk wordt onderkend en de diagnose wordt gesteld. Degenen met het Asperger-syndroom bij wie de diagnose niet wordt gesteld, kunnen hun problemen zodanig camoufleren dat ze niet worden doorverwezen voor diagnostisch onderzoek of dat de hulpverlener het Asperger-syndroom over het hoofd ziet en zich op een andere diagnose richt."
-- '_Hulpgids Asperger-syndroom; De complete gids_' , blz. 54 

met betrekking tot het camoufleren van de problemen komt dit volgens de auteur vooral voor bij volwassenen en meisjes.. 




> Uiteindelijk rust de verantwoording of je wel of niet start met medicatie bij de ouders. Evenals bijv een schoolkeuze de verantwoording van de ouders is. Tegenwoordig met alle info die er op internet is te krijgen vind ik niet dat je je kunt verschuilen achter spelletjes van de geneesmiddelen industrie.


gisteren was bij zomergasten een schrijnend fragment te zien uit een franse documentaire '_elle s'appelle Sabine_' 
http://www.vpro.nl/programma/zomerga...tems/42327632/
daarin was te zien hoe een jonge vrouw, dat aan autisme lijdt, er als een zombie bij zit vanwege de zware medicatie.. 
-- [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN_GQ-BGDgo"]YouTube - 彼女の名はサビーヌ(英語*幕)　3of8[/ame]

de vraag is of zo'n persoon zonder medicatie beter af is.. ze zal mischien onhandelbaar zijn maar zoals ze er in de documentaire bij zit is ook geen leven.. vooral het contrast is groot toen ze een paar jaar jonger was..

----------


## naam

> Niet het flauwste benul wie nu precies wat probeert aan te tonen. Is er nog een verband met djinns?



Idd, komt autisme door bezetenheid van een djinn?

----------


## At Ayt

> Het klassieke beeld van de in zichzelf gekeerde autist klopt eigenlijk wel en niet. Sommige kinderen/volwassenen keren zich idd in zichzelf door letterlijk stil en teruggetrokken gedrag. Anderen sluiten zich in wezen ook af maar doen dit juist door zelf bijv extreem veel geluid te maken. Horen ze bijv andere mensen schreeuwen dan zullen ze dat overschreeuwen als het ware omdat die prikkel van die schreeuwende mensen hen meer irriteert dan dat ze zelf schreeuwen.


dit citaat sluit er goed op aan :
"De naam 'autisme' blijft nog altijd verwarring zaaien, want ondanks alle recente publikaties en alle wetenschappelijke evidentie blijven heel veel mensen het syndroom autisme associren met 1 symptoom, het in zichzelf gekeerd zijn.
Nochtans: wie de definitie van autisme goed leest, stelt zelf vast dat in zichzelf gekeerd zijn een mogelijk maar niet eens noodzakelijk kenmerk is voor de diagnose van autisme.
(...) Heel wat mensen met autisme zijn niet (meer) in zichzelf gekeerd, maar ze blijven op een vreemde manier lijden aan 'alleenheid'. Juist dat kenmerk dreef mij aanvankelijk tot de studie van het autisme. Ik kende eenzaamheid uit de literatuur, uit mijn eigen leven, maar ik had de indruk dat de eenzaamheid in het autisme van een andere orde was, een eenzaamheid die de gewone emotionele betekenis van het woord ver oversteeg. Het leek veeleer te maken te hebben met het zoeken van een zin in de chaos van ervaringen, gekoppeld aan een 'intellectuele' eenzaamheid."
-- '_Autisme; Van begrijpen tot begeleiden_' , blz. 113 , theo peeters

de tragiek dat hierachter zit is erg.. mensen dat aan autisme lijden en niet in zichzelf gekeerd zijn zullen toch door hun afwijkende gedrag steeds weer terugvallen op hun isolement.. ze zitten in een vicieuze cirkel waar het denk ik erg moeilijk zal zijn om eruit te komen..

----------


## Charlus

Autisten hebben gewoon een flink pak slaag nodig, net als ADHD'ers. Desnoods op dagelijkse basis. Houden ze wel op met die flauwekul.

----------


## mark61

> Dat kwam ook in de film 'Snowcake,' naar voren. Ook de vraag of men het zelf als eenzaamheid ervaart, of is dat onze interpretatie en heeft een autist alleen maar een kleine kring van mensen nodig om bepaalde zaken te regelen die ze zelf niet kunnen. 
> idd een andere vorm van eenzaamheid. Gekoppelt aan onvermogen en onmacht.


Even groeten, hoi  :Smilie: 

Snowcake was moooi.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Maarten,




> Ik kan wel mee in de gedachtegang wanneer het puur een psychologisch fenomeen is. Een behandeling die geen kwaad kan, maar een ritueel is, kan dus een placebo-effect hebben omdat ze binnen het verhaal van een traditie valt.
> Zo blijkt dat in andere culturen sjamanen bepaalde mensen toch kunnen genezen adhv rituelen, als het een louter psychologische aandoening betreft. (zonder hersenschade als oorsprong bvb.). Het ritueel wordt binnen een verhaal van de traditie gekaderd, waardoor mensen van hun depressie ofz.. afgeholpen worden. Het werkt therapeutisch omdat hun eigen gemeenschap hen zo aandacht en zorg geeft, iets wat ook de voornaamste factor in de verschillende gesprekstherapien lijkt als men probeert de effecten te verklaren van verschillende psychotherapeutische stromingen.


Er zijn inderdaad verschillende psychische 'aandoeningen', deze kunnen op diverse manieren genezen of niet.

-Door wilskracht zoals jij hier schrijft 'therapeutisch of psychologisch effect. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld het geval zijn bij een placebo.

-Door faithhealing, ofterwel roeqiah (meestal koranrecitaties op water of olijfolie, soms een bad met sidr blaadjes), medicijnen zoals costmary, black seed oil, of hijama, exorcisme middels Koran etc.

-Door medicatie. Dit is echter symptoombestrijding, geen genezing.

Een aandoening die veroorzaakt wordt door de djinn kan nooit genezen middels medicijnen, dat lijkt me duidelijk. Aangezien psychotropen/farmaca heel veel bijwerkingen hebben en onherstelbare schade aanbrengen, is het wel degelijk van belang om eerst alternatieven te proberen alvorens men medicatie geeft. Dat is mijn insteek om de filmpjes te plaatsen van de scientology. Jij mag van mij roeqia of faithhealing zoals dat in de kerk gebeurd, zien als een psychologisch therapeutisch effect. Het lijkt mij logisch dat jij niet gelooft in zo'n uitdrijvings kerkdienst of islamitische roeqia. Waar het mij om gaat is dat pas in het uiterste geval gegrepen moet worden naar medicatie. Het is absurd om iemand die hallucineert ten gevolge van bezetenheid, zijn leven lang op giftige medicatie te zetten. 

Je kunt niet alle aandoeningen over 1 kam scheren. Voor autisme bijvoorbeeld is geen medicijn en kan nooit genezen. Depressie kan van tijdelijke aard zijn. Een psychose kan ook eenmalig zijn. De medicatie tegen ADHD vind ik uiterst dubieus. Eigenlijk vind ik dat bij bijna alle aandoeningen men eerst naar traditionele middelen moet grijpen, behalve bij terugkerende psychoses (schizofrenie). Maar zelfs daar denk ik dat het beter is om alleen tijdelijke medicatie toe te dienen, tijdens de positieve symptomen. 

Het verschil met faithhealing of andere alternatieve geneeswijzen en psychofarmaca is dat de laatste lichamelijke schade toebrengt en de eerst genoemden niet. 




> In antropologische studies stelt men bvb. dat 'trance' (vaak een gevolg van rituelen) die gepaard gaat met metaforische beelden (culturele verhalen) waarin de persoon een rol speelt en magische wezens opduiken, een bepaalde psychologisch helende werking kunnen hebben voor die persoon.
> 
> Het onbewuste begint dan djins en goden (bij sjamanisme bvb.) als subpersoonlijkheden te zien die moeten verdreven worden. En krijgt zo onbewuste informatie van die goden (beelden enz...) over wat ie vervolgens dient te doen. Dit soort beelden kunnen iemands welzijn benvloeden. Doordat je erin gelooft, werkt het. Het werkt als een placebo en kan dus de voorkeur op medicatie genieten als het puur om psychologische fenomenen gaat.


In deze topic hebben we het ook over shamanisme gehad:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....1&postcount=37
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....0&postcount=38

Het verschil tussen een christelijke of islamitische uitdrijving en het inroepen van een shaman is, dat de shaman middels andere geesten, de geest van de bezetene wil uitdrijven. Dat vinden wij moslims shirk. De djinn om hulp roepen is afgoderij. Immers God is Almachtig, dus Hem moet men aanbidden. De djinn doet niets voor niets. Ook in het Christendom is het occulte ten strengste verboden, simpelweg omdat het afgoderij is.

_It is the shaman, however, that is the true master of the spirit world. The shaman is chosen by the spirits at birth and an extra soul called an udha enters them. This soul helps them gather other spirit helpers that protect the shaman. (Opmerking: God/Allah alleen vragen wij om hulp, geesten om hulp vragen, die zelf weer een schepping zijn van God, is shirk). Without this protection, rituals and other world journeys are dangerous and foolish to attempt._

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> de download naar het pdf bestand van die pagina:
> 
> http://www.umcutrecht.nl/NR/rdonlyre...sychiatrie.pdf


Wat mij opvalt is dat bij elke fase de ouders opnieuw toestemming moeten geven. Na de diagnostiek fase van 8 weken, volgt een eventueel behandelplan of ontslag. Voor dit behandelplan wordt wederom toestemming gevraagd aan de ouders:

_In een adviesgesprek informeren wij u over de diagnose en mogelijke behandelplannen. U neemt na dit gesprek zelf een besluit over het door ons voorgestelde advies. Na uw besluit volgt een kort adviesgesprek met uw kind over de diagnose en vervolgbehandeling of ontslag.
Als u akkoord gaat met het voortzetten van de behandeling, volgt de behandelperiode._

Behandelsovereenkomst

_Als u het met de voorgestelde behandeling eens bent, is er opnieuw sprake van een behandelovereenkomst. U geeft toestemming voor behandeling, zoals u hiervoor toestemming heeft gegeven voor de diagnostiek. U ontvangt de behandeldoelen van ons op papier._

Dat klinkt heel wat beter dan het (Amerikaanse) geval Aliah Gleason in filmpje 7, die vast gebonden werd, 22 verschillende medicijnen kreeg en waarbij de ouders hun dochter 6 maanden niet mocht zien!

Als je de dagindeling bekijkt, valt wel op dat er nauwelijks ruimte is voor 'behandeling' of therapie, het grootste gedeelte van de dag wordt in beslag genomen door school. Er is alleen maar tijd tussen 16.00 en 17.00. Eventueel nog 's avonds tussen 18.00 en 19.00.




> Het klassieke beeld van de in zichzelf gekeerde autist klopt eigenlijk wel en niet. Sommige kinderen/volwassenen keren zich idd in zichzelf door letterlijk stil en teruggetrokken gedrag. Anderen sluiten zich in wezen ook af maar doen dit juist door zelf bijv extreem veel geluid te maken. Horen ze bijv andere mensen schreeuwen dan zullen ze dat overschreeuwen als het ware omdat die prikkel van die schreeuwende mensen hen meer irriteert dan dat ze zelf schreeuwen.


Mij is echter nog niet duidelijk wat psychose komt doen bij autisme. De combinatie schizofrenie en autisme komt wel voor maar is heel uitzonderlijk. Ook in het pdf file wat ik heb gedownload staat weinig over psychose. Hoe kan een kind de hele dag naar school gaan als hij/zij in een psychose verkeerd?

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Hoe kan een kind de hele dag naar school gaan als hij/zij in een psychose verkeerd?


Wordt geregeld door een djinn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife




> Persoonlijke noot: mijn zoontje met de diagnose klassiek autisme met een ADHD kant, kan zonder medicatie niet naar school. Voordat het Curium mij te keuze voorlegde om te starten met ritalin lieten ze hem nog extra testen. Dit omdat kinderen met klassiek autisme heel vaak/meestal ook een verstandelijke beperking hebben. Bij mijn zoontje is dit niet het geval. Hij is normaal begaafd met een IQ van 104. De keuze werd mij dus voorgelegd. Of hij zou niet naar school kunnen zoals het zonder medicatie ging, ondanks de strakke structuur en de pictogrammen. Of starten met medicatie en wel naar school. Ik wil mijn leergierige kind het recht op onderwijs niet ontzeggen dus ik koos voor medicatie.


Ik begrijp het niet, mocht je zoontje niet naar school zonder medicatie, wordt hem school geweigerd, of kon dat niet volgens het curium?

Wat is een cluster vier school?

----------


## Joesoef

> Hoe kan een kind de hele dag naar school gaan als hij/zij in een psychose verkeerd?
> 
> Groetjes Snow



Wat dacht je van een speciale school die daar op is ingesteld?

http://www.umcutrecht.nl/zorg/ouders...-bij-kinderen/

----------


## sjaen

http://www.kennislink.nl/publicaties...zelfde-oorzaak

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Sjaen,

Het artikel gaat er over dat autisme en schizofrenie mogelijk dezelfde oorzaak hebben, er zou iets fout gaan in de aanleg van de lichaamsdelen tussen de 20ste en 40ste week van de zwangerschap. 

Mijn vraag gaat over de combinatie van autisme en schizofrenie, want dat komt naar mijn weten nauwelijks voor:

_Het is typisch voor iemand met autisme om moeite te hebben met het verwerken van veel verschillende prikkels. Iets vergelijkbaars gebeurt als iemand met schizofrenie een psychose heeft: alle prikkels van buiten lijken even belangrijk, waardoor hij of zij helemaal overvoerd raakt door alle indrukken. Het gevolg: hallucinaties en wanen. En dat is weer anders dan bij autisten, die geen psychose krijgen als gevolg van teveel prikkels, maar als het ware in hun schulp kruipen en zich afsluiten._

----------


## Joesoef

> _Het is typisch voor iemand met autisme om moeite te hebben met het verwerken van veel verschillende prikkels. Iets vergelijkbaars gebeurt als iemand met schizofrenie een psychose heeft: alle prikkels van buiten lijken even belangrijk, waardoor hij of zij helemaal overvoerd raakt door alle indrukken. Het gevolg: hallucinaties en wanen. En dat is weer anders dan bij autisten, die geen psychose krijgen als gevolg van teveel prikkels, maar als het ware in hun schulp kruipen en zich afsluiten._



Geen autist is het zelfde. Ik snap in totaal niet waar je naar toe wilt.

----------


## naam

> Hoi Sjaen,
> 
> Het artikel gaat er over dat autisme en schizofrenie mogelijk dezelfde oorzaak hebben, er zou iets fout gaan in de aanleg van de lichaamsdelen tussen de 20ste en 40ste week van de zwangerschap. 
> 
> Mijn vraag gaat over de combinatie van autisme en schizofrenie, want dat komt naar mijn weten nauwelijks voor:
> 
> _Het is typisch voor iemand met autisme om moeite te hebben met het verwerken van veel verschillende prikkels. Iets vergelijkbaars gebeurt als iemand met schizofrenie een psychose heeft: alle prikkels van buiten lijken even belangrijk, waardoor hij of zij helemaal overvoerd raakt door alle indrukken. Het gevolg: hallucinaties en wanen. En dat is weer anders dan bij autisten, die geen psychose krijgen als gevolg van teveel prikkels, maar als het ware in hun schulp kruipen en zich afsluiten._


Komt dit nou door een djinn. Waar is het verband met djinns, of zijn die ineens verdwenen?

----------


## At Ayt

> Dat kwam ook in de film 'Snowcake,' naar voren. Ook de vraag of men het zelf als eenzaamheid ervaart, of is dat onze interpretatie en heeft een autist alleen maar een kleine kring van mensen nodig om bepaalde zaken te regelen die ze zelf niet kunnen. 
> idd een andere vorm van eenzaamheid. Gekoppelt aan onvermogen en onmacht.


baukje van kesteren heeft daar eens een boek over geschreven : '_een gat waar je hart zit_'
dat gaat over hoe normaal begaafde autisten (die redelijk hun zaken op orde hebben en hun eigen emoties kunnen verwoorden) zelf aankijken tegen eenzaamheid.. de toon van het boek is dat autisten overhoop liggen met eenzaamheid en daar eigenlijk geen oplossing voor weten.. 

de film snowcake ken ik niet maar ik denk dat het inderdaad zo is dat veel autisten slechts een kleine kring mensen nodig hebben en al aan 1 of 2 vrienden genoeg hebben omdat de sociale interactie ze dan alweer te veel wordt.. 
ze zullen zich denk ik pijnlijk bewust zijn van hun overgevoeligheid voor de buitenwereld en het onvermogen adequaat te reageren op sociale conventies in een wereld die de hunne niet is.. dat moet een eenzaamheid opleveren wat er diep in zal hakken..

----------


## At Ayt

> Ja het is hier best aardig geregeld zeker als je het vergelijkt met idd wat jij plaatste over Amerika. Afschuwelijk lijkt me dat.


bij diagnostisch onderzoek wordt soms opzettelijk de verkeerde diagnose gesteld om tegemoet te komen aan de ouders want in sommige landen krijg je geen subsidie van de overheid wanneer je kind geen klassiek autisme heeft.. 
blijkt bijvoorbeeld uit diagnostisch onderzoek dat een kind het asperger-syndroom heeft dan komt het niet in aanmerking voor subsidie en wordt daarom de diagnose gesteld dat het kind klassiek autisme heeft..

----------


## Joesoef

> bij diagnostisch onderzoek wordt soms opzettelijk de verkeerde diagnose gesteld om tegemoet te komen aan de ouders want in sommige landen krijg je geen subsidie van de overheid wanneer je kind geen klassiek autisme heeft.. 
> blijkt bijvoorbeeld uit diagnostisch onderzoek dat een kind het asperger-syndroom heeft dan komt het niet in aanmerking voor subsidie en wordt daarom de diagnose gesteld dat het kind klassiek autisme heeft..



Sommige landen?

Bedoel je met een verkeerde diagnose alleen op papier maar verder wel een correcte behandeling?

----------


## At Ayt

> Dank voor het fragment over Sabine. 
> Schrijnend idd hoe ze veranderde. Die verandering begon al thuis voor ze opgenomen moest worden. 
> 
> Dat het slechter met haar ging was dus al voor de opname in het ziekenhuis en de start met de medicatie? Ik heb de hele aflevering verder niet gezien. En hij is nog niet op uitzending gemist jammer genoeg.


ja de problemen werden erger waardoor ze medicijnen moest krijgen en waarschijnlijk is ze bijna niet in de hand te houden zonder medicijnen maar de vraag is wat beter is : iemand z'n gang laten gaan wat problematisch is voor de buitenwereld of bij iemand de levenskracht eruit halen door zware medicatie zodat die persoon geen probleem meer oplevert voor de buitenwereld ?
zelf heb ik het idee dat het toedienen vd medicijnen vooral bedoeld lijkt te zijn om de buitenwereld te verlossen van haar (negatieve) energie door haar te laten veranderen in een levenloze zombie en dat zij daar zelf weinig baat bij heeft.. de patint lijkt er zelf weinig geholpen mee te zijn.. er zit bijna geen leven meer in haar.. 




> Blijft de agressie hanteerbaar? Blijft het geschreeuw en gegil binnen de grenzen zodat je geen boze buren op de stoep krijgt. Kun je naar de speeltuin blijven gaan zonder dat je kind aldoor andere kinderen uitscheld en of slaat zonder voor ons aanwijsbare oorzaak? Zonder dat je hem of haar helemaal onder de dope moet brengen. Kun je hem of haar nog meenemen naar de supermarkt? En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over op vakantie gaan of het bezoeken van een pretpark. Het kan goed gaan. Het kan helemaal verkeerd gaan zodat je met een doorgedraaid kind onder je arm beter weer kunt vertrekken. En dat zijn nog de 'luxe' zaken. dan heb ik het nog niet eens over school.


ja je benoemt precies de pijnpunten waarom het geestelijk en lichamelijk zo zwaar is om met dit soort mensen 'gewone' dagelijkse dingen te ondernemen en het samenleven met zo'n persoon erg moeilijk is.. wat dat betreft ontkom je er niet aan om medicijnen toe te passen maar in het geval van sabine is het erg doorgeschoten.. 
een schreeuwend persoon dat de boel overhoop haalt in je huis is onhoudbaar op termijn maar een halfdode zombie op de bank te zien kwijlen is nog erger.. 




> Persoonlijke noot: mijn zoontje met de diagnose klassiek autisme met een ADHD kant, kan zonder medicatie niet naar school. Voordat het Curium mij te keuze voorlegde om te starten met ritalin lieten ze hem nog extra testen. Dit omdat kinderen met klassiek autisme heel vaak/meestal ook een verstandelijke beperking hebben. Bij mijn zoontje is dit niet het geval. Hij is normaal begaafd met een IQ van 104. De keuze werd mij dus voorgelegd. Of hij zou niet naar school kunnen zoals het zonder medicatie ging, ondanks de strakke structuur en de pictogrammen. Of starten met medicatie en wel naar school. Ik wil mijn leergierige kind het recht op onderwijs niet ontzeggen dus ik koos voor medicatie. 
> De ritalin werkte uitstekend. Helaas had het ook een bijeffect. Heel slecht eten en hij viel enorm af. En het autiform gedrag werd na verloop van tijd sterker. Gillen, agressie door slaan en bijten. Nog meer medicatie, Risperdal, werkt gelukkig eetlustopwekkend zodat hij qua gewicht nu prima in balans is en verder is het bij iedere nieuwe groeispurt weer zoeken naar een nieuw evenwicht in medicatie. Want om naar school te gaan moet hij een uur reizen. Kun je het jezelf voorstellen een bus met zes kinderen die allemaal op een cluster vier school zitten en die allemaal erg onrustig worden als mijn zoon de hele weg zit te gillen? Met als enige begeleiding de buschauffeur zelf. We hebben dus geen keuze. Tenminste, tot op zekere hoogte. Het is nog steeds een levenslustige ondeugende heerlijke zesjarige. Als ik ga merken dat hij zijn levenslust verliest zou ik er mee stoppen, met de medicatie. Want zijn intelligentie is maar betrekkelijk. Zijn sociale vaardigheden zijn zo slecht dat het de vraag is wat hij in de toekomst met zijn intelligentie kan doen. Ik zal dus altijd kiezen voor zijn kwaliteit van leven op dit moment.


zo te zien heb je een goede balans gevonden met de medicatie.. gelukkig maar..

het zal niet makkelijk wezen om zo realistisch over de toekomst van je eigen kind te moeten praten.. 
knap van je dat je toch nog zo nuchter afstand weet te bewaren en je jouw eigen gevoelens op de achtergrond houdt..

----------


## Joesoef

Een zeer interessante schrijver, laagdrempelig maar toch zeer informatief, is Oliver Sacks. Sacks is neuroloog en heeft zeer interessante boeken geschreven over de menselijke kant van neurologische afwijkingen, onder andere ook autisme (geloof 'een antropoloog op mars').

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,

Wat betreft Sabine, het is heel moeilijk te bepalen of Sabine, zoals je al zei, voor het ziekenhuis niet ook al problemen had. Ze was immers agressief en soms niet hanteerbaar. Aan de andere kant zien we in het filmpje, dat zij terwijl ze naar het zwembad gaat ook slaat in de auto, vreemde dingen zegt tegen de kaartverkoper van het zwembad en gilt. De medicijnen hebben haar dus niet van het gedrag afgeholpen, maar haar wel slomer en dikker gemaakt. Al met al brengen de medicijnen haar alleen maar slechte neven effekten, dat is mijn voorzichtige conclusie. 

Dat je zoon 1 op 1 begeleiding nodig had op het MKD, brengt inderdaad grote praktische problemen met zich mee in het verdere onderwijs. Ik vind dat jij in een enorm dilemma zit, wel medicijnen wel school of niet medicijnen geen school. 

De beschrijving van de cluster vier school klinkt heel positief. Vooral omdat ze rekening houden met het feit dat autisten zo min mogelijk prikkels moeten krijgen, dat heb je op een gewone school, never nooit niet, zo kan je zoon toch onderwijs volgen, en dat is wel heel fijn.

----------


## naam

De invloed van de djinn is er kennelijk niet meer.

----------


## Joesoef

[QUOTE=Snowwhite;4043161]Wat betreft Sabine, het is heel moeilijk te bepalen of Sabine, zoals je al zei, voor het ziekenhuis niet ook al problemen had. Ze was immers agressief en soms niet hanteerbaar. Aan de andere kant zien we in het filmpje, dat zij terwijl ze naar het zwembad gaat ook slaat in de auto, vreemde dingen zegt tegen de kaartverkoper van het zwembad en gilt. De medicijnen hebben haar dus niet van het gedrag afgeholpen, maar haar wel slomer en dikker gemaakt. Al met al brengen de medicijnen haar alleen maar slechte neven effekten, dat is mijn voorzichtige conclusie. /QUOTE]


Ben jij psycholoog of psychiater, weet jij meer van die vrouw dan wat wij hebben kunnen zien in dit filmpje, welke medicijnen slikt zij, wat weet jij af van de bijwerkingen bij haar?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Wat betreft Sabine, het is heel moeilijk te bepalen of Sabine, zoals je al zei, voor het ziekenhuis niet ook al problemen had. Ze was immers agressief en soms niet hanteerbaar. Aan de andere kant zien we in het filmpje, dat zij terwijl ze naar het zwembad gaat ook slaat in de auto, vreemde dingen zegt tegen de kaartverkoper van het zwembad en gilt. De medicijnen hebben haar dus niet van het gedrag afgeholpen, maar haar wel slomer en dikker gemaakt. Al met al brengen de medicijnen haar alleen maar slechte neven effekten, dat is mijn voorzichtige conclusie.
> 
> 
> Ben jij psycholoog of psychiater, weet jij meer van die vrouw dan wat wij hebben kunnen zien in dit filmpje, welke medicijnen slikt zij, wat weet jij af van de bijwerkingen bij haar?


Sabine is bezeten van een djinn. Westerse geneeskunde helpt daartegen natuurlijk niet, vandaar dat ze zelfs onder medicatie bezetenengedrag vertoont.



> De medicijnen hebben haar dus niet van het gedrag afgeholpen, maar haar wel slomer en dikker gemaakt.


Niet voor niets onderlijning van Snowwhite. Beter de djinn uitdrijven dan medicijnen toedienen.

----------


## mark61

> Een zeer interessante schrijver, laagdrempelig maar toch zeer informatief, is Oliver Sacks. Sacks is neuroloog en heeft zeer interessante boeken geschreven over de menselijke kant van neurologische afwijkingen, onder andere ook autisme (geloof 'een antropoloog op mars').


En niet te vergeten: The Man who mistook his Wife for a Hat. Enfin diverse aandoeningen.

----------


## mark61

> De invloed van de djinn is er kennelijk niet meer.


Die is afdoende gecupt.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ben jij psycholoog of psychiater, weet jij meer van die vrouw dan wat wij hebben kunnen zien in dit filmpje, welke medicijnen slikt zij, wat weet jij af van de bijwerkingen bij haar?


je hoeft geen psychiater te zijn om te zien dat ze er dankzij de medicijnen als een verdoofde zombie bij zit waar bijna geen levenslust meer in zit.. 
in mijn optiek is zulke toepassing van medicijnen haraam.. het is schadelijk..

----------


## At Ayt

> Subside is vergelijkbaar met de AWBZ vergoedingen?





> Sommige landen?
> Bedoel je met een verkeerde diagnose alleen op papier maar verder wel een correcte behandeling?


ik zou het verder niet weten.. 
las deze passage in het boek _hulpgids asperger syndroom_ :
"Helaas staat de behandelaar vaak voor het dilemma welke diagnose -- autisme of het Asperger-syndroom -- het kind of de volwassene de beste toegang geeft tot de benodigde voorzieningen en subsidies. In sommige landen, staten of provincies heeft een kind alleen recht op ondersteuning in de klas of financile vergoedingen als het de diagnose autisme krijgt, terwijl het nergens recht op heeft met de diagnose Asperger-syndroom. Hulpverleners noteren daarom soms de diagnose autisme of hoogfunctionerend autisme, inplaats van de meer nauwkeurige diagnose Asperger-syndroom, omdat het kind dan automatisch ondersteuning krijgt en de ouders daarvoor geen juridische stappen hoeven te ondernemen."
(_Hulpgids Asperger syndroom De complete gids_, Tony Attwood, blz. 53)

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik ken dat boek niet, googelde op de naam van de schrijfster en kwam bij haar website terecht. http://www.delachendepanda.nl/index.html 
> 
> 'k Ga het boek zeker eens lezen.


en ik kende die website weer niet.. 
ze is zo te zien erg actief.. 

ja het is een interessant boek voor wat betreft de interviews met andere autisten.. ze heeft allerlei verschillende soorten mensen benaderd om het met hun over eenzaamheid te hebben.. de ene is getrouwd, de ander gescheiden, de ene woont alleen en de ander woont in een beschermde woongroep.. zo krijg je een breed beeld van autisten hoe ze omgaan met hun eenzaamheid..

----------


## At Ayt

> Het zijn vaak de hoogbegaafde autisten die dat enigsinds onder woorden kunnen brengen zoals de schrijfster van het boek wat jij net aanhaalde. Of een savant als Daniel Tammet die ook een boek heeft geschreven. 'Geboren op een blauwe dag.' 
> 
> _Daniel Tammet is schrijver, taalkundige en docent. Hij heeft autisme en het savant-syndroom, net als Kim Peek, op wie de film Rainman is gebaseerd. Het grote verschil met andere savants is dat Daniel kan uitleggen wat er in zijn hoofd gebeurt tijdens zijn duizelingwekkende berekeningen en geheugenprestaties. Hij wordt daarom ook wel Brainman genoemd_. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Paul Tammet (31 januari 1979, Londen) is een Engelse autist met bijzondere cognitieve capaciteiten. Zo kan hij bijzonder goed rekenen en feiten leren en kan hij in een korte tijd een nieuwe taal op een hoog niveau spreken.
> 
> ...


interessante film.. 
ik herken hem van een jaar of twee geleden waar hij te gast was bij pauw en witteman.. daar vertelde hij toen over het zien van kleuren en over z'n rekentalent..

----------


## Joesoef

> je hoeft geen psychiater te zijn om te zien dat ze er dankzij de medicijnen als een verdoofde zombie bij zit waar bijna geen levenslust meer in zit.. 
> in mijn optiek is zulke toepassing van medicijnen haraam.. het is schadelijk..



Er is mij een ding duidelijk en dat ze behalve een gedragsstoornis zwakbegaafd is. Speculaties over medicijnen slaan nergens op.

----------


## Snowwhite

> je hoeft geen psychiater te zijn om te zien dat ze er dankzij de medicijnen als een verdoofde zombie bij zit waar bijna geen levenslust meer in zit..


Ja inderdaad.

----------


## Joesoef

> Ja inderdaad.


Idioot voorbarige conclusie. Behalve groovy housewife ben jij ook een psychiater en ken je deze case?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ze schrijft dat ze voorzichtig veronderstellingen maakt net als ik.


Dat schrijft ze wel maar ze doet het niet.
Integendeel.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite,

Merci voor je uitgebreide uitleg. Ik zoek het zelf wat mee uit als ik tijd heb.
Over de DSM:
Eigenlijk is het classificatiesysteem een goed hulpmiddel, ook voor psychologen (dus niet enkel voor psychiaters).
Veel hangt af van hoe het gebruikt wordt, hoe de DSM-classificatie op de patint wordt toegepast en welke behandeling men er aan koppelt.
Vooral dat laaste is interessant. 
Ook de opvolging van de patint, de evolutie van zijn stoornis oiv de medicatie om ev. bij te sturen in de behandeling, zit eigenlijk vervat in een normale arts-patintopvolging.

De DSM zelf is volgens mij ook een betrouwbare tool om diagnoses te stellen. 
Maar de hantering ervan kan verschillen.
Natuurlijk houdt de DSM geen rekening met culturele interpretatiekaders (Djinns, sjamanisme, enz...)
En misschien zit daar een culturele mismatch?

Eigenlijk zeg je: wat volgens de DSM een pathologie heet, wordt in een bepaalde cultuur bezetenheid genoemd. Medicatie is dan geen oplossing.

Nochthans zou men in psychiatrie pathologie van tijdelijke bezetenheid toch duidelijk moeten kunnen onderscheiden?

Bvb. via tests om uit te maken of de patint ook tijdens niet-bezetenheid symptomen van een achterliggende stoornis vertoont. Het is dus makkelijk te testen. (via uitgewerkte tests van opgeleide psychiaters)

Ook hersenbeschadiging, een stoornis die aan het ontwikkelen is, onderscheidt zich toch duidelijk van een tijdelijke bezetenheidstrance dat met culturele rituelen via faithhealing, zoals jij het noemt, behandeld wordt?

Ht aandachtspunt blijft wat mij betreft vooral: de marketingtechnieken van de farmaceutische industrie, waar sommige psychiaters gevoelig aan kunnen zijn. 

groeten
Maarten

----------


## Joesoef

> Dat beweert ze nergens. 
> 
> Ach, zoek het ook lekker uit met elkaar, altijd dat gevit.



Mee- en medeleven is prima maar zelf conclusies trekken is verkeerd. Belangrijk onderdeel in dit topic is het stellen van een foutieve diagnose, door als leek te vertellen te denken wat er aan de hand is doe je gewoon mee.

----------


## At Ayt

> Er is mij een ding duidelijk en dat ze behalve een gedragsstoornis zwakbegaafd is. Speculaties over medicijnen slaan nergens op.


het is duidelijk te zien dat ze vanwege de medicijnen er verdoofd en verdwaasd bij zit.. 
ze wilt het liefste liggen in bed en komt bijna levenloos over.. er zit amper nog levensenergie in.. dat is het gevolg van haar zware medicatie en niet van haar geretardeerd gedrag..

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Maarten,

De marketingstechnieken van de farmaceutische industrie moeten inderdaad aandachtspunt blijven, dat hebben jij en ik gemeen.

Waar we het niet over eens zijn is het bestaan van de djinn.

Een psychiater die niet in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft, zal bezetenheid uitsluiten. Indien er wel sprake van bezetenheid is, zal dus een verkeerde diagnose gesteld worden. 
De djinn kan verschillende aandoeningen veroorzaken, o.a. epileptische aanvallen.
Jij zult met je materialistische visie niet in het bestaan van engelen of djinns geloven. Er is nog nooit 'wetenschappelijk' bewezen dat engelen de deur van een huis voorbij gaan indien zich daar een hond bevindt.

Bezetenheid kan worden aangetoond door een koptelefoon bij de patient op te zetten, waarbij speciale verzen uit de Koran worden gereciteerd, meestal reageert de bezetene hier heftig op, in zo'n geval is medicatie niet gewenst. 

We zouden ons ook moeten afvragen waarom een kind eigenlijk geen concentratieproblemen zou mogen hebben, of een vrouw geen hormonale problemen, of een man geen tijdelijke depressie. Vroeger was het normaal dat men een 'dorpsgek' had, en die had vaak nog zijn eigen functie binnen de gemeenschap. Het individualisme, het breken van de familiebanden en het streven naar perfektie in deze snelle producerende westerse wereld laat zijn sporen na. 

Mijn betoog is dus niet zoals de scientology om de hele psychiatrie te verwerpen, maar om kritisch te blijven, en niet alles maar voor zoete koek te slikken omdat het nu eenmaal in een gerenommeerd medisch tijdschrift staat.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,

Dit vind ik wel een mooi stukje:

*Diagnose*

Een diagnose komt zeker bij ouders vaak hard aan. Voor mij echter (20 jaar, en pas een diagnose autistische stoornis) was het vooral een opluchting. Ik zal uitleggen waarom. Misschien dat dit gerust stelt, en bij mensen de twijfels m.b.t het zoeken naar een diagnose een beetje weg kan nemen.

* Eindelijk erkenning dat ik ben zoals ik ben.

* Ik hoef nu niet meer zo te twijfelen aan mezelf. Ik kan mezelf nu accepteren zoals ik ben, en ik hoef me nu niet meer af te vragen "wat is er mis met mij?" Het is veel moeilijker om met de twijfel daarover om te gaan, dan met de diagnose.

* Ik kan nu hulp krijgen die ook geschikt is voor mij.

* Ik krijg uiteindelijk toch nog gelijk over vroeger. Het lag niet aan mij, de problemen vroeger, ik deed mijn best wel maar meer zat er niet in. Dus hoef ik me daar niet meer schuldig over te voelen, en ik krijg daardoor juist meer zelfvertrouwen.

* Ik kan nu veel gerichter aan de gang gaan met de problemen. Het is nu veel makkelijker om door te dringen tot de kern van sommige problemen. Bijvoorbeeld: ik maak me ontzettend druk om iets, zonder te begrijpen waarom, maar later blijkt het om een onvoorspelbare situatie te gaan. Op het eerste gezicht lijkt het echter om iets anders te gaan. Nu kan sneller door die oppervlakte heen de kern van het probleem gevonden en aangepakt worden.

* Ik hoef nu niet meer zo verschrikkelijk veel energie te steken in proberen. Het is nu makkelijker te begrijpen en te accepteren dat bepaalde dingen niet kunnen, en dat geeft rust.

* Een diagnose is misschien het eind van een hoop verwachting. Maar, er komen nieuwe voor in de plaats die realistischer zijn, en dus minder teleurstelling geven.

http://home.wanadoo.nl/inca0/as/diagnose.htm

----------


## Joesoef

> We hebben toch geen invloed op de diagnose door er hier over te praten?



In dit topic is enkele keren naar voren gekomen dat mensen te snel medicatie krijgen en te snel worden ingedeeld aan de hand van DSM.

----------


## Snowwhite

Reallife/Ayt

Ik heb een heel verhelderend boek gelezen van Peter Vermeulen, _Brein bedriegt, als autisme niet op autisme lijkt_, echt een aanrader.

----------


## Joesoef

> Een psychiater die niet in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft, zal bezetenheid uitsluiten. Indien er wel sprake van bezetenheid is, zal dus een verkeerde diagnose gesteld worden. 
> De djinn kan verschillende aandoeningen veroorzaken, o.a. epileptische aanvallen.
> Jij zult met je materialistische visie niet in het bestaan van engelen of djinns geloven. Er is nog nooit 'wetenschappelijk' bewezen dat engelen de deur van een huis voorbij gaan indien zich daar een hond bevindt.


In het begin van de 19e eeuw was het anders heel populair om de oorzaak psychische problemen in het hogere te zoeken. Gelukkig zijn we nu wijzer dankzij de wetenschap. Nu die anderen nog.

----------


## Joesoef

Hoop leeswerk maar wel interessant:

http://www.bbsonline.org/Preprints/C...7_preprint.pdf

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> In het intervieuw komt een ander boek van twee Amerikaanse schrijvers naar voren die zeggen dat de toenames van het aantal depressies het gevolg is van de verzorgingsstaat. Mensen zijn 'watjes,' geworden en hebben geen incasseringsvermogen meer. Hun conclusie is dat mensen aan zichzelf moeten werken. Desnoods ondersteund met medicatie maar de onderliggende boodschap is ergens dat je hele sores aan jezelf ligt dus werk aan de winkel. 
> 
> Mw Dehue gaf een hele mooie tegenreactie en gevoelsmatig ben ik het met haar eens. Zij geeft juist aan dat de toename van depressies pas vanaf de jaren 90 dateert. Eigenlijk toen de verzorgingsstaat mentaliteit drastisch veranderde. De maatschappij werd prestatiegerichter en wij mensen ook. Bijv na het overlijden van een dierbare geven mensen zichzelf nauwelijks tijd om n en ander te verwerken en te rouwen. De tijdelijke 'depressie,' die daardoor kan ontstaan en die bij het rouwproces hoort daar hebben we vaak geen tijd voor. *Want iedereen wordt meegezogen in het hoge levenstempo en de prestatiedrang van de maatschappij.* Een depressie heeft een oorzaak. En om die oorzaak te zoeken is tijd nodig en die tijd gunnen we onszelf vaak niet meer. 
> Er vallen... wat jij ook aangaf, hierdoor meer mensen buiten de boot. Mensen die het vroeger in het 'trage,' tempo van een dorp nog mee konden komen lopen nu tegen veel meer zaken aan en overzien n en ander niet meer.
> 
> Aan de andere kant, er zijn ook schrijnende verhalen bekent van mensen in gesloten gemeenschappen die outsiders werden. Die vreselijk werden behandeld en getreiterd zelfs. 
> Wat dat betreft is de grotere kennis onder een bredere laag van de bevolking alleen maar goed. En die kennis heeft weer te maken met de welvaart denk ik, En die welvaart met prestatie.
> 
> Het is allemaal niet simpel of denk ik nu te ingewikkeld?


Ik denk zelf inderdaad meer het ondergestreepte stukje, van Mw Dehue, waar jij het ook mee eens was.

----------


## naam

Zorgt een djinn voor autisme?

In het tweede deel van het topic gaat het om kritisch te kijken naar de diagnose en daarvoor de tijd te nemen, dus niet zo maar medicijnen toedienen. 
Als een djinn nu de oorzaak is van autisme, is dat dan kritisch kijken naar de diagnose?


Waar is de connectie met de djinn?????

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,

Kritisch kijken naar de diagnose slaat op aandoeningen zoals bijvoorbeeld epilepsie en schizofrenie, deze kunnen door de djinn veroorzaakt worden.

Autisme heeft naar mijn weten geen connectie met de djinn, maar met erfelijkheid. Er schijnt ook een relatie te zijn met vaccinaties, dat moet ik nog uitzoeken, maar zelfs als dat zo is, zijn er waarschijnlijk toch erfelijke factoren die meespelen. Autisme komt meer voor bij jongens dan bij meisjes. 

Normalitair slik je geen medicijnen bij autisme, er is ook geen genezing.
De medicijnen die Reallife's zoon neemt waren in eerste instantie voor ADHD.

Het enige wat je kunt doen is leren leven met autisme, therapie, begeleiding, speciale scholen zoals Reallife dat heeft uitgelegd, prikkelarme omgeving.

Ook de hele familie rondom de autist moet worden voorgelicht, zodat ze rekening kunnen houden, vaste patronen, regels etc.

Dus vooralsnog geen connectie met de djinn, wa Allahoe 3alem, God knows best.

----------


## Joesoef

> Kritisch kijken naar de diagnose slaat op aandoeningen zoals bijvoorbeeld epilepsie en schizofrenie, deze kunnen door de djinn veroorzaakt worden.


Als deze door een Jinn kunnen worden veroorzaakt dan moeten er heel wat Moslims zijn die zijn genezen van hun kwelgeest door middel van duiveluitdrijving. Er is echter een probleem, er zijn geen statistische verschillen te vinden tussen moslims met schizofrenie/ epilepsie en niet moslims. Als het zo is dat Jinns uitgedreven kunnen worden dan zou dat betekenen dat er tussen de moslims meer mensen zitten met schizofrenie/ epilepsie, ook dat is niet terug te vinden.

Hoe zit het dan wel?


Zou het zo kunnen zijn dat bij mensen met schizofrenie 'gewoon' iets mis is in de dopamine huishouding. Epilepsie _kan_ trouwens erfelijk zijn.


Welke ziekenhuizen in Islamitische landen houden zich bezig met duiveluitdrijving, hoe zien die afdelingen er ui?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Als deze door een Jinn kunnen worden veroorzaakt dan moeten er heel wat Moslims zijn die zijn genezen van hun kwelgeest door middel van duiveluitdrijving. Er is echter een probleem, er zijn geen statistische verschillen te vinden tussen moslims met schizofrenie/ epilepsie en niet moslims. Als het zo is dat Jinns uitgedreven kunnen worden dan zou dat betekenen dat er tussen de moslims meer mensen zitten met schizofrenie/ epilepsie, ook dat is niet terug te vinden.<...>


Door djinns veroorzaakte ziektes komen gelijkelijk voor bij moslims en niet-moslims, vandaar geen verschillen. Ook in moslimlanden kiest men niet voor duiveluitdrijving, zij zijn daarin net zozeer van het rechte pad afgeweken als Westerse behandelaars. In beide gevallen wordt niemand echt genezen ihgv. bezetenheid. Het blijft bij symptoombestrijding.



> <...>Zou het zo kunnen zijn dat bij mensen met schizofrenie 'gewoon' iets mis is in de dopamine huishouding.


Tuurlijk, maar ook een djinn kan de oorzaak zijn. Wetenschap en Islam kunnen goed naast elkaar bestaan  :student:  En toon maar eens aan dat de gebrekkige dopamine huishouding niet veroorzaakt wordt door een djinn.



> Epilepsie _kan_ trouwens erfelijk zijn.<...>


Djinns die knoeien met DNA. Voor de ware gelovige is niets onmogelijk. Dat is de kracht van het geloof en tegelijkertijd de grote makke.

----------


## chaki1964

www.arokia.com
0031613675615

----------


## Tomas

> Door djinns veroorzaakte ziektes komen gelijkelijk voor bij moslims en niet-moslims, vandaar geen verschillen.


Dat ligt helemaal aan de context. 

Als je bv vraagt waarom atheisten nooit spoken, geesten (djinn's dus) tegenkomen. Of waarom waarzeggers dan opeens onzin gaan brabbelen. Of magiers niks meer gedaan krijgen. 

Dan is het standaard antwoord: Omdat djinn's alleen gelovigen proberen te verleiden tot het kwade. Atheisten zijn niet meer interessant, die behoren al tot het kwade.

Het is dus niet gelijkelijk verdeeld. 

Een verklaring zou kunnen zijn dat alleen de djinns die zich bezig houden met ziektes, de vraag of de patient wel of niet gelooft, onbelangrijk vinden. Gelukkig kan je met religie echt alles geloven. Dit dus ook. 

Ik denk echter eerder dat het het vermogen ontbreekt om de consequenties van redenergingen te kunnen overzien over langere periodes en in verschillende contexten.

----------


## mark61

> Deze mensen met al hun kennis kijken dus zelf om de 5  10 jaar met een kritische blik naar de DSM indeling. Ik denk eigenlijk dat ze zelf de eerste zullen zijn om toe te geven dat het een heel moeilijke materie is. En dat er mensen zijn waarbij het moeilijk is om de juiste diagnose te stellen.


Mensen die homofilie een pathologische aandoening vinden zijn zelf pathologisch. Ik kan die lui daarmee meteen niet meer serieus nemen.

Waardevrije wetenschap, mijn bil. Amerikaans-christelijk puritanisme rules.

----------


## mark61

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> Kritisch kijken naar de diagnose slaat op aandoeningen zoals bijvoorbeeld epilepsie en schizofrenie, deze kunnen door de djinn veroorzaakt worden.


Dat is niet 'kritisch kijken', dat is hocus pocus. Epilepsie heeft een duidelijk aanwijsbare neurologische oorzaak.

Waarom zou een djinn wel de ene aandoening veroorzaken, en niet de andere? Allahoe `alam?

Je hebt een middeleeuwse geest. Das lastig in 2009 in NL.

----------


## mark61

> Er is echter een probleem, er zijn geen statistische verschillen te vinden tussen moslims met schizofrenie/ epilepsie en niet moslims.


Het is wel weer zo, dat Marokkaanse mannen veel vatbaarder zijn voor schizofrenie dan niet Marokkaanse mannen, of Marokkaanse vrouwen.

Daarmee klopt het djinn-verhaal niet, of is ie etnisch en gender-bevooroordeeld?

God wat een gelul. Waarom zitten we hier eigenlijk met mevrouw Catweazle te discussiren? Uit interesse in den pr-moderne menselijke geest?

----------


## Joesoef

Kanker bv, hebben Jinns dat ook op hun geweten?

----------


## Charlus

> Kanker bv, hebben Jinns dat ook op hun geweten?


Alles is zo zwart-wit bij jou.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Door djinns veroorzaakte ziektes komen gelijkelijk voor bij moslims en niet-moslims, vandaar geen verschillen.
> 
> 
> Dat ligt helemaal aan de context.


Ik probeerde vanuit het perspectief van Snowwhite te redeneren. Ook bij niet-moslims en moslims die niet in djinns geloven, worden bepaalde ziektegevallen door djinns veroorzaakt, dus ongeacht wat de ziektelijder of zijn/haar arts gelooft.



> Als je bv vraagt waarom atheisten nooit spoken, geesten (djinn's dus) tegenkomen. Of waarom waarzeggers dan opeens onzin gaan brabbelen. Of magiers niks meer gedaan krijgen. 
> 
> Dan is het standaard antwoord: Omdat djinn's alleen gelovigen proberen te verleiden tot het kwade. Atheisten zijn niet meer interessant, die behoren al tot het kwade.


Athesten worden op het slechte pad gehouden en aldus verzekerd van een plaatsje in het hellevuur. Met het geloof achter de hand kun je werkelijk aan lles een punt lullen. 



> Het is dus niet gelijkelijk verdeeld. 
> 
> Een verklaring zou kunnen zijn dat alleen de djinns die zich bezig houden met ziektes, de vraag of de patient wel of niet gelooft, onbelangrijk vinden. Gelukkig kan je met religie echt alles geloven. Dit dus ook.


Bijvoorbeeld ja. 



> Ik denk echter eerder dat het het vermogen ontbreekt om de consequenties van redenergingen te kunnen overzien over langere periodes en in verschillende contexten.


Niet eens over langere periodes en verschillende contexten. Wat is de consequentie van, indien letterlijk opgevat: mier zegt bladiebladiebla tegen zijn soortgenoten? Voor een letterlijk geloof is, in jouw termen, het ontbreken van een bepaald vermogen nodig of juist de aanwezigheid van een extra vermogen. Simpel. Een niet-letterlijk geloof, da's pas ingewikkeld. Dan krijg je vreemde zaken als een (niet letterlijk brandende) hel van godverlatenheid, speciaal voor mensen die niet in god geloven.

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> Kritisch kijken naar de diagnose slaat op aandoeningen zoals bijvoorbeeld epilepsie en schizofrenie, deze kunnen door de djinn veroorzaakt worden.
> 
> Autisme heeft naar mijn weten geen connectie met de djinn, maar met erfelijkheid. Dus vooralsnog geen connectie met de djinn, wa Allahoe 3alem, God knows best.


Hoe weet je dat zo zeker? Het lijkt mij juist iets voor een djinn, autisten zijn namelijk juist zo afwezig. 

Heb je een recentelijk voorbeeld (dit jaar bv) van uitdrijving van een djinn bij epilepsie. 


Misschien kun je de mensen van SEIN helpen.

http://www.sein.nl/

Ik heb hen nog nooit over de connectie tussen epilepsie en djinns horen praten en het instituut is wereldwijd bekend om zjin expertise. Ja ook bij moslims.

----------


## Bar

> Ouija borden en sances.
> 
> Iedereen kent wel het ouija bord met de letters. De aanwezigen leggen hun handen op het houtje/plankje met wieltjes (of glas) en proberen kontakt te maken met de doden. Ook hier zal de djinn zijn truukjes laten zien. Zoals boven al reeds vermeld, heeft iedere persoon een persoonlijke djinn bij zich: de qarien. Wat hier gebeurt is, dat de djinn van de overleden persoon (qarien), of een andere djinn die hem/haar goed kende, gaat spreken door het plankje te verschuiven naar de letters en daarmee woorden te vormen. Omdat de djinn die antwoordt de overledene kent, zo lijkt het net alsof de overledene zelf spreekt.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wetenschappers' die het bestaan van de djinn ontkennen, schrijven het fenomeen van het ouija bord toe aan het 'carpenter effect'. Dat is dat als iemand aan een bepaalde handeling denkt, hij deze gedachte onbewust omzet in een spierbeweging.
> 
> Het is beslist geen onschuldig spelletje, men kan wel degelijk bezeten raken, depressief of anderszins geraakt door het occulte.


Zodra de deelnemers blinddoeken voorkrijgen komt er niks meer uit.
Die verdomde djinns gebruiken dus onze ogen, de rekels!

----------


## mark61

> Punt voor jou. Maar mijn reactie was een reactie meer specifiek naar Joesoef. Nav juist van zijn kritiek op Snow en At die juist kritisch staan tegnover de DSM richtlijnen. Ik schreef toen juist daarom dat ze om de zoveel jaar in Amerika die richtlijnen opnieuw bekijken. Ze zijn dus niet volmaakt (die richtlijnen) maar mensenwerk. Dat was de manier waarop ik het bedoelde. 
> 
> Homofilie valt al heel wat jaren niet meer onder DSM toch?


Oh het was een kanttekening hoor, geen kritiek op jou. Kwam er wat heftig uit  :hihi: 

Korter dan je denkt. Veel te kort, zal ik maar zeggen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Onderzoek faithhealers in Saoedie Arabie, betreffende jinn, boze oog en magie.

Aantal participerende gebedsgenezers 45.

http://www.daarussalaam.com/A-STRARA...PilotStudy.pdf

----------


## Joesoef

> Onderzoek faithhealers in Saoedie Arabie, betreffende jinn, boze oog en magie.
> 
> Aantal participerende gebedsgenezers 45.
> 
> http://www.daarussalaam.com/A-STRARA...PilotStudy.pdf



Ik neem aan dat je het rapport zelf ook hebt gelezen, wat is de eindconclusie in deze rapportage?

----------


## sjaen

> Onderzoek faithhealers in Saoedie Arabie, betreffende jinn, boze oog en magie.
> 
> Aantal participerende gebedsgenezers 45.
> 
> http://www.daarussalaam.com/A-STRARA...PilotStudy.pdf


zo'n djinn, laat die zich ook door een b.v. rk priester verjagen of verstaat ie alleen arabisch?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joesoef

> zo'n djinn, laat die zich ook door een b.v. rk priester verjagen of verstaat ie alleen arabisch?



Hangt er van af, als de patint geloofd in de geneeskrachtige werking van de genezer. Het gaat immers om psychische en somatische aandoeningen. Soort van psychotherapie.

----------


## sjaen

> Hangt er van af, als de patint geloofd in de geneeskrachtige werking van de genezer. Het gaat immers om psychische en somatische aandoeningen. Soort van psychotherapie.


ok

----------


## sjaen

http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=99824...241&end=0:12:5

----------


## Snowwhite

*Psychiater: Patienten worden opzettelijk vroege dood in gejaagd met antipsychotica.*

Datum 12 juni 2009 Bron tijdschrift Deviant.

Antipsychotische medicijnen hebben ernstige bijwerkingen en leiden tot een hoger sterftecijfer. De effectiviteit ervan is bij langdurig gebruik echter nooit aangetoond. Dit betoogt psychiater Detlef Petry in zijn artikel giftige psychiatrie, dat vandaag verschijnt in het tijdschrift Deviant. http://www.tijdschriftdeviant.nl/



*Aanval psychiater Petry op medicijnenmaffia*

_Minder pillen, meer praten_

De afgelopen vijftien jaar hebben de nieuwe atypische antipsychotica een enorme opkomst gemaakt in de psychiatrie. De bekendste voorbeelden hiervan zijn Risperdal en Zyprexa. Deze medicijnen zijn enthousiast ontvangen, omdat ze effectief leken en vrijwel geen negatieve bijwerkingen zouden hebben.

In nummer 61 van het tijdschrift Deviant bekritiseert de bekende psychiater Detlef Petry deze antipsychotica. Hoewel ze vaak levenslang worden voorgeschreven, is er geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs voor hun werkzaamheid op langere termijn. Daarentegen komt de schadelijkheid van langdurig gebruik nu steeds meer aan het licht: veel patinten krijgen overgewicht, suikerziekte, hartproblemen of trombose. Dit leidt tot een fors hoger sterftecijfer (een verlies van gemiddeld 15 levensjaren per langdurige gebruiker).

Petry signaleert dat er onder psychiaters nog steeds een juichstemming heerst over psychofarmaca, terwijl de feiten daarmee steeds meer in tegenspraak zijn. De farmaceutische industrie houdt dit in stand (en heeft geen belang bij dalende omzetcijfers).

Petry pleit voor een zorgvuldiger gebruik van deze medicijnen. Hij wil vooral ook alternatieven zoeken voor medicatie en wijst daarbij op concrete voorbeelden.

Elders in deze Deviant worden nog andere alternatieven beschreven. Begrijpen, begeleiden, bejegenen met liefde en respect en opvangen in een warme en normale omgeving zijn daarbij de sleutelwoorden. Oftewel: minder pillen, meer praten.

http://www.zielenknijper.nl/psychiat...sychotica.html

----------


## Joesoef

> *Psychiater: Patienten worden opzettelijk vroege dood in gejaagd met antipsychotica.*
> 
> ontent/uploads/2009/06/psychiater-detlef-petry.jpg[/img]
> 
> *Aanval psychiater Petry op medicijnenmaffia*
> 
> [/url]


Wat vaak vergeten wordt is dat mensen met schizofrenie of manische depressies berhaupt een korter leven hebben ondermeer door een ongezonder leefpatroon al dan niet voortkomend door de stoornis.

This een beetje als moeten kiezen tussen doof of blind.

Voor de rest een onzin artikel en een onzin site. Allemaal complottheorien.

----------


## Snowwhite

Reactie van Admin op _"Patienten worden opzettelijk vroege dood in gejaagd met antipsychotica."_

Antipsychotica (ook de atypische) veroorzaakt een atrofie van de hersenschors en een vergroting van de basale ganglia. Antipsychotica blokkeert dopamine D receptoren in de hersenen en in een reactie daarop maken de hersenen de receptoren gevoeliger zodat iemand biologisch meer gevoelig wordt voor een psychose. Antipsychotica maakt patinten op die manier chronisch ziek, en wanneer je probeert te stoppen met het medicijn - en in het bijzonder wanneer je abrubt stopt - dan bestaat er een grote kans dat je een zeer heftige psychose krijgt die maanden kan aanhouden, gedurende de tijd dat je hersenen zich moeten herstellen.

Dit verklaart ook meteen waarom het zo vaak fout gaat wanneer patinten hun medicatie vergeten in te nemen. Dat komt dus door de veranderingen in de hersenen die veroorzaakt zijn door de medicijnen.

Zie http://www.madinamerica.com/ een bestseller in Amerika.

----------


## Joesoef

> Reactie van Admin op _"Patienten worden opzettelijk vroege dood in gejaagd met antipsychotica."_
> 
> Antipsychotica (ook de atypische) veroorzaakt een atrofie van de hersenschors en een vergroting van de basale ganglia. Antipsychotica blokkeert dopamine D receptoren in de hersenen en in een reactie daarop maken de hersenen de receptoren gevoeliger zodat iemand biologisch meer gevoelig wordt voor een psychose. Antipsychotica maakt patinten op die manier chronisch ziek, en wanneer je probeert te stoppen met het medicijn - en in het bijzonder wanneer je abrubt stopt - dan bestaat er een grote kans dat je een zeer heftige psychose krijgt die maanden kan aanhouden, gedurende de tijd dat je hersenen zich moeten herstellen.
> 
> Dit verklaart ook meteen waarom het zo vaak fout gaat wanneer patinten hun medicatie vergeten in te nemen. Dat komt dus door de veranderingen in de hersenen die veroorzaakt zijn door de medicijnen.
> 
> Zie http://www.madinamerica.com/ een bestseller in Amerika.



Ik werk dagelijks met oa mensen die een psychose hebben, schizofreen zijn en prive heb ik er ook mee te maken. Ja idd, medicatie is niet zalig makend maar voor de meeste mensen wel absoluut noodzakelijk om enigszins te functioneren.
Het zien van een complot hier in is een interessante aanwijzing.


Op een anti-psychofarmica site is deze reactie dan ook te verwachten.

----------


## sjaen

> Reactie van Admin op _"Patienten worden opzettelijk vroege dood in gejaagd met antipsychotica."_
> 
> Antipsychotica (ook de atypische) veroorzaakt een atrofie van de hersenschors en een vergroting van de basale ganglia. Antipsychotica blokkeert dopamine D receptoren in de hersenen en in een reactie daarop maken de hersenen de receptoren gevoeliger zodat iemand biologisch meer gevoelig wordt voor een psychose. Antipsychotica maakt patinten op die manier chronisch ziek, en wanneer je probeert te stoppen met het medicijn - en in het bijzonder wanneer je abrubt stopt - dan bestaat er een grote kans dat je een zeer heftige psychose krijgt die maanden kan aanhouden, gedurende de tijd dat je hersenen zich moeten herstellen.
> 
> Dit verklaart ook meteen waarom het zo vaak fout gaat wanneer patinten hun medicatie vergeten in te nemen. Dat komt dus door de veranderingen in de hersenen die veroorzaakt zijn door de medicijnen.
> 
> Zie http://www.madinamerica.com/ een bestseller in Amerika.


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=880

----------


## Joesoef

> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=880


_Al bijna vijftig jaar, sinds 1958, heeft Louis Tas (86) een eigen praktijk als psychotherapeut_


Prachtig intervieuw in Vrij Nederland:

http://www.vn.nl/Wetenschap/ArtikelW...htm?print=true


Stukje uit dat intervieuw:




> *De hedendaagse psychiatrie leunt liever op farmaceutische middelen dan op langdurige therapien.*
> Lnen? De psychiatrie is door de farmaceutische industrie gegijzeld. Die industrie sponsort zelfs leerstoelen. De psychiatrievereniging geeft officile richtlijnen uit. Belangrijk natuurlijk. Maar er staan alleen maar geneesmiddelen op. De meest voor de hand liggende emotionele zaken worden geheel en al verwaarloosd.
> 
> *Is dat een geldkwestie?*
> Dat speelt ongetwijfeld een rol. Het verraadt vooral de invloed van de farmaceutische industrie. Professor Flip Treffers (hoogleraar kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie, red.) heeft de Vereniging voor Psychiatrie onlangs gekarakteriseerd als een vereniging van artsenbezoekers. Daar ben ik het zeer mee eens. De Vereniging heeft daarop slechts gereageerd door beledigd te zijn.
> 
> *Heeft uw vak daardoor aan gewicht verloren?*
> Hij zwijgt, zegt dan mismoedig: Weet u, ik betwijfel of het nog wel mijn vak is. Of ik nog wel psychiater ben. Ik zie hoe het vak wordt uitgehold. Dat stemt mij droevig.
> 
> ...

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Prachtig intervieuw in Vrij Nederland:


 :petaf:  Thnx.

----------


## LostAgain

> _Al bijna vijftig jaar, sinds 1958, heeft Louis Tas (86) een eigen praktijk als psychotherapeut_
> 
> 
> Prachtig intervieuw in Vrij Nederland:
> 
> http://www.vn.nl/Wetenschap/ArtikelW...htm?print=true
> 
> 
> Stukje uit dat intervieuw:


Dit ga ik zeker lezen! Interessant!! Thanks

----------


## At Ayt

> Reallife/Ayt
> 
> Ik heb een heel verhelderend boek gelezen van Peter Vermeulen, _Brein bedriegt, als autisme niet op autisme lijkt_, echt een aanrader.


 :duim:  goede tip !
heb het boek donderdag geleend bij de bibliotheek..




een gezegende ramadan !

we selaam ,

----------


## At Ayt

> Heb je het al gelezen?


sommige passages.. zoals ondermeer de beschrijving over het verschil tussen het aspergersyndroom en autisme.. 
in andere boeken heb ik soortgelijke informatie al vaker gelezen maar hij schrijft vlot en verhelderend wat het goed leesbaar maakt..
(ben nu een ander boek van vermeulen aan het lezen wat een stuk taaier geschreven is)

----------


## sjaen

DOCU: Oliver Sacks Tales of Music and the Brain (N2, 23:20)
Zomergast Jaap van Zweden koos deze intrigerende documentaire (2008, Alan Yentob, afkomstig uit BBC-serie Imagine) over de invloed van muziek op het brein. Alan Yentob spreekt met de toegewijde neuroloog Oliver Sacks over zijn boek Musicophilia: Tales of Music and the Brain en bezoekt enkele case studies, zoals de chirurg die in 1994 door de bliksem werd getroffen waarna hij een geniaal pianist werd

----------


## At Ayt

> Deze link naar Netwerk zul je ook wel interessant vinden At. Er zit ook een link in naar een you tube fragment over het autistisch kind waar een gedeelte van die netwerk uitzending over gaat, wat door zijn ouders mee wordt genomen op een hele aparte reis naar de steppen van Mongoli. 
> 
> 
> Vanmorgen kwam ik bij AH het boek tegen 'de paardenjongen,' ik heb het gekocht het verhaal boeide me. Er is ook een film van, of nog in de maak, dat kan ook. Ga het beslist opzoeken want het lijkt me een prachtige film...


ja het is heel boeiend om te zien hoe positief het kind reageert op het paard.. dat is een gezonde manier om de jongen veiligheid en rust te geven..
doet me denken aan een documentaire dat 20 jaar geleden werd uitgezonden op tv over een man dat aan het syndroom van gilles de la tourette lijdt en daardoor last heeft van tics en ongecontroleerde bewegingen.. als hij echter op een paar ging zitten kwam hij ineens tot rust waar het paard zelf ook positief op reageerde.. 

voor wat betreft de reis naar mongoli heb ik vraagtekens.. ben zelf niet positief over sjamanisme en vraag me af wat er daadwerkelijk zo veranderd is voor het kind.. hij lijkt te zijn genezen van zijn incontinentie en driftbuien maar dat zegt niks over zijn autisme.. aan de hand van het gesprek met de ouders wordt niet duidelijk in welke mate het autisme is verminderd sinds de trip naar mongoli.. de jongen reageerde immers al positief op paarden voordat ze naar mongoli trokken..
dat de jongen gaat praten op een paard is een vooruitgang maar het autisme zelf is daarmee bepaald niet naar de achtergrond verdwenen.. (ik neem aan dat de jongen nog steeds niet praat als het niet op een paard zit)..
mischien ben ik negatief maar ik vermoed dat vooral de (avontuurlijke) vader er beter van geworden is die nu roem en geld heeft gekregen met die trip naar mongoli.. 
om te voorkomen dat dit soort ervaringen een lourdes-effect krijgen is het denk ik wel nuttig om te onderzoeken wat paarden losmaken bij autisten.. reageren bijvoorbeeld andere kinderen met autisme ook positief op paarden ? en in welke mate ?
lorna wing verdeelde het gedrag van autisten in 3 typen dat een autistisch kind in verschillende stadia van zijn leven kan doormaken : het afzijdige kind, het passieve kind en het bizarre kind.. elk van deze typen heeft specifieke kenmerken in gedrag en het zou mischien kunnen dat de jongen doormiddel van het paard veranderd is van het afzijdige kind (niet willen praten) naar het passieve kind (wel willen praten zodra het op een paard wordt getild)..

iniedergeval is het een goede ontwikkeling dat een kind met autisme doormiddel van een dier tot praten overgaat.. van sociale interactie lijkt geen sprake te zijn maar het is een vooruitgang dat de jong berhaupt is gaan praten..

katten kunnen denk ik ook mischien positief zijn voor kinderen met autisme. er is een leuk kinderboek over autisme ('_Alle katten hebben Asperger_') waarin de poes als autist wordt neergezet.. mischien dat kinderen met autisme hun eigen gedrag tot op zekere hoogte kunnen herkennen in katten en daardoor zich wat veiliger en rustiger kunnen voelen in aanwezigheid van een poes..

wordt het in het boek duidelijk hoe het met het autisme gesteld is van de jongen sinds ze van mongoli weer teruggekeerd zijn in amerika ?
is hij gaan praten zonder op een paard te hoeven zitten ? en ben ook wel benieuwd of de jongen naast zijn autisme ook verstandelijk gehandicap is ?
het is jammer dat er in de item van netwerk niet duidelijk wordt hoe de jongen zich nu gedraagd terwijl dat juist het kernpunt is..

----------


## Joesoef

> @Joesoef: Jij had het een keer over eeen docu over een vrouw die precies begreep wat er in dieren omging. Was dat deze vrouw? 
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_Grandin



Klopt, dat is haar. Weet niet meer waar ik die docu heb gezien. VPRO of Discovery dacht ik.


Maare, waar zijn de Jinns?

----------


## sjaen

> Ow, ik las vanavond in Tolkien precies dat gedeelte waarin Gandalf zijn vrienden weer ontmoet en verteld over zijn strijd met de Balrog. Die Balrog was ook omhult door een mantel van vuur. Daarom moest ik aan Jinns denken, vanwege dat vuur. 
> 
> _'Ver, ver onder het diepste graafwerk van de dwergen knagen naamloze dingen aan de wereld. Zelfs Sauron kent die niet. Ze zijn ouder dan hij. Ik ben daar nu geweest, maar ik wil geen verslag doen om het daglicht te verduisteren. In die wanhoop was mijn vijand mijn enige hoop, en ik achtervolgde hem en bleef hem op de hielen zitten. Zo voerde hij mij tenslotte terug naar de geheime wegen van Khazad-dm: hij kende ze alle te goed. Steeds hoger gingen wij totdat wij tenslotte aan de Trap Zonder Einde kwamen.'_
> 
> Naamloze dingen die aan de wereld knagen en de Trap Zonder Einde...


Daar zijn de djinns ontstaan; in de wereld van de fantasie.  :knipoog:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Reallife,




> Maar om niet in een overloze spiraal van steeds meer medicatie te belanden zoek ik wel. Ik kwam op de dolfijnen therapie terecht. Maar daarvoor moet je een eigen bijdrage betalen van 2500 euro. Toch wel erg veel geld. En het is voor ons een heel eind reizen. Verder zoek ik eigenlijk iets wat we kunnen continueren. 
> Nu heb ik een betaalbare manege gevonden op fietsafstand voor ons. Zaterdag 19 feb. gaan we kennismaken. Het is een half uurtje per les door deskundige begeleiding. Ze zijn aangesloten bij de Vereniging FPG. De Federatie voor Paardrijden Gehandicapten.
> Als mijn zoontje het niets vind is het geen probleem. Maar ik hoop het eigenlijk wel paarden reageren heel sterk op de lichaamstaal van degene die bij ze is. Spelenderwijs zou mijn zoontje misschien kunnen leren wat voor een effect zijn eigen houding heeft in zijn omgeving. Verder werkt hopelijk ontspannend. Hij bouwt heel snel een hoge spierspanning op en gaat dan ook vaak gillen of schreeuwen. Hij lijkt af en toe wel een snelkookpan waar de stoom met veel lawaai uit moet ontsnappen. (ik ben nog steeds bij aan het komen van de vakantieperiode van zes weken )


Ik ga nu hoogstwaarschijnlijk niets schrijven, wat je niet al wister is wellicht geen betere 'deskundige' op het gebied van autisme, dan een betrokken ouder die zelf een autistisch kind heeft. Mijn reactie op jouw posting is meer voor de anderen die (nog) niet veel over autisme weten, en nee dit heeft niets met de djinn van doen naar mijn weten, wa Allahoe 3alem (God weet het best).

Er is eigenlijk geen 'therapie' voor Autisme, behalve er mee leren leven. Iemand die een IQ heeft boven de 100 heeft een redelijke kans om zichzelf later te handhaven, eventueel met begeleid wonen. 
In feite moeten alle situaties worden aangeleerd. Een autist kan bijvoorbeeld een groene pen herkennen als pen, maar als je hem dan een rode pen geeft, moet deze opnieuw weer herkent worden als pen. Dat houdt concreet in, dat een autist heel veel verschillende situaties moet 'leren', wat voor een niet autist automatisch gaat, daarom kunnen autisten met een hoger IQ eerder 'overleven', omdat zij meer capaciteiten hebben. Hoe intelligenter de autist, hoe moeilijker het autisme te herkennen is voor buitenstaanders.

De reden waarom een autistisch kind gaat gillen, huilen of zich gaat terugtrekken is meestal omdat het kind de situatie niet kan bevatten (er is opeens een roodkleurige pen in zijn etui met een totaal andere vorm ipv de vertrouwde groenkleurige), of omdat er teveel prikkels op hem afkomen. Soms kunnen zintuigelijke waarnemingen intensiever zijn, zoals enorme last van een geluid of licht. In het hoofd van de autist speelt zich van alles af en het is een enorme chaos. Omdat iedere dag wel iets 'onverwachts' op een kinds pad afkomt, een niet autistisch kind daar adequaat op reageert, brengt dat bij een autist angsten met zich mee. Die angsten worden soms bezworen met rituelen, repetitie of preoccupatie. Het is dan ook zaak om zoveel mogelijk veranderingen te vermijden, en hier ligt hem juist het onmogelijke en het tragische, want in de realiteit kan men dit nooit voorkomen. Er gebeurt altijd iets onderweg, op straat, op school, op het werk, want mensen zijn onvoorspelbaar.

Mijn advies is dan ook om een preoccupatie van een autistisch kind, te accepteren, omdat dit vaak de enige manier is om niet 'overloaded' te raken met prikkels en om de angsten te bezweren. Stel hij is dol op pokemon kaarten en is zijn hele vrije tijd bezig met alleen maar pokemon namen te leren en pokemon kaarten te verzamelen in zijn kamertje, dan is het niet verstandig om hierin in te grijpen, beter is om dit te kanaliseren naar een interesse waar hij uiteindelijk een beroep mee kan uitoefenen. Een beroep waar zo min mogelijk sociale contacten mee gemoeid zijn uiteraard, zoals boekhouder, computerprogrammeur, etc. Zo kan het autisme van nut zijn, om een maatschappelijke wizzkid-achtige functie te vervullen wat uiteindelijk leidt tot meer bevrediging en zelfvertrouwen voor de volwassene autist.

Wat betreft je initiatieven, ik vind ook dat die dolfijnen cursus belachelijk duur is (5509 NLG), absurd gewoon. Die manege lijkt me heerlijk en nog op fiets afstand ook! Indien hij het niet direkt leuk vindt, zou ik toch even doorzetten, want meestal ligt de reden dat een autist iets niet wil bij het onbekende en niet bij de aktiviteit zelf. 

De hulpverlening weet over het algemeen nog niet veel over autisten, op wat experts na dan zoals Peter Vermeulen die het een en ander voortreffelijk heeft verwoord. Het is jammer dat zijn boek copyright heeft, anders had ik hier wat passages geplaatst. 

Groetjes Snow.

----------


## Rourchid

AFRICAN PHILOSOPHY
8
Witchcraft, Science, and the Paranormal in Contemporary African Philosophy  
Albert Mosley  
Belief in some form of magic and witchcraft is a common feature of most traditional cultures and continues to manifest itself in many contemporary African societies. The function of such beliefs and their associated practices is to explain and influence the occurrence of events by reference to the causal agency of spiritual entities and psychic forces. Magic and witchcraft are often conflated because of their mutual suppression by Christianity in the evolution of European culture. However, the distinction between them made by E. E. Evans-Pritchard in his study of the Azande of the Sudan remains standard in the anthropological literature. Healers and sorcerers obtain their magical powers through training and operationalize them through techniques, rites, and potions. But a witch "injures by virtue of an inherent quality. A witch performs no rite, utters no spell, and possesses no medicine. An act of witchcraft is a psychic act."1

Belief in the role of witchcraft assumes that a particular misfortune derives from the intent of someone known to the sufferer to cause that misfortune and that the intent alone is sufficient for causal efficacy. Thus conceived, a witch is a person who causes the harm of someone he or she is in a position to benefit. "The witch is the hidden enemy within the gate."2 

It is in this sense that episodes such as the Stalinist purges and McCarthyism have been characterized as ‘witch-hunts.’ Conviction, in such cases, is sought on the basis of alleged intent more so than on the basis of overt action. Because of their susceptibility to misuse for social and political ends, accusations of witchcraft are often used by contemporary social scientists as a measure of social tensions and power struggles. While not discounting this function of witchcraft accusations, I believe it is important not to totally dismiss the possibility of the operation of the kind of psychic forces assumed in traditional accounts of witchcraft. In an essay published in _Second Order_ in 1977, I suggested that many of the traditional claims regarding magic and witchcraft could be explained as the effect of the kinds of psychic powers described in parapsychological research.3 

In this essay, I will review a number of issues raised with respect to this claim by the late Prof. Peter Bodunrin. Parapsychology is typically presented as providing evidence for the existence of the following abilities or powers: telepathy: the ability to be affected by the current contents of another mind, without sensory intermediaries; clairvoyance: the ability to be affected by current information about a physical system that is otherwise not available to any mind, without sensory intermediaries; psychokinesis: the ability to influence physical states, without sensory intermediaries; and precognition: the ability to obtain information about events that have not yet occurred.4 Though stated categorically, these definitions are necessarily tentative because the very nature of such phenomena is a matter of continuing discussion and clarification. The way such powers are to be understood has not been definitively determined. To illustrate, consider the notion of precognition. Is precognition to be conceived of as a future event causing a present experience? Or, should precognition be conceived of as a form of psychokinesis, where a present thought causes a future occurrence? Or should we conceive of precognition as a form of ordinary inference enhanced by information gained by telepathy or clairvoyance in the present? Suppose at time t1 A dreams that B drowns at a particular spot in river R, and a week later (time t2) B drowns at that location. Is this merely coincidental? Or did (a) B's drowning in R at t2 cause A to dream it at t1? Or did (b) A's dreaming at time t1 that B would drown in R causally influence B to drown in R at t2? Or did A's clairvoyant knowledge of a strong down current at that spot in river R, plus A's telepathic knowledge that B intended to swim there, lead A to infer that B would (be likely to) drown at that location in the river. Is it possible for a person to cause, by thinking of a particular event in the present, that event to occur in the future? Is it possible for a future occurrence to cause a present perception? Is it possible that inferences are made based on current information acquired telepathically or clairvoyantly? While many African philosophers openly countenanced the possibility of paranormal interactions, few have explored the controversial nature of parapsychological research. As was his nature not to evade difficult questions, the late Prof. Peter Bodunrin of Nigeria gave voice to many of the questions that others often ignored. Instead, Prof. Bodunrin insisted that we critically examine the evidence for telepathy, clairvoyance, precognition, and psychokinesis and the suggestion that they might serve as sources of knowledge. Applying the yardstick of modern philosophy to the claims made for paranormal powers, Prof. Bodunrin considered such claims wanting. To illustrate, Prof. Kwame Gyekye has claimed that in Africa "paranormal cognition is recognized, by and large, as a mode of knowing."5 

However, Prof. Bodunrin objected to the claim that an individual might be said to gain knowledge by paranormal means: "let us assume that parapsychological powers do exist. Does para-cognition justify the diviner's prognostication? Suppose I say that tomorrow something very valuable will be delivered to you. Am I justified in saying that? Do I know that?"6 

Here Prof. Bodunrin answers in the negative. In contrast to Gyekye, Mbiti, and many other African philosophers, he suggests that a person who makes a claim based on information gained by paranormal means is not knowledgeable. A psychic may be able to say what will happen in the future, but unless the diviner is able to give reasons for what is said, the psychic does not ‘ know’ that what was said is true. If the psychic's claim is the result of information gained through paranormal channels not available to normal people, then the psychic would be unable to cite evidence that would justify the claim to the non-psychic. 
Even if what the psychic says is true, the psychic might not be able to justify that assertion to a non-psychic audience. And if non-psychics believed the psychic's predictions, their beliefs would not be justified true beliefs. It is my contention that here Bodunrin has smuggled in some assumptions about the nature of knowledge that are unwarranted. One way in which paranormal cognition can be understood as a mode of knowing can be illustrated in the distinction between knowing how and knowing that. Just as I may know how to ride a bike without being able to describe and justify how I ride a bike, so certain persons may know how to precognize future events or engage in telepathic encounters without being able to explain how they do this. Clearly, not being able to explain and justify how one does _x_ is no bar to being able to do _x_. Indeed, being able to explain and justify how one does _x_ is often a poor guide as to how well that person can actually do _x_. A's knowing how to reproduce _x_ is no guarantee that A will be able to explain how _x_ is reproduced. Other contemporary philosophers have offered alternatives that challenge Bodunrin's tacit construal of knowledge as justified true belief. Thus, Peter Unger characterizes factual knowledge in such a way that _x_ knows P if and only if it is not accidental that _x_ is right about its being the case that P. So long as a psychic is able to produce responses that are correct more than would be expected purely by chance, the psychic knows what he or she is doing. The psychic has factual knowledge because "it is not at all accidental that he is right about the relevant matters."7 

On this analysis, non-psychics would also be able to know things they were unable to ‘adequately’ justify, so long as they depended on a reliable source. For reliabilists, the epistemic justification for a belief derives from its having a reliable relationship with properties of the world that make it true. But the person holding this belief need not know what this relationship is. In response, Laurence Bonjour offers an intriguing set of counterexamples to the reliabilist position. Bonjour uses clairvoyance in order to produce examples where a person may have no way of accounting for a belief, P, they hold except one which may make them appear, even to themselves, as irrational. Nonetheless, from a reliabilist point of view, they are epistemically justified in holding P. Bonjour's examples are as follows: 

Case 1: Samantha believes herself to have the power of clairvoyance, though she has no reasons for or against this belief. One day she comes to believe, for no apparent reason, that the President is in New York City. She maintains this belief, appealing to her alleged clairvoyant power, even though she is at the same time aware of a massive amount of apparently cogent evidence…indicating the President is at that time in Washington, D.C. Now the President is in fact in New York City, the evidence to the contrary being part of a massive official hoax mounted in the face of an assassination threat. Moreover, Samantha does in fact have completely reliable clairvoyant power under the conditions which were then satisfied, and her belief about the President did result from the operation of that power.8 

Case 2: Casper believes himself to have the power of clairvoyance, though he has no reasons for this belief. He maintains his belief despite the fact that on the numerous occasions when he has attempted to confirm one of his allegedly clairvoyant beliefs, it has always turned out apparently to be false. One day Casper comes to believe, for no apparent reason, that the President is in New York City, and he maintains this belief, appealing to his alleged clairvoyant power. Now in fact the President is in New York City; and Casper, does, under the conditions which were satisfied, have completely reliable clairvoyant power, from which this belief in fact resulted. The apparent falsity of his other clairvoyant beliefs was due in some cases to his being in the wrong conditions for the operation of his power and in other cases to deception or misinformation.9 

Case 3: Maud believes herself to have the power of clairvoyance though she has no reasons for this belief. She maintains her belief despite being inundated by her embarrassed friends and relatives with massive quantities of apparently cogent scientific evidence that no such power is possible. One day Maud comes to believe, for no apparent reason, that the President is in New York City, and she maintains this belief despite the lack of any independent evidence, appealing to her alleged clairvoyant power. Now in fact the President is in New York City, and Maud does, under the conditions then satisfied, have completely reliable clairvoyant power. Moreover, her belief about the President did result from the operation of that power.10 

Case 4: Norman, under certain conditions which usually obtain, is a completely reliable clairvoyant with respect to certain kinds of subject matter. He possesses no evidence or reasons of any kind for or against the general possibility of such a cognitive power or for or against the thesis that he possesses it. One day Norman comes to believe that the President is in New York City, though he has no evidence either for or against this belief. In fact the belief is true and results from his clairvoyant power under circumstances in which it is completely reliable. Bonjour denies that Samantha is epistemically justified because she ignores evidence for thinking that her belief is false, evidence that indeed may often be more reliable than that provided by her clairvoyant powers. In the second case, Bonjour denies that Casper is epistemically justified in his belief because, though Casper has no evidence against his belief, he does have evidence that his clairvoyant powers are unreliable and should not be trusted. In the third case, Bonjour denies that Maud is epistemically justified in her belief about the President, and he considers her to be irrational because she ignores the massive scientific and social evidence that clairvoyant powers do not exist, despite his acknowledgment that clairvoyant powers are in fact operative in producing Maud's true belief. 

Bonjour constructed these three cases11 in such a way that the believer intentionally ignores either good reasons for the falsity of the belief that the president is in New York or the unreliability of the process by which the belief is acquired, and so can be considered irrational even if the belief is true. In the fourth case12, Bonjour concludes that "Norman's acceptance of the belief about the President's whereabouts is epistemically irrational and irresponsible" because, even if there are reliable connections between his powers and the ability to ascertain true beliefs about the world, Norman is not a position to know this. Norman will not go wrong in accepting beliefs generated by the operation of his clairvoyant powers, but from his own subjective perspective, argues Bonjour, it is an accident that his beliefs are true: "the rationality or justifiability of Norman's belief should be judged from Norman's own perspective rather than from one that is unavailable to him [though perhaps available to someone else]."13 

Thus, Bodunrin's claim that the psychic does not have knowledge appears to gain strong support from Bonjour's arguments. However, it is important to note an important feature of each of Bonjour's examples: none is assumed to possess good reasons for believing in the existence of clairvoyant powers. Rather, we are asked to assume merely that they do in fact have such powers and that they believe they have such powers. Bonjour's strategy is to challenge the reliabilist position "on an intuitive level."14 

And intuitively, in modern Western culture, most people are highly skeptical of clairvoyant powers and are inclined to view anyone claiming such powers to be irrational. But what about cultures in which such powers are not considered exotic and self-refuting? In his essay "Epistemic Folkways and Scientific Epistemology," Alvin Goldman defends reliabilism against Bonjour's attacks by identifying reasonable beliefs as those obtained by means of psychological processes that have been predetermined to be epistemically virtuous, while unreasonable beliefs are those obtained by processes identified as epistemic vices. Thus, in modern Western culture, processes based on perceptual evidence and ‘valid’ reasoning are virtuous, but those based on mere guessing or wistful thinking are epistemic vices.15 

Goldman points out that processes based on telepathy, clairvoyance, psychokinesis, and precognition are also considered vices in modern Western cultures, and any belief acquired using such processes would typically be considered unjustified. Nonetheless, Goldman considers Bonjour's fourth case to be one in which Norman's belief is, not unjustified, but non-justified. For in this case, the clairvoyant power is neither virtue nor vice because Norman has no reasons for or against the existence of clairvoyant powers.16 

_Notes_ 
This bias against acknowledging the existence of the paranormal is as much a problem as the nature of the evidence and explanations. Confronting it may help us appreciate that we must be as skeptical of our conceptions of science as we are of our conceptions of witchcraft and the paranormal. Parts of this chapter appear as "Witchcraft, Science and the Skeptical Inquirer: Conversations with the Late Prof. Peter Bodunrin," in _Philosophical Papers_ 30.3 (Nov. 2001). I thank the editors of that journal for permission to use these materials. 
1. E. E. Evans-Pritchard, _Witchcraft, Oracles, and Magic among the Azande_ (London: Clarendon Press, 1937), 21.
2. Phillip Mayer, "Witches," in _Witchcraft and Sorcery: Selected Readings_, ed. Max Marwick (Baltimore: Penguin Books, 1970), 45–64.
3. Albert G. Mosley, "The Metaphysics of Magic," _Second Order_ 7 (1978): 3–19.
4. "Witchcraft, Magic, and ESP: A Defense of Scientific and Philosophical Skepticism," _Second Order_ 7 (1978): 36–50; reprinted in _African Philosophy: Selected Readings_, ed. Albert Mosley (Englewood Cliffs, N.J.: Prentice-Hall, 1995), 371–385.
5. Kwame Gyekye, _Toward an African Philosophy_ (New York: Cambridge University Press, 1987), 201.
6. Imagine that a person constantly repeats the statement "This is Thursday." On certain days that statement is true, but this does not mean that the producer of the statement _knows_ that the statement is true. 
7. Peter Unger, "An Analysis of Factual Knowledge," _Journal of Philosophy_ 65.6 (March 1968): 157–70; reprinted in _Philosophers in Wonderland_, ed. Peter French (St. Paul: Llewellyn Publishers, 1975), 281.
8. Laurence Bonjour, _The Structure of Empirical Knowledge_ (Cambridge, Mass.: Harvard University Press, 1985), 38.
9. Ibid. 39.
10. Ibid. 40.
11. Ibid. 41.
12. Ibid. 42.
13. Ibid. 44.
14. Ibid. 37.
15. Alvin Goldman, "Epistemic Folkways and Scientific Epistemology," in _Human Knowledge: Classical and Contemporary Approaches_, ed. Paul Moser and Arnold VanderNat (New York: Oxford University Press, 1987), 158.
16. Ibid. 159.

----------


## Rourchid

However, it is easy to see that if clairvoyant powers were recognized as virtues, as processes that produced true beliefs more often than would be expected by chance, then Norman's beliefs would be considered justified. Despite Unger's defending a reliabilist orientation, his claim that "a man may know something without his being in any way justified in believing that it is so" appears to invert the relative importance of knowledge and justification. X getting P right more often than expected by chance when P is suggested by process Q may be all that is needed in order for X to be justified in believing that P. It may be that X is sometimes wrong, and P is not the case. But P is still justified when based on Q, even if we are unwilling to say that X knows that P. Thus, a meteorologist may believe that it will rain tomorrow, and be justified in that belief, even though he and we would decline to say that he knows that it will rain tomorrow. Indeed, since no process of producing belief statements is infallible, except perhaps deductive reasoning from premises known to be true, insistence that our true beliefs be known rather than merely justified may be too strong, even in cases not involving paranormal processes.17 In any case, reliabilists do provide an alternative to internalists who insist on reasons and theories as necessary for justifications. I am primarily concerned to show that there are many competing conceptions of epistemic justification for knowledge in contemporary analytic philosophy, and Bodunrin cannot assume that being unable to cite good reasons or an adequate theory precludes paranormal cognition, even if it is operative, from producing justified true beliefs.18 

Prof. Bodunrin also raises questions about the nature of the evidence so often cited in favor of the existence of paranormal phenomena. He considers oral and anecdotal reports suspect because they are resistant to critical examination, often cannot be tested, and involve claims that tend to change their meaning given different interpretations. Moreover, anecdotal evidence of the existence of psychic powers is questionable because so many cases have been shown to involve fraud, where one or more of the participants (intentionally or unintentionally) produced an effect by one means but persuaded others to believe the effect was produced by a different means.19 

Despite such problems with anecdotal evidence, Bodunrin does acknowledge the existing experimental evidence for the existence of paranormal phenomena, and in this, is much more sympathetic than many contemporary philosophers and psychologists. For most are likely to reflect the views of Ian Hacking who claims that "If ever there was anything refuted by statistics, it is the claims of parapsychology. It follows then that if there are psychic phenomena, they are not of a type systematically reproduced in the laboratory." In Hacking's opinion "every claim to persistent subtle but statistically detectable psychic phenomena has been refuted."20

It is surprising that, despite making such bold claims, Hacking sees no need to provide evidence to support them. He makes no reference to the work of J. B. Rhine at Duke University, which introduced the use of the 25-card deck of Zener-cards (five sets of cards, where each card is embossed with either a circle, cross, star, square, and wavy lines). One run consisted of twenty-five attempts to guess the card extracted from the deck (with replacement and shuffling after each draw), and by chance alone should have resulted, on the average, in five correct ‘hits’ per run. One subject, Hubert Pearce, averaged 7.1 hits per session, a feat that itself would likely occur by chance only once in every twenty-two billion sessions.21 

Nor does Hacking cite the Ganzfield experiments of Charles Honorton at Princeton University. Ganzfield experiments involve immersing the subject in a homogenous sensory field, typically by placing halved ping pong balls over the subject's eyes, playing white noise through headphones, and inducing relaxation. From thirty-six possible pictures, a computer randomly picks four, and from this four, one is chosen and concentrated on by a sender. The Ganzfield subject is then asked to describe his or her impressions and subsequently is asked to pick out the target from among the four chosen by the computer. For every 100 such sessions, one would expect the subject to pick out twenty-five by chance alone. Instead, the percentage of direct hits was 34%, a rate the odds against which were over a billion to one.22 

In contrast to Hacking, others capable of evaluating the data statistically believe the evidence is unequivocally positive. Thus, Prof. Jessica Utts of the Division of Statistics of the University of California, Davis, considers the accumulated database of over a century of parapsychological research impressive, especially considering that, since 1882, parapsychology has received fewer resources than conventional psychology currently receives in two or three months. Unlike the phenomena demonstrated in simple experiments in physics and chemistry, the phenomena of parapsychology are statistical in nature. And just as every person who smokes cannot be expected to get lung cancer, so every person involved in Zener card or Ganzfield experiments cannot be expected to exhibit telepathic or clairvoyant effects.23 

Professor Utts concludes: In any area involving the natural variability inherent in humans, science progresses by first observing a statistical difference and then attempting to explain it. At this stage, I believe parapsychology has convincingly demonstrated that an effect is present, and future research attempts should be directed at finding an explanation.24 

Bodunrin considers it to be an essential feature of scientific evidence that similar results must be obtained under similar circumstances. However, he claims, parapsychology has been unable to replicate its most persuasive experimental results. Even in carefully designed demonstrations where the data is recorded automatically and fraud is least plausible, he argues, the experiments have typically not been replicable.25 

But considering the dogmatic rejection of claims for the existence of such phenomena by most philosophers and psychologists, and the meager resources available to those who are willing to grant the existence of such phenomena, it should be understandable why replication has not been easy. Despite the persuasiveness of his studies, Honorton was unable to replicate his findings because his lab at Princeton was denied funds and closed. As Prof. Sophie Oluwole of the University of Lagos has pointed out, witchcraft could be proven to exist if it could be shown that certain individuals were able to ‘practically manipulate’ psychic powers.26 

But this need not imply that such ‘practical mastery’ was demonstrable and repeatable under laboratory conditions. More often than not, knowing how to do something is contingent on tacit factors that both witness and doer are unable to specify. Replications often fail, not because the effects are illusory, but because the attempts to replicate are not competently executed. This occurs even in physics, where habits of quantization and precision are optimized. As one experimenter commented: It's very difficult to make a carbon copy [of an experimental demonstration]. You can make a near one, but if it turns out that what's critical is the way he glued his transducer, and he forgets to tell you that the technician always puts a copy of Physical Review on top of them for weight, well, it could make all the difference.27 

We can expect this to be even more common with phenomena that are not well understood and that are produced by techniques not based on detailed descriptions of quantifiable properties. Thus, while Bodunrin may insist on more and better experimental evidence, the failure to experimentally replicate a particular effect is not in itself sufficient evidence that the phenomenon in question does not exist. Prof. Bodunrin tacitly assumes that experimental evidence provides sufficient justification for scientific theories and that the kind of evidence provided by experiments in the ‘hard sciences’ is exemplary of the kind of evidence required for all justified beliefs. But even in physics, when certain experimental effects have allegedly been produced by one group (A) but cannot be replicated by another (B), members of the profession can either deny the existence of the alleged phenomena or maintain the existence of the phenomena but deny that the conditions necessary for their production have been properly assembled. The dependence of experimental results on ill-defined tacit factors and the technical skills of the experimenter means that B's failure to replicate A's results need not immediately be taken as proof that A's claims have no merit. "The problem is that, since experimentation is a matter of skillful practice, it can never be clear whether a second experiment has been done sufficiently well to count as a check on the results of the first. Some further test is needed to test the quality of the experiment—and so forth."28 

H. M. Collins has dubbed this dilemma the "experimenters' regress": B's failure to replicate A's results must itself be replicated by C. But then, C's success or failure in replicating B's results must be replicated by D. And so on. "The experimenters' regress has been shown to lie at the heart of the problem of using experimental replication as a test of replicability; the regress prevents us using experiments alone to establish changes in conceptual order." 29

_Notes_
17. Unger, "Analysis of Factual Knowledge," in French, ed., _Philosophers in Wonderland_, 278.
18. Thanks to Ward Jones for prodding me to develop this section.
19. See Bodunrin, "Witchcraft, Magic, and ESP," in Mosley, ed., _African Philosophy_, 374.
20. "Some Reasons for Not Taking Parapsychology Very Seriously," _Dialogue_ 32 (1993): 591.
21. D. R. Griffin, _Psychology, Philosophy, and Spirituality_ (Albany, N.Y.: SUNY Press, 1997), 78ff.
22. Daryl Bem and Charles Honorton, "Does Psi Exist? Replicable Evidence for an Anomalous Process of Information Transfer," _Psychological Bulletin_ 115.1 (1994): 4–18. Honorton's Ganzfield experiments utilized 240 receivers, instead of a few exceptional individuals as in the Rhine experiments.
23. Prof. Bodunrin remarks that if the phenomena of ESP can stand the test of repeatability we may one day succeed in "scienticing" witchcraft and ESP (Bodunrin, "Witchcraft, Magic, and ESP," in Mosley, ed., _African Philosophy_, 378). This suggests that being able to experimentally demonstrate parapsychological phenomena in a manner that was replicable would imply the existence of specific conditions within which paranormal effects could be reliably reproduced. Presumably, this would amount to having identified and extracted the ‘active ingredients’ of traditional magic and witchcraft, and reproduced them in terms of the experimental phenomena of parapsychology. But I would caution us not to ignore the ostensibly statistical nature of psi phenomena: the existence of a causal relationship between smoking and cancer does not mean we can induce or even expect cancer in every individual case in which a person habitually smokes.
24. Jessica Utts, "Response to Ray Hyman's Report: Evaluation of Program on Anomalous Mental Phenomena" (www-stat.ucdavis.edu/ utts/response.html).
25. See Bodunrin, "Witchcraft, Magic, and ESP," in Mosley, ed., _African Philosophy_, 376ff. Also see H. M. Collins and T. J. Pinch, "The Construction of the Paranormal," in _On the Margins of Science: The Social Construction of Rejected Knowledge_, ed. Roy Wallis, Sociological Review Monograph 27 (Keele, U.K.: University of Keele, 1979), 249ff.
26. Sophie Oluwole, "On the Existence of Witches," _Second Order_ 7 (1978): 20–35, reprinted in _African Philosophy: Selected Readings_, ed. Albert Mosley (Englewood Cliffs, N.J.: Prentice-Hall, 1995), 357–70.
27. H. M. Collins, "The Replication of Experiments in Physics," in _Science in Context_, ed. Barry Barnes and David Edge (Cambridge, Mass.: MIT Press, 1982), 103.
28. H. M. Collins, _Changing Order: Replication and Induction in Scientific Practice_ (London: Sage Publications, 1985), 2.
29. Ibid. 129.

----------


## Rourchid

Our lack of knowledge about the social and psychological factors involved should caution us against making replications of laboratory evidence a necessary condition for recognizing the existence of psychic abilities and paranormal phenomena. Whether the sender, receiver, or experimenter believes in the efficacy of paranormal communication may itself be an important factor in the experimental protocol. In situations where experiment cannot provide a conclusive answer regarding the existence of phenomena alleged to occur in other settings, it makes sense to try to ascertain how the phenomena in question might be manifest in practice. Otherwise, misguided laboratory investigations might stifle the display of paranormal interactions, and even successful displays of psi manifested under laboratory conditions might not be the best representations of real life psi.30

Because lab situations do not involve real needs and interests they may fail to involve the kinds of situations that are typical of the traditional manifestation of psi phenomena. Bodunrin suggests that what is needed to resolve the issue of the existence of paranormal phenomena is better experimental evidence, but this misleadingly oversimplifies the problem. Even granting that we may need more evidence, that evidence need not be of the variety produced by experimental demonstrations. Indeed, the psi phenomena produced in experimental situations may be no more than a small variety of the kinds produced under various social conditions.31 I believe insistence on replicable experimental evidence to establish the existence of paranormal phenomena indicates a commitment to a model of the nature of science that initially may be counterproductive and misleading. What we need, I suggest, may not be more replications of current experiments but an alternative conception of the scientific enterprise that shifts attention from the creation of replicable effects under controlled laboratory conditions to the observation of phenomena in natural settings. This requires that we resist prioritizing experimental over ethnological investigations, and re-acknowledge the importance of the scientific naturalist. This recommendation challenges the view of science as ideally a form of theoretical inquiry complimented by laboratory experiment. Commenting on the split in biology between experimentalists and naturalists, Ernst Mayr argues that they differ in their methods, they tend to ask different kinds of questions, and their work amounts to alternative research programs. He writes: Observation led to the discovery of foreign faunas and floras and became the basis of biogeography; observation revealed the diversity of organic nature and led to the establishment of the Linnaean hierarchy and to the [Darwinian] theory of common descent; observation led to the foundations of ethnology and ecology. Observation in biology has probably produced more insights than all experiments combined.32 

Darwin was not an experimental biologist, but a naturalist. His methods were those of comparative analysis, not the controlled manipulation of conditions. Hopefully such examples will fortify us against too excessive a reliance on theoretical explanations and experimental evidence as we explore how other contemporary African philosophers have treated these issues.33 

Bodunrin's perspective is reflected in the views of Chiekh Anta Diop, who argued that quantum theory and the experiments motivated by Bell's Theorem provide a plausible framework for the existence of paranormal phenomena involving action and perception at a distance. Though such interactions appear anomalous relative to the basic assumptions of classical physics, Diop argued that they fit easily within the theoretical and experimental framework of recent developments in quantum physics.34 

Like Bodunrin, Diop believed that if evidence for psychic interactions was to be accepted, that evidence would have to meet the scientific standards set by physics. I, on the contrary, have argued that this strategy might be, if not mistaken, then at best premature. For the present, let me explore some remarks by Diop that I believe offer fruitful leads for development. Summarizing his view on the difference between traditional African and modern Europeans modes of interaction, Diop writes that if the neuroses currently strangling Europe derive from its individualistic tendencies, then "those of Africa could be linked to the excess of communal life, which erases even the boundary of private life."35 

Here, Diop identifies degenerate individualism as the bane of European culture and degenerate communalism as the bane of traditional cultures. I believe these remarks take on added relevance when combined with the insights of Robin Horton, another important African philosopher. Robin Horton has argued that gods, ancestors, and other spiritual beings composing the traditional ontology are the theoretical equivalents of electrons, protons, and neutrons of the modern scientific worldview. For Horton, the traditional African healer and the modern physicist "are making the same use of theory to transcend their limited vision of natural causes provided by common sense."36 

Each posits theoretical entities to resolve otherwise anomalous events. References to gods, ancestors, and spirits typically occur in traditional responses to disease and other afflictions. Throughout traditional Africa, Horton argues, those who survived childhood illnesses did so because they acquired a robust immune system. And in the absence of pharmaceutically active agents, what happened to a person who became ill depended very much on factors that added to or subtracted from the operation of the person's own immune system. "The conjunction of no germ theory, no potent antibiotics, no immunization techniques, with conditions favoring the build up of considerable natural resistance to killer infections, served to [stimulate certain] causal connections in the mind of the traditional healer."37 

The solution was the cultivation and development of ways of enhancing immune system reactions by means that were not purely mechanistic. Diop's and Horton's remarks lead me to suggest that the social conditions of traditional cultures may have facilitated, while the social conditions of modern cultures may inhibit the display of certain kinds of interactions. In particular, where social organization requires prolonged personal interactions, psychic interactions might (for better and for worse) be enhanced, while social situations in which personal interactions are minimized might inhibit psychic interactions. Where one's own immune system is one's best defense against illness, any kind of interaction (psychic or symbolic) that increased the effectiveness of the immune system would be beneficial and any kind that decreased its effectiveness would be detrimental. The image of the witch is of one who used symbolic and psychic means to harm, just as the healer was one who used such means to benefit. Though these suggestions may be dismissed as mere speculation, they may also be construed as hypotheses motivated by the field observations of eminent contemporary African philosophers. Professors Barry Hallen and John Sodipo conducted extensive field interviews with traditional healers and found that both healers and witches were viewed as sharing a common ability to interact using paranormal means. Moreover, those with this ability were as likely to be men as women.38 

The essential difference between healers and witches was in moral rather than in gender terms: the former used their paranormal abilities to help, the latter used similar abilities to harm. Hallen and Sodipo consider the common assumption that utilization of psychic powers is inherently harmful to be a byproduct of the evolution of Christianity, where traditional European religions were considered to be devil worship by the Catholic Church. However, this was not a feature of traditional African beliefs. Among the Yoruba, there are good effects made possible by paranormal means, and there are bad ones. But this implies no greater condemnation of paranormal interactions than of physical interactions: each can be used to either help or harm. Hallen and Sodipo's sources, the Babalowo, also distinguished different degrees of paranormal ability, as in the distinction drawn between _alujanun_ and _aje_. _Aje_ is the power usually attributed to witches, but a power they share with healers, and which allows them to influence distant events. _Alujanun_ is an even stronger power that allows a person not only to influence distant events by psychic means, but also to perceive distant events. Those with this power are considered among the most powerful in Yoruba traditional culture.39

Considering such, Hallen and Sodipo write: Paranormal perception—telepathy, clairvoyance, and mind reading are all rather typical English language terms in the field sometimes referred to as parapsychology. On a more prosaic level that will allow us to avoid becoming entangled in various theories underlying this controversial field of interest, what the above quotation seems to indicate is that the _alujanun_ can both send and receive, the _aje_ can only send. This would mean that the power of the _aje_ is primarily in the ability to use the second _emi/inu_ to do something for it, even if it is distant from the body with which it is associated. The _alujanun_ however in some manner for future researchers to look into, is able to know about…events that are going on distant from him, as well as to do something about them if he so chooses.40 

Hallen and Sodipo conclude by encouraging Western-trained intellectuals to collaborate with traditional sages in integrating traditional and modern forms of knowledge, without assuming that the modern form should receive metaphysical priority. Implicit here is the need to go to the settings in which traditional sages operate, instead of insisting that those practitioners be subjected to testing in laboratory settings.41 

_Notes_
30. Much like the canned laughter on TV sitcoms compared to humor in real life. See Stephen Braude, The Limits of Influence: Psychokinesis and the Philosophy of Science (New York: Routledge and Kegan Paul, 1991), chap. 1, esp. pp. 9 –11.
31. The initial founders of the study of paranormal phenomena differed as to whether that study should take an experimental or a naturalistic mode. The experimentalists have, to a great extent, prevailed. See Paul Allison, "Experimental Parapsychology as a Rejected Science," in Wallis, ed., On the Margins of Science, 271–92. See also Braude, The Limits of Influence, chap. 1.
32. Ernst Mayr, The Growth of Biological Thought (Cambridge, Mass.: Harvard University Press, 1982), 32. Mayr explains that the two traditions developed fairly independently of one another until first synthesized in 1937. Also see ibid. 568–70.
33. It may be, as some commentators have suggested, that certain paranormal phenomena are intentional processes that are outside the domain of physics. To illustrate, the existence of jokes is not established by precisely described, replicable experiments. Indeed, jokes are not the kinds of things that are defined by sets of necessary and sufficient conditions. Rather, jokes are a broad set of social phenomena, connected by family resemblances rather than by essential qualities. Traditional forms of healing and injury may in many instances be more like jokes and insults than like sugar and strychnine. The existence of psychic phenomena may be subject to similar considerations. See Braude, The Limits of Influence, 56–58.
34. Chiekh Anta Diop, "Does an African Philosophy Exist?" in Civilization and Barbarism (Brooklyn, N.Y.: Lawrence Hill Publishers, 1991), 370ff. For a review of the EPR paradox, Bell's Theorem, and the experiments of Clauser and Aspect, see Nick Herbert, Quantum Reality (New York: Anchor, 1985), chap. 12, esp. pp. 224–27.
35. Diop, "Does an African Philosophy Exist?" in Civilization and Barbarism, 362.
36. See "African Traditional Thought and Western Science," Africa 37 (January 1967): 50–71 and (April 1967): 155–87; edited version reprinted in Mosley, ed., African Philosophy, 307.
37. See ibid. 309.
38. Barry Hallen and John Sodipo, Knowledge, Belief, and Witchcraft (London: Ethnographica Press, 1986).
39. Ibid. 107.
40. Ibid. 110–11. It is important to remember that it could be a "she" that is exhibiting aje or alajuan, as Hallen and Sodipo point out earlier in their work (p.103).
41. One of the onisegun interviewed by Hallen and Sodipo remarked: "There are some people, called aje, who are supernatural. But whenever they do any supernatural thing, if you ask them how it is possible for them to do such a thing, they attribute it to the power of Olorun [the supreme deity]. Olorun is just like something under which persons hide to apply their powers." See ibid. 105.

----------


## Rourchid

The Ghanaian philosopher Kwame Gyekye argues that mediumship, divination, and witchcraft involve modes of cognition that clearly distinguish African from European epistemology. He considers it a nearly universal belief in African cultures, as noted earlier, that "paranormal cognition is recognized, by and large, as a mode of knowing" and that certain individuals are born with special psychic abilities. Telepathy, clairvoyance, psychokinesis, and precognition are "in the African context aspects of divination and spirit mediumship." He writes, "In Africa, these kinds of activities are thought to be the result of the activities of discarnate minds, that is, spirits. Divination thus links the spiritual and physical worlds, and in Africa there are numerous stories of individuals communicating with the dead which, if true, would attest to survival after death."42 

Gyekye's conditional acknowledgment of this metaphysic is mirrored in the work of his countryman, the philosopher Kwasi Wiredu. Although Wiredu is best known for his critical stance toward traditional African beliefs, he is also one of the most persistent explorers of traditional African belief systems.43 

His work on Akan concepts of mind, religion, morality, custom, logical operations, etc. is unique in terms of its scope and quantity. Wiredu explains that the Akan distinguish the human being into a unity of different aspects: _nipadua_ (the body), _amene_ (the brain), _adwene_ (the mind), _okra_ (the life force), and _susuma_ (the personality). The _okra_ is considered to be a person's double or companion, but of a quasi-physical nature capable of existing independently of the physical body. Medicine men and witches are assumed to be able to communicate with the _okra_ of both the living and the dead.44 

For Wiredu, traditional Akan beliefs held that objects and entities in the land of the ancestors are composed of a ‘quasi-material ’ substance and are analogues of objects in this world. There, the ancestors are believed to continue their activities and require that the living provide them sacrifices and physical offerings. On the other hand, the living depend on the ancestors to provide them with direction, fortitude, strength, and protection from malevolent influences. Because those who have died continue to have a ‘quasi-physical’ existence, it is possible for certain living members of the community to see and converse with the ancestors.45 

The _okra_ of such individuals is assumed to be able to travel between the world of the living and the dead, bringing information that spans both space and time.46 

It was the intent of parapsychology to provide the naturalistic categories of telepathy, clairvoyance, precognition, and psychokinesis to account for the effects traditionally explained by appeal to spiritualistic agents such as the soul, astral body, or ‘_susuma_’. Accordingly, possession, a phenomenon that is fairly common in traditional African ceremonies, is typically described in terms of a discarnate spirit taking over the body and personality of a living person. But the possession of a person, Z, by the spirit of a deceased person, Y, can also be accounted for as the telepathic influence of X's memory of Y on Z, inducing Z to manifest mental, physical, and emotional traits characteristic of Y. Such an account does not require the continued existence of Y after Y's physical death, but only that there be some X who remembers Y. However, once the memory of Y is no longer held by a living person, Y could no longer become manifest. This way of viewing possession phenomena fits well with Mbiti's view that ancestors continue to exist in the present (the _Sasa_) as long as someone among the living personally remembers the deceased individual. Once the memory of a person is lost, however, their quasi-material existence ceases, and the deceased is merged into a collective spiritual identity that Mbiti calls ‘the _Zamani_.’47 

But it is not obvious that the naturalistic explanations provided by parapsychology will, in their present form, be sufficient to explain all the phenomena traditionally explained by reference to spiritualistic entities. A strong case can be made that the evidence for reincarnation cannot be adequately accounted for using the categories of telepathy and clairvoyance. For instance, an individual, X, who claims to be the reincarnation of some individual, Y, who lived in the past and is now deceased may, in support of that claim, offer information about that person's life that they could not possibly have been privy to. But for that information to be verified, either some other individual, Z must have been privy to it, or the information must be stored in some form, Z', which is not available to x. In the first case, however, it could be claimed that X telepathically accesses the information in Z's mind. In the second case, it could be claimed that X clairvoyantly accesses the information stored in source Z'. However, the experimental models of telepathy and clairvoyance typically only show rates that are better than would be expected by chance, as in the Ganzfield experiments in which subjects would be expected to guess correctly by chance 25 out of 100 tries, but instead scored (on the average) 33 out of 100. The maximum scores in those experiments were achieved by musicians, who scored (on the average) 50 out of 100. A person who was correct 80%, 90%, or even 100% of the time in recounting facts about a life he or she claimed to have lived in another time or place, and who had no access to that information, would exhibit an access to such information that far exceeds the level of access achieved in experimental parapsychology.48 

Reincarnation, apparitions of the dead, possession, out of the body experiences, and communications with the dead collectively provide evidence that, when critically examined, supports an explanation in terms of the personal survival of individual consciousness after death. But it is a mistake to dismiss such evidence because it is not produced under experimental conditions that can be repeated at will. Experimental evidence that is repeatable is required for knowledge that makes possible causal control, but that need not be a requirement of all knowledge. It is, for example, certainly possible to know what Jones said immediately before he died, without it being necessary to provide experimental evidence to ground that knowledge.49 

It is not my purpose to resolve the dispute as to whether modern/naturalistic or traditional/spiritualist categories best account for the kinds of phenomena covered in healing, witchcraft, and reincarnation. While some African philosophers, like Mbiti, show a preference for spiritualistic notions, others, like Sodipo, tend to favor the naturalistic variety. Wiredu is ambivalent in this regard: on the one hand, he recommends that contemporary African philosophers "cast their philosophical nets in their own indigenous conceptual waters"; on the other hand, he wonders whether belief in the ancestors will survive the onslaught of scientific investigation and modern Western assumptions about reality.50 

At this stage, I believe it is most important to remember that discarnate minds and paranormal abilities are both theoretical explanations for certain phenomena that otherwise are difficult to account for. Discarnate minds are used to explain effects that others propose to explain equally well using the categories of ESP. But the crucial point is not to dismiss such phenomena simply because it is unclear exactly how to account for them. 

_Notes_
42. Kwame Gyekye, _An Essay on African Philosophical Thought: The Akan Conceptual Scheme_ (New York: Cambridge University Press, 1987), 203. 
43. Kwasi Wiredu, "How Not to Compare African Philosophy with Western Philosophy" and "Custom and Morality: A Comparative Analysis of African and Western Concepts of Morals," in _African Philosophy: Selected Readings_, ed. Albert Mosley (Englewood Cliffs, N.J.: Prentice-Hall, 1995).
44. Kwasi Wiredu, "The Akan Concept of Mind," in _Contemporary Philosophy_, vol. 5. _African Philosophy_, ed. Guttorm Floistad (Dordrecht, Netherlands: Nijhoff, 1987), 160–61.
45. "Death and the After-life in African Culture," in _Person and Community_, ed. Kwasi Wiredu and Kwame Gyekye (Washington, D.C.: UNESCO Council for Research in Values and Philosophy, 1992), 137–52.
46. For a more recent treatment of these themes, see Martin Odei Adjei, "The Paranormal: An Inquiry into Some Features of Akan Metaphysics and Epistemology" (MA thesis, University of Ghana-Legon, May 2001). Adjei follows Gyekye in holding that it is the ‘sunsum’ that is able to leave the body and traverse the divide between the living and the dead. For an enlightening account of the _Ga_ notions of the _susuma_ and the _kla_ as those aspects of the person capable of paranormal encounters, see Joyce Engmann, "Immortality and the Nature of Man in _Ga_ Thought," in Wiredu and Gyekye, eds., _Person and Community_, 153–92.
47. See John S. Mbiti, _African Religions and Philosophy_ (New York: Anchor, 1970), chap. 3. Excerpted in _African_
_Philosophy: Selected Readings_, ed. Albert Mosley (Englewood Cliffs, N.J.: Prentice-Hall, 1995), 87–115.
48. Robert Almeder, _Death and Personal Survival: The Evidence for Life after Death_ (Lanham, Md.: Rowman –57. Innocent Onyewuenyi, "Philosophical Reapprisal of African Belief in Reincarnation," _International Philosophical Quarterly_ 22.87 (Sept. 1982): 157–68.
49. Almeder, _Death and Personal Survival_, 263–66.
50. Wiredu, "The Akan Concept of Mind," 175.

----------


## Rourchid

_Conclusion_

There is a long history in philosophy and the sciences of belittling traditional, religious, and anecdotal accounts of miraculous events. This remains true of the kinds of phenomena investigated by parapsychology. As Collins puts it: "Parapsychology threatens too much to too many to be easily acceptable. That is why its more uncompromising proponents are forced to live in a world of their own.Their web of concepts, _and the coextensive social network_, has fewer connections with the main network of science than do most scientific fields."51 Such comments remind us that the choice of a research program has practical as well as epistemological implications. 

For the investigator interested in these matters, serious entertainment of the existence of spiritual or psychic influences is likely to increase his or her risk of professional marginalization. But appealing for more experimental evidence cannot shield philosophers from having to make uncertain choices. As recent work in the philosophy of science emphasizes, our theories and beliefs are typically underdetermined by the facts. We cannot escape the fate that philosophy, like science, is an inherently shaky game.52 

Let us hope that those interested in African philosophy are more willing to take risks than the majority of their philosophical peers. I have advanced the possibility of accounting for the belief in magic and witchcraft by reference to the existence of psychic powers of the sort studied in parapsychology as well as by reference to the existence of discarnate minds. However, I do not wish to suggest that perspectives that make neither assumption are not equally (and often perhaps more) important. Accounts abound of individuals being ostracized and even killed, on the pretext that they are witches, so that others may reap political or personal gain. 

There is a valuable body of literature on this aspect of witchcraft and healing.53 But I do wish to caution against the categorical denial of the existence of paranormal interactions of the kind attributed to spirits, telepathy, and so on. I believe an adequate resolution of the question of the existence of paranormal phenomena will require a more explicit concern with the social processes inherent in the generation of evidence. 

A research program oriented toward studying paranormal phenomena in traditional settings may well appear suspect to those who wish to emulate modernity's status quo. Nonetheless, we must resist the tendency to suppress such research. William James, who was not afraid to pursue the unorthodox, puts the matter thus: "Why do so few scientists even look at the evidence for telepathy, so called? Because they think, as a leading biologist, now dead, once said to me, that even if such a thing were true, scientists ought to band together to keep it suppressed and concealed."54


_Notes_
51. Collins, _Changing Order_, 139. But we should not infer from this that the experimental evidence produced by parapsychologists lacks scientific rigor. On the contrary, the experimental procedures of parapsychology are generally recognized to be more rigorous than those of most other human sciences. See Ian Hacking, "Telepathy: Origins of Randomization in Experimental Design," _Isis_ 79 (1988): 42751.
52. See Arthur Fine, _The Shaky Game: Einstein Realism and the Quantum Theory_ (Chicago: University of Chicago Press, 1986), chap. 1.
53. See Diane Ciekawy, "Witchcraft in Statecraft: Five Technologies of Power in Colonial and Postcolonial Coastal Kenya," _African Studies Review_ 4.3 (1998): 11941.
54. William James, "The Will to Believe," in _Pragmatism and Classical American Philosophy_, ed. John Stuhr (New York: Oxford University Press, 2000), 233.

Pp. 136-57 AFRICAN PHILOSOPHY, OUP 2005

----------


## hanibal

> Echte wetenschappers daarentegen gebruiken de koran bij hun wetenschapsbeoefening als gezaghebbende toetssteen. Communiceren mieren met elkaar in welgevormde volzinnen? We zoeken het op in de koran. Zeker doen ze dat. Waarom balkt een ezel? Hmm... Ah, omdat hij een djinn heeft gezien.
> Echte wetenschappers komen in het Westen niet voor. Nou ja, zwaar doorgedraaid in een gesticht misschien.



Correct,

Echte westenschappers komen alleen in u.s.a. voor.

----------


## Olive Yao

Campaign Target #2 - Women Accused of Witchcraft (March 2009)


Late in March 2009, the JMC took up a second campaigning issue after a 45 year old woman was accused of witchcraft in a village near Kathmandu, and savagely beaten. Witchcraft is commonly used to justify acts of violence against the Dalit. Victims are singled out by authority figures in the villages and often forced to eat excrement. The incident was a harsh reminder that caste discrimination in the villages runs deep, although it has been banned by law, and that this results in extreme violence against women. 

JMC mobilized other human rights activists in Nepal and has launched a vigorous campaign to bring the perpetrators to justice. The JMC report on the incident is found below.

Advocacy project

----------


## DNA

> Daar zijn de djinns ontstaan; in de wereld van de fantasie.



what u can't see , prove ...doesn't mean it doesn't exist or is not-true !:

not so long ago : virusses , DNA ...did not exist for ...humans ! 

so_called objective reality is far beyond our own reach & even beyond science's reach :

human "objectivity" doesn't exist , not even at the level of exact sciences, not even at the level of epistemology, common sense ....reason , empirics...


science is just a representation of "reality", done by scientists humans through the lenses of their senses, experiences, through their ideological social cultural ...backgrounds ...


D'er is meer tussen hemel & aarde, meisje :

as philo can be combined to science feeding back each other, so can the right true belief religion be combined to science feeding back each other :

see for example israeli atheist biologist _philosopher *Henri Atlan* who had combined biology with Spinoza's ethics & with jewish ...Talmud in his book :

"*L'Atheisme de l'criture" :

see also all those scientists who learn from Buddism, Hinduism , taoism, confucious ...even at the level of epistemology, science, even at level of quantum physics ...............*

Long story ! 

Good night , lady ! 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Nawid

Broeder, salaam alijkum!

Ik wil graag wat over de Abdjad weten. Heb jij waat daarover te vertellen, graag in het Nederlands.

Wsalaam,
Nawid

----------


## Snowwhite

Zoals ik al eerder zei bevatten andere levensbeschouwingen en religies elementen van shirk (afgoderij). De djinn (in het onderstaande artikel heten ze orishas) om hulp roepen is afgoderij. De djinn doet echter niets voor niets. De jinns/orishas vragen ook santeros priesters een dier ritueel te slachten, om hun (de orishas/jinns) te plezieren i.p.v. God. Dat is in strijd met Tawhied (monotheisme), aanbidt alleen God, zonder partners aan Hem toe te schrijven. 

*Introduction to Santera*

Santera, sometimes referred to as La Regla Lucunmi, originated in West Africa in what are now Nigeria and Benin. Santera is, however, not purely a West African religion; it has many ties to European Catholicism. Because of this correlation, there is no exact year for the formation of this religion. The closest date available for the founding of Santera is between the 1700's to about 1870  the period of the slave trade. The slave trade brought many people that practiced this particular religion to the shores of Cuba, Haiti, Puerto Rico, Trinidad as well as many other Caribbean countries.

Not only were the slaves' bodies brought over. Their souls, culture, and religion were brought to the Americas as well. In the early years, when the slaves had just begun arriving, there was a great deal of pressure placed on them, by the European plantation owners and missionaries, to convert to Catholicism. Despite these attempts by the plantation owners, Santera was still openly practiced, and the number of practitioners was increasing. Since in performing openly their religion many harsh beatings and punishments were administered, the religious followers tended to incorporate many Catholic elements into their religion. One factor that helped to make the two religions look similar to the plantation owners was that many of the orishas, the primary gods, shared many of the same physical characteristics that the Catholic saints possessed. This made the slaves appear to be practicing Catholicism although they were practicing their native, African religions. 

Believers of Santera place their faith in the orishas. The orishas are not as powerful or as omnipotent as their predominant God, Olodumare, or Olorun. Olorun is the source of ashe, the spiritual energy that makes up the entire universe, all life and all things material. The orishas are the spirits or gods that interact with humans by controlling nature and attending to the daily needs of the religion's followers. They are approachable and can be counted on to come to the aid of followers by guiding them to a better life, materially as well as spiritually. In other words, they are emissaries of God. Furthermore, each orisha possesses a distinct personality. Communication between orishas and humankind is accomplished through ritual, prayer, divination and offerings (ebo). 

Depending on the particular orisha that they wish to please, santeros use certain colors and certain animals and play particular drumbeats during their rituals. The music is of great importance because it helps to coax the orisha into "mounting" or possessing the priest. As the particular orisha mounts the priest, the priest's body dances the dance emblematic of that orisha. Later in the ceremony, people's questions are answered, the spirit decrees that a specific command will be obeyed, or that an animal sacrifice must occur. 

Santera is a religion in which the traditions are transmitted orally from generation to generation. The myths that are told and passed on are called patakis. The number of practitioners of Santera is difficult to determine but the number of people that practice Santeria is believed to be growing globally, according to J.E. Holloway, the author of Africanisms in America. According to the historian, roughly 300,000 followers reside in New York. Some other places where people practice Santera are Cuba, Florida, Puerto Rico, New Jersey, Mexico, and Venezuela. 

Chris Leonidas

http://education.miami.edu/ep/Little...eonidas_1.html

----------


## Snowwhite

*Effecten van psychotherapie bij depressie overschat*

23 februari 2010

Amsterdam - Onderzoekers van de Vrije Universiteit tonen in samenwerking met Zweedse en Amerikaanse collegas aan dat het effect van psychotherapie bij depressie wordt overschat.

Dat komt hoogstwaarschijnlijk doordat de resultaten van onderzoek naar deze behandelingen selectief worden gepubliceerd.

Studies die een gunstig effect van een behandeling aantonen hebben veel meer kans om gepubliceerd te worden dan onderzoeken die geen verschil of zelfs ongunstige resultaten vinden. Dit verschijnsel wordt publicatiebias genoemd. Publicatiebias kan de schatting van het effect van een behandeling vertekenen, wat van groot belang is voor de klinische praktijk.

Recent hebben onderzoekers deze publicatiebias voor het eerst aangetoond voor antidepressiva. De resultaten die zij vonden, geven aan dat de geschatte effectgrootte van antidepressiva met een derde verminderd moet worden. Zij concluderen dat er weinig wetenschappelijk bewijs bestaat dat het voorschrijven van antidepressiva aan patinten met een lichte depressie ondersteunt. Deze conclusie deed veel stof opwaaien en zorgde ervoor dat nu in een herziene richtlijn wordt aangeraden voor deze groep patinten vaker niet-medicamenteuze (psychotherapeutische) behandelmogelijkheden te bieden. Het gaat hier om een groot aantal patinten: volgens het RIVM leed het afgelopen jaar ongeveer n op de 16 volwassenen aan depressie. 60% van de mensen met een depressie wordt hiervoor behandeld.

Hoewel diverse onderzoeken hebben laten zien dat psychologische interventies effectief zijn bij de behandeling van depressie bij volwassenen, werd de mogelijke invloed van publicatiebias daarbij nog niet eerder goed onderzocht. In maart verschijnt in het British Journal of Psychiatry een studie van Cuijpers e.a. waarin zij aantonen dat ook voor psychotherapeutische behandeling van depressie bij volwassenen een dergelijke publicatiebias geldt. Dit kan tot gevolg hebben dat niet alleen de effecten van antidepressiva, maar ook de effecten van psychotherapie tot nu toe overschat zijn.

Er wordt vanuit gegaan dat vooral de farmaceutische industrie er baat bij heeft als negatieve resultaten van onderzoek naar antidepressiva niet gepubliceerd worden. Deze studie wijst erop dat wellicht ook psychotherapie onderzoekers er belang bij kunnen hebben als vooral de positieve resultaten van psychotherapie worden gepubliceerd. Daarnaast zijn waarschijnlijk ook redacties van tijdschriften deels verantwoordelijk voor de publicatiebias.

Cuijpers e.a. onderzochten 1036 wetenschappelijke artikelen over psychotherapeutische behandeling van depressie bij volwassenen. Zij concluderen dat door de publicatiebias deze behandeling van depressie bij volwassen niet zo effectief lijkt te zijn als vaak wordt aangenomen en pleiten voor onderzoek naar nieuwe, betere behandelvormen voor depressie.

http://www.blikopnieuws.nl/bericht/1...overschat.html

----------


## medina2010

ik mis in de discussie de kabouters, trollen, aliens, feeen, heksen etc. Waarom wel praten over djinns en engelen en niet over kobolten, tovenaars en foenixen? Zijn immers allemaal fabelwezens. Er is geen enkele rationale waarom je wel in het ene, maar niet in het andere wezen geloofd. Dus laten we een discussie starte over de vermogens van kabouters

----------


## Snowwhite

Medina 2010.




> Ik mis in de discussie de kabouters, trollen, aliens, feeen, heksen etc. Waarom wel praten over djinns en engelen en niet over kobolten, tovenaars en foenixen? Zijn immers allemaal fabelwezens. Er is geen enkele rationale waarom je wel in het ene, maar niet in het andere wezen geloofd. Dus laten we een discussie starte over de vermogens van kabouters.


Djinns en engelen zijn niet net als mensen. Naast dat ze onzichtbaar zijn, kunnen ze ook vormen aannemen. 

Op pagina 1 * in het openingsstuk staat:

_One of the powers of the Jinn, is that they are able to take on any physical form they like. Thus, they can appear as humans, animals trees and anything else. Over the last few years the interest in the subject of aliens and UFO's has become heightened._

* Indien je geen engels begrijpt laat het me dan weten.

Het is niet geheel onmogelijk dat feeen, trollen en kabouters verschijningsvormen zijn geweest van djinns (demonen/geesten), waarbij de verhalen door de eeuwen heen aangedikt en veranderd zijn. 

*Kabouter* 

Uit de wiki:

_Een ander verhaal zegt dat de wezens van het kleine volkje de geesten zijn van overleden voorouders (zie voorouderverering). Veelal wordt echter geloofd dat ze volledig apart van de mens staan en als bovennatuurlijke wezens beschouwd dienen te worden, in bruin of rood gekleed gaan, vaak met een rode muts.
Kabouters zijn ondanks hun kleine lichaam enorm sterk, en ze beschikken over een bepaalde toverkracht._

Djinns zijn geen geesten van overledenen, maar in andere religies zoals het boedhisme denkt men dat wel. Het bevestigt wel, dat men dacht bij kabouters te maken te hebben met bovennatuurlijke wezens. Hetzelfde geldt voor feen en kobolten, die werden vroeger gezien als demonen, of geesten. Deze figuren komen voor in eeuwenoude sprookjes en vertellingen. 




> Er is geen enkele rationale waarom je wel in het ene, maar niet in het andere wezen geloofd.


Sprookjes blijven sprookjes, er is denk ik niet te achterhalen of er een kern van waarheid in een sprookje zit. Zo zou mogelijk de stiefmoeder van Snow White op Elisabeth Bathory (Erzsebet) kunnen slaan. De stiefmoeder van Snowwhite vraagt aan de jager of hij het hart van Sneeuwwitje brengt (kannibalisme), en ze transformeerde later naar een oude vrouw (magie), terwijl zij er voor de spiegel immer maar jong uit zag. Erzsebet was een hongaarse gravin, die dacht dat ze jong bleef door in het bloed van jonge maagden te baden. Snow White is een sprookje (fantasie) wat misschien, dat is niet zeker en denk ik niet te achterhalen, 'geinspireerd' is door het verhaal van Count Bathory. Wat vast staat (werkelijkheid) is dat Erzsebet het bloed uit de lichamen van dienstmeisjes gebruikte en ze martelde. Zij was met haar 600 slachtoffers mogelijk de grootste seriemoordenares aller tijden.

Zo is het ook met trollen en feen, dat zijn sprookjes, maar dat neemt niet weg dat djinns bestaan en vormen kunnen aannemen.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Charlus

> *Donkeys and Dogs see the jinn*
> 
> Even though we humans do not see the jinn, some animals, like dogs and donkeys, can see them. It is recorded in Musnad Ahmed and Sunan Abu Dawud with a sahih chain from Jabir that the Prophet said:
> 
> _If you hear the bark of dogs or the braying of donkeys during the night,
> seek refuge in Allah from Satan, as they see what you do not see_.
> 
> This is not strange as many scientists have confirmed that animals are capable of many things that humans are not capable of. Bees can see ultraviolet light and can also see the sun on an overcast day. An owl can see a mouse running in a crowded corn patch on a dark night.
> 
> (Uit het boek van Dr. Umar Sulaiman Al-Ashqar)


Weliswaar kun je stellen dat dieren soms dingen kunnen zien die wij niet zien, maar feit blijft dat ze alleen zaken zien die deel uitmaken van de fysieke realiteit die wij allen delen. Volgens de wetenschap. Ze zijn net als mensen vwb. hun zintuiglijke waarneming beperkt tot deze wereld. Djinns bewegen zich dus letterlijk tussen ons in de zin dat je tegen ze op kunt botsen, ze zijn alleen onzichtbaar. Dit is de werkelijke conclusie die getrokken moet worden indien men stelt dat sommige diersoorten djinns kunnen opmerken.

----------


## Snowwhite

*Depression, Mental illness and Possession*

(engels)

Zeer interessante 4 delige serie van een seminar over psychische problemen zoals depressie, bezetenheid, schizofrenie, vanuit islamitisch perspektief.

Korte beschrijving filmpje 1

Een 15 minuten durende introductie van de filmpjes, door Abu Eesa. 

De sprekers zijn:

Sheikh Talib uit Irak, specialist roeqia en jinn

Ustadh Abu Eesa

Doktor Shazad Amin Psychiater general hospital Manchester

Het seminar gaat over de kijk van de moslim gemeenschap op psychische en psychiatrische problemen.

Diverse soorten ziektes:

-Lichamelijke ziektes waar je voor naar de dokter gaat. 

-Mentale ziektes, depressie, schizofrenie etc. 

-Ziektes veroorzaakt door jinn, boze oog of magie waar je voor naar de raqi (gebedsgenezer) gaat. Roeqia (de behandeling), kan onconventioneel zijn: exorcisme, of conventioneel: hijama = cupping (bloed koppen).

-Ziektes van de hart. Inhaligheid, lust, jaloezie, wat een persoon vernietigt. De dokter van het hart, is de 3alem (geleerde), die de leer van de islam kan uitleggen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtpibw1NRxg"]YouTube- 1 - Depression, Mental illness and Possession - Sh. Abu Eesa Niamatullah[/ame]

----------


## Snowwhite

Korte beschrijving filmpje 2

Spreker Sheikh Talib uit Irak kan helaas geen feilloos engels, maar ze hebben toch ervoor gekozen om hem te laten spreken in het engels omdat het seminar anders overschaduwt zou worden door vertalingen heen en weer. Desalniettemin, zeer interessant om naar te luisteren! 

Enkele genoemde oorzaken mentale problemen:

-genetische problemen, drugsgebruik, hersenbeschadiging

-jinn

Opmerkelijk is dat de sheikh zegt dat de meeste problemen door drugsgebruik komen en niet door de jinn! Sommigen hebben genetische afwijkingen.

Roeqia (behandeling) kan islamitisch zijn of onislamitisch (shirk). Het is Allah die geneest. 

De meeste mensen gaan helaas naar een charlatan of magier, i.p.v. naar een raqi (gebedsgenezer). De charlatan zal niet zo snel iemand doorsturen naar een dokter/psychiater of zeggen dat hij geen problemen heeft, ten einde geld te verdienen.....

De amuletten van de charlatan of magier bevatten geen Koran. Zij (de charlatans) misleiden de mensen. 

Shifa - genezing
Roeqia - behandeling (spiritual healing)
Ar_raqi - de gebedsgenezer
Ta3wid (تعويذة) - talisman of amulet
Shirk - afgoderij
Jennah - paradijs
Salaat - gebed
Soebhannallah - Heilig is Hij (Allah) zonder tekortkomingen
Akhlaq - gedrag
Imaan - geloof
Hajj - bedevaart
Haram - verboden
Jibriel - Gabriel
Sahaba - metgezellen
Ni3ma - gunst (van Allah)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax2A4xvzJIo"]YouTube- 2 - Depression, Mental illness and Possession - Sh. Talib Alaradah[/ame]

----------


## Snowwhite

Korte beschrijving filmpje 3

De spreker is de psychiater Dr. Shazad Amin. Het filmpje duurt 30 minuten en gaat over de conventionele (psychiatrische) geneeskunde.

Hij gaat in op allerlei misvattingen, zoals het ontkennen van het bestaan van mentale ziektes, of dat deze niet te genezen vallen, of dat deze te maken hebben met zwakheden, zoals een gebrek aan zelfdiscipline, of dat mentaal zieken altijd agressief en geweldadig zijn of dat mentale ziektes typisch westers zijn.

Verder praat hij over de symptomen van depressie en schizofrenie en het beoordelen van dit in de contekst van iemands cultuur en achtergrond.

Wat betreft symptomen van bezetenheid, er zijn vele symptomen die ook een mentale ziekte kunnen betreffen, zoals hoofdpijn, stemmingswisselingen, depressieve gevoelens. Het plotseling spreken in andere talen, of een totaal andere stem, kunnen wel een specifieke tekens van bezetenheid zijn.

De interactie tussen djinn en mens zijn vrij uitzonderlijk, en daarom kan het niet zo zijn dat alle mentale ziektes door de djinn worden veroorzaakt. Hierna gaat hij in op charlatans, die weinig tot niets weten van psychiatrie. Zie verder het fimpje!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecK_DzLvKAQ"]YouTube- 3 - Depression, Mental illness and Possession - Dr. Shazad Amin[/ame]

----------


## Snowwhite

In deel 4 worden vragen beantwoord. Waarbij alle drie de sprekers aan het woord komen. De sheikh laat hier ook diverse talismannen/amuletten zien, waar helemaal geen koran op staat, echt een must see! 

Moge Allah SWT hun belonen, Amien.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVArxe_-TUA"]YouTube- 4 - Depression, Mental illness and Possession - Q&amp;A Panel Session[/ame]

----------


## sjaen

Narrated Anas: 

The Prophet said, "Allah did not send any prophet but that he warned his nation of the one-eyed liar (Ad-Dajjal). He (the Anti-Christ) is one-eyed while your Lord is not one-eyed, The word 'Kafir' (unbeliever) is written between his two eyes." (Bukhari)

nogig en tussen z'n ogen staat het woord "Kafir"............... wright :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Snowwhite

Muslim :: Book 41 : Hadith 7009 

_Anas b. Malik reported that Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) said: Dajjal (*) is blind of one eye and there is written between his eyes the word" Kafir". He then spelled the word as k. f. r., which every Muslim would be able to read._


*Dajjal - AntiChrist

----------


## sjaen

blind aan n oog is niet de juiste vertaling van one-eyed (eenogig)

----------


## Snowwhite

Sjaen, het ging hier om 2 verschillende hadiths, die van mijn onderschrift is van Bukhari en die ik zojuist geplaatst heb van Muslim. 

In nog weer een andere hadith staat:

Bukhari :: Book 9 :: Volume 88 :: Hadith 245 

_Narrated Anas: 
The Prophet said, "No prophet was sent but that he warned his followers against the one-eyed liar (Ad-Dajjal). Beware! He is blind in one eye, and your Lord is not so, and there will be written between his (Ad-Dajjal's) eyes (the word) Kafir (i.e., disbeliever)." (This Hadith is also quoted by Abu Huraira and Ibn 'Abbas)._

----------


## Armadillo

Hangers waar helemaal geen koran op staat? Maar die heb ik ook.

Wat betekent de titel sheikh? Kun je het kopen (net als sommige Britse titels) of moet je ervoor studeren of moet je geridderd worden. 

Uit wiens hoofd komt het boze oog, op wie is het boos en waarom?

----------


## Charlus

> Narrated Anas: 
> 
> The Prophet said, "Allah did not send any prophet but that he warned his nation of the one-eyed liar (Ad-Dajjal). He (the Anti-Christ) is one-eyed while your Lord is not one-eyed, The word 'Kafir' (unbeliever) is written between his two eyes." (Bukhari)





> Muslim :: Book 41 : Hadith 7009 
> 
> _Anas b. Malik reported that Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) said: Dajjal (*) is blind of one eye and there is written between his eyes the word" Kafir". He then spelled the word as k. f. r., which every Muslim would be able to read._
> 
> 
> *Dajjal - AntiChrist





> Bukhari :: Book 9 :: Volume 88 :: Hadith 245 
> 
> _Narrated Anas: 
> The Prophet said, "No prophet was sent but that he warned his followers against the one-eyed liar (Ad-Dajjal). Beware! He is blind in one eye, and your Lord is not so, and there will be written between his (Ad-Dajjal's) eyes (the word) Kafir (i.e., disbeliever)." (This Hadith is also quoted by Abu Huraira and Ibn 'Abbas)._


Drie verschillende. D'er kan er maar 1 de juiste zijn, maar waarschijnlijk zijn ze geen van alle authentiek. 
Iig. is ondubbelzinnig aangetoond dat overleveringen onbetrouwbaar zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Armadillo,

Vraag: wat is jouw geloof wat betreft het (bestaan van het) occulte?




> Hangers waar helemaal geen koran op staat? Maar die heb ik ook.


Gelukshangers? Die zullen je niets baten!

Ik neem aan dat je de filmpjes niet gezien hebt, indien je geen of weinig tijd hebt en de short cut wilt hebben, kijk bij filmpje 4, vanaf minuut 3.20. Daar laat de sheikh diverse talismannen zien, die helemaal geen koran bevatten, maar teksten zoals _ya Hoessein_ of _ya Ali_, in n wordt zelfs de farao genoemd. Vaak komen er tabellen in voor met cijfers = magie.

Wat is de relevantie van dit alles? 

Ik schreef: 

_Roeqia (behandeling) kan islamitisch zijn of onislamitisch (shirk). Het is Allah die geneest. 

De meeste mensen gaan helaas naar een charlatan of magier, i.p.v. naar een raqi (gebedsgenezer). De charlatan zal niet zo snel iemand doorsturen naar een dokter/psychiater of zeggen dat hij geen problemen heeft, ten einde geld te verdienen.....

De amuletten van de charlatan of magier bevatten geen Koran. Zij (de charlatans) misleiden de mensen._

Talismans en amuletten zijn er in diverse vormen. Geloof in amuletten, gelukshangers en talismans staat haaks op Tawhied (het zuivere monotheisme), omdat er aan een object de kracht toegeschreven wordt om het slechte af te wenden en het goede te brengen in plaats van aan God de Almachtige. Dit is een vorm van afgoderij: shirk. 

Hadith:

_Emraan ibn Husayn heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet, toen hij een bronzen armband om een man z'n bovenarm zag, hij tegen hem zei: "Wee jij! Wat is dit?" De man antwoordde dat het was om hem te beschermen tegen een ziekte genoemd al-Waahinah (mogelijk Artritis). De Profeet(s.a.w.) zei toen: "Werp het van je weg, want waarlijk het zal alleen je zwakheid doen toenemen. En, als je sterft terwijl je het om hebt, zal je nooit slagen". (Ahmad, Ibn Maajah, Ibn Hibbaan)_

Ook het aanroepen van een ander dan God, zoals een heilige, een Sjaman, de maagd Maria, Hoessein, een overledene, een djinn/geest/demon of een engel is een vorm van shirk (afgoderij).

In de koran staat:

_7:194 Voorwaar, degenen die gij naast Allah aanroept zijn dienaren, zoals gij. Roept hen dan aan en laat hen u verhoren als gij waarheid spreekt._

Roeqia (spiritual healing) moet dus op een halal (toegestane) wijze gebeuren, door koran te lezen of smeekbedes te doen. 

Magie met magie bestrijden, of een djinn uitdrijven (exorcisme) middels een andere djinn (die bijvoorbeeld hoger in rang is) is verboden. 

Zie verder:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=511




> Wat betekent de titel sheikh? Kun je het kopen (net als sommige Britse titels) of moet je ervoor studeren of moet je geridderd worden.


Sheikh is een titel die ook wordt gegeven aan ouderen die gerespekteerd zijn in hun gemeenschap, maar meestal aan iemand die de Islam intensief bestudeerd heeft. 




> Uit wiens hoofd komt het boze oog, op wie is het boos en waarom?


(eerder geplaatst)

*HET BOZE OOG*

el 3ayn (arabisch)

Van het boze oog spreken we indien iemand schade toericht met behulp van zijn/haar oog.

Dit kan tot effekten leiden zoals de dood van een mens, het vee, verwoesten van gebouwen en gewas. 

Bewijs voor het bestaan van het boze oog uit de Koran:

_12:67 En hij zeide: "O mijn zonen, gaat niet door n poort binnen maar gaat door verschillende poorten binnen;_

In de tafsier van ibn kethier staat:

Allah says that Ya`qub, peace be upon him, ordered his children, when he sent Binyamin with them to Egypt, to enter from different gates rather than all of them entering from one gate. Ibn `Abbas, Muhammad bin Ka`b, Mujahid, Ad-Dahhak Qatadah, As-Suddi and several others said that he feared *the evil eye* for them, because they were handsome and looked beautiful and graceful. He feared that people might direct the evil eye at them, because the evil eye truly harms, by Allah's decree, and brings down the mighty warrior-rider from his horse. 

Meestal gebeurd dit (boze oog) door bewondering van iets vanuit afgunst en jaloezie, maar niet altijd, want men kan ook zichzelf schade toebrengen middels het boze oog, door zichzelf overdreven te bewonderen en men is natuurlijk niet jaloers op zichzelf:

De profeet (Allah's vrede en zegeningen zijn met hem) heeft gezegd: _Een ieder die iets ziet in zichzelf, of in zijn bezittingen of in zijn broeder, dat hij leuk vindt, laat hem bidden voor zegeningen voor dit, want het boze oog is echt._ (Overgeleverd door Ibn as-Soenni in Amal al-Yawm wa l-Laylah, p. 168; en door al-H'aakim, 4/216. Als Sah'ieh' geclassificeerd door al-Albaanie in al-Kalim at-Tayyib, 243.)

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien.

----------


## At Ayt

> Drie verschillende. D'er kan er maar 1 de juiste zijn, maar *waarschijnlijk zijn ze geen van alle authentiek*.


dan mag jij dat hier inhoudelijk gaan onderbouwen met externe bronnen.. 

ga je gang..




> Iig. is ondubbelzinnig aangetoond dat overleveringen onbetrouwbaar zijn.


je hebt niks aangetoond..

----------


## Charlus

> <...>dan mag jij dat hier inhoudelijk gaan onderbouwen met externe bronnen.. 
> 
> ga je gang..


De bronnen van Snowwhite zijn voldoende. 
Volgens Muslim zei de profeet iets anders als volgens Bukhari. Om maar iets te noemen: volgens Bukhari verwees de profeet naar Allah, volgens Muslim niet. Er is geen manier om na te gaan welke van de twee overleveringen een eventuele uitspraak van de profeet het beste benadert. Gokken is niet aanvaardbaar, vanuit religieus noch wetenschappelijk perspectief. Beide verwerpen is de zuivere handelswijze.



> <...>je hebt niks aangetoond..


Twee bronnen hebben een vermeende uitspraak van de profeet inhoudelijk verschillend overgeleverd. Ze zijn onbetrouwbaar.

----------


## At Ayt

> De bronnen van Snowwhite zijn voldoende.


nee dat is bij lange na niet voldoende.. je schreef dat geen van allen vermoedelijk authentiek zouden zijn.. dan heb je echt niet genoeg aan deze geciteerde ahaadieth.. je zult moeten aankomen met bronnen waaruit blijkt dat deze overleveringen door verschillende overleveraars verzonnen zijn.. je zult moeten gaan achterhalen door wie deze overleveringen zijn overgeleverd en dan kun je gaan spitten in de biografien van de haadieth overleveraars om te achterhalen in welke mate ze betrouwbaar zijn maar ik vertel je nu alvast dat je niks zult vinden wat jouw aanname onderbouwd..




> Volgens Muslim zei de profeet iets anders als volgens Bukhari. Om maar iets te noemen: volgens Bukhari verwees de profeet naar Allah, volgens Muslim niet.


dat maakt niet uit.. dat zegt verder niets over de authenticiteit vd overleveringen.. ahaadieth hoeven niet woordelijk exact overeen te komen met elkaar.. 




> Twee bronnen hebben een vermeende uitspraak van de profeet inhoudelijk verschillend overgeleverd. Ze zijn onbetrouwbaar.


ze zijn juist wel betrouwbaar doordat deze ahaadieth in verschillende collecties voorkomen.. dat maakt de kans op een verzonnen haadieth al een stuk onwaarschijnlijker..

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Armadillo

> Hoi Armadillo,
> 
> Vraag: wat is jouw geloof wat betreft het (bestaan van het) occulte?


Ik zat nog op de lagere school toen ik met pijn in mijn hart inzag dat mijn schriftje met toverspreuken uit de Bruintje Beer boeken een beetje kinderachtig was en dat tovernarij gewoon niet bestaat.
Het weerhoudt me er niet van te genieten van fantastische fictie.
In dat licht, hier een link naar wiskundige demonologie:
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2...of_vampire.php 




> Van het boze oog spreken we indien iemand schade toericht met behulp van zijn/haar oog.


Oh, ik begrijp niet waarom het per se om het oog gaat maar het idee dat mensen een ander schade toe kunnen brengen alleen door het te wensen is vrij normaal. Er is niet zo lang geleden een onderzoekje naar gedaan onder studenten:
"In Study 1, people perceived that they had harmed another person via a voodoo hex. These perceptions were more likely among those who had first been induced to harbor evil thoughts about their victim."
_Everyday magical powers: The role of apparent mental causation in the overestimation of personal influence_ - Pronin, Emily; Wegner, Daniel M.; McCarthy, Kimberly; Rodriguez, Sylvia - _Journal of Personality and Social Psychology. Vol 91(2), Aug 2006, 218-231_.

Maar het is dus niet echt, de zogenaamde proefpersoon die hoofdpijn kreeg was in werkelijkheid onderdeel van het experiment en deed maar alsof.

Ik vraag me ook af hoe die sjeiks onderscheid maken tussen een jin en een psychose veroorzaakt door drugsmisbruik. Is dat net zoals huisartsen soms de diagnose 'psychisch' stellen als ze het niet lukt binnen 10 minuten een andere diagnose te vinden? In dat geval kan verwacht worden dat er steeds minder jins zullen zijn naarmate we meer over het brein te weten komen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Armadillo part 1




> Ik zat nog op de lagere school toen ik met pijn in mijn hart inzag dat mijn schriftje met toverspreuken uit de Bruintje Beer boeken een beetje kinderachtig was en dat tovernarij gewoon niet bestaat.


In jouw ogen is het bestaan van magie/hekserij dus 'far out', en je ontkent het bestaan van demonen omdat je ze niet kunt zien. Omdat wetenschappers' geen fossiel van een djinn kunt vinden, wil dat niet zeggen dat deze onzichtbare schepselen niet bestaan, en omdat men tegenwoordig aan hekserij andere oorzaken toeschrijft (bijv. psychologische) wil dat ook niet zeggen dat er geen magie bestaat. 

Hoe gaat de tovenaar te werk?

De tovenaar (magier) sluit een pakt met een djinn (duivel/demoon). Vaak wordt deze overeenkomst gemaakt met een de leider/hoofd van een groep djinns, die dan een djinn toewijst aan de magier, die zijn wensen moet vervullen. De djinn doet echter niets voor niets, en de magier zal dus daden moeten verrichten die tegen de islam ingaan, zoals shirk of ongeloof. 

Shirk = partners/deelgenoten toeschrijven aan Allah, afgoderij.

Het volgende komt uit "How the witches call Shaytan" van Sheikh Abdu Salam Bali. 

*How does the magician summon the jinn?*

Method one
(The method of Oath)

The magician enters an unlit dark_ room and starts a fire and places on it incense. The incense he puts varies according to the occasion. If he wants to cause separation and hatred, he places incense of bad smell. If he wants to cause love or remove a charm put on a wife by another man, he places
sweet scented incense. He goes on to chant shaitaanic chants.
These are specific spells, which pledge allegiance to chief Jinn. It includes great shirk (associating partners with Allah) like praising the Jinn and invoking the Jinn for help and the like. The magician (may the curse of Allah be upon him) fulfils a prerequisite to this act; that is, to be in a state of impurity. He is either in junub (being in the state of greater unpurity) or wearing garments stained with impurities etc.

After having read the chant of disbelief, there appears in front of him the apparition in the form of a dog or a snake or any other form. He commands the apparition to carry out his tasks. Sometimes an apparition doesn't appear but a voice is heard where the magician just ties knots to materials that belong to the person on who the spell will befall, like strands of his hair, or a piece of his clothes which is stain with his sweat. He then orders the Jinn to carry out his commands.

Points to note of this method:

-The jinn prefers, dark unlit rooms.

-The jinn enjoys incense on which the name of Allah is not mentioned.

-The blatant shirk (afgoderij) that is committed in this method, namely to pledge allegiance and seeking help from the jinn.

The jinns prefer impurities.

Method Two
(The Method Of Sacrifice)

The magician brings along a bird, a chicken or an animal, most often it is black in colour, as the Jinn prefers black. He slaughters it without mentioning Allah's name" on it. Sometimes blood from the animal or bird is smirked on the patient. He then throws them into a desolated place or a well, which is usually the dwelling of the Jinn. He does not mention Allah's name when throwing it and returns to his house and reads chants of shirk and commands the Jinn to do as he says.

Points to note of this method:

-Shirk is brought about in two ways in this method.

-Sacrifice to the jinn is forbidden as agreed upon all scolars of the past and present. It is forbidden also for the Muslims to eat the meat. Moreover, it associates partners with Allah (shirk). Unfortunately the ignorant among the Muslims still carry out this repulsive act.

_Yahya Ibn Yahya said: "Wahab told me, some caliphs dug up a well and desired that it should flow. So they sacrificed an animal for the Jinn so that the inhabitants of the village will not be drowned by the water flow. Thus, people were fed with the sacrifice. This news reached the ears of Syihab Az-
Zuhri who said: "Verily he has sacrificed that which is forbidden to him and fed the people what is forbidden for them. The prophet SAAWS forbade the eating of an animal slaughtered for a Jinn._

In Sahih Al-Muslim, it is reported from the hadeeth of Ali Ibn Abi Thalib RA that he said, the messenger of Allah SAAWS said: _"Allah curses one who sacrifices to one other than him. "_

-The chants read by the magician upon the arrival of the Jinn, constitute a major disbelief in Allah and associating partners with him. This is clearly elaborated in the works of Shaikh-el-Islam Ibnu Taimiyyah

Er zijn nog meer methodes, die ik misschien later zal plaatsen, die kun je alvast hier lezen: 

http://www.daarussalaam.com/D-RUQYAH...han_ASBaly.pdf

We zien dus dat de tovenaar de hulp van een djinn inroept, en daarvoor handelingen moet verrichten die in strijd zijn met Tawhied (monotheisme). Een djinn/demoon om hulp vragen in plaats van God, is immers afgoderij. God is Almachtig en niet de djinn, die is slechts een schepsel, geschapen door de Schepper/God. 

Wat betreft deze twee genoemde methoden, wierook branden en dierenoffers, daar heb je vast wel vaker van gehoord. 

Wierook

Bij Wicca wordt het branden van wierook gezien als een offer aan de God en de Godin. 

Bij de satanische mis kunnen wierook offers worden gebracht.

Wierook wordt al duizenden jaren gebruikt voor magische doeleinden. In de bijbel staat:

_Jesaja 66:3 ... wie wierook brandt ten gedenkoffer, is als die een afgod zegent._

Dat alles wil niet zeggen dat het gebruik van wierook (bakhoer) haram is, het gaat erom dat men dit niet doet met de intentie om geesten te verdrijven of aan te roepen. 

Dierenoffers

Het gaat hier om dieren die geslacht worden om geesten gunstig te stemmen, of als offer voor geesten/Satan.

Zie het eerder geplaatste Santeria.

_Later in the ceremony, people's questions are answered, the spirit decrees that a specific command will be obeyed, or that an animal sacrifice must occur._

----------


## Snowwhite

Armadillo part 2




> Het weerhoudt me er niet van te genieten van fantastische fictie.
> 
> In dat licht, hier een link naar wiskundige demonologie:
> http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2...of_vampire.php


Het bestaan van God wordt door Dawkins aanhangers in twijfel getrokken, en het bestaan van engelen, djinns en andere bovennatuurlijke zaken ook. In films en sprookjes worden realiteit en werkelijkheid gemixed, waardoor verwarring ontstaat over het bestaan van verschijnselen zoals klopgeesten.

Een ander voorbeeld is inderdaad vampieren. In de films zijn ze fantasie figuren, want ze doen alsof vampieren dode mensen zijn opgestaan uit hun graf en andere mensen doden vanwege hun bloeddorst. In de films wordt dus een verzinsel gemengd met realiteit, vaak nog met allerlei overdreven filmeffecten, waardoor het zo bizar overkomt, dat je niet meer gelooft in het bestaan van vampieren die in werkelijkheid nog steeds bestaan, maar op een andere manier. In de realiteit zijn vampieren meestal psi vampieren, en nemen bloed vampieren van vrijwillige volwassen donors:

_11. DONORS

Without those who offer themselves body and soul to us, we would be nothing. We cannot be other than what we are, but it is the donors who sustain our nature. For this service, they should be respected. Never mistreat your donors, physically or emotionally. They are not to be manipulated or leeched off of for more than what they freely offer. Never take them for granted. Appreciate them for the companionship and acceptance which they offer us, which so many others would refuse. This above all: appreciate the gift of their life. That communion is sacred. Never fail to treat it as such._

Uit _'The black Veil'_ code of ethics geschreven door Michelle Belanger en Father Todd

uitzonderingen daargelaten.............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pousw1xefZQ"]YouTube- Real Vampires - Part 2[/ame]




> Ik vraag me ook af hoe die sjeiks onderscheid maken tussen een jin en een psychose veroorzaakt door drugsmisbruik. Is dat net zoals huisartsen soms de diagnose 'psychisch' stellen als ze het niet lukt binnen 10 minuten een andere diagnose te vinden? In dat geval kan verwacht worden dat er steeds minder jins zullen zijn naarmate we meer over het brein te weten komen.


Er zijn symptomen in de dromen die er op kunnen wijzen dat iemand bezeten is bijvoorbeeld, slapeloosheid, onrust, nachtmerries, het zien van dieren in de droom zoals katten, slangen, honden, kamelen, leeuwen, vossen of muizen. Tanden knarsen, lachen, huilen of schreeuwen in de slaap. Slaapwandelen, zichzelf van een hoog gebouw af zien vallen, zich op een begraafplaats, vuilnisbelt of afgelegen weg bevinden. Mensen met vreemde gelaatsttrekken zien, of hele grote, hele kleine of pikzwarte mensen zien. Dromen over geesten.

Verdere klachten kunnen zijn, constante hoofdpijnen, het nalaten van het gebed of andere religieuze zaken. Afwezigheid, luiheid, vermoeidheid, epilepsie en een pijn in een bepaald deel van het lichaam waar geen medicijnen tegen helpen.

De raqi/sheikh (gebedsgenezer) kan bijvoorbeeld een koptelefoon opzetten met diverse Koran recitaties. Vaak ziet men dan direkt of de djinn gaat reageren. Het horen van de adhaan (de oproep tot het gebed) kan ook zeer sterke reacties uitlokken. Indien een djinn lichamelijke klachten veroorzaakt, zal de djinn zich manifesteren aldaar door acute pijn te veroorzaken. Indien er een psychische klacht is kan de djinn zich ook manifesteren, doordat de patient zich anders gaat gedragen. 
Is dat niet het geval, dan is er iets anders aan de hand, en dan wordt iemand doorgestuurd naar de reguliere hulp. 

Zie ook:

Praise be to Allaah. 

Those who deal with ruqyah as prescribed in Islam have mentioned some of the symptoms from which it may be known whether a person has been possessed by the jinn or affected by the evil eye. They are not definitive symptoms and may vary in some cases, and may be more or less in other cases. 

As for the symptoms of possession, they are: 

1. Turning away and reacting strongly when hearing the adhaan or Quraan

2. Fainting, seizures and falling when Qur'aan is read over him

3. A lot of disturbing dreams

4. Being alone, keeping away from people and behaving strangely

5. The devil who is dwelling in him may speak when Qur'aan is read over him. 

http://www.islam-qa.com/en/ref/12554...f%20possession

De diagnose wordt dus onder andere met behulp van het reciteren van de koran gesteld.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## naam

> Armadillo part 1
> 
> 
> 
> In jouw ogen is het bestaan van magie/hekserij dus 'far out', en je ontkent het bestaan van demonen omdat je ze niet kunt zien. Omdat wetenschappers' geen fossiel van een djinn kunt vinden, wil dat niet zeggen dat deze onzichtbare schepselen niet bestaan, en omdat men tegenwoordig aan hekserij andere oorzaken toeschrijft (bijv. psychologische) wil dat ook niet zeggen dat er geen magie bestaat. 
> 
> Hoe gaat de tovenaar te werk?
> 
> De tovenaar (magier) sluit een pakt met een djinn (duivel/demoon). Vaak wordt deze overeenkomst gemaakt met een de leider/hoofd van een groep djinns, die dan een djinn toewijst aan de magier, die zijn wensen moet vervullen. De djinn doet echter niets voor niets, en de magier zal dus daden moeten verrichten die tegen de islam ingaan, zoals shirk of ongeloof. 
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Je hoopt dat de mensheid zich ontwikkeld en leert van de wetenschap.
Sommigen blijven echter in de Middeleeuwen hangen.

Gek dat niet moslims nooit last hebben van een djinn.

----------


## Armadillo

> ... je ontkent het bestaan van demonen omdat je ze niet kunt zien. Omdat wetenschappers' geen fossiel van een djinn kunt vinden, wil dat niet zeggen dat deze onzichtbare schepselen niet bestaan


Nee hoor of ik iets wel of niet kan zien is niet zo relevant, ook het wel of niet bestaan van fossielen is niet van groot belang.

Ik vraag me wel af op welke manier jij besluit welk verhaaltje je gelooft en welke niet:

a) Ik geloof alles wat ik hoor, mensen verzinnen toch niet zomaar iets.
b) Ik geloof alles wat ik hoor, tenzij het tegendeel bewezen kan worden.
c) Niet alles is waar maar alles wijst erop dat de Britse koningin een reptiel uit de ruimte is. ("Dat popsterren de duivel aanbidden", "Dat katten islamitische toverwezens kunnen zien" etc)
d) Ik heb er vrede mee dat ik onwetend blijf van die dingen die (voorlopig) noch ik noch anderen kunnen onderzoeken. Zoals het bestaan van leven buiten ons zonnestelsel en vooruit, het bestaan van goden. 
e) ....

Dat je vanwege aan video, waarin een middelmatige actrice vertelt over misdrijven van een serieverkrachter (en mogelijk seriemoordenaar), gelooft in 'echte vampiers' voorspelt niet veel goeds. Ik bedoel, die man was gek.

Wat vind je van SPACESHIP JESUS?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik vraag me wel af op welke manier jij besluit welk verhaaltje je gelooft en welke niet:


Ook daar hebben we het al eens over gehad  :Smilie: .




> Oh ja en ik heb geen auto, wel geitenwollen sokken..........


_En dat is zo gebleven tot de huidige dag._

----------


## Joesoef

Blijf het fascinerend vinden,wetenschappelijke verhandelingen over jinns.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je hoopt dat de mensheid zich ontwikkeld en leert van de wetenschap.


Jij zit totaal niet in de positie om te gaan bashen en denigrerend te doen. Je kunt niet eens lezen, en bij jou is het herhalen, herhalen en nog eens herhalen.




> Sommigen blijven echter in de Middeleeuwen hangen.


De gewoonlijke Darwinistische riedel. 




> Gek dat niet moslims nooit last hebben van een djinn.


Kolder, en hieruit blijkt dat je niet in staat bent om te lezen, en alleen maar papagaaien retoriek kunt uitslaan.

We hebben het hier al uitgebreid over gehad dat bijna alle levensbeschouwingen geloven in het bestaan van deze geestes wereld alhoewel de demonologie onderling kan verschillen. 

Voor de zoveelste keer dan. Niet alleen moslims geloven in het bestaan van de djinns. Dit is allemaal al besproken hier, incubi, succubi, graancirkels (christelijke prikker Totaal), adamu sex magick, buta's en preta's (boedhisme), pacten met geesten (hindoeisme), demonen volgens het christendom (zie het nieuwe testament Mattheus en Markus), sjamanisme, Kelly Cahil, en nog veel meer. Jij was daarbij, sommige postings zijn zelfs aan jou gericht, en je hebt dit niet tegengesproken, dat kan ook niet, want het is gewoon zo, dat niet alleen moslims in djinns geloven. 

Enige voorbeelden (van andere geloven dan de islam) die ik geplaatst heb, waaruit blijkt dat je loopt te kletsen uit je nek:

_According to where one is at, they can make a nice presentation........ and if one is weak (physically weak due to over indulgence in sex - semen loss, due to illness, menstruation, child-birth, traumatic loss - a death in the family), or sinfully inclined then a bargain can be orchestrated by which the embodied and disembodied jivas make a deal to enjoy co-operatively - actually the ghost is enjoying and the lusty embodied fool is tricked into thinking he's enjoying too._

Wat hindoes hier schrijven, dat als iemand zondig bezig is, lichamelijk of geestelijk zwak is, hij zich mogelijk sneller zal laten overhalen tot een pact met een geest. Zo'n vreemd gedachtegoed is dat niet. Christenen bijvoorbeeld, denken dat bezetenheid vaak voortkomt uit zondig leven, moslims denken dat een djinn makkelijker het lichaam kan bezetten indien iemand boos is.

_On another occassion one young lady traded off her freedom to one ghost for the knowldege and experience the ghost could give her - she suddenly became adept in music and the arts of the Chinese culture and could speak Cantonese, without any study. But, you could see desperation in her eyes, she was not free like before._
http://www.hknet.org.nz/ghosts.htm 

Een pact met een geest of duivel in ruil voor kennis.

_Pretas are generally seen as little more than nuisances to mortals unless their longing is directed toward something vital, such as blood. However, in some traditions, pretas try to prevent others from satisfying their own desires by means of magic, illusions, or disguises. They can also turn invisible or change their faces to frighten mortals.
Generally, however, pretas are seen as beings to be pitied. Thus, in some Buddhist monasteries, monks leave offerings of food, money, or flowers to them before meals._

Uit God's Truth About "Occult"
(Auteur is mij niet bekend)

CONSULTING OF PSYCHICS, FORTUNE TELLERS AND SORCERERS OPENS THE DOOR FOR DEMONIC SPIRITS TO COME IN

A person can expect to be invaded by demonic spirits if he/she dabbles with psychic phenomena profanities such as fortune telling, sorcery, calling spirits, witchcraft or any kind of occult, he/she can expect to be invaded by demonic spirits. As his/her defenses are dropped by his/her meddling curiosity, occult spirits can and will enter in and establish themselves. These are the spirits which travel to the third and fourth generations through the parents by inheritance, because consorting with them breaks the first commandment by contacting another god. If this is so, a curse from God results. For more information, read from the books Deuteronomy 18:9-12 and Exodus 20:3-5.
However the person continues on, the God-given defenses are forced down again and again. Increasingly the demons have free access and control. Before long they will make a slave-victim of him/her, driving him ever deeper into the mire of sin and slavery. 

The Bible teaches that such acts are not acceptable to God and warns that such a relationship places a person under the influence of the Devil.

Ik zou zeggen Naam, bij de les blijven muggle (copyright HPpas)!

----------


## sjaen

Allah heeft de duivel geschapen die hem (Allah) niet gehoorzaamd, dus is Allah alles behalve oppermachtig! of wil hij niet dat de duivel hem gehoorzaamd en is Allah dus een moreel laagstaand subject.

----------


## Armadillo

> naam: Gek dat niet moslims nooit last hebben van een djinn.
> 
> 
> Kolder, en hieruit blijkt dat je niet in staat bent om te lezen, en alleen maar papagaaien retoriek kunt uitslaan.
> (...)
> Ik zou zeggen Naam, bij de les blijven muggle (copyright HPpas)!


Nee, je hebt het mis. 
Ten eerste: alleen moslims kunnen door jinns bezeten zijn. Een Indier wordt dan bezeten door buta's en preta's (blijkbaar). En zal ook reageren op, weet ik veel, Krishna Krishna, Rama Rama en niet op een oproep tot gebed in het Arabisch. Als jou sjeiks anders beweren dan opent dat de weg om proefjes te doen (Arabische spreuken voor een bezeten Indier, Hindi spreuken voor een bezeten Arabier etc), en ik denk niet dat ze dat aandurven. Terecht 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VAasVXtCOI"]YouTube- Dawkins debunks dowsing[/ame]

Ten tweede: alleen fundi gelovigen en goed-gelovigen kunnen bezeten worden. Muggels zoals ik, naam en Pas zijn veilig ook wanneer we verzwakt zijn of prutsen met Ouja borden. 
Ohja en 'Muggles' is eigendom van JK Rowling, en maak er maar geen grappen over ze hebben eerder rechtszaken gevoerd over copyright.  :aanwal: 
Gelukkig staat dit nog online:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4"]YouTube- Potter Puppet Pals in &quot;The Mysterious Ticking Noise&quot;[/ame]





> Allah heeft de duivel geschapen die hem (Allah) niet gehoorzaamd, dus is Allah alles behalve oppermachtig! of wil hij niet dat de duivel hem gehoorzaamd en is Allah dus een moreel laagstaand subject.


Volgens een kleine groep moslims deed de engel Shaytan juist gods wil door niet te buigen voor die minderwaarige mensen. Zij vereren hem dus ook en ook de kleur blauw. Ja, echt.

----------


## Armadillo

> Ook daar hebben we het al eens over gehad .
> 
> _En dat is zo gebleven tot de huidige dag._


Ik had de 'discussie' gisteravond gelezen maar ik was te moe om te antwoorden  :Smilie: 
De hele draad is mindboggling.

Ik heb 'Ethics of Thought' ook gegoogled en het hele artikel blijkt online te staan. En het leidde mij ook nog eens naar de nieuwssite http://www.butterfliesandwheels.com waar dit soort vermakelijkheden te vinden zijn (dictionary): 



> *Ideology*
> Ideas we don't agree with. Probably exploitative.


Ook uit een andere discussie met Snowwhite heb ik begrepen dat ze kiest voor de Koran, en voor alles wat daar uit volgt. Dan blijft echter nog de vraag hoe ze bepaalt wat er uit de Koran en Hadith volgt. De vraag, "hoe bepaal je of een uitspraak waar is" blijft openstaan. Vooral omdat geloven in jinns misschien wel goed islamitisch is maar geloven in popsterren die de duivel aanbidden toch niet direct uit de Koran volgt....

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ten tweede: alleen fundi gelovigen en goed-gelovigen kunnen bezeten worden. Muggels zoals ik, naam en Pas zijn veilig ook wanneer we verzwakt zijn of prutsen met Ouja borden.


Integendeel. Wij zijn juist reddeloos door en door bezeten.

_Hairesis maxima est opera maleficarum non credere._ 
Niet aan hekserij te geloven is de grootste aller ketterijen.'

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Armadillo,




> Nee hoor of ik iets wel of niet kan zien is niet zo relevant, ook het wel of niet bestaan van fossielen is niet van groot belang.


Okay




> Ik vraag me wel af op welke manier jij besluit welk verhaaltje je gelooft en welke niet:
> 
> a) Ik geloof alles wat ik hoor, mensen verzinnen toch niet zomaar iets.
> b) Ik geloof alles wat ik hoor, tenzij het tegendeel bewezen kan worden.
> c) Niet alles is waar maar alles wijst erop dat de Britse koningin een reptiel uit de ruimte is. ("Dat popsterren de duivel aanbidden", "Dat katten islamitische toverwezens kunnen zien" etc)
> d) Ik heb er vrede mee dat ik onwetend blijf van die dingen die (voorlopig) noch ik noch anderen kunnen onderzoeken. Zoals het bestaan van leven buiten ons zonnestelsel en vooruit, het bestaan van goden. 
> e) ....


Ik geloof niet alles wat ik hoor, maar miljoenen ervaringen van diverse landen, komaf, geloven, uit alle tijden, kun je niet zomaar onder het tapijt schuiven. Er zullen zeker mensen zijn die verhaaltjes verzinnen, maar niet allemaal. 

De foto's van Elsie en Frances zijn genomen in 1917. Van de 5 foto's hebben ze later beiden bekend dat er 4 fake waren en 1 authentiek. Arthur Conan Doyle was echter al in een 'spiritualist' in 1876:

_By the time he left Stonyhurst, at the age of seventeen, Arthur had rejected his religion and embraced spiritualism, which was not to leave him even after his death in 1930._

http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/beresiner10.html


_As early as 1881 Conan Doyle showed an interest in Spiritualism. During that year he attended a lecture on spiritualism. In 1887 The Light, a spiritualistic magazine, published an article by Conan Doyle describing a sance that he'd attended. In February of 1889 he attended a lecture on mesmerism given by Professor Milo de Meyer. In fact, as part of the lecture de Meyer tried to mesmerize or hypnotize Conan Doyle, but failed._

http://www.siracd.com/life_spirit.shtml

Arthur Conan Doyle was ook bevriend met Houdini en was er van overtuigd dat Houdini boven natuurlijke krachten bezat, wat hij uitte in zijn werk _The Edge of the Unknown._

Conclusie, hoax of geen hoax, Arthur Conan Doyle was al een overtuigd spiritualist voordat hij in aanraking was gekomen met de foto's van Elsie en Frances. 



Overigens bleef Frances tot aan haar dood beweren dat zij daadwerkelijk feen had gezien.




> Dat je vanwege aan video, waarin een middelmatige actrice vertelt over misdrijven van een serieverkrachter (en mogelijk seriemoordenaar), gelooft in 'echte vampiers' voorspelt niet veel goeds.


Nee ik geloof niet in het bestaan van vampieren vanwege 1 video. Net zo min als dat ik zomaar 'aura' uit mijn duim zuig, of maar wat klets over Heremans.

Vampieren bestaan omdat ze zelf zeggen te bestaan. Je moet daarbij niet denken aan de vampier zoals die geportretteerd wordt in de gemiddelde griezelfilm.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lnZWd4GJxI"]YouTube- Real Life Vampire[/ame]

Er zijn verschillende soorten vampieren. Sanguine (bloed) vampieren, drinken menselijk bloed. Ze hebben naar hun zeggen de levens energie die in bloed zit nodig, meestal Prana of Chi genoemd. Psychic (Psi) vampieren, voeden energie van andere mensen zonder hun bloed te drinken.

Question: If you feed off of pranic energy, what technique do you use? (And what sort of sensations does energy give you?)

Response: Well, I pretty much have two techniques...and it depends on whether I'm feeding from an individual or from a group. If I'm feeding from a group, I just picture the energy in the room swirling above me, and coming into me. If I'm feeding from an individual, I will gauge their energy level (I can see energy levels around people), and just sort of suck the energy off of them (I can't really explain how it happens), but I will only take from someone (without permission) if they are hyper or have a lot of energy; and I will not drain them past the point of "normal" energy level. (Just to note, I only do the "without permission" part if I am out, like at a bar or something, and just feed from someone...I don't want to make it sound as if I am amoral. I do actually have fairly high morals, which is probably why I don't feed as often as I need to). If I take from someone with permission (usually a friend/lover), I'll usually let them just send me the energy until they feel they cannot anymore.

from Anonymous Contributor

http://www.sanguinarius.org/guide/ps...-feeding.shtml

Zie verder

http://www.vampiresamongus.com/bloodlettingtips.html

Google op Michelle Belanger, Susan Walsh of Father Sebastiaan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46j2VK9Auu0"]YouTube- Vampire Secrets 9/9[/ame]

Om terug te komen op jouw vraag op welke manier ik besluit wat ik wel en niet geloof of niet, in relatie tot het bestaan van vampieren, ik geloof niet dat vampieren onsterfelijke mensen zijn die opstaan uit het graf, zoals de bizarre karakters uit de film. Ik geloof dit niet simpelweg omdat dit tegen de leer van de islam indruist, net zoals ik niet geloof dat geesten dolende overledenen zijn. Wel geloof ik dat er moderne vampieren bestaan, die elkaars bloed drinken, en menen daar energie uit te halen, niet te verwarren met bloed fetisjisten. 

Over seriemoordenaars later.




> Nee, je hebt het mis. 
> Ten eerste: alleen moslims kunnen door jinns bezeten zijn. Een Indier wordt dan bezeten door buta's en preta's (blijkbaar). En zal ook reageren op, weet ik veel, Krishna Krishna, Rama Rama en niet op een oproep tot gebed in het Arabisch. Als jou sjeiks anders beweren dan opent dat de weg om proefjes te doen (Arabische spreuken voor een bezeten Indier, Hindi spreuken voor een bezeten Arabier etc), en ik denk niet dat ze dat aandurven. Terecht


Je speelt een woordspelletje. Naam schreef:

_Je hoopt dat de mensheid zich ontwikkeld en leert van de wetenschap.

Sommigen blijven echter in de Middeleeuwen hangen. 

Gek dat niet moslims nooit last hebben van een djinn._

Met andere woorden, een Indier die gelooft dat hij bezeten kan worden door een pishacha is volgens Naam niet in de middeleeuwen blijven steken, heeft zich wel ontwikkeld en geleerd van de wetenschap? 

Maakt dat uit als een moslim zegt dat graancirkels mogelijk door djinns worden veroorzaakt of als een christen zegt dat graancirkels mogelijk door demonen worden veroorzaakt?????

Het moet niet gekker worden Armadillo, om nu middels een woordspelletje te gaan spelen dat alleen als je geesten/demonen _djinn_ noemt, je dan bent blijven steken in de middeleeuwen, maar bij alle andere benamingen niet. Discriminatie en islam bashen. Ik schreef:

_We hebben het hier al uitgebreid over gehad dat bijna alle levensbeschouwingen geloven in het bestaan van deze geestes wereld alhoewel de demonologie onderling kan verschillen._




> Ten tweede: alleen fundi gelovigen en goed-gelovigen kunnen bezeten worden.
> Muggels zoals ik, naam en Pas zijn veilig ook wanneer we verzwakt zijn of prutsen met Ouja borden.


Onjuist. 




> Ohja en 'Muggles' is eigendom van JK Rowling, en maak er maar geen grappen over ze hebben eerder rechtszaken gevoerd over copyright.


Ik schreef copyright H.P.Pas, omdat hij dit heeft geintroduceerd, overigens ook in een reactie aan Naam.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Joesoef

ROFLOL

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ik geloof niet alles wat ik hoor, maar miljoenen ervaringen van diverse landen, komaf, geloven, uit alle tijden, kun je niet zomaar onder het tapijt schuiven.


Waarom niet ?




> ii. Word of caution: Sheikh Waleed mentions in the class *that approximately 95% of all the claim of Jinn possessed casesare imaginative.* Mostly people will have psychological or other type of problems instead of Jinn possession. If someone is not married, most probably he/she is not realistic rather than “It is magic!” It is not easy for jinn to possess a human since in the process they themselves suffer.


'Approximately 95 %' van miljoenen ervaringen kun je wl afschrijven. Waarom 100 % niet ? Al naar gelang de nauwkeurigheid van je cijfers *is* 100% 'approximately 95 %'.

----------


## Armadillo

> Armadillo: Nee, je hebt het mis. 
> Ten eerste: alleen moslims kunnen door jinns bezeten zijn. Een Indier wordt dan bezeten door buta's en preta's (blijkbaar). En zal ook reageren op, weet ik veel, Krishna Krishna, Rama Rama en niet op een oproep tot gebed in het Arabisch. Als jou sjeiks anders beweren dan opent dat de weg om proefjes te doen (Arabische spreuken voor een bezeten Indier, Hindi spreuken voor een bezeten Arabier etc), en ik denk niet dat ze dat aandurven. Terecht
> 
> 
> Je speelt een woordspelletje. Naam schreef:
> 
> _Je hoopt dat de mensheid zich ontwikkeld en leert van de wetenschap.
> 
> Sommigen blijven echter in de Middeleeuwen hangen. 
> ...


Jij speelt een woordspelletje om te vermijden dat je moet reageren op het gegeven dat de paranormale concepten uit de ene cultuur niet te vertalen zijn in paranormale concepten uit een andere cultuur. Islamitische Jinns gedragen zich geheel anders dan succubi en die gedragen zich weer anders dan de Loa (die wel weer veel gemeen hebben met de Orisha's). 
Dit alles lijkt erop te wijzen dat het niet om 1 klasse van toverwezens gaat maar om een verzameling van verschillende culturele concepten.

Ik kan niet voor naam spreken maar ik denk dat hij alle geloof in spoken en heksen als middeleeuws beschouwt. Wat mijn eigen standpunt betreft, geloof in heksen en demonen heeft in de middeleeuwen mensenlevens gekost en nog steeds gebeurt het (tijdje terug stond het ook op het forum) in sommige Afrikaanse landen dat kinderen worden vermoord vanwege 'hekserij'. Dus wat mij betreft wordt het met alle midellen bestreden, inclusief harde en denigrerende woorden als 'middeleeuws'. 
Ik denk trouwens dat geloof in bezetenheid niet altijd onwetendheid hoeft te betekenen, dit wordt een beetje geimpliceerd door het woord 'middeleeuws'. Het kan ook zijn dan bezetenheid door een toverbeest makkelijker te accepteren is dan een potentieel erfelijke aandoening of dat mensen die jaren verslaafd zijn geweest aan drugs liever een spook de schuld geven dan hun junkie-streken en hun verloren jaren onder te ogen zien.

----------


## naam

> Met andere woorden, een Indier die gelooft dat hij bezeten kan worden door een pishacha is volgens Naam niet in de middeleeuwen blijven steken, heeft zich wel ontwikkeld en geleerd van de wetenschap?


Nou dan heb ik een vraag aan jou Snow. Bestaan pishacha's of bhoeta's?

Gewoon ja of nee zeggen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas,




> En je hebt nog twee vragen open staan:
> En dat is zo gebleven tot de huidige dag.


In mijn beleving stonden die vragen helemaal niet open, ik dacht ze al uitgebreid beantwoord te hebben en beargumenteerd. Wellicht begrijp ik je dan niet, of jij mij niet of allebei. 




> Het is mij, samenvattend, volstrekt onduidelijk hoe jij bepaalt wat je gelooft en wat niet.
> Carriers 'ethics of thought' verwerp je. 
> Goed, hoe zien jouw 'ethics of thought' eruit ?


Mijn ethics of thought is, dat wat in strijd is met de koran en soenna verworpen moet worden. 

Bijvoorbeeld, om on-topic te blijven, dat een geest (preta) een ronddwalende geincarneerde overledene is (boedhisme), geloof ik niet omdat dit niet strookt met de islam. Idem met de zogenaamde _onsterfelijke_ vampier figuren uit de griezelfilms.




> Elke fatsoenlijke rechter, moslim, hindoe of athest, zal
> zich precies aan Carriers regels moeten houden als hij wil vaststellen of de verdachte schuldig is of niet.
> Zoniet, dan deugt hij niet als rechter. Eens of oneens ?


Ik snap niet wat Carrier's betoog met de rechter te maken heeft. 

Bewijsvoering van diefstal is natuurlijk iets totaal anders als bewijs wat je gelooft of niet.




> (Carrier- Doubt (twijfel) is het hoogste principe, wat je ook gelooft het kan later fout blijken.


Niet dus. Twijfel is een satanisch principe zie wat Anton LaVey, de oprichter van de Satanskerk schreef in 'The Satanic Bible':

(AIR) THE BOOK OF LUCIFER 
THE ENLIGHTENMENT 

_It is only DOUBT which will bring mental emancipation. Without the wonderful element of doubt, the doorway through which truth passes would be tightly shut, impervious to the most strenuous poundings of a thousand Lucifers._

Je moet hier wel geloofszaken, zoals het geloof in God of engelen apart houden van zaken zoals diefstal. Je gaat niet iemand veroordelen omdat je _gelooft_ dat iemand gestolen heeft.

Twijfelen doe ik niet aan essentiele geloofszaken.

Het kan wel zo zijn, dat je anders met iets omgaat. Zo ging ik vroeger, heel strikt, indien iemand op mijn werk op gebak trakteerde, de bakker in kwestie opbellen om te vragen wat voor een ingredienten er in zitten (vegetarisch of halal). Dat doe ik nu niet meer.

Verder kan het zijn, dat je dacht dat iets comform je geloof was, maar dat je later ontdekt dat dit niet zo is, omdat je continu bezig bent met kennis vergaren (over je religie). In die zin verander je wel steeds van mening, maar dat heeft geen betrekking op geloofszaken zoals het geloof in engelen of djinns.

Het geloof in engelen is een essentieel onderdeel van iman (geloof).

In de Koran staat:

_2:285 Deze boodschapper gelooft in hetgeen hem van zijn Heer is geopenbaard en ook de gelovigen, allen geloven in Allah, Zijn engelen, Zijn boeken en Zijn boodschappers, zeggende: "Wij maken geen verschil tussen Zijn boodschappers";_

Indien ik ga twijfelen aan het bestaan van engelen, dan twijfel ik dus aan de islam. Het ene is inherent aan het andere.

_4:136 En wie ongelovig is aan Allah en Zijn engelen en Zijn boeken en Zijn boodschappers en de Laatste Dag: hij is waarlijk ver weg gedwaald._




> 'Approximately 95 %' van miljoenen ervaringen kun je wl afschrijven. Waarom 100 % niet ? Al naar gelang de nauwkeurigheid van je cijfers is 100% 'approximately 95 %'.


Waarom niet 100 procent? 

_Word of caution: Sheikh Waleed mentions in the class that approximately 95% of all the claim of Jinn possessed casesare imaginative. Mostly people will have psychological or other type of problems instead of Jinn possession. If someone is not married, most probably he/she is not realistic rather than It is magic! It is not easy for jinn to possess a human since in the process they themselves suffer._

Wat deze sheikh zegt komt een beetje overeen met wat de Irakese Sheikh Talib zegt in het filmpje _Depression, Mental illness and Possession part 2_, dat de meeste problemen door drugsgebruik komen en niet door de jinn. De laatst genoemde sheikh zegt dit in relatie tot de moslimgemeenschap (mijn posting over de miljoenen ervaringen sloeg ook op ervaringen van anders gelovigen zoals christenen). Met andere woorden, moslims zoeken de oorzaak van een probleem vaak in magie, djinn of boze oog, dus van buitenaf i.p.v. te kijken of er mogelijk problemen zijn die ze zelf veroorzaakt hebben. Dan krijg je inderdaad zo'n mega percentage als 90-95 procent. Dat wil echter niet zeggen dat bezetenheid helemaal niet bestaat. Ik geloof in bezetenheid omdat mijn religie zegt dat bezetenheid bestaat. 

Koran:

_2:275 Degenen, die woekerwinst maken, verrijzen zoals iemand, die door Satan met krankzinnigheid is geslagen._

Hadith:

_Related by, Ya'la Ibn Murah (radhiallahu anhu), who says: 
"I saw Allah's Messenger (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) do three things which no one before or after me saw. I went with him on a trip. On the way, we passed by a woman sitting at the roadside with a young boy. She called out, 'O Messenger of Allah, this boy is afflicted with a trial, and from him we have also been afflicted with a trial. I don't know how many times per day he is seized by fits.' He (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) said: 'Give him to me.' So she lifted him up to the Prophet. 
He (sallallahu alaihe wa-sallam) then placed the boy between himself and the middle of the saddle, opened the boy's mouth and blew in it three times, saying, 'In the name of Allah, I am the slave of Allah, get out, enemy of Allah!' Then he gave the boy back to her and said: 'Meet us on our return at this same place and inform us how he has fared.' We then went. On our return, we found her in the same place with three sheep. When he said to her, 'How has your son fared?' She replied: 'By the One who sent you with the truth, we have not detected anything (unusual) in his behavior up to this time" [Musnad Ahmad (vol: 4, p. 170), and al-Haakim, who declared it Saheeh]_

Een ander voorbeeld waar wordt gewaarschuwd om niet alles automatisch aan de djinn toe te schrijven:

*Possession and the illusions and facts that are connected to it*

Question

I have been suffering from jinn possession for nearly two years, and am not cured. What is strange is that I can feel them in my body and can control them to some degree, such as when I hear Quraan, I feel pain from them starting in my stomach but I am able, by Allaahs leave, to make them stop moving. 
I believe that they will never leave unless Allaah wills it. So I pray to Allaah and I do not go and look for someone to perform ruqyah by reciting Quraan. 
Praise be to Allaah, I am righteous by the grace of Allaah, but sometimes I commit some sins. What is the reason for that? What advice can you give?.

Answer

Praise be to Allaah. 

There are some facts and some illusions connected to the issue of jinn possession, *and among most people nowadays the illusions outweigh the facts.* The Sunnis are unanimously agreed that the jinn can dwell in the bodies of humans, but that does not mean that everyone who has epilepsy is possessed by the jinn, because epilepsy may have physical causes. The pains etc. that many people feel in their bodies cannot be ascribed for certain to the actions of the jinn, rather they may be illusions or something imaginary. 

So you should not pay any attention to the whispers of the Shaytaan that make you think that he has done this and that you can control it. This is one of the ways in which the Shaytaan deceives the Muslim and makes him think that he can control him, and that he has powers that in fact he does not possess. This may lead to bad consequences as has happened to many people. 

You have to keep on treating yourself with ruqyah, for the Book of your Lord is available to you. Recite from it and treat yourself with ruqyah. Whether you are possessed or not, you will undoubtedly benefit from this reading and ruqyah. 

If you go to someone who is known for using ruqyah as prescribed in shareeah and is also righteous and keeps away from deviance and myths, there is nothing wrong with that and it may be a means of your being healed from this problem. 

You have to seek the help of Allaah and pray to Him and beseech Him to prevent the plots of the devils among mankind and the jinn from harming you. Man is always in need of his Lord, and Allaah is Able to rid you of these thoughts, illusions and facts that are harming you. 

And Allaah knows best.

http://www.islam-qa.com/en/ref/39214/possession

----------


## naam

> Jij speelt een woordspelletje om te vermijden dat je moet reageren op het gegeven dat de paranormale concepten uit de ene cultuur niet te vertalen zijn in paranormale concepten uit een andere cultuur. Islamitische Jinns gedragen zich geheel anders dan succubi en die gedragen zich weer anders dan de Loa (die wel weer veel gemeen hebben met de Orisha's). 
> Dit alles lijkt erop te wijzen dat het niet om 1 klasse van toverwezens gaat maar om een verzameling van verschillende culturele concepten.
> 
> Ik kan niet voor naam spreken maar ik denk dat hij alle geloof in spoken en heksen als middeleeuws beschouwt. Wat mijn eigen standpunt betreft, geloof in heksen en demonen heeft in de middeleeuwen mensenlevens gekost en nog steeds gebeurt het (tijdje terug stond het ook op het forum) in sommige Afrikaanse landen dat kinderen worden vermoord vanwege 'hekserij'. Dus wat mij betreft wordt het met alle midellen bestreden, inclusief harde en denigrerende woorden als 'middeleeuws'. 
> Ik denk trouwens dat geloof in bezetenheid niet altijd onwetendheid hoeft te betekenen, dit wordt een beetje geimpliceerd door het woord 'middeleeuws'. Het kan ook zijn dan bezetenheid door een toverbeest makkelijker te accepteren is dan een potentieel erfelijke aandoening of dat mensen die jaren verslaafd zijn geweest aan drugs liever een spook de schuld geven dan hun junkie-streken en hun verloren jaren onder te ogen zien.


Graancirkels worden toch door buitenaardse wezens gemaakt.  :stout: 

Tenminste dat is de theorie die de meeste mensen denk ik geloven. Nog nooit van Christenen of Moslims gehoord dat dat djinns of demonen zouden zijn.
Zo geeft iedereen weer zijn eigen interpretatie aan hetzelfde fenomeen. 

Gek toch dat mensen in allerlei toverbeestjes blijven geloven. Denk je dat djinns in de motoren van vliegtuigen zitten zodat vliegtuigen daardoor ook kunnen vliegen?

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef




> Blijf het fascinerend vinden,wetenschappelijke verhandelingen over jinns.


Heel fijn dat cynisme van jou, ik vraag me echter nog steeds af, waarom je wel in engelen gelooft en niet in de djinn en het bestaan van een djinn wel wetenschappelijk aangetoond moet worden volgens jou (1) en het bestaan van engelen niet (2), en wat voor een wetenschappelijk onderzoek er is dat engelen langs de deur gaan waar zich een hond bevindt (3).

1) Geplaatst door Joesoef

4 mei 2009, 13:04




> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> 
> Of wel?


2) Geplaatst door Joesoef

11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


3) Geplaatst door Joesoef

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Graancirkels worden toch door buitenaardse wezens gemaakt. 
> 
> Tenminste dat is de theorie die de meeste mensen denk ik geloven. *Nog nooit van Christenen of Moslims gehoord dat dat djinns of demonen zouden zijn.*


Nog nooit van gehoord? 

Ik plaatste eerder:



Precies zoals ik zei:

_Jij zit totaal niet in de positie om te gaan bashen en denigrerend te doen. Je kunt niet eens lezen, en bij jou is het herhalen, herhalen en nog eens herhalen._

Het bewijs dat je niet leest, is een posting waar je zelf bij was:




> beste snowwhite,
> 
> zie ook: http://archiv.fgk.org/01/MilkHill-01/index_d.shtml
> 
> dit is het werk van een djinn


Wat kunnen we hier uit afleiden?

1) Dat hier graancirkels in verband worden gebracht met een djinn/demoon door een christelijke prikker (Totaal).

Totaal schreef tevens:

_Je hebt het bij het rechte eind als je het artikel van de mowing devil erbij haalt om graancirkels te verklaren. Volgens mij is het occultisme._

2) Dat jij, Naam dus niet goed leest.

3) Dat Christelijk prikker het arabische woord djinn gebruikte voor demoon. 

Totaal schreef:

_Jinns, incubi hebben te maken met UFO-ontvoeringen._

Hij noemde dus incubi en jinns in 1 adem.

M.a.w. hij (christelijke Totaal) ziet djinn en demoon dus als eenzelfde entiteit.




> Nou dan heb ik een vraag aan jou Snow. Bestaan pishacha's of bhoeta's?
> 
> Gewoon ja of nee zeggen.


Ik heb een vraag aan jou. Ga je ook naar hindoe forums en plaats je daar:


_Je hoopt dat de mensheid zich ontwikkeld en leert van de wetenschap.

Sommigen blijven echter in de Middeleeuwen hangen. 

Gek dat niet hindoes nooit last hebben van een Pishacha._


Je hoeft geen ja of nee te zeggen, ik weet het antwoord al.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Mijn ethics of thought is, dat wat in strijd is met de koran en soenna verworpen moet worden.


--Er zijn massa's vragen waar koran en soenna geen uitspraak over doen.
Wat voor 'ethics of thought ' hanteer je daarvoor ?
--Koran en soenna zijn niet erg eenduidig; korangeleerden verschillen vaak drastisch van mening over de uitleg. 
Spectaculair voorbeeld: Ibn Rushd was van mening dat loochening van een persoonlijk voortleven na de dood (zijn eigen mening daarover laat hij in het midden), *niet* als ketterij kon worden aangemerkt. Interessant is Ibn Rushd's 'ethics of thought'. Anders dan voor Carrier is voor hem niet de empirie maar de ratio het doorslaggevende kriterium. Bij conflicten tussen ratio en openbaring dient een allegorische interpretatie van de geopenbaarde geschriften gezocht te worden, die aansluit bij de ratio. Zijn ethic of thought is precies het omgekeerde van de jouwe.




> Ik snap niet wat Carrier's betoog met de rechter te maken heeft.


Het gaat in beide gevallen om precies hetzelfde probleem: 
Wat geloof je, dwz wanneer neem je iets voor waar aan, gegeven dat absolute zekerheid niet bestaat. (Als die bestond was geloven overbodig).



> Bewijsvoering van diefstal is natuurlijk iets totaal anders als bewijs wat je gelooft of niet.


Het gaat om precies hetzelfde: _wat mag je geloven (voor waar aannemen)_. 




> Niet dus. Twijfel is een satanisch principe zie wat Anton LaVey, de oprichter van de Satanskerk schreef in 'The Satanic Bible':


Good for him. 
Twijfel is het basisprincipe van alle wetenschap. Wetenschap is des duivels ? 



> . Ik geloof in bezetenheid omdat mijn religie zegt dat bezetenheid bestaat.


Je gelooft het omdat je geloof het zegt. Iets korter: je gelooft het omdat je het gelooft. Geen ethiek waar ik van omval. 
Carrier en Ibn Rushd zijn strenger met zichzelf.





> ()
> And Allaah knows best.


Wat betekent die formule eigenlijk ?
Precies: _Aan het einde staat de twijfel._

----------


## Armadillo

Ik had ook de indruk dat vandaag de dag meer geloofd wordt dat aliens de graancirkels maken. De http://www.leylijnen.com/ website (waar dat plaatje met het zwoegende duiveltje op staat) is verbazingwekkend neutraal over de mogelijke oorzaken van graancirles.

----------


## Joesoef

Zag net op www.wichelroede.nl dat er ook cursussen voor wichelroedelopen zijn. Nu geloof ik niet in die onzin maar kan je als ongelovige dit leren of werkt het alleen bij een diep geloof in die zweverij?

Djinns zijn ook alleen te zien als je er in geloofd.

----------


## naam

> Hij noemde dus incubi en jinns in 1 adem.
> 
> M.a.w. hij (christelijke Totaal) ziet djinn en demoon dus als eenzelfde entiteit.


bestaan demonen?




> Ik heb een vraag aan jou. Ga je ook naar hindoe forums en plaats je daar:
> 
> 
> _Je hoopt dat de mensheid zich ontwikkeld en leert van de wetenschap.
> 
> Sommigen blijven echter in de Middeleeuwen hangen. 
> 
> Gek dat niet hindoes nooit last hebben van een Pishacha._
> 
> ...



Grappig. Je voelt je verongelijkt omdat ik niet op Hindoe forums Hindoes beschuldig van middeleeuwse gedachten terwijl jij zelf ook niet in Pichacha's gelooft. 

Je gelooft echter weer wel in andere toverwezentjes. 

Gek eigenlijk die keuze, mijn toverwezentjes bestaan wel en die van jou niet. 
Dan komen we op de issue's die Pas geeft. kritiekloos alles maar aannemen omdat het staat geschreven.

----------


## Snowwhite

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Uit "The rays of faith"
> TAUGHT BY: SHEIKH WALEED BASYOUNI


Hoe weet die man dat allemaal ?

----------


## Armadillo

Grappig, je wilt alle bovennatuurlijke overtuigingen verklaren met dat ene islamitische begrip 'Jinn'. Doet me denken aan Mulder, een van de 2 hoofdpersonen uit de X-Files (de tv serie waar het "i want to believe" plaatje naar verwijst) - hij wilde altijd alles verklaren in termen van ontvoeringen door marsmannetjes. Of tenminste een samenzwering op regeringsniveau  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het feit dat jij of een christelijke prikker een overlap zien tussen Jinns en een willekeurige andere toverwezens, bewijst niet dat ze bestaan.
Het kan heel goed een culturele overlap zijn. Per slot van rekening stammen zowel het Christendom als de Islam af van de joodse godsdienst. Alledrie de godsdiensten komen uit dezelfde regio, en delen een culturele voorloper met de hindoes. 
Het kan ook zijn dat mensen op verschillende plekken vergelijkbare toverwezens verzinnen omdat mensen zich overal om dezelfde dingen zorgen maken. In 'Replications, a robotic history' betoogt de schrijver dat fictie zoals Terminator en Westworld niet appeleert aan onze angst voor techniek, voor menselijke technologische overmoed of de angst om door meer ontwikkelde soorten onder de voet gelopen te worden. Maar dat het gaat over onze onzekerheid over onze eigen menselijkheid en over die van anderen. En dat dit past in eeuwenoude angsten voor toverwezens die zich als mens voordoen, zoals wisselkinderen.


Als je wilt aantonen dat toverbeesten bestaan en dat overal dezelfde toverbeesten bestaan zul je ten eerste betrouwbare waarnemingen moeten hebben en ten tweede moeten die waarnemingen met elkaar in overeenstemming zijn. Aan de eerste voorwaarde wordt al niet voldaan maar laten we de 2e eens onder de loep nemen.
Hoe wil je de verschillen tussen al die toverbeesten wegredeneren, wat zijn de verschillen tussen Jinns en succubi? Jinns verstaan Arabisch en gaan weg bij een arabische oproep tot gebed. Andere bovennatuurlijke wezens niet.
Jinns worden geboren en gaan dood, planten zich voort met andere Jinns. Veel bovennatuurlijke wezens worden onsterfelijk geacht. Die indiase toverbeesten leven van mensenvlees en botten of zo. Nou dat is simpel na te gaan, als er geen mensenvlees verdwijnt heb je ook geen mensenvleesetende toverbeesten.
Met Voodoo heb je helemaal een probleem. Voodoo kent namelijk de Jinn, een vervelende geest die de rite eigenlijk verstoort als hij opdaagt ipv een aangeroepen Loa. Blijkbaar vinden de priesters en priesteressen dat ze onderscheid kunnen maken tussen een Loa en een Jinn, een beetje net als jouw sjeik vindt dat hij onderschied kan maken tussen een psychose en een Jinn. 
Hoe zit het met geesten? Die toch echt (volgens degenen die er in geloven) overleden mensen zijn?
De wereld van toverbeesten iets verder weg - Verre Oosten, Polynesie, Indianen - volgens jou zijn dat ook allemaal Jinns zeker?

Waarom vind je eigenlijk dat mensen die beweren dat ze energie van anderen kunnen consumeren 'vampiers' zijn maar denk je dat mensen die zich door lichamelijke oefening beter en energieker voelen (Chi) het slachtoffer zijn van toverbeesten?

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg Armadillo,




> .... en die gedragen zich weer anders dan de Loa (die wel weer veel gemeen hebben met de Orisha's)


In een onderzoek waarbij een vergelijking wordt gemaakt tussen bijbelse en Loa bezetenheid zijn vele overeenkomsten gevonden.

Bijbelse kenmerken van bezetenheid volgens het onderzoek zijn de volgende:

*1. Exchange of Personality* 

In most of the cases of demon possession in the Bible, a totally different personality presents itself and takes total control of a human being, speaking and acting through that person while the person himself no longer seems present. S. Vernon McCasland, University of Virginia professor, calls this exchange of personality "the most decisive mark of demon possession."12 In his classic book on demon possession, John Nevius, Presbyterian missionary to China, argued that "to persons of this class alone [ where personality exchange occurs ] is the term 'possession' properly applied."13 This phenomenon is most clearly evident in the demoniacs at Capernaum and in Gadera. However, in all of the other cases, the Scriptures speak of demons being asked to leave a person.

A brief catalog of sub-characteristics of this personality exchange would include: 

-The new personality says he is a demon and will even give a title or a name for himself different from the person he is possessing. 

-The new personality uses personal pronouns which indicate a distinctly different person. When the demon speaks, he or she consistently uses first person when referring to himself and third person when referring to the person being possessed. 

-While in the state of possession, the possessed person displays sentiments, facial expressions and even physical attributes totally different from those of his normal state. 

-Contrary to medieval artists' representations, the separate personality does not have a physical or corporeal existence apart from the persons it possesses. Unlike angels, demons in the scripture are "discarnate spirits". 14

*2. Clairvoyance* 

In some of the biblical cases, a person in a possessed state displays clairvoyance and occult powers. The clearest example of this is the slave girl in Philippi. In other instances, the possessed person appeared to recognize Jesus for all that he was without ever having been introduced to him. This happened in both of the cases in the book of Acts as well as in the cases of the Capernaum and Gadarene demoniacs. Alexander even argues that this particular characteristic alone indicates that demon possession is something more than mere insanity. "The confession of Jesus as the Messiah or Son of God is . . . the classical criterion of genuine demonic possession." 15 

*3. Unusual Strength* 

While not mentioned in every case, the exhibition of unusual or supernormal strength characterizes some instances of biblical demon possession. The possessed man in Ephesus overpowered seven other men. The Gadarene demoniac could tear chains apart. 

*4. Moral Impurity* 

When the exchange of personality occurred in a demon possessed person, a change in moral character toward impurity sometimes took place. The Gadarene demoniac, for instance, ran about naked, and the spirits in him seemed to have no regard for the property rights of others. The possessed man in Ephesus was ill-tempered -- to say the least -- when he was possessed. 

*5. Seizures and Convulsions* 

Some instances of biblical possession -- notably that of the demoniac boy -- include seizures and convulsions and other symptoms such as rigidity and foaming at the mouth. Sometimes, as in the case of the boy and of the Gadarene demoniac, there was an almost visible conflict within the person that manifested itself in self-destructive tendencies.

Of course, some skeptics have seized upon this particular category of characteristics to argue that demon possession was nothing more than epilepsy. This is, however, only one of the categories of symptoms. Epilepsy does not also have the other symptoms in this list. 

*6. Physical illness* 

Demon possession is sometimes, though not always, accompanied by physical illnesses which are identified as being caused by the demon. These include blindness, dumbness and paralysis. It must be noted, however, that a distinction is made in Scripture between sickness and demon possession. "The New Testament writers show the ability to ascribe similar disorders on some occasions to demonic reality and on other occasions not." 16 Thus, there is a blind man possessed by a demon; there are other blind men who are not.

The other manifestations of demon possession tend to be episodic with the person at times being demon possessed and at other times not. The illnesses in the biblical cases are, however, continuously present until the demon is cast out. 

*7. Socioeconomic factor* 

Unger notes that "it is perhaps not without significance that almost all the cases of demon possession are recorded as occurring among the rude and half-Gentile populations of Galilee."17 No cases are recorded in Jerusalem and only one in Capernaum. The others were in rural sections of Galilee, Gadera and in the regions of Tyre and Sidon and that of Caesarea Philippi. 

*8. Voluntary versus involuntary* 

Most of the biblical cases seem to indicate that these were involuntary possessions. The details of the stories are not explicit enough, however, and scholars so not agree. "Theories vary from assigning complete responsibility to denying any accountability whatever," says Unger.18 

*9. Deliverance and transference* 

In eight of the nine cases in the New Testament the person was delivered instantaneously from the demon and, in the case of the Gadarene demoniac, occult transference took place and the demons entered another being--in this case, a herd of swine. This instantaneous deliverance is also evidence in the cases where demon possession is mentioned only in passing such as Mark 1:32-34, Matthew 8:16-17; Luke 4:40-41; Matthew 4:23; Mark 3:7-12; Matthew 12:15-16; and Luke 6:17-19.

All of these incidents of demons being cast out seem to have occurred without the "conjurations, incantations, or religious or magical ceremonies" which are today associated with exorcism.19 

Bron: http://home.snu.edu/~hculbert/voodoo2.htm

Er zijn overeenkomsten met Loa bezetenheid gevonden op alle punten, behalve op punt 6 en 8 slechts gedeeltelijk. Je kunt dit hier lezen:

http://home.snu.edu/~hculbert/voodoo3.htm

Dan zijn er nog unieke eigenschappen (volgens hun) bij Loa bezetenheid namelijk

1 Dat Loa bezetenheid erkent is als een kenmerk of onderdeel van de voodoo religie, waar dat in het christendom natuurlijk niet het geval is. 

2 Glossolalia, spreken in vreemde tongen. Sommigen konden vloeiend frans spreken in bezeten toestand terwijl ze dat normaal niet konden.

Wat betreft dat laatste punt, er zijn vele christenen en moslims, die juist het plotseling spreken in een andere taal, die de persoon (bezetene) in kwestie helemaal niet kent, als kenmerk zien van bezetenheid: 

_ Four Signs quoted from the Catholic Rituale Romanum Tit.X

a. Knowledge of a language not previously known
b. Knowledge of secret and remote things
c. Manifestation of unnatural powers or strength
d. Aversion towards the things of God and the Church_

Bij dit onderzoek werd echter een vergelijking gemaakt tussen de bijbelse bezetenheid van de eerste eeuw en de Loa bezetenheid. In de praktijk komt het inderdaad voor dat iemand met een andere taal of een onbegrijpelijke taal spreekt en ik zie dat persoonlijk ook als een (mogelijk) verschil tussen lichamelijk veroorzaakte epilepsie en bezetenheid.

De islamitische 'kijk' op bezetenheid is niet veel anders. Dat is logisch, want we praten over dezelfde bezetenheid (net zoals Darwinisten over dezelfde mens praten als Creationisten). 

Interessant is overigens wat wordt vermeld bij punt 3 van de Loa bezetenheid:

*3. Unusual Strength* 

The ability of possessed persons to physically do things not ordinarily possible for them seems even more prevalent in Haitian loa possession than it was in the cases of demon possession recorded in the Bible. Jeremie Breda mentions "an old man (who) climbs a tree like a monkey" while possessed and "a girl (who) handles a red hot iron without feeling pain." Anthropologist Melville Herskovits writes of the extraordinary bodily strength he had witnessed in possessed persons. Harold Courlander, anthropologist and folklorist, joins other writers in recounting stories of certain loa who cause their "horses" to eat glass or broken razor blades without causing any injuries and of other Haitians who plunge their arms into boiling oil while possessed without suffering any after effects.
It is this characteristic of unusual physical ability which calls into serious question any explanation of loa possession as mere role enactment. Some characteristics of loa possession could be easily simulated if role playing was all that was involved. However, the super-normal strength and abilities like those described in anthropological studies would seem difficult, if not impossible, to simulate in a merely theatrical performance.

Het behoort dus tot een mogelijkheid dat een bezetene geen pijn voelt. Zo kan iemand in trance messen in zich steken, zonder dat hij wat voelt, of over vuur lopen.




> Dit alles lijkt erop te wijzen dat het niet om 1 klasse van toverwezens gaat maar om een verzameling van verschillende culturele concepten.


We hebben gezien dat er vele overeenkomsten zijn tussen de demonen volgens de diverse culturen en geloven. We hebben zo juist besproken dat demonen sexuele gemeenschap kunnen hebben, en demonen mensen kunnen bezetten waarbij de kenmerken van de bezetene vele overeenkomsten hebben in de diverse levensbeschouwingen. Zowel (sommige)christenen als wel moslims, geloven dat aliens en UFO's mogelijke verschijningsvormen zijn van de djinn en er zijn nog veel meer voorbeelden hier genoemd en vooral nog niet genoemd!!!!. Stay tuned!




> Nee, je hebt het mis. 
> Ten eerste: alleen moslims kunnen door jinns bezeten zijn. Een Indier wordt dan bezeten door buta's en preta's (blijkbaar). En zal ook reageren op, weet ik veel, Krishna Krishna, Rama Rama en niet op een oproep tot gebed in het Arabisch. Als jou sjeiks anders beweren dan opent dat de weg om proefjes te doen (Arabische spreuken voor een bezeten Indier, Hindi spreuken voor een bezeten Arabier etc), en ik denk niet dat ze dat aandurven. Terecht


Ik zal je zeggen dat ik een keer met een hindoe vrouw aan 1 tafel zat (en nee ik ben niet in de ban van haar.....), waarbij we het over hekserij en bezetenheid hadden en waarop ze mij spontaan een mantra aanboodt...........(m.a.w. zij denkt dat die mantra werkt ook bij iemand die niet hindoe is). 

Ik schreef hier aan (christelijke) Reallife:

_Ook niet-moslims kunnen geholpen worden middels Koran (jouw aanwezigheid als christen kan dus nooit en te nimmer een stoorfactor zijn bij de genezing van jouw zoon)._

De volgende hadith is een bewijs dat je als moslim roeqia kunt doen bij een niet-moslim:

Muslim :: Book 26 : Hadith 5458 

_Abu Sa'id Khudri reported that some persons amongst the Companions of Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) set out on a journey and they happened to pass by a tribe from the tribes of Arabia.* They demanded hospitality from the members of that tribe, but they did not extend any hospitality to them. They said to them: Is there any incantator amongst you, at the chief of the tribe has been stung by a scorpion? A person amongst us said: 'Yes. So he came to him and he practised incantation with the help of Sura al-Fatiha and the person became all right. He was given a flock of sheep (as recompense), but he refused to accept that, saying: I shall make a mention of it to Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him), and if he approves of it. then I shall accept it. So we came to Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) and made a mention of that to him and he (that person) said: Allah's Messenger by Allah, I did not practice incantation but with the help of Sura al-Fatiha of the Holy Book. He (the Holy Prophet) smiled and said: How did you come to know that it can be used (as incactation)? - and then said: Take out of that and allocate a share for me along with your share._

*Niet islamitische Bedoeienen

Twee vragen rijzen hier. Als islamitische roeqia werkt op niet-moslims, werken dan ook niet-islamitische methodes op moslims? En welke vorm van roeqia is toegestaan?

In sommige gevallen, kan het dat niet-islamitische methodes effect hebben. Zo kan een (zogenaamde) 'heler' (medicijnman/sjamaan etc), zelf werken met de djinn. Dit betreft puur polytheisme. De djinns leven namelijk net als mensen in clans en stammen, waarbij je ook een hierarchie kunt hebben. De 'heler' vraagt dan een djinn die hoger in rang is, om de djinn van de (bezetene) patient weg te jagen. In ruil daarvoor moet de 'heler' daden doen die in strijd zijn met de islam (monotheisme) zoals een dierenoffer brengen waarover de naam van Allah niet is uitgesproken, of andere afgoderij/shirk. 

De reden dat niet-islamitische methoden, soms werken is, dat de djinn (duivel) tevreden is als er een daad van ongeloof/afgoderij wordt begaan. We hebben al eerder besproken waarom de djinns/demonen soms vormen aannemen (visioenen creen) en truukjes uithalen zoals tranen laten verschijnen bij beelden. Dit is om de mens te laten dwalen, en af te houden van het rechte pad = het monotheisme (tawhied). Een gelovige hoort op niemand anders te vertrouwen dan God/Allah en niemand anders te aanbidden dan God/Allah, en geen partners aan God toe te schrijven, zoals heiligen of beelden. Het aanroepen van demonen/geesten staat haaks op het monotheisme.

*Types of Ruqyah*

There are two main types of ruqyah:

1. Lawful Ruqyah: This is the kind of ruqyah that the Prophet (SAWS) used. It consists of permissible supplications as evidenced by Qur'anic verses and the authentic texts from the Sunnah, but without any additions and without practicing it in an enigmatic manner.

2. Forbidden Ruqyah: This type of ruqyah may contain words of shirk, mysterious charms or anything else deemed forbidden in Islam like using pork, blood and ect...

*Distinctive Features of A Sahir's (magician) Work*

If you find one of these following charcteristics in a person who treats people
suffering from sihr (magic) or other relate illnesses, then this person is definetly a sahir
(magician).

1.) He asks the patient his and his mother's names.

2.) He takes a sweaty garment from the patient (a piece of cloth, hat ect..)

3.) He sometimes asks for an animal, with certain specifications, in order to
slaughter it without saying the name of Allah. He may use the sacrificial blood to stain some painful areas of the patient, or throw the carcass in on a ruined site.

4.) He writes incantations.

5.) He recites unclear incantations

6.) He gives the patient a hijab (incantation written on a piece of paper), which contains squares within which letters or figures are written.

7.) He instructs the patient to isolate himself/herself in a dark room and to not talk to people for a certain period of time.

8.) He sometimes instructs the patient to not touch water for a certain period of time, usually forty days. This indicates the this particular jinn working for the sahir is Christian.

9.) He gives the patient some items to bury in the ground.

10.) He gives the patient some pieces of paper to burn to use as incens for their body.

11.) He murmurs unclear words.

12.) He sometimes informs the patient his name, his town and the reason for his visit.

13.) He writes broken letters on a piece of paper (hijab) or on a plate made of
white porcelain, and instructs the patient to dissolve the writing in water, and
then drink it."

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Pas later


Ik heb nog een derde 'ethic of thought', die je misschien gelijk kunt meepakken:

_Believe nothing, O monks, merely because you have been told it ... or because it is traditional, or because you yourselves have imagined it. Do not believe what your teacher tells you merely out of respect for the teacher. But whatsoever, after due examination and analysis, you find to be conducive to the good, the benefit, the welfare of all beings -- that doctrine believe and cling to, and take it as your guide.
-- Buddha_

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je hoopt dat de mensheid zich ontwikkeld en leert van de wetenschap.
> Sommigen blijven echter in de Middeleeuwen hangen.
> 
> *Gek dat niet moslims nooit last hebben van een djinn.*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWD-j94txSc"]YouTube- SATANISM AND MODERN CULTURE 10 of 14 (demonic posession, roger morneau, doors)[/ame]

----------


## naam

> 


Wat is je punt? Wat is de relatie met djinns? AC DC?  :handbang:

----------


## Snowwhite

> Wat is je punt? Wat is de relatie met djinns? AC DC?





> bestaan demonen?


Er zijn diverse mogelijkheden:

-Ofwel je doet alsof je neus bloed en zit opzettelijk te liegen, te draaien, te discrimineren en te bashen.

-Ofwel je leest niet goed.

-Of een combinatie van beiden.

Discrimatie en bashen is al eerder gebleken uit de discussie over de hel/naraka, waar je uitsluitend moslims op aanspreekt. Dat je niet in staat bent om goed te lezen daar zal iedereen die jou gevolgd heeft het mee eens zijn, want je stelt honderd keer dezelfde vraag, dat was met het onderwerp naraka (hel) zo, en dat Satan geen halfgod is in het trinity debat. Zoals ik al zei, jij bent niet in de positie om denigrerend te doen.

Het bewijs dat je ofwel loopt te draaien en te bashen, ofwel niet in staat bent om te lezen, komt uit de volgende bijdragen van mij, die *aan jou (Naam) persoonlijk gericht waren*:

_Omdat Satan vervloekt is en uitstel heeft tot de dag des oordeels wil hij alle mensen graag op het verkeerde pad brengen.

De slechte djinns (demonen) helpen hem daarbij. Het eerste wat ze willen is dat je shirk (afgoderij) gaat plegen. Dat doen ze door mensen te misleiden onder andere met visioenen (beelden die spontaan beginnen te huilen, Maria verschijningen) of door krachten aan te bieden (zie sommige oosterse vechtsporten en magie)._

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....3&postcount=43

-Satan wordt hier genoemd
-Slechte djinns worden vergeleken met demonen.

_Iblies (satan) moet je zien als de leider van de demonen (de slechte djinns) alhoewel hij (Iblies) ook mensen als 'soldaat' heeft in zijn strijd._

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....6&postcount=45

-Iblies = Satan
-Demonen worden hier vergeleken met slechte djinns.

_Echt niet, engelse teksten over chi kung, maria verschijningen, bezetenheid, ziektes, hindoe beelden die melk drinken, UFO's, sjamanisme, incubi, succubi, hekserij, graancirkels en goochelarij, noem jij "algemene" teksten? 
Al die teksten handelen over de djinn en wat ze zoal doen en waarom ze dat doen: namelijk de mensen misleiden tot het doen van shirk (afgoderij)._

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=244

-Djinn wordt in verband gebracht met incubi, succubi, sjamanisme, chi kung, bezetenheid, ziektes, hindoe beelden die melk drinken, maria verschijningen, etc. kortom met verschijnselen uit andere levensbeschouwingen.

Ook christelijke prikker Totaal noemde djinns en incubi in 1 adem. 

Zoals ik al eerder zei, we weten allemaal het antwoord al: NEE, je gaat niet naar forums toe van andere religies, je komt uitsluitend moslims uitschelden/demoniseren.

Leer eerst zelf eens lezen, voordat je kreten uitslaakt zoals 'ontwikkelen', 'leren van de wetenschap' en 'blijven steken in de middeleeuwen'.

Hoe het ook zit, ik heb geen geduld meer met jou, en zal dan ook in deze topic niet meer reageren op jouw uitlatingen.

----------


## Armadillo

> Als je wilt aantonen dat toverbeesten bestaan en dat overal dezelfde toverbeesten bestaan zul je ten eerste betrouwbare waarnemingen moeten hebben en ten tweede moeten die waarnemingen met elkaar in overeenstemming zijn. Aan de eerste voorwaarde wordt al niet voldaan maar laten we de 2e eens onder de loep nemen.
> Hoe wil je de *verschillen* tussen al die toverbeesten wegredeneren, wat zijn de verschillen tussen Jinns en succubi? Jinns verstaan Arabisch en gaan weg bij een arabische oproep tot gebed. Andere bovennatuurlijke wezens niet.
> Jinns worden geboren en gaan dood, planten zich voort met andere Jinns. Veel bovennatuurlijke wezens worden onsterfelijk geacht. 
> ....


Snowwhite: Ik heb nog wat *overeenkomsten* gevonden tussen bezetenheid in verschillende culturen ...

Jij beweert dat de islamitische Jinnologie d&eacute; overkoepelende demonologie biedt waarmee *alle* mogelijke bovennatuurlijke waarnemingen, *nu en in het verleden*, *over de hele wereld*, mee beschreven en verklaard kunnen worden. 
Nou, dan moet jij dus laten zien hoe je verschillen tussen de Jinns en al die andere toverkrachten wegredeneert.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Armadillo wordt vervolgd InshAllah
> 
> Pas ook later, ben bezig met iets. Kan nog wel even duren.


Take your time. 

William Clifford's klassieke essay 'The right to believe' heb ik hier al een keer geciteerd. 
Daaruit nog deze behartenswaardige passage:



> Inquiry into the evidence of a doctrine is not to be made once for all, and then taken as finally settled. It is never lawful to stifle a doubt; for either it can be honestly answered by means of the inquiry already made, or else it proves that the inquiry was not complete. 
> 
> "But," says one, "I am a busy man; I have no time for the long course of study which would be necessary to make me in any degree a competent judge of certain questions, or even able to understand the nature of the arguments." 
> 
> *Then he should have no time to believe.*

----------


## Armadillo

> Wat is je punt? Wat is de relatie met djinns? AC DC?


Die ene meneer heeft het er overdat wanneer hij optreedt het is alsof hij iemand anders wordt. Dit kan natuurlijk nooit beeldspraak zijn. Het moet wel dat hij echt bezeten wordt door iets. Aangezien volgens Snowwhite's eigen definitie alle bovennatuurlijke fenomenen worden veroorzaakt door Jinns heeft de zanger van AC/DC last van Jinns ('last' is misschien niet het goede woord).

Nou heb ik dat Thunder nummer in mijn hoofd .....  :handbang:

----------


## naam

> Er zijn diverse mogelijkheden:
> 
> -Ofwel je doet alsof je neus bloed en zit opzettelijk te liegen, te draaien, te discrimineren en te bashen.
> 
> -Ofwel je leest niet goed.
> 
> -Of een combinatie van beiden.
> 
> Discrimatie en bashen is al eerder gebleken uit de discussie over de hel/naraka, waar je uitsluitend moslims op aanspreekt. Dat je niet in staat bent om goed te lezen daar zal iedereen die jou gevolgd heeft het mee eens zijn, want je stelt honderd keer dezelfde vraag, dat was met het onderwerp naraka (hel) zo, en dat Satan geen halfgod is in het trinity debat. Zoals ik al zei, jij bent niet in de positie om denigrerend te doen.
> ...


Ja, dat verhaaltje over satan en uitstel dat kennen we. Waarom allah uitstel heeft geven, weet echter niemand uit te leggen.
Ik zie jou overigens zeker niet als een voorbeeld van alle moslims. Volgens mij leef jij geestelijk nog in de middeleeuwen en mompel je iedere keer iets als je keukenkastje opendoet uit angst voor een djinn.
En jij wil beweren dat dat normaal is.  :maf: 

Gelukkig kom ik van die super Staphorst moslims in de praktijk nooit tegen.

----------


## naam

> Die ene meneer heeft het er overdat wanneer hij optreedt het is alsof hij iemand anders wordt. Dit kan natuurlijk nooit beeldspraak zijn. Het moet wel dat hij echt bezeten wordt door iets. Aangezien volgens Snowwhite's eigen definitie alle bovennatuurlijke fenomenen worden veroorzaakt door Jinns heeft de zanger van AC/DC last van Jinns ('last' is misschien niet het goede woord).
> 
> Nou heb ik dat Thunder nummer in mijn hoofd .....


Een vrij commercile djinn-organisatie is dat dan. Zoveel rechtlijnige naviteit, nu snap ik dat de wetenschap binnen de islam op dit moment stilstaat.

----------


## Armadillo

Ik vraag me af hoe het dan zit met al die niet-paranormale theorien die over de muziekindustrie de ronde doen: Dat Paul McCartney al jaren dood is, dat Courtney Love Kurt Cobain heeft laten vermoorden en dat Lady Gaga een man is
 :Confused:

----------


## Joesoef

Naam en Armadillo zijn gewoon zelf bezeten door een jinn. Wat nu sneeuwwitje, virtuele uitdrijving?

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg Armadillo,




> Wat mijn eigen standpunt betreft, geloof in heksen en demonen heeft in de middeleeuwen mensenlevens gekost en nog steeds gebeurt het (tijdje terug stond het ook op het forum) in sommige Afrikaanse landen dat kinderen worden vermoord vanwege 'hekserij'. Dus wat mij betreft wordt het met alle midellen bestreden, inclusief harde en denigrerende woorden als 'middeleeuws'.


Misstanden die gepleegd zijn in Afrika vormen geen bewijs dat hekserij niet bestaat.

Het is waar dat door de heksenjacht, vele mensen en met name vrouwen op een verschrikkelijke manier zijn gemarteld en op de brandstapel terecht zijn gekomen. De meeste heksen werden trouwens niet veroordeeld in de middeleeuwen maar tijdens de renaissance. 



De occulte wereld verdwijnt echter niet vanwege de heksenjachten.

*Is Sorcery Fact or Fiction?*

Sorcery has a reality. It can cause separation between a husband and his wife with the permission of Allaah. Allaah says,

_ And from these (angels) people learn that by which they cause separation between man and his wife.(Al-Baqarah 2:102)_

Sorcery also has impact in causing harm to the body and destroying it with disease or death. It can also have psychological impact on the victim. But all this is by the permission of Allaah.

*What are the Means Used in Magic Spell?*

Different means are used in magic spell:

*Food:* The magic spell can be put in food for the victim to eat without his knowledge. He is then affected with the spell by the permission of Allaah; and if Allaah wills, the spell will have no effect.

*Drink:* It can also be put in a drink like juice, tea or the like. Magic spell put in food or drink is in a muggy substance that sticks to the inner wall of the stomach so as to keep the magic spell inside the stomach of the victim. If the victim does not quickly deal with this type of magic by vomiting it, his stomach will be rotten and, subsequently, afflicted with cancer.

*Sprinkling:* The magic substance can be sprinkled on the floor and when the victim walks over on it he is affected with the magic by Allaahs permission. Sometimes, however, it has no effect on him if Allaah protects him.

*Knots:* The sorcerer can take some of the bodily effects of the victim like hair or a piece from him garment, he then ties it with a threat and squirts out his venomous breath upon it. This kind of magic was the one that [Labeed ibn Al-asam] worked on the Messenger of Allaah, blessings and peace of Allaah be upon him using the comb and the hairs stuck to it. He then hid it in the hollow of a male date palm and then threw it in well, according to the narrations reported by Al-Bukhaaree and Muslim in their collections.

*Dispatched:* This is when the sorcerer seeks the favour of the devils through heinous polytheistic acts that clearly indicate his disbelief in Allaah. Satan then responds to the need of the sorcerer by entering into the body of the victim whom the sorcerer wants to harm. Sometimes, Allaah protects the victim from this kind of magic.

*Written:* This is done through writing talismans and tables with no physical contacts with the victim. The effect of this type of magic, by the grace of Allaah, is weak for it involves nothing that has bodily contact with the victim.


(Uit: Seller of His Religion Dr Abdul-Muhsin ibn Muhammad al-Qaasim)




> Ik denk trouwens dat geloof in bezetenheid niet altijd onwetendheid hoeft te betekenen, dit wordt een beetje geimpliceerd door het woord 'middeleeuws'.


Nee inderdaad. Geloof in bezetenheid staat ook niet andere vormen van wetenschap in de weg. Je kunt rustig geloven in het bestaan van bezetenheid, en tevens bijvoorbeeld psychiatrische ziektebeelden onderzoeken.




> Het kan ook zijn dan bezetenheid door een toverbeest makkelijker te accepteren is dan een potentieel erfelijke aandoening of dat mensen die jaren verslaafd zijn geweest aan drugs liever een spook de schuld geven dan hun junkie-streken en hun verloren jaren onder te ogen zien.


Dat zou inderdaad bij sommigen het geval kunnen zijn. Volgens de ervaren Irakese sheikh uit de eerder geplaatste serie _depression, mental illness and jinn posssesion_ is er in de meeste gevallen sprake van andere oorzaken dan magie, boze oog of djinn. Er kan van alles aan de hand zijn, lichamelijke oorzaken, slecht voedsel, gezinsproblemen, noem maar op, die kunnen lijden tot psychische problemen. 




> Grappig, je wilt alle bovennatuurlijke overtuigingen verklaren met dat ene islamitische begrip 'Jinn'. Doet me denken aan Mulder, een van de 2 hoofdpersonen uit de X-Files (de tv serie waar het "i want to believe" plaatje naar verwijst) - hij wilde altijd alles verklaren in termen van ontvoeringen door marsmannetjes. Of tenminste een samenzwering op regeringsniveau 
> 
> Het feit dat jij of een christelijke prikker een overlap zien tussen Jinns en een willekeurige andere toverwezens, bewijst niet dat ze bestaan.
> Het kan heel goed een culturele overlap zijn. Per slot van rekening stammen zowel het Christendom als de Islam af van de joodse godsdienst. Alledrie de godsdiensten komen uit dezelfde regio, en delen een culturele voorloper met de hindoes.


De islam 'stamt' niet van de joodse godsdienst af. De islam (het monotheisme) is er altijd al geweest vanaf de eerste profeet Adam vzmh. 

In het begin van de mensheid, was men op het pad van de tawhied (monotheisme = het aanbidden van God zonder partners toe te schrijven, zoals beelden heiligen etc.). Dit was het geval met de eerste tien generaties tussen Adam vzmh en de profeet Noach vzmh:

_Ibn Jarir reported that Ibn `Abbas said, "There were ten generations between Adam and Nuh, all of them on the religion of Truth. They later disputed so Allah sent the Prophets as warners and bringers of glad tidings.''_

(Al-Hakim recorded this in his Mustadrak and said, "Its chain of narrators is Sahih)

Daarna kwam er pas verschil van mening en werd religie stapje voor stapje gemengd met shirk (afgoderij/polytheisme). Uit dit alles volgt dat Qaabil (Kain) en zijn zonen, geen vuur-aanbidders waren zoals sommige geschiedschrijvers beweren.

Profeten zoals Abraham, Noach, Jozef, Jonas, Jezus, Mozes vzmh, waren allen moslim:

In de Koran staat

_2:136 Zegt: "Wij geloven in Allah en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Izaak, Jacob en de stammen werd nedergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons._

Ieder volk heeft een boodschapper gehad:

_35:24 en er is geen volk waaronder zich geen boodschapper heeft bevonden._

Religie, het monotheisme, onderwerping aan God (Islam), is dus altijd al gepredikt (eeuwig).




> Het kan ook zijn dat mensen op verschillende plekken vergelijkbare toverwezens verzinnen omdat mensen zich overal om dezelfde dingen zorgen maken.
> 
> In 'Replications, a robotic history' betoogt de schrijver dat fictie zoals Terminator en Westworld niet appeleert aan onze angst voor techniek, voor menselijke technologische overmoed of de angst om door meer ontwikkelde soorten onder de voet gelopen te worden. Maar dat het gaat over onze onzekerheid over onze eigen menselijkheid en over die van anderen. En dat dit past in eeuwenoude angsten voor toverwezens die zich als mens voordoen, zoals wisselkinderen.


En waar maken aanhangers van luciferian tantra sex of sex magick, die een incubus of succubus oproepen zich dan zorgen over? 

Jij probeert duizenden waarnemingen (door de eeuwen heen) psychologisch te verklaren!




> Als je wilt aantonen dat toverbeesten bestaan en dat overal dezelfde toverbeesten bestaan zul je ten eerste betrouwbare waarnemingen moeten hebben en ten tweede moeten die waarnemingen met elkaar in overeenstemming zijn. Aan de eerste voorwaarde wordt al niet voldaan maar laten we de 2e eens onder de loep nemen.
> Hoe wil je de verschillen tussen al die toverbeesten wegredeneren, wat zijn de verschillen tussen Jinns en succubi? Jinns verstaan Arabisch en gaan weg bij een arabische oproep tot gebed. Andere bovennatuurlijke wezens niet.


Jij verstaat denk ik geen arabisch, Sallah denk ik wel. Toch behoren jullie beiden tot 1 soort namelijk _de mens_.

Zo is het ook met de djinn. Het maakt niet uit of deze in Japan, Amerika of Nederland leeft, en of deze wel of niet arabisch verstaat. 

Ik schreef hier aan (christelijke) Reallife:

_Ook niet-moslims kunnen geholpen worden middels Koran (jouw aanwezigheid als christen kan dus nooit en te nimmer een stoorfactor zijn bij de genezing van jouw zoon)._

Het doet er niet toe of iemand arabisch kent. 

Onderstand filmpje: Islamic Exorcism 

Deze uitdrijving is in Brunei. De imam praat volgens mij in het Maleis (Bahasa Melayu). De djinn verstaat dus Maleis. Bij minuut 2.25 schakelt de imam over in het Arabisch, en hoor het verschil! De djinn gaat keihard schreeuwen als de omstanders Koran gaan reciteren. 

Commentaar (vertaling) bij Youtube:

moshimozzz @Bocapreto oops i think i made a mistake. the use of word "jasad" in my country is usually for a corpse, but i dont think it's used for a corpse in this video.

TRANSLATION:

Man (M) : Has Idrus gone out of this body?
Woman (W) : I'm not Idrus
M : So who are you? Has Idrus gone?
W : Idrus has gone out of this body
Then the man forces the jinn to confess what his/her name is. At first he doesnt want to say, but then he aswer "Izul." 

M : What are you doing in this body?
W : I want to take care of her, because she is a kind person
Then the man say Allah (God) name.
W : Dont get me out of this body
M : You must not take care of her. She only needs God to take care of her.
W : Let me protect her
M : Izul, listen to me
W : No! I want to marry her. She is good.
M : They bring this body here to make you go out of this body 

W : I dont want to be separated from her
M : Why?
W : I want to be with her, She is a kind person.
M : You dont have any right to get inside her body. If you want to protect her, why you're inside her body? You hurt her.
W : Dont get me out of her body
M : Listen to me. 
W : No!
M : Listen to me!
W : No!
M : If you dont want to listen to me, I'll read the Quran so you will be separated from this body.

Then the man start to pray in Arabic language. 

The man tries to make the jinn go out of the body by praying and hitting him, but the jinn screams and refuses. He says "No" and "I dont want to go out of this body" several times.

Then people around start to pray in Arabic language. And the jinn says "Dont get me out of this body. She is my friend." 

Then the man tells the jinn that what the jinn is not right, especially because the jinn is Islam. The jinn then listens to everything the man says. He says, if the jinn needs friends or family, he can make friends with other Islamic jinns, and he has God. And the man makes the jinn swear to God, "God, I promise I wont bother this body or another bodies anymore. If I do this again then God will punish me." 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTEshwPppFM"]YouTube- Islamic Exorcism[/ame]

Wordt vervolgd InshAllah.

----------


## Armadillo

> Misstanden die gepleegd zijn in Afrika vormen geen bewijs dat hekserij niet bestaat.


Dat is waar. Maar mijn theorie is dat het niet bestaat. En dan is het extra erg dat er nog steeds mensen om vermoord worden, ook in Nederland. 




> Zo is het ook met de djinn. Het maakt niet uit of deze in Japan, Amerika of Nederland leeft, en of deze wel of niet arabisch verstaat.


Dus volgens jou verstaan alle toverwezens de taal van het land waar ze wonen && Arabisch (anders dan mensen want die verstaan niet allemaal Arabisch).
Dus als je in het Arabisch tegen de mannen van AC/DC zou gaan praten dat zouden de spoken op spectaculaire wijze de oude rockers verlaten? Dat lijkt me een testbare hypothese. 

Ik vraag me nu ook af, wat denk je, als je Arabisch aan de Loch Ness gaat schreeuwen, komt dan het monster tevoorschijn? 

Mooie Waterhouse trouwens :-) 
(Ik heb naar de filenaam gekeken maar ik dacht wel dat hij het was of Alma Tadema, ook zo mooi)
In geheel andere stijl, Digger - van Ursula Vernon:

De rest van de webcomic staat hier, ik weet niet of het jou kan bekoren maar misschien sommige van de andere prikkers...

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg Armadillo,




> Dus volgens jou verstaan alle toverwezens de taal van het land waar ze wonen && Arabisch (anders dan mensen want die verstaan niet allemaal Arabisch).
> Dus als je in het Arabisch tegen de mannen van AC/DC zou gaan praten dat zouden de spoken op spectaculaire wijze de oude rockers verlaten? Dat lijkt me een testbare hypothese.


Het doet er niet toe of mensen en djinns arabisch verstaan. De Koran is een genezing en wordt derhalve gelezen bij exorcisme.




> Dat is waar. Maar mijn theorie is dat het niet bestaat. En dan is het extra erg dat er nog steeds mensen om vermoord worden, ook in Nederland.


Ja afgrijselijk. Knettergek die mensen om een peuter te mishandelen tot de dood. 




> Jinns worden geboren en gaan dood, planten zich voort met andere Jinns. Veel bovennatuurlijke wezens worden onsterfelijk geacht.


Een hindoe gelooft dat hij gereincarneerd is, een moslim niet. Beiden behoren tot 1 soort namelijk _de mens_.

Zo is het ook met de djinn. Het maakt niet uit, wat de menselijke perceptie (geloof) is over demonen, het gaat om dezelfde entiteit.




> Die indiase toverbeesten leven van mensenvlees en botten of zo. Nou dat is simpel na te gaan, als er geen mensenvlees verdwijnt heb je ook geen mensenvleesetende toverbeesten.


Het voedsel van de djinn, zijn de botten.




> Met Voodoo heb je helemaal een probleem. Voodoo kent namelijk de Jinn, een vervelende geest die de rite eigenlijk verstoort als hij opdaagt ipv een aangeroepen Loa. Blijkbaar vinden de priesters en priesteressen dat ze onderscheid kunnen maken tussen een Loa en een Jinn, een beetje net als jouw sjeik vindt dat hij onderschied kan maken tussen een psychose en een Jinn.


Jij kunt in de trein een Indier van zijn plek afjagen, of ruzie maken dat hij jouw plaats heeft bezet. Jij en de Indier zijn echter van dezelfde soort: _de mens_.

Zo is het ook met de 'Loa-djinn' en de 'vervelende-geest-djinn'.

Er zijn magiers, die een djinn uitdrijven door middel van een djinn die hoger in rang is. Djinns heb je dus in alle rangen en standen. 




> Hoe zit het met geesten? Die toch echt (volgens degenen die er in geloven) overleden mensen zijn?
> De wereld van toverbeesten iets verder weg - Verre Oosten, Polynesie, Indianen - volgens jou zijn dat ook allemaal Jinns zeker?


Zoals ik al eerder zei, het maakt niet uit wat je perceptie is. Jij gelooft dat er iets anders gebeurt na de dood dan ik. Een hindoe gelooft dat hij gereincarneerd kan worden, wij zijn allen mensen. Zo is het ook met de geest en de djinn!

Hoe komt het dat sommige mediums schijnen te praten met een overledene? Of dat sommigen hun overleden vader in een visioen zien? Of dat anderen menen via het ouija bord (dat occulte spel met letters en een glas) kontakt te hebben met een overledene?

Ieder mens heeft een persoonlijke djinn bij zich de 'qarien'. Deze qarien-djinn is een metgezel voor het leven. Zijn (of haar?) taak is om de persoon in kwestie zijn hele leven in te fluisteren, en van het pad af te houden. Ook jij Armadillo, hebt dus een qarien (metgezel).

Over het algemeen leven djinns veel langer dan mensen. Als een mens dood gaat is de qarien van hem dus meestal nog in leven. Deze qarien kent de persoon zijn hele leven, zijn stem, zijn familieleden, zijn gewoontes, zijn kleren, zijn geheimen. Indien een medium kontakt maakt met een geest van een overledene, handelt het dus om zijn qarien of een andere djinn die de overledene goed kende. 




> Jij beweert dat de islamitische Jinnologie d overkoepelende demonologie biedt waarmee alle mogelijke bovennatuurlijke waarnemingen, nu en in het verleden, over de hele wereld, mee beschreven en verklaard kunnen worden.


Inderdaad. De bovennatuurlijke waarnemingen zijn te verklaren door de eigenschappen van de djinn goed te bestuderen en te kennen. 




> Waarom vind je eigenlijk dat mensen die beweren dat ze energie van anderen kunnen consumeren 'vampiers' zijn maar denk je dat mensen die zich door lichamelijke oefening beter en energieker voelen (Chi) het slachtoffer zijn van toverbeesten?


Dit komt van een christelijke website, vermoedelijke auteur Michael (Manouchehr) Ghaemmaghami

*MARTIAL ARTS - ROOTED IN THE OCCULT*

The Martial Arts are more than just a method of self-defense or a system of health exercises. They actually involve a life philosophy derived from eastern religions. The testimonies of Karatekas a devout practitioner of karate or other forms of martial arts do not hide the fact that the martial arts are more than just a sport. 

"Karatedo another form of karate is an art and I teach it as a way of being, a way of life, as a method of developing one's self, and not as a sport," states one teacher. Karate is not a fighting sport. This was completely misconstrued by people of this country where it was taken and turned into a sport.


There are many conflicting theories regarding the origin of the martial arts. The account stated here is a widely accepted survey that traces the general history of the martial arts and goes back too the dawn of civilization in India. Three millennia ago in China, the arts were developed even more extensively. By the establishment of the Feudal States in 770 B.C., Kung fu was widely practiced.

In 1928 they were renamed War Arts and were awarded national recognition. Over the centuries various aspects of the arts were modified and eventually evolved into more or less violent types.

Northern and Southern schools and hard and soft forms also developed. Kung fu was the original all inclusive term describing the martial arts. Later, specific names were applied to its variations: karate, tai chi, judo, jujitso, and aikido.

In Korea, the arts were known as Te Kwon Do. They were honed into their highest forms of proficiency in Okinawa.

Though one often thinks of the arts as made in Japan, they have many roots and cultural variations. The original religious philosophy of Kung fu dates back as far as 2696 B.C., where it was rooted in the Occult forms of divination known as the I-Ching and the book of Changes. Lao-Tse, the Chinese sage born in 604 B.C., added further embellishments. His teachings were set forth in a 5,280 word manuscript called Tao Te Chang, also known as " the Tao" or "the Way".

He taught salvation could not be found in prayer but rather by the observance of nature, the natural way.

As the trees bend with the wind, and rivers follow the path of least resistance, so must man adapt to the rhythm with evil and wrong. The next development in history of Kung fu took place when a monk named Bodhidharma brought Buddhism to China in sixth century A.D. When he discovered the monks sleeping during his lectures, he introduced exercises to assist them in meditation.

Known as I-Ching Sutura, his system combined Kung fu with the philosophical principle of Zen to develop a highly sophisticated form of weaponless fighting. The monks at his Shaolin temple became famous for their savage abilities of defense which they employed whenever they were attacked in the course of pilgrimages. Eventually two schools of martial arts evolved; Ch'uan Fe (Kung fu) based on the hard (external) school of Buddhism, and other arts founded on the soft (internal) school of Taoism. Martial arts have evolved into six basic forms by which they are known. In the Western world they are known as: Kung Fu, Tai Chi Ch'uan, Karate, Akido, Judo and Jujitsu.

Such Occult experimentation is forbidden in Leviticus 19:31. Karate works by inducing a passivity in the mind setting the stage for a type of self-hypnosis. A demon then enters and gives supernatural strength and power. Karate teachers call this "going into perfection." Kung Fu which is rooted in Zen Buddhism, was popularized by a TV series of that name. Bruce Lee movies (Enter the Dragon; Way of the Dragon; Return of the Dragon; Game of Death) also spread this occult science across the nation.

-knip-

http://www.farsinet.com/truth/index.html

Van een islamitische website:

*Reality of Chi*

I have been a practioner of the martial arts for over a decade, and that also includes spontaneous Chi Kung. The Chi they utilize is not a harmonious, benevolent, all prevailing, invisible energy/force which flows binds and permeates throughout the Universe, but rather a sentient life form unto themselves (nor are they discarnate spirits of the dead as is commonly believed in the west) which religions around the world and communities & civilizations throughout history have commonly termed Spirits, Jinns or Demons. Many people around the world have been severely mentally affected to their detriment through the study of such systems which often involve (as will be examined here on in) clearly defined movements/forms or involuntary actions. Once the jinn's enter the host through the relevant nerve, pressure or acupuncture points that flow in channels/meridians, they then inhabit the host and exercise great influence, often in many instances mentally impairing the individual or even cause death. At the latter point the only means of redress then becomes undergoing a religious Islamic Exorcism. I am speaking from my own experiences with this phenomenon and not from hear say. I would like to publicize the dangers as much as possible and expose its reality.


http://www.dangerofchi.org/

Ik noem vampieren vampieren, omdat ze zichzelf vampieren noemen!

Wat/of vampieren met de djinn te maken hebben en of het de djinn dan is, of de vampier zelf die deze prana/chi energie meent nodig te hebben, op al deze vragen heb ik (nog) geen antwoord.




> Die ene meneer heeft het er overdat wanneer hij optreedt het is alsof hij iemand anders wordt. Dit kan natuurlijk nooit beeldspraak zijn. Het moet wel dat hij echt bezeten wordt door iets. Aangezien volgens Snowwhite's eigen definitie alle bovennatuurlijke fenomenen worden veroorzaakt door Jinns heeft de zanger van AC/DC last van Jinns ('last' is misschien niet het goede woord).
> 
> Nou heb ik dat Thunder nummer in mijn hoofd .....


De (christelijke) videoserie modern culture bestaat uit 14 delen. Jij hebt filmpje 10 gezien. Ik weet niet meer in welk filmpje, maar soms had ik ook het gevoel dat iets figuurlijk bedoelt was. Zo kan je iets zeggen zoals: _"Ik was als een bezetene bezig met het onkruid in de tuin te wieden, en daarbij verloor ik mezelf en ben de tijd vergeten"_. Duidelijk is hier dan geen sprake van een djinn. Het lijkt me logisch dat een muzikant 'een extra dimentie qua inspiratie' op het podium krijgt mede door de feed-back van het publiek. Dat wil echter niet zeggen dat alles verworpen zou moeten worden, en er helemaal geen muzikanten zouden zijn die daadwerkelijk geinspireerd worden door de djinn/demonen. 

Muzikanten kunnen geinspireerd worden door een demon.
Muziek kan propaganda zijn voor bepaalde ideeen waaronder ook occulte.
Muziek video's kunnen occulte symbolen of rituelen bevatten.
Muziekteksten kunnen occulte boodschappen bevatten.
Muziek kan de psyche beinvloeden en hersenspoelen.
Muziek kan afleiden van religie: het aanbidden van God.

Uitgebreid onderwerp de muziekindustrie. 

http://www.theindustryexposed.com/vi...ustryPart4.flv

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## naam

> Dat is waar. Maar mijn theorie is dat het niet bestaat. En dan is het extra erg dat er nog steeds mensen om vermoord worden, ook in Nederland. 
> 
> 
> Dus volgens jou verstaan alle toverwezens de taal van het land waar ze wonen && Arabisch (anders dan mensen want die verstaan niet allemaal Arabisch).
> Dus als je in het Arabisch tegen de mannen van AC/DC zou gaan praten dat zouden de spoken op spectaculaire wijze de oude rockers verlaten? Dat lijkt me een testbare hypothese. 
> 
> Ik vraag me nu ook af, wat denk je, als je Arabisch aan de Loch Ness gaat schreeuwen, komt dan het monster tevoorschijn? 
> 
> Mooie Waterhouse trouwens :-) 
> ...


Zeker, erg leuk, ook de mogelijkheid om te raden wat er nu werkelijk aan de hand is. Moet mijn karate oefeningen overigens doen. 

Dit martial arts verhaal wordt overigens een probleem voor alle Marokkaanse kickboksers en martial arts beoefenaars. Dat zijn er namelijk nogal wat.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Muzikanten kunnen geinspireerd worden door een demon.
> Muziek kan propaganda zijn voor bepaalde ideeen waaronder ook occulte.
> Muziek video's kunnen occulte symbolen of rituelen bevatten.
> Muziekteksten kunnen occulte boodschappen bevatten.
> Muziek kan de psyche beinvloeden en hersenspoelen.
> Muziek kan afleiden van religie: het aanbidden van God.
> 
> Uitgebreid onderwerp de muziekindustrie. 
> 
> Groetjes Snowwhite


Ingegendeel, muziek drijft demonen uit.




> "Ja, ja, even mijn bril opzetten. Systemen, h? Dat is dus meer iets van eh, ja, hier staat al wat. Systemen regels, wetten, knoppen, ponskaarten. Ja, ja, dit zal het zijn. Het antwoord is: *ze zijn bang voor muziek*. Dus daar moeten we ze mee moeten zien te vangen."





> Kijk uit in de heuvels, 
> daar loert het gevaar. 
> Daar wonen systemen 
> die hebben geen tenen, 
> geen hart en geen haar.
> 
> Pas op voor systemen, 
> ze zullen je grijpen, 
> ze zullen je nemen, 
> ...


Uit 'Het Oinkbeest'. -- Een standaardwerk

----------


## Joesoef

Tovenaar krijgt doodstraf in Saoedi-Arabi
www.ad.nl

RIAAD - Een Libanees die door een Saoedische rechtbank veroordeeld werd wegens 'tovenarij', zal waarschijnlijk deze week gexecuteerd worden, bevestigt zijn advocate, May el-Khansa. Ze roept de Libanese autoriteiten en mensenrechtenorganisaties op om tussen te komen.
"Afgelopen nacht hebben we via twee niet-officile bronnen vernomen dat Ali Sabat onthoofd zal worden binnen de 48 uren", aldus May el-Khansa in Beiroet. "Ik heb daarna contact opgenomen met de Libanese autoriteiten waaronder president Michel Sleimane en de ambassadeur van Libanon in Saoedi-Arabi, in de hoop dat ze actie ondernemen." Volgens de advocate zou Sabat bezoek hebben gekregen van iemand van de ambassade. "Het is uiterst belangrijk dat we het leven redden van deze persoon. Het gaat hier niet om een crimineel", aldus de advocate.

Mensenrechtenorganisatie Amnesty International verklaarde informatie te hebben gekregen waarin stond dat de executie voorzien is voor vandaag.

Zwarte magie
Ali Sabat werd in mei 2008 in Medina opgepakt terwijl hij in het bezit was van talismannen en geneeskrachtige planten. Volgens de lokale pers zou hij aan zwarte magie doen die hij zou aanwenden om koppels uit elkaar te drijven. De man werd in november 2009 veroordeeld tot de doodstraf.

Saoedi-Arabi kondigde in 2009 de lancering van een campagne aan om tovenarij in het koninkrijk tegen te gaan. In november 2007 werd een Egyptische apotheker nog onthoofd voor soortgelijke praktijken.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Joesoef;4306880]Tovenaar krijgt doodstraf in Saoedi-Arabi
> www.ad.nl
> 
> Zwarte magie
> Ali Sabat werd in mei 2008 in Medina opgepakt terwijl hij in het bezit was van talismannen en geneeskrachtige planten. Volgens de lokale pers zou hij aan zwarte magie doen die hij zou aanwenden om koppels uit elkaar te drijven. De man werd in november 2009 veroordeeld tot de doodstraf.


Een paar honderd jaar geleden werden hier artsen die van planten medicijnen probeerden te maken ook door de katholieke kerk vervolg en vermoord wegens een zelfde aanklacht: zwarte magie- ofwel alchemisme - en tovenarij.
Tip: Yourcenar - Het hermetisch zwart. Is echt een waanzinnig goed boek en het leest als een trein.

----------


## Snowwhite

H.P.Pas




> Ik heb nog een derde 'ethic of thought', die je misschien gelijk kunt meepakken:
> 
> Believe nothing, O monks, merely because you have been told it ... or because it is traditional, or because you yourselves have imagined it. Do not believe what your teacher tells you merely out of respect for the teacher. But whatsoever, after due examination and analysis, you find to be conducive to the good, the benefit, the welfare of all beings  that doctrine believe and cling to, and take it as your guide.
> -- Buddha


And that doctrine I believe in, cling to and take as my guide, is islam. 

Wat betreft het onderzoeken, studeren, analyseren en verifieren, daar blijf je je hele leven mee bezig, zolang en indien je daar toe in staat bent en niet dement bent of anderszins niet capabel bent. Hoe meer je leest, hoe meer je het gevoel hebt dat je nog maar vrij weinig weet.

_But whatsoever, after due examination and analysis,_

Allah leidt wie Hij wil.

De vraag die ik beter aan jou kan stellen is, wanneer je dan uitgeanalyseerd bent in jouw ogen, gezien jij gelooft in een soort 'eeuwige twijfel', wat in strijd is met de bovenstaande 'ethic of thought', volgens welke wel degelijk een punt zou kunnen bestaan waarop men een doctrine kan aanhangen en als leidraad kan nemen: 

_But whatsoever, after due examination and analysis, you find to be conducive to the good, the benefit, the welfare of all beings  that doctrine believe and cling to, and take it as your guide_.

Dus wanneer je een overtuiging accepteert, en als je antwoord is, _als iemand twijfelt_, want dat is volgens Carrier (en Anton LaVey) het hoogste principe, dan accepteer je van niemand een overtuiging en dat is in tegenstrijd met het citaat van Buddha, waar staat _'you find'_ wat impliceert dat dit mogelijk is.




> --Er zijn massa's vragen waar koran en soenna geen uitspraak over doen.
> Wat voor 'ethics of thought ' hanteer je daarvoor ?


Wat de geleerden ervan zeggen, of er fatwa's zijn. Zo heeft men zich gebogen over allerlei onderwerpen die nu (in deze moderne tijd) aan de orde zijn.




> --Koran en soenna zijn niet erg eenduidig; korangeleerden verschillen vaak drastisch van mening over de uitleg.


Orthodoxe soennieten verschillen niet drastisch van mening over essentiele geloofszaken, zoals de Attributen van Allah (tawhied), dat de Koran het ongeschapen Woord van God is, of dat engelen en djinns bestaan.




> Spectaculair voorbeeld: Ibn Rushd was van mening dat loochening van een persoonlijk voortleven na de dood (zijn eigen mening daarover laat hij in het midden), niet als ketterij kon worden aangemerkt. Interessant is Ibn Rushd's 'ethics of thought'. Anders dan voor Carrier is voor hem niet de empirie maar de ratio het doorslaggevende kriterium. Bij conflicten tussen ratio en openbaring dient een allegorische interpretatie van de geopenbaarde geschriften gezocht te worden, die aansluit bij de ratio. Zijn ethic of thought is precies het omgekeerde van de jouwe.


Religie is gebaseerd op openbaring en niet op meningen. 




> Het gaat in beide gevallen gevallen om precies hetzelfde probleem: 
> Wat geloof je, dwz wanneer neem je iets voor waar aan, gegeven dat absolute zekerheid niet bestaat. (Al die bestond was geloven overbodig).


We geloven allebei dat dieven kunnen bestaan.

We geloven niet allebei dat heksen kunnen bestaan.

Ik vind dat twee verschillende zaken, want dat dieven bestaan, daar is iedereen het op deze aardbol het over eens, ongeacht of hij/zij nu atheist is of een gelovige.

Niet iedereen gelooft dat er heksen bestaan, dat hangt onder andere van zijn/haar levensbeschouwing af. 

Je vraagt je af wanneer ik iets geloof. Als er iets weg is uit mijn kamer, en een huisgenote van mij staat bekend als een dievegge, en ik heb zelf eerder gezien dat ze spullen van mij 'leent' en niet terug brengt, dan 'vermoed' ik dat zij het gepakt heeft. Zie ik het object vervolgens in haar kamer, dan 'geloof' ik het, alhoewel er altijd nog een mogelijkheid is, dat iemand anders het gepakt heeft en het in haar kamer heeft gelegd, om haar een loer te draaien. 

Ik geloof dat iemand een vampier is, als diegene zelf zegt dat hij/zij dat is. Ik zie niet in waarom ik iemand niet serieus zou nemen, als hij/zij zegt bloed te drinken of meent een psi vampier te zijn.

Als een keurig geklede getrouwde man, naar jou toe komt en zegt dat hij een hoerenloper is, dan neem je hem toch ook serieus of niet soms?

Mensen die het bestaan van de djinn ontkennen, verwerpen alle waarnemingen en ervaringen, en nemen mensen die aan sexmagick doen niet serieus, schrijven alles af op psychose of waanbeelden en dat is niet logisch. De ratio of het eigen denken (van de atheist) zegt dat de djinn niet kan bestaan, dus nemen we al die mensen en miljoenen gebeurtenissen in de geschiedenis maar niet serieus = niet objectief.




> het gaat om precies hetzelfde: wat mag je geloven (voor waar aannemen).


Nee, in het bestaan van dieven gelooft iedereen, het bestaan van bijvoorbeeld engelen, of de onbevlekte bevangenis van Maria zijn geloofszaken.

Je mag geloven wat God geopenbaard heeft.




> Good for him. 
> Twijfel is het basisprincipe van alle wetenschap. Wetenschap is des duivels ?


In de meeste gevallen niet............




> Je gelooft het omdat je geloof het zegt. Iets korter: je gelooft het omdat je het gelooft. Geen ethiek waar ik van omval. 
> Carrier en Ibn Rushd zijn strenger met zichzelf.


Of je gelooft of niet. Indien je een soenniet bent, dan geloof je wat in de Koran staat en wat de profeet Mohammed vzmh gezegd heeft. 




> Wat betekent die formule eigenlijk ?
> Precies: Aan het einde staat de twijfel.


Bij Allah ligt de Waarheid. Mensen, hoe geleerd dan ook, kunnen fouten maken, zij zijn niet perfekt integenstelling tot Allah die wel Perfekt is, en Alwetend.

Dat betekent niet dat we twijfelen, aan essentiele geloofszaken zoals dat Allah bestaat, en dat de islam de religie is die altijd gepredikt is, dat Mohammed de laatste profeet is van Allah, dat de Koran de Waarheid is en de laatste Openbaring, dat engelen bestaan en de dag des oordeels etc.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

> Naam en Armadillo zijn gewoon zelf bezeten door een jinn.


Hoezo??

----------


## sjaen

@Snowwhite,
Wat is je mening over een moeder/vader die zijn oudste zoon influisterd om zijn jongere zusje op alle mogelijke manieren te verleiden tot zaken die door de wet (mensenrechten) verboden zijn?
Ikzelf vind dat een walgelijke kwal...........hoewel dit jouw godsbeeld is!

----------


## Snowwhite

> @Snowwhite,
> Wat is je mening over een moeder/vader die zijn oudste zoon influisterd om zijn jongere zusje op alle mogelijke manieren te verleiden tot zaken die door de wet (mensenrechten) verboden zijn?
> Ikzelf vind dat een walgelijke kwal...........hoewel dit jouw godsbeeld is!


Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt. Heeft dit te maken met de djinn of het occulte?

----------


## sjaen

> Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt. Heeft dit te maken met de djinn of het occulte?


Je hebt echt geen flauw idee of .....enfin...; wat vind jij dan in algemene zin van een MOEDER c.q. VADER die zijn oudste zoon influisterd om zijn jongere zusje op alle mogelijke manieren te verleiden tot zaken die door de wet verboden zijn, dit jongere zusjes trapt erin en vervolgens krijgt ze vreselijke straf van de MOEDER/VADER terwijl de oudste zoon vrijuit gaat.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je hebt echt geen flauw idee of .....enfin...; wat vind jij dan in algemene zin van een MOEDER c.q. VADER die zijn oudste zoon influisterd om zijn jongere zusje op alle mogelijke manieren te verleiden tot zaken die door de wet verboden zijn, dit jongere zusjes trapt erin en vervolgens krijgt ze vreselijke straf van de MOEDER/VADER terwijl de oudste zoon vrijuit gaat.


Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt, heeft dit te maken met de djinn of het occulte?

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, de waarheid is dat je alles gelooft wat in de Koran staat. Punt.
Omdat je is verteld geweest dat dat de openbaringen zijn van _Djibriel_ aan de profeet Mohamed. 

je neemt dat aan zonder verder nadenken, omdat je hele omgeving dat ook doet.
Iedereen doet zo wat zijn of haar (voor)ouders deden. 
Traditie en culturele gebruiken.

En zo gebeurt dat binnen elke cultuur met zijn eigen godsdienst of leer overal ter wereld.

----------


## sjaen

> Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt, heeft dit te maken met de djinn of het occulte?


Het is gewoon een 'simpele' vraag, het is een metafoor die naar ik hoopte zichtbaar maakt hoe jouw beeld van Allah eruit ziet.
Laat ik proberen je te helpen!:
Kun jij je als moeder voorstelllen dat je je oudste zo indoctrineerd dat hij je jongste kind moet verleiden tot zaken die jij haar verboden hebt en dan vervolgens ook nog je jongste spruit daarvoor straft!?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> H.P.Pas
> 
> _But whatsoever, after due examination and analysis, you find to be conducive to the good, the benefit, the welfare of all beings – that doctrine believe and cling to, and take it as your guide_.
> 
> And that doctrine I believe in, cling to and take as my guide, is islam. 
> ()
> Religie is gebaseerd op openbaring en niet op meningen.


Even aangenomen dat dit klopt, baseert het dus niet op 'due examination and analysis'. Je bent het met Buddha dus net zo min eens als met Carrier. 
Het klopt overigens niet, tenzij je zelf een openbaring bent deelachtig geworden baseert jouw religie, net als die van alle anderen, op horenzeggen, zoals Thomas Paine voor eens en altijd heeft duidelijk gemaakt:



> _Revelation, when applied to religion, means something communicated immediately from God to man. No one will deny or dispute the power of the Almighty to make such a communication, if he pleases. But admitting, for the sake of a case, that something has been revealed to a certain person, and not revealed to any other person, it is revelation to that person only. When he tells it to a second person, a second to a third, a third to a fourth, and so on, it ceases to be a revelation to all those persons. It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it._ --Thomas Paine The age of reason.





> We geloven allebei dat dieven kunnen bestaan.
> 
> We geloven niet allebei dat heksen kunnen bestaan.
> 
> Ik vind dat twee verschillende zaken, want dat dieven bestaan, daar is iedereen het op deze aardbol het over eens, ongeacht of hij/zij nu atheist is of een gelovige.
> 
> Niet iedereen gelooft dat er heksen bestaan, dat hangt onder andere van zijn/haar levensbeschouwing af.


Ik zie het verschil niet. 
Een dief is een mens, die gestolen heeft. Mensen bestaan. Iedereen is wel eens zelf bestolen of is getuige geweest van een diefstal . Iedereen is op zijn minst weleens in verzoeking geweest zelf iets te stelen. Het bestaan van dieven is dus alleszins plausibel.
Een heks is een mens die, in strijd met zwaartekrachtswet en aerodynamica, op een bezemsteel vliegt (of iets in die voege).
Mutatis mutandis kunnen we nu dezelfde redenering opzetten, met als conclusie: Het bestaan van heksen is dus geenszins plausibel.
Geen enkele reden om hier met twee maten te meten.
()



> Mensen die het bestaan van de djinn ontkennen, verwerpen alle waarnemingen en ervaringen, (......)


Mensen die het bestaan van de djinn bevestigen verwerpen, zeg jij, 95% van die waarnemingen. Plus nog een hele rij natuurwetenschappelijke verworvenheden waar ze niettemin in het dagelijks leven rotsvast op vertrouwen. 




> Nee, in het bestaan van dieven gelooft iedereen, het bestaan van bijvoorbeeld engelen, of de onbevlekte bevangenis van Maria zijn geloofszaken.
> 
> _Je mag geloven wat God geopenbaard heeft._


Dit is , eindelijk, een duidelijk antwoord op de vraag; een (jouw ?) 'ethic of thought'.
Niet, dat we er veel mee opschieten.
God heeft mij niets geopenbaard. En jou ook niet.



> Bij Allah ligt de Waarheid.


Waarheid, wat het verder nog moge betekenen, is in ieder geval overeenstemming tussen denkbeeld en realiteit. Denkbeelden horen bij mensen. Waarheden dus ook. Dwalingen sowieso.

----------


## Joesoef

> Hoezo??



Bewijs het tegendeel maar eens.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Bewijs het tegendeel maar eens.


Waarom zou ik? Jij bent degene die beweert dat Naam en Armadillo zelf bezeten zijn door een jinn, niet ik.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Iedereen doet zo wat zijn of haar (voor)ouders deden. 
> Traditie en culturele gebruiken.


Ach welnee!

Jij doet niet wat je ouders deden, die waren/zijn katholiek, als ik me goed herinner (correct me if I am wrong)........

----------


## Snowwhite

@Sjaen,




> hoewel dit jouw godsbeeld is!


Sorry, ik heb echt geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt. 

Een van God's Namen is al-Wadud = The Loving:

_11:90 "En zoek vergiffenis van uw Heer en bekeer u tot Hem. Voorwaar, mijn Heer is Genadig, Liefdevol."_

----------


## Snowwhite

Pas later, kan nog wel een paar dagen duren, ik ben aan het nadenken over 'the age of reason' en andere zaken.

----------


## sjaen

> @Sjaen,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, ik heb echt geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt. 
> 
> Een van God's Namen is al-Wadud = The Loving:
> 
> _11:90 "En zoek vergiffenis van uw Heer en bekeer u tot Hem. Voorwaar, mijn Heer is Genadig, Liefdevol."_



Allah is de schepper van alles dus in overdrachtelijke zin kun je zeggen dat jij en je man de schepper zijn van jullie kinderen......nogmaals, stel dat je man jullie oudste zoon de opdracht geeft om z'n jonger zusje te verleiden tot zaken welke moreel verwerpelijk zijn! en vervolgens gaat je man haar straffen, hoezo al-Wadud! tssss

*[...]*

voor (gedeeltelijke) vertaling van de 'the age of reason' by Thomas Paine: http://www.kolumbus.fi/volwassengeloof/thomaspaine.htm

----------


## Joesoef

> Waarom zou ik? Jij bent degene die beweert dat Naam en Armadillo zelf bezeten zijn door een jinn, niet ik.



Weet je zeker dat ze niet bezeten zijn?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Pas later, kan nog wel een paar dagen duren, ik ben aan het nadenken over 'the age of reason' ()


Dat kun je op twee manieren doen. Je kunt Paine, net zoals je met Carrier hebt gedaan, proberen te WARPEN. Dat is met een uurtje goegelen wel bekeken. Of je kunt hem lezen en proberen te begrijpen wie hij is waar hij het over heeft. Daar kan meer tijd in gaan zitten.

----------


## naam

> Weet je zeker dat ze niet bezeten zijn?


 :duivel:  :grote grijns:  :eyebrow:  :engel:  :hihi:

----------


## Snowwhite

H.P.Pas




> Even aangenomen dat dit klopt, baseert het dus niet op 'due examination and analysis'. Je bent het met Buddha dus net zo min eens als met Carrier.


Ik vroeg jou wanneer je dan op een punt komt dat je uitgeanalyseerd bent, en Buddha dus wel meent dat er een punt is (you find), maar jij vindt dat je eeuwig moet twijfelen (Carrier/LaVey). Wanneer accepteer jij iemands bekering of overtuiging?

Neem nou bijvoorbeeld Maurice Bucaille, die de koran en bijbel heeft vergeleken en meent dat de koran geen tegenstrijdigheden bevat met de wetenschap, accepteer je van hem ook niet zijn bekering?

Wanneer heb je volgens jou dan zo'n _'punt'_ hebt bereikt dat je helemaal voor een doctrine kunt gaan (cling to and take as your guide - Buddha) want indien dat nooit is, omdat je eeuwig hoort te twijfelen of hoort bij te sturen (net als de wetenschap), dan kun je ook niet zo fel gekant tegen creationisten zijn, voordat je alles bestudeert hebt. 
Zo beweerde je dat je nog nooit gehoord had van de versie van kwantum fysica van Amit Goswami, niet dat hij een hardcore creationist is in klassieke zin, maar hij verwerpt wel de ET van Darwin. Hoe weet je dan zo zeker dat hij het niet bij het rechte eind heeft?
Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is, dat indien je alles zou moeten weten van de wetenschap plus nog alle religies (boeken) zou moeten hebben bestudeerd, voordat je eindelijk wat mag gaan aanhangen, wat bij een gewone wetenschapper al niet het geval is, of theoloog, laat staan bij de burger om de hoek (zoals huisvrouw Snow), dan kun je dus nooit een overtuiging hebben, en nooit een mening, gezien dit 'punt' van 'you find', dan zo'n beetje in het oneindige ligt............

En daarin ligt dan ook het verschil denk ik tussen Carrier en Buddha.

Het bestuderen van de boeken en religies is niet in strijd met_ 'due to examination and analyses',_ maar juist conform.

Het is niet logisch, dat God alles heeft geschapen en vervolgens de mens laat rommelen op zijn eigen intellect, en de leiding in handen laat van een stel filosofen (volgens Thomas Paine dus wel). De kennis van de mens is zeer beperkt, vergeleken bij de Kennis van de Schepper. God heeft immers zelf de hersenen geschapen van de mens. Het is onmogelijk dat een schepsel het beter weet dan de Schepper van het schepsel zelf, derhalve heeft God voor ieder volk een Boodschapper gezonden. Indien je erkent dat God bestaat en dat God leiding heeft gestuurd, middels profeten, blijft er de keuze staan welke doctrine je gaat volgen en als leiding wilt nemen en dat is waar de uitspraak in mijn ogen over gaat:

_But whatsoever, after due examination and analysis, you find to be conducive to the good, the benefit, the welfare of all beings  that doctrine believe and cling to, and take it as your guide._

Alhoewel geloof in de eerste instantie in het hart komt, meen ik dat er wel een punt is (you find due to examination and analyses) waarop je voor de islam kunt kiezen, ook al heb je niet alles van de islam bestudeerd, gezien je met dat laatste je hele leven bezig blijft. Dat punt zou kunnen zijn, het correcte begrip van Tawhied (het zuivere monotheisme). Begrijp je dat, dan is het verder zoeken naar andere religies in mijn ogen overbodig geworden. Wa Allahoe 3alem, en God weet het best! 




> Dat kun je op twee manieren doen. Je kunt Paine, net zoals je met Carrier hebt gedaan, proberen te WARPEN. Dat is met een uurtje goegelen wel bekeken. Of je kunt hem lezen en proberen te begrijpen wie hij is waar hij het over heeft. Daar kan meer tijd in gaan zitten.


Warpen?

Ik dacht eerder dat ik verzeild was geraakt in het vervolg van jouw _spoorzoekertje vrijmetselarij_............Close, very close, hoewel het niet bewezen is dat hij daadwerkelijk een freemason was, heeft hij wel een stuk geschreven: _Origin Of Free-Masonry_ en was zeer betrokken en bevriend met diverse 'masons'. 




> Het klopt overigens niet, tenzij je zelf een openbaring bent deelachtig geworden baseert jouw religie, net als die van alle anderen, op horenzeggen, zoals Thomas Paine voor eens en altijd heeft duidelijk gemaakt:


_Revelation, when applied to religion, means something communicated immediately from God to man. No one will deny or dispute the power of the Almighty to make such a communication, if he pleases. But admitting, for the sake of a case, that something has been revealed to a certain person, and not revealed to any other person, it is revelation to that person only. When he tells it to a second person, a second to a third, a third to a fourth, and so on, it ceases to be a revelation to all those persons. It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it. --Thomas Paine The age of reason._ 

Thomas Paine is geen profeet en hij heeft 'dat' helemaal niet voor eens en voor altijd duidelijk gemaakt. _'De eeuw van de rede'_ is voornamelijk een afzetten tegen het toenmalige christendom, net zoals al die andere filosofen en humanisten dat deden van de verlichting. Naar aanleiding van de topic 'humanisme als verenigd veld' van Maartenn100, heb ik toen mijn eigen huis- tuin- en keukenonderzoekje gedaan, en kwam tot de conclusie dat de meeste filosofen en humanisten atheistisch waren. Ik moet zeggen dat Paine mij zeker verrast heeft: 

_I believe in one God, and no more; and I hope for happiness beyond this life._

Ik heb (nog) niet het hele tweede deel gelezen, maar op diverse punten ben ik het met hem eens, wat hij schrijft over de tegenstrijdigheden tussen de 4 evangelies, en het absurde dat er werd gestemd over het nieuwe testament, en het derhalve niet het letterlijke woord van God kan zijn. 

Het verschil met de koran is echter, dat er maar 1 koran is en geen 4 versies en deze letterlijk, woord voor woord, uit het hoofd is geleerd door diverse metgezellen en tevens vrouwen zoals Aysha, Hafsa en Oem Salama, moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn. Ook gebood de profeet vzmh na een openbaring o.a. Zaid bin Thabit deze op te schrijven. Maar zoals Paine zegt, je hebt natuurlijk altijd de keuze om iets wel of niet te geloven. 

Verder gaat Paine o.a. in tegen de drie-eenheid en de verlossing middels kruisdood, en moppert over Paulus, allemaal koren op de molen van de moslim. 

Hij ontkent echter het bestaan van wonderen, en daar zit zijn 'rede' hem in de weg. In zijn algemeenheid keert hij zich tegen georganiseerde religie:

_"My own mind is my own church."_.

Ook al denk ik zelf ook dat het huidige nieuwe testament, niet de oorspronkelijk 'injiel' is zoals deze geopenbaard is, en hij her en der wat punten scoort, zijn denkwijze om de rede te laten prevaleren boven openbaring verwerp ik net zo zeer, als dat ik de kruisdood en triniteit verwerp van christenen. 

Maar zoals ik al zei, de verlichte denkers keerden zich voornamelijk tegen het christendom en vandaag de dag projecteert men alles integraal op de islam, zonder dit te onderzoeken. 

Paine heeft in zijn 150 pagina's nauwelijks een zin over de koran geschreven. 




> Ik zie het verschil niet. 
> Een dief is een mens, die gestolen heeft. Mensen bestaan. Iedereen is wel eens zelf bestolen of is getuige geweest van een diefstal . Iedereen is op zijn minst weleens in verzoeking geweest zelf iets te stelen. Het bestaan van dieven is dus alleszins plausibel.
> Een heks is een mens die, in strijd met zwaartekrachtswet en aerodynamica, op een bezemsteel vliegt (of iets in die voege).
> Mutatis mutandis kunnen we nu dezelfde redenering opzetten, met als conclusie: Het bestaan van heksen is dus geenszins plausibel.
> Geen enkele reden om hier met twee maten te meten.


De insteek was wanneer je iets gelooft, waarbij jij met een voorbeeld kwam over een verdachte dief en een rechter.

Wij geloven allebei dat dieven in zijn algemeenheid bestaan. Of je gelooft dat een verdachte huisgenote, daadwerkelijk een dief is, dat hangt af van concrete bewijzen. 

We geloven niet allebei dat heksen in zijn algemeenheid bestaan. Iemand die niet in het bestaan van magie gelooft, zal per definitie niet geloven dat iemand een heks is, ook al is ze in het bezit van talismannen die magische formules bevatten en zegt ze zelf dat ze een heks is. 




> Een heks is een mens die, in strijd met zwaartekrachtswet en aerodynamica, op een bezemsteel vliegt (of iets in die voege).


Ha ha!!! Ik moet nu even nadenken over de definitie van een heks............



witch

*1. A woman claiming or popularly believed to possess magical powers and practice sorcery.*
2. A believer or follower of Wicca; a Wiccan.
3. A hag.
4. A woman considered to be spiteful or overbearing.
5. Informal A woman or girl considered bewitching.
6. One particularly skilled or competent at one's craft: "A witch of a writer, [she] is capable of developing an intensity that verges on ferocity" (Peter S. Prescott).

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/witch

witch

*1. A person, esp. a woman, having supernatural power as by a compact with the devil or evil spirits; sorceress*
2. An ugly and ill-tempered old woman; hag; crone
3. Practitioner or follower of white magic or of Wicca 
4. Informal a bewitching or fascinating woman or girl
5. water witch (sense )

http://www.yourdictionary.com/witch

Voor mij hoeft een heks niet op een bezemsteel te vliegen. Iemand is een heks of magier in mijn ogen indien hij/zij met behulp van de djinn hekserij/magie bedrijft. Daarvoor is een verbond nodig met een djinn, (een pact met een duivel/demoon).

Dan wat betreft het in strijd zijn met de zwaartekracht. Er zijn verschilllende soorten djinns. Het is mogelijk dat er djinns bestaan die in staat zijn om mensen te vervoeren, net zoals engelen dat kunnen. 

In de bijbel staat:

Matthus 4

8 Wederom nam Hem de duivel mede op een zeer hogen berg, en toonde Hem al de koninkrijken der wereld, en hun heerlijkheid;

9 En zeide tot Hem: Al deze dingen zal ik U geven, indien Gij, nedervallende, mij zult aanbidden.

10 Toen zeide Jezus tot hem: Ga weg, satan, want er staat geschreven: Den Heere, uw God, zult gij aanbidden, en Hem alleen dienen.

Uit Tafsier ibn Kethier:

*The Queen Decides to Visit Solomon*

The queen's envoys returned with the gifts and delivered the message. They also told her of the wonderful things they had seen. Instead of taking offense, she decided to visit Solomon. Accompanied by her royal officials and servants, she left Sheba, sending a messenger ahead to inform Solomon that she was on her way to meet him.

Solomon asked the jinns in his employ whether anyone among them could bring her throne to he palace before she arrived. One of them said; "I will bring it to you before this sitting is over." Solomon did not react to this offer; it appeared that he was waiting for a faster means. The jinns competed with each other to please him. One of them named Ifrit said: "I will fetch it for you in the twinkling of an eye!"

No sooner had this one - who had the knowledge of the Book - finished his phrase than the throne stood before Solomon. The mission had, indeed, been completed in the blinking of an eye. Solomon's seat was in Palestine, and the throne of Bilqis had been in Yemen, two thousand miles away. This was a great miracle performed by one of those sitting with Solomon. 

Koran:

_27:38 Hij (Salomo) zeide: "O edelen, welke onder u zal mij een passende troon voor haar brengen voordat zij onderdanig tot mij komt?" 
39 Een dappere van de djinn zeide: "Ik zal deze tot u brengen voordat gij van uw kamp opstaat en zeker heb ik daar macht over en ik ben betrouwbaar._

At the time of Umar, a man was kidnapped by the jinn and stayed with them for four years, then he came back and told the people that some mushrik jinn had kidnapped him, and he stayed with them as a prisoner, then some Muslim jinn launched a campaign against them and defeated them, and brought him back to his family. This was mentioned in Manaar al-Sabeel and elsewhere.

(See Manaar al-Sabeel, 2/88. The story of the kidnapped man was reported by al-Bayhaqi (7/445-446) and its isnaad was classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in al-Irwaa, 6/150, no. 1709).

http://www.islam-qa.com/en/ref/7871/jinn

Zulke gebeurtenissen, zijn wel hoge uitzonderingen. Ik zou iemand niet geloven als hij beweerde dat hij kan vliegen maar eerder denken dat hij aan de paddo's is, his mind somewhere in Itchicoo Park.........he got high, and thought he touched the sky...................

Als je mij vraagt in zijn algemeenheid of het mogelijk is dat djinns/demonen mensen kunnen ontvoeren, vervoeren of dingen kunnen stelen dan zal ik zeggen ja. Maar als er gestolen oorbellen bij het verdachte kamergenootje op de kamer worden gevonden en zij zegt dat niet zij deze heeft gestolen, maar een djinn, dan zou ik haar niet geloven, omdat dit uiterst onwaarschijnlijk is. 

Het verhaal van de koningin van Sheba (Saba) lijkt niet te bevatten, en sommigen zullen hun 'intellect' gebruiken dit figuurlijk interpreteren, maar het punt is, dat de hele schepping complex in elkaar zit en wonderlijk is. Zoals Paine stelt dat de macht en de wijsheid in de struktuur van de schepping boven ons begrip uitgaan, dus waarom zou je niet kunnen geloven dat God wezens heeft geschapen zoals Engelen en Djinns die wij niet kunnen zien en die speciale eigenschappen bezitten? 




> Mensen die het bestaan van de djinn bevestigen verwerpen, zeg jij, 95% van die waarnemingen. Plus nog een hele rij natuurwetenschappelijke verworvenheden waar ze niettemin in het dagelijks leven rotsvast op vertrouwen.


Bij de eerste sheikh, ben even zijn naam kwijt ging het over de epileptische vorm van bezetenheid, waarbij de djinn het lichaam van de mens gebruikt om te communiceren. Deze vorm komt heel weinig voor. 

Een laag percentage wil niet zeggen dat de djinn helemaal niet bestaat.




> Waarheid, wat het verder nog moge betekenen, is in ieder geval overeenstemming tussen denkbeeld en realiteit. Denkbeelden horen bij mensen. Waarheden dus ook. Dwalingen sowieso.


Allah is de Waarheid - Al-Haqq

----------


## Snowwhite

> Weet je zeker dat ze niet bezeten zijn?


Ik heb niet gezegd dat Naam en Armadillo bezeten zijn, dat heb jij beweerd. Je suggereerde zelfs een virtuele uitdrijving. Dus kom niet aan met een wedervraag, als ik jou vraag waarom Naam en Armadillo bezeten zouden zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

Sjaen, ik kan zoals je je nu uitdrukt, niet op jou reageren.

----------


## sjaen

> Sjaen, ik kan zoals je je nu uitdrukt, niet op jou reageren.


Begrijpelijk!

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik heb niet gezegd dat Naam en Armadillo bezeten zijn, dat heb jij beweerd. Je suggereerde zelfs een virtuele uitdrijving. Dus kom niet aan met een wedervraag, als ik jou vraag waarom Naam en Armadillo bezeten zouden zijn.



Klopt, ik beweer dat. Probeer jij maar eens het tegendeel te bewijzen. Gaat je nooit lukken!

----------


## Snowwhite

> Klopt, ik beweer dat. Probeer jij maar eens het tegendeel te bewijzen. Gaat je nooit lukken!


Ik vraag jou waarom je dat beweert. Waarom zijn Armadillo en Naam bezeten volgens jou? En in het verlengde daarvan, is soennitische Snowwhite dan ook bezeten?

Hashim al-Bahrani states in his exegesis Al-Burhan that Maitham b. Yahya reported that Jafar b. Muhammad said: No newborn is born except that a devil is in his company. Once the devil knows that the newborn is a Shiite the newborn would be protected from that devil. If he is not a Shiite the devil will put his finger in the childs anus and that child will become a hermaphrodite, and a natural sinner at which point the baby will cry upon exiting the womb of his mother.

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik vraag jou waarom je dat beweert. Waarom zijn Armadillo en Naam bezeten volgens jou?


Waar is jouw bewijs dat die twee niet bezeten zijn.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Waar is jouw bewijs dat die twee niet bezeten zijn.


De beweerder dient met zijn bewijzen te komen, niet omgekeerd.

----------


## Joesoef

> De beweerder dient met zijn bewijzen te komen, niet omgekeerd.



Welke bewijzen wil je zien?

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Welke bewijzen wil je zien?


Ik stel alleen een principe aan de kaak, van dat de beweerder van iets, met de bewijzen over tafel moet komen. Verder bemoei ik me er niet mee. Maar zeg zo langs de zijlijn wel dat het moeilijk is om via de dsl kabel te zien of iemand bezeten is of niet  :lachu:

----------


## naam

> Ik stel alleen een principe aan de kaak, van dat de beweerder van iets, met de bewijzen over tafel moet komen. Verder bemoei ik me er niet mee. Maar zeg zo langs de zijlijn wel dat het moeilijk is om via de dsl kabel te zien of iemand bezeten is of niet


Ik heb echt het idee dat clinten van de stichting Delta hier aan het prikken zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef




> Waar is jouw bewijs dat die twee niet bezeten zijn.


Ik heb niet gezegd dat Naam en Armadillo bezeten zijn, dat heb jij beweerd. Waarom doe je dat? Stel je komt ergens in een gezelschap, bijvoorbeeld op school, ga je dan ook in de klas staan uitkramen dat Jantje, Pietje en Klaasje bezeten zijn en dan vervolgens aan iemand vragen, dat hij dat moet bewijzen, terwijl deze Jantje, Pietje en Klaasje niet eens kent, noch iets over hun toestand beweerd heeft?

Verder vraag ik me nog steeds af, waarom je wel in engelen gelooft en niet in de djinn en het bestaan van een djinn wel wetenschappelijk aangetoond moet worden volgens jou (1) en het bestaan van engelen niet (2), en wat voor een wetenschappelijk onderzoek er is dat engelen langs de deur gaan waar zich een hond bevindt (3).

1) Geplaatst door Joesoef

4 mei 2009, 13:04




> Er is geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs, nog uit het westen nog uit islamitische landen, dat Jinns 'bestaan'.
> Of wel?


2) Geplaatst door Joesoef

11 juli 2004, 11:39




> Engelen zijn een afgezand van God, zij weten wat zij krijgen ingefluisterd.


3) Geplaatst door Joesoef

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


Kun jij mij dat uitleggen Joesoef? Waarom moet het bestaan van de djinn wel wetenschappelijk aangetoond worden en het bestaan van engelen niet?

----------


## naam

> @Joesoef
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb niet gezegd dat Naam en Armadillo bezeten zijn, dat heb jij beweerd. Waarom doe je dat? Stel je komt ergens in een gezelschap, bijvoorbeeld op school, ga je dan ook in de klas staan uitkramen dat Jantje, Pietje en Klaasje bezeten zijn en dan vervolgens aan iemand vragen, dat hij dat moet bewijzen, terwijl deze Jantje, Pietje en Klaasje niet eens kent, noch iets over hun toestand beweerd heeft?
> 
> Verder vraag ik me nog steeds af, waarom je wel in engelen gelooft en niet in de djinn en het bestaan van een djinn wel wetenschappelijk aangetoond moet worden volgens jou (1) en het bestaan van engelen niet (2), en wat voor een wetenschappelijk onderzoek er is dat engelen langs de deur gaan waar zich een hond bevindt (3).
> 
> 1) Geplaatst door Joesoef
> ...


Daarom werken honden ook zo goed tegen inbraken.  :wijs: 
Wat is er toch veel rampspoed bij mensen die honden hebben.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Joesoef

> @Joesoef
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb niet gezegd dat Naam en Armadillo bezeten zijn, dat heb jij beweerd.



Ze proberen jou te bekeren.

----------


## naam

> Ze proberen jou te bekeren.


In haar oor te fluisteren.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg hoe gaat de tovenaar te werk?

De eerste twee methoden hebben we al besproken:

1 _The method of oath,_ waarbij wierook gebrand wordt en in een staat van onreinheid (of vieze kleren) spreuken worden geuit die shirk bevatten zoals het prijzen van de djinn of het vragen om zijn hulp. 

2 _The Method Of Sacrifice,_ waarbij een dier wordt geofferd om de djinn te plezieren. Soms wordt het bloed van het dier op de patient gesmeerd.

Method Three
(The Method Of Degradation)

This method is popularly known among the magicians as the method of degradation. Under the command of the magician is a group of shaitaans whom obey him and carry out his orders for he is the worst of the magicians in disbelief and apostasy (may the curse of Allah be upon him).

The method comprises of the following:

 The magician (may the perpetual curse of Allah befall him) attaches the book of Holy Qur'aan to his feet, much like a shoe, and enters the toilet hymning chants of disbelief. He then comes out and sits in his room and commands the Jinn to do his tasks.

 The Jinn is very prompt in servicing the magician and is of utmost obedience to him. This is due to the great disbelief of the magician so much so that he becomes a kin of the Jinns and shaitaans. Unfortunately, he handed himself a great loss (may the curse of the Lord of the worlds be upon him).

Method Four
(The Method Of Impurity)

In this method, the cursed magician writes the verses of the Qur'aan with menstrua! blood or with other impurities and beckons the Jinn with chants that comprise shirk. The Jinn appears and he orders it to do the tasks he desires. The disbelief in this method is clear as it involves mockery. Mocking a chapter or even a verse is tantamount to great disbelief let alone writing verses with impurity. We seek protection of Allah from such betrayal and ask that He make firm our hearts with strong faith. We ask Allah that he make us die as true Muslims, gathering us amongst the best of mankind!

Uit How the witches call shaytan, sheikh Abdu Salam Bali.

Een saher (tovenaar) kan dus de meest oneerbiedige zaken doen met de Koran, teneinde de djinn te plezieren terwijl hij zich tegelijkertijd voor de buitenwereld vroom voor kan doen. Daarom is het ook zo belangrijk om het verschil te weten tussen een raqi (gebedsgenezer) en een magier. Sihr met sihr bestrijden is haram. 

Andere voorbeelden van het gebruiken van (onreine) lichamelijke vloeistoffen kunnen we vinden in vama marga, wat sanskriet is voor _the left hand path_, waarbij het breken van taboes zou leiden tot potentere magie. Zie bijvoorbeeld de aghories. Aghories drinken bloed, urine, wijn, eten ontlasting en vlees o.a. voor magische doeleinden.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_rJu_20Aps"]YouTube- Aghori 3/6[/ame]

----------


## sjaen

> Vervolg hoe gaat de tovenaar te werk?
> 
> (may the curse of the Lord of the worlds be upon him)


diezelfde Lord die ook die djinn heeft geschapen....
Ik bedoel maar....... :gniffel:

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

Kende je deze al snow?

http://www.uitdrijven.nl

Wa salam

----------


## Snowwhite

@Sjaen,

De djinns en de mensen hebben een vrije wil, de engelen niet. 

Niet alle djinns zijn kwade geesten of demonen. Dat is hun eigen vrije keuze. 

In de koran staat:

_72:14 En er zijn onder ons Moslims en er zijn onder ons die van de rechte weg zijn afgeweken. En zij die zich onderwerpen - hebben de rechte weg gezocht._

Ook mensen hebben de keuze tussen goed en kwaad. In het geval van de magier, die sluit welbewust een verbond met een djinn, om bepaalde krachten, te krijgen. Vergelijk met mensen die een pact met de duivel sluiten om beroemd, rijk, geleerd of machtig te worden.

Het is dus niet zo, dat de magier, een _onschuldig klein zusje_ is, wat verleid wordt door een grote broer.

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe 3aleikoem,




> Kende je deze al snow?
> 
> http://www.uitdrijven.nl
> 
> Wa salam


Nee die website ken ik niet, ga gelijk even een kijkje nemen. Barakallahoefiek.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Assalamoe 3aleikoem,
> 
> 
> 
> Nee die website ken ik niet, ga gelijk even een kijkje nemen. Barakallahoefiek.


Wa 'alaykum salam,

Wa fiki barakAllah.

Wa salam

----------


## sjaen

> @Sjaen,
> 
> De djinns en de mensen hebben een vrije wil, de engelen niet. 
> 
> Niet alle djinns zijn kwade geesten of demonen. Dat is hun eigen vrije keuze. 
> 
> In de koran staat:
> 
> _72:14 En er zijn onder ons Moslims en er zijn onder ons die van de rechte weg zijn afgeweken. En zij die zich onderwerpen - hebben de rechte weg gezocht._
> ...


georkestreerd door de "Lord" himself, wright.

----------


## Snowwhite

> georkestreerd door de "Lord" himself, wright.


In de Koran staat:

_36:60 Gelastte Ik u niet, o gij kinderen van Adam, dat gij Satan niet zoudt dienen, daar hij een openlijke vijand van u is_ 

De magier heeft een vrije wil.

De magier heeft de keuze tussen goed en kwaad

De magier sluit welbewust een verbond met een djinn.

----------


## sjaen

> In de Koran staat:
> 
> _36:60 Gelastte Ik u niet, o gij kinderen van Adam, dat gij Satan niet zoudt dienen, daar hij een openlijke vijand van u is_ 
> 
> De magier heeft een vrije wil.
> 
> De magier heeft de keuze tussen goed en kwaad
> 
> De magier sluit welbewust een verbond met een djinn.


Hoe ontstaat het kontakt tussen die magier en de djinn, sms, e-mail, hoe gaat dat?

----------


## zwart :::

> Hoe ontstaat het kontakt tussen die magier en de djinn, sms, e-mail, hoe gaat dat?


Per postduif; nou goed.

Er zijn verschillende methoden in het maken van contact. De meest bekende methode is het trommelritueel waarmee de Sjamaan in trance raakt en daardoor ontvankelijk wordt voor geesten.

----------


## Abu_Hurayrah

> Hoe ontstaat het kontakt tussen die magier en de djinn, sms, e-mail, hoe gaat dat?


http://forums.maroc.nl/showthread.php?t=33323

----------


## Armadillo

En als de spoken erachter komen dat ze voor kraaltjes en spiegeltjes werken - wat dan? Ik bedoel wat is dat nou voor 'betaling', een ritueel  :cheefbek: 

Volgens mij bedoelt Joesoef dat iedereen wel kan beweren dat hijzelf, of een ander bezeten is. Er is namelijk nooit _meer_ 'bewijs' dat 'horen zeggen'. 

(Ik ben er weer)

----------


## Armadillo

> accepteer je van hem ook niet zijn bekering?


Ik weet niet zo goed wat je hiermee bedoelt. Je kunt voor kennisgeving aannemen dat iemand iets gelooft. Of je kunt bepaalde zaken als feiten accepteren dan wel verwerpen.

Elders op het forum wordt geprikt over meerwaardige logica. Je verwart twijfel met 'niet weten'. Weet je wat de gemiddelde vliegsnelheid is van een zwaluw? Twijfel je erover? 




> Indien je erkent dat God bestaat en dat God leiding heeft gestuurd, middels profeten, blijft er de keuze staan welke doctrine je gaat volgen


Nee, zoals je zelf verteld hebt, heb jij voor een bepaalde doctrine gekozen en leid je daar andere dingen uit af: Jinns, heksen, hoofddoeken. 'Erkennen dat God bestaat' en profeten uitzendt is een *gevolg* van jouw doctrine, het gaat er niet aan vooraf. 



> Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is, dat indien je alles zou moeten weten van de wetenschap plus nog alle religies (boeken) zou moeten hebben bestudeerd, voordat je eindelijk wat mag gaan aanhangen, wat bij een gewone wetenschapper al niet het geval is, of theoloog


Hier - je hebt het over alle religies en over boeken. Zat religies die geen boeken hebben. De meerderheid waarschijnlijk. Daarnaast, aangenomen dat goden bestaan, waarom zou je ervan uit gaan dat de mensheid al een religie uitgevonden heeft die goden correct beschrijft? Het zou natuurlijk prima kunnen zijn dat er 1 god is, en dat geen enkele van de de bestaande religies ook maar iets van deze god begrepen heeft. 

De discussie met Pas en die met mij gaan eigenlijk over hetzelfde, wat kun je voor waar aannemen. Een wetenschapper gaat niet in een religie-boek opzoeken hoe een octopusoog in elkaar zit. Hetzlefde geldt voor jou, je hoopt dat door een religie te kiezen al je vragen zijn beantwoord maar ook jij gaat niet in de Koran opzoeken hoe laat de trein gaat. Want ik neem aan dat je dan wel in staat bent om logisch en rationeel te redeneren als je een uitstapje plant?

Dat je hard je best moet doen om niet na te denken als het over geloof gaat blijkt uit jouw antwoord op Pas' citaat van Paine:



> No one will deny or dispute the power of the Almighty to make such a communication, if he pleases. But admitting, for the sake of a case, that something has been revealed to a certain person, and not revealed to any other person, it is revelation to that person only. When he tells it to a second person, a second to a third, a third to a fourth, and so on, it ceases to be a revelation to all those persons. It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it.


Je reageert niet op dit argument maar begint te vertellen dat jij vind dat Paine geen muzieksmaak had en altijd lelijke sokken droeg. Maar je gaat niet in op het argument.

Hetzelfde deed je met het Jinn verhaal. Je verwijt mij dat ik al die waarnemingen uit al die culturen verwerp terwijl jouw eigen theorie hetzelfde doet. Jij gelooft ook niet dat Erzulie Dantor bestaat, of Tikoloshe. En als argument heb je wat overeenkomsten gevonden in bovennatuurlijk geloof bij verwante culturen (christendom-islam, hindoeisme-islam). Een beetje alsof je beweert dat alle fruit een peer is. Ik vraag hoe het zit met sinasappels en jij zegt dat die ook bij de groenteboer te koop zijn, dus moeten dat ook peren zijn. 

Natuurlijk - ik geloof ook niet dat Erzulie Dantor of Tikoloshe bestaan. Ik denk dat voor sommige waarnemingen die aan bovennatuurlijke krachten worden toegeschreven een niet-bovennatuurlijke verklaring bestaat. En dat andere eigenlijk illusies zijn.
Jij denkt dat ze allemaal te verklaren zijn met Allah's Jinns maar een feit blijft dat je dan het merendeel ervan zonder verder verklaring ontkent. Want alleen moslims krijgen ooit te maken met Jinns - al die andere overtuigingen hebben hun eigen spoken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Armadillo,




> En als de spoken erachter komen dat ze voor kraaltjes en spiegeltjes werken - wat dan? Ik bedoel wat is dat nou voor 'betaling', een ritueel


Als een ritueel ten behoeve van een djinn wordt uitgevoerd is dat afgoderij/shirk. Dat is precies wat de demonen willen: het afleiden en misleiden van de mensheid van het rechte pad = monotheisme.




> Volgens mij bedoelt Joesoef


Per definitie weet je nooit wat Joesoef bedoelt. Taqiyah (liegen) behoort namelijk tot zijn sjiietische geloof. Een sjiiet kan zich jarenlang voordoen als soenniet en zelfs soennitische standpunten verkondigen, zonder dat hij dat meent, of zich 'modern' en 'verlicht' opstellen.

Al-Kulaini mentioned in his book Usool al-Kafi: Abu Abdullah said, O Abu Umar, 9/10ths of the faith is in Tuqyah. He who has no Tuqyah has no faith! Tuqyah is to be used in every part of the faith except in alcohol and wiping over the socks. Al-Kulaini also reported that Abu Abdullah said: Fear for your Deen, hide it away with Tuqyah! The one who has no Tuqyah has no faith. 




> dat iedereen wel kan beweren dat hijzelf, of een ander bezeten is. Er is namelijk nooit meer 'bewijs' dat 'horen zeggen'.


Niemand heeft hier beweerd dat Naam en jij bezeten zijn behalve Joesoef, je kunt niet zomaar iemand als bezeten labelen . 

Dat er nooit meer bewijs is dan _van horen zeggen_ is niet waar, want mensen zijn zelf getuige dat een ander bezeten is. Zo kan de bezetene bijvoorbeeld met een stem gaan praten van het andere geslacht of plotseling vloeiend in een andere onbekende taal praten. Een teken van bezetenheid is als er duidelijk heftige reacties te bespeuren zijn bij het horen van koran of de adhaan (oproep tot het gebed). 

De eerste twee minuten gebeurt er nog niet zoveel, maar daarna . kijk zelf maar.

[ame="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1218931/shocking_jin_ghost_video_exorcism_in_islam"]SHOCKING JIN GHOST VIDEO!!!!!! Exorcism in ISLAM!!!!!!!! - Video[/ame]




> (Ik ben er weer)


Ja ik dacht al waar zit je nou! 






> Ik weet niet zo goed wat je hiermee bedoelt.


Er speelt een oude antieke kwestie dat Pas mijn overtuiging niet accepteert. 




> Je kunt voor kennisgeving aannemen dat iemand iets gelooft. Of je kunt bepaalde zaken als feiten accepteren dan wel verwerpen.


Je hoeft het inderdaad niet met iemands overtuiging eens te zijn om dat voor kennisgeving aan te nemen.




> Elders op het forum wordt geprikt over meerwaardige logica. Je verwart twijfel met 'niet weten'. Weet je wat de gemiddelde vliegsnelheid is van een zwaluw? Twijfel je erover?


Het gesprek tussen Pas en mij, ging over twijfelen: 

_Carrier heeft daar een duidelijke mening over: Doubt (twijfel) is het hoogste principe, wat je ook gelooft het kan later fout blijken._




> Nee, zoals je zelf verteld hebt, heb jij voor een bepaalde doctrine gekozen en leid je daar andere dingen uit af: Jinns, heksen, hoofddoeken. 'Erkennen dat God bestaat' en profeten uitzendt is een *gevolg* van jouw doctrine, het gaat er niet aan vooraf.


Maar waarom kies je voor een bepaald geloof of waarom hang je een bepaald geloof aan? Allereerst omdat je erkent dat God bestaat.

Het bestaan van djinns en heksen wordt bevestigd door onze boeken, en inderdaad je gelooft in het bestaan van de djinn omdat Allah dat zegt, maar ook omdat dit blijkt uit de ervaringen van mensen door de eeuwen heen. De halve wereld gelooft in het bestaan van djinns of demonen, daar hoef je geen moslim voor te zijn. 




> Hier - je hebt het over alle religies en over boeken. Zat religies die geen boeken hebben. De meerderheid waarschijnlijk. Daarnaast, aangenomen dat goden bestaan, waarom zou je ervan uit gaan dat de mensheid al een religie uitgevonden heeft die goden correct beschrijft? Het zou natuurlijk prima kunnen zijn dat er 1 god is, en dat geen enkele van de de bestaande religies ook maar iets van deze god begrepen heeft.


Je reageert hier op iets anders dan wat ik geschreven heb. 

De ware religie moet universeel zijn, in het heden en in het verleden. Het is niet logisch dat de ware religie specifiek is voor bepaalde mensen of bepaalde streken of voor een bepaalde tijd. 
God heeft door de eeuwen heen profeten en boodschappers gezonden, met dezelfde boodschap, de eerste profeet was tevens de eerste mens: Adam vrede zij met hem. Alle profeten en boodschappers predikten het monotheisme/de islam.




> De discussie met Pas en die met mij gaan eigenlijk over hetzelfde, wat kun je voor waar aannemen. Een wetenschapper gaat niet in een religie-boek opzoeken hoe een octopusoog in elkaar zit.


Nee, een moslim ook niet.




> Hetzlefde geldt voor jou, je hoopt dat door een religie te kiezen al je vragen zijn beantwoord maar ook jij gaat niet in de Koran opzoeken hoe laat de trein gaat.


Nee.




> Want ik neem aan dat je dan wel in staat bent om logisch en rationeel te redeneren als je een uitstapje plant?


Ja.




> Dat je hard je best moet doen om niet na te denken als het over geloof gaat blijkt uit jouw antwoord op Pas' citaat van Paine:


_No one will deny or dispute the power of the Almighty to make such a communication, if he pleases. But admitting, for the sake of a case, that something has been revealed to a certain person, and not revealed to any other person, it is revelation to that person only. When he tells it to a second person, a second to a third, a third to a fourth, and so on, it ceases to be a revelation to all those persons. It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it._




> Je reageert niet op dit argument maar begint te vertellen dat jij vind dat Paine geen muzieksmaak had en altijd lelijke sokken droeg. Maar je gaat niet in op het argument.


Ik schreef:

_Het verschil met de koran is echter, dat er maar 1 koran is en geen 4 versies en deze letterlijk, woord voor woord, uit het hoofd is geleerd door diverse metgezellen en tevens vrouwen zoals Aysha, Hafsa en Oem Salama, moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn. Ook gebood de profeet vzmh na een openbaring o.a. Zaid bin Thabit deze op te schrijven. Maar zoals Paine zegt, je hebt natuurlijk altijd de keuze om iets wel of niet te geloven._

Zodra er een openbaring kwam, werd dit dus direkt uit het hoofd geleerd en/of opgeschreven. 

Verder gaat 'the age of reason' vrijwel uitsluitend over de bijbel. Het hele betoog van Paine is daarop gebaseerd en niet op de koran. Ik heb zelfs gezegd dat ik het met sommige dingen eens ben, je opmerking dat Paine altijd lelijke sokken droeg snap ik derhalve niet. De islam omschrijft hij als "de Turkse kerk" en komt niet of nauwelijks aan bod.




> Hetzelfde deed je met het Jinn verhaal. Je verwijt mij dat ik al die waarnemingen uit al die culturen verwerp terwijl jouw eigen theorie hetzelfde doet. Jij gelooft ook niet dat Erzulie Dantor bestaat, of Tikoloshe. En als argument heb je wat overeenkomsten gevonden in bovennatuurlijk geloof bij verwante culturen (christendom-islam, hindoeisme-islam). Een beetje alsof je beweert dat alle fruit een peer is. Ik vraag hoe het zit met sinasappels en jij zegt dat die ook bij de groenteboer te koop zijn, dus moeten dat ook peren zijn.


Stel je voor dat je houten blokken hebt. Je kunt deze met verf op oliebasis in allerlei kleuren verven. Roze, rood, oranje, blauw, paars, turquoise etc. Maar welke kleur je ook geeft, het blijven houten blokken.

Zo is het ook met de djinn. Een van de eigenschappen van de djinn is dat ze verschillende vormen kunnen aannemen. Het is dus mogelijk dat ook de Tikoloshe legende handelt over de djinn, wa Allahoe 3alem. Soms kunnen bepaalde verhalen ook sterk overdreven worden en een eigen leven gaan leiden.........

Incubi, succubi, preta's, Loa, demonen, klopgeesten zijn allemaal djinns, djinns en nog eens djinns. 




> Natuurlijk - ik geloof ook niet dat Erzulie Dantor of Tikoloshe bestaan. Ik denk dat voor sommige waarnemingen die aan bovennatuurlijke krachten worden toegeschreven een niet-bovennatuurlijke verklaring bestaat. En dat andere eigenlijk illusies zijn.


Er zijn anders genoeg mensen die zelf een incubus of succubus actief oproepen (luciferian tantra sex magick), hoe verklaar je dat dan? Zit dat ook allemaal in hun hoofd? 




> Jij denkt dat ze allemaal te verklaren zijn met Allah's Jinns


Ja.




> maar een feit blijft dat je dan het merendeel ervan zonder verder verklaring ontkent. Want alleen moslims krijgen ooit te maken met Jinns - al die andere overtuigingen hebben hun eigen spoken.


Jij gelooft toch ook dat hindoes uit India mensen zijn net als atheistische Nederlanders? Dat terwijl hindoes geloven dat ze gereincarneerd zijn en worden. Anderen geloven weer dat alles ophoudt met de dood. Mensen zijn mensen ongeacht hun perceptie/geloof.

Zo zijn djinns ook djinns. Het doet er niet toe wat voor een 'demonologie' je aanhangt of in welke verschijningsvorm de djinn komt. Een huilend Maria beeld is net zo goed het werk van de djinn als een Ganesh beeld dat melk drinkt.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

> Hoe ontstaat het kontakt tussen die magier en de djinn, sms, e-mail, hoe gaat dat?


Soms wordt een pact getekent met bloed.

Verder zie bijvoorbeeld de aghories. Aghories drinken bloed, urine, wijn, eten ontlasting en vlees o.a. voor magische doeleinden. Het breken van taboes zou leiden tot potentere magie......

Strictly not for the weak hearts: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2K5aiB70EU&feature=related"]YouTube- Hijolly com MAN EATERS OF KASI STRICTLY NOT 4 THE WEAK HEARTS[/ame]

----------


## Joesoef

> Per definitie weet je nooit wat Joesoef bedoelt. Taqiyah (liegen) behoort namelijk tot zijn sjiietische geloof. Een sjiiet kan zich jarenlang voordoen als soenniet en zelfs soennitische standpunten verkondigen, zonder dat hij dat meent, of zich 'modern' en 'verlicht' opstellen.



Sneeuwwitje, altijd de vriendelijkheid zelve.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Sneeuwwitje, altijd de vriendelijkheid zelve.


_Narrated Abu Said: 

The Prophet said, "Do not abuse my companions for if any one of you spent gold equal to Uhud (in Allah's Cause) it would not be equal to a Mud or even a half Mud spent by one of them."_




> En ik eis rehabilitatie.


16 juli 2002, 16:23




> Dat jullie hadiths *perverselingen* wat missen kan ik wel geloven.


15 juli 2002, 15:59




> Aangezien ik niet geloof in de sprookjes van de *"metgezwellen"* kan ik de profeet nooit beledigen, hooguit hem vrijplijten van dit soort onzin.


3 juni 2009, 12:08




> Zowel Ridouan, Muhammed ibn Adam en Mohammed Amin zijn van het type bekeerling *'verschroeide aarde'*, er is niet gezelligs aan dit soort mensen, aanhangers van de meest perverse hadiths.


*Plaats eerst een rectificatie, voordat je met je vingertje naar een ander wijst.*

Ik heb mijn geloof en jij de jouwe, maar jij hebt geen manieren om naar een soennitisch forum te gaan om de metgezellen van de profeet vzmh uit te schelden.

----------


## Joesoef

> *Plaats eerst een rectificatie, voordat je met je vingertje naar een ander wijst.*
> 
> Ik heb mijn geloof en jij de jouwe, maar jij hebt geen manieren om naar een soennitisch forum te gaan om de metgezellen van de profeet vzmh uit te schelden.



Oh, op die fiets. Dus op het moment dat ik mijn mening geef mag jij mij beschuldigen van liegen. Vervolgens moet ik vanwege het geven van mijn mening ook nog eens excuses aan gaan bieden.

Wat jij ook nog eens doet is alles hopeloos uit zijn verband trekken door quotes te knippen en te plakken. Hetgeen jij zo bij elkaar plakt is niet mijn mening, het is jouw interpretatie van wat ik wel niet zou denken.

Niet dat het tot je door zal dringen maar jouw psychose staat een heldere kijk op je medemens in de weg.

----------


## Armadillo

> Ja ik dacht al waar zit je nou!


Dankjewel! De hele tijd mensen om me heen waar ik het mee eens ben pfft! 




> Maar waarom kies je voor een bepaald geloof of waarom hang je een bepaald geloof aan? Allereerst omdat je erkent dat God bestaat.
> 
> De ware religie moet universeel zijn, in het heden en in het verleden. Het is niet logisch dat de ware religie specifiek is voor bepaalde mensen of bepaalde streken of voor een bepaalde tijd.


Zodra je vindt dat er 1 god is en niet meer heb je al een schifting uit de beschikbare godsdiensten gemaakt. 

Waarom zou dat onlogisch zijn? Het zou toch best kunnen dat er meerdere goden zijn of groepen goden die onderling de wereldbevolking verdeeld hebben. Of dat het God niks kan schelen wat mensen doen. Of dat God verschillende plannen heeft voor verschillende groepen mensen. Jij gelooft toch dat jouw God wil dat mensen verschillende 'regels' volgen afhankelijk van hun geslachtsorganen? 




> Zo is het ook met de djinn. Een van de eigenschappen van de djinn is dat ze verschillende vormen kunnen aannemen. Het is dus mogelijk dat ook de Tikoloshe legende handelt over de djinn,


Nee - als je vol wilt houden dat de Islamitische demologie alle andere demonologien kan vervangen moet je verklaren hoe het komt dat volgens jouw ideologie Jinns geboren worden en sterven maar dat de Loa niet sterven of ouder worden. Je moet kunnen verklaren hoe het kan dat Tikoloshe maar blijft leven. Uberhaubt dat individuele geesten lijken te bestaan zolang er nog mensen zijn die ering geloven.

Je moet kunnen verklaren hoe het kan dat de Loa specifieke rituelen hebben zonder dat er een koran voor bevuild moet worden en dat de priesters juist niet onrein mogen zijn. Dit is niet te rijmen met Jinns. 

Die Indiers in dat filmpje eren een oppergod - niet een stel geesten. 

Het valt me op, ik hou van fictie maar hoe meer ik lees over geloof hoe bizarder ik het vind. Dat filmpje met die indiers, jouw uitleg over Jinns, het kan zo in boekvorm naar de Fantasy afdeling. En dan zou het waarschijnlijk nog als ongeloofwaardig worden beschouwd.
(In Consider Phlebas van Iain Banks komt een sekte voor die precies hetzelfde doet als die Aghori. Maar daar wordt dan nog wel een plausibele verklaring voor gegeven.)

----------


## Snowwhite

@Joesoef




> Oh, op die fiets. Dus op het moment dat ik mijn mening geef mag jij mij beschuldigen van liegen. Vervolgens moet ik vanwege het geven van mijn mening ook nog eens excuses aan gaan bieden.


De citaten van jou heb ik geplaatst als reactie op jouw cynisme: _Sneeuwwitje, altijd de vriendelijkheid zelve._ Ik zou zeggen kijk eerst eens naar jezelf. 

Misschien kun je je eindelijk aan je eerder voorgestelde 'wapenstilstand' houden:

Geplaatst op 5 september 2008, 22:16




> Ik laat je verder met rust en zal niet meer op je ingaan. Het ga je goed.


Het probleem met jou is, dat je het niet kan laten om op mij te reageren.

Maar mocht dit nu wel het geval zijn, knik dan met je hoofd en reageer niet meer op mij, dan reageer ik ook niet meer op jou en doe ik aan conflict vermijding. Lees dan het vervolg aan jou ook niet meer.

----------


## Snowwhite

Vervolg Joesoef, indien geen 'wapenstilstand'.




> Wat jij ook nog eens doet is alles hopeloos uit zijn verband trekken door quotes te knippen en te plakken. Hetgeen jij zo bij elkaar plakt is niet mijn mening, het is jouw interpretatie van wat ik wel niet zou denken.


Dat is wel degelijk jouw mening. 

Jij schreef:




> Zo een djinn is natuurlijk een fantastische uitvinding *in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.* Je geeft de schuld aan een djinn.


De helft van de wereld komt dus uit een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid. Iemand die in het bestaan van demonen gelooft is onwetende in tegenstelling tot onze 'verlichte' zich modern voordoende pillendokter Joesoef. Laten we even markeren, dat je met deze onbeschofte denigrerende opmerking niet onder doet voor het gebash van Naam, dat iemand die in het bestaan van de djinn gelooft uit de middeleeuwen komt. 

Vervolgens spreek ik jou daar op aan. Ik schreef:




> 1 Snowwhite gelooft in het bestaan van de djinn en in het bestaan van epileptische bezetendheid.
> 
> 2 Snowwhite is (voor een groot deel) Nederlandse.
> 
> 3 Joesoef stelt dat de djinn een fantastische uitvinding is in een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid.
> 
> Uit dit alles volgt dus dat de Nederlandse cultuur een cultuur van schaamte en onwetendheid is, aldus Joesoef.


Daarop reageerde jij met:




> In deze bedoel ik met cultuur *de interpretatie en het opvolgen van de hadits* zoals de 1e en (deels 2e) generatie moslims dat doet. Dus niet Nederlanders omdat jij een autochtone Nederlander bent, zoek het niet in ras, land of nationaliteit maar hetgeen je bind met een groep.


Met andere woorden, SOENNIETEN leven in een cultuur van onwetendheid en taboes.

Het is dus helemaal geen kwestie van uit zijn verband rukken, knippen en plakken, of mijn interpretatie wat jij wel zou denken. Dit is jouw mening. Je komt hier schelden op soennieten, en tevens maak je bekeerlingen uit voor 'verschroeide aarde', waarbij je niet onder doet voor het gebash van Iznogoodh dat alle bekeerlingen 'labiel' zijn.

Je 'eist rehabilitatie' maar je weigert na herhaaldelijk verzoek om een rectificatie te plaatsen. Al zou je alleen al toegeven dat je te ver bent gegaan. 




> Niet dat het tot je door zal dringen maar jouw psychose staat een heldere kijk op je medemens in de weg.


I can see crystal clear. 

Jij bent gewoon van de pot afgerukt om naar een overwegend soennitisch marokkaans forum te gaan om daar te komen bashen. Je hebt geen manieren.

----------


## Joesoef

> Vervolg Joesoef, indien geen 'wapenstilstand'



 :zwaai:

----------


## Snowwhite

@Sjaen

Kontakt krijgen/maken met de djinn kan op verschillende wijze. We hebben hier onder andere het sjamanisme besproken, (danger of) chi, tantra (aghories) en het ouija bord.

Sommigen maken een pact met een djinn.

Volgens (Christelijke) Doreen Irvine, een ex-heks, had zij met een mengsel van het bloed van een haan en het bloed van haar een pact op perkament getekend, dat ze de duivel zou dienen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Armadillo,




> Zodra je vindt dat er 1 god is en niet meer heb je al een schifting uit de beschikbare godsdiensten gemaakt.
> Waarom zou dat onlogisch zijn? Het zou toch best kunnen dat er meerdere goden zijn of groepen goden die onderling de wereldbevolking verdeeld hebben.


Nee, er is maar 1 God. God is Almachtig en Perfekt. God heeft de schepping geschapen. Hij bestuurt het hele heelal. Hij houdt alles in stand en onderhoudt alles. Zonder Hem zou niets bestaan. Omdat Hij alles geschapen heeft, heeft Hij Zijn schepping niet nodig. Hij is Onafhankelijk. Niets gebeurt er, behalve als Hij dit wil. 

In de Koran staat:

_7:54 Aan Hem behoort waarlijk de schepping en het bevel, gezegend zij God, de Heer der Werelden._

Indien er 2 goden zouden zijn, dan deelt God dus Zijn Heerschappij met een andere 'God' en derhalve is Hij dan niet Almachtig. Iedere God zou controle hebben over Zijn eigen schepping en er zou geen orde in het universum zijn.

In de koran staat:

_21:22 Indien er naast Allah andere Goden waren in (de hemel en op aarde) zouden dezen voorzeker tot chaos zijn vervallen. Verheven is Allah, de Heer van de Troon, boven hetgeen zij zeggen._

Indien de ene God iets zou willen verplaatsen in het universum en de andere God niet, dan zal 1 God winnen en de andere verliezen. Of het object wordt verplaatst of niet. God is Almachtig, en Perfekt, en kan derhalve nooit verliezen. 

In de koran staat:

_23:91 Allah heeft zich geen zoon genomen, noch is er enige God naast Hem, anders zou elke God hetgeen Hij schiep, voor zich houden, en sommigen hunner zouden zeker anderen hebben overwonnen. Verheven is Allah boven al hetgeen zij beweren._




> Of dat het God niks kan schelen wat mensen doen.


_2:222 Allah bemint hen, die zich tot Hem wenden en zich rein houden.

3:146 En Allah heeft de geduldigen lief.

3:159 Voorzeker, Allah heeft degenen lief die vertrouwen in Hem hebben.

5:13 Voorzeker, Allah heeft degenen, die goeddoen, lief.

5:42 Voorzeker, Allah heeft de rechtvaardigen lief.

9:4 Voorzeker, Allah heeft de godvruchtigen lief._

God heeft Perfekte Eigenschappen. God, de Schepper kan niet het universum hebben geschapen zonder doel. God is Alwijs en Alwetend. 

_75:36 Denkt de mens dat hij zonder doel zal worden gelaten?_

Waarom heeft God ons geschapen?

_51:56 En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen._

Als God het niks zou kunnen schelen wat mensen doen, dan zou God 'zomaar' de mensen hebben geschapen en dan zou Hij geen profeten hebben gezonden. Je kunt alleen maar zoiets denken, indien je gelooft dat wij mensen zijn geevolueerd, i.p.v. gecreeerd. Bij evolutie (toeval) van eencelligen tot mens (over miljarden jaren tijdsbestek), is er namelijk geen doel waarom de mens geevolueerd is, terwijl creatie (opzet), direkt de vraag oproept met welk doel God (die Perfekt is) Adam vzmh heeft geschapen in Zijn Wijsheid. Een voorbeeld van creationistisch denken versus darwinistisch denken...............




> Of dat God verschillende plannen heeft voor verschillende groepen mensen.


Indien je denkt dat religie verzonnen is door of afkomstig is van mensen, dan geloof je ook dat deze (religie) gevormd is door de denkwereld en cultuur van die bepaalde groep mensen, in die tijd en plaats. Er zijn dan verschillende 'plannen' voor verschillende groepen mensen. Diverse filosofen menen dat religie cultureel bepaald is.

Indien je echter denkt dat religie afkomstig is van God, dan zal deze (religie) gevormd worden door de ene ware God, en derhalve universeel en eeuwig zijn. One God, one religion. 

Wederom een voorbeeld van creationistisch denken versus Darwinistisch denken. 

Vanuit een Darwinistisch standpunt, evolueert de mens, dus heeft de mens per tijd/groep/cultuur een andere set van normen en waarden. De mens evolueert door, dus in deze moderne tijd, zouden andere regels moeten gelden dan 14 eeuwen geleden.

Vanuit creationistisch standpunt is de mens door de eeuwen heen niet noemenswaardig veranderd, de mens is immers niet geevolueerd maar gecreerd. Derhalve is er maar 1 religie, vanaf de eerste mens Adam tot aan het heden. Het appelleert niet aan mijn logica, dat een blanke Europeaan 'beter' zou zijn dan een zwarte Afrikaan, of dat een Afrikaan andere religieuze verplichtingen zou moeten hebben dan een Europeaan, of dat men in de middeleeuwen een andere God zou moeten aanbidden dan in deze moderne tijd, want er is maar 1 God, dus 1 religie.

In de koran staat:

_16:36 En voorzeker Wij wekten onder elk volk een boodschapper op, "Aanbidt Allah en vermijdt de boze."_




> Jij gelooft toch dat jouw God wil dat mensen verschillende 'regels' volgen afhankelijk van hun geslachtsorganen?


De meeste religieuze geboden en verboden zijn voor mannen en vrouwen dezelfde, zoals bidden op tijd, verbod op alcohol, geen overspel etc. etc. 

Mannen en vrouwen zijn verschillend geschapen, en deze verschillen zijn niet _'weggeevolueerd'_ door de eeuwen heen. Net als vandaag de dag hadden de mannen van 3 eeuwen terug ook testosteron, en de vrouwen werden ook ongesteld.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Nee - als je vol wilt houden dat de Islamitische demologie alle andere demonologien kan vervangen moet je verklaren hoe het komt dat volgens jouw ideologie Jinns geboren worden en sterven maar dat de Loa niet sterven of ouder worden. Je moet kunnen verklaren hoe het kan dat Tikoloshe maar blijft leven.


Waar is het bewijs dat de Loa niet sterven of ouder worden? Een mens zie je sterven, die wordt daarna begraven of gecremeerd. Een djinn zie je niet sterven, m.a.w. het is _hun perceptie_ dat de Loa niet sterft. Het is ook de perceptie van de hindoe dat hij gereincarneerd is en waarschijnlijk gaat worden. Niemand heeft dit gezien. En een hindoe behoort net zo goed tot het mensensoort als een christen die niet gelooft dat hij gereincarneerd is. Zo is het ook met de Loa, dat is en blijft een djinn en geen mens, engel, of dier.




> Uberhaubt dat individuele geesten lijken te bestaan zolang er nog mensen zijn die ering geloven.


Djinns bestaan ongeacht of iemand erin gelooft of niet, die verdwijnen niet doordat er een nieuw merk anti-psychoticum op de markt is gekomen.




> Je moet kunnen verklaren hoe het kan dat de Loa specifieke rituelen hebben zonder dat er een koran voor bevuild moet worden en dat de priesters juist niet onrein mogen zijn. Dit is niet te rijmen met Jinns.


Het boekje _"How the witches call Shaytan"_ van Sheikh Abdu Salam Bali beschrijft 8 methodes, niet alleen maar de methode van onreinheid.

Ik heb de eerste 4 hier genoemd en sommigen weer vergeleken met methodes uit andere 'levensbeschouwingen'. Zie bijvoorbeeld het wierook branden, of dierenoffers maken. 

Het zou best kunnen dat voodoo priesters juist niet onrein mogen zijn. Er zijn vele manieren, middels het ouija bord, of het in trance raken, en scrying (spiegeltje spiegeltje aan de wand) kun je ook djinns oproepen. 




> Die Indiers in dat filmpje eren een oppergod - niet een stel geesten.


Sommigen in Haiti zijn officieel katholiek, geloven in God en doen daarnaast aan voodoe.

Ik schreef:

_Andere voorbeelden van het gebruiken van (onreine) lichamelijke vloeistoffen kunnen we vinden in vama marga, wat sanskriet is voor the left hand path, waarbij het breken van taboes zou leiden tot potentere magie. Zie bijvoorbeeld de aghories. Aghories drinken bloed, urine, wijn, eten ontlasting en vlees o.a. voor magische doeleinden._

Magische doeleinden = werken met de djinn, net als voodoe.




> Het valt me op, ik hou van fictie maar hoe meer ik lees over geloof hoe bizarder ik het vind. Dat filmpje met die indiers, jouw uitleg over Jinns, het kan zo in boekvorm naar de Fantasy afdeling. En dan zou het waarschijnlijk nog als ongeloofwaardig worden beschouwd.
> (In Consider Phlebas van Iain Banks komt een sekte voor die precies hetzelfde doet als die Aghori. Maar daar wordt dan nog wel een plausibele verklaring voor gegeven.)


Kannibalisme heeft vaak iets te maken met het occulte.

Sprookjes, films, Harry Potter, games, ook al is het fictie, kunnen soms diepere boodschappen bevatten.

De boze koningin zei tegen de jager: _"Breng mij haar (Sneeuwwitjes) hart.................."_

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik kan voorlopig niet meer posten.

----------


## sjaen

> Hoi Armadillo,
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, er is maar 1 God. God is Almachtig en Perfekt. God heeft de schepping geschapen. Hij bestuurt het hele heelal. Hij houdt alles in stand en onderhoudt alles. Zonder Hem zou niets bestaan. Omdat Hij alles geschapen heeft, heeft Hij Zijn schepping niet nodig. Hij is Onafhankelijk. Niets gebeurt er, behalve als Hij dit wil.


Kennelijk heeft hij geen macht over Satan!

----------


## naam

Waar is het bewijs dat de (Loa/Djinns) (wel/niet) sterven of ouder worden? 


Grappig, het ene wordt weggezet als onwaar en het ander zo maar als waar aangenomen terwijl ze allebei niet te bewijzen zijn.

----------


## maartenn100

Beste Snowwhite,

Met respect voor je overtuiging, wil ik je wel op een denkfout wijzen, waaraan athesten (of andersdenkenden of filosofen) zich ergeren: 

Je vervangt je eerdere overtuiging niet op basis van tegenbewijzen of op feiten die je overtuiging falicant tegenspreken. Daar moet je echter wel vanuit gaan als je zoekt naar hoe de wereld in elkaar steekt. Dat je je overtuigingen vervangt, van zodra de feiten dat tegenspreken.
Dat is echter de mindset van een athest of filosoof. 

Dit is een belangrijk verschil in het vormen van overtuigingen over de werkelijkheid tussen filosofen en gelovigen.
Ik weet ook dat het voor een gelovige niet vanzelfsprekend is (op z'n zachtst gezegd) om z'n overtuigingen te gaan veranderen. Gelovigen zullen sneller selectieve bewijzen aanvoeren waarom hun overtuiging toch nog overeind moet blijven staan.

Dat is het grote verschil, zeg maar, tussen gelovigen en wat ik noem: consequent redelijke mensen (CRM). CRM willen met geloofsovertuigingen op een zelfde manier omgaan dan dat gelovigen met overtuigingen over hun dagelijks leven omgaan. Mensen passen hun ideen aan naar de tegensprekelijke feiten. 


Je schrijft:



> Vanuit een Darwinistisch standpunt, evolueert de mens, dus heeft de mens per tijd/groep/cultuur een andere set van normen en waarden. De mens evolueert door, dus in deze moderne tijd, zouden andere regels moeten gelden dan 14 eeuwen geleden.
> 
> Vanuit creationistisch standpunt is de mens door de eeuwen heen niet noemenswaardig veranderd, de mens is immers niet geevolueerd maar gecreerd. Derhalve is er maar 1 religie, vanaf de eerste mens Adam tot aan het heden. Het appelleert niet aan mijn logica, dat een blanke Europeaan 'beter' zou zijn dan een zwarte Afrikaan, of dat een Afrikaan andere religieuze verplichtingen zou moeten hebben dan een Europeaan, of dat men in de middeleeuwen een andere God zou moeten aanbidden dan in deze moderne tijd, want er is maar 1 God, dus 1 religie.



Dat is niet zomaar 'een keuze' om dat te denken/geloven. Je moet je denken baseren op onderzoek en logisch doorredeneren. Zoals jij dat trouwens in je dagelijks leven met andere overtuigingen over de wereld ook doet. Gelovigen zijn meestal heel gezonde denkers over hun dagelijks leven en passen hun ideen constant aan aan de veranderende ontdekkingen die ze doen.
Anders fantaseer je maar wat en kan iedereen gelijk wat geloven, zonder moeite van onderzoek te doen vooraf. Dat is te gemakkelijk.

Er zijn methoden waarmee wetenschappers dateringen van stoffen kunnen nagaan tot miljoenen jaren terug. Daaruit bleek (of we dat nu graag denken of niet) dat er 'evolutie' in het spel is en geen creatie. 

Feiten of bewijzen dient men te aanvaarden. Ookal had men graag anders gelooft. 

Systematisch zeer zorgvuldig vergelijkend anatomisch onderzoek van fossielen wijst op evolutie. Ook nu ziet men constant (bij vogels, insecten enz...) evolutie in actie. In de natuur is natuurlijke selectie vandaag aan de gang, men hoeft daar niet voor naar het verleden te kijken. 
Tal van bacterin die men nu onderzoekt muteren naar bacterin die niet meer bestand zijn tegen huidige antibiotica, tgv evolutie.
Onze genetica verschilt 99procent van die van de chimpansee enz...
En ga zo maar door.
Het is de arrogantie van de mens als mens, die hem doet denken dat hij geen dier is. Anatomen, biologen, hersenwetenschappers en geneeskundigen ontdekken elke dag echter dat wij evenzeer dieren zijn.
Dit erkennen vraagt nederigheid en bescheidenheid van ons mensen, om te erkennen dat wij niet meer zijn dan een intelligent dier. Een dier dat evenwel tot meer in staat is, tot imitatie. (ik wil dat laatste wel nog eens in een aparte topic uitleggen)

Maw: HELAAS: er is overschot aan bewijs voor de darwinistische denkwijze. Er is overschot aan bewijs van de mythologische literatuur over Goden en 'een God'.

De enige onderbouwing die je telkens geeft is de volgende:




> Want in de koran staat:
> 
> _16:36 En voorzeker Wij wekten onder elk volk een boodschapper op, "Aanbidt Allah en vermijdt de boze."_


En ik weet dat het bijna een taboe is de vraag te stellen, maar bij elk ander soortgelijk antwoord is de logische vraag:

"Wat doet je aannemen wat in dat boek staat en niet in een ander boek?"

Wellicht zal je antwoord luiden: omdat dat in de Koran staat dat wat in de Koran staat juist is, geloof ik wat in de Koran staat.

Omdat anderen dat ook doen uit mijn omgeving.
Omdat ik in die traditie ben opgegroeid.
Omdat ik dat esthetisch vind, dit geloof en alles wat erbij komt kijken.
Omdat de pozie mooi is en de teksten en gezangen prachtig zijn.
Omdat het visioen dat eruit spreekt me aantrekt.
Omdat miljoenen mensen dit geloven (ermee opgegroeid zijn) zal het misschien wel zo zijn.
enz...

Men gelooft echter niet louter omdat de feiten die men door onderzoek ontdekt heeft en de logische deductie die men op die feiten toepaste tot die conclusies hebben geleid.
Wat gelovigen bij dagdagelijkse overtuigingen wel doen. 

Wat echter het enige criterium voor waarheidsonderzoekers is vandaag: evidentie, eerlijk zorgvuldig onderzoek, 'niet weten en conclusie opschorten' enz.

De Koran als basis nemen is een keuze gebaseerd op traditie, afhangend van de plaats en de groep waarbinnen je bent opgegroeid. Het hangt af van voorkeuren of van wat een volk voortbracht aan literatuur.

De waarheid mag zich echter enkel laten dicteren door feiten, door bewijzen en argumenten die deze feiten niet tegenspreken. 
Anders moet je eerlijk zeggen: "ik weet het niet. Hierop hebben we geen antwoord."


Overschot aan bewijs haalt het op overschot aan geloof. 

Claimen dat de Koran door Allah of Engelen aan Mohamed geopenbaard is, is een verhaal dat doorgegeven werd, maar niet plausibel lijkt. Ookal is het een mooi verhaal en inspireert het miljoenen mensen, het kan onwaar zijn. (helaas)

Anderen (profeten) kregen andere 'dromen' door via Engelen met tegenstrijdige rituelen opgelegd.
Zou God of Allah aan verschillende profeten tegenstrijdige rituelen en verplichtingen opleggen?

Het past allemaal aannemelijker in een verklaring over cultuurvorming, waar antropologen overschot aan bewijzen voor hebben.
Van de Vuurberg, tot Thor met de Hamer, tot allerlei Griekse en Romeinse Goden, tot Zoon, Vader en Heilige Geest, tot Boeddha en ga zo maar door.
Onderzoekers zien patronen terugkomen: sociale druk, traditie, cultuur, gemeenschapsvorming, mythologie, opvoeding, aanbidding, rituelen, offeren enz...
Telkens weer, alleen het verhaal en de opgelegde rituelen en God(en) vershillen.

Het is dus veel aannemelijker dat mensen, met de kennis over de wereld van hun tijd, hun samenleving van die moment zo goed mogelijk hebben willen inrichten via religieuzen gewoonten. Mythologie over de wereld was in die tijd ook motiverend voor mensen en de vaak korte levens waar ze mee te maken hadden. Het uitzicht op het hiernamaals gaf hen troost in een wereld waar ziektes en kindersterfters schering en inslag waren. Ze hadden meer dan ooit een zin, en Godsverhaal nodig. 

Vandaag kan dit alles onderzocht worden, en de Godsconcepten tot hiertoe gedefinieerd, houden geen stand. Ook de claims over ingrijpen van God in de werkelijkheid blijken totaal niet te kloppen. De fysische wetten blijven wat ze zijn, onveranderd. Tot zeer nauwkeurige waarnemingen toe: geen willekeurige veranderen: netjes zich gedragend zoals voorspelbaar vanuit theoriien in de fysica, ongeacht hoeveel en wat men precies bidt. 

Ik wil graag met gelovigen discussiren, maar je moet wel je eigen denkwijze durven in vraag stellen. Of die wel eerlijk verloopt.

Ik raad iedere mens het volgende aan:
probeer niet te zoeken naar bewijzen voor je overtuigingen.
Probeer te zoeken naar overtuigingen voor bewijzen.

(Zoek theorien voor bewijzen en pas ze aan aan het ontdekte feitenmateriaal, ipv selectieve bewijzen aan te brengen voor a priori gevormde theorien.)

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Maarten,

Bedankt voor je bericht. Ik wil wel antwoord geven indien jij mijn posting daadwerkelijk serieus wilt lezen, dat was in het verleden namelijk niet altijd het geval. Laat me dit weten.

Zo ja, het antwoord zal wel op zich moeten laten wachten, want mijn hoofd zit nu ergens anders, ik heb door omstandigheden geen tijd.

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## maartenn100

> Hoi Maarten,
> 
> Bedankt voor je bericht. Ik wil wel antwoord geven indien jij mijn posting daadwerkelijk serieus wilt lezen, dat was in het verleden namelijk niet altijd het geval. Laat me dit weten.
> 
> Zo ja, het antwoord zal wel op zich moeten laten wachten, want mijn hoofd zit nu ergens anders, ik heb door omstandigheden geen tijd.
> 
> Groetjes Snowwhite


De reden zal wellicht geweest zijn dat het teveel in eens vergde en daarom onbegonnen werk leek. Ik stel voor dat je een vraag of stelling per keer poneert, zodat het makkelijk communiceren is. Ik zal mij daar zelf dan ook aan proberen houden. Vaak is de hoeveelheid een hindernis. Het roept de respons op van: "Waar zal ik eerst beginnen?" Tijdtekort voor lange studies en een serieus antwoord laat dan op zich wachten. 

Groetjes Maarten.

----------


## Armadillo

> Waar is het bewijs dat de (Loa/Djinns) (wel/niet) sterven of ouder worden? 
> 
> 
> Grappig, het ene wordt weggezet als onwaar en het ander zo maar als waar aangenomen terwijl ze allebei niet te bewijzen zijn.


Hm - ik heb misschien wel te snel zaken aangenomen. De eerste boeken over Voudou die ik kan vinden dateren uit de jaren 30. 70 jaar is nauwelijks onsterfelijk te noemen en al dateren de Loa van ervoor, dan nog kunnen ze pas in 16-nog-wat ontstaan zijn.
Wanneer hun 'voorouders', de verschillende West-Afrikaanse geesten, voor het eerst beschreven worden weet ik niet. Er zijn (er is?) vrouwelijke watergeesten die nu nog aanbeden worden en die in 1740 al door kolonisten beschreven zijn*. Dat is toch wel redelijk oud. 

Goden worden in ieder geval onsterfelijk geacht. Zeus en Hera werden niet ouder gedurende de verschillende koninkrijken en keizerrijken van de Romeinse periode. Allah wordt volgens mij ook niet ouder. 

Afgelopen weekend heb ik een workshop tai-chi mogen meemaken gegeven door een zweverige mevrouw voor wie alles Jing en/of Jang was. Deed me erg aan Snow denken.....

* Dwz, er wordt beschreven dat mensen Mami Wata aanbidden en gehoorzamen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> . Zeus en Hera werden niet ouder gedurende de verschillende koninkrijken en keizerrijken van de Romeinse periode.


Zeus leeft dan ook nog steeds, als intussen ambteloos god.
Erich Kstner heeft hem eens ontmoet in de trein van Zrich naar Chur.
Heerlijk verhaal..

----------


## Armadillo

> Zeus leeft dan ook nog steeds, als intussen ambteloos god.
> Erich Kstner heeft hem eens ontmoet in de trein van Zrich naar Chur.
> Heerlijk verhaal..


Boek? 
In alle eerlijkheid, het is lang geleden dat ik iets in het Duits las. Middelbare school lijst. Ik moest er wel weer aan denken van het weekend, ik had die Jing-Jang vrouw graag om haar oren geslagen met Der Steppenwolf  :knipoog:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Boek?


Een fragment. Toen drie hoofdstukken af waren werd het 1933 en had Kstner andere zorgen. Het had een goed boek kunnen worden.



> In alle eerlijkheid, het is lang geleden dat ik iets in het Duits las. Middelbare school lijst. Ik moest er wel weer aan denken van het weekend, ik had die Jing-Jang vrouw graag om haar oren geslagen met Der Steppenwolf


Als het contact met de bodem verloren dreigt te raken lijkt Morgenstern me geschikter:




> Ein Hecht, vom heiligen Antn 
> bekehrt, beschlo, samt Frau und Sohn, 
> am vegetarischen Gedanken 
> moralisch sich emporzuranken. 
> Er a seit jenem nur noch dies: 
> Seegras, Seerose und Seegrie. 
> Doch Grie, Gras, Rose flo, o Graus, 
> entsetzlich wieder hinten aus. 
> 
> ...

----------


## sjaen

> Als het contact met de bodem verloren dreigt te raken lijkt Morgenstern me geschikter:
> 
> Ein Hecht, vom heiligen Antn 
> bekehrt, beschlo, samt Frau und Sohn, 
> am vegetarischen Gedanken 
> moralisch sich emporzuranken. 
> Er a seit jenem nur noch dies: 
> Seegras, Seerose und Seegrie. 
> Doch Grie, Gras, Rose flo, o Graus, 
> ...


Applaus!

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Applaus!


 :boogjes:  Dank u.

Nog eentje dan...




> Im lieben Deutschland daheime,
> Da wachsen viel Lebensbume;
> Doch lockt die Kirsche noch so sehr,
> Die Vogelscheuche schreckt noch mehr.
> 
> Wir lassen uns wie Spatzen
> Einschchtern von Teufelsfratzen;
> Wie auch die Kirsche lacht und blht,
> Wir singen ein Entsagungslied:
> ...

----------


## At Ayt

> Boek? 
> ik had die Jing-Jang vrouw graag om haar oren geslagen met Der Steppenwolf


dan had die jing-jang vrouw jou weer om de oren geslagen dat der steppenwolf gaat over harry's disbalans tussen ying en yang..  :knipoog:

----------


## ILLUMINATUS

@ MAARTENN100


_Je vervangt je eerdere overtuiging niet op basis van tegenbewijzen of op feiten die je overtuiging falicant tegenspreken. Daar moet je echter wel vanuit gaan als je zoekt naar hoe de wereld in elkaar steekt. Dat je je overtuigingen vervangt, van zodra de feiten dat tegenspreken.
Dat is echter de mindset van een athest of filosoof._ 

Dit is JUIST de mindset van iemand die zich overgeeft aan gods woord en niet van een atheist of filosoof of wat voor twijfelaar dan ook. Een echte gelovige legt zijn geloof dagelijks in de weegschaal en durft zijn geloof in twijfel te trekken zodat hij juist bevestiging vindt voor zijn geloof
en zo steeds verder komt op het pad der waarheidsvinding. Geloof is meer dan het klakkeloos overnemen van regeltjes en rituelen. Het bevat juist duidelijke bewijzen en feiten, die voor een mens een teken zijn van waarheid. Atheisten en zogenaamde filosofen zijn juist degenen die uit context getrokken selectieve bewijzen aandragen om een geloof in diskrediet te brengen. Vooral in nederland en andere decadente samenlevingen zijn ze hier goed in. 

_Dit is een belangrijk verschil in het vormen van overtuigingen over de werkelijkheid tussen filosofen en gelovigen.
Ik weet ook dat het voor een gelovige niet vanzelfsprekend is (op z'n zachtst gezegd) om z'n overtuigingen te gaan veranderen. Gelovigen zullen sneller selectieve bewijzen aanvoeren waarom hun overtuiging toch nog overeind moet blijven staan._

Dit vindt ik een uiters valse beschuldiging omdat je hier generaliseert en baseert op vooroordelen.
En de laatste zin is gewoon onzin.

_Dat is het grote verschil, zeg maar, tussen gelovigen en wat ik noem: consequent redelijke mensen (CRM). CRM willen met geloofsovertuigingen op een zelfde manier omgaan dan dat gelovigen met overtuigingen over hun dagelijks leven omgaan. Mensen passen hun ideen aan naar de tegensprekelijke feiten.
_

Consequent Redelijke Mensen ?

_Dat is niet zomaar 'een keuze' om dat te denken/geloven. Je moet je denken baseren op onderzoek en logisch doorredeneren. Zoals jij dat trouwens in je dagelijks leven met andere overtuigingen over de wereld ook doet. Gelovigen zijn meestal heel gezonde denkers over hun dagelijks leven en passen hun ideen constant aan aan de veranderende ontdekkingen die ze doen. Anders fantaseer je maar wat en kan iedereen gelijk wat geloven, zonder moeite van onderzoek te doen vooraf. Dat is te gemakkelijk.
_

Helemaal mee eens

_Er zijn methoden waarmee wetenschappers dateringen van stoffen kunnen nagaan tot miljoenen jaren terug. Daaruit bleek (of we dat nu graag denken of niet) dat er 'evolutie' in het spel is en geen creatie. 
_

Deze Methode zou immers alleen bewijzen dat er sprake is van evolutie, hiermee is creatie nog niet uitgesloten. 

_Feiten of bewijzen dient men te aanvaarden. Ookal had men graag anders gelooft. 
_

logisch doorredeneren is geen feit noch bewijs, slechts een redelijke aanname.

_Systematisch zeer zorgvuldig vergelijkend anatomisch onderzoek van fossielen wijst op evolutie. Ook nu ziet men constant (bij vogels, insecten enz...) evolutie in actie. In de natuur is natuurlijke selectie vandaag aan de gang, men hoeft daar niet voor naar het verleden te kijken. 
Tal van bacterin die men nu onderzoekt muteren naar bacterin die niet meer bestand zijn tegen huidige antibiotica, tgv evolutie.
Onze genetica verschilt 99procent van die van de chimpansee enz...
En ga zo maar door.
Het is de arrogantie van de mens als mens, die hem doet denken dat hij geen dier is. Anatomen, biologen, hersenwetenschappers en geneeskundigen ontdekken elke dag echter dat wij evenzeer dieren zijn.
Dit erkennen vraagt nederigheid en bescheidenheid van ons mensen, om te erkennen dat wij niet meer zijn dan een intelligent dier. Een dier dat evenwel tot meer in staat is, tot imitatie. (ik wil dat laatste wel nog eens in een aparte topic uitleggen)
_

Dit vindt ik meer een bewijs dat levende wezens zich aanpassen aan hun omgeving. En in de omgeving van de eerste mensen zou overbeharing een bescherming zijn tegen natuurlijke omstandigheden net zoals wenkbrauwen en oogwimpers dat nog steeds zijn. Als ik naar mijn vermogen logisch doordenk is een overbehaard mens nog geen aap. En wanneer we voor 99% gelijk zijn aan chimps kan het dan niet zijn dat chimps door hun levensstijl zijn aangepast van mens naar chimp en zo die ene procent hebben verloren omdat die overbodig werdt. Is het dan geen bewijs van genade van een barmhartige GOD die zijn creatie beschermd door hem te perfectioneren naar zijn daden en leefomstandigheden. Nogmaals logisch doorredeneren op feiten is nog geen bewijs an sich maar een redelijke aanname.

Verder lijkt het mij duidelijk dat er wel degelijk verschil is tussen mensen en dieren, en dat dit niet voortkomt uit arrogantie maar juist nuchtere observatie. Jouw redenatie komt erop neer dat: A is gelijk aan B, dan volgt daaruit dat een deel van B ook A is. Wanneer mensen levende wezens zijn dan is een deel van de levende wezens Mens. En niet zozeer dier. Maar een levend wezen dat ook onderhevig is aan de wetten van de natuur, niets om arrogant over te zijn. Maar dat een mens bevoordeelt is tussen deze levende wezens lijkt mij duidelijk (verstand, creeerend vermogen, geavanceerde communicatie enz.) Niets om arrogant over te zijn maar juist meer iets om dankbaar voor te zijn.

_Maw: HELAAS: er is overschot aan bewijs voor de darwinistische denkwijze. Er is overschot aan bewijs van de mythologische literatuur over Goden en 'een God'._

Helaas voor sommige mensen: Er is maar een waarheid.

_En ik weet dat het bijna een taboe is de vraag te stellen, maar bij elk ander soortgelijk antwoord is de logische vraag:

"Wat doet je aannemen wat in dat boek staat en niet in een ander boek?"

Wellicht zal je antwoord luiden: omdat dat in de Koran staat dat wat in de Koran staat juist is, geloof ik wat in de Koran staat.

Omdat anderen dat ook doen uit mijn omgeving.
Omdat ik in die traditie ben opgegroeid.
Omdat ik dat esthetisch vind, dit geloof en alles wat erbij komt kijken.
Omdat de pozie mooi is en de teksten en gezangen prachtig zijn.
Omdat het visioen dat eruit spreekt me aantrekt.
Omdat miljoenen mensen dit geloven (ermee opgegroeid zijn) zal het misschien wel zo zijn.
enz...
_

Dit is ronduit bevooroordeeld en een belediging voor de intelligentie voor mensen die geloven in de woorden van de koraan en niet minder een bewijs van jou onwetendheid over het boek in kwestie.
Maar om terug te komen op je vraag:
"Wat doet je aannemen wat in dat boek staat en niet in een ander boek?"
Mijn antwoord is feiten, bewijzen en onderzoek. En misschien wel "logisch redeneren".

_Men gelooft echter niet louter omdat de feiten die men door onderzoek ontdekt heeft en de logische deductie die men op die feiten toepaste tot die conclusies hebben geleid.
Wat gelovigen bij dagdagelijkse overtuigingen wel doen._ 

Een gelovige is overtuigt het maakt niet uit langs welke weg hij tot geloof komt. Dat er verschillen zijn tussen mensen in intelligentie, kennis, denkvermogen en niveau doet niks af aan de religie die blijft hetzelfde. 

_Wat echter het enige criterium voor waarheidsonderzoekers is vandaag: evidentie, eerlijk zorgvuldig onderzoek, 'niet weten en conclusie opschorten' enz.
_

Dus?

_De Koran als basis nemen is een keuze gebaseerd op traditie, afhangend van de plaats en de groep waarbinnen je bent opgegroeid. Het hangt af van voorkeuren of van wat een volk voortbracht aan literatuur._

Daarom heb je ook geen nieuwe bekeerlingen in bijvoorbeeld Nederland die overtuigd zijn van de waarheid van de koraan. Maar zijn alleen arabieren moslims toch?

_De waarheid mag zich echter enkel laten dicteren door feiten, door bewijzen en argumenten die deze feiten niet tegenspreken. 
Anders moet je eerlijk zeggen: "ik weet het niet. Hierop hebben we geen antwoord."_

Moslims zeggen bijna hetzelfde : ALLAH (swt) weet het beter.

_Overschot aan bewijs haalt het op overschot aan geloof._ 

Vindt ik niet.

_Claimen dat de Koran door Allah of Engelen aan Mohamed geopenbaard is, is een verhaal dat doorgegeven werd, maar niet plausibel lijkt. Ookal is het een mooi verhaal en inspireert het miljoenen mensen, het kan onwaar zijn. (helaas)_

Door onderzoek feiten en bewijs is bovenstaande al lange tijd achterhaald.

_Anderen (profeten) kregen andere 'dromen' door via Engelen met tegenstrijdige rituelen opgelegd.
Zou God of Allah aan verschillende profeten tegenstrijdige rituelen en verplichtingen opleggen?_

Als iemand stelt dat 1+1=9 en als bewijs daarvoor een stok in een slang verandert is het nog niet waar. Want uit onderzoek feiten en bewijs blijkt dat 1+1=2. Een profeet herken je niet aan wonderen maar aan waarheid. Het zou wel immers opmerkelijk bijzonder zijn dat hij een stok in een slang veranderd. Maar iemand die zich niet laat misleiden weet dat 1+1=2. 

_Het past allemaal aannemelijker in een verklaring over cultuurvorming, waar antropologen overschot aan bewijzen voor hebben.
Van de Vuurberg, tot Thor met de Hamer, tot allerlei Griekse en Romeinse Goden, tot Zoon, Vader en Heilige Geest, tot Boeddha en ga zo maar door.
Onderzoekers zien patronen terugkomen: sociale druk, traditie, cultuur, gemeenschapsvorming, mythologie, opvoeding, aanbidding, rituelen, offeren enz...
Telkens weer, alleen het verhaal en de opgelegde rituelen en God(en) vershillen._

Voor de islaam is dit niet zo aannemelijk. U redeneert hier naar valse analogie.

_Het is dus veel aannemelijker dat mensen, met de kennis over de wereld van hun tijd, hun samenleving van die moment zo goed mogelijk hebben willen inrichten via religieuzen gewoonten. Mythologie over de wereld was in die tijd ook motiverend voor mensen en de vaak korte levens waar ze mee te maken hadden. Het uitzicht op het hiernamaals gaf hen troost in een wereld waar ziektes en kindersterfters schering en inslag waren. Ze hadden meer dan ooit een zin, en Godsverhaal nodig. 
_

Dit lijkt me meer van toepassing op de media van nu waar mensen doormiddel van onzin zin geven aan hun decadente leven.

_Vandaag kan dit alles onderzocht worden, en de Godsconcepten tot hiertoe gedefinieerd, houden geen stand. Ook de claims over ingrijpen van God in de werkelijkheid blijken totaal niet te kloppen. De fysische wetten blijven wat ze zijn, onveranderd. Tot zeer nauwkeurige waarnemingen toe: geen willekeurige veranderen: netjes zich gedragend zoals voorspelbaar vanuit theoriien in de fysica, ongeacht hoeveel en wat men precies bidt._ 

Behalve voor de ware religie van GOD, gepraktiseerd in haar meest pure vorm. 

_Ik wil graag met gelovigen discussiren, maar je moet wel je eigen denkwijze durven in vraag stellen. Of die wel eerlijk verloopt._

Dit geldt ook voor U.

_Ik raad iedere mens het volgende aan:
probeer niet te zoeken naar bewijzen voor je overtuigingen.
Probeer te zoeken naar overtuigingen voor bewijzen.
_

Dat is een van de grote krachten van de ISLAM, De KORAAN wordt onder andere verduidelijkt door recente wetenschappelijke ontdekkingen.

_(Zoek theorien voor bewijzen en pas ze aan aan het ontdekte feitenmateriaal, ipv selectieve bewijzen aan te brengen voor a priori gevormde theorien.)
_

Ach selectief volgens mij hebben juist de Geloofsbashers daar een handje van.
Tot slot, dit is voor de nederlandse lezers:

FUCK GEERT WILDERS EN DE PARTIJ VOOR VARKENS punt

----------


## maartenn100

Met die laatste zin ben ik het eens, alhoewel ik het minder beledigend zou verwoorden. Geert Wilders jaagt mensen tegen zich in het harnas en zet groepen tegen elkaar op.
Daar gaat deze topic hopelijk niet over.
Enne, ik ben geen 'geloofsbasher' voor de duidelijkheid. 
Geloven in morele stelregels en daar naar leven, vind ik juist zeer waardevol. Goed doen. Of van goede wil zijn. 

Echter: waarheidsclaims doen zonder bewijzen, maar op basis van door tradities overgeleverde literatuur is echter riskant. En getuigt van onbetrouwbaarheid in je getuigenissen.

Illuminatus,

alvast een vraag: waarom is het voor de Koran anders dan voor andere geschriften?
Omdat dat zo in de Koran staat?

Dat is geen argument: omdat het in het boek zelf staat dat het boek zelf het hoogste gezag is, is het boek zelf het hoogste gezag?

Dus als een ander boek dat van zichzelf beweert, ga je dat dan ook voor waar aannemen?
Ik denk dat niet.

Traditie, opvoeding en wat mensen in je omgeving herhalen, zijn eerder belangrijke aanleidingen en basis voor een geloof.

Eigenlijk is de discussie tussen andersdenkenden en gelovigen (moslims, fundamentalistische christenen enz...) over hun geloof een discussie waar we nooit uitgeraken, omdat we allebei een verschillende autoriteit hanteren.

Gelovigen zullen voor hun overtuigingen de Koran als enige autoriteit nemen. En als daar instaat dat Djinns bestaan zullen moslims het bestaan ervan vurig verdedigen.

Op vergelijkbare wijze waarmee hindoes rencarnatie vurig verdedigen en vroegere gelovigen in Griekse goden te paard en te zwaard hun goden verdedigden.

Terwijl andersdenkenden elke overtuiging baseren op aanwijzingen in de werkelijkheid of zoiets al dan niet kan bestaan. En andersdenkenden vinden ook uiteenlopende culturele verklaringen waarom bepaalde literatuur dit dan wel dat beweert. (traditie, oude mythologie enz.)

Dus dat blijft een welles nietes spel, omdat beiden een andere basis nemen voor het vormen van hun overtuigingen over de werkelijkheid. (een geopenbaard boek versus aanwijzingen in de werkelijkheid)

----------


## Olive Yao

> Zeus leeft dan ook nog steeds, als intussen ambteloos god.
> Erich Kstner heeft hem eens ontmoet in de trein van Zrich naar Chur.
> Heerlijk verhaal..


In de US schijnen mensen te zijn die in Zeus geloven. Of ze daarbij ook in andere griekse goden en godinnen geloven heb ik niet vernomen.

----------


## Armadillo

> dan had die jing-jang vrouw jou weer om de oren geslagen dat der steppenwolf gaat over harry's disbalans tussen ying en yang..


Wow, da's een verrassing Ait!  :denk:

----------


## ILLUMINATUS

@ MAARTENN100

_Met die laatste zin ben ik het eens, alhoewel ik het minder beledigend zou verwoorden. Geert Wilders jaagt mensen tegen zich in het harnas en zet groepen tegen elkaar op.
Daar gaat deze topic hopelijk niet over.
Enne, ik ben geen 'geloofsbasher' voor de duidelijkheid. 
Geloven in morele stelregels en daar naar leven, vind ik juist zeer waardevol. Goed doen. Of van goede wil zijn._ 

Dus je vindt het goed als mensen volgens jou maatstaven goed doen en van goede wil zijn. Als ze deze normen maar zelf verzinnen. Deze normen mogen volgens jou niet uit een eeuwen oud heilig boek komen maar moeten up to date zijn. Dus als een eeuwen oud heilig boek alcohol verbiedt om hele heldere redenen. Dan moet men niet zo achterlijk doen maar gewoon aan de drank gaan tot diegene er zelf achterkomt dat het door de drank was waarom hij zijn gezin al tien jaar verwaarloosd. 

_Echter: waarheidsclaims doen zonder bewijzen, maar op basis van door tradities overgeleverde literatuur is echter riskant. En getuigt van onbetrouwbaarheid in je getuigenissen._

Hier zit wel wat in. Maar, als de literatuur in kwestie zichzelf door de eeuwen heeft Bewezen als bron van waarheid, keer op keer. Waarom zou men dit boek dan niet als leidraad mogen aanhouden alleen omdat er een groep mensen is die zich niet laat overtuigen door boek vol met bewijzen?

_Illuminatus,

alvast een vraag: waarom is het voor de Koran anders dan voor andere geschriften?
Omdat dat zo in de Koran staat?

Dat is geen argument: omdat het in het boek zelf staat dat het boek zelf het hoogste gezag is, is het boek zelf het hoogste gezag?

Dus als een ander boek dat van zichzelf beweert, ga je dat dan ook voor waar aannemen?
Ik denk dat niet.
_

Dit slaat echt nergens op. Want je stelt mij een vraag, vervolgens ga je uitwijden over een antwoord dat wederom nergens op slaat en wat ik nooit heb gegeven, maar dat je zelf ter plekke hebt verzonnen en voor waar aan neemt. You dont practice what you teach.

_Traditie, opvoeding en wat mensen in je omgeving herhalen, zijn eerder belangrijke aanleidingen en basis voor een geloof._

Volgens de wetenschap van de sociologie bestaat een CULTUUR uit tradities, opvoeding en wat mensen herhalen? Religie is wat een GOD openbaart. Wat je in de discussie over religie Juist niet moet doen is CULTUUR en GELOOF op een hoop gooien. Er kan een verkeerd beeld ontstaan over een religie wanneer je het louter uit cultureel oogpunt gaat bekijken en hierover conclusies gaat trekken. 
Net zoals de Katholieken de profeet Jezus (pbuH) voor politieke redenen blank schilderen met blauwe ogen. En dat er bij Moslims een hele cultuur van bijgeloof is ontstaan rondt de zaak van de Djinn. En hoe de ongelovigen tegenwoordig alles wat islamitisch is belachelijk maken in de media door middel van valse argumenten en uit hun context getrokken feiten.Allemaal CULTUUR dus niet RELIGIE. Dus dat wat mens verzint. En niet wat GOD (swt) openbaart. 
In geloofs kwesties moet men heel goed de zin van de onzin weten te scheiden en niet alles op een hoop gooien. Dat dit veel kennis vereist lijkt mij evident. Niet elke burger bezit deze kennis hoe nuchter hij ook denkt. En hoe politiek hij ook maar is ingesteld. En hoe -loog of -ist hij ook maar is. Alleen iemand met kennis van slangen kan het gif van de slang onttrekken om hier een tegengif van te maken. 


_Eigenlijk is de discussie tussen andersdenkenden en gelovigen (moslims, fundamentalistische christenen enz...) over hun geloof een discussie waar we nooit uitgeraken, omdat we allebei een verschillende autoriteit hanteren._

VOLGENS MIJ hanteren joden christelijken en moslims dezelfde autoriteit. De discussie in het westen is erop voornamelijk op gericht de eigen cultuur (lees cultuur dus niet religie) boven de ander te plaatsen en de discussie gaat niet zozeer over geloof maar meer over CULTUUR, macht en angst (bange cultuur) . Economische voorspoed en materialisme zegt niets over een "hoogwaardige" cultuur. 
Maar wanneer de discussie om de ethiek gaat zullen de partijen elkaar beter begrijpen, mits ze open staan voor de ander. En niet neerbuigend de discussie aangaan onder het motto van "Je mag blij zijn dat we laten je praten in dit vrije land, maar wij zijn de baas". Maar eerlijk luisteren naar elkaar. Ik denk dat de 3 grote religies in ethisch opzicht bijna identiek zijn. Men moet de ethiek achter bepaalde geloofsnormen begrijpen, eer men gaat smijten met selectieve bewijzen en feiten. 

_Gelovigen zullen voor hun overtuigingen de Koran als enige autoriteit nemen. En als daar instaat dat Djinns bestaan zullen moslims het bestaan ervan vurig verdedigen._

Ik denk dat waneer een islamitische Docent een klas wiskunde les geeft. Hij niet constant de Koran raadpleegd omdat er verder geen andere boeken zijn maar vaker een wiskunde boek pakt om les uit te geven. Men moet ook kunnen relativeren. Ik wil u een vraag stellen : Waneer deze docent in zijn religie stuit op een zaak als de Djinn, moet hij dan meteen ongelovig zijn in die zaak (en het geloof als geheel), omdat dit volgens zijn zintuigen of bijvoorbeeld door een mens gemaakte gereedschap niet te meten is, alszijnde ontzichtbaar ?

_Op vergelijkbare wijze waarmee hindoes rencarnatie vurig verdedigen en vroegere gelovigen in Griekse goden te paard en te zwaard hun goden verdedigden._

Je creeert weer een beeld dat kant nog wal raakt, iedereen verdedigd zijn overtuiging waar of niet waar. Het gaat erom dat er in een samenleving als Europa anno 2010 deze mensen met een overtuiging net zo vrij hun geloof kunnen belijden als "autochtonen". En niet constant worden geinfiltreerd, zwart gemaakt in de media of op andere wijze worden geconditioneerd. De autochtonen in Europa zouden zich heel goed moeten afvragen wat ze bedoelen met een vrije samenleving of democratische waarden waar ze zo de mond van vol hebben. Als ze de normen en waarden bedoelen die hedendaags op school worden geleerd. Dan zijn ze ongelovig in hun eigen overtuiging wanneer het moslims betreft. En legt deze overtuiging het af tegen de Islam. Want de Islam blijkt door de eeuwen heen nog meer up to date te zijn dan de zogenaamde democratische waarden die sterk onderhevig zijn aan verandering wanneer het aankomt op Vrijheid, gelijkheid en broederschap. Want die zijn niks meer waard wanneer den Hollander bang wordt. Dan worden alle waarden overboord gegooid en wordt de echte gezicht van een samenleving zichtbaar namelijk: conditionering, ongelijkheid en valsheid. De Islam is in haar normen en waarden universeel voor elke tijdsgewricht en voor elk volk. En waarborgdt niet alleen rechten voor arabieren of blanke Europeanen. Maar voor elk Mens al 1400 jaar lang. Dit is een feit. 

_Terwijl andersdenkenden elke overtuiging baseren op aanwijzingen in de werkelijkheid of zoiets al dan niet kan bestaan. En andersdenkenden vinden ook uiteenlopende culturele verklaringen waarom bepaalde literatuur dit dan wel dat beweert. (traditie, oude mythologie enz.)_

Deze andersdenkenden willen met hun selectieve theorietjes altijd een claim op de waarheid doen maar deze theorietjes schieten vaak tekort wanneer ze het hele verhaal moeten verklaren. En vaak gaan deze Anderdenkenden niet anders denken wanneer ze zelf zijn achterhaald. They often dont practice what they teach.

_Dus dat blijft een welles nietes spel, omdat beiden een andere basis nemen voor het vormen van hun overtuigingen over de werkelijkheid. (een geopenbaard boek versus aanwijzingen in de werkelijkheid)_

Wanneer duidelijke bewijzen tot je zijn gekomen en je neemt deze niet aan, is dat een bewijs van of dat je blind en doof bent. Of dat je hoogmoedig bent.

Ik praat hier over nederland en niet over Belgie als samenleving. In Belgie zijn ze iets verder in deze ontwikkelingen. In Nederland lopen ze nog een beetje achter hierin en is het meer een luxeprobleem dan dat er feitelijk echt iets aan de hand is. Den slavendrijvers mentaliteit die gekrenkt wordt wanneer een Nederlander met een niet blanke achtergrond een maatschappelijk goede positie verwerft is feitenlijk het probleem. Dan heeft men in Nederland al het gevoel dat alles wordt overgenomen. 
Baldadige nederlandse kinderen bijvoorbeeld zijn in dit land een parlementair onderwerp waar de leger op af gestuurd zou moeten worden. Nogmaals ze zijn ongelovig in hun eigen overtuiging waar ze zo de mond van vol hebben. Dat het zo langzamerhand een heel belachlijke vertoning begint te worden die eigelijk helemaal niet leuk is. Misschien wel grappig maar niet leuk.


O ja, FUCK GEERT WILDERS EN DE PARTIJ VOOR VARKENS.

----------


## maartenn100

> @ MAARTENN100
> 
> _Met die laatste zin ben ik het eens, alhoewel ik het minder beledigend zou verwoorden. Geert Wilders jaagt mensen tegen zich in het harnas en zet groepen tegen elkaar op.
> Daar gaat deze topic hopelijk niet over.
> Enne, ik ben geen 'geloofsbasher' voor de duidelijkheid. 
> Geloven in morele stelregels en daar naar leven, vind ik juist zeer waardevol. Goed doen. Of van goede wil zijn._ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blijkbaar vul jij voor mij al in welke normen ik ok vind of niet. Dat is vaak een valkuil bij conflicten, vind ik. De leden van een andere groep over een kam scheren en hen allen in het slechte kamp wanen.
Dat is gevaarlijk: je waant een hele groep mensen in een bepaald kamp en rechtvaardigt daardoor om deze groep negatief te bespreken (en eventueel te behandelen). Ik weet het: het gebeurt ook tegenover moslims.
Maar je kan toch niet oordelen (vooraf).
Dat heet 'vooroordeel'. Je oordeelt vooraf.
Je kan toch onmogelijk weten welke ethische maatstaven ik hanteer. Misschien hanteer ik dezelfde als vrome moslims? Dat weet jij niet.

Over drankgebruik:

Persoonlijk vind ik men moet oppassen en met mate drinken. En nog beter is natuurlijk niet te drinken. Velen zijn verslaafd of raken verslaafd. Een verslaving is iets waar men vaak niet makkelijk uitgeraakt met alle moeilijkheden van doen. De drank bezit jou dan, bij wijze van spreken. Voor mij geldt datzelfde voor drugs: ik vind dat xtc of LSD en andere drugs totaal verboden zouden moeten zijn. En in Belgi is dat ook. Waarschijnlijk kan je dat ook uit de Koran afleiden. Dat is pas echt gevaarlijk.

Soit: we kunnen best niet voor elkaar uitmaken welke ethische maatstaven hij of zij hanteert. 
Als mens kan ik er vrij voor kiezen om de Bijbel of de Koran als leidraad te kiezen op het vlak van ethiek bijvoorbeeld. Niet als historisch of letterlijk geschrift maar als ethische Geschriften bijvoorbeeld. Dat weet jij niet. Je kan mij op dat vlak onmogelijk kennen. 


Nieuwe technologie zoals forums en internet doet toch opnieuw nadenken over hoe een bepaalde ethiek toegepast kan worden op bijvoorbeeld een forum. Dat kan je niet zomaar direct afleiden uit de oude boeken. Daar moeten mensen toch ook over nadenken.





> Hier zit wel wat in.






> Maar, als de literatuur in kwestie zichzelf door de eeuwen heeft Bewezen als bron van waarheid, keer op keer.


Ja, maar ook andere literatuur (de Bijbel, de Thorah, de Bhagavatgita enz.)




> Waarom zou men dit boek dan niet als leidraad mogen aanhouden alleen omdat er een groep mensen is die zich niet laat overtuigen door boek vol met bewijzen?


Jij mag dat persoonlijk als leidraad nemen, waarom niet? Goede boeken kunnen mensen inspireren. Goede voorbeelden doen navolgen. 





> En dat er bij Moslims een hele cultuur van bijgeloof is ontstaan rondt de zaak van de Djinn.


Volledig mee akkoord.





> En hoe de ongelovigen tegenwoordig alles wat islamitisch is belachelijk maken in de media door middel van valse argumenten en uit hun context getrokken feiten.


Sommigen maken anderen helaas belachelijk in plaats met gefundeerde argumenten in een intellectuele discussie, met respect voor elkaars overtuigingen, bepaalde ideen te nuanceren of te corrigeren. Ik kan zelf die intellectuelen niet uitstaan die zich meer wanen dan anderen omdat zij tot een zogenaamd betere cultuur zeggen te horen. Respect voor elkaar is toch altijd de basis.





> In geloofs kwesties moet men heel goed de zin van de onzin weten te scheiden en niet alles op een hoop gooien. Dat dit veel kennis vereist lijkt mij evident. Niet elke burger bezit deze kennis hoe nuchter hij ook denkt. En hoe politiek hij ook maar is ingesteld. En hoe -loog of -ist hij ook maar is.


Daar ben ik het mee eens, dat men moet filteren en studeren om de teksten op hun waarde te begrijpen. Mensen die aan studie doen waardeer ik. 
Iemand die echter waarheidsclaims doet die nergens kunnen geverifieerd worden en waar andere en meer logische verklaringen voor kunnen worden aangehaald, is makkelijk te weerleggen.
Men hoeft niet alles te weten, als een heel idee op een fundament is opgebouwd dat niet erg plausibel lijkt.




> Alleen iemand met kennis van slangen kan het gif van de slang onttrekken om hier een tegengif van te maken.


Dat is juist.







> *VOLGENS MIJ* hanteren joden christelijken en moslims dezelfde autoriteit.


Uit de feiten blijkt echter dat zij totaal verschillende Godsconcepten hebben die totaal andere bidwijzen eist en geheel andere rituelen en kledijvoorschriften vraagt. 





> De discussie in het westen is erop voornamelijk op gericht de eigen cultuur (lees cultuur dus niet religie) boven de ander te plaatsen


Hoezo?




> en de discussie gaat niet zozeer over geloof maar meer over CULTUUR, macht en angst (bange cultuur)


. 

Waarop baseer je dat idee?





> Economische voorspoed en materialisme zegt niets over een "hoogwaardige" cultuur.


Neen, enkel economisch en materialistisch hoogwaardig. Over de geestelijke cultuur zegt het inderdaad niks. Dus een oordeel daarover zou een vooroordeel zijn. 




> Maar wanneer de discussie om de ethiek gaat zullen de partijen elkaar beter begrijpen, mits ze open staan voor de ander.


Volledig mee eens.




> En niet neerbuigend de discussie aangaan onder het motto van "Je mag blij zijn dat we laten je praten in dit vrije land, maar wij zijn de baas".


Akkoord.




> Maar eerlijk luisteren naar elkaar. Ik denk dat de 3 grote religies in ethisch opzicht bijna identiek zijn.


Ik ken te weinig van de andere twee om dat te besluiten, maar wat ik ervan weet is vooral dat gelovigen van alle drie de religies de twee andere niet echt omarmen. Integendeel zelfs. 




> Men moet de ethiek achter bepaalde geloofsnormen begrijpen, eer men gaat smijten met selectieve bewijzen en feiten.


Mijn kennis van de Bijbel en de ethiek daaruit doet me wel zeggen dat ik die deel. Alleen deel ik niet de waarheidsclaims van bvb. Jezus als zoon van God of dat Jezus over water kon lopen bijvoorbeeld. 

In het Oude Testament staat bijvoorbeeld:

Over de rechtvaardige mens die bespot wordt. (rechtvaardig volgens de Oud Testamentische beschrijvingen):

_
Hoe bestaat het: nu wordt hij tot Gods zonen gerekend en heeft hij zijn aandeel onder de heiligen.(Wijsheid 5, 5)_ .

Volgens mij hebben de latere Christenen 'Gods zonen' te letterlijk genterpreteerd, terwijl de profeten hier als 'Gods zonen' worden beschouwd. (volgens mij in metaforische zin). 

Dus daar waar uitspraken gedaan worden over de werkelijkheid, blijken die toch niet juist te zijn. De Bijbel is ook een soort bibliotheek van van boeken geschreven door gewone mensen en geen eenduidig geheel. 

_Gelovigen zullen voor hun overtuigingen de Koran als enige autoriteit nemen. En als daar instaat dat Djinns bestaan zullen moslims het bestaan ervan vurig verdedigen._

I


> k denk dat waneer een islamitische Docent een klas wiskunde les geeft. Hij niet constant de Koran raadpleegd omdat er verder geen andere boeken zijn maar vaker een wiskunde boek pakt om les uit te geven.


Ja, akkoord.




> Men moet ook kunnen relativeren. Ik wil u een vraag stellen : Waneer deze docent in zijn religie stuit op een zaak als de Djinn, moet hij dan meteen ongelovig zijn in die zaak (en het geloof als geheel), omdat dit volgens zijn zintuigen of bijvoorbeeld door een mens gemaakte gereedschap niet te meten is, alszijnde ontzichtbaar ?


Neen, hij kan deze metaforisch interpreteren. Hij kan zoeken naar waar het eventueel op zou kunnen wijzen. Hoe dat binnen de context van een ethisch verhaal of een theologisch verhaal kan geplaatst worden.

Maar een Djinn als een fysiek wezen voorstellen, dat kan hij na nadenken en zich informeren quasi uitsluiten. 


_Op vergelijkbare wijze waarmee hindoes rencarnatie vurig verdedigen en vroegere gelovigen in Griekse goden te paard en te zwaard hun goden verdedigden._




> Je creeert weer een beeld dat kant nog wal raakt, iedereen verdedigd zijn overtuiging waar of niet waar.


Zei ik dat dan niet?




> Het gaat erom dat er in een samenleving als Europa anno 2010 deze mensen met een overtuiging net zo vrij hun geloof kunnen belijden als "autochtonen".


Ja, alleen is dat een individuele vrijheid en zie ik dat niet als de vrijheid van een groep die haar leden die individuele vrijheden niet gunt.




> En niet constant worden geinfiltreerd, zwart gemaakt in de media of op andere wijze worden geconditioneerd.


Daar heb je gelijk in. Media moeten dat niet zwartmaken of steeds eenzijdig negatief brengen. Evenwichtige en genuanceerde informatie is veel meer welkom. Helaas zijn media gericht op sensatie en kijkcijfers. 





> De autochtonen in Europa zouden zich heel goed moeten afvragen wat ze bedoelen met een vrije samenleving of democratische waarden waar ze zo de mond van vol hebben.


Lees eens de mensenrechten, dan weet je het. Waar jij en ik hier allemaal recht op hebben, en kijk dan naar een dictatuur als bijvoorbeeld Noord-Korea. Zie het verschil. Dan begrijp je de waarde van een democratie. Maar democratische wetgeving die telkens getoetst moet blijven aan de mensenrechten (voor iedereen) en voor de bescherming van minderheden.

Enfin, misschien vind je een systeem als het Noordkoreaanse een beter systeem, maar dat geloof ik niet. 




> Als ze de normen en waarden bedoelen die hedendaags op school worden geleerd. Dan zijn ze ongelovig in hun eigen overtuiging wanneer het moslims betreft. En legt deze overtuiging het af tegen de Islam.


Niet iedereen en overal. Mensenrechten gaan ook om de vrije keuze van individuen, niet van 'groepen' of 'gemeenschappen'.




> Want de Islam blijkt door de eeuwen heen nog meer up to date te zijn dan de zogenaamde democratische waarden die sterk onderhevig zijn aan verandering wanneer het aankomt op Vrijheid, gelijkheid en broederschap. 
> Want die zijn niks meer waard wanneer den Hollander bang wordt.


Angst via dreiging, dwang of intimidatie zijn inderdaad vernietigend voor menselijke vrijheden, dat klopt. Dat zal je als persoon misschien zelf ook al ervaren hebben dat angst een mens rare dingen kan doen doen. 




> Dan worden alle waarden overboord gegooid en wordt de echte gezicht van een samenleving zichtbaar namelijk: conditionering, ongelijkheid en valsheid.


Dat is voor elke samenleving zo. Elke groep zal bij angst gevaarlijk zijn. 




> De Islam is in haar normen en waarden universeel voor elke tijdsgewricht en voor elk volk. En waarborgdt niet alleen rechten voor arabieren of blanke Europeanen. Maar voor elk Mens al 1400 jaar lang. Dit is een feit.


Helaas zijn er verschillende stromingen binnen de Islam die dan weer elks bepaalde regels dan weer gematigd, dan weer meer extreem interpreteren, zodat je dat niet zomaar kan stellen. Voor de stroming die jijzelf aanhangt zou dat zo kunnen zijn. Dat kan. 


_Terwijl andersdenkenden elke overtuiging baseren op aanwijzingen in de werkelijkheid of zoiets al dan niet kan bestaan. En andersdenkenden vinden ook uiteenlopende culturele verklaringen waarom bepaalde literatuur dit dan wel dat beweert. (traditie, oude mythologie enz.)_




> Deze andersdenkenden willen met hun selectieve theorietjes altijd een claim op de waarheid doen maar deze theorietjes schieten vaak tekort wanneer ze het hele verhaal moeten verklaren.


Volledig mee eens. Kennis opbouwen gebeurt geleidelijk, is menselijk en dus feilbaar. Het hele verhaal weten we niet, is de bescheiden houding van andersdenkenden. De velen die een verhaal bleken te hebben gingen vaak in oorlog met diegenen die beweerden een ander verhaal te hebben. Andersdenkenden willen zich vooral houden aan wat onderzoekbaar is en waarover we zinvol kunnen spreken.
Verhalen over het geheel hebben altijd voor menselijk leed gezorgd en bleken door verschillende groepen totaal van elkaar verschillend geweest te zijn. 




> En vaak gaan deze Anderdenkenden niet anders denken wanneer ze zelf zijn achterhaald. They often dont practice what they teach.


Daar heb je wel gelijk in voor sommigen. Ik vind dat men zijn mening echter moet herzien wanneer tegenbewijzen afdoende bewezen zijn. Nu, elke mens heeft het er echter van nature moeilijk mee. Ikzelf ook. Ik herken dat bij mezelf ook.






> Wanneer duidelijke bewijzen tot je zijn gekomen en je neemt deze niet aan, is dat een bewijs van of dat je blind en doof bent. Of dat je hoogmoedig bent.


Uit alle windstreken komen inderdaad (vooral in een multiculturele) duidelijke totaal tegengestelde verhalen met elk hun eigen aanwijzingen. Wil je daar wegwijs uit raken heb je enkel je rationaliteit als kompas om door deze chaos een lichtend pad te vinden. Enkel gedegen vergelijkend literatuuronderzoek door wetenschap, dat niet al vertrekt vanuit een bepaald verhaal a priori als waarheid te nemen, kan uitzoeken wat er van welk verhaal aan is en wat niet.

Ik praat hier over nederland en niet over Belgie als samenleving. In Belgie zijn ze iets verder in deze ontwikkelingen. In Nederland lopen ze nog een beetje achter hierin en is het meer een luxeprobleem dan dat er feitelijk echt iets aan de hand is. 




> Den slavendrijvers mentaliteit die gekrenkt wordt wanneer een Nederlander met een niet blanke achtergrond een maatschappelijk goede positie verwerft is feitenlijk het probleem. Dan heeft men in Nederland al het gevoel dat alles wordt overgenomen.


Ik kan me voorstellen dat dat zo aanvoelt. Maar ook hier is het volgens mij gevaarlijk om 'elke Nederlander' zo te zien. Diegenen die het doen vallen echter wel op. Racisme en discriminatie is iets dat bestreden moet worden, akkoord.




> Baldadige nederlandse kinderen bijvoorbeeld zijn in dit land een parlementair onderwerp waar de leger op af gestuurd zou moeten worden.


Hoezo? Leg eens uit?





> Nogmaals ze zijn ongelovig in hun eigen overtuiging waar ze zo de mond van vol hebben.


Je bedoelt respect voor mensenrechten en het recht op geloof? Voor mijn part mogen mensen geloven wat ze denken dat waar is, alleen moeten mensen zich wel neerleggen bij feiten en logica. Want dat is wat we, doorheen de verschillende verhalen, uiteindelijk van nature allemaal delen. 
Iedereen kan wiskunde begrijpen en er inzicht in krijgen, ongeacht godsdienst, ras, geslacht enz... Zo werken wetenschappers van verschillende geloofsachtergronden harmonieus samen omdat de natuurwetenschappen en de natuur zelf een universele taal heeft. En dat is er zo mooi aan.





> Dat het zo langzamerhand een heel belachlijke vertoning begint te worden die eigelijk helemaal niet leuk is. Misschien wel grappig maar niet leuk.


Je hebt het over Nederland en Geert Wilders: ja, kan ik me wel wat voorstellen dat het voor moslims niet leuk is.
Ik moet zelf van dat racistisch gedoe ook niet echt hebben.

----------


## ILLUMINATUS

_Blijkbaar vul jij voor mij al in welke normen ik ok vind of niet. Dat is vaak een valkuil bij conflicten, vind ik. De leden van een andere groep over een kam scheren en hen allen in het slechte kamp wanen.
Dat is gevaarlijk: je waant een hele groep mensen in een bepaald kamp en rechtvaardigt daardoor om deze groep negatief te bespreken (en eventueel te behandelen). Ik weet het: het gebeurt ook tegenover moslims.
Maar je kan toch niet oordelen (vooraf).
Dat heet 'vooroordeel'. Je oordeelt vooraf.
Je kan toch onmogelijk weten welke ethische maatstaven ik hanteer. Misschien hanteer ik dezelfde als vrome moslims? Dat weet jij niet._

Bedankt voor uw reactie.
Als burger van Nederland weet ik heel goed wat een vooroordeel is. Maar dit illustreert weer eens that you dont practice what you preach. U stelt mij in uw vorige bericht een vraag, vervolgens gaat u daar zelf een antwoord op verzinnen om vervolgens op dat zelf verzonnen antwoord te gaan uitwijden om uw standpunt te bekrachtigen. We zijn het er in ieder geval over eens dat deze methode niet zuiver is.

_Soit: we kunnen best niet voor elkaar uitmaken welke ethische maatstaven hij of zij hanteert. 
Als mens kan ik er vrij voor kiezen om de Bijbel of de Koran als leidraad te kiezen op het vlak van ethiek bijvoorbeeld. Niet als historisch of letterlijk geschrift maar als ethische Geschriften bijvoorbeeld. Dat weet jij niet. Je kan mij op dat vlak onmogelijk kennen. 
_
Uw Ethische maatstaven dienen niet in strijd te zijn met de wetten van de staat. En dit geldt tevens voor mij en iedere andere ingezetene.


_Nieuwe technologie zoals forums en internet doet toch opnieuw nadenken over hoe een bepaalde ethiek toegepast kan worden op bijvoorbeeld een forum. Dat kan je niet zomaar direct afleiden uit de oude boeken. Daar moeten mensen toch ook over nadenken.
_

Dat ligt eraan hoe je het forum vorm wil geven.

_Iemand die echter waarheidsclaims doet die nergens kunnen geverifieerd worden en waar andere en meer logische verklaringen voor kunnen worden aangehaald, is makkelijk te weerleggen.
Men hoeft niet alles te weten, als een heel idee op een fundament is opgebouwd dat niet erg plausibel lijkt.
_
Bedoel je hier de Islam?

_Uit de feiten blijkt echter dat zij totaal verschillende Godsconcepten hebben die totaal andere bidwijzen eist en geheel andere rituelen en kledijvoorschriften vraagt. 
_

De bron is hetzelfde namelijk ALLAH (swt). De gebruiken zijn anders, dit komt onder andere door Cultuur (dat wat mens heeft toegevoegd). Maar de boodschap is hetzelfde. Het concept van goed en kwaad is hetzelfde. Dus Ethisch zou men in principe hetzelfde zijn, en wat nog belangrijker is. Men kan in vrede samenleven. Het is niet de bedoeling om van een jood een moslim te maken of vice versa. Maar hoe kan men samenleven.

_De discussie in het westen is erop voornamelijk op gericht de eigen cultuur (lees cultuur dus niet religie) boven de ander te plaatsen
Hoezo?
_

De discussie wordt gevoerd met drogredenen en halve waarheden om de islam in een kwaad daglicht te zetten, en niet zozeer met inhoudelijke feiten en misschien wel respect. Er is genoeg kennis omtrent de islam. Je kan mij niet wijs maken dat deze mensen dit niet opzettelijk doen. Er wordt constant geprovoceerd om negatieve reacties bij moslims op te roepen. Dan kan men zeggen dat zij barbaars zijn. Gelukkig helpt dit niet. Wanneer je beledigende uitspraken doet over de islam maak je gebruik van je democratisch recht van vrijheid van meningsuiting. Wanneer je dit over joden doet ben je een antisemiet en ben je strafbaar. Dit komt allemaal voort uit een arrogantie, de arrogantie waarin men zijn cultuur hoger waant dan de andere.

_en de discussie gaat niet zozeer over geloof maar meer over CULTUUR, macht en angst (bange cultuur)
Waarop baseer je dat idee?_

Men bedient zich in deze discussie constant van drogredenen, leugens en belachlijke angstbeelden over de toekomst, gebaseerd op cultuur en halve waarheden. Bijvoorbeeld dat de profeet Mohammed (pbuH) een pedofiel zou zijn. Of dat de islaam geweld predikt. Of dat men over tien jaar in nederland verplicht de sharia gaat invoeren als we niks doen aan deze tsunami islam. Dit is onzin. En de zogenaamd anders denkenden zijn wel degenen die het fanatiekst met deze onzin rondstrooien.

_Ik ken te weinig van de andere twee om dat te besluiten, maar wat ik ervan weet is vooral dat gelovigen van alle drie de religies de twee andere niet echt omarmen. Integendeel zelfs._ 

In de geschiedenis is duidelijk te zien dat de echte gelovigen altijd samen hebben kunnen leven. Macht geld corruptie en verraad (dus niet geloof) hebben hier altijd nog een eind aan gemaakt.

_Mijn kennis van de Bijbel en de ethiek daaruit doet me wel zeggen dat ik die deel. Alleen deel ik niet de waarheidsclaims van bvb. Jezus als zoon van God of dat Jezus over water kon lopen bijvoorbeeld._

De boodschap van Jezus(pbuH) zou belangrijker moeten zijn dan of hij al dan niet op het water kon lopen of niet. Dat is niet belangrijk. Het is een bovennatuurlijke boodschap. Ik vindt het veel ongelooflijker dat geld in een tijd van hoogstaande wetenschap en techniek kan verdampen. En dat ik daardoor 2 keer zo weinig heb te besteden. En dat de boodschap is dat ik nog meer moet uitgeven, werkelijk waar ongelooflijk. 

_Ja, alleen is dat een individuele vrijheid en zie ik dat niet als de vrijheid van een groep die haar leden die individuele vrijheden niet gunt_.

Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt. zou je dit kunnen verduidelijken.

_Daar heb je gelijk in. Media moeten dat niet zwartmaken of steeds eenzijdig negatief brengen. Evenwichtige en genuanceerde informatie is veel meer welkom. Helaas zijn media gericht op sensatie en kijkcijfers._

En heel goed voor het indoctrineren van mensen met onzin.

_Lees eens de mensenrechten, dan weet je het. Waar jij en ik hier allemaal recht op hebben, en kijk dan naar een dictatuur als bijvoorbeeld Noord-Korea. Zie het verschil. Dan begrijp je de waarde van een democratie. Maar democratische wetgeving die telkens getoetst moet blijven aan de mensenrechten (voor iedereen) en voor de bescherming van minderheden.
_

Wat ik bedoel is dat men het liefst deze mensenrechten aan de laars lapt als het moslims betreft. Gelukkig is dit heel moeilijk.

_Enfin, misschien vind je een systeem als het Noordkoreaanse een beter systeem, maar dat geloof ik niet. 
_
Je weet in ieder geval waar je aan toe bent daar.

_Angst via dreiging, dwang of intimidatie zijn inderdaad vernietigend voor menselijke vrijheden, dat klopt. Dat zal je als persoon misschien zelf ook al ervaren hebben dat angst een mens rare dingen kan doen doen._ 

Haat verschuilt onder valse angst is inderdaad intimiderend en beledigend. Vooral voor het intellect.

_Dat is voor elke samenleving zo. Elke groep zal bij angst gevaarlijk zijn._ 

Behalve met een rotsvast vertrouwen in de eigen kracht van de ideologie. Dan kan men elk reeel gevaar aan.

_Helaas zijn er verschillende stromingen binnen de Islam die dan weer elks bepaalde regels dan weer gematigd, dan weer meer extreem interpreteren, zodat je dat niet zomaar kan stellen. Voor de stroming die jijzelf aanhangt zou dat zo kunnen zijn. Dat kan._ 

Ik erken maar een zogenaamde islamitische stroming namelijk de ISLAM.

_Ik kan me voorstellen dat dat zo aanvoelt. Maar ook hier is het volgens mij gevaarlijk om 'elke Nederlander' zo te zien. Diegenen die het doen vallen echter wel op. Racisme en discriminatie is iets dat bestreden moet worden, akkoord.
_

Tegenwoordig is het niet elke blanke Nederlander maar ook de zogenaamde Huis-Nederlanders.
Zie het House en Field negro verhaal van Malcolm X. Maar natuurlijk moet men niet iedereen over een kam scheren he.

_Baldadige nederlandse kinderen bijvoorbeeld zijn in dit land een parlementair onderwerp waar de leger op af gestuurd zou moeten worden.
Hoezo? Leg eens uit?
_

Het gaat gelukkig maar om een kleine harde kern van Nederlandse kinderen. Waar de hele groep op wordt aangeken. lol

_Dat het zo langzamerhand een heel belachlijke vertoning begint te worden die eigelijk helemaal niet leuk is. Misschien wel grappig maar niet leuk.
Je hebt het over Nederland en Geert Wilders: ja, kan ik me wel wat voorstellen dat het voor moslims niet leuk is.
Ik moet zelf van dat racistisch gedoe ook niet echt hebben._

Ik kan me voorstellen dat het ook niet leuk is als je Hitler hebt meegemaakt, dat maakt het des te triester. Maar wel grappig toch?

FUCK GEERT WILDERS EN DE PARTIJ VOOR VARKENS

----------


## naam

> _Blijkbaar vul jij voor mij al in welke normen ik ok vind of niet. Dat is vaak een valkuil bij conflicten, vind ik. De leden van een andere groep over een kam scheren en hen allen in het slechte kamp wanen.
> Dat is gevaarlijk: je waant een hele groep mensen in een bepaald kamp en rechtvaardigt daardoor om deze groep negatief te bespreken (en eventueel te behandelen). Ik weet het: het gebeurt ook tegenover moslims.
> Maar je kan toch niet oordelen (vooraf).
> Dat heet 'vooroordeel'. Je oordeelt vooraf.
> Je kan toch onmogelijk weten welke ethische maatstaven ik hanteer. Misschien hanteer ik dezelfde als vrome moslims? Dat weet jij niet._
> 
> Bedankt voor uw reactie.
> Als burger van Nederland weet ik heel goed wat een vooroordeel is. Maar dit illustreert weer eens that you dont practice what you preach. U stelt mij in uw vorige bericht een vraag, vervolgens gaat u daar zelf een antwoord op verzinnen om vervolgens op dat zelf verzonnen antwoord te gaan uitwijden om uw standpunt te bekrachtigen. We zijn het er in ieder geval over eens dat deze methode niet zuiver is.
> 
> ...


Kun jij uitleggen waarom Mohammed geen pedofiel is?

----------


## maartenn100

> Bedankt voor uw reactie.


Graag gedaan.




> Als burger van Nederland weet ik heel goed wat een vooroordeel is. Maar dit illustreert weer eens that you dont practice what you preach. U stelt mij in uw vorige bericht een vraag, vervolgens gaat u daar zelf een antwoord op verzinnen om vervolgens op dat zelf verzonnen antwoord te gaan uitwijden om uw standpunt te bekrachtigen. We zijn het er in ieder geval over eens dat deze methode niet zuiver is.


Inderdaad, mocht ik voor u ingevuld hebben wat u dacht, terwijl ik dat niet kan weten, maak ik me daar inderdaad ook schuldig aan. Het is geen verwijt: het is menselijk, iedereen doet het. Alleen: we doen er individuele mensen onrecht mee aan denken te weten wat 'hun groep' denkt. Dat is groepsdenken. 
Soms kan je dat natuurlijk wel afleiden uit de club waar mensen zeggen toe te behoren. Van een zichzelfnoemend Christen kan je ook, zonder meer informatie nodig te hebben, weten waar hij of zij voor staat. 

[/I]



> Uw Ethische maatstaven dienen niet in strijd te zijn met de wetten van de staat. En dit geldt tevens voor mij en iedere andere ingezetene.


In je eigen leven kan je in de omgang met andere mensen wel je eigen zienswijze proberen gestalte te geven. De democratische wetten in Belgi laten dat toch bijvoorbeeld toe. 






> _Iemand die echter waarheidsclaims doet die nergens kunnen geverifieerd worden en waar andere en meer logische verklaringen voor kunnen worden aangehaald, is makkelijk te weerleggen.
> Men hoeft niet alles te weten, als een heel idee op een fundament is opgebouwd dat niet erg plausibel lijkt.
> _
> Bedoel je hier de Islam?


Ik bedoel het algemeen: wanneer je een theorie vormt op basis van feiten, die achteraf niet blijken te kloppen, is de theorie, hoe consistent klinkend ook, fout. Dat is inderdaad jammer, maar zo gaan we algemeen met theorien om wanneer de feiten niet kloppen.
Dus wat je zegt klopt dus niet: het is niet dat je veel kennis van iets moet hebben om het gefundeerd te kunnen weerleggen. 
Als een aantal fundamentele basisgegevens niet blijken te kloppen, waar alle verdere kennis uit werd afgeleid, is de verdere kennis ook onjuist. Men hoeft daar zelfs eens niet naar te kijken dan.
Dat geldt voor elke theorie. 
Vraag dat maar eens aan wetenschappers, die ook moslim zijn hoe met weerlegging van theorien wordt omgegaan. 







> De bron is hetzelfde namelijk ALLAH (swt). De gebruiken zijn anders, dit komt onder andere door Cultuur (dat wat mens heeft toegevoegd).


Dat klopt niet, aangezien God in de Thorah volgens de joden duidelijk met Zijn stem voorschriften geeft. Joden beweren dat ook. 
Allah of God zou dan toch 1 boek met ondubbelzinnige voorschriften overhandigen? Dat dit niet het geval is duidt inderdaad dat het geheel wijst op cultuur.




> Maar de boodschap is hetzelfde. Het concept van goed en kwaad is hetzelfde.


Wel als dat zo zou zijn, dan kan je de rituelen toch achterwege laten? Enkel de ethische regels (die ook in de mensenrechten terug te vinden zijn) kan je naleven.
Vraag dat maar eens aan Joden, of zij hun rituelen en bidwijze beschouwen als toevoegingen van mensen.




> Dus Ethisch zou men in principe hetzelfde zijn,


Ik vind dat wel een interpretatie die ik kan delen, waardoor je de rituelen inderdaad kan weglaten en het enkel gaat om je gedrag en omgang met mensen. God staat dan voor een Weg in je leven. 




> en wat nog belangrijker is. Men kan in vrede samenleven.


De vele kruistochten, conflicten in het Midden-Oosten enz... wijzen uit dat 'in vrede samenleven' voorlopig enkel gebeurt in het Europa van de mensenrechten. Ook al wordt in Europa wel vaak flink heen en weer gescheld (vooral in media). Bloedbaden kom je daar nauwelijks of niet tegen. 
Liever een land waar mensen kunnen kakelen tegen elkaar zoveel ze willen, dan landen waar men elkaar vermoord of angst zaait wanneer men niet van hetzelfde gedacht is.




> Het is niet de bedoeling om van een jood een moslim te maken of vice versa. Maar hoe kan men samenleven.


Een logische gevolgtrekking uit je uitleg is: het doet er niet toe of je jood of moslim bent: het gaat enkel om de ethische regels, die dezelfde zijn. 
Waarom laat men de rest dan niet weg?
Volgens mij: omdat de rituelen en bidwijze als een essentieel onderdeel worden gezien van de verschillende openbaringen voor Joden, Moslims en christenen. Als essentieel deel uitmakend van de openbaring.






> De discussie wordt gevoerd met drogredenen en halve waarheden om de islam in een kwaad daglicht te zetten, en niet zozeer met inhoudelijke feiten en misschien wel respect.


Ik vind: men moet met redelijke argumenten met elkaar in dialoog gaan, met wederzijds respect.



> Er is genoeg kennis omtrent de islam. Je kan mij niet wijs maken dat deze mensen dit niet opzettelijk doen


. 
Sommigen doen dat opzettelijk. Zij vallen op en krijgen een publiek forum, omdat dat sensationeel is. Het lokt kijkcijfers, het lokt stemmen.
Maar er zijn er ook die echt hun kennis willen delen en nieuwsgierig zijn naar opvattingen van moslims over geloven.
Ikzelf bijvoorbeeld vind het principieel dat mensen eerlijk op zoek gaan naar de Waarheid. En dit doen, rekening houdend met de feiten en redelijke argumenten. 
Dat vraagt moeite en sereniteit en de stilte voor studie. 
Dat vraagt ook het eerlijk erkennen van je ongelijk op basis van juiste informatie. Je eigen ego opzijzettend en dat wat je eerst dacht nu als fout toe te geven. 
Dat vraagt om dus geen overtuigingen te koesteren, aangezien je in staat moet zijn ze te veranderen op basis van tegensprekelijke informatie.
Daarentegen kan je wel (ethische) principes koesteren en belangrijk vinden. 




> Er wordt constant geprovoceerd om negatieve reacties bij moslims op te roepen. Dan kan men zeggen dat zij barbaars zijn.


Met geroep en gescheld maak je niemand tot vriend. Zo regeer je ook geen land.





> Gelukkig helpt dit niet. Wanneer je beledigende uitspraken doet over de islam maak je gebruik van je democratisch recht van vrijheid van meningsuiting.


Beledigen en provoceren is niet erg opbouwend. Je jaagt er mensen mee weg ipv dat je van elkaar kan leren. 




> Wanneer je dit over joden doet ben je een antisemiet en ben je strafbaar.


Heb je gelijk in: men zou dat dan ook met joden mogen doen. Men kan niet met twee maten en twee gewichten meten. 




> Dit komt allemaal voort uit een arrogantie, de arrogantie waarin men zijn cultuur hoger waant dan de andere.


Arrogantie is inderdaad bij sommigen een drijfveer. 
Ikzelf vind dat 'fierheid' voor je eigenheid en afkomst of maatschappijvisie wel belangrijk is. Dat is natuurlijk iets anders dan arrogantie.
Je kan sterk overtuigd zijn van iets en dat willen meedelen aan anderen.
Dat is natuurlijk iets totaal anders dan schelden. 

_en de discussie gaat niet zozeer over geloof maar meer over CULTUUR, macht en angst (bange cultuur)
Waarop baseer je dat idee?_




> Men bedient zich in deze discussie constant van drogredenen, leugens en belachlijke angstbeelden over de toekomst, gebaseerd op cultuur en halve waarheden. Bijvoorbeeld dat de profeet Mohammed (pbuH) een pedofiel zou zijn.


Ja, die opmerking heeft met de leeftijd van Asha te maken volgens de Hadith.

Aisha was de dochter van Aboe Bakr, een van zijn allerbeste vrienden van Mohammed. Aboe Bakr volgde hem later op als kalief. Volgens een van de samenstellers van de overleveringen, Ibn Hshm, trouwde Mohammed Aisha toen ze zeven jaar oud was en kwam ze als echtgenote bij hem wonen toen ze negen of tien jaar oud was. Er zijn een aantal hadith's die worden toegeschreven aan Aisha zelf en waarin dit verhaal wordt bevestigd. Binnen de Islam hoeven gecanoniseerde hadith's echter niet noodzakelijk waar te zijn. Om allerlei redenen kunnen gekleurde versies van de overlevering zijn ontstaan omdat die pas rond 750 definitief zijn vastgelegd.

Nahed Selim (‘de Vrouwen van de Profeet'), vermeldt 13 vrouwen die Mohammed zou hebben gehad. Aisha is daarin de derde in rij. Nahed Selim beschouwt de leeftijdsgegevens als juist en verwijst daarbij naar de voorkeur van Arabieren voor kindbruidjes, een voorkeur die ook bestaat in landen als India, Turkije, Afghanistan en Iran. De voorkeur voor kindbruidjes relateert ze aan praktische overwegingen. De ouders zijn snel van hun dochter af en voorkomen zo allerlei risico's en de bruidegom heeft alle tijd om zijn bruid naar eigen inzicht te vormen.







> Of dat de islaam geweld predikt.


Dat heeft te maken met aantal verzen in de Koran die, als je ze leest zoals ze daar staan zonder te interpreteren, inderdaad wijzen op geweld dat gerechtvaardigd wordt tegen niet-moslims.




> Of dat men over tien jaar in nederland verplicht de sharia gaat invoeren als we niks doen aan deze tsunami islam.


In Belgi is er Sharia4Belgium die nu al de Sharia wilden uitproberen. Dus bepaalde moslims komen daar ronduit voor uit. 





> In de geschiedenis is duidelijk te zien dat de echte gelovigen altijd samen hebben kunnen leven. Macht geld corruptie en verraad (dus niet geloof) hebben hier altijd nog een eind aan gemaakt.


Maar vaak genoeg ging het toch ook over de geloofskwestie. Zelfs vandaag nog zijn Boedhabeelden neergehaald bijvoorbeeld door de Taliban. 


_Mijn kennis van de Bijbel en de ethiek daaruit doet me wel zeggen dat ik die deel. Alleen deel ik niet de waarheidsclaims van bvb. Jezus als zoon van God of dat Jezus over water kon lopen bijvoorbeeld._




> De boodschap van Jezus(pbuH) zou belangrijker moeten zijn dan of hij al dan niet op het water kon lopen of niet.


Dat is juist, maar voor veel fundamentalistische Christenen zijn de zogenaamde wonderen van Jezus minstens even belangrijk. 




> Ik vindt het veel ongelooflijker dat geld in een tijd van hoogstaande wetenschap en techniek kan verdampen. En dat ik daardoor 2 keer zo weinig heb te besteden. En dat de boodschap is dat ik nog meer moet uitgeven, werkelijk waar ongelooflijk.


Hoezo?




> _Ja, alleen is dat een individuele vrijheid en zie ik dat niet als de vrijheid van een groep die haar leden die individuele vrijheden niet gunt_.
> 
> Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt. zou je dit kunnen verduidelijken.


Wel binnen een gemeenschap (joodse, moslims of andere) moet ook vrijheid van geloof kunnen bestaan of mensenrechten. Mensenrechten zijn een individueel recht, geen recht van een groep die datzelfde recht niet aan zijn leden gunt. Dat bedoel ik.




> En heel goed voor het indoctrineren van mensen met onzin.


Dat is overdreven. Media hebben als opdracht informatie te geven die gecontroleerd is en gebaseerd op feiten. Mensen laten zich ook niet zomaar wat aanpraten. Dat mensen zo kritisch mogelijk met alle soorten informatie omgaan, is het beste wapen hiertegen. (bvb. via wetenschap en gefundeerde tegenargumenten)





> Wat ik bedoel is dat men het liefst deze mensenrechten aan de laars lapt als het moslims betreft. Gelukkig is dit heel moeilijk.


Sommigen wel, maar inderdaad: gelukkig is dit zeer moeilijk. 




> _Enfin, misschien vind je een systeem als het Noordkoreaanse een beter systeem, maar dat geloof ik niet. 
> _
> Je weet in ieder geval waar je aan toe bent daar.


Vind je dat dan beter?





> Haat verschuilt onder valse angst is inderdaad intimiderend en beledigend. Vooral voor het intellect.


Maar niet alles is haat, er is ook echte angst, door beelden van moslims uit gebeurtenissen in Irak bijvoorbeeld of door de aanslagen in Londen en Madrid bijvoorbeeld.

_Dat is voor elke samenleving zo. Elke groep zal bij angst gevaarlijk zijn._ 




> Behalve met een rotsvast vertrouwen in de eigen kracht van de ideologie. Dan kan men elk reeel gevaar aan.


Neen juist niet: dat zorgt juist voor het gevaar. De rotsvast overtuigden zijn diegenen die niet meer twijfelen en de aanval ingaan. 
De kritische denkers gaan juist in dialoog en corrigeren hun eigen overtuigingen. 
Daar ben je totaal fout in hoor. 

_Helaas zijn er verschillende stromingen binnen de Islam die dan weer elks bepaalde regels dan weer gematigd, dan weer meer extreem interpreteren, zodat je dat niet zomaar kan stellen. Voor de stroming die jijzelf aanhangt zou dat zo kunnen zijn. Dat kan._ 




> Ik erken maar een zogenaamde islamitische stroming namelijk de ISLAM.


Wel, leer dan de andere kennen:
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam#S...en_in_de_islam
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stromingen_in_de_islam
(Ps: dit is een goed onderzocht feit)

Er zijn dus vele 'Islaams' die anders worden ingevuld in de wereld. Er is geen eenduidige leer plus er zijn vele interpretaties.
Kijk maar naar de Taliban in Afghanistan: is dit de praktisering die je voorstaat van Islaam? (Ik hoop van niet).

Nu je dat weet, zou je je mening toch moeten herzien. (op basis van feiten).





> Tegenwoordig is het niet elke blanke Nederlander maar ook de zogenaamde Huis-Nederlanders.
> Zie het House en Field negro verhaal van Malcolm X. Maar natuurlijk moet men niet iedereen over een kam scheren he.


Nazi-extremisten vormen maar een kleine groep. Maar een kleine groep ideologen kan levensgevaarlijk zijn. (in tegenstelling tot wat je ervoor beweerde: ideologie kan mensen verblinden en de illusie van perfectie geven tegenover de onperfecten die moeten gelimineerd worden)
Zwart-witdenken is het gevolg van rotsvaste ideologien.
Zelfkritisch blijven en de eigen overtuigingen blijven wijzigen naar de feiten en logische gevolgtrekkingen is het gezonde alternatief.





> _Baldadige nederlandse kinderen bijvoorbeeld zijn in dit land een parlementair onderwerp waar de leger op af gestuurd zou moeten worden.
> Hoezo? Leg eens uit?
> _
> 
> Het gaat gelukkig maar om een kleine harde kern van Nederlandse kinderen. Waar de hele groep op wordt aangeken. lol


Inderdaad, maar voor die groep is dat helaas niet zo grappig.

----------


## ILLUMINATUS

_In je eigen leven kan je in de omgang met andere mensen wel je eigen zienswijze proberen gestalte te geven. De democratische wetten in Belgi laten dat toch bijvoorbeeld toe._ 

Maar uw Ethische maatstaven dienen niet in strijd te zijn met deze democratische wetten. Dat wet daar ruimte voor vrijheid laten lijkt mij logisch. 

_Ik bedoel het algemeen: wanneer je een theorie vormt op basis van feiten, die achteraf niet blijken te kloppen, is de theorie, hoe consistent klinkend ook, fout. Dat is inderdaad jammer, maar zo gaan we algemeen met theorien om wanneer de feiten niet kloppen.
Dus wat je zegt klopt dus niet: het is niet dat je veel kennis van iets moet hebben om het gefundeerd te kunnen weerleggen. 
Als een aantal fundamentele basisgegevens niet blijken te kloppen, waar alle verdere kennis uit werd afgeleid, is de verdere kennis ook onjuist. Men hoeft daar zelfs eens niet naar te kijken dan.
Dat geldt voor elke theorie. 
Vraag dat maar eens aan wetenschappers, die ook moslim zijn hoe met weerlegging van theorien wordt omgegaan. 
_
Je moet juist veel kennis van iets hebben om het te kunnen weerleggen, volgens de islamitische wetenschap. Men moet kennis hebben van alle feiten en methoden om de zin van de onzin te kunnen scheiden. En dit vergt tijd en geduld. Ik moet wel toegeven dat het makkelijker is om te oordelen over feiten zonder het hele plaatje te zien of te kennen. 

_Dat klopt niet, aangezien God in de Thorah volgens de joden duidelijk met Zijn stem voorschriften geeft. Joden beweren dat ook. 
Allah of God zou dan toch 1 boek met ondubbelzinnige voorschriften overhandigen? Dat dit niet het geval is duidt inderdaad dat het geheel wijst op cultuur._

Lees: onder andere door. Dus niet het hele geloof is verzonnen door mensen ja. Wel goed lezen hoor.

_Wel als dat zo zou zijn, dan kan je de rituelen toch achterwege laten? Enkel de ethische regels (die ook in de mensenrechten terug te vinden zijn) kan je naleven.
Vraag dat maar eens aan Joden, of zij hun rituelen en bidwijze beschouwen als toevoegingen van mensen.
_
Uw denkt hier dat ik bedoel dat het hele joodse en christenlijke geloof uit menselijke cultuur is ontstaan. Als u goed had gelezen dan had u begrepen dat er in religies dus allemaal. Een gedeelte puur is en een gedeelte door mensen is toegevoegd in de vorm van extra rituelen of everleveringen. Dat deze gelovigen (dus allemaal)dit niet allemaal zullen erkennen lijkt mij ook logisch. 
En Nee men hoeft niks van zijn geloof achterwege te laten omdat het hier gaat om samenleven en niet louter om gemeenschappelijke factoren. Het zou immers dwaas zijn te denken dat geloof alleen bestaat uit ethische regeltjes die opgevolgd moeten worden. Er is ONDER ANDERE ook een behoefte en een wil om te aanbidden. Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat de echte gelovigen zeker met elkaar samen kunnen leven zonder ook maar een milimeter van hun geloof in te leveren. Degene die god eerst willen zien voordat ze geloven zullen inderdaad de nadruk leggen op zaken die er niet toe doen en constant zaken onduidelijk proberen te maken terwijl ze heel duidelijk zijn.

_Ik vind dat wel een interpretatie die ik kan delen, waardoor je de rituelen inderdaad kan weglaten en het enkel gaat om je gedrag en omgang met mensen. God staat dan voor een Weg in je leven._ 

Dit bedoel ik dus met toevoegingen. Ik zeg de ethische grond is hetzelfde. Dus hoeft men niks van zijn geloof achterwege te laten. Want deze religies kunnen met elkaar samenleven. Staat God zowiezo niet voor een weg in je leven als je oprecht geloofd? Ik denk dat je mijn interpretatie niet helemaal snapt.

_Een logische gevolgtrekking uit je uitleg is: het doet er niet toe of je jood of moslim bent: het gaat enkel om de ethische regels, die dezelfde zijn. 
Waarom laat men de rest dan niet weg?
Volgens mij: omdat de rituelen en bidwijze als een essentieel onderdeel worden gezien van de verschillende openbaringen voor Joden, Moslims en christenen. Als essentieel deel uitmakend van de openbaring.
_
Dit is GEEN logische gevolgtrekking, want wat ik bedoel is dat ze op dezelfde grond samen kunnen leven zonder dat iemand iets van zijn geloof hoeft in te leveren. Dus u heeft dit niet helemaal begrepen. Wel goed blijven lezen en nadenken en willen begrijpen dit is zware stof hoor. 

_Arrogantie is inderdaad bij sommigen een drijfveer. 
Ikzelf vind dat 'fierheid' voor je eigenheid en afkomst of maatschappijvisie wel belangrijk is. Dat is natuurlijk iets anders dan arrogantie.
Je kan sterk overtuigd zijn van iets en dat willen meedelen aan anderen.
Dat is natuurlijk iets totaal anders dan schelden._ 

Deze fierheid ruikt anders sterk naar arrogantie. En door deze fierheid blijft men achter de feiten aan lopen. Door deze fierheid wordt de vrijheid van meningsuiting misbruikt en door deze fierheid is men antisemiet wanneer men beledigende uitspraken doet over joden. En maakt men heldhaftig gebruik van van de recht op vrijheid van meningsuiting wanneer dit moslims betreft.
Deze fierheid zorgt ervoor dat burgers gaan polariseren. 

_Ja, die opmerking heeft met de leeftijd van Asha te maken volgens de Hadith.

Aisha was de dochter van Aboe Bakr, een van zijn allerbeste vrienden van Mohammed. Aboe Bakr volgde hem later op als kalief. Volgens een van de samenstellers van de overleveringen, Ibn Hshm, trouwde Mohammed Aisha toen ze zeven jaar oud was en kwam ze als echtgenote bij hem wonen toen ze negen of tien jaar oud was. Er zijn een aantal hadith's die worden toegeschreven aan Aisha zelf en waarin dit verhaal wordt bevestigd. Binnen de Islam hoeven gecanoniseerde hadith's echter niet noodzakelijk waar te zijn. Om allerlei redenen kunnen gekleurde versies van de overlevering zijn ontstaan omdat die pas rond 750 definitief zijn vastgelegd.

Nahed Selim (de Vrouwen van de Profeet'), vermeldt 13 vrouwen die Mohammed zou hebben gehad. Aisha is daarin de derde in rij. Nahed Selim beschouwt de leeftijdsgegevens als juist en verwijst daarbij naar de voorkeur van Arabieren voor kindbruidjes, een voorkeur die ook bestaat in landen als India, Turkije, Afghanistan en Iran. De voorkeur voor kindbruidjes relateert ze aan praktische overwegingen. De ouders zijn snel van hun dochter af en voorkomen zo allerlei risico's en de bruidegom heeft alle tijd om zijn bruid naar eigen inzicht te vormen._

Dit bedoel ik dus met selectief, je presenteert een verhaaltje alszijnde dat is toen en toen gebeurd.
Maar tegelijk zeg je eigenlijk is de bron niet zo betrouwbaar. Je hebt de mond vol van feiten en weerleggingen. Maar je gebruikt een verhaal waarvan jezelf zegt dat het niet betrouwbaar is. Maar het is toch wel noemens waardig om het toch aan te geven want dit kan goed gebruikt worden voor de kruistocht niet waar.

_Dat heeft te maken met aantal verzen in de Koran die, als je ze leest zoals ze daar staan zonder te interpreteren, inderdaad wijzen op geweld dat gerechtvaardigd wordt tegen niet-moslims._

Dus gaan ze selectief te werk wanneer ze precies die regeltjes weglaten waarin de context duidelijk wordt gemaakt. Dus daar zijn we het over eens. Nogmaals dit is weer eens een sterk staaltje westerse propaganda techniek. Getuigt in ieder geval niet van wijsheid.

_In Belgi is er Sharia4Belgium die nu al de Sharia wilden uitproberen. Dus bepaalde moslims komen daar ronduit voor uit._

Wat zou dan het probleem zijn als dit geboren belgen zijn die dit op democratische wijze bewerkstelligd hebben. 

_Maar vaak genoeg ging het toch ook over de geloofskwestie. Zelfs vandaag nog zijn Boedhabeelden neergehaald bijvoorbeeld door de Taliban._ 

En je hebt in de hele arabische wereld geeneen Kerk of synagoge he.

_Dat is juist, maar voor veel fundamentalistische Christenen zijn de zogenaamde wonderen van Jezus minstens even belangrijk._ 

De mensen die eerst god willen zien voordat ze geloven.

_Wel binnen een gemeenschap (joodse, moslims of andere) moet ook vrijheid van geloof kunnen bestaan of mensenrechten. Mensenrechten zijn een individueel recht, geen recht van een groep die datzelfde recht niet aan zijn leden gunt. Dat bedoel ik._

Okee,duidelijk

_Dat is overdreven. Media hebben als opdracht informatie te geven die gecontroleerd is en gebaseerd op feiten. Mensen laten zich ook niet zomaar wat aanpraten. Dat mensen zo kritisch mogelijk met alle soorten informatie omgaan, is het beste wapen hiertegen. (bvb. via wetenschap en gefundeerde tegenargumenten)_

Dat dit niet overdreven is zie NAZI duitsland, mensen laten zich wel degelijk zomaar wat aanpraten. Helemaal in grote groepen. Mensen zijn beperkt in hun kritisch vermogen om met alle soorten informatie om te gaan. Sommige mensen willen alleen zien wat ze willen zien. Daar dankt geert wilders zijn aanhang aan. Wetenschap en gefundeerde argumenten werken averechts met dit soort varkens.

_Vind je dat dan beter?
_
Ach wat is beter he

_Maar niet alles is haat, er is ook echte angst, door beelden van moslims uit gebeurtenissen in Irak bijvoorbeeld of door de aanslagen in Londen en Madrid bijvoorbeeld._

Ik begrijp dat onwetendheid naar angst leidt

_Neen juist niet: dat zorgt juist voor het gevaar. De rotsvast overtuigden zijn diegenen die niet meer twijfelen en de aanval ingaan. 
De kritische denkers gaan juist in dialoog en corrigeren hun eigen overtuigingen. 
Daar ben je totaal fout in hoor._ 

Bedoel je nu te zeggen dat een rotsvast overtuigde niet kritisch kan denken of een dialoog aan kan gaan laat staan een corrigering in zijn overtuiging maken nadat er duidelijke bewijzen zijn gekomen. Of moet je eerst twijfelen voordat je kritisch kan nadenken. Daar ben ik het niet mee eens. En met de rug tegen de muur zou men welleens een aanval kunnen wagen, lijkt mij niet zo vreemd. Heel begrijpelijk zelfs.

_Wel, leer dan de andere kennen:
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam#S...en_in_de_islam
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stromingen_in_de_islam
(Ps: dit is een goed onderzocht feit)

Er zijn dus vele 'Islaams' die anders worden ingevuld in de wereld. Er is geen eenduidige leer plus er zijn vele interpretaties.
Kijk maar naar de Taliban in Afghanistan: is dit de praktisering die je voorstaat van Islaam? (Ik hoop van niet).

Nu je dat weet, zou je je mening toch moeten herzien. (op basis van feiten)._

Elke moslim zie ik als een broeder en elke moslima als een zuster. Er is voor mij 1 god en dat is ALLAH (swt) en Mohammed (pbuH) is zijn profeet. Watvoor stromingen hebben hun het over. Dat een meer toevoegd in zijn geloof als de ander, bedoel je dat. Als dat het is. Toevoegingen zijn niet toegestaan in de Islam. Interpretaties? Gematigd ? extreem? aardbeien? Vanille? Er is maar een koraan. Nogmaals ik erken geen stromingen binnen de islaam. Ik erken wel dat niet alle mensen identiek hetzelfde zijn, maar de islaam is toch de islaam.

----------


## maartenn100

Kijk, ik gun ieders zijn of haar geloof zeker en vast. Vroomheid of zoeken naar ethische antwoorden en er naar leven kan goed zijn om samen te leven. En als de Koran je daarvoor kan inspireren ok. Mij inspireren op ethisch vlak sommige teksten uit de Bijbel, maar de waarheidsclaims blijken uiteraard mythologie te zijn. 
Maar ik wilde vooral het vooroordeel uit de wereld helpen, zeg maar, tegenover vrijdenkers en athesten. Het zijn mensen die vooral sprookjes en geloof in oude mythologie de wereld willen uithelpen. Mensen emanciperen door kennis is sommigen hun opdracht. En ze zijn vaak mensen die denken over ethische vragen op een meer vergaande wijze dan vele gelovigen. In tegenstelling van wat hen vaak door sommige onwetenden wordt gedacht.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Maarten

----------


## Armadillo

> Vanuit een Darwinistisch standpunt, evolueert de mens, dus heeft de mens per tijd/groep/cultuur een andere set van normen en waarden. De mens evolueert door, dus in deze moderne tijd, zouden andere regels moeten gelden dan 14 eeuwen geleden.


Vanuit een Darwinistisch standpunt, evolueert de mens maar heel langzaam en verschilt de mens van nu niet of nauwelijks van de mens van 14 eeuwen geleden. Niemand gelooft dat de regels nu anders zijn dan 1400 jaar geleden omdat de mens geevolueerd is. Het enige signifikante verschil is kennis. Wij kunnen nu gebruikmaken van alle kennis die voor onze tijd is vergaard - dat is geen evolutie, dat is optellen.




> Indien er 2 goden zouden zijn, dan deelt God dus Zijn Heerschappij met een andere 'God' en derhalve is Hij dan niet Almachtig. Iedere God zou controle hebben over Zijn eigen schepping en er zou geen orde in het universum zijn.


Of een god almachtig is of er 1 of meerdere goden zijn hangt af van welke godsdienst je kiest. Jij hebt gekozen voor de Islam, en daarom geloof je dat er maar 1 god is en dat deze almachtig is. Je had met net zoveel argumenten een willekeurige andere godsdienst kunnen kiezen en dan had je misschien wel geloofd in voorouders of in een heel pantheon aan goden.





> _In Belgi is er Sharia4Belgium die nu al de Sharia wilden uitproberen. Dus bepaalde moslims komen daar ronduit voor uit._
> 
> Wat zou dan het probleem zijn als dit geboren belgen zijn die dit op democratische wijze bewerkstelligd hebben.


Dat de Sharia in zichzelf ondemocratisch is een tegen mensenrechten ingaat. Deze discussie hebben we eerder gevoerd, met Ait en anderen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Wow, da's een verrassing Ait!


waarom wilde je haar dan om de oren slaan met der steppenwolf als je zelf al verwacht dat ze het vanuit het taosme zal gaan benaderen ?

----------


## At Ayt

> Dat de Sharia in zichzelf ondemocratisch is een *tegen mensenrechten ingaat*. Deze discussie hebben we eerder gevoerd, met Ait en anderen.


hoho.. shari3ah = mensenrechten.. het gaat immers om regels die betrekking hebben op de relatie tussen de mens & allaah en tussen mensen onderling en tussen mens & dier..

kan me trouwens niet herinneren dat wij het hier eerder over gehad hebben..

----------


## maartenn100

> hoho.. shari3ah = mensenrechten.. het gaat immers om regels die betrekking hebben op de relatie tussen de mens & allaah en tussen mensen onderling en tussen mens & dier..


 En dat is nou net wat ter discussie staat. Enfin, voor de meeste mensen, die geen moslim zijn, is het zo klaar als wat dat het een product van de Islamitische cultuur is. Niet meer of niet minder. 

Dat is dus eerder iets wat jij gelooft. 
Het zij je gegund, dat geloof, maar gun de meerderheid van de mensen hier ook het idee dat het zo klaar als wat is dat het door mensen is gemaakt in een tijd waar die wetten, als geheelpakket, inderdaad werkten. 
Plus je kan nooit een geheel aan wetten plots gaan opleggen. Dat is ook veel te drastisch en is dictatoriaal. 

Kijk, als mensen in het parlement de meerderheid hebben, kan je wet per wet stemmen. Je kan wetsvoorstellen doen en anderen kunnen dat ook doen en die moeten afzonderlijk worden gestemd. Dat weet je in principe. Maar ineens een geheel aan regels opleggen aan anderen, is te drastisch en ook niet democratisch.
Er zijn in Belgi moslims die dat begrijpen en zich verkiesbaar lieten stellen via die democratische weg. Wel, dat is de weg die je dan kan volgen als je bepaalde veranderingen in de maatschappij wil brengen. Steeds rekening houdend met wat anderen in die samenleving willen.

In Belgi heeft men jarenlang gestreden om stemrecht voor de gewone mensen te verkrijgen. In 1918 werd eindelijk verkregen dat elke man 1 stem had. Daarvoor waren het enkel de burgers die genoeg cijns betaalden of een bepaalde positie in de maatschappij hadden, die konden stemmen. En zelfs meerdere stemmen uitbrengen. 
Pas in 1948 konden ook vrouwen gaan stemmen.
Dat zijn moeizaam verworven rechten. 
Stemrecht is iets wat mensen overal ter wereld belangrijk vinden. 

Eigenlijk moeten we toch erkennen dat er twee zienswijzen op 'wat goed samenleven is' tegenover elkaar staan hier:
democratie versus theocratie.
En beiden zijn maatschappelijk tot stand gekomen.

En daar is voorlopig geen goede verstandhouding tussen te vinden. Volgens de ene is democratie als 'van God' zeg maar. (het beste voor de mensheid)
Voor de andere is het de sharia.

Er is wel een andere mogelijkheid: 
Je kan wel, als democratisch verkozene je wetsvoorstellen laten inspireren door de Sharia. Niemand belet je dat. Maar of je er een meerderheid in het parlement voor zal vinden. Dat is dan per wetsvoorstel de vraag.

Mvg
Maarten

----------


## Armadillo

> hoho.. shari3ah = mensenrechten.. het gaat immers om regels die betrekking hebben op de relatie tussen de mens & allaah en tussen mensen onderling en tussen mens & dier..
> 
> kan me trouwens niet herinneren dat wij het hier eerder over gehad hebben..


Hier ergens:
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...257090&page=21

Ik was verbaasd dat jij der Steppenwolf had gelezen, dat is toch nauwelijks stichtelijke lectuur?

----------


## At Ayt

> Hier ergens:
> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...257090&page=21
> 
> Ik was verbaasd dat jij der Steppenwolf had gelezen, dat is toch nauwelijks stichtelijke lectuur?



oooooh die topic.. was die topic alweer vergeten.. 

der steppenwolf heb ik niet gelezen maar het is nogal voorspelbaar dat een ying-yang-mevrouw een hoofdpersonage van een boek vanuit het ying & yang principe zal benaderen.. 
wat mij dan weer verbaasd is dat jij taostische workshops volgt en je er dan vervolgens gaat staan ergeren..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> wat mij dan weer verbaasd is dat jij taostische workshops volgt en je er dan vervolgens gaat staan ergeren..


Het verbaast mij dat jou dat verbaast.
Als maroc prikkers iets gemeenschappelijk hebben is het masochisme.

----------


## Armadillo

> Het verbaast mij dat jou dat verbaast.
> Als maroc prikkers iets gemeenschappelijk hebben is het masochisme.


Hey! Het was plichtsbesef, was onderdeel van bachelor-feestje van een vriendin.  :slaap:  
(Waarom niet een stripper die uit een taart springt, ik weet het niet....)

----------


## At Ayt

> Het verbaast mij dat jou dat verbaast.
> Als maroc prikkers iets gemeenschappelijk hebben is het masochisme.


hier kan ik mezelf niet in herkennen maar het is me iniedergeval nu wel duidelijk waarom jij hier op dit forum zit..

----------


## maartenn100

Ik las onlangs hetvolgende waaruit blijkt dat binnen de Islam ook een min of meer democratische manier van denken over beleid bestaat:



Dus, de democratische weg wordt hier toch ook wel gezien als een manier om leiders te kiezen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> je gaat dus uit van het principe dat wanneer het bestaan van djinn niet empirisch bewezen is, dat dit dan het bewijs is dat djinn niet bestaan..
> tsja, deze stelling van jou staat min of meer haaks op empirische bewijsvoering omdat je uitgaat van een theoretisch model (lees= alles wat niet empirisch bewezen is, bestaat niet) maar bij een empirisch onderzoek gaat het er nou juist om dat je een aanname via meetbare experimenten toetst in de praktijk en het niet baseert op een theorie.. 
> zolang jij en maarten mij niet kunnen door verwijzen naar publicaties van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken waar aan de hand van empirisch verkregen onderzoek is aangetoond dat djinn niet bestaan beschouw ik jullie standpunten als subjectieve aannames waar jullie geen objectief wetenschappelijk draagvlak voor hebben..
> 
> (…)
> 
> natuurlijk kan ik dat wel met succes ontkennen want je hebt geen milligram aan wetenschappelijk bewijs dat djinn niet bestaan.. het enige wat je kunt aandragen is jouw subjectieve aanname dat iets niet bestaat zolang het bestaan ervan niet emprisch bewezen is..


Hypothese: jinns bestaan.
Er is geen empirisch bewijs dat jinns bestaan.
Dus is er geen reden om de hypothese dat jinns bestaan aan te nemen, nadert de waarschijnlijkheid ervan aan 0, en kan de hypothese voor onwaar gehouden worden.

Hypothese: jinns bestaan niet.
Er is geen empirisch bewijs dat jinns bestaan.
Dus is er geen reden om de hypothese dat jinns niet bestaan te verwerpen, nadert de waarschijnlijkheid ervan aan 1, en kan de hypothese voor waar gehouden worden.

Ik zie hier geen enkel probleem, jij wel?





> het gaat hier niet om de waarschijnlijkheid dat djinn bestaan maar om de waarschijnlijkheid dat djinn niet bestaan.. jij en maarten impliceren immers dat deze aanname wetenschappelijk in kannen en kruiken is.. maar aangezien er bij mijn weten welgeteld 0 onderzoeken zijn die op wetenschappelijke wijze hebben aangetoond dat djinn niet bestaan is de waarschijnlijkheid dat djinn niet bestaan dan ook nagenoeg nihil.. de waarschijnlijkheid ervan kan immers alleen verkregen worden wanneer de hypothese herhaaldelijk proefondervindelijk aan de praktijk is getoetst.. met 0 onderzoeksresultaten kun je dan ook onmogelijk objectief beweren dat djinn niet bestaan of dat djinn naar alle waarschijnlijkheid niet bestaan..


De hypothese dat jinns niet bestaan wordt dagelijks bevestigd – het blijkt dagelijks. Vandaag bijvoorbeeld heb ik geen jinn waargenomen, …




> pak buret & pipet en ga het dan maar proefondervindelijk testen..


… en voor alle zekerheid heb ik nog even onder de brug gekeken, en in de gootsteen en in mn ldach, maar ik heb geen jinns waargenomen. Die empirische feiten zijn nog meer aanwijzingen dat ze niet bestaan. Op zichzelf zouden die beperkte waarnemingen natuurlijk onvoldoende zijn; ze bevestigen andere waarnemingen, en weerspreken ze niet.
Het wiel hoef ik niet opnieuw uit te vinden, dat is al gedaan.





> precies.. de realiteit van het bestaan van djinn verdwijnt echt niet met jouw geloof dat djinn niet bestaan..


Uit welke empirische feiten blijkt dat jinns realiteit zijn?





> haha van mij mag je het bestaan van djinn wetenschappelijk gaan benaderen hoor.. ik wens je er succes mee om een metafysisch onderwerp via empirische weg te bewijzen..


Jinns zijn entiteiten die al of niet zouden bestaan in de wereld, zoals krokodillen en vliegende eenhoorns. Ze per decreet tot metafysisch onderwerp verklaren is alleen een vergeefse poging om ze buiten bereik van empirie te brengen.

Vliegende eenhoorns bestaan niet. Maar nu verklaar ik ze tot metafysisch onderwerp en geloof ik in ze. Dus bestaan vliegende eenhoorns.

Geloof overigens rustig in jinns, hoor. Dat is het punt niet. Het gaat om de _aard_ van zulk geloof - bijgeloof, godgeloof - en wat die aard vervolgens impliceert, met name in de verhouding tussen mensen. En die aard blijkt in de relatie van zulk geloof tot rationeel en wetenschappelijk denken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Armadillo part 1,




> Vanuit een Darwinistisch standpunt, evolueert de mens maar heel langzaam en verschilt de mens van nu niet of nauwelijks van de mens van 14 eeuwen geleden. Niemand gelooft dat de regels nu anders zijn dan 1400 jaar geleden omdat de mens geevolueerd is. Het enige signifikante verschil is kennis. Wij kunnen nu gebruikmaken van alle kennis die voor onze tijd is vergaard - dat is geen evolutie, dat is optellen.


Ja dat zou kunnen dat biologisch gezien de mens niet echt geevolueerd is, en dat 14 eeuwen te kort is, daar heb je gelijk in. Het Darwinistisch denken gaat echter evenzeer over religie, moraal, cultuur, gedrag en alles wat we als typisch menselijk beschouwen. Volgens Darwin evolueerden mensen niet alleen maar in biologische zin maar ook in sociale zin, daarbij zou seksuele selectie o.a. een rol spelen. Waar jij uitspraken hoort zoals _in deze moderne tijd_ of _anno 2010_, of _religie is achterhaald en middeleeuws_ is er sprake van een evolutionair gedachtegoed. Er wordt namelijk de suggestie en illusie gewekt dat mensen een vooruitgang kennen, terwijl dit alleen op het technologische vlak is. De uitvinding van anti-psychotica (kennis) maakt niet dat er minder djinns op de wereld zijn.




> Hm - ik heb misschien wel te snel zaken aangenomen. De eerste boeken over Voudou die ik kan vinden dateren uit de jaren 30. 70 jaar is nauwelijks onsterfelijk te noemen en al dateren de Loa van ervoor, dan nog kunnen ze pas in 16-nog-wat ontstaan zijn.
> Wanneer hun 'voorouders', de verschillende West-Afrikaanse geesten, voor het eerst beschreven worden weet ik niet. Er zijn (er is?) vrouwelijke watergeesten die nu nog aanbeden worden en die in 1740 al door kolonisten beschreven zijn*. Dat is toch wel redelijk oud. 
> 
> * Dwz, er wordt beschreven dat mensen Mami Wata aanbidden en gehoorzamen.


Interessant. Maar watergeesten_djinns of Loa_djinns ontstaan niet opeens omdat mensen erin geloven. De djinn is geschapen door God, dus deze waren er ook voor 1740. 




> Goden worden in ieder geval onsterfelijk geacht. Zeus en Hera werden niet ouder gedurende de verschillende koninkrijken en keizerrijken van de Romeinse periode. Allah wordt volgens mij ook niet ouder.


-Zeus en Hera zijn verzinsels van de mens zelf. God wordt niet geboren (zoals Zeus die de zoon was van Cronus) noch krijgt hij kinderen of heeft Hij het nodig om te trouwen (Zeus trouwde met zijn zus Hera), God is Zichzelf Genoeg.

Koran 112. Zuiverheid van Geloof (Al-Ichlaas) 

_In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 

2. Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig. 

3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 

4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."_

-De djinns (Mami Wata, Loa, Preta's, incubi etc.) zijn geen verzinsels van de mens (hoewel de demonogie ofterwel eigenschappen die men aan de djinns per religie/levensbeschouwing toeschrijft wel verzonnen kunnen zijn), zij zijn geschapen door God, planten zich voort en sterven, en worden vermoedelijk veel ouder dan mensen, wa Allahoe 3alem.

-God (Allah) is Eeuwig. Hij is de Eerste en de Laatste. God heeft de hemelen en aarde geschapen, terwijl God Zelf niet geschapen is.

Samenvattend:

Zeus/Hera

Verzonnen (geschapen in gedachte) door de mens.

Djinn

Geschapen door God
Sterfelijk

God

Niet geschapen
Eeuwig

----------


## Snowwhite

Part 2

Armadillo schreef:

_Je moet kunnen verklaren hoe het kan dat de Loa specifieke rituelen hebben zonder dat er een koran voor bevuild moet worden en dat de priesters juist niet onrein mogen zijn. Dit is niet te rijmen met Jinns._

Snow schreef:




> Er zijn vele manieren, middels het ouija bord, of het in trance raken, *en scrying (spiegeltje spiegeltje aan de wand) kun je ook djinns oproepen.*


Deze video is alleen voor vrouwen, het bekijken door mannen is op eigen risico en voor eigen verantwoordelijkheid.

<embed src='http://www.theindustryexposed.com/jw/jwplayer.swf' height='320' width='400' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true' flashvars='&controlbar.size=20&file=http%3A%2F%2Fw ww.theindustryexposed.com%2Fvideos%2FTheIndustryPa rt57.flv&image=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theindustryexposed .com%2Fvideos%2Fimages%2Findustrypart57.jpg&plugin s=viral-2&respectduration=false&title=My%20Video'/>

Indien de video niet werkt:

http://www.theindustryexposed.com/vi...stryPart57.flv




> Afgelopen weekend heb ik een workshop tai-chi mogen meemaken gegeven door een zweverige mevrouw voor wie alles Jing en/of Jang was. Deed me erg aan Snow denken.....


LOL, dat is nou zo leuk om achter een beeldscherm te zitten. Ik ben natuurlijk een gewone nuchtere huisvrouw, die schrobt, kookt en boent. Ik geloof in het zweverige, d.w.z. dat het bestaat, maar ik ben niet zweverig.

We bestuderen en bespreken hier in deze topic het occulte, maar ik verwerp het praktiseren ervan en probeer me daar verre van te houden.

Dan wat betreft de Tai_chi, ik ben nieuwsgierig naar je ervaringen, was dit nu naar aanleiding van een feestje, begrijp ik dat goed? Herken je wat in het onderstaande betreffende scrying technics? Scrying is in feite een techniek om visioenen (middels) djinns op te roepen. Christenen waarschuwen altijd voor transcedentale meditatie, wat poorten open zou zetten voor djinns (demonen). Het een en ander is niet zo onschuldig als het lijkt, blijkt............

Scrying 



Voordat men kan beginnen met scrying zal men allerlei afleidingen moeten kunnen controleren.

Lichamelijke afleidingen (stuiptrekkingen en dergelijke)
Afleidingen van buitenaf (tramgeluiden etc.)
Psychische afleidingen (influisteringen, stemmen)

Hiervoor zijn technieken.



A Het lang in 1 lichamelijke positie kunnen verblijven (yoga), vergt enorme training want de spieren in 1 positie kunnen pijn veroorzaken. Eenmaal getraind vermindert het in 1 positie verkeren het aantal signalen wat doorgegeven wordt aan de hersenen, en derhalve bevordert dat de concentratie en vermindert het de lichamelijke afleidingen.

B de minder pijnlijke praktijk is door zich volkomen lichamelijk te ontspannen. Dit doet men het liefst zittend, middels een ademhalingstechniek en ieder lichaamsdeel langzaam te ontspannen.

De gedachten en geluiden van buiten, bant men uit door de zelfde ontspannende 'toestand' te projecteren op dat deel van de geest waar de gedachten ontspruiten.

Soms worden mantra's gebruikt.

Eenmaal geoefend in het relaxeren van het lichaam en de geest, wordt een magische ruimte ingebeeld. 

Vervolgens moet men de eigen persoon als in een astrale projectie in de fantasiewereld plaatsen, waarbij het astrale lichaam, een duplikaat zou moeten zijn van het eigen lichaam, en de sensaties van het astrale lichaam in de verbeelding (magische ruimte) overeen moet komen met die geoefend zijn met het eigen lichaam. 

In de magische ruimte, moet men een plek reserveren voor magische rituelen, griezel, griezel.....

Tijdens dit proces kan men symbolen zien. Realisaties, visioenen en gedachten komen dan via de djinn. 

The magick mirror



Dit kan met een denkbeeldige spiegel of met een echte, deze is dan niet zilver maar zwart transparant met een diepte effekt.

Ook hier wordt gebruik gemaakt van magische rituelen zoals een pentagram of hexagram denkbeeldig in de spiegel werpen, of de afbeelding van tarotkaarten, of middels enochian magick.

Volgens Snow's huis(vrouwen)- tuin- en keukenonderzoek zijn yoga ontspanningsoefeningen, het bewust worden van de omvang van het lichaam en de fantasie oefeningen gepaard met bepaalde ademhalingstechnieken, in feite trainingen voor het projecteren van het astrale lichaam en voorbodes voor scrying. 

Met scrying worden djinns opgeroepen om visioenen/symbolen of gedachten van te ontvangen, vaak middels mantra's en/of magische rituelen.

Yoga, astrale projectie en Tai chi zijn niet onschuldig, maar openen de deur naar het occulte. Ik zou aan iedereen aanraden om hier verre van te blijven. 

http://www.dangerofchi.org/

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## maartenn100

Vervolg:

Snowwhite,

Eigenlijk zijn 'trance' en manieren om in een roes te geraken (zoals rituelen en bepaalde hallucinogenen) volgens jou poorten die tot het zien van demonen kunnen leiden.

Nu, in zekere zin kan ik dat ook wel zo zien.

Wat het grootste gevaar is, tijdens zo'n trances, is dat die mensen hun
belevingen voor werkelijk nemen op het moment van die visioenen. 
Daardoor krijgen die 'geesten' (of wat men ook denkt dat er aanwezig is) invloed en macht over het gemoed van die mensen.
Dat is psychologisch.
Hun illusie heeft hen in hun greep tijdens zo'n trance en dat voelt zeer werkelijk. Veel werkelijker dan een verstandelijke redenering die op dat moment aangeboden wordt als alternatief.

Dus in die zin begrijp ik wel de gedachte: je gelooft het, dus krijgt het greep over je.

Mensen die hun visioenen voor waar aan nemen, die geraken in de problemen.

Maar dat gebeurt ook in meer nuchtere toestand, dat mensen in ideen gaan geloven, die eerder droom zijn dan werkelijkheid. En dat kan inderdaad gevaarlijk zijn.

Juist daarom is de ratio de enige betrouwbare staf in de chaos van dagelijkse visoenen, gevoed door onze gemoedstoestanden, ook al verkeren we niet 'officieel' in trance. We herkennen zelfs niet dat we misleid worden.

Nuchtere kennis kan abstract lijken en ver staan van je huidige ervaring, toch is dat het kompas waar je op moet vertrouwen in die gevallen.

Ik vergelijk het met toen ik jaren geleden ooit weed rookte met vrienden, waar een tripmiddel in moet verwerkt geweest zijn. (Die tijd is lang voorbij, maar goed).
Het was nacht en stil. Ik met een aantal vrienden waren in de buurt van ons dorp gekomen. We waren bijna terug thuis van weggeweest. Maar wij raakten verdwaald in de velden rond ons dorp. We zagen lichtjes van de huizen in het donker over de velden, maar waanden ons in een andere plaats.
We raakten gedesorinteerd.
En van ons kon, tegen het gevoel in van ons allen, nog een beetje nuchterheid bewaren.
We begrepen, in onze roes, niks van zijn nuchtere uitleg, maar zijn 'koud aanvoelende' uitleg bracht ons thuis. Achteraf nog steeds niet begrijpend hoe dat kon. 
En wat bleek, onzichtbaar voor ons, lag achter de hoek van de straat waar we in verdwaald leken onze thuis. 

Ik herinner me die ervaring nog goed. Een soortgelijke jeugdervaringen.
Het illustreert ook hoe in meer nuchtere toestand de ratio, het verstand, ons koud kan voorkomen en tegen ons gevoel in, het aangewezen kompas.


Denk maar aan het letterlijk volgen van een kompas in een bos, waar je enige horizon massa's bomen zijn. Of op zee: waar enkel navigatiemateriaal aanwezig is en kennis van sterrenkunde levensreddend is om in veilige havens aan te kunnen komen.
http://www.sterrenkunde.nl/anw/navigatie.html

Op zee kunnen stormen en zeer hoge golven ons angst bezorgen en de illusie geven dat we verdwaald zijn. Scheepvaarders ontwijken de golven en kunnen de richting daarom niet direct afleiden uit hun waarnemingen van de zee. Er zijn immers geen referentiepunten meer.
Enkel navigatiesystemen zorgen voor een orintering op de juiste koers in de schijnbare chaos.
We houden koers, blind vertrouwend op berekeningen en systemen, ook al lijkt het naar ons gevoel dat we grond onder onze voeten verliezen en elke horizon missen door het woelige water.

Bvb.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3kFCgvKp4&feature=related"]YouTube- Merchant Ship in a Storm Force 10[/ame]



Kennis kan tegengesteld lijken aan onze huidige ervaring, die zelfs chaotisch kan overkomen. Terwijl we in onze beleving zelfs de grond onder onze voeten voelen bewegen, toch kunnen we met onze abstracte kennis koers houden.

Mvg
Maarten

----------


## maartenn100

En dit is ons kompas dus, zeg maar:

Je kan navigatie-instrumenten en abstracte kennis van geografische breedte- en lengtegraden en sterrenkunde zien als metafoor voor de ratio en wetenschap als kompas in een chaos aan dagelijkse waarnemingen en veronderstellingen. 


In meer algemene zin gaat het telkens weer over:

Hoe maak je uit of een bewering van iemand kan kloppen of niet?
Welke meetlat hanteer je om betrouwbare kennis van onbetrouwbare kennis te onderscheiden?
Hoe wapen je je tegen fantasie en absurde meningen van mensen in een wereld waar mensen uit allerlei windstreken, culturen en verhaaltradities samenkomen?
Hoe ga je om met kwakzalvers, listige verkopers en nietsontziende marketeers?
Hoe laat je je niet meeslepen door goede praters?
Hoe emancipeer je mensen door hen instrumenten te geven om zich daartegen te wapenen in zo'n gekmakende wereld?
Waar de ene de ander soms wil manipuleren met zijn of haar mooie beloftes.
In een wereld waar iedereen wel een mening over vanalles heeft. 
Hoe vind je in die chaos houvast?
Waaraan meet je een bewering af wil de waarde ervan kunnen wegen?

De volgende principes blijven voor mij een kompas in zo'n oceaan aan visies, die allen het Grote Gelijk aan hun kant prediken. (fig.):

1. _Affirmanti incumbit probatio_
De beweerder levert het bewijs. 
Wie iets beweert moet daar bewijzen voor kunnen geven. Dat is cruciaal in de omgang met mensen en hun meningen. Dit is een belangrijke filter in welke overtuigingen je aannemelijk vind en welke niet. Als je je moet gaan bezighouden met het bewijzen van het niet-bestaan van het idee van anderen ben je immers oeverloos bezig.
Wie beweert moet bewijzen. Vaak vallen daar al heel wat ideen af, omdat men ze nauwelijks kan aantonen.

2. Daarna moet het eventueel aangebrachte bewijs nauwkeurig en kritisch bekeken worden. Er bestaat immers 'confirmation bias' bij mensen. Mensen zien vaak onbewust enkel bewijzen voor wat ze graag als waar willen zien. Mensen zien makkelijker overal bevestiging van hun idee, dan dat ze openstaan voor weerlegging. Mensen identificeren zich vaak met een ingenomen standpunt of positie, waardoor hun idee deels emotioneel beladen wordt.

Ze negeren daardoor tegensprekelijke bewijzen voor hun geliefkoosde beweringen of minimaliseren dit en overbeklemtonen aanwijzingen die hun idee lijken te bevestigen. 
Met tegensprekelijke bewijzen of argumenten kan worden nagegaan of de bewering standhoudt of niet. 

3. Het is beter geen beweringen te koesteren, aangezien men ze moet kunnen laten varen, wanneer het idee onmogelijk juist kan zijn. Ookal hadden we graag anders gewild. (hier maken we allemaal fouten in).
Dat heeft vaak te maken met de persoonlijke investering die we in een idee staken.

Aanvaardt een bewering ook als feit nadat er genoeg bewijs voor is. En laat een bewering achterwege nadat deze is weerlegd met slechts 1 overtuigend tegenbewijs/tegenargument.

4._Entia non sunt praeter necessitatem multiplicanda_ 
(Ockhams scheermes)

Dit houdt in dat men niet het bestaan van iets moet veronderstellen als onze ervaringen ook op een andere manier kunnen worden verklaard. 

Een heilig principe in de kennisleer.

En met dat laatste principe wordt de bewering over het bestaan voor djinns weerlegd. Want psychosomatische aandoeningen hoeven niet met demonen verklaard te worden, want er kunnen meer aardse verklaringen voor worden gevonden, die veel beter psychosomatisch gedrag kunnen verklaren, voorspellen en waardoor men zelfs succesvolle behandelingen kan bedenken.

En dit is het wapen voor mensen om onderscheid te kunnen maken tussen bijgeloof, loze beweringen, mensen die je de hemel beloven met hun middeltjes enz.

----------


## At Ayt

> Wat het grootste gevaar is, tijdens zo'n trances, is dat die mensen hun
> belevingen voor werkelijk nemen op het moment van die visioenen. 
> Daardoor krijgen die 'geesten' (of wat men ook denkt dat er aanwezig is) invloed en macht over het gemoed van die mensen.
> Dat is psychologisch.
> Hun illusie heeft hen in hun greep tijdens zo'n trance en dat voelt zeer werkelijk.



als je het vanuit een nuchter en rationeel standpunt bekijk is een trance effect een (enorme) verheftiging van emoties/gevoelens die de waarneming daardoor benvloeden.. de gevoelens zijn signalen die in de hersenen worden uitgezonden waarvan de frequentie ervan sterk is gestegen en de intensiteit is toegenomen.. de persoon in kwestie voelt zich in trance dan ook logischerwijs anders dan wanneer hij niet in trance is.. dat wil echter NIET zeggen dat het een illusie is wat hij of zij ervaart.. of de signalen in de hersenen nou met een lage frequentie of met een hoge frequentie worden uitgezonden maakt voor de realiteit ervan niks uit.. in beiden gevallen is de wereld net zo echt.. de perceptie van de wereld is echter veranderd maar verandering is vanzichzelf geen illusie.. het is juist een illusie om er vanuit te gaan dat het een illusie zou zijn..  :knipoog: 
positief bepaald zal bij iemand die zich goed voelt deze positieve gevoelens in trance intenser worden.. negatief bepaald zullen daarintegen gevoelens als angst of agressie in frequentie toenemen.. nuchter bekeken is trance een verhoging van bepaalde basis emoties/gevoelens die je voelt.. maar of de frequentie nou hoog of laag is van deze gevoelens maakt voor de realiteit niet uit.. in beiden gevallen is het je eigen realiteit.. er is geen sprake van een illusie.. net zoals het ook geen illusie is wanneer jij je bang of boos voelt.. als jij je kwaad maakt en je bent woedend dan is dit ook een toename vd frequentie die het gevoel van agressie als signaal in de hersenen uitzendt.. boosheid en agressie zijn echte gevoelens en de ervaring ervan is geen illusie.. met trance is het eigenlijk hetzelfde.. het enige verschil is dat in trance de gevoelens van angst en agressie nog veel heftiger worden.. maar als een hersensignaal in frequentie toenneemt wil dat niet zeggen dat het een illusie is.. 

vergelijk het anders met een geluidsmixer.. je luistert naar muziek en stelt het geluid bij op de mixer door de toonhoogte aan te passen.. als je de knop naar links draait krijg je zachte basgeluiden dat rustiggevend werkt.. je wordt er relaxed van.. net zoals je zachtjes en met lage stem praat wanneer je intiem en ontspannen met je partner in bed praat.. en net zoals je een diepe lage zucht geeft als jij je opgelucht voelt.. als je de knop naar rechts draait neemt de toonhoogte toe net zoals je de stem gaat verheffen en met een hoge toon gaat schreeuwen wanneer je heel kwaad bent of wanneer je het uitschreeuwt vd pijn.. 
het geluid verandert naarmate de frequentie veranderd en daardoor kan bij extreme verandering vervorming onstaan zoals ruis, gonzen en piepen.. dit soort distortion hoor je normaal niet wanneer de frequentie en volume binnen de grenzen blijven maar dat wil niet zeggen dat distortion een illusie zou zijn.. het is zo echt als elke andere realiteit.. voor trance efecten is het eigenlijk min of meer hetzelfde.. de vervormingen die je waarneemt in trance zijn ook echt.. het is de werkelijkheid zoals jij dat werkelijk ervaart in die vervorming.. het wijkt echter wel af van wat je normaal waarneemt.. maar dat is wat anders dan dat het een illusie zou betreffen.. 

naar mijn idee maak je een fout door te denken dat er maar 1 werkelijkheid bestaat en als iets ervan afwijkt dan is het geen werkelijkheid meer en wordt het een illusie.. maar zo werkt dat niet.. 
om het weer naar analogie van geluid te brengen ga jij ervan uit dat er maar 1 geluidsfrequentie bestaat waarop al het geluid trilt.. zodra geluidsgolven op andere frequenties trillen dan ontken je het bestaan ervan want jij kunt die afwijkende frequentie niet horen en dus beschouw je de afwijkende geluidsgolven als een illusie of een verzinsel..




> Veel werkelijker dan een verstandelijke redenering die op dat moment aangeboden wordt als alternatief.


dat is begrijpelijk.. als pietje heel boos is en jij bent heel rustig dan kun jij wel proberen om pietje te kalmeren door hem thee aan te bieden en met zachte rustige stem tegen hem te praten maar dan zit je letterlijk en figuurlijk niet op zijn frequentie en zullen je pogingen mislukken want pietje ervaart de zaken veel heftiger en extremer op dat moment.. jouw perceptie wat voortkomt uit je kalmte en ontspanneheid komt niet overeen met zijn perceptie dat voortkomt uit agressie en angst en derhalve ervaart hij zijn werkelijkheid als echter dan jouw werkelijkheid en vice versa.. toch zijn beiden percepties in wezen net zo realistisch en net zo werkelijk.. het zit alleen op een andere frequentie..

----------


## maartenn100

Ja, inderdaad: de belevingen verschillen en men zit op een verschillende golflengte.
Maar de perceptie die je vanuit een rustig verstandelijk gemoed verkrijgt, is consistent met andere waarnemingen die je deed en zal doen. Een rustig gemoed laat je toe iets geduldig systematisch waar te nemen en je waarnemingen te ordenen zodat je er logische afleidingen uit kan doen. (niet via associatief denken maar via logische regels (stricte ordeningsregels), zonder je te laten meeslepen door een sterk gevoel of zijwegen door associatief denken).

Als je die weg aanhoudt, zelfs wanneer je gemoed verandert, zal je toch een uitweg vinden doorheen een zee aan gemoedstoestanden en zinsbegoochelingen en wisselende percepties, zeg maar.
Het kan zelfs levensreddend zijn eerder te vertrouwen op de vrucht van een rustig gemoed dat ratio toelaat dan je in een zee aan wisselende percepties te wagen en hoge gevoelens.
Deze andere gemoedstoestanden, die door hun felheid onze waarneming vertroebelen zullen wisselende onbetrouwbare 'informatie' geven terwijl een rustig gemoed een rationele lijn kan aanhouden.

Mijn bovenstaande anekdote over een vriend die ons toen naar huis bracht, ookal waren we gedesorinteerd, voelde alsof je in een donker regenachtige nacht in een vreemd land met je wagen rijdt. Je kan je enkel door de stemcomputer van je GPS laten leiden en terwijl je jezelf middenin dat land verdwaald waant, zie je plots achter de volgende afslag de slagbomen van de douane van je eigen land. 
Puur op je GPS navigerend. Maar je waarneming is donkerte voor je en achter je en je beleving hangt af van je ideen op dat moment. 

Het is zoals met een schip in woelige baren op zee tijdens de nacht. Je ziet nauwelijks nog de zee van golven en wordt verward door het dreigend gebulder van elke aanrollende golfslag van water.
Toch zal je koelbloedigheid in het interpreteren van de GPS of ander navigatiesystemen je koers doen houden naar een veilige kust. En je weg doen vinden.
Een andere gemoedstoestand (paniek, angst...) kan zelfs fataal zijn om nog goed in te schatten wat er gebeurt.
Dus, de realiteit kan je enkel 'zien' (vaak indirect via het verstand) vanuit een rustige toestand. 
Dus een rustig toestand (om via het rationele te kunnen zien doorheen de chaos) is ook hier het meest gewenste. 
Terwijl men vanuit trances wisselende inhouden verkrijgt, die geen houvasten geven en onze waarnemingen vertroebelen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> [Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite]
> 
> Part 2
> 
> Armadillo schreef:
> 
> _Je moet kunnen verklaren hoe het kan dat de Loa specifieke rituelen hebben zonder dat er een koran voor bevuild moet worden en dat de priesters juist niet onrein mogen zijn. Dit is niet te rijmen met Jinns._
> 
> Snow schreef:
> ...



Prachtige en indrukwekkende post, Snowwhite, waarvan de esthetische schoonheid de inhoud naar de kroon steekt.

----------


## Armadillo

> Er wordt namelijk de suggestie en illusie gewekt dat mensen een vooruitgang kennen, terwijl dit alleen op het technologische vlak is.


Voor technologie is kennis nodig maar we hebben de afgelopen 6 duizend jaar wel meer dan alleen technologische kennis verzameld hoor.




> Samenvattend:
> 
> Zeus/Hera
> 
> Verzonnen (geschapen in gedachte) door de mens.
> 
> Djinn
> 
> Geschapen door God
> ...


Begrijp ik dit goed:
Je enige argument tegen het Griekse (en dus ook het Romeinse pantheon) is dat ca 1500 jaar later, in wat ooit een uithoek van het Romeinse rijk was, een jonge vrouw woont die ontzettend onder de indruk is van een boek. Een boek dat is geschreven in een ander werelddeel ergens rond de iconoclastische periode van het Byzantijnse Rijk?

Dat is geen argument dat is slapstick.
Hm - ai - het zal als een schok komen, maar je bent niet het middelpunt van het universum. Jou eigen gevoelens, hoe belangerijk ze voor jou zijn, kunnen niet als maat dienen voor het wel of niet bestaan van iets. 

Overigens zijn we weer terug bij de vraag "wanneer mag je iets voor waar aannemen". Een van jouw verwijten aan mij is dat ik 'waarnemingen van het occulte' van duizenden mensen zomaar terzijde schuif. Maar dat doe jij ook: zo ongeveer van iedereen die geleefd heeft in Europa tijdens een periode van een paar duizend jaar. 

Ik heb eens een collega gehad die geloofde dat als je verkouden was en je je neus snoot dat dat dan je hersenen waren die eruit kwamen. Ik wil maar zeggen: het feit dat er mensen zijn die in iets geloven wil niet zeggen dat het dan ook zo is. 




> Armadillo: Jij beweert dat de islamitische Jinnologie d overkoepelende demonologie biedt waarmee alle mogelijke bovennatuurlijke waarnemingen, nu en in het verleden, over de hele wereld, mee beschreven en verklaard kunnen worden. 
> Nou, dan moet jij dus laten zien hoe je verschillen tussen de Jinns en al die andere toverkrachten wegredeneert.


De 'waarnemingen' van het occulte lopen zover uiteen dat ze niet onder te brengen zijn onder een fenomeen, je hebt nog steeds niet uitgelegd hoe je dat overbrugt.
Daarnaast beweer je dat alle spoken over ter wereld arabisch kunnen verstaan (waarom zouden ze anders reageren op islamitische gebeden) en dat spoken botten eten. 
Beide zijn te testen, sterker nog als er inderdaad spoken bestonden die botten aten dan waren er nu wel wat biologen die voedselnetwerken bestuderen die onraad roken....

Maw: alles wijst erop dat spoken niet bestaan.





> Dan wat betreft de Tai_chi, ik ben nieuwsgierig naar je ervaringen, was dit nu naar aanleiding van een feestje, begrijp ik dat goed? Herken je wat in het onderstaande betreffende scrying technics?


Het was meer een "doe iets aparts met elkaar" - ding (zoals je ook wel ziet bv bij bedrijfsuitjes) dan dat het echt iets met Tai Chi te maken had. De toekomstige bruid doet al jaren aan Tai Chi en was erg niet onder de indruk. Ik ben zelf wel eens meegeweest maar ik vind de stijl die zij doet niet zo leuk. Tai Chi-stijlen worden vernoemd naar de leraren die de stijl ontwikkeld hebben en ik vind Lee-style erg leuk. Ik heb een keer in Engeland meegedaan met vrienden die daar wonen, maar in Nederland is die stijl niet populair. Wat ze daar deden was sneller, en de leraar was erg van het weinig-blaten-veel-wol. Ook met rek en strek oefeningen voor mensen die de hele dag achter een computerscherm zitten :-)

----------


## Armadillo

> hier kan ik mezelf niet in herkennen maar het is me iniedergeval nu wel duidelijk waarom jij hier op dit forum zit..


Pfft - Pas is hier uit plichtsbesef. Net zoals Snowwhite ervoor zorgt dat iedereen zich beschaafd uitdruk, zorgt Pas ervoor dat een gebrekkige redenatie niet onopgemerkt blijft.  :ninja2:

----------


## naam

Waarom zijn Zeus en Hera nou verzonnen door de mens en andere goden niet?

Ik snap de rationele logica daarachter gewoon niet.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Waarom zijn Zeus en Hera nou verzonnen door de mens en andere goden niet?
> 
> Ik snap de rationele logica daarachter gewoon niet.


Survival of the fittest.

----------


## naam

> Survival of the fittest.


Zelfs de goden houden zich aan Darwin?
Trouwens godsdiensten met maar 1 god dulden kennelijk weer geen andere goden.

----------


## At Ayt

> Waarom zijn Zeus en Hera nou verzonnen door de mens en andere goden niet?
> 
> Ik snap de rationele logica daarachter gewoon niet.


wie zegt dan dat zeus en hera de enige verzonnen goden zijn door de mens ?

----------


## naam

> wie zegt dan dat zeus en hera de enige verzonnen goden zijn door de mens ?


Kun jij zeggen welke niet verzonnen zijn en welke wel en waarom?

----------


## At Ayt

> Kun jij zeggen welke niet verzonnen zijn en welke wel en waarom?


je vraagt naar de bekende weg naam.. je weet zelf heel goed in welke god ik geloof en welke goden er naar mijn overtuiging verzonnen zijn..

----------


## naam

> je vraagt naar de bekende weg naam.. je weet zelf heel goed in welke god ik geloof en welke goden er naar mijn overtuiging verzonnen zijn..


Ja, maar waarom zijn de goden van anderen verzonnen en die van jou niet en andersom.
Dat is toch rationeel gezien onlogisch, wel een in een god geloven en ook niet in een god geloven.

----------


## Joesoef

Hoewel poltergeisten wel schijnen te bestaan:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L2lDHNmRFw"]YouTube- Ghost Caught on Video (HD)[/ame]

----------


## naam

> Hoewel poltergeisten wel schijnen te bestaan:


Ik zag toch echt een djinn hoor in de vorm van een geest, dat dan weer wel.  :petaf:

----------


## At Ayt

> Ja, maar waarom zijn de goden van anderen verzonnen en die van jou niet en andersom.


je weet zelf ook wel dat voor moslims allaah de enige god is en dat andere goden dan niet echt kunnen zijn en ze derhalve verzonnen moeten zijn door de mens.. 
je vraagt nu weer naar de bekende weg want je bent bekent met tawhied..




> Dat is toch rationeel gezien onlogisch, wel een in een god geloven en ook niet in een god geloven.


wat is er dan rationeel gezien onlogisch aan om van mening te zijn dat er naast allaah geen andere goden bestaan ?

----------


## naam

> je weet zelf ook wel dat voor moslims allaah de enige god is en dat andere goden dan niet echt kunnen zijn en ze derhalve verzonnen moeten zijn door de mens.. 
> je vraagt nu weer naar de bekende weg want je bent bekent met tawhied..
> 
> 
> 
> wat is er dan rationeel gezien onlogisch aan om van mening te zijn dat er naast allaah geen andere goden bestaan ?


Jij gelooft dat een god niet door mensen verzonnen is.

Je gelooft dat een god door mensen verzonnen is. 

Dat is onlogisch.

----------


## At Ayt

> Jij gelooft dat een god niet door mensen verzonnen is.
> 
> Je gelooft dat een god door mensen verzonnen is. 
> 
> Dat is onlogisch.


nogmaals, wat is daar dan onlogisch aan ?

----------


## maartenn100

Het is ook wel zo dat de God waar moslims in geloven moeilijk te vergelijken is met de halfgoden waar de Grieken bijvoorbeeld in geloofden.
De God van de moslims (en ook van de joden) is veel abstracter en 'geestelijker' uitgedrukt lijkt mij.

De 'oude man met de baard in de wolken' is volgens mij toch een onjuiste karikatuur van athesten, wanneer ik de omschrijving lees.

Ik heb nog eens volgende uitspraak bekeken:

_ Hij is God als enige. God de eeuwige. Hij heeft niet verwekt en is niet verwekt en niet n is aan Hem gelijkwaardig.' (Koran, 112:1-4)_ 

Verder las ik ook dat "Allah" het enige Arabische woord dat noch mannelijk, noch vrouwelijk is - het heeft ook geen meervoudsvorm.

Dat lijkt me sterke symboliek te zijn zonder naar iets te verwijzen zoals wij 'een ding' of 'een persoon' kennen.


Dus de klanken "God" of "Allah" voor moslims zijn geenszins te vergelijken met goden zoals diegenen die voor andere volkeren door de hemel suisden op paarden, lijkt me. _Er is zelfs niets wat wij kennen aan gelijkwaardig_. (als ik dat juist lees).

Ik vind dat wel een staaltje van literair werk, ook al vind ik dat moeilijk te vatten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Armadillo,




> De 'waarnemingen' van het occulte lopen zover uiteen dat ze niet onder te brengen zijn onder een fenomeen, je hebt nog steeds niet uitgelegd hoe je dat overbrugt.


Jij gelooft dat je geevolueerd bent, ik niet en hindoes geloven dat ze gereincarneerd zijn. Wij behoren echter allen tot het mensenras, ongeacht onze perceptie of geloof. Zo is het ook met de djinn. Het doet er niet toe wat iemands perceptie van de djinn is, het handelt zich over dezelfde entiteit.

De Djinn bestaan uit 3 types; Een type dat vleugels heeft, en zij vliegen door de lucht, een type dat de gedaante heeft van slangen en honden, en een type dat stopt voor een rust pauze en dan weer zijn reis vervolgt.(Overgeleverd door al-Tahaawi in Mushkil al-Athaar 4/95 en saheeh verklaard door Albaani in al-Mishkaat 2/1206 nr. 4148)

Djinns verschillen in eigenschappen van mensen. Stel dat jij vandaag met een paardestaart op je werk komt en morgen met los haar, dan ben jij nog steeds dezelfde herkenbare werkneemster. En van de eigenschappen van de djinn is echter dat hij vormen kan aannemen en dat verklaart waarom er diverse fenomenen worden waargenomen. 

Het doet er dus niet toe wat de perceptie van de mens is (gereincarneerd, geevolueerd, gecreeerd) het handelt zich om dezelfde mens. Iemand die zich bekeert van het creationisme naar het darwinisme en nu gelooft dat hij geevolueerd is, behoort niet opeens tot een ander ras. 




> Daarnaast beweer je dat alle spoken over ter wereld arabisch kunnen verstaan (waarom zouden ze anders reageren op islamitische gebeden) en dat spoken botten eten. 
> Beide zijn te testen, sterker nog als er inderdaad spoken bestonden die botten aten dan waren er nu wel wat biologen die voedselnetwerken bestuderen die onraad roken....
> 
> Maw: alles wijst erop dat spoken niet bestaan.


Ik heb niet gezegd dat alle djinns arabisch kunnen verstaan. Ook niet alle mensen verstaan arabisch. 
Indien een turk arabisch leert, en kan verstaan, maakt dat hem niet opeens een arabier. Arabieren en Turken behoren echter beiden tot het mensensoort.

Koran is een genezing, Biitnillah (dat wil zeggen, met God's wil).

We hebben eerder gezien in een hadith over een arabier die gestoken was door een schorpioen, dat ook een niet-moslim genezen kan middels recitatie van de koran (roeqiyah).

Ook een niet-moslim die helemaal geen arabisch kan verstaan, of een moslim die geen arabisch kan, kan baat hebben, Biitnillah (met God's wil) bij recitatie van de koran (roeqiyah).

Het doet er dus niet toe of de djinn wel of geen arabisch kan. 

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, kan je een Djinn of Engel dan niet beschouwen als 'een ervaring'? (geestelijk)
Eerder dan een 'werkelijkheid' (materile werkelijkheid)?
In die optiek zou ik je kunnen volgen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Vliegende eenhoorns bestaan niet. Maar nu verklaar ik ze tot metafysisch onderwerp en geloof ik in ze. Dus bestaan vliegende eenhoorns.





> Maar watergeesten_djinns of Loa_djinns ontstaan niet opeens omdat mensen erin geloven. De djinn is geschapen door God, dus deze waren er ook voor 1740.


Maar Snowwhite, dat _s_ dus het geloof. Op grond van je geloof neem je aan dat jinns bestaan. - Je gelooft dat jinns bestaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Maar Snowwhite, dat _s_ dus het geloof. Op grond van je geloof neem je aan dat jinns bestaan. - Je gelooft dat jinns bestaan.


Ik schreef eerder:

Het bestaan van de djinn wordt bevestigd door:

-De Koran
-De soenna
*-Waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen*

Er zijn miljoenen mensen die ervaringen hebben met de djinn: maria verschijningen, beelden die melk drinken, maria beelden waarbij een oog gaat tranen of bloeden, seksuele ervaringen met incubi, succubi (zie luciferian tantra, verslagen van duizenden mensen, Kelly cahill, nonnen etc.), klopgeesten (met hele families als getuigen), allemaal WAARNEMINGEN waarbij meerdere getuigen aanwezig zijn geweest, in alle culturen, tijden, en lagen van bevolking.

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik schreef eerder:
> 
> Het bestaan van de djinn wordt bevestigd door:
> 
> -De Koran
> -De soenna
> *-Waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen*
> 
> Er zijn miljoenen mensen die ervaringen hebben met de djinn: maria verschijningen, beelden die melk drinken, maria beelden waarbij een oog gaat tranen of bloeden, seksuele ervaringen met incubi, succubi (zie luciferian tantra, verslagen van duizenden mensen, Kelly cahill, nonnen etc.), klopgeesten (met hele families als getuigen), allemaal WAARNEMINGEN waarbij meerdere getuigen aanwezig zijn geweest, in alle culturen, tijden, en lagen van bevolking.



Je vergeet de tal van wetenschappelijke vastleggingen te vermelden van al deze fenomenen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je vergeet de tal van wetenschappelijke vastleggingen te vermelden van al deze fenomenen.


Het is mij echter nog steeds volstrekt onduidelijk waarom jij wel een wetenschappelijke vastlegging 'eist' voor het bestaan van de djinn, terwijl er in de koran staat dat Allah de djinn heeft geschapen, terwijl jij geen wetenschappelijke vastlegging 'eist' voor het bestaan van engelen, die volgens jou de deur langs gaan van een huis waar zich een hond bevindt, waarbij jouw bron een hadith is, terwijl jij altijd zo ageert tegen hadith aanhangers.

Waarom geloof je het ene wel en het andere niet?

----------


## Joesoef

> Het is mij echter nog steeds volstrekt onduidelijk waarom jij wel een wetenschappelijke vastlegging 'eist' voor het bestaan van de djinn,



Zijn er wetenschappelijke vastleggingen van Jinns?

----------


## Armadillo

> De 'waarnemingen' van het occulte lopen zover uiteen dat ze niet onder te brengen zijn onder een fenomeen, je hebt nog steeds niet uitgelegd hoe je dat overbrugt.
> 
> 
> Jij gelooft dat je geevolueerd bent, ik niet en hindoes geloven dat ze gereincarneerd zijn. Wij behoren echter allen tot het mensenras, ongeacht onze perceptie of geloof. Zo is het ook met de djinn. Het doet er niet toe wat iemands perceptie van de djinn is, het handelt zich over dezelfde entiteit.


Dus: 
Jij gelooft dat je geevolueerd bent, ik niet en hindoes geloven dat ze gereincarneerd zijn. Wij behoren echter allen tot het mensenras, ongeacht onze perceptie of geloof. Zo is het ook met aardbeien en giraffen. Het doet er niet toe wat iemands perceptie van aardbeien is, aardbeien en giraffen zijn hetzelfde.

Als mensen verschillende dingen zeggen waar te nemen (islamitische spoken, Loa, boodschappen van Maria), hoe is het dan dezelfde entiteit?





> Ik schreef eerder:
> 
> Het bestaan van de djinn wordt bevestigd door:
> 
> -De Koran
> -De soenna
> *-Waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen*


Maar die waarnemingen die wijs jij juist af:




> Zeus/Hera
> 
> Verzonnen (geschapen in gedachte) door de mens.


Ik bedoel als je bereid bent te geloven dat mensen door de eeuwen heen ten onrechte geloofden in Zeus en Hera, dan kunnen die andere overtuigingen toch ook incorrect zijn? Sterker nog, jij gelooft niet in al die waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen, je denkt dat al die mensen ernaast zitten en dat ze geen Goden, Loa, elfjes, aardmannetjes, geesten, bigfoots etc waarnemen maar Jinns. 

En die eerste twee argumenten zijn een kwestie van geloof dus eigenlijk zeg je "Jinns bestaan omdat Snowwhite erin gelooft". 

De vraag is nog steeds: wat mag je voor waar aannemen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Armadillo,

Ik ben er niet, maar voor jou wil ik wel eenmalig uit mijn catacombe verrijzen.........




> De 'waarnemingen' van het occulte *lopen zover uiteen* dat ze niet onder te brengen zijn onder een fenomeen, je hebt nog steeds niet uitgelegd hoe je dat overbrugt.


Er zijn vele overeenkomsten in magische riten zoals orgies (lees: het oproepen van djinns) en andere rituelen door de eeuwen heen. Sommige sigils (magische symbolen) van Goetia lijken op de sigils van Voodoe. 

Ik heb besloten om niet in details te treden en deze verboden symbolen hier niet te plaatsen. 




> Dus: 
> Jij gelooft dat je geevolueerd bent, ik niet en hindoes geloven dat ze gereincarneerd zijn. Wij behoren echter allen tot het mensenras, ongeacht onze perceptie of geloof. Zo is het ook met aardbeien en giraffen. Het doet er niet toe wat iemands perceptie van aardbeien is, aardbeien en giraffen zijn hetzelfde.


Nee aardbeien en giraffen zijn niet hetzelfde. Een aardbei is een vrucht en een giraf is een dier, een mens is een mens, en een demon/succubus/preta/Loa is een 'djinn'.

Iemand kan niet dezelfde 'perceptie' hebben over een aardbei of een giraf, tenzij iemand zich samen met Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds bevindt................

Stel dat jouw imaginaire nederlandse buurman 'Bart', opeens meent dat er wel grond is om te geloven in reincarnatie, dan maakt dat Bart niet opeens een dier, Bart blijft van het mensensoort, Bart blijft zelfs van hetzelfde ras, Bart blijft Bart de buurman.

De crea-mens, evo-mens, gereincarneerde mens of karma-mens, zijn allen van hetzelfde mensensoort, de visie/perceptie/het geloof/overtuiging maakt een mens niet opeens een dier.

Zo is het ook met de djinns. Dat mensen geloven dat Loa djinns onstervelijk zijn en moslims geloven dat djinns sterven maakt Loa's niet feitelijk een andere entiteit. Djinns blijven djinns, ongeacht de visie/perceptie/het geloof/overtuiging. 

Het een en ander blijkt ook uit de conversaties tussen christelijke prikker Totaal en mij, waarbij de termen demonen en djinns door elkaar worden gebruikt, ook al verschilt de demonologie.




> Als mensen verschillende dingen zeggen waar te nemen (islamitische spoken, Loa, boodschappen van Maria), hoe is het dan dezelfde entiteit?


Het antwoord op deze vraag is dat *djinns andere eigenschappen hebben dan mensen.* Djinns kunnen namelijk vormen aannemen, maar ook onzichtbaar zijn, ze kunnen beelden bezetten, maar ook mensen bezetten en influisteren.

Stel dat jij vandaag met een paardestaart op je werk komt en morgen met los haar, dan ben jij nog steeds dezelfde herkenbare werkneemster Armadillo. Jij kunt niet vandaag als Armadillo verschijnen en morgen als Snowwhite.

Dat kan de djinn wel, die kan zowel in de verschijningsvorm van Armadillo opduikelen alswel in de verschijningsvorm van Snowwhite. Tevens kan de djinn zowel een beeld laten huilen (druppelvorming voor H.P.Pas), alswel laten bloeden, alswel melk laten drinken. De eigenschappen van de djinn verklaren dus waarom er diverse fenomenen worden waargenomen. 




> Ik bedoel als je bereid bent te geloven dat mensen door de eeuwen heen ten onrechte geloofden in Zeus en Hera, dan kunnen die andere overtuigingen toch ook incorrect zijn?


Ik geloof niet in Zeus en Hera, omdat dit niet appelleert aan de logica.

(Uit de topic van Maarten)

God is Perfekt en heeft derhalve Perfekte Goddelijke Eigenschappen. Een mens is niet perfekt en heeft menselijke eigenschappen. *Met een perfecte God wordt bedoelt dat er niemand is die aan Zijn Aard en Eigenschappen gelijk is.*

In de koran staat:

_112:4 En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk._

Laten we eens het verhaal van Zeus bekijken.

Zeus is de zoon van Cronus en Rhea. God heeft de hemelen en aarde geschapen, maar zou eerst geboren moeten worden, om dit te doen? Zeus is dus niet onafhankelijk, terwijl God Onafhankelijk is. 

Zeus trouwt met Hera, welke zijn zus is. Hera is dus idem een kind van Cronus en Rhea. Heeft God het nodig om te trouwen? Nee natuurlijk niet, God die de Schepper is heeft geen vrouw nodig om kinderen te krijgen, God is immers zelf de Schepper, en tevens heeft God geen vrouw nodig voor gezelschap, want God is Zichzelf Genoeg.

Uit wikipedia:

_Zeus was als enige zoon ontsnapt aan Kronos' vraatzucht, die was opgewekt door een orakel dat voorspelde dat een van zijn zonen hem eens van de troon zou stoten. Om dit te voorkomen verzwolg hij al zijn kinderen. Maar de verdrietige Rheia wist de geboorte van Zeus geheim te houden en zij verborg hem in een verafgelegen, donkere grot op Kreta waar hij werd opgevoed door de nimfen. Daar dronk hij melk van de geit Amaltheia en brachten de bijen hem honing. Adrasteia en Ida, dochters van Melisseus, verzorgden hem. Ook de priesters van die streek, de Koureten, hielpen mee de jonge god te beschermen. Ze bewaakten de grot en als hij huilde sloegen ze hard op hun wapenrusting, zodat Kronos het niet zou horen._

God heeft het niet nodig om Zich te verbergen, gezien God Almachtig is. God heeft ook geen bescherming nodig van priesters, gezien God de Schepper is, en dus de priesters hun bestaan danken aan God, en niet andersom. Verder worden er menselijke eigenschappen aan Zeus toegeschreven zoals melk drinken, honing eten etc, dat terwijl niemand in enig opzicht gelijk is aan God.

Conclusie: Zeus kan dus onmogelijk God zijn.




> Sterker nog, jij gelooft niet in al die waarnemingen door de eeuwen heen, je denkt dat al die mensen ernaast zitten en dat ze geen Goden, Loa, elfjes, aardmannetjes, geesten, bigfoots etc waarnemen maar Jinns. 
> 
> En die eerste twee argumenten zijn een kwestie van geloof dus eigenlijk zeg je "Jinns bestaan omdat Snowwhite erin gelooft". 
> 
> De vraag is nog steeds: wat mag je voor waar aannemen.


Je hebt dokters en beunhazen. Het feit dat er beunhazen bestaan neemt niet weg dat er ook dokters bestaan.

Je hebt charlatans, magiers en gebedsgenezers. Het feit dat er charlatans bestaan neemt niet weg dat er magiers en gebedsgenezers bestaan.

Wat betreft de waarnemingen zoals elfjes en dergelijke die kunnen:

A verzonnen zijn

B een gevolg zijn van hallucinatie

C demonen (djinns) zijn

Het feit dat er verhalen verzonnen worden (of overtrokken), en er hallucinerende paddestoelen bestaan wil niet zeggen dat er geen djinns bestaan.

Dat er verschillende verschijningsvormen door de eeuwen heen zijn waargenomen (kabouters, elfjes, aardmannetjes) komt omdat de djinn die eigenschap bezit, die de mens niet bezit: vormen aannemen (zie uitleg boven).

Als je persoon A melk ziet drinken, persoon B ziet huilen en persoon C ziet bloeden, dan vind je misschien ook dat de waarnemingen uiteenlopen. Toch zijn A t/m C alledrie personen mensen. Mensen doen en kunnen nu eenmaal verschillende dingen. Zo is het ook met de djinns, die ook nog eens andere eigenschappen en capaciteiten hebben dan mensen. Naast vormen aannemen kunnen djinns nog veel meer bewerkstelligen, en daar gaat deze topic over........................ 

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## naam

> Hoi Armadillo,
> 
> Ik ben er niet, maar voor jou wil ik wel eenmalig uit mijn catacombe verrijzen.........
> 
> 
> 
> Er zijn vele overeenkomsten in magische riten zoals orgies (lees: het oproepen van djinns) en andere rituelen door de eeuwen heen. Sommige sigils (magische symbolen) van Goetia lijken op de sigils van Voodoe. 
> 
> Ik heb besloten om niet in details te treden en deze verboden symbolen hier niet te plaatsen. 
> ...


Allemaal leuk en aardig, maar Armadillo bedoelt waarom is het een djinn en geen Loa, boskabouter, demon of andere entiteit. Het eneige wat je zegt is dat het een djinn is. Iemand met een andere godsdienst zegt dat het een Loa is die niet sterfelijk is. Wie heeft dan gelijk?

Hoe bewijs je dat het een Djinn is en geen Loa of iets anders?

Bovendien waarom moet een god perfect zijn? Dat is jouw vooronderstelling, er zijn ook andere. 

Logisch gezien is er helemaal niets mis met de redenering van Snow. Echter, het grote probleem is dat hij is gebaseerd op zuivere rede. Er is dus geen empirische observatie aan de pas gekomen, en dat mogen we elke persoon die een godsbewijs vanuit zuivere rede voert kwalijk nemen. 


Op dezelfde wijze kun je hele grappige Godsbewijzen bedenken, die allemaal logisch perfect kloppen.
(1) God is liefde
(2) Liefde is blind
(3) Stevie Wonder is blind
(4) Stevie Wonder is dus God
(5) God bestaat dus.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Allemaal leuk en aardig, maar Armadillo bedoelt waarom is het een djinn en geen Loa, boskabouter, demon of andere entiteit.


Nee, dat bedoelt Armadillo niet. Ze bedoelt dat de fenomenen zo ver uit elkaar liggen dat ze meent dat het om andere entiteiten gaat.

Lees, met nadruk op lees, wat Armadillo schreef: _Als mensen verschillende dingen zeggen waar te nemen (islamitische spoken, Loa, boodschappen van Maria), hoe is het dan dezelfde entiteit?_




> Het eneige wat je zegt is dat het een djinn is. Iemand met een andere godsdienst zegt dat het een Loa is die niet sterfelijk is. Wie heeft dan gelijk?
> 
> Hoe bewijs je dat het een Djinn is en geen Loa of iets anders?


Hoe bewijs jij dat:

-een mens als hij sterft niet meer bestaat
-een mens als hij sterft gereincarneerd wordt
-een mens als hij sterft naar de hemel of hel gaat

?

Dat kun je niet bewijzen dat terwijl atheisten, agnosten, hindoes, christenen allemaal tot het mensensoort behoren.

Zo is het ook met de djinn versus Loa. Wij geloven dat de djinn sterft, voodoe aanhangers kennelijk niet (aldus Armadillo). Zij (de djinn en de Loa) behoren echter tot dezelfde entiteit. 

Net zoals Ronald niet eerst zal gaan vragen of ik in een oude of jonge aarde geloof, als hij over God praat, zullen djinn gelovers niet moeilijk doen om een andere term te gebruiken. Zo gebruikt de christelijke prikker ook demonen en djinns door elkaar net als de magier C.P. Runyon de term djinns gebruikt. 

Waar het in de discussie met Armadillo om gaat is, dat de succubus, Loa en demon dezelfde entiteiten zijn. Zoals een andere visie op de mens (crea-evo-gereincarneerd) de mens ook niet van een ander soort maakt, maakt de visie op de demon/geest/djinn, stervelijk of niet, deze ook niet tot een andere entiteit. 




> Bovendien waarom moet een god perfect zijn? Dat is jouw vooronderstelling, er zijn ook andere.


Ja inderdaad er zijn ook andere visies, tell me about it! Mijn christelijke moeder heeft mij al jong ingefluisterd (Maartenn100 zou zeggen verhaaltjes voor het slapen gaan), dat de triniteit allemaal onzin is, en per concilie is bepaald, maar de meeste christenen geloven dat Jezus zowel God als mens was. Hieruit volgt dat God zich als mens heeft laten kruizigen, God in de buik van Maria zat als mens en God als mens zichzelf om hulp roept: _OH God waarom heeft u mij verlaten_, en God als mens zich dus afvroeg waarom Hij (God) zichzelf als mens heeft verlaten.

Ja Naam, dat klopt helemaal dat er mensen zijn die er anders over denken. So what? Dat heb ik ook nooit ontkend. Het bestaan van andersdenkenden bewijst verder niets. God is Perfekt, en wat anderen daarover denken, en of anderen geloven in Zijn bestaan, en of mensen Hem wel of niet aanbidden, doet niets af aan Zijn Perfektie. 

_"O mankind! It is you who stand in need of Allah ,but Allah is Rich (Free of all wants and needs), Worthy of All Praise." (Qur'an, 35:15)_




> Logisch gezien is er helemaal niets mis met de redenering van Snow. Echter, het grote probleem is dat hij is gebaseerd op zuivere rede. Er is dus geen empirische observatie aan de pas gekomen, en dat mogen we elke persoon die een godsbewijs vanuit zuivere rede voert kwalijk nemen. 
> 
> 
> Op dezelfde wijze kun je hele grappige Godsbewijzen bedenken, die allemaal logisch perfect kloppen.
> (1) God is liefde
> (2) Liefde is blind
> (3) Stevie Wonder is blind
> (4) Stevie Wonder is dus God
> (5) God bestaat dus.


Ik heb het hier niet over het empirisch bewijzen van God gehad. Ik schreef:

_God heeft het niet nodig om Zich te verbergen, gezien God Almachtig is. God heeft ook geen bescherming nodig van priesters, gezien God de Schepper is, en dus de priesters hun bestaan danken aan God, en niet andersom. Verder worden er menselijke eigenschappen aan Zeus toegeschreven zoals melk drinken, honing eten etc, dat terwijl niemand in enig opzicht gelijk is aan God.

Conclusie: Zeus kan dus onmogelijk God zijn._

Verder klopt jouw redenatie uiteraard niet. Volgens de bijbel is God niet alleen Liefde maar ook Rechtvaardig. Hieruit volgt (of Wortel dat nu begrijpt of niet), dat God meerdere Eigenschappen heeft. Ook Stevie Wonder heeft meerdere eigenschappen en kenmerken. Naast dat hij blind is, is hij bijvoorbeeld muzikaal.

God is Perfekt en Almachtig en is de Schepper van het universum. Stevie is niet almachtig, noch heeft hij de big bang veroorzaakt.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zijn er wetenschappelijke vastleggingen van Jinns?


Zijn er wetenschappelijke vastleggingen voor je *eigen beweringen*?

Geplaatst door Joesoef

2 maart 2004, 22:41




> Volgens een overlevering van Fatima verjaagd een hond de engelen uit huis, de engelen zullen ook langs de deur gaan als je een hond hebt. Dat zegt de hadith.


Het is mij nog steeds volstrekt onduidelijk waarom jij wel een wetenschappelijke vastlegging 'eist' voor het bestaan van de djinn, en er in de koran staat dat Allah de djinn heeft geschapen, terwijl jij geen wetenschappelijke vastlegging 'eist' voor het bestaan van engelen, die volgens jou de deur langs gaan van een huis waar zich een hond bevindt, waarbij jouw bron een hadith is, terwijl jij altijd zo ageert tegen hadith aanhangers.

Waarom geloof je het ene wel en het andere niet?

----------


## naam

> Nee, dat bedoelt Armadillo niet. Ze bedoelt dat de fenomenen zo ver uit elkaar liggen dat ze meent dat het om andere entiteiten gaat.
> 
> Lees, met nadruk op lees, wat Armadillo schreef: _Als mensen verschillende dingen zeggen waar te nemen (islamitische spoken, Loa, boodschappen van Maria), hoe is het dan dezelfde entiteit?_
> 
> 
> 
> Hoe bewijs jij dat:
> 
> -een mens als hij sterft niet meer bestaat
> ...


Hoe weet jij dat Stevie Wonder geen god is. Misschien is het wel een djinn die een god nadoet kan ook.

God is helemaal niet rechtvaardig? Hij gooit mensen in de hel, laat de duivel mensen verleiden, geeft nooit vergiffenis en blijft eeuwen martelen. Dat is inderdaad niet zo menselijk en rechtvaardig. 

God is niet perfect, het bewijs. 

Een perfecte god maakt perfecte wezens
mensen zijn geen perfecte wezens
God is niet perfect

----------


## naam

> Hoe weet jij dat Stevie Wonder geen god is. Misschien is het wel een djinn die een god nadoet kan ook.
> 
> God is helemaal niet rechtvaardig? Hij gooit mensen in de hel, laat de duivel mensen verleiden, geeft nooit vergiffenis en blijft eeuwen martelen. Dat is inderdaad niet zo menselijk en rechtvaardig. 
> 
> God is niet perfect, het bewijs. 
> 
> Een perfecte god maakt perfecte wezens
> mensen zijn geen perfecte wezens
> God is niet perfect


Nog een:

Een perfecte god weet alles
een perfecte god weet de keuzes van de mens
een perfecte god kan niet verrast worden
een perfecte god weet bij de geboorte al of je in de hel of de hemel komt
de keuzes van de mens zijn bekend voor de perfecte god
de mens heeft geen vrij keuze omdat de perfecte god deze al weet en dus de toekomst weet en deze dus is vastgelegd
alles wat de mens op aarde doet, is niet belangrijk omdat de perfecte god dat allemaal al weet

----------


## Joesoef

> Zijn er wetenschappelijke vastleggingen voor je *eigen beweringen*?



Nee, die zijn er niet. Het is hetgeen ik _geloof_.

Jij geloofd in Jinns, ook zonder wetenschappelijk bewijs.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Nee, die zijn er niet. Het is hetgeen ik _geloof_.
> 
> Jij geloofd in Jinns, ook zonder wetenschappelijk bewijs.


Ik kom hier over 1 of 2 maanden op terug, InshAllah.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Snow moet er aan geloven._
> 
> De taal is wijzer dan haar gebruikers.



Het bijgeloof vind ik niet het verbazingwekkendste; bijgeloof is alom.

Sommige mensen geloven in dit type geesten omdat ze in de Koran staan. Voor ze ontdekten dat ze in de Koran staan, of voordat ze zich tot de islam bekeerden, hoeven ze niet in dit type geesten geloofd te hebben. Vervolgens bekeren ze zich of ontdekken ze het, en dan besluiten ze om in dit type geesten te gaan geloven, omdat ze vinden dat ze daarin moeten geloven.

In geesten geloven omdat je denkt dat je dat moet geloven 

Op wsdb was donderdag weer een topic over jinns. Daar lees je dan een studente geneeskunde in gevorderd stadium zichzelf aanpraten dat deze geesten bestaan. In een andere dimensie. Hoe ze uit die dimensie in de onze komen behoeft geen verklaring.

----------


## Al3arbi

Edit: suspected copyright infringement

----------


## Olive Yao

-
Wat een gezeur dat Snowwhites texten zijn verwijderd.

----------

